#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-05
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<linux_kid> the following quit message appeared in #ubuntu-offtopic "* DM| has quit ("I LIKE TOAST *poof* *puff of smoke*")"
<elkbuntu> linux_kid, what is wrong with that?
<linux_kid> the "puff of smoke" part
<elkbuntu> linux_kid, have you ever read hitchhikers guide to the galaxy?
<elkbuntu> it uses a puff of logic
<linux_kid> elkbuntu, no, I have not
<Vorian> elkbuntu, that guy is on my loco team, very nice person.
<elkbuntu> but back to the real world, a puff of smoke is something that a magician uses in disappearing acts
<linux_kid> ok, I'm sorry for the distraction
<elkbuntu> the *poof* part is onomatopaea
<linux_kid> ok, I am sorry.
<linux_kid> I did not know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Mez> we need an op in #ubuntu-de
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> nalioth, ?
<Mez> anyone
<Mez> elkbuntu?
<nalioth> hi
<Mez> nalitoh some shit just went down in #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> i'm there
<Mez> <RFC_1149> Die deutsche Haltung, die deutsche Leistung beweisen das nordische Rassenerbe!
<Mez> <Ardarandir> ???????????????????
<Mez> <Ardarandir> Willst du uns verarschen?
<Mez> <RFC_1149> Die deutsche Haltung
<Mez> <RFC_1149> die deutsche Leistung
<Mez> <RFC_1149> beweisen das nordische Rassenerbe!
<Mez> <Ardarandir> Your lookin for someone beatin you up?
<Mez> <Ardarandir> go masturbating bout our fuckin nazi-shit...
<Mez> <RFC_1149> Seien Sie auf nordisches rassisches Erbe stolz!
<Mez> * smash__ has quit IRC (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Mez> <Ardarandir> which heritage?
<Mez> <Ardarandir> what do you wanna say?
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Mez 
<Mez> <Ardarandir> stupid englishmen...
<Mez> * RFC_1149 has quit IRC (""My brother's being an asshole"")
<Mez> <Ardarandir> sudo killall racists
* Mez pokes PuMpErNiCkLe back
<nalioth> now nobody is talking, Mez
<Mez> nalioth, I know
<Mez> I didnt notice the guy quiting
<Mez> but from what I can tell, it was a racist slurring
<Mez> I jsut came back and noticed it
<nalioth> he's still there
<Mez> as ?
<Mez> rfc_1149 No such nick/channel
<nalioth> Mez: i can't tell from your paste who the 'bad guy' is
<nalioth> looks like ardarandir to me
<Mez> nalioth both i think
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, purpleposeidon said: Well, Emacs is pretty much a bot, and IT"S intelligent! >:O
<nalioth> hi purpleposeidon
<purpleposeidon> I was talking to ubotu, and it mentioned you guys.
* purpleposeidon ducks and leaves
<Madpilot> heh
* mneptok puts a whoopee cushion on Hobbsee's chair
<Seveas> popey, product ubuntu-nl-websit on lp
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> mneptok: shoulda left yours, mine was a 10 minute quiet
<mneptok> nalioth: mine wass too broad.
<mneptok> *!*n=james@*.nsw.bigpond.net.au
<mneptok> i think we want people named James from Oz ;)
<nalioth> might
<mneptok> well, NSW
<Kamping_Kaiser> number of people on irc on bigpond from nsw atm is proably not huge ;)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<elkbuntu> did someone light a spliff in biology class?
<elkbuntu> mneptok ^^
<mneptok> no shit
<mneptok> yeeesh
<mneptok> i mean, i'm a science *retard* but even i get this stuff.
<elkbuntu> how much biology have you done in your life?
<elkbuntu> i did 1st year uni bio
<GazzaK> I did self learning :p
<GazzaK> hehe
* mneptok 's GF has a master's degree in microbiology and biochemistry ;)
<mneptok> i hear a LOT about life sciences.
<GazzaK> best way to learn is to DIY it, the human body is facinating :p
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that counts
<elkbuntu> but seriously, this is like stoner science 101
<elkbuntu> stoner biologists are amusing creatures too. there was one guy in my bio class who could name every chemical property of marijuana, and the concentrations of THC in most of the major species of it
<mneptok> elkbuntu: sorry, missed that. i was busy putting up new curtains on chromosomal pair 37.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, so long as you didnt get an extra copy of the text on chromosome 21
<mneptok> elkbuntu: visit me in Ulaan Bator!
<elkbuntu> eh?
<mneptok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulaan_Bator
<mneptok> ;)
<elkbuntu> yeah im therre, but only skimming and not getting it
<mneptok> capital of Mongolia
<mneptok> Mongols
<mneptok> Mongoloids
<mneptok> pair 21
<mneptok> etc etc
<elkbuntu> downs syndrome people are not mongols
<mneptok> in the USA at least people with Down's used to be called Mongoloids
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> is he still prattling?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, would i be correct in assuming that he's merging genetics into the butterfly effect theorum?
<mneptok> yup
* elkbuntu snickers
<elkbuntu> i think i need to leave this conversation before i either get a. more perverse, or b. kb pppoedud
<elkbuntu> im also going to pout that nobody got the butterfly joke in -offtopic
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i did
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i was too busy watching butterflies leave the melting glacier
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, I vote +1 on a kb anyways, just for laughs
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, GazzaK said: !idiot is Mneptok
* GazzaK hides
<mneptok> i remember when i was socially awkward and picked on people i thought were hot, too.
<GazzaK> yeah, well I do think you and I should be together man
* GazzaK quotes eminem song lyrics
<GazzaK> and you liked being picked on
* popey stands up
* mneptok keeps sticknig the cotton bud deeper into his ear until the hetero section of his brain admits defeat
<GazzaK> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<pir> hi
<nalioth> hi
<nalioth> !tell pir about proxy
<ubotu> In ubotu, nothlit said: KMenuGnome is <reply> K Menu Gnome and Gnome Menu Extended help reduce menu clutter by placing programs into folders for each Desktop Environment. See http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31031 (K Menu Gnome) and http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31035 for debs. Use sudo dpkg -i package.deb to install.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, jussi01 said: !ask is good though
<sylverfox> hi
<GazzaK> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<elkbuntu> Arcad3 may come to complain
<elkbuntu> Mar 06 00:04:59 <Arcad3>        use cedega
<elkbuntu> Mar 06 00:05:12 <Arcad3>        http://addict.66ghz.com
<elkbuntu> Mar 06 00:05:48 <Arcad3>        the one on my site is free
<elkbuntu> Mar 06 00:05:58 <Arcad3>        cracked 8-)
<PriceChild> !kmenugnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenugnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> wtf?
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, See not hlith's suggestion at 11:14 utc... /me was wondering whether to add it.
<elkbuntu> it sounds like some mongrelised kde thing :
* Hobbsee thwaps elkbuntu 
<nothlit> its for both des
<Hobbsee> mangled with gnome?
<nothlit> basically when you have both installed, your menu becomes a mess
<nothlit> so in kde, all the gnome apps go into a gnome menu subfolder and vice versa
<elkbuntu> who'd want to torment a perfectly good gnome with the reason i dont use kde?!
<nothlit> using DE's is not all about you :P
<elkbuntu> nothlit, pfft. of course it is!
<elkbuntu> ;)
<Hobbsee> nothlit: elkbuntu's a woman.  of course it's all about her!
<GazzaK> hahaa
<nothlit> lol i know you're both women
<elkbuntu> and so is hobbsee. it's all about US
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<elkbuntu> thankfully we did not discuss desktops at LCA, so there were no catfights to entertain the crowds
* Hobbsee grins
<GazzaK> catfights are fun though
* Hobbsee wasnt at most of LCA
<nothlit> anyways its just something to improve usability for those who might want it
* Hobbsee could just shove elkbuntu outside, tehn she wouldnt do anything except hold onto her skirt :P
<elkbuntu> she just fricking pounced on me from behind whilst we were walking the the pub after the open day
<Hobbsee> hahahahaha i'd forgotten about that!
<elkbuntu> yeah.. your city sucks
<elkbuntu> too much wind
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> was just that day
<elkbuntu> and too many goddamned stairs
<Hobbsee> or that week
<Hobbsee> awwww....
* Hobbsee sends elkbuntu to live in the desert.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, but i dont like teh wimmera :(
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: tough.  no stairs there, though.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, there's no stairs here either
<Hobbsee> that must mean that albury *is* in the desert.  ahhh.
* Hobbsee ducks.
<elkbuntu> near enough to
<elkbuntu> although we did get 5cm of rain last week or so
<elkbuntu> that is like = the previous 6mths
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Dakana> Has anyone heard of an issue with X completely freezing on login using fglrx?
<nothlit> you should ask if anyone hasn't heard of such an issue lol
<elkbuntu> !tor | Dakana
<ubotu> Dakana: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mneptok> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mneptok> ok, same
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Morning, elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> tritium, yes. and time for bed. cya
<tritium> good night, then ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<rthvkweu> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<grotexva> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<vglaobnt> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<popey> er
<kdidhcuu> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff/quit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<popey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<mc44> popey: tonyyarusso is faster than a speeding !ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-f00ec728e5e4469f]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<tonyyarusso> They're gone popey - this is why cgi-irc is in here, not #ubuntu
<popey> i only discovered ircatwork today
<popey> although I know the guy who wrote cgi-irc :)
<tonyyarusso> nice
<mc44> ah you can still get in -offtopic though. lovely :)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: if you feel like unbanning him and explaining to him the cgi-irc feel free :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I think the ban speaks for itself. ^^
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I'll bother for the ones that look human ;)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<popey> is cgi-irc frowned upon then?
* popey isn't aware of policies
<gnomefreak> yes
<tonyyarusso> popey: For the larger channels.  You can still use it for -offtopic, -motu, etc.
* tonyyarusso had to use cgi-irc at uni
* popey used to use it at work too
<tonyyarusso> popey: Also, you can still use it for #ubuntu with a cloak
<popey> until I realised i could tunnel ssh out over port 443
<popey> \o/ cloaks
<PriceChild> !proxy > cfoodeat (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<MrAssembler> hi
<tonyyarusso> !proxy > MrAssembler (see private msg from ubotu)
<MrAssembler> ok
<gnomefreak> who is doing cloaks now? still Seveas ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> yeouch, heavy traffic
<nalioth> so get out of your car, apokryphos
* apokryphos gets in a sports car
<nalioth> you'll still be sitting in traffic . . . .
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<KirbySaysHi> Hello.
<nalioth> hi
<KirbySaysHi> Is there a reason why when I try to join the #ubuntu channel, I get redirected here?
<nalioth> yes, /msg ubotu proxy
<KirbySaysHi> Ahh, thank you very much.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-06
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> @dice 5
<Ubugtu>     
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !-love
<ubotu> love has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-10-14 07:45:34
<Amaranth> Change it and I stab. :)
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: ^^, although it's existed even longer in other forms I think
<Madpilot> heh
<Amaranth> It was around before, I put it back in when I noticed it missing
<Madpilot> Amaranth, ice weasels? Ok...
<Amaranth> I think Seveas added it
<Amaranth> Madpilot: matt groening
<Amaranth> and the source of 'iceweasel'
* tonyyarusso cries - this hardware hates me
<Madpilot> Simpsons or Futurama?
<Amaranth> Neither
<Amaranth> Letter to someone
<Amaranth> iirc
<Amaranth> check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<Madpilot> "attributed by Matt Groening to Friedrich Nietzsche"... right
<Amaranth> oh, whoops
<Amaranth> the original said it was groening saying it
<Amaranth> :)
<Amaranth> so who knows
<Amaranth> bleh, you misquote
<Amaranth> the word before what you quoted is very important
<Madpilot> fictionally, yes - more amusing when I misquote it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkEl]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> wonder how long that script SkidMark was pasting was, anyway??
<mneptok> !tor > lonelystar
<nalioth> i think that ubotu or someones client can be configured to /msg the proxy info to folks when they join
<nalioth> this is getting WAY spam-o-rific
<tonyyarusso> that'd be good
<mneptok> i could have done that via /query i s'pose
<Jucato> what's the factoid about tor again?
<nalioth> Jucato: /msg ubotu tor
<Jucato> er I meant about why tor users are banned from #ubuntu?
<Jucato> ah !proxy thanks :)
<Madpilot> Jucato, the short answer is "Tor = spam".
<Jucato> ah :)
<Madpilot> at least on #ubuntu...
<mneptok> teenagers + internet + total anonymity = infocalypse
<GazzaK> tsk... teenagers,
<mneptok> Please don't turn me off, I don't know what I'm doing outside. Me and the telephone that never rings; if you were me, what would you do? Me? I disconnect from you.
<GazzaK> mneptok: take the pills
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> @lart people who ask for links three times then apparently don't bother reading them
* Ubugtu sends FesterAnvil hurtling through the sky to land on people who ask for links three times then apparently don't bother reading them
<GazzaK> haha
<Madpilot> pardon me, just had to vent a bit
<GazzaK> Madpilot, breath :)
<mneptok> who farted?
<mneptok> oh. nm.
<mneptok> oh. fuck.
<mneptok> i forgot my tobacco.
<Madpilot> not going to be able to poison yourself this shift?
<elkbuntu> kurt is going to have a wonderful shift tonight :D
<elkbuntu> everyone has seen the new eler by now i suppose
<mneptok> ummm
<mneptok> you guys are obviously not real smokers.
<mneptok> i just have to decide whether i walk 10 blocks to the closest open store for a $6 pack of crappy smokes, or spend the cash on a taxi and work from home.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> (bear in mind it's -23C)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i was being sarcastic
<GazzaK> mneptok: go stand outside for ten min to decide?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: bring me my tobacco pouch likeo a good little wind-up toy, won't you? >:)
* elkbuntu falls off her chair
* mneptok beams brightly
<Hobbsee> mneptok: dream on
<mneptok> the magic is gone. i want a divorce.
* nalioth steps outside to avoid the stick . . . 
<mneptok> nalioth: i'm not *that* aroused
<Hobbsee> tough.
<Hobbsee> cant have a divorce when there's no marriage.
* Hobbsee attacks nalioth and mneptok  with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* GazzaK pokes Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> mneptok: so you'd better make sure not every one else from canonical support doesnt quit as well :P
<mneptok> Hobbsee: rant-y e-mail has been sent.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, ranty email?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: -devel
<elkbuntu> hmph, not in archives yet :(
* Hobbsee pastebins
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: http://rafb.net/p/esniBi56.html
<elkbuntu> oh, i thought you meant mailing list
<Madpilot> on the CD by default? Insanity continues...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: good thing we don't have room in the Kubuntu CD for it? :P
<elkbuntu> Jucato, you guys have kwin dont youse?
<Jucato> yep.
<Jucato> but if you meant kwin_compose, that will still be in kde4
<elkbuntu> ah
<Madpilot> anyone else get the impression that Ubuntu is pushing some fairly unstable/unusable stuff sometimes? Compiz/beryl, gstreamer...
<Myrtti> yes
<Seveas> Madpilot, as long as they don't do that for an LTS release it's ok
<Myrtti> I'm having difficulties with LTS kernels
<Hobbsee> Jucato: exactly :P
<Madpilot> Seveas, I guess, except that the (irritatingly not-entirely-functional) totem-gstreamer is still in Dapper...
<Myrtti> last updated kernel did something with Centrino Duo wlan
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: beryl.  is.  not.  in.  ubuntu.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, compiz is
<Hobbsee> Seveas: true.  but that's not so utterly crackful, is it?
<Seveas> slightly less
<Myrtti> rhythmbox also sucks
<mneptok> Seveas: what is in the water in The Hague?
<Seveas> mneptok, it's wet...
<mneptok> http://googlesightseeing.com/2007/03/02/invasion-of-the-giant-seals/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez|OnAir]  by ChanServ
<Seveas>  Mez is on the air 
<Mez|OnAir> Seveas :D indeed :D
* Mez|OnAir needs to thnk of somehting
<Mez|OnAir> to play
<GazzaK> are you?  where?
<Mez|OnAir> I havent planned this playlist at all
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK - http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<Mez|OnAir> open that up with your preferred media player
<mneptok> RELEASE THE BATS!
<GazzaK> can ya play some madonna :-)
<Mez|OnAir> dont have any
<Mez|OnAir> might have some remixes :D
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, I'm mainly rok etc
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok, thanks for that favour the other week :D
<Mez|OnAir> (hehe)
<Mez|OnAir> any requests today mneptok?
<GazzaK> linkin park's good
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK cool
<GazzaK> blink 182, in the end?
<Mez|OnAir> am playing now :P
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK only linkin park in the end
<Mez|OnAir> though i don have some blink
<GazzaK> erm, that might be the one then :p
<GazzaK> arghhh, I've been awake since 4:45am this morning, feel rubbish
<GazzaK> owww, sexy voice :_
<GazzaK> :) even
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: can you DCC me some tobacco?
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, BOO
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK BOO ?
<GazzaK> supposed to go "arghhhhh" on the radio :-)
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK now behave
<mneptok> got "Ed Is Dead" by Pixies?
<GazzaK> wow look at that, shiny.... ---->
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok I got anything on bossonova or surfer rosa
<Mez|OnAir> :P
<mneptok> "Ed Is Dead" = Come On Pilgrim
<Mez|OnAir> then i dont have it
<mneptok> http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/mp3s.txt (not entirely current)
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok I know
<Mez|OnAir> 0oh god that talkover was sooooo bad
<GazzaK> yep, did I get a mention?
<GazzaK> it's not exactly clear :(
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK yes ... :P
<Mez|OnAir> what you mean, not clear?
<GazzaK> I can hardly make out your voice
<GazzaK> what did you say?
<Mez|OnAir> :(
<Mez|OnAir> really?
<Mez|OnAir> :(
<GazzaK> yeah, I can't describe it really, just the vocals are a bit erm, difficult to make out words, like the mic is not picking things up too well
<Mez|OnAir> hmmles
<Mez|OnAir> I'll try sort that
<GazzaK> I cannot have it too loud, so it might be my fault
<Mez|OnAir> I'll have a look over all the VUs in the next TO
<GazzaK> suppose it don't help that you mumble about :p
<GazzaK> don't drink and do radio...
<GazzaK> haha
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, any U2?
<Jucato> waaah i missed the show?!? :(
<GazzaK> Jucato, http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<Jucato> yeah I'm there :)
<Jucato> oooh there's the sexy voice gain lol :D
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<GazzaK> a bit clearer, but the loud bits distort still
<Mez|OnAir> my gate settings probably
<Mez|OnAir> meh
<Mez|OnAir> I'm using a dodgy mic  ause i cant find my decent one :D
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: just do it in morse code
<Mez|OnAir> nalioth nice idea
* Mez|OnAir loads up the oscilator
<Jucato> beep beep beep bleeeeep beep beep :)
<GazzaK> sing it
<Mez|OnAir> Jucato any requests?
<Jucato> none for today. just gonna enjoy listening :)
<mneptok> play that sog by that guy that goes dunh dunh dunh DUHN DUHN duhn duhn DUHN DUHN DUHN
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok LMAO :D
<Mez|OnAir> ok, no problem
* beuno wonders with what he can listen to http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<Mez|OnAir> beuno vlc, amarok, kaffeine
<mneptok> beuno: Rythmbox?
<GazzaK> beuno, rythmbox
<GazzaK> eek
<GazzaK> mneptok, :p
<beuno> I'm there  (tried it as a podcast, works as a radio)
<beuno> :D
<Jucato> lol @ mneptok
<Jucato> :)
<GazzaK> haha
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> I think he meant "hit me baby one more time"
<GazzaK> can you play that one which goes "boo bop dee laaa woo"
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok was I even close?
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: sorry, not tuned in.
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok Metallica- sad but true
<Jucato> aw... :(
<Mez|OnAir> Jucato ?
<Jucato> sorry wrong window :)
<mneptok> Jucato's drunk again. i think he's burning things.
<mneptok> sorry, wrong window.
<Jucato> heh lol
<GazzaK> I am so not doing that with a cane to your mother, it's wrong okay
<GazzaK> sorry wrong window (getting old now eh)
* beuno requests "you shook me all night long"
<mneptok> by Hayseed Dixie?
<mneptok> (great cover)
<beuno> I'd love to hear a cover!
* mneptok sends to Mez
* beuno gets a cup of coffee
* Mez|OnAir waits for the send
<beuno> be-un-no
<beuno> bueno != beuno
<beuno> yes  :D
<Jucato> lol
<Mez|OnAir> I apologse
<beuno> no biggie!
<mneptok> Mez|OnAir: got that tune downloaded?
<GazzaK> can you play the "every sperm is sacred" song from monty python :-) hehe
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok trying...
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok have now
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK you listening in ?
<Mez|OnAir> I apologise for the rambling there guys
* beuno waits for his cover
<GazzaK> I missed that bit, was afk
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, aw :D
<Mez|OnAir> it was amusing
<GazzaK> what did you say
<Mez|OnAir> hard to explain
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<Mez|OnAir> I'll release the podcast later
<Mez|OnAir> beuno - up after next talk break
* beuno dances
<GazzaK> I like this one \o/
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK...
* Mez|OnAir drools a lil cause he can watch the video to this too
<GazzaK> I like her mates, the cute boy is fab
<Mez|OnAir> beuno, next is TO then your request
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, make sure you're still tuned in in ... 20 mins ish
<beuno> you just want to keep me hooked on there  :p
<Mez|OnAir> beuno, lol - it's coming up after the talkover :D
<GazzaK> in 20 mins... eeek
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK ;)
<Mez|OnAir> I have a surprise for you
<GazzaK> really
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK indeed :D
<GazzaK> not the monty python song is it :-)
<beuno> oh yeah!
<GazzaK> arghhhh my name arghhh
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, " ... poking yer puppies"
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, Gary.... :p
<Mez|OnAir> has to be something gaming related really
<Mez|OnAir> Mr Kearley :D
<GazzaK> arghhhhh where did ya get that from?
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK did you not hear that on air ?
<GazzaK> yes
<Mez|OnAir> haha
<Mez|OnAir> I have my sources... I'm a very resourceful person
<GazzaK> thats an abuse of privileges
<GazzaK> :p
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, nope, publically available :D
<Mez|OnAir> you just need to know where to look
<beuno> great cover mneptok, thanks both  :)
<Mez|OnAir> wait for the breief talkover
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, google is good eh
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK see /msg
<GazzaK> no wurzles :'(
* popey pokes GazzaK with #ubuntu-uk
* Mez|OnAir pokes popey with a can of spinach
<popey> oi!
* Mez|OnAir hums to himself
<popey> popey
<popey>      ^ look, no "e"
<Mez|OnAir> ..e
<popey> :p
* Mez|OnAir was listening to THAT LugRadio show earlier :D
<popey> heh
<OliveOil> Save me popey, save me!
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, arghhh
<GazzaK> haha,
<GazzaK> sexy voice Mez|OnAir
<GazzaK> president popey hahaha \o/
<GazzaK> sing it yourself Mez
<apokryphos> Mez|OnAir: hey!
<GazzaK> apokryphos, sorry for making this channel very offtopic
<Mez|OnAir> hey apokryphos, hows things /
* apokryphos wrestles down GazzaK
<apokryphos> Mez|OnAir: finally caught you ;). Yeah, they're good. You're on air? :O
<Mez|OnAir> yeah
<GazzaK> lol, OMG, this is so non PC
<Mez|OnAir> http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK luckily we're rated R :D
<GazzaK> brb, need to try something, still listening...
<GazzaK> thats better
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK :D
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos, so hows things
<mneptok> women want me. men want to *be* me.
<Mez|OnAir> I didnt scare you too much did I ?
<apokryphos> Mez|OnAir: yeah, pretty good
<GazzaK> yes
<apokryphos> scare me? ;)
* apokryphos can testify that Mez|OnAir is a true softy in RL
<Mez|OnAir> softy ?
<apokryphos> yah 8)
<Mez|OnAir> :(
* GazzaK goes out for a smoke
<apokryphos> Mez|OnAir: that's a good thing :P
* Mez|OnAir stays in for a smoke
<apokryphos> how did the launch go?
<nalioth> y'all woke up apokryphos
<apokryphos> I was enjoying a very wonderful sleep before, yes ;)
<Mez|OnAir> went well
<Mez|OnAir> HE MAN!!!!
<apokryphos> I am on a good real-life meeting run: two Ubuntu ops in two weeks 8) nalioth: you're next!
<apokryphos> cool
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos who was the other?
<apokryphos> Seveas
<nalioth> apokryphos: i'm what?
<apokryphos> nalioth: in danger
<Mez|OnAir> apokryphos, I'm also the backports guy and stuff
<apokryphos> yeah, I know
<apokryphos> katapult developer extraordinaire =)
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, play some U2 :-)
<GazzaK> boo hoo
<Mez|OnAir> 3 doors down or 5 amp fuse
<GazzaK> any dance/trance?
<Mez|OnAir> not much
<kenthomson> Seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> yay, thanks Mez|OnAir
<Mez|OnAir> :)
<Mez|OnAir> so anyone want me to stay
<Mez|OnAir> you've got till the end of this track
<elkbuntu> hmm... im not listening. try 'tiptoe through the tulips' by Tiny Tim
* elkbuntu runs for cover
<Mez|OnAir> lol
<Mez|OnAir> i'e got till the end of this track for people to persuade me to saty on
<nalioth> play the Barney theme song for elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> Mez|OnAir, nalioth wants to listen to 'the song that never ends'
<GazzaK> any other "James" tracks?
<GazzaK> or "charltons"
<GazzaK> or go to bed and dream of me :-)
<GazzaK> very nice Mez
<GazzaK> you nutter :D
<Mez> ty :D
<Mez> apparently I have a fan :D
* popey fans Mez 
<popey> Light! Damn you, Light!
<Mez> lol
* elkbuntu sings, 'popey, the sailor vampire...'
<Mez> lol
<popey> Burn baby burn
* elkbuntu grins at popey
* popey farts at elkbuntu 
* elkbuntu pouts
* Mez sets the fart alight
<elkbuntu> eep
* Tm_T hides
<Mez> <RavenNZ> fair enough... you lookin at doing that big block on thurs?
<Mez> <Mez|OnAir> probs
<Mez> <RavenNZ> hmmm... gonna have to plan an extra long patch of gaming for that night i think
<popey>  \o/
<popey>  ( ).oO( PARP! )
<popey>  |'|
<Mez> <Mez> hehe
<Mez> <Mez> just for me ?
<Mez> * RavenNZ nods
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> grEEky is neoxan
<Hobbsee> nalioth: going to kline or something then?
<GazzaK> grEEky is in a few of my channels too
<Hobbsee> hey Vorian
<Vorian> hola Hobbsee :)
<Vorian> and GazzaK :P
<GazzaK> hey Vorian
<GazzaK> why do they have to take ages to give you ammo to kick em
<Hobbsee> if it's a known troll, kick em anyway.
<Hobbsee> as soon as they start.
* Hobbsee +q's in #ubuntu-offtopic
* Hobbsee can now kick the rotter if he tries anything against them.
<GazzaK> damnit, just kick it, then I can do the same... :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Vorian> lol
<elkbuntu> get him out of #ubuntu now, before he starts?
<Vorian> nick?
<GazzaK> I decided that if anyone gets a ban in your channels, i'll follow suit in mine...
<elkbuntu> Vorian, GrEEky
<nalioth> GazzaK: that is not really a good way to go, imho
<Vorian> ty elkbuntu :)
<elkbuntu> er grEEky
<Vorian> all my my channels are clear of grEEky, heh :P
<GazzaK> nalioth, well within reason.
<GazzaK> nalioth, it's not like we get many trolls in #gaygeeks who are also in #ubuntu*
<nalioth> i was called into #gaygeeks for troll troubles t'other day
<GazzaK> nalioth, yeah, by me, the channel owner gave me op powas due to it
<GazzaK> thanks
<GazzaK> and we also added freenode/staff/*
<mc44> oh dear GazzaK with op powah. The world is no longer safe
<GazzaK> mc44, shh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, what_if said: ubotu: arts is off, arts is crap
<popey> does ubotu spot swearing or something?
<nalioth> popey: ubotu listens when you talk to him
<popey> just wondered why it said something here
<popey> given nobody spoke to it here
<apokryphos> he relays factoid-adding attempts into here
<nalioth> because the old ubotu let ANYbody add factoids
<nalioth> and we had some lulus
* Hobbsee suspects neoxan.
<popey> hehe@lulus
<elkbuntu> maybe i should have banned grEEky from #ubuntu when i thought of it
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, was that a real k-line?
<apokryphos> ok, /me -> library
<nalioth> GazzaK: yes, it was.
<nalioth> GazzaK: but don't worry, he'll be back
<GazzaK> thats a shame
<nalioth> yes, it is.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, where else did they hit?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: #kubuntu a little bit (the klines were going into effect then)
<elkbuntu> what about -de?
<nalioth> i'm not in -de
<elkbuntu> they used to be a neoxan haunt, right?
<beuno> any #ubuntu-es ops around?
<beuno> getting a few bishaving users (random insults)
<beuno> Seveas: can you help out?  channel is a mess and I can't get a hold of pochu
<Kamping_Kaiser> beuno, at a pinch grab a staffer
<beuno> Kamping_Kaiser: where can I find them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> beuno, type /quote stats p
<Kamping_Kaiser> it lists active staffers, just pm them
<Kamping_Kaiser> (only dificulty you may have is a reluctance to ban if they dont speak -es)
<beuno> thanks Kamping_Kaiser!
<Kamping_Kaiser> beuno, np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> FYI - * krawallequalle (n=kekekeke@echo474.server4you.de) has joined #gaygeeks
<GazzaK> nalioth, just for your info
<GazzaK> mc44, you naughty boy
<mc44> GazzaK: wot? i didn do nuffin guvnor
<GazzaK> when you feel able to come out the closet mc44 :p
<mc44> haha
<PriceChild> GazzaK, hmm?
<GazzaK> hmm?
<PriceChild> Nevermind
<GazzaK> it has hardly said a word yet, but thought i'd let the ops here know
* PriceChild was confused and moves on
<mc44> PriceChild: ooh dont let GazzaK think youre confused, he'll try and convert you
<GazzaK> no mc44 thats just you
<GazzaK> get back in that closet
<PriceChild> GazzaK, I think he just started...?
<GazzaK> PriceChild, where?
<GazzaK> :-)
<SportChick> he's on #ubuntu+1 and #ubuntu now too
<gnomefreak> whats the nick?
<PriceChild> * krawallequalle (n=kekekeke@echo474.server4you.de) has joined #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ty
* SportChick watches
<GazzaK> for some reason, chatting nice in #gaygeeks now???
<gnomefreak> me too :) but hes not saying anything or doing anything yet
<PriceChild> He's gone
<GazzaK> yep, weird
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> anyone know if apt takes wildcards?
<PriceChild> yes
<PriceChild> I do sudo apt-get remove beryl* libberyl* etc. every so often :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: like apt-get install *-dev?
<gnomefreak> or only back end?
* PriceChild tries
<PriceChild> Nope
* gnomefreak has apt running cant try 
<PriceChild> Invalid preceding regular expression
<gnomefreak> how the hell am i to get all the -dev packages than :(
<PriceChild> Why do you need them?
<gnomefreak> retraces
<gnomefreak> they hold .so symlinks that appport is complaining about
<gnomefreak> -p
<gnomefreak> i guess its time to learn more advanced bash :)
<PriceChild> !proxy > nethermit (Please see the pm from ubotu)
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, how about searching for all packages including "-dev" then manipulating the list to get one big list of packages to install? :P
<nethermit> pm?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: will try ty
<PriceChild> nethermit, ubotu should have just pm'd you
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, i just noticed you can't do "apt-cache search -dev" cuz it tries a -d option :P
<PriceChild> nethermit, "personal message" sorry
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<nethermit> i'm here to find out if my pc can run on Ubuntu
<nethermit> i need to format my desktop. after that, can Ubuntu install and run on it.../
<nethermit> any advice?
<PriceChild> nethermit, This isn't #ubuntu. You may want to get a "Desktop" cd which will run on your computer without altering your hard drive. This means you can test hardware without making any changes.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, synaptic lets you search for "-dev" in just the name... although i noticed it caught a -dev-el
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i hav eto work on it later im screwing around with greasemonkey atm maybe it will help get work done :)
<PriceChild> Hehe ok :)
<GazzaK> " * [krawallequalle]  (n=kekekeke@h1209896.stratoserver.net): LOL THIS IS ME LOL "  is back in #ubuntu-de #ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<nethermit> i'm downloading the ubuntu .iso
<SportChick> yep, and so am I GazzaK :)
<nethermit> will burn to CD . can it do a clean install... that's what i'm worried about. i'm a nooB
<GazzaK> i'll go back to sleep then SportChick
<SportChick> GazzaK: hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> ikonia: you can put people on ignore without announcing it with fanfares...
<apokryphos> ikonia: !ops is also only to be used in emergencies really. If it's aproblem with a user it's best to contact an operator, in here for example.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> mc44, you should change your quit message to "Exit stage left,....." :P
<mc44> PriceChild: pff if you want to rewrite Shakespeare be my guest :p
<PriceChild> rewrite? I thought that was the original line :)
* jenda waves
<mc44> PriceChild: not according to http://shakespeare.mit.edu/winters_tale/full.html :p
<PriceChild> hehe ok sorry :)
* PriceChild has rubbishy memory then
<mc44> hey its public domain. You could rewrite it changing only that stage direction then .... then profit!
<PriceChild> lol
<tsmithe> jenda, how's it going!
<tsmithe> you bacck?
* tsmithe moves elsewhere
<tsmithe> *back
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  :D
<effie_jayx> jenda,  how you doing buddy?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jenda> tsmithe: ;)
<jenda> back, doing fine
<tsmithe> heard you had to go to sri lanka
<tsmithe> and cut the trip short?
<jenda> enjoying the pleasant aroma the tons of tea are doing in my room :)
<tsmithe> hehe
<effie_jayx> jenda,  :D
<jenda> effie_jayx: :)
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  did you get back at your friend?
<jenda> hey there
<effie_jayx> jenda,  how's was your vacation?
<jenda> Bombaystic
<effie_jayx> :D great to hear... back in the job?
<tsmithe> effie_jayx, my friend? oh - she(?) seems to have left :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> jenda, i thought you had to call it mumbai these days :P
<jenda> They don't, so I won't ;)
* jenda waves at ompaul
<ompaul> jenda, where are you?
<PriceChild> skiving
<jenda> ompaul: home
<ompaul> jenda, so have you enjoyed?
<tsmithe> jenda, good
<jenda> ompaul: mmmm-hmmm
<tsmithe> stupid british press
<tsmithe> i preferred bombay as well :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, you were looking for me?
<tonyyarusso> If you ban by nick!*@*, and they rejoin as nick2, should they be able to /nick ?
<Metellus> I was told to you here after fixing the DCC Exploit
<Metellus> to come here*
<tonyyarusso> Metellus: /j ##tonyyarusso for testing please
<tonyyarusso> @btsearch justinadams
<tonyyarusso> (does that work?)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-07
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !Offline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offline - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: software =~ /and !Offline//
<tonyyarusso> %login
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Factoid referenced by another, but it doesn't actually exist anymore
<Hobbsee> ah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, theblue said: it says dvd is encrypted
<ubotu> In ubotu, theblue said: it says dvd is encrypted
<theblue> ?
<theblue> Sorry, don't know why that's coming in here.
<PriceChild> !tor > lonelystar (Please see the pm from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Shouldn't we send derek and metelhead to -read-topic ?
<PriceChild> And amaranth getting d/c'd at the same time too...? :O
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> but i dont have a script to banforward
<Hobbsee> hence i'm being lazy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> PriceChild: just wireless being stupid, i think
<Amaranth> or is this router screwed?
<PriceChild> Only one way to find out :)
<Amaranth> try me
<PriceChild> #amaranth?
<PriceChild> Teehee :)
<PriceChild> The power I have over him for the next few minutes...
<Vorian> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Welcome back :)
<PriceChild> Fixed?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ?
<tonyyarusso> That's the second time today I've seen a regular get bit
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: a what?
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: a regular.  A user that's been around for a number of months, and you'd think they'd know about !exploit and such.
<SportChick> ahah
* PriceChild wishes he were an ubuntu op so he could rub it in and banforward him to -read-topic :P
<tonyyarusso> I'm surprised that wasn't done, actually
<PriceChild> Hobbsee had to run to work
<PriceChild> but sent factoids their way
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Amaranth> PriceChild: fixed
<PriceChild> woo :)
<Amaranth> i've not hard a router affected by that in so long i forgot about it
<Amaranth> PriceChild: dude i'm good, port 8001 :)
<PriceChild> Yay :)
<PriceChild> I hadn't seen that specific one they used ever... just heard about it.
<PriceChild> I thought t hat was a norton issue anyway? Didn't think it affected routers.
<nalioth> PriceChild: it affects a specific chipset
<nalioth> many brand names are affected
<PriceChild> You learn something new every day :)
<Amaranth> netgear and linksys
<Amaranth> cisco's cheap routers
<Amaranth> btw, i probably was banforwarded to -read-topic but chanserv.py > you ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: just /remove
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: a'ight
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: now you have to go back and remove the ban
<nalioth> accidents happen
<tonyyarusso> of course
<tonyyarusso> You say potato, I say potahto :P
<Dougie> hmm
<nalioth> hi Dougie what can we do for you?
<tonyyarusso> Dougie is an exploit victim from earlier today; fixed yet?
<Dougie> ok anyways got disconnected for some reason
<Dougie> but anyways my port is changed and everything but i still can't get into the room
<nalioth> Dougie: have you been tested?
<Dougie> umm don't think so?
<nalioth> Dougie: join #moderation please
<Mez> nalioth, you can do it without a channel ?
<nalioth> Mez: i can?
<Mez> nalioth, apparently so, thugh try your way first :D
<Mez> see if we get same results (to me, he passed)
<nalioth> Dougie: you can join #ubuntu now
<nalioth> thanks for your patience
<nalioth> Mez: SOME clients respond to the /ctcp variant of test and SOME don't
<nalioth> which is why i do both methods
<Dougie> ok thanks
* tonyyarusso starts writing hammer_exloitees_test.pl do save typing all the variants...
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: be careful you don't run afoul of the law with that . . .
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Well, actually I'm kidding (for now), but yeah
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: can you show drudge how the channel mangling script works (use ubot3 as your victim)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: channel mangling?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: chanserv.py or auto_bleh.pl
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<tonyyarusso> drudge: a'ight, here's some fun:
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ubot3> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> heh, timed, right
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tonyyarusso> Note that ubot3 can't respond - it's muted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/nalioth/bot/ubot3]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | ubot3
<ubotu> ubot3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubot3> ubot3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyyarusso> naughty bot
<tonyyarusso> and so on
<nalioth> drudge: you see? almost instantaneous action
<nalioth> no wearing of the crown necessary
<drudge> i do see
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> thank you tonyyarusso
<drudge> yes thank you
<lonelystar> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Madpilot> that 2nd URL - the UbuntuHowCome one - does not exist
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Vorian> nalioth, can we please have ubot3 in #ubuntu-us?
<Vorian> thanks!
<nalioth> you're welcome
<Vorian> would you mind if I added the occasional factoid to ubot3?
<Madpilot> ubot3? another bot?
<nalioth> Vorian: please add them to ubotu
<nalioth> i do database syncs daily
<Vorian> ah
<Vorian> ok
<nalioth> Madpilot: ljl went on vacation and took ubotwo with him
<nalioth> Madpilot: i've got ubot3 up and running to fill in
<Madpilot> ah, OK. hadn't realized ubotwo was seperately hosting/maintained - makes sense, though
<nothlit> I saw LjL yesterday
<nalioth> yes, he's in and out
<nalioth> guess i could update the db hourly
<nalioth> it's only a cron job
<nothlit> i'm trying to set a factoid, but !support-#ubuntuforums-beginners has two hypens and the bot doesn't like that, what should i do?
<mneptok> wha'ppens if you escape them?
<mneptok> support\-\#ubuntuforums\-beginners
<nalioth> mneptok: how to set a channel specific factoid?
<nalioth> that is what he needs
<nothlit> i did !support-#ubuntuforums-beginners is <reply> foo , but its telling me thats its only a bot and that its not intelligent
<mneptok> ubotu: support\-\#ubuntuforums-beginners is <reply>\i'm not wearing any pants!
<nothlit> nalioth: am i supposed to tell ubot3 that because its the only one in the channel? i'm under the impression that all factoids are straight synced from ubotus
<nalioth> nothlit: please do it to ubotu in here
<mneptok> that didn't work
<nothlit> !support-#ubuntuforums-beginners is <reply> This channel is for the Ubuntu Beginners Transitioning team. While we'll be glad to help you, you may find better luck in #ubuntu or one of the more specialised support channels.
<nalioth> nothlit: the syncs only go one way ubotu > ubot[clones] 
<nothlit> 13:58 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> ubotu: support-#ubuntuforums-beginners is <reply>\i'm not wearing any pants!
<mneptok> same
<nalioth> nothlit: i suggest waiting on an experienced bot wrangler
<nothlit> mneptok: i tried a couple different escapes, didn't work =/
<mneptok> ubotu: help infobot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help infobot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> nalioth: do i just wait for se.veas then? or just ask every once in a while
<nalioth> there are other bot wranglers than the dutchman.  try apok ryph os when he shows up
<nothlit> oh ok, thanks for the advice
<Mez> nalioth, why did you put spaces in apokryphos 's names?
<nalioth> Mez: um, so his computer doesn't ping him for something he doesn't need to worry about RIGHT NOW
<nalioth> courtesy?
<Mez> oh, lol
<Mez> sorry
* Mez knows apokryphos wont even be awake right now anyways
<nothlit> =/ ljl set !support-#ubuntu-offtopic without any escapes IIRc
<Mez> nothlit, there are reasons for that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> evening, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Madpilot
<jenda> Good morning
<nalioth> who's that?
<mneptok> any time
<mneptok> baby, let's go.
<mneptok> every day should be a holiday.
<GazzaK> !tor | lonelystar
<ubotu> lonelystar: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> GazzaK: please stop
<GazzaK> okay
<nalioth> GazzaK: 1) he's already gotten the !tor factoid and 2) /msg ubotu tell NICK about TOR works a lot better on keeping the channel spam down
<nalioth> imho, the !factoid | NICK creates more channel crap
<GazzaK> okay, noted
<nalioth> also, i'd like to point out that a lot of these clients are on automatic and there is nobody at the wheel to see the message.  please wait for folks to talk before /msg'g them
<GazzaK> nalioth, the factoid that command gives is about the tor component
<nalioth> GazzaK: i understand.  what i've said i think EVERY one should read
<lonelystar> who can tell me why I tpye /j #ubuntu I enter the channel #ubuntu-ops,how can I get into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> lonelystar: read your scrollback
<nalioth> lonelystar: you can connect directly to join #ubuntu
<lonelystar> nalioth, What mean scrollback?
<mneptok> !tor > lonelystar
<nalioth> lonelystar: since you've joined, you've been spoken to.  please read the channel contents
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mneptok baps Seveas 
* jenda baps both Seveas and mneptok
* mneptok 's bladder surrenders first
<mneptok> that's .... going to stain.
<jenda> uh oh
<effie_jayx> heh
<elkbuntu> o.O
* Seveas throws out the mneptok 
<jenda> hey... what happened to the CC elections?
<jenda> could anyone update me? :)
<effie_jayx> jenda@ubuntu-locoteams~$: sudo apt-get update ;)
* LongPointyStick throws out Seveas 
<LongPointyStick> jenda: i'm not sure, but i definetly want to vote on that!
<jenda> effie_jayx: :)
<jenda> LongPointyStick: definitely
<jenda> I even vote in governmental elections, so how could I _not_ vote here ;)
<LongPointyStick> jenda: heh
<effie_jayx> whatever it is you guys are voting for...
<LongPointyStick> effie_jayx: community council members
<effie_jayx> Seveas will win... he is the ubuntu god... Seveas  for president  http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis  :S
<jenda> he isn't even candidating, is he? :)
* jenda watches the tiny bits of wood floating in his tea.
<Seveas> I'm indeed not
<effie_jayx> jenda,  it the real thing :D
<jenda> effie_jayx: it is indeed ;)
<jenda> effie_jayx: it's the cinnamon I added ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<jenda> --- trouble starts here ---
<effie_jayx> lol.... I was thinking it was some very special herbal tea that an ancient lady gave you when you wore your ubuntu shirt... :S ... now you ruined my mental picture :S
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> :)
<jenda> PriceChild!
<jenda> PriceChild: I updated, my beryl's borked, and I blame you.
<PriceChild> whitescreen?
<jenda> "Voting starts on monday, feb 19 (if no technical issues delay this) and 3 out of these 5 people will join the community council."
<jenda> PriceChild: yup
<jenda> dayum... anyone know anything about that?
<PriceChild> !whitescreen-#ubuntu-effects > jenda
<jenda> O.O
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thx
<jenda> Seveas: you're the CC secretary, right?
<jenda> Seveas: so... what's with the elections?
<Seveas> no idea
<Seveas> sabdfl does that
<jenda> ok
<PriceChild> Could we have a topic change in +1 ? Remove the beryl bit and "Fixed x11-common packages are coming soon. Please be patient" on the end?
<ikonia_> hey guys, I've just saw my nick at home sign out of ubuntu for excess flood what was my nick thats logged in at home doing ?
<ikonia_> I didn't see it flood
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> damn, this cinnamon stuff is good :)
* effie_jayx runs to the coffee shop at the corner to get some too...
<PriceChild> Thanks.... Seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nipsirc> hello...
<PriceChild> Hey there
<PriceChild> !proxy > nipsirc (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia_> aftenoon
<Seveas> nalioth, prod
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: this bugzilla plugin appears to be crazily efficient
<Seveas> the gnome one?
<apokryphos> the guy's got his bot reporting *all* changes (assigned, etc) from 5 big bugzillas (novell, mozilla, redhat, etc), and he's got it in 20 channels
<apokryphos> see ##bugzilla-world
<apokryphos> nah, the supybot one
<Seveas> the Bugtracker plugin is also efficient
<apokryphos> I know; just seems odd -- it's under a really heavy load and it copes really well
<Seveas> at least the reporting bit is
<apokryphos> well, I presume it's a heavy load
<apokryphos> how often does the Bugtracker check for new bugs?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hi LjL
<LjL> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> how you doing?
<LjL> could be better, i'm in one of my depressed moods these days
<apokryphos> dang; hope you feel better soon 8)
<Seveas> LjL, look at mneptok if you need a laugh
* LjL cries
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> mneptok, congratulations
<Seveas> you are now compltely useless
<GazzaK> mneptok making the girls cry again?
<Seveas> LjL, is not a girl
<LjL> sigh
<mc44> isnt she?
<Seveas> not anymore at least
<GazzaK> was she? :p
<mc44> Lorenzetta
<LjL> @lart y'all
* Ubugtu spanks y'all with a pink tutu
<LjL> appropriate
<PriceChild> yours?
<mc44> from her old dancing days
<mneptok> Seveas: "now?"
<Seveas> mneptok, as ridicule target you still had some use
<mneptok> you're right. you've stopped.
<Seveas> btw: I'm now Ubuntu Certified Professional
<mneptok> now you're just being honest.
<LjL> a bit like an MS MVP?
<PriceChild> show off
<mneptok> ooo! passed the last one?
<Seveas> mneptok, yup
<Seveas> in geneva, when Etienne G was proctor
<Seveas> got the "you passed" email today
<mneptok> where's an o: ? >:)
<mc44> well I for one am thinking of all the amusing interpretations of UCP I can come up with
<mneptok> Universal Control Program
<PriceChild> Congratulations :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: Congrats
<apokryphos> where to now?
<mc44> Ubuntu Certified Psychopath
<LjL> no more free wifi equipped hotels. pity.
<Seveas> apokryphos, now to take over the world
<apokryphos> just a stepping stone
<mneptok> Seveas: i can't even get my underwear drawer sorted. good luck with that world thing.
<mneptok> do you anticipate a need for cannon fodder?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> I'm volunteering you
<mneptok> can do.
<mneptok> remind me frequently when and where.
<mneptok> oh, can i have a hat?
<mneptok> i can provide my own. but i'm not sure about dress code. you strike me as the "naked and muddy" type.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> weird, now why did that ban not work
<SportChick> apokryphos: you banned nalioth? ;)
<apokryphos> SportChick: nah, in #ubuntu
<SportChick> apokryphos: I was teasing :)
<apokryphos> I set +b on a guy, but he was still allowed to speak
<apokryphos> he couldn't re-enter though
<SportChick> hrm
<Seveas> apokryphos, #ubuntu is on +z
<Seveas> so ops see everything :)
<Myrtti> /me stares max_at_class with evil look
<apokryphos> Ah, I didn't know +z works with +b
* apokryphos wonders if it works with +R yet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<hexidigital> can someone unban me from #ubuntu?  apparently i was banned for a DCC exploit?  (or near a time one was happening)
<hexidigital> i haven't checked the bantracker to see why i was banned, though
<PriceChild> hexidigital, Hey, I can't unban you myself, but I can go test you while you wait for another op to see you :)
<PriceChild> #hexidigital for a test
<Seveas> it was not for dcc
<hexidigital> Seveas:  what was it for?
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  ##hexidigital
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<hexidigital> hmm?
<hexidigital> bah
<hexidigital> sorry
<PriceChild> Ah sorry Seveas. *reads*
<Seveas> oh it was for DCC
<Seveas> apokryphos is just a lousy banner :)
<hexidigital> heh
<PriceChild> ah lol
<hexidigital> heh.. ican't even figure out how to use DCC to manage my eggdrop bot :/
<hexidigital> let alone hack someone :)
<hexidigital> do you guys know how long the ban is in effect?
<PriceChild> hexidigital, I'm not happy about testing you in ## with other people.
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  oh, ok
<Myrtti> do you have an url describing the dcc exploit in general?
<Myrtti> I'm intrested to see if it would explain one thing
<PriceChild> hexidigital, please follow the instructions in topic to connect to freenode on port 8001
<hexidigital> hmm.. am i exploitable?
<apokryphos> I can test to check if you still are
<PriceChild> hexidigital, I disconnected you ;)
<apokryphos> oh, PriceChild did
<hexidigital> ok... i'll be back
<apokryphos> Seveas: lousy? ;)
<PriceChild> Myrtti, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  thanks :)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Find better word if you're not happy. ;(
* apokryphos bannings are infallible
<PriceChild> I think its the comment that Seve as was referring to.
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  will you test me when i get back?
<PriceChild> hexidigital, of course :)
<hexidigital> PriceChild:  ok, brb
<apokryphos> hexidigital: don't IRC as root
<hexidigital> apokryphos:  it's a conversation piece :)
<hexidigital> apokryphos:  i'm not root
<apokryphos> :/
<hexidigital> :-P  it worked... we just had a conversation about it
<PriceChild> hexidigital, is fine now :)
<hexidigital> cool
<hexidigital> thanks :)
<jenda> /cs bf *=root@*!##Dont-log-in-as-root
<PriceChild> apokryphos, Could you unban him pleasie weasie ?
<hexidigital> do i need to be unbanned from #ubuntu, or could i just join ?
<hexidigital> ah
<tsmithe> jenda, ahaha
<apokryphos> done
<hexidigital> apokryphos:  thank you :)
<jenda> actually, it is ##Dont-login-as-root
<hexidigital> heh
<hexidigital> thanks guys
<effie_jayx>  pleasie weasie ... lol
<PriceChild> It worked ;)
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  hehehe course it did it was a cool one..
* effie_jayx takes notes "pleasie weasie" 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !support-#ubuntuforums-beginners is <reply> This channel is for the Ubuntu Beginners Transitioning team. While we'll be glad to help you, you may find better luck in #ubuntu or one of the more specialised support channels.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> Mez, storm in a teacup, you have to be an editor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* ompaul pokes Mez ^^
<jenda> imagine if your nick was "pokes".
<ompaul> pokes pokes mez
<ompaul> bah!
<ompaul> :)
<jenda> imagine the beeps!
<ompaul> I don't do audio for my nick :)
<ompaul> during a recent international match I put "captain nemo" by MSG as the triggered sound when something was highlighted
<ompaul> it was not too bad
<jenda> hehe
<Mez> ompaul, sup?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Mez, I was pointing out that the bots have an editor list - and put in that factoid
<edit_21> :-)
<edit_21> was he dicking about?
<LjL> edit_21: this was the exchange:  [21:57:52]  <Javacat> fragalot!  [21:57:56]  <fragalot> Javacat: !  [21:58:10]  <Javacat> fragalot: Are you sure this is the gay porn channel on freenode?  [21:58:18]  <fragalot> Javacat: pretty, yeah  [21:58:22]  <Javacat> oh, cool
<edit_21> ffs, ok thanks
<Mez> apokryphos, why are you never around?
<LjL> !no feisty is <reply> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> 'cause if i get another one telling me "whaddyawant i know that feisty is alpha you smartass", i'm going to strangle them
<tonyyarusso> LjL: what did it say before?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: just "Help in #ubuntu+1"
<tonyyarusso> ah
<nalioth> LjL: welcome back
<nalioth> how were the alps?
<LjL> nice, i skied 4 days, and the snow, quite lacking, was good enough to ski on... now i'm in post-alps depression though >:
* pleia2 gives LjL some virtual gummie bears
<LjL> i don't know really, aside from skiing, there's nothing special at all i did while there... but even on the days when i didn't sky, i felt decent, i even woke up at 9am! =) but i've felt catatonic as soon as i came back to milan (and started again waking up at one). though i guess it's too easy to fault the place
<nalioth> it's the high altitude
<nalioth> LjL: can you introduce yourself to ubot3, please?
<LjL> done
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-08
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* tsmithe is very tempted to call upon the almighty ops
<tsmithe> but i won't - so ignore me
<popey> heh
* popey says "hallelujah" to the almight ops
* tsmithe scowls at popey
<popey> moo
<tsmithe> *scowl*
<tsmithe> (/me wants unmuting)
<tsmithe> it's ok - it happened!
<popey> are you in enough channels :)
<popey> heh, i used to be in ##windows, got tired of the trolls though
<tsmithe> popey, i didn't mean to be in ##windows
<popey> yeah yeah ;)
<popey> reactos too eh?
<PriceChild> forwarded?
<tsmithe> yup
<tsmithe> reactos is interesting
<tsmithe> but i've had less and less time for it recently
<popey> "interesting"
<tsmithe> well, yeah
<popey> i saw the talk at fosdem the other week
<popey> the guy was the best dressed man at fosdem
<popey> really nice guy, quite passionate about reactos
<popey> still, I have yet to find anyone who has a use for it, or can think of one
<popey> aaanyway
* popey goes to watch CSI
<mc44> popey: the creepy guy did it
<popey> :)
<popey> damnit!
<popey> </jack_bauer>
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> i'm sure you can imagine why i'm in the rest of the channels ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Seveas: can you put Ubugtu in #ubuntu-effects ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Strange people in #ubuntu ......
<nalioth> PriceChild: you have the conn
<PriceChild> Lol
<nalioth> who needs /action?
<nalioth> i've not been watching
<PriceChild> No-one yet...
<PriceChild> con-man's being a bit odd...
<PriceChild> messign with the bot...
<PriceChild> hehe yeah and that guy
<nalioth> you're sitting there . . .
<nalioth> had your chance
<PriceChild> ? :S
<PriceChild> I'm sorry... i just didn't think they'd done enough to warrant anything... and then they started a little more while I was in here
<PriceChild> excuses excuses :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: #ubuntu is for "on topic" discussion
<nalioth> not for grab-ass of more than a line or two
<PriceChild> Ok :)
<nalioth> spam spam spam spam spam
<nalioth> the !factoid | NICK generates SUCH a lot of spam
<PriceChild> root2's last message about torrentspy.... is that site illegal?
<nalioth> he was helping
<nalioth> but i do think root2 is kinda trollish
<PriceChild> Its a very dodgy looking site...
<PriceChild> One more chance for root2 after that?
<nalioth> what is he doing?
<PriceChild> he just did another random Ty |* l /\/ g   L | |<  Th I $  IS  Ab$()r |)
<nalioth> i saw that
* PriceChild goes to bed before he makes a fool of himself anymore.
<nalioth> PriceChild: foolish?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> somebody kick root1 and ban him
<nalioth> my irssi won't let me
<nalioth> sometimes i hate irssi
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: looks like you got it eventually?
<nalioth> up 24 hours and STILL hadn't syncronized with #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> er, #ubuntu<no tab>
<nalioth> yeah, i /cycled, sync'd instantly and got 'im
<nalioth> he was ban evading
<tonyyarusso> ah
<nalioth> for trolling
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> umm, who runs ubot3?
<nixternal> it either has no factoids base, or he is flat out retarded
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: nalioth
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yes?
<nalioth> nixternal: what is the matter?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ubot3 query - that one's yours, no?
<nalioth> yes, it's mine
<nixternal> it is brain dead
<nixternal> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<nixternal> none of that works
<nalioth> let me see about it
<nalioth> nixternal: i have no clue what happend
<nalioth> i just host the bot, i'm not a bot mechanic
<nalioth> poke apokryphos when he arrives
<nalioth> he's got the keys to ubot3
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> roger
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 09 Mar 03:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 11 Mar 21:00: LoCo Team | 13 Mar 05:00: Derivative Team | 14 Mar 03:00: Forum Council | 14 Mar 07:00: Technical Board | 15 Mar 07:00: Edubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> is there an easy way to check to see who is apart of the kops call w/o calling it and disturbing the piece?
<Mez|OnAir> msg ubotu !ops-#kubuntu
<jenda> it's nixternal! :)
<nixternal> rock on Mez|OnAir
<nixternal> where?
* jenda waves
<Mez|OnAir> nixternal I am doing
* nixternal waves back
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> on air?
<nixternal> I wanna listen?
<Mez|OnAir> nixternal http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<nixternal> can I open that with Amarok?
<Mez|OnAir> yes
<nixternal> no suitable demux plugin
<nixternal> what are you running there
<Mez|OnAir> mp3
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> so that means I have to install that closed source stuff :)
<nixternal> hrmm, ok, installed and still saying the same thing
<mneptok> nixternal: Fluendo has a legally licensed codec for Linux users
<nixternal> there we go
<nixternal> ya, that is what I am using is fluendo
<nixternal> Mez|OnAir: tell um nixternal rocks!
<Mez|OnAir> nixternal it working now then ?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> commercial
<nixternal> great song!
* mneptok rummages through Hobbsee's locker
<Mez|OnAir> o_O
<kgoetz> :S
<Mez|OnAir> anything interesting?
<mneptok> hmmm ... why does this version of The Long Pointy Stick Of DOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!! (tm) have a battery compartment?
<kgoetz> :|
<mneptok> *shrug*
<Mez|OnAir> *giggles*
<tonyyarusso> . . . .
* kgoetz wondesr what factoid aplies there
<mneptok> !lart 37 mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart 37 mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
<mneptok> there ya go
* kgoetz magics spelling to not suck
<mneptok> and if it's a photo you want, and we're discussing Hobbsee, here's me in the outfit i wore when she hired me as her gigolo.
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png
<mneptok> s   u   a   v   e
<Madpilot> AH! My eyes, they burn!!!
<Madpilot> now we've got a URL to link to lart 37, I guess. Ick.
<mneptok> women want me. men want to *BE* me.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, JohanL said: ?dude where is my car
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok please tell me that isnt you
<mneptok> it is
* Mez|OnAir shudders
<mneptok> playing games in a Uni theater costume shop
<mneptok> (same day as my LP hackergotchi)
<Mez|OnAir> hmmless.
<Mez|OnAir> DCC thing?
<mneptok> huh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok, killing joke coming up soon
<mneptok> sweeeeeeh
<mneptok> let's AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALL  ... GO!
<Seveas> @join #ubuntu-effects
<mneptok> Seveas: did you see my PM yesterday?
<Seveas> yes
<mneptok> k
<mneptok> just curious. no rush.
<nalioth> hi Seveas how's tricks?
<Seveas> just woke up :)
<Seveas> @now Amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: March 08 2007, 10:27:53 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Development Team in 6 hours 32 minutes
<mneptok> @weather Montreal
<mneptok> pffft
<Mez|OnAir> @weather Birmingham
<Mez|OnAir> morning apokryphos
<Mez|OnAir> morning apokryphos-
<apokryphos-> hey
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> apokryphos-: please do not connect to IRC until your morning erection is gone. i *really* don't need to see that - sticking off you.
<mneptok> >:)
<apokryphos-> :O
* apokryphos- has had wonderful breakfast already 8)
<mneptok> ready for some hot gigolo love?
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~meptok/mnepolo.png
<apokryphos-> not found ;)
<mneptok> i wore the clothes you sent over. i hope you like them.
<mneptok> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mneptok/mnepolo.png
<apokryphos-> haha
<apokryphos-> Rico Suave
<mneptok> *smooch*
<mneptok> i like having friends in theater costume shops. ;)
<apokryphos-> =)
<mneptok> @lart 37 apokryphos-
* Ubugtu shows apokryphos- a photo of mneptok
<mneptok> too late.
<apokryphos-> hehe
* Mez|OnAir slaps apokryphos-
* Mez|OnAir yawns a little
<Mez|OnAir> only 2 and a half hours left on air
<apokryphos-> hah
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, woo, you on again :-)
<GazzaK> mneptok, is that you?
<mneptok> yep
<GazzaK> are you blind :p
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK for another hour, ues
<GazzaK> mneptok, did you go shopping in a charity shop?
<mneptok> GazzaK: photo from a c1995 play day at a uni theater costume shop. same day as my LP picture.
<GazzaK> I suppose it is a good picture for scaring small children and women....
* GazzaK turns down speakers..... Mez|OnAir !!!
<GazzaK> go find moon chavs - thats better
* mc44 wonders where Mez|OnAir is OnAir
<GazzaK> mc44, http://www.gamerpowered.com/listen.pls
<nalioth> vlc has no module for that
<nalioth> wonder if itunes does
<Mez|OnAir> nalioth vlc should play that stream
<mc44> yeah does for me
<Seveas> rhythmbox plays it as well
<nalioth> it errors
<mc44> although what its playing isnt worth the effort :p
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> hehe
<Seveas> metallica is nice
<mneptok> FOR ME TO POOP ON!
<Mez|OnAir> :D
<Seveas> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu spanks mneptok with a pink tutu
<nalioth> itunes does nothing.
<nalioth> no error msgs, no music
<nalioth> nothing.
<nalioth> are you sure that is the correct URL, GazzaK ?
<Seveas> nalioth, WFM
<nalioth> WFM?
<Seveas> works for me
<nalioth> right
<GazzaK> nalioth, it's the one I'm listening to right now, so I do hope so
<nalioth> doesn't work on OSX at all
<Mez|OnAir> :)
<Seveas> it's playing ACDC now
<mc44> firewall?
<nalioth> and i have no multimedia on any other box
<nalioth> mc44: puhlease, i run UNIX HERE
<mc44> pffft OSX
<nalioth> i haven't run a firewall since 1997
<mneptok> nalioth: can you curl it?
<GazzaK> still talking about poop mneptok ?
<mneptok> GazzaK: nope. haven't thought of you in ~15 minutes.
<nalioth> i don't need to listen to it
<Seveas> Mez|OnAir, -ETOOMUCHINFO
<mc44> haha
<Seveas> We don't need to know you're a barenaked lady
<GazzaK> have you got a new mic Mez|OnAir ?  it's better today, i'm sure of it
<mneptok> we just need to know what route you take home from the shops, and good hiding places.
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: slow down, you're breathing too hard
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: quit trying to eat the microphone
<mc44> thats some ratings
<GazzaK> chomp chomp chomp, is it tasty ?
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: play music
<nalioth> Mez|OnAir: stop talking
<GazzaK> nalioth, got it working then :-)
<nalioth> as i said, i really didn't need to hear it
<nalioth> all it is is some hot air powered station
<mc44> nalioth: he cant just do what everyone listening him says you know, theres 15 whole people listening
* nalioth hasn't heard anything but yak yak yak yak
<nalioth> yak yak yak yak
<GazzaK> ahh, there is decent music now :-)
<GazzaK> oh hi Mez
* GazzaK runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> nalioth: back now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkEl]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda,  are you around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> there is a situacion with a perosn and I wanted to check if there is something wrong with him at server level
<effie_jayx> i just unbanned this guy and the bann came uo again like this
<effie_jayx> * irc.freenode.net veta a *!*@201.210.232.108
<effie_jayx> * irc.freenode.net veta a mannyto!*@*
<apokryphos> what does veta a mean?
<apokryphos> oh, yeah. That sounds like a server hiccup. Just remove it again
<apokryphos> has happened to me only a couple of times; pretty rare
<effie_jayx> apokryphos,  bans in spanish
<effie_jayx> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @mjg
<Ubugtu> Matthew Garrett was the star of the famous "just because the lady loves..." series of Cadbury's adverts.
<Seveas> @mjg59
<Ubugtu> According to the Hokey-Cokey, Matthew Garrett is what it is all about.
<Seveas> @mjg59
<Ubugtu> Matthew Garrett and Alan Cox have never been seen in the same room at the same time.
<Seveas> ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 75681
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is ubugtu down?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> launchpad is
<gnomefreak> ah
<mc44> Seveas: an mjg59 plugin? oh deary me
<Seveas> mc44, there also is an @vmj59
<mc44> @vmj59
<mc44> lies! :)
<Seveas> but that has some CoC problems so only available in -bots :)
<mc44> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<emet> router works
<PriceChild> emet, You want a test?
<emet> yes
<PriceChild> I can't unban, but if you join #emet I can test you if no other ops appear :)
<PriceChild> emet has fixed and is ready for his forward to be removed :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, both issues fixed
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, utet1432 said: what is a bot?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, Pricey said: !upgrades is <alias> upgrade
<Pricey> bah
<Pricey> @login
<Pricey> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Seveas> PriceChild, %login
<Seveas> :)
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* PriceChild connects again to avoid lots more nickspam
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> %login
<Pricey> %whoami
<ubotu> pricey
<PriceChild> :)
<Seveas> %whoareyou
<PriceChild> I made that last comment on lp before you explained to me the real problem on irc.
<Seveas> I added a note to that bug today as a reminder to myself
<Seveas> that i should  fix that
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* beuno_ needs an op to change the topic in #ubuntu-marketing
<apokryphos> beuno_: /cs access #ubuntu-marketing list
<beuno_> thanks Seveas  :D
<Seveas> de nada
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vajk> hi all
<nalioth> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-09
<vajk> how are you guys doing ?
<nalioth> vajk: were you looking for #ubuntu-ops ?
<vajk> :)
<vajk> just looking around
<vajk> have a good one
<QMario> ???
<QMario> Odd..
<nalioth> QMario: have a nice nap?
<QMario> Hee hee hee...
<QMario> Hello nalioth!!! :)
<nalioth> i've been sending you /msgs
<QMario> I was just commenting on vajk.
<QMario> Really?
<QMario> My compuer was probably suspended.
<nalioth> for months?
<QMario> No.
<QMario> I have been really busy.
<nalioth> so i figured :)
<QMario> I did not received anything from you nalioth...
<nalioth> it's been a few weeks
<nalioth> i sent a few /msgs and never got a response, so i stopped.
<QMario> Sorry.
<nalioth> figured you were on vacation and had left your computer on
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<GenieHost> hi every body
<GenieHost> any body home?
<PriceChild> Hey there
<GenieHost> hi man
<PriceChild> How can we help? :)
<GenieHost> I would like to ask sly question
<GenieHost> I got ubuntu 6.10 now
<GenieHost> how to upgrade it to 7.04 ?
<PriceChild> GenieHost, #ubuntu-ops isn't for support
<PriceChild> !upgrade > GenieHost
<GenieHost> ?
<GenieHost> sorry then
<PriceChild> Please see the private message from ubotu.
<GenieHost> bye bye
<PriceChild> It contains a link to the upgrades page
<PriceChild> GenieHost, #ubuntu+1 for support on feisty.
* PriceChild couldn't find any redirects here on the bantracker
<ubotu> In ubotu, GenieHost said: what is the different version of ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !bot > GenieHost
<Vorian> hehe
<PriceChild> !tor > lonelystar (please see the PM from ubotu)
<nalioth> PriceChild: how many times are you gonna do that? he's gotten FOUR of those so far (that i've counted)
<PriceChild> As many times as it takes lol?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he's on AUTO JOIN
<PriceChild> I won't send it to him again then promise.
<nalioth> PriceChild: have you thought that /msg ubotu tell NICK about FACTOID  could be scripted and you could spam EVERY gateway user that joins here that way?
<LjL> not on konversation...
<LjL> not if i wanted to restrict it to this channel anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> hey guys
<effie_jayx> jenda,  are you around buddy?
<effie_jayx> Just a simple question
<effie_jayx> when I say #ubuntu-offtopic ... what comes to mind?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, satori101 said: !ask why is my laptop with 3945ABG wifi chip dropping packets with edgy eft?
<beuno> effie_jayx: jenda doesn't seem to be around   :D
<effie_jayx> beuno,  could you answer for me :D
<beuno> well, offtopic chitter chatter  :p
<nalioth> effie_jayx: is there a problem?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  no... just trying to teach my friend carlitos-ve from my channel the kinda responsibility you take when you open a offtopic channel
<effie_jayx> he wants to open one and recently proposed one in a team meeting... but he hasn't a clue on the things that happen in the ubuntu-offtopic channel...
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> :D
<beuno> aah, heh
<beuno> yeah, offtopic doesn't mean random insulting and spam
<beuno> altough I can see why some people would think that
<pierce> are there any nice aps for dealing with my rc scripts?
<pierce> hmm, strange
<pierce> sorry about that, I was trying to join #ubuntu and didn't notice the redirect :-/
<elkbuntu> pierce, /msg ubotu !tor
<pierce> just gave current package information about tor :-)
<nalioth> !tell pierce about proxy
<elkbuntu> ah right :-/
<pierce> im on a public wireless network, and freenode doesn't support ssl :-/
<elkbuntu> pierce, then take note of the part that mentions the unaffiliated cloak
<pierce> oke, thanks
<nalioth> pierce: if you do this often, consider using gpg-tor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> trolls, hip deep
<nalioth> got the most nasty of 'em
<elkbuntu> i missed the fun again?
<Hobbsee> yep
<elkbuntu> is ubuntu-anon one of them?
<nalioth> he was
<nalioth> where is he?
<nalioth> don't kick him
<nalioth> just tell me
<elkbuntu> was in -offtopic, just nuked him
<elkbuntu> sorry.. i saw you saying too late :(
<elkbuntu> you were 6 seconds too late
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tarzan> hi
<nalioth> hi tarzan
<elkbuntu> hey tarzan, if you're wondering why you're here, type /msg ubotu proxy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tarzan> ?
<Seveas> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<tarzan> ?
<nalioth> tarzan: this is not #ubuntu
<tarzan> oh
<tarzan> so what is this?
<nalioth> tarzan: read what ubotu just said
<tarzan> i did
<Hobbsee> tarzan: then type /topic and read it
<Seveas> @pity Hobbsee
* Ubugtu throws Hobbsee into /dev/null
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu steals Hobbsee's mojo
<Hobbsee> blerg
<Seveas> @reload Lart
<Seveas> @load Lart
<tarzan> so we can not talk about ubuntu in here?
<Hobbsee> tarzan: this is not a support channel.
<_grusomhat> How come I keep ending up in this channel
<Madpilot> _grusomhat, because cgi-irc is banned from #ubuntu
<_grusomhat> Oh grrr
<Hobbsee> _grusomhat: you need an exception from nalioth or another staffer.  changing your nick wont help you.
<tarzan> this sucks
<asdfghjkl> boo!
<asdfghjkl> yup, cgi:irc is still ugl
<asdfghjkl> y
<Madpilot> tarzan, you can still be anonymous and get into #ubuntu... just not with tor. or web-cgi
<tarzan> no thx
<tarzan> there is no other way to be anonymous than with tor
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Seveas> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
* Hobbsee wonders why tarzan wants to be anonymous anyway.
<Seveas> <ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.
<Seveas> <ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.
<nalioth> tarzan: try gpg-tor http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Seveas> <ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.
<Seveas> READ
<tarzan> i read that
<tarzan> what a bullshit
<tarzan> they claim to be unix experts
<tarzan> lol
<tarzan> all they say is that people use unencrypted connections
<tarzan> of course these are idiots that don't know how tor works
<nalioth> tarzan: this is not a social channel. gpg-tor users are welcome in #ubuntu
<tarzan> i already read. thats what i just said
<tarzan> gpg-tor ?
<nalioth> tarzan: i pasted a link to you
<tarzan> will take a look
<mneptok> tarzan: anyone determined enough can peel the onion
<tarzan> mneptop
<tarzan> no
<mneptok> tarzan: yes.
<tarzan> thx for the link
<Seveas> mneptok, don't assume clue :)
<mneptok> tarzan: i'm not going to get into a long debate, but i assure you i know my Unix and how TOR works
<mneptok> ah well
<Madpilot> anyone with a username of 'dude' quite likely has a short supply of clue...
<mneptok> he knows how TOR works, its implications for IRC, and is a Unix expert.
<mneptok> now all he needs is to discover tab auto completion
<mneptok> ;)
<Madpilot> Seveas, could we get ubotu back into #ubuntu-ca? It was present there at one point, but wandered off... thanks.
<nalioth> Madpilot: will any ubot* do?
<Madpilot> nalioth, sure. Got an underemployed botclone?
<nalioth> i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nalioth> Madpilot: will that work?
<Madpilot> nalioth, already working. Thanks.
<DF3> Hi, Is there a way to install gnome on an Ubuntu Serve 6.10 installation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell DF3 about proxy
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Menasim1> I want to install cvs
<PriceChild> !proxy > Menasim1 (This is NOT #ubuntu . Please see the PM from ubotu)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> argh!!!
* PriceChild will fix that in a second.
<PriceChild> Menasim1, This isn't #ubuntu You've been forwarded out of the channel as you are using a web gateway. Is it not possible for you to connect using "regular" irc?
<PriceChild> Menasim1, and doesn't "sudo apt-get install cvs" work?
<PriceChild> Seveas, seems like the factoid wasn't changed above... but wierd response?
<Seveas> PriceChild, it added a factoid
<Seveas> named proy > Menasim (This
<PriceChild> ahh... so don't use "is" inside the (/)'s ?
* PriceChild deleted it
<popey> whats the reason cgi:irc's aren't allowed in #ubuntu?
<popey> to stop the tards?
<Myrtti> yeah
<popey> shame
<popey> its handy for some people
<mc44> you can still get in if you cloak
<Seveas> yeah, for tards
<PriceChild> tunnels ftw
<popey> sure, but your average n00b isn't going to have a hope with a tunnel
<popey> (tunnels indeed ftw)
<PriceChild> popey, Your average n00b shouldn't have to resort to cgi::irc
<popey> PriceChild: at work?
<PriceChild> Well then they should be working ;)
<popey> if they cant get online at home, they might try to use irc at work
<popey> hmm
<popey> i dont think its unreasonable
<popey> maybe an ubuntu official cgiirc?
<popey> which requires your launchpad ID to use..
<popey> and is restricted to use only freenode and only #ubuntu-* channels
<popey> oh and
<PriceChild> n00bs with launchpad accounts?
<popey> #kubuntu etc of course as well ;)
<popey> it would force them to register
<popey> which would make it easier for them to report bugs, support tickets and so on
<popey> I suspect one reason the forums get a metric tonne of traffic is because http is easy for people to access at home/work
<popey> aside from all the other reasons people use forums - familiarity and number of users etc
<popey> existing content and so on
<popey> At every customer I go to, I see people during their idle time using forums
<popey> whether its tv-programmes, cars or Ubuntu they are discussing, people like using http at work
<maxamillion> PriceChild: noobs are everywhere and can not be avoided ... even on LP :(
<popey> yeah, but putting minor barriers in place (as the forums do) such as registration with an email account will help stop the drive-by tards
<PriceChild> We've had to enable admin activation on new accouts too because of trolls :(
<popey> really? since whan?
<popey> er, when
<PriceChild> few days ago, may have turned it off since
<popey> thats a bummer
<popey> extra stumbling blocks for genuine users :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> have you ever seen *one* real user from 83.230?
<nalioth> not I
<LjL> either they join and part in ten seconds' time, or they join two clones and start saying ola to each other
<LjL> that's all i've ever seen them do, and they're amazingly persistent at it
<LjL> pricechild: what *has* happened to the automatix server anyway, just out of curiosity?
<PriceChild> Well first it was the storm at their hosting
<PriceChild> they came back up... and were promptly hacked
<LjL> hah
<PriceChild> From the sounds of it arnieboy didn't keep backups
<PriceChild> Quote:
<LjL> unsurprising *g*
<PriceChild> "The Automatix server has been hacked and everything wiped out. This was the cause of the recent downtime. Resurrecting automatix from here is a huge task and as Team Lead I cannot promise anything from here.. I will see what I can do"
* apokryphos wonders how servers like automatix and beryl appear to get hacked so easily
* nalioth wishes upon a star . . . 
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubotu, gnomereset is <reply>To delete your gnome configuration and start with a fresh one, log into a failsafe session and run 'cd ; mkdir gnomeconf-backup ; mv .gconf* .gnome* gnomeconf-backup'.
<LjL> ew
<apokryphos> that is not gonna  work ;-)
<nalioth> zombies. . .
<apokryphos> still, highlights how bad configuration organisation is in gnome
<apokryphos> what do you do in kde? mv ~/.kde{,_old}
<LjL> well
<LjL> save things like the fact that i'm not sure everyone considers, say, Konversation logs part of their "configuration". but anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> LjL: no-one says .kde is *just* for configuration
<apokryphos> ~/.kde/share/config is
<Seveas> PriceChild, you tease!
<PriceChild> Seveas, ?
<nalioth> PriceChild: your news of automatix
<PriceChild> ah ok.... I got confused because when calling someone a tease to me it means that they're giving you something but holding the juicy bits back.
<nalioth> PriceChild: right, you are holding the juicy bits back
<PriceChild> erm..... someone's release a "fix" for it?
<PriceChild> :)
* nalioth gets the soap
<nalioth> open wide, PriceChild
<nalioth> what a nasty thing to say
* PriceChild bows his head in shame
* mc44 wonders about soap and opening wide, and hopes he hasnt got the wrong end of the stick
<nalioth> mc44: your mother never washed your mouth out with soap?
<mc44> Oh. Mouth. Right.
<mc44> ahem
* PriceChild cowers behind http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats while he watches mc44 get "dealt with"
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: actually don't know anyone who's done that
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: my mom did.
<tonyyarusso> sad
<mc44> I liked the taste of soap
<nalioth> not really
<nalioth> it did create a lasting lesson
<Seveas> "buy better tasting sope"
<Seveas> chocolate flavoured soap
<Seveas> or strawberry
<mc44> Or just shower with chocolate sause
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> <arnieboy> an official update: The Automatix repositories are up again (so automatix is working again) .. We are working on bringing the wiki and forums back up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @lart PriceChild
* Ubugtu drops PriceChild from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<PriceChild> Don't drop the messenger from a great height!
<Seveas> @lart PriceChild
* Ubugtu beats PriceChild senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Seveas> @lart PriceChild
* Ubugtu --purges PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you around by chance?
* PriceChild runs
<gnomefreak> i have one of his bans/mutes in pm. not 20 seconds after i logged back on :(
<gnomefreak> ill be right back but let him know miyako wants to talk to him i cant figure this out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ok much better
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: if your back miyako wants his ban/mute lifted (i have to go do a few personal things)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-10
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kbrooks said: !ntfs-3g is incorrect
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
* PriceChild messages kbrooks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kbrooks said: !ntfs-3g is incorrect because ntfs-3g is not beta anymore. (check the ntfs-3g site)
<PriceChild> !no ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g > kbrooks
<miyako> Seveas: are you around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Would someone like to explain why ChanServ gave me voice in -offtopic?  I don't know if there was a particular reason or not...
<AmericanMohawk> looking for nalioth
<nalioth> AmericanMohawk: yes?
<AmericanMohawk> a user named Western_Digital is looking for an unaffiliated cloak
<nalioth> yep, he is.
<AmericanMohawk> ok
<AmericanMohawk> checking  back into my channel
<miyako> anyone know when Seveas is usually about?
<Madpilot> @now Amsterdam
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Amsterdam: March 10 2007, 03:41:38 - Next meeting: LoCo Team in 1 day
<Madpilot> in three or four hours, possibly longer.
<miyako> =(
<Madpilot> he's usually up & on IRC fairly early, his time, but it is Saturday morning coming up...
<miyako> he gave me a mute and I've been trying to track him down to see if he would lift it- or at least tell me how long it is going to be for- but he dropped out pretty much immediately after muting me
<miyako> and gnomefreak said that since he was the one that put it in place, he was the only one who could lift it
<Madpilot> mute in which channel?
<miyako> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jusama14> hello, I am trying to get a wireless card working on Ubuntu, how will i do this?
<tonyyarusso> !proxy > jusama14
<jusama14> ...?
<SportChick> hi tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> jusama14: (this isn't #ubuntu)
<jusama14> sry
<tonyyarusso> hey SC
<tonyyarusso> jusama14: meanwhile though, /msg ubotu wifi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<_human_blip_> hello - how do I get into #ubuntu?
<nalioth> why are you here, _human_blip_ ?
<nalioth> ah, i see
<nalioth> _human_blip_: join me in #moderation, please
<nalioth> _human_blip_: you can join #ubuntu now, thanks for your patience
<_human_blip_> nalioth - why have I seen this only on #ubuntu and no other channel?
<nalioth> becase in #ubuntu we care about you.
<_human_blip_> so - to repeat my presvious question - what makes you think I was susceptible to this exploit? I have seen no evidence of it at all.
<nalioth> whoever banned you into #ubuntu-read-topic saw the predictable pattern i told you about, _human_blip_
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> seveas, some dude emailed my edubuntu article to a dozen aussie MPs, including senators :-/
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> you're screwed now ;)
<nalioth> oh yes, you are.
* elkbuntu sniffles
<nalioth> They Know Your Name.
<Seveas> !tor | yondie
<ubotu> yondie: The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<elkbuntu> it appears to be mostly greens and democrats
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, jrib said: !7-zip is <alias> 7z
<Seveas> !-7z
<ubotu> 7z is <alias> tar - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 15:55:22
<Seveas> !7-zip is <alias> tar
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Seveas> http://www.angryfacts.com/facts.cgi?f=223
<Seveas> !!!!
<yondie> how can forward my tor traffic to a certain proxy
<nalioth> yondie: join #tor and ask please
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<mc44> #gentoo. Thats just cruel
<ikonia> guys, quick note note to thank you for the additional "goodbotuse" factiod, its made a big difference to my ability to follow the ubuntu channel now that more people are using it
<elkbuntu> Seveas, aww why did you unban him :
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> @schedule sydney
<Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 11 Mar 21:00: LoCo Team | 13 Mar 05:00: Derivative Team | 14 Mar 03:00: Forum Council | 14 Mar 07:00: Technical Board | 15 Mar 07:00: Edubuntu | 16 Mar 08:00: Ubuntu Development Team
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> ubotu?
<Seveas> !test
<Seveas> the losers at eweka fucked up their routing
<tsmithe> eweka?
<Seveas> colo host
<tsmithe> ahh
<Seveas> nalioth, can you prod ubot3? No idea how long this will take
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nvm, should be back soon
<eagles0513875> y was i baneed from ubuntu channel
<eagles0513875> i dont even use ubuntu anymore ive switched ovr to kubuntu
<PriceChild> Hmm 2 weeks ago you were spamming the channel with "ubuntu rules"
<ubotu> In ubotu, sharperguy said: ubotu what is happening to me?
<eagles0513875> ya i though that was just a 24hr ban
<eagles0513875> cuz the day after went back in but didnt spam
<Seveas> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=eagles0513875&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
* PriceChild leaves this to sevea s.....
<eagles0513875> ?
<ubotu> In ubotu, sharperguy said: moo is "Well done, you know he noise a cow makes"
<yipe> WHAT?
<yipe> it's on wikipedia! I'm talking about monkeys!
<Seveas> yipe, if you don't see that rape is offtopic, you're not welcome
<Seveas> this is not the first time you crossed the line
<yipe> I'd hardly say that describing a scientific experiment is the same as "talking about rape"
<Seveas> if I have my way, this ban is now permanent but you'll have to wait for an IRC council decision
<Seveas> for the time being: you're banned
<yipe> you must be joking, this is insane
<Seveas> I'm dead serious
<yipe> look at the wikipedia article
<eagles0513875> can anybody help me with my problem or this isnt the channel
<Seveas> eagles0513875, try #kubuntu
<Seveas> this channel is not for support
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<Seveas> nalioth, LongPointyStick ping
* SportChick hugs Seveas 
<Seveas> @lart SportChick
* Ubugtu installs WindowsME on SportChick's computer
<PriceChild> No-one hugs Seveas and gets away with it!
<Seveas> :)
<yipe> this is crazy, what rule did I break?
<Seveas> only my fiancee
* SportChick tacklehugs Seveas then :p
<SportChick> Seveas: I'm married - ALL my hugs are platonic (except to mozul)
<nixternal> wow, what did I walk in on?
* Seveas hugs nixternal 
<SportChick> nixternal: ;)
<SportChick> Seveas: bleh
* SportChick hugs nixternal 
* nixternal faints
* Ubugtu gives nixternal mouth-to-mouth
* SportChick giggles and then stops spamming the channel
* nixternal just woke up and is drinking coffee, so no brushing of the teeth yet
* nixternal watches as SportChick passes out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PuMpErNiCkLe]  by ChanServ
<yipe> I'm serious, I wasn't discussing anything but what I found on wikipedia, THEY thought that that content was perfectly acceptable and encyclopedic, so what problem do you have with it?
<Seveas> yipe, and why would everything from wikipedia be suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wikipedia is user-generated.
<Seveas> yipe, wikipedia probably has a goatse article as well, and we don't want that in #ubuntu-offtopic either
<PuMpErNiCkLe> For all it matters to the Wiki, you could've created that content before discussing it here. o.O
<nixternal> Seveas: they do :)
* nixternal doesn't know that personally, just heard of it ;p
<Seveas> nixternal, hehe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^___^
<Seveas> nixternal, you know what goatse is so you're busted anyway :)
<yipe> there was nothing exceptional about what I was saying, it's the experiment that started the animal rights movement
<Seveas> yipe, th subject of rape is far beyond the limits of what is tolerated in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> and you damn well know that since this is not your first offense
<yipe> it wasn't "the subject of rape", I wasn't talking about rape
<Seveas> ....
<yipe> I was talking about monkey's kept in isolation, then forced to raise children
<Seveas> so you're resorting to lying now
<nixternal> Seveas: so do you!
<Seveas> nixternal, tell me more
<yipe> no, I'm clarifying, because clearly you only see one word out all that I was saying
<nixternal> haha, no need to tell you more, your mind is corrupt enough :p
<Seveas> nixternal, hh
<yipe> I was talking about a scientific experiment carried out on rhesus monkeys, just because you don't like one word of the description of what was done to them, doesn't make the entire subject wrong
<yipe> the experiment itself wasn't even "about rape" it was about isolation and parenting, it just happened to have been carried out before the invention of artificial insemination
<yipe> that you banned shows not only your complete ignorance of what I was actually saying, but also reveals how you let your personal issues get the better of you
<Seveas> from lying to personal insults
<Seveas> it only gets better :)
<yipe> I did not lie
<Seveas> of course not dear, and you did not insult me either
<Seveas> forgive me for not taking you seriously anymore
<yipe> I said that the focus of what I was saying was not on rape, that was true
<yipe> I DID insult you, but that's because you're the lowest, most messed up accident of life I've ever seen
<Seveas> goodbye yipe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@12-218-163-227.client.mchsi.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> that ban now is permanent
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas++
<Seveas> yipe is on the autoremove list for -offtopic now
<Seveas> with no intention to take him off that list in the next years
<Seveas> <yipe> maybe if your personal issues didn't so frequently cloud your judgment, you wouldn't have so many people around that hate you
<Seveas> <yipe> and there are plenty, you're the least liked figure in the #ubuntu- chans, everyone hates you, you're worthless and they want you to leave
<Seveas> well well
<mc44> well we do all hate you, he has a point :p
<apokryphos> argh
<Seveas> true that
<Seveas> mc44, I love you too :)
* mc44 huggles Seveas 
<Seveas> @lart mc44
* Ubugtu splats mc44 with a large hammer
<PriceChild> yipe- there's no hope anyways, I'm right about this, and if I end up perma-banned that'sjust further proof what a messed up group of ops you belong to
<Seveas> <yipe> nazis raped your grandma
<Seveas> he really never wants to come back
<Seveas> or was yipe a she?
<apokryphos> he's infringing on Freenode policies now
<apokryphos> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<mc44> Seveas: he
<SportChick> hi
<SportChick> what's up?
<Seveas> SportChick, not much yet
<Seveas> but yipe is getting steaming red from anger
<apokryphos> SportChick: yipe has taken his ban badly, and appears to be very abusive now. See comments above.
<jenda> O_O
<tsmithe> :S
<SportChick> hrm
<Seveas> jenda, pay attention to your invites kthxbye :)
<SportChick> Seveas: heh
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Seveas> kbrooks decided to annoy in -offtopic again
<Mez> Seveas, surely you can take care of it yourself?
<Seveas> sure
<Mez> plus I'm not an op in here
<Seveas> but just a warning that we may have an incoming in here soon :)
<Seveas> Mez, fixed
<PriceChild> lol :)
<PriceChild> "plus I'm not an op in here"
<Mez>  You have been added to the access list for #ubuntu-ops with level [10] 
<SportChick> basically, yipe is complaining in #off-topic to kbrooks
<SportChick> just fyi
<Seveas> SportChick, I already gave kbrooks a firm warning
<Seveas> kbrooks is also notorious for misbehaving sometimes, but not nearly as bas as yipe
<Seveas> <Seveas> kbrooks, yipe is now permanently banned. If you dont want to follow him down that lane, I suggest you behave better than him
<SportChick> yes, i saw
<jenda> kbrooks!
<jenda> yipe!
<jenda> omg
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ...
<Seveas> jenda, hi ;)
<jenda> hello :)
<jenda> sorry, was unresponsive earlier
<jenda> had a rare visitor :)
<jenda> Mother.
<Seveas> how dare you, you are staff :p
<jenda> hehe
<SportChick> hehe
<jenda> I'm officially on vacation, remember?
<jenda> I said I'd be back on March 18
<jenda> :)
* jenda has to get up at 4:30 AM tomorrow, and is off to Germany for the day.
<Seveas> 4:30?!
<Seveas> that's insane :)
<jenda> there ain't much one won't do for a bit of money ;)
* jenda will be interpretting
<jenda> err, translating, I mean.
* PriceChild is getting fed up with c0nka in #ubuntu ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, BacwardsDown said: !win32codecs is For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> In ubotu, Maul555 said: ubotu, that is the most intelligent thing i have ever heard, you make me sooo horny!
* PriceChild raises an eyebrow
<Seveas> :D
* PriceChild steps away veeery slowly
<PuMpErNiCkLe> o.O
<tsmithe> haha
* ^^CatTuX^^ MEOWNs..... ;) THANKS
<jenda> ROFL
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, dumbalien said: !help: is it worth installing ubuntu so i can try beryl, if my comp is a P3-2Ghz 256mb ram and 32mb Nvidia geforce ???
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild pushes the party into the cupboard
* tsmithe raves
* PriceChild sweeps tsmithe under the rug & stomps
<tsmithe> ow
<tsmithe> i'm not angry any more, btw :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild groans at kbrooks finding -forums...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-03-11
<Hobbsee> yay, yipe's permanently banned
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> Hobbsee!!
<PriceChild> Haha
<Hobbsee> SportChick!!!
<LongPointyStick> Seveas: pong
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, I needed your opinion on the permban
<Seveas> but yipes misbehaviour later on made that no longer neccessary
<Hobbsee> Seveas: right.
<Hobbsee> hahahha @ the automatix stuff, PriceChild
<PriceChild> I can still taste the soap :(
<etank> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<Seveas> ih
<SportChick> hi
* Seveas feeds PriceChild more soap
<Seveas> mneptok-flavoured soap
<PriceChild> ewwwwwwwww
<Hobbsee> yuck!
<SportChick> bleh
* SportChick feeds Seveas a yipe smoothie
<Hobbsee> mmm...tasty
* Seveas feeds SportChick some rat poison
<SportChick> :(
* SportChick dies
* SportChick can't help Seveas anymore cuz she's dead
<PriceChild> haha
<Seveas> we still have jen.da and nal.ioth :)
<PriceChild> bea.rperson ?
<Seveas> alin.deman
<PriceChild> /stats p
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> did you know /stats p now also features ompaul?
<PriceChild> Nope
<Seveas> well it does
<Seveas> ompaul has been lured to the dark side
<Seveas> I blame SportChick
* SportChick goes away to be buried in shame
* PuMpErNiCkLe rezes SportChick as a vampire
<Seveas> rezes?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/rezes/resurrects/
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> that makes more sense
<SportChick> :(
<Hobbsee> heya Vorian
<Vorian> hey Hobbsee :)
<SportChick> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu splats SportChick with a large hammer
<SportChick> blah :(
<PriceChild> haha
<Seveas> gna
<PriceChild> awww poor SportChick :)
<Vorian> lol
<PriceChild> awww
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v SportChick]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> SportChick has auto-join-on-invite?
<Seveas> that
<Seveas> 's nice and abusable
<SportChick> blah
<SportChick> how'd THAT get turned on :(
<Seveas> wb SportChick ;)
* SportChick goes to turn it off
<SportChick> interesting
<SportChick> seems to only work if I'm invited to a channel on my autojoin list
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<peepsalot> can someone let me join #ubuntu or is it broken for everyone?
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: I think you were an !exploit victim - have you fixed your router?
<jenda> seems to be working fine for 1002 people ;)
* tonyyarusso (assumes that's why I have you on hilight)
<peepsalot> I changed the server port like the page said, and it still won't let me in
<peepsalot> some guy even tried to use the exploit on me as a test and it was unsuccessful
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: Which guy?  I can re-test you in ##tonyyarusso also.
<peepsalot> jdong in #ubuntuforums
<tonyyarusso> ah, kk.  Well, we'll make it pretty quick then.
<peepsalot> ok
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: all set
<peepsalot> thanks.  any idea why i was locked out?
<tonyyarusso> peepsalot: So that you couldn't be exploited again - so we (I) kept you out until it was confirmed you were no longer vulnerable.
<peepsalot> what does the exploit do, just kick people?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Disconnects, yeah.  Causing massive quit spam in the channel.
<Hobbsee> argh.  i've forgottne how to test people
<Madpilot> just launch a D C C attack on them
<Madpilot> then do it again via CTCP
<Madpilot> do NOT do it in this channel, nalioth has fanged bots
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: yes, i knew the last part :P
* Hobbsee has forgotten the syntax though
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, pm?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: sure
<Hobbsee> ah yes, found it.  thanks tonyyarusso
<nalioth> Madpilot: Hobbsee was the first to make the acquaintance of the 'fanged ones'  :P
<Madpilot> heh
<Hobbsee> nalioth: heh.  yes.  and i was on the roof at the time, too
<Madpilot> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Madpilot> a specific !oem factoid might be a good idea - I've noticed loads of people mistakenly installing via the oem mode for some reason
<tonyyarusso> How do you mistakenly install in OEM mode?  You have to download a different CD, and then pass an option...
<Madpilot> no idea, but I see it often enough in #ubuntu
* SportChick eyes tonyyarusso 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@190.48.132.191]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> !ping
<ubot3> pong
<ubotu> pong
<ubot3> In ##ubot3, apokryphos said: !test is <reply> Testing a relaying factoid
<apokryphos> hm
* Hobbsee replies failed
<Seveas> !bot
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nalioth> Seveas: give us a minute
<apokryphos> yeah, working on it
<Hobbsee> !boot
<ubot3> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Seveas> !hobbsee
<ubot3> Factoid hobbsee not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hobbsee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Hobbsee boots Seveas instead.
<nalioth> we're trying to deafen ubot3 in here, but allow it to repeat factoid entires
<apokryphos> ubot3: config channel #ubuntu-ops supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<ubot3> apokryphos: ~
<ubot3> apokryphos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apokryphos> making it channel specific is not that I easy, I take it 8)
<Seveas> apokryphos, small edit in config.py
<apokryphos> Seveas: yeah, I did that
<Seveas> make registerglobalvalue registerChannelValue
<nalioth> we did, Seveas
<apokryphos> that's why it can be set to ~, but ubot3 doesn't take it in
<apokryphos> : config channel #ubuntu-ops supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<apokryphos> eck
<apokryphos> ubot3: config channel #ubuntu-ops supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<ubot3> apokryphos: ~
<ubot3> apokryphos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apokryphos> ubot3: config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<ubot3> apokryphos: !
<ubot3> apokryphos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> !foo
<ubot3> foo is bar
<ubotu> foo is bar
<Seveas> ~foo
<Seveas> intriguing
<Seveas> must be a bug
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> ^part
<ubot3> apokryphos: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<nalioth> ^part
<apokryphos> might as well make him part for now until it's fixed
<nalioth> ^part
<Seveas> in the addressed function, you need to change something
* apokryphos looks
<Seveas> where it calls self.registryValue('prefixchar'), make it self.registryValue('prefixchar',channel=recipients)
<apokryphos> ahh
<Seveas> it's in there twice
<Seveas> three times even
<apokryphos> nalioth: try that
<apokryphos> (in plugin.py)
<nalioth> ah, in plugin.py
<Seveas> if you have the latest code, it's on line 152, 154 and 171
<apokryphos> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<apokryphos> woo
<nalioth> ^ping
<ubot3> pong
<nalioth> thanks seveas
<Seveas> de nada
<apokryphos> nalioth: ~ is for factoids, and ^ for bot controls
<nalioth> apokryphos: it should never be used in here.
<nalioth> the only reason ubot3 is here is to share factoid entries
<apokryphos> nalioth: there's no harm in leaving it really
<nalioth> attempted factoid entries
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> !piracy
<ubotu> discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video.
<nalioth> howdy elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video.
<elkbuntu> hi nalioth
<elkbuntu> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<elkbuntu> there.. i think that should do it
<mc44> Add a Yarrrr at the end
<elkbuntu> nah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@mbl-65-129-173.dsl.net.pk!#ubuntu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: no flash is recursive and need attention
<ubotu> In ubotu, intelikey said: no flash is a recursive loop and need attention
<Seveas> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<Seveas> !-flash
<ubotu> flash is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 21:43:29
<ubotu> flash-also has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-01-26 01:05:17
<PriceChild> <yipe_> if it's not against the rules how can you silence me? What right do you have? There is no rule that says I'm not allowed to tell people why I'm banned, especially from a chan wherein I'm such a well-known personality
* PriceChild smirks at the last bit
<Vorian> :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, yipe seems to have a serious "doesn't the world revolve around me?" issue...
<ompaul> Seveas, you mean the world does not?
<GazzaK> no, the world revolves around me...
<jenda> GazzaK: I don't
<mc44> GazzaK: is that due to your high gravitational field?
<GazzaK> mc44, you calling me fat?
<GazzaK> hey jenda
<jenda> oi
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> that or you suck :->
<Myrtti> a black hole
<GazzaK> hehe
<PriceChild> @now
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 11 2007, 20:11:05 - Next meeting: Derivative Team in 21 hours 48 minutes
<PriceChild> Wasn't there meant to be a shift today?
<Vorian> @newyork
<Vorian> @schedule newyork
<mc44> PriceChild: you mean clocks changing? in the US yes, UTC doesnt change
<Seveas> Vorian, new york has a space in its name ;)
<Seveas> @schedule new york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 12 Mar 14:00: Derivative Team | 13 Mar 12:00: Forum Council | 13 Mar 16:00: Technical Board | 14 Mar 16:00: Edubuntu | 15 Mar 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Mar 06:00: MOTU Council
<PriceChild> I'm in the UK, am I not going to be changing then?
<Vorian> ty Seveas :)
<mc44> PriceChild: nope
<PriceChild> mc44, That explains it! :)
<mc44> PriceChild: also, UTC still doesnt change :P
<PriceChild> gmt then 8-)
<mc44> gmt doesnt change either
<mc44> we just switch to bst
* PriceChild groans
<darfe2> help! my timezone data is all wrong, it's not adjusted for the new daylight savings thingy - what's the deal?
<NEaBPlayerGarth> Why can't I access the #ubuntu chanel?
<PriceChild> !proxy > NEaBPlayerGarth (see the pm from ubotu)
<NEaBPlayerGarth> So wait, I'm using an anonomous server or something?
<Myrtti> basically yes
<PriceChild> NEaBPlayerGarth, You are using ircatwork.com.... a web gateway into irc.
<NEaBPlayerGarth> I am?
<PriceChild> NEaBPlayerGarth, These are abused more than they're actually "used"... so we don't allow it into #ubuntu
<NEaBPlayerGarth> I'm using Chatzilla...
<PriceChild> NEaBPlayerGarth, If you can, you should connect using "regular" irc or get a cloak.
<PriceChild> NEaBPlayerGarth, No you're not :)
<NEaBPlayerGarth> That's what the window says...
<PriceChild> * NEaBPlayerGarth (i=477b3dd4@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-3d387023afe7f4cf) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<NEaBPlayerGarth> Oh well, let me try again...
<NEaBPlayerGarth2> Just wnted to thank you, I see what happened now
<NEaBPlayerGarth2> *wanted
<PriceChild> Ok......
<tsmithe> :S
<Vorian> tsmithe, you are funny
<tsmithe> whys?
<Vorian> "you didn't even spell her name right"
<GazzaK> don't laugh at the poor child
<PriceChild> yeah Vorian, he's only 12
<Vorian> haha
<jenda> don't make fun of the kid!
<jenda> He's too young for you to keep picking on his age...
* jenda runs
<Vorian> I'm quoting tsmithe
<tsmithe> PriceChild, 15
<tsmithe> Vorian, where from?
<jenda> tsmithe: that means you must've had a birthday recently... HB!
<Vorian> it was a funny response to a certain post on the planet
<jenda> tsmithe: I'm sure I remember 14 ;)
<mc44> tsmithe: yeah, you werent 15 last time :)
<tsmithe> jenda, my birthday was last month
<tsmithe> :'(
<GazzaK> 15 really, wow, you sure act young for your age (heheeee)
<tsmithe> you remember?
<mc44> GazzaK: as do you
<jenda> tsmithe: oh... like mine...
<tsmithe> i remembered yours :)
<jenda> tsmithe: I probably knew that, didn't I ;)
<GazzaK> mc44, and
* GazzaK is ultra mature :-)
<jenda> tsmithe: Feb 12?
<tsmithe> no
<GazzaK> mine was feb 2nd
<jenda> GazzaK: yeap - you're like a 120 year old guy
* Vorian thinks jenda is checking logs now
<GazzaK> are you dreaming of me again jenda ?
<jenda> Vorian: no, atually, I'm trying to remember :)
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> tsmithe: when, then?
<tsmithe> 4 days earlier
<jenda> ok
<tsmithe> yours is 14th, right?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> jenda, ?
<GazzaK> hey xyr
<tsmithe> hiya xyr
* tsmithe is going to be mean now
<xyr> Ho.
* GazzaK votes xyr as the nicest sounding staffer I've ever spoken to :-)
<SportChick> hehe
<xyr> GazzaK, you keep going on about our phone call :O
* SportChick cries ;)
<GazzaK> sorry
<mc44> eew you actually *talked* to GazzaK
<tsmithe> xyr, it's ok - /me isn't any more it turns out
<xyr> tsmithe, hmm?
<mc44> I just assumed he was a turing test
<xyr> GazzaK, np. I try to be friendly :)
<tsmithe> well, i was gonna ask about why +u was unset, but it's ok now - just noticed i was in 22 channels :)
<jenda> tsmithe: yup
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> jenda, so i remember yours but not you mine. shocking
* mc44 gives tsmithe a pony for his birthday
<jenda> tsmithe: I barely remember my own...
<tsmithe> hehe me neither
<tsmithe> i never celebrate. just do the usual stuff with mates. a bday is just another day to me
<GazzaK> jenda, have you had time to set up a gallery for your recent holiday?
<jenda> GazzaK: I don't even have my pix developed ;)
* jenda hides
<GazzaK> film camera?  wow, how quaint
<mc44> jenda: just plug the film into the usb port
<GazzaK> I thought I was the last guy alive who uses film
<tsmithe> i used to. but they were just disposable as i didn't have a camera
<tsmithe> then my digital one got broken :'(
<jenda> GazzaK: no, it's not a thing we have in common.
<tsmithe> pah he never told me where he sourced those quotes from
<Seveas> @t
<Ubugtu> All the world's gold was once actually lead that Mr. T thought needed an attitude adjustment.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @vin
<Ubugtu> Once upon a time, Vin Diesel solved murders in Hawaii. He drove a red Ferrari and enlisted the help of his black friend that flew a helicopter....no....wait...that was Abe Vigoda.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> in other news, apparantly hobbsee and mirjam are the only girls on planet.u.c
<mc44> awww
* mc44 hugs elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> there is amy jiang and myself as well...
<mc44> you wanted to be included in that fun misogynistic blog post :)
<elkbuntu> and when i joined planet, i was the only female
<elkbuntu> (and others tell me the first female)
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<SportChick> hi Seveas
<Seveas> SportChick, mr_pouit wants an ubuntu/member cloak
<Seveas> please take care of it :)
<SportChick> Seveas: he needs an alternate nick first :)
<Seveas> SportChick, <mr_pouit> I've also registered mrpouit, I'll link it
<SportChick> great
<Seveas> so how about that cloak? :)
<SportChick> NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Cloak for [mr_pouit]  has been toggled [ON]  and changed to [ubuntu/member/mrpouit] 
<Seveas> gracias
<SportChick> denada
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@d235-140-131.home1.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@12.206.21.84]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Hmm.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-03
<band4life> I have returned after my 9 or 10 day expulsion.  May I please be allowed to join #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> band4life: Who asked you to come back after 9 or 10 days?
<band4life> I believe it was Nalioth.  not 100 percent though
<nalioth> Seeker`: i did.
<nalioth> band4life: you'll need to speak to LjL 
<band4life> is ljl here?
<Seeker`> I believe that LjL has gone to bed
<band4life> does ljl frequent here in the sunshine hours?
<band4life> tomorrow perhaps?
<Seeker`> band4life: depends on what you count as the sunshine hours
<nalioth> band4life: i'm sorry to disillusion you, but the world doesn't revolve around you
<band4life> nalioth to i seem to be under some sort of spell?
<band4life> do you take me for some ignorant fool?
<band4life> nalioth farewell my fair weather friend
<Seeker`> I get the feeling that he wont be unbanned any time soon
<band4life> LjL?
<band4life> am I booted from all of the rooms?  or just #ubuntu?
<band4life> cuz i kinda get the feeling that im gettin shrugged
<elkbuntu> nalioth, that's an interesting ident that band4life chap has
<Seeker`> its an interesting spelling of banned too
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i think that's him trying to be clever
<elkbuntu> as is his ident
<Seeker`> "look at me, i'm so clever I cant spell banned"?
<Seeker`> he probably chnaged it to try and get round the ban, and left it like that when it didn't work
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, no probably about it
<Seeker`> I get the impression that he probably wont be unbanned for a while
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix called the ops in #ubuntu (Antkin | In the last two hours all he has done is greet people who enter the room. Then, he tells them to google it or go post on the forums. At least two people have left immediately after being told this before someone else could step in.)
<ubotu> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> IRC really makes you question whether humans are really that clever
<ubotu> Lynoure called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, are you monitoring antkin?
<Amaranth> crap, i got sidetracked by an email
<elkbuntu> just removed him for pastin
<Amaranth> Yeah, if I would have seen I would have just booted him when he started saying hi to everyone that joined again
<elkbuntu> i'm quite sporadically laggy atm
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, he's back
<Amaranth> alright, i'll see if he does anything for a couple minutes here
<Amaranth> And that's the end of that
<elkbuntu> total troll, imho
<Amaranth> yep
<Amaranth> either that or clueless guy
<Amaranth> either way we don't want them
<Tm_T> spammer on the loose: daba [n=daba@83-131-31-115.adsl.net.t-com.hr]
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, dalnet?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: dalnet? dunno about dalnet but this guy hit #kubuntu and #kde-devel with spamflood already, dunno others
<elkbuntu> ah ok. there's been a serial PM spammer on the loose on an off for the past few months spamming various linux channels on dalnet
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> 1231.51 < daba> http://tipovidaba.bloger.hr/
<jussi01> GazzaK: wheres Gary?
<jussi01> Oakbox: How can we help you?
<Tm_T> jussi01: ^^
<jussi01> Tm_T: gahh, forward that guy here if you want, complete pita, has no Idea how to act on irc. :(
<Oakbox> ah sorry im actuly after someone who can help my with QT4 colours as my have been mucked up :(
<Myrtti> /me hugs elkbuntu
<Tm_T> Oakbox: sorry, this channel is not for support, #kubuntu-kde4 might be a good start, or #kde :))
<Oakbox> Tm_T: ta :)
<Tm_T> Oakbox: and good luck son :)
<Gary> jussi01: hehe
<jussi01> PriceChild: ping, when you have a moment. 
<PriceChild> pong
<jussi01> PriceChild: may I pm for a moment?
<PriceChild> sure
<Myrtti> I miss my phone :-<
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti 
<Tm_T>  n=MeriChah@116.71.177.192 (freenode)
<Tm_T> 1348.48 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with MeriChahat_
<Tm_T> 1348.48 <MeriChahat_> ##Linux (with ##) on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server irc.dal.net (or /connect
<Tm_T>                       irc.dal.net) and join ##Linux. More flexible, more firendly Be there for some time..
<Tm_T> bahhhh
<Tm_T> sorry for flooding
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you hit the jackpot
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I always do
<Antkin> Hello
<Antkin> I have been banned from Ubuntu Support IRC this morning can you help me?
<jussi01> Antkin: you will need to wait for the operator who banned you
<Antkin> OK how long will that take?
<jussi01> Antkin: Im not sure. do you know who banned you?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Antkin> No, I think I flooded the channel by accident and got banned by the BOT
<Antkin> jussi01 are you still here?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: jussi01: he is "green", and bit jumpy pushy ;)
<Hobbsee> right...
<Tm_T> greeting everyone and then pointing them to forums, for example
<jussi01> hrmmm
 * jussi01 cries
<Tm_T> funny son
<jpatrick> LjL: does your client not allow you remove bans all at once?
<LjL> jpatrick: only if i type them in manually
<LjL> not by multiple selection
<jpatrick> LjL: I usually do: /mode -b foo@bar -b whatever..
 * Mez slaps LjL 
<LjL> jpatrick: which would be /mode -bbbb a b c d, strictly speaking, although your version works.
<LjL> but i'm lazy and prefer to go to the bans list, filter by "ljl", and click.
<no0tic> LjL, /unban ## ## ## (where ##s stand for ban number)
<Mez> LjL, your ctcp version is annoying, what client do you use?
<LjL> no0tic: sorted by date, hopefully?
<no0tic> LjL, good morning though
<LjL> Mez: my VERSION reply is that way because i've too often been crippled by CTCP attacks... i'm on konversation
<LjL> no0tic: thanks, but strangely i woke up hours ago today
<Mez> LjL, no I know, which is why I just dont respond to one ;)
<no0tic> LjL, uhm, sorted by "I don't know what"
<LjL> Mez: unfortunately konversation is too stubborn to allow that
<LjL> no0tic: sounds useful
<Mez> LjL, I wouldnt know - for some reason, even as a KDE afficianado, I cannot stand it's messaging programs
<LjL> Mez: still, an empty reply is less likely to result in an excess flood. i should solve this in a better way anyhow
<LjL> which is why i should write a decent proxy
<LjL> which is why i should use python as i mentioned in -ot
<LjL> well no, the reason i should use python is because i want to interface it to my mobile, and there's only python on it
<Seeker`> LjL: Did you seew hat Band4life was looking for you?
<Mez> LjL, what about ctrl_proxy ? It's actually a rather good one
<LjL> Seeker`: i saw i got a PM from him
<no0tic> LjL, checked out, they are sorted by date & type
<Seeker`> LjL: ah, cool
<LjL> Mez: i think i've tried it but been put off by something. don't remember what exactly, since i've tried a few... i think i had "bip" in the queue to (re)try next. what i'm looking for is *good* logging (timestamps with seconds, for a start, and no "X has quit" being broadcast in *all* channels), auto-/away when i detach and /away off when i reattach, auto "i'm away" message when someone PMs me, and no surprises. but i also would like to write my own 
<LjL> because of things like, well, handling CTCP floods, and interfacing with mobile
<LjL> no0tic: type?
<no0tic> LjL, yes, bans first, quiets last, each group sorted by date (newer first)
<LjL> no0tic: strange that it knows about quiets
<Mez> LjL, If you're interested in writing your own, I might join you, dependant on what language you wanna write it in - all the proxies I've tried have had some sort of failing, though ctrlproxy is working well for me atm
<LjL> no0tic: still can you ask it to only show your own bans? :)
<no0tic> LjL, yes, I think so 
<LjL> Mez, i'd be very tempted to write it in PHP, since that's what i'm currently most used to, bots etc. but to work on the mobile, i need python, so i "should" write everything in python for a start, i guess
<Mez> LjL, yeah, exactly goes for me, cept I dont know python
<LjL> me neither
<LjL> see -ot
<LjL> PHP does make you write ugly code, but then it also has so many shortcuts appealing to someone who was used to C but now wants to write string handling code...
<Antkin> hello
<Seeker`> hi
<Antkin> Seeker Can you help me to lift a ban?
<LjL> what ban?
<Seeker`> Antkin: You need to talk to the person that set the ban
<Seeker`> LjL: Around 10am GMT in #ubuntu i believe
<Antkin> this morning on Ubuntu support I don't know who banned me it all happened so fast
<no0tic> Seeker`, perfect timing :)
<Antkin> I was accussed of flooding I think the BOT banned me but not sure
<Seeker`> The ban was set by Tm_t
<Antkin> Tm_t? I have chatting to him/her today
<jpatrick> Antkin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5235/
<Antkin> 10:49:02#ubuntu: < ArthurArchnix> !ops | Antkin | In the last two hours all he has done is greet people who enter the room.
<Antkin>                                   Then, he tells them to google it or go post on the forums. At least two people have left
<Antkin>                                   immediately after being told this before someone else could step in
<Antkin> So what is my next step?
<jpatrick> Antkin: wait for tmt
<Antkin> How long? Why did Tm_t not mention we could sort this out?
<credible> because he's not the one that banned you
<credible> 05:16 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@77-100-133-163.cable.ubr06.brad.blueyonder.co.uk] by Amaranth
<Seeker`> Sorry, made a mistake
<Antkin> So who did ban me?
<Seeker`> Tm_t removed, the elk.buntu removed, then amaranth banned  / removed
<Jucato> oops.. forgot I wasn't here :)
<Antkin> Is amaranth here?
<Amaranth> Amaranth is currently working
<Antkin> Did amaranth ban me?
<Seeker`> Antkin: yes
<Antkin> So i'm waiting for amaranth now?
<Amaranth> No, someone else handle it
<Antkin> Who will take up the case?
<LjL> Antkin, how come you were pointed to your behavior several times but you kept on
<Antkin> I am not aware that I kept on, I did not mean to offend anyone
<Seeker`> Antkin: I believe you were asked several times to stop saying "hi" to everyone that joined, as it makes too much traffic
<Antkin> I was asked to stop greeting people so I stopped that what is the issue?
<LjL> Antkin, let me clear up a couple of things
<Antkin> Please do
<LjL> Antkin: #ubuntu is not a place where you should offer help to anyone who comes in, without them even asking. if we all did that, the channel would be flooded. you also don't need to greet people who come in - they'll quickly realize that they're simply expected to ask their question. also, while we've certainly nothing against the ubuntu forums (or for that matter google), just telling everyone to post to the forums is no use. if you don't know the answer 
<LjL> to a question, don't answer. there are other people who can possibly answer the question. there is no harm in pointing someone to the forums *after* you have discussed with them and there doesn't seem to be anyone available who knows their answer, but just use common sense: again, blanket redirects are no good. also, if you're not too familiar with IRC commands, please follow your own advice and google ;) no need to paste channel topics into a channel, 
<LjL> for instance.
<LjL> i also advise that you check each of these factoids out
<LjL> !etiquette > Antkin    (Antkin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Antkin> OK so thats a few points to take on board anything else?
<LjL> Antkin, not anything specific, but generally speaking, keep in mind #ubuntu is a very high-traffic channel, and anything that decreases the signal to noise ratio is mostly not welcome.
<Antkin> Are we more concerned about what decreases the signal to noise ratio is mostly not welcome. Or are we concerned about helping visitors out withe their problems. Do not try and confuse the issue with technical garbage
<LjL> Antkin, greeting everyone and telling them to use the forums and stuff (each suggestion on a separate line, why not!) doesn't help anyone.
<LjL> Antkin: support options are in the channel topic. most people will look at the channel topic when they join. you don't need to repeat the information to each of them unless they ask.
<Antkin> I disagree most people ignore the channel topic, they just want help surely the is the primary objective of the channel 
<Myrtti> erm, okay
<Pici> *Most* people who have come to #ubuntu are aware that there are other support options out there, but they prefer the 'live' support that IRC gives them, rather than posting on a forum and waiting.
<LjL> Antkin:
<Antkin> Yes I'm still here
<LjL> [10:31] <Antkin> Ububegin Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums? [10:31] <lastman> Is there any chance to change the charset from utf-8 to iso-8859-15 ? [10:31] <Antkin> lastman Have you posted your question on Ubuntu forums? [10:32] <hwilde> dude enough with the forums [10:32] <lastman> not yet [10:32] <lastman> Antkin: but this is a simple question [10:33] <Antkin> lastman Please post there first then come back to IRC
<LjL> this is just a snipped of your continued behavior, and the reactions to it
<LjL> if you don't see why that's not a smart way to give help, then you probably want to help in some other place
<Seeker`> Antkin: As you stated, help is the primary objective of the channel, not redirecting them to other places when there are >1000 people in the channel that may be able to answer them
<Antkin> i have been on that channel for hours for the last three days, yes I know it has 1200-1400 visitors. Yet very few take part in the channel when I'm on at least a newbie gets a greating and an offer for help. I'm so fast at posting messages sometime people think I am a bot 
<Myrtti> -_________-
<Mez> Antkin, it's not an offer for help though, it's a "go away and ask somewhere else"
<Seeker`> But with potentially hundreds of people joining an hour, sending each of them "hi" and "look at the forums" results in hundreds of lines of unneccesary traffic, neither of which actually help the person
<Seeker`> Antkin: Why do you redirect them to the forums?
<Antkin> People don't have to leave the channel to post on the forums the just open a browser all the time the channel is available to them do you understand the issue you are not losing customers
<Antkin> I ask them if they have posted on the forum some have some have not
<Myrtti> I *hate* the forums
<Seeker`> But people assume that as you are telling them to ask on the forums that they wont getany help on IRC
<Pici> Antkin: Thats because they want to get support *here* not on the forums.
<LjL> Antkin, so what? there is no requirement that they should post to the forums before asking on IRC, contrary to what you have been telling them.
<Seeker`> Myrtti: +1
<Myrtti> I'm the moderator on too many forums to like them a bit
<jpatrick> Myrtti: +1 (even if I am Kubuntu forums admin)
<Antkin> Forums are good for the newbie they are a wealth of information, there are many guides there I have writen one myself
<Myrtti> Antkin: the correct way of using the information there is the following:
<LjL> Antkin, again, so what? IRC is "good for a newbie" too. do you see the forums advertizing IRC all the time in a blanket way?
<Seeker`> Antkin: But what about th epeople that dont like the forums - with IRC you get an instant response, with the forums you may be waiting for hours
<Myrtti> 1) try to help them on irc, if you can't help them EVEN by searching stuff from the forums *THEN* guide them there
<Seeker`> Antkin: What would happen if the first response to every forum post was "Go and ask on IRC first"
<Myrtti> 2) if they've already posted there, they certainly will give you the url to the thread
<Seeker`> Antkin: People would just be bounced back and forth between the two
<jdong> why is there this huge forum vs IRC backlog?
<jdong> I'm guessing I should look away for personal health
<Myrtti> jdong: I'm considering the same
<Seeker`> jdong: huh?
<Antkin> Ubuntu needs both forums and IRC they both help newbies
<jussi01> jdong: go, while you can
<Myrtti> Antkin: yes?
<Mez> jdong, don't worry ;)
 * Mez hugs jdong
<LjL> jdong, this isn't a forums vs IRC argument, although i suspect "someone" really wants to steer it that way, at the end of the day.
<Mez> Myrtti, I hate the forums too - but I have a valid and rational reason
 * Jucato hugs jdong too
<jdong> Mez: because I'm there.
 * PriceChild looks in
<Seeker`> Antkin: By redirecting people to the forums first, you are "depriving" them of the help from IRC. As was pointed out in the original ops call, at least 2 people quit IRC to go and ask on the forums on your advice
<Mez> jdong, nope... cause I see forums for 40 hours a week...
<LjL> Antkin, i've reviewed most of what you said in #ubuntu, and basically there is NO Ubuntu-specific help you've given. all you've done is "hi" "do you have a question?" "have you asked on the forums?" "ask on the forums first". that is simply ridiculous, and this debate is getting pointless.
<Mez> all forums, all the time
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<LjL> please abide by our view of how the channel should be used, if you want to use the channel.
<jdong> for the record, after reading the backlog I think LjL just summed it up perfectly
<jdong> and NOW... I'm gone.
<Antkin> My case is very simple I do not encourage people to close their IRC program, I encourage them to open a browser and visit the forum one they have done the IRC is still available because they never left it the first place. Like I said your are not losing customer, have any off you ever done customer service or worked in business for yourself. If so you would value your visitor. At the end of...
<Antkin> ...the day it a service. 
<jdong> Antkin: I don't think it needs to be incessantly said to visit the forums or any other support medium. One should assume users are smart enough to seek out alternative forms of help
<Mez> Antkin, I have worked in a business myself, I have done customer service.
<LjL> Antkin, i disagree, and have explained why. i think it's time to drop this discussion.
<jdong> all of which are clearly documented in the Firefox start page and System menu
<Mez> Antkin, think of it this way, IRC is like a phone call... If a customer phones you, would you say - "have you sent us a letter"?
<Antkin> Good then I hope you know exactly what I am talking about
<Mez> Antkin, by joining the channel, they've expressed their wish to communicate and ask for help through IRC as a medium
<jdong> Mez: isn't it "Have you opened an RT ticket?" :)
<no0tic> jdong, :)
<Mez> jdong, or that
<Myrtti> if I call a customer service, they can all go to hell if they ask me have I sent a letter
<Pici> In addition just because *you* prefer to ask on the forums before IRC doesnt mean that *everyone* feels the same way.
<Antkin> Drop the discussion that is the easy way out the is here is are you going to lift the ban and give your visitor the service they expect?
<jdong> the infamous CS bounce-around-transfer... everyone hates that treatment.
<LjL> Antkin, the ban has been lifted a dozen of minutes ago.
<Myrtti> Antkin: they are getting the service they expect as we speak
<LjL> Antkin: however, you have been explained the behavior we expect from you. and no, i haven't changed my mind since. please act accordingly.
<Pici> jdong: I spent all last week getting thrown through tech support phone mazes. Ugh.
<PriceChild> We have something in the guidelines which is roughly 'no help is better than bad help' don't we?
<LjL> PriceChild: i think we quite do.
<Pici> PriceChild: I think so, and if we don't we have the 'listen to the ops' clause.
<Myrtti> Canonical offers commercial support, and if people don't want to use it, they can freely choose to use IRC, forums, mailing lists, whatever
<Pici> Usenet :p
<PriceChild> !guidelines > Antkin 
<PriceChild> Antkin: read the "When helping: be helpful" bit
<Myrtti> if their problems aren't answered in IRC, then it is mostly in their own responsibility to find another way of getting help, not our duty to jam it down their throats
<Antkin> At long last somebody has taken the time to say the ban was lifted. Yet do you understand I the customer was not informed by you Ubuntu. I only got the informatiomation by pressing you, even then it was 12 minutes late.
<Myrtti> by US UBUNTU?!
<LjL> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Antkin: we are all just users.
<Pici> Antkin: We're all volunteers
<Myrtti> I want a RAISE!!!111oneone
<Myrtti> an eeepc with xubuntu would be nice
<PriceChild> !pony | Myrtti 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> :/
<Myrtti> noooo I want a pooonyyy
<Seeker`> Myrtti: I'm sure they will give you a 1000% payrise
<PriceChild> !-pony
<Myrtti> yay \o/
<PriceChild> !search pony
<ubotu> Found: pony*, pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<PriceChild> guess you can only not have a pony in -offtopic
<jpatrick> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic | Myrtti 
<ubotu> Myrtti: No, you can't have a pony. And there is no yesterday.
<Seeker`> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> !search cake
<ubotu> Found: cake-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Seeker`> !cake-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> The cake is a lie.
<Antkin> I am a user myself and a volunteer IT tutor i teach computers to pensioners and understand their computer fears
<Seeker`> yay!
<Myrtti> Antkin: relax
 * jpatrick _hates_ the !opsnack fact, as it triggers he's emergency hilights
<LjL> jpatrick: same here
<Pici> jpatrick: I was just going to say that too
<Seeker`> jpatrick: why?
<Pici> Seeker`: *!ops*nack
<jpatrick> Seeker`: I have ! asdfhasdfj ops, on hilight
<no0tic> emergency hilight for what, precisely?
<PriceChild> Antkin: calling us volunteers, I was trying to infer we are not more than you. Its not a competition.
<Mez> jpatrick, ^!ops($| .*)
<Seeker`> why not do it as a regex
<jpatrick> no0tic: in case ubotu fails
<Seeker`> as !ops<whitespace>
<no0tic> o my
<jpatrick> Seeker`: grr...
<no0tic> eheh
<Mez> Seeker`, one step ahead of you ;)
<Myrtti> *trööt*
<Pici> Mez: I dont have that because some people don't know how to use the bot properly or get exicted when theres trouble and mistype
<Seeker`> jpatrick: why do you grrr at me?
<Antkin> Be the best you can
<Myrtti> /me gives everyone a lollipop
<Pici> ooh, lolly!
<Antkin> If a job is woth doing it is worth doing well
<jpatrick> Seeker`: you set off the trigger :)
<Seeker`> jpatrick: et a better regex then :P
<Seeker`> s/et/get/
<Mez> Pici, *shrugs* I like it that way ;) it works better for me ... regex ftw
<LjL> Antkin: do you have any further inquiries for us?
<Myrtti> Antkin: doing it well means that you try to help them on irc first if on irc and if it fails, then direct the customer to another medium
<jpatrick> Mez: that work?
<Dave2> I do wish xchat's highlighting didn't suck.
<Myrtti> case closed
<Mez> jpatrick, did what work ?
<Myrtti> /me licks her cherry lollipop
<jpatrick> Mez: the ops($| .*) thing
<Myrtti> IRSSI FTW
<Myrtti> sorry :-<
<Mez> jpatrick, yup...
<Seeker`> Myrtti: What are you apologising for?
<Mez> !caps | Myrtti :P
<ubotu> Myrtti :P: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> --- [Agenomotozg] (n=Agenomot@202.125.143.66) : Agenomotozg
<Antkin> No I just want to get back to helping people and leave the Ubuntu dinosoar alone. 
<Amaranth> that linux dalnet spammer
<Myrtti> oh noes
<Antkin> bye
<PriceChild> Antkin: have fun
<Myrtti> ta-ta
<Pici> What is an Ubuntu Dinosaur?
<LjL> where is my bot
<Amaranth> floodbot flipped out
<no0tic> LjL, he left you
<Seeker`> Pici: I'm wondering what a dinosoar is
<Mez> Pici, I think he might mean konqi ?
<LjL> Amaranth, not that bot
<Mez> http://www.kubuntu.org/images/konqis.png
<Myrtti> *doing*
<Pici> Mez: creepy
<Seeker`> LjL: ?
<LjL> bantracker trick.
<LjL> ngg
<Pici> Seeker`: It registers that there was a kick, and thus grabs some logs for the channel and sticks it on the bantracker.
<Seeker`> ah, cool
<Seeker`> you learn something new every day
<Amaranth> Oh, I thought that URL was going to be the konq and konqi getting married at the KDE4 release event
<Seeker`> sadly, my thing for the day was IRC related again :(
<Amaranth> some furries in costumes
<Pici> As opposed to furries not in costumes?
<PriceChild> irc is a scary place
<Amaranth> wtf, i enabled the vmware tools modules and my disk speed went down
<Seeker`> Pici: They dont always have costumes on
 * Pici closes his eyes in horror
<Seeker`> Pici: :P I meant sometimes they wear normal clothes
<Pici> oh.
<Pici> Still.
<PriceChild> i assume ot are talking about uncensored...
<Pici> I'm not assuming anything until they ask specifically.
<Amaranth> anyone know where i can download the vmware tools iso?
<LjL> with emma idling?
<Amaranth> mine is broken and open-vm-tools makes my VM slower
<jpatrick> LjL: what was that it youtube video about?
<jpatrick> LjL: he did the same link in #kde
<LjL> jpatrick: i've no idea, but he did the same thing yesterday, in both #ubuntu and -ot
<Pici> And in #defocus, and #freenode
<jpatrick> mental
<LjL> !staff | Lollo is spamming a Youtube link in several channels
<Pici> Hes LjL's buddy
<PriceChild> He's close to a kline
<ubotu> Lollo is spamming a Youtube link in several channels: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<no0tic> LjL, also in #freenode
<Amaranth> Lollo again?
<Jack_Sparrow> And back at it again...
<Amaranth> it's a stupid compiz video
<Pici> I was expecting something more trollish.
<Amaranth> me too
<Amaranth> or at least a rickroll
<Seeker`> rickroll?
<Amaranth> Seeker`: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<Pici> Its stupid.
<TheSheep> are you getting pm spam from Agenomotozg?
<Amaranth> TheSheep: I already reported it
<Pici> TheSheep: Yes, I pasted the ident@host in #freenode
<TheSheep> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<Amaranth> gah, firefox died downloading vmware server
<jdong> Amaranth: why the hell did you use firefox to do it?
<Seeker`> wget?
<jdong> curl? (kidding)
<Amaranth> jdong: i likes mah gooey
<Seeker`> Amaranth: that video is shocking
<jdong> Amaranth: that's what SHE said.
<Amaranth> Seeker`: yes
<Amaranth> cool, i was the first person to rickroll Seeker`
<Jack_Sparrow> I'm off to bed for a bit..  Take care you guys.. and gals
<Pici> What a stupid meme
<Pici> Cya Jack
<Amaranth> my aunt has started spring cleaning early
<Seeker`> Amaranth: I demand compensation
<Amaranth> i had to carry 4 old computers, an old printer, and a couple boxes out to the garage
<Pici> Our trash pickup doesnt allow us to put computer parts on the curb anymore, we need to take them to a special disposal place.
 * PriceChild wonders how to hilight an entire line in irssi
<Pici> -line
<PriceChild> aha!
<PriceChild> eeeasy
<no0tic> PriceChild, /hilight -line 
<PriceChild> hmmm nope :/
<no0tic> PriceChild, so the help says
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> maybe this script is messing it up
<no0tic> PriceChild, but it never worked for me
<PriceChild> lol really?
<Pici> Me either
<no0tic> uhm nickcolor.pl? format_identify.pl? could they interfere?
<PriceChild> i'm playing with the latter
<LjL> let let antkin boil in his own oil
<LjL> s/let/now/
<Pici> Did anyone take a look at his website?
<PriceChild> k
<PriceChild> linky?
<LjL> what website?
<Pici> Antkin's. It was in the backlog. http://is4uk.co.uk/index.html
<Mez> That's the worst example of SEO I've ever seen
<Seeker`> there *seem* to be *a* lot of *quite* randomly *bolded* words
<Mez> the random bolding isnt SEO
<Mez> It covers
<Mez> children family, Hotmail password, banking, computers, shopping, internet web sites, personal, internet, free, online, virus protection, computer,
<Mez> anti virus, Firefox, UK, government, family, Mozilla Firefox, firewall and online shopping.
<Mez> the bolded words looks like the's trying to test if there is a government spider keeping an eye on him :P 
<Seeker`> There is even a "Pay" section, where you can pay for windows hardening tools, Mac advice
<Seeker`> and a "members shout box"
<nalioth> FUD, slightly
<Mez> he paid for that design ????????!!?!?!?!?
<Seeker`> Mez: You pay him for security "tips"
<Mez> Seeker`, no, I mean, look at the bottom, it's a link for a design company
<Seeker`> Mez: do a "whois aperkin.co.uk"
<Pici> Mez: Check the name of the web design company versus the 'about me' page
<Seeker`> and what do you think "AntKin" is a contraction of
<Mez> ah...
 * Mez wasnt thinking
<Pici> Ant Kindling
<no0tic> PriceChild, Pici, /hilight -line doesn't work on a brand new irssi either
<Pici> I actually just got it to work, but I could swear it wasn't working before.
<no0tic> Pici, how did you manage?
<Pici> I just did /hilight -line AntKin actually :p
<Pici> But it was too bright, so I scaled it back to the default.
<Mez> Pici, I have no idea why or how I just managed to read your comment as "I just got lost on the way to work"
<no0tic> Pici, I tried matching a word in a msg
<Pici> Mez: o.O
<Mez> Pici, I think my brain exploded yesterday
<Mez> I'm just running on residual energy now
<no0tic> Pici, well, it seems to work matching a nick, but if that nick is talking to you it hilights only his nick
<Pici> hmm
<LjL> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<LjL> !no pidgin is <reply> Pidgin is Ubuntu's default instant messenger application. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto for a short introduction. Older versions of Pidgin than the one included with !Gutsy were named Gaim.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> !im
<ubotu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !kopete
 * LjL kind of thinks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin is pretty sad to have
<LjL> !no pidgin iss <alias> im
<LjL> !no pidgin is <alias> im
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> !-im
<ubotu> im is <alias> gaim - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:40:54
 * Pici just messes everything up
<LjL> !-gaim
<ubotu> gaim aliases: im, pidgin - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:50:34
<Daviey> -!- maduser [n=root@166.109.0.237] has left #kubuntu [] <--- I hope that is faked :)
<LjL> !im-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<LjL> !no pidgin is <reply> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> Daviey: Probably not. I've seen many people use irssi from the single user signon
<LjL> !no gaim is <alias> pidgin
<LjL> !no im is <alias> pidgin
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no im is <alias> pidgin
<PriceChild> he coming back?
<Pici> !-im-#kubuntu
<ubotu> im-#kubuntu aliases: kopete - added by Tm_T on 2007-11-14 12:43:20
<LjL> !no kopete is <reply> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Pidgin
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Daviey> Pici: looks like he's using gaim!
<LjL> !no im-#kubuntu is <alias> kopete
<Pici> Daviey: thats even worse
<Pici> !rootirc | Daviey 
<ubotu> Daviey: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<LjL> [17:26:45] <abrakadabra3> ##Linux (with ##) on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. type /server irc.dal.net (or /connect irc.dalnd and join ##Linux. More flexible, more firendly Be there for some time.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pers3ux said: what is your name?
<Pici> bot > Pers3ux
<Pici> !bot > Pers3ux
<Pici> I always forget the !, I keep thinking I'm in a query with ubotu 
<no0tic> Pici, PriceChild /set hilight_nick_matches off did the job
<PriceChild> no0tic: what's that do?
<Pici> Pers3ux: Can we help you? 
<no0tic> PriceChild, if turned off, it doesn't hilight only the talking nick if he's talking to you and you set -line
<Pers3ux> no, thx. i only wanted to test ubotu intelligence. excuse for some bad words ;D
<Pers3ux> ;D
<PriceChild> no0tic: I'm just wondering what it normally does.... if there's any reason why it should be on :P
<no0tic> PriceChild, normally it hilights every line in wich you are mentioned
<Pici> Pers3ux: Just don't abuse the bot too much, hes been through a lot.
<Pici> Pers3ux: Also see this channel's /topic please
<Pers3ux> Pici: thx. apolegise again
<Pici> :)
<no0tic> PriceChild, "Tell irssi whether it should automatically highlight text that matches your nickname.
<no0tic> PriceChild, from a guide I found
<PriceChild> no0tic: Thanks :)
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Pici> uh oh?
<Myrtti> Antkin @ -ot
<LjL> expected
<Tm_T> Myrtti: paste it to me :)
<Antkin> Hello
<Tm_T> hello
<Antkin> Banned this time for saying hello one on IRC
<LjL> Antkin, we knew you were a troll since you started speaking, however i think it's now completely clear to anyone who'd care to read the logs. your ban won't be lifted for a considerable amount of time.
<Antkin> What do you mean a troll? I only said Hello on the support IRC then got bootwed off
<PriceChild> Antkin: remember what I said earlier in #ubuntu?
<Pici> Antkin: You were specifically asked not to do that, and yet you seem to not get it.
<Antkin> Yes I do
<LjL> Antkin, when i say a troll, i mean the following.
<LjL> i mean someone who i have no regret for when doing the following.
<Pici> Hes going to go complain in -offtopic now.
<LjL> Pici: which is exactly my plan
<Seeker`> can I get rid of him if he does?
 * PriceChild sighs
 * Tm_T hugs PriceChild 
<PriceChild> :/
<Seeker`> does someone want to invite Antkin?
<LjL> no
<LjL> he can come here with his own feet
<Pici> I'm going to boot them both out if they don't stop.
<unagi> if asking a question in 3 channels is against the coc it should be IN the coc 
<LjL> unagi: no.
<LjL> definitely not.
<LjL> the CoC is general and doesn't specifically pertain to IRC channels.
<unagi> no?
<LjL> we have the guidelines for that.
<LjL> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> have you read them yet?
<unagi> oh nice now im banned from the channel
<unagi> this is getting extremely old
<unagi> i have a paying customer here that i am trying to sell a computer to with linux on it
<LjL> unagi: please stay on topic.
<unagi> i am ON topic
<LjL> no, because we don't care about your paying customers.
<unagi> im sure you dont
<unagi> you dont care about anything
<LjL> does this channel's topic mention paying customers? no.
<unagi> other than 'who can i ban now'
<LjL> so say something relevant to this channel's topic, or leave.
<Tm_T> unagi: sorry son but that isn't true
<unagi> <unagi> if asking a question in 3 channels is against the coc it should be IN the coc 
<LjL> unagi: i have explained why that is not true.
<unagi> no you havent
<Antkin> Hello
<unagi> youve thrown factoids at me that have nothign to do with that
<Tm_T> unagi: it does
<Tm_T> hi Antkin 
<LjL> [17:58:28] <LjL> the CoC is general and doesn't specifically pertain to IRC channels.
<LjL> [17:58:32] <LjL> we have the guidelines for that.
<LjL> [17:58:33] <LjL> !guidelines
<LjL> have you read them yet?
<Antkin> Help I been banned again this time for saying hello
<unagi> yes
<unagi> again
<unagi> i have
<unagi> there is nothing there about asking a question in different channels
<unagi> someone in one channel that may not be in the other may know the answer
<unagi> and regardless of if YOU think its relavent or not i needed an answer for a customer
<LjL> unagi: "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<Antkin> Tm_T I'm getting clobbered hard today
<PriceChild> Antkin: this was after you were asked not to correct?
<LjL> unagi: do you somehow think i'm more sympathetic to spam if it's spam due to the need to answer a *paying* customer's request?
<unagi> then put it in the coc if thats the way it should  be
<Tm_T> Antkin: sorry son, but what I have seen, you keep doing things you have told not to
<Seeker`> Antkin: To be fair, you aren't listening to what you are being told to do / not do
<LjL> i'm rather not, to be honest, although that is irrelevant.
<unagi> its not spam
<unagi> but WHATEVER
<unagi> its whatever YOU want it to be
<Tm_T> unagi: no
<LjL> unagi: <unagi> then put it in the coc if thats the way it should  be <--- have you listened to what i said? i think not.
<unagi> as long as it means that i am wrong you will mold and create new rules so that i have broken them
<unagi> i cant follow rules unless i know they are there
<LjL> unagi: i've told you about it.
<unagi> and since it is a rule from you, well gee i guess i couldnt have known
<Antkin> I only said hello
<unagi> after it had happened
<Tm_T> Antkin: where?
<unagi> this gestapo bullcrap is getting annoying it really is
<Tm_T> Antkin: and, who banned?
<Tm_T> unagi: no
<LjL> unagi: so what? did i ban you? no, i just told you not to do it. (besides, it's completely common sense, but anyway)
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Antkin> On the support IRC
<unagi> obviously its not so common
<PriceChild> Tm_T: no need.
<unagi> i consider spam to be in one channel not in 3
<PriceChild> Antkin: this was after you were asked not to correct?
<LjL> Tm_T, nobody banned originally, i just said <LjL> unagi: why don't you spam your question in a couple more channels?
<unagi> in a facetious manner
<unagi> i guess its ok for ops to be facetious
<Tm_T> PriceChild: danke
<Antkin> I was never asked not to say hello
<LjL> Antkin: yes, you were
<PriceChild> Antkin: would you like me to pull up timestamps from the public logs at irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<Antkin> What would that prove?
<LjL> Antkin: that you were asked.
<unagi> Antkin: just know that ops are always right even if theyre not
<Amaranth> I specifically asked you not to do so and explained why
<PriceChild> unagi: Calm down.
<Amaranth> also, live-helper running in a virtual machine is slow
<Amaranth> stupid amd64 machine
<Amaranth> oh jeez, this is fixed in live-helper in sid
<Antkin> I was asked to stay on topic and given a final warning. Then I got booted off. The I went back on again and said Hello and was instantly banned and booted off again
<PriceChild> ok one moment, let me find timestamp of mine and ljl's requests
<Amaranth> gah, and it used an amd64 kernel in the x86 virtual machine too
 * Amaranth stabs things
<LjL> [17:34] <Antkin> federa Hi
<LjL> [17:34] *** Antkin has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "Bye")
<LjL> [17:36] <Antkin> Hello
<LjL> [17:37] *** Antkin has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "Bye")
<LjL> [17:37] <LjL> Antkin: just stop it with greetings.
<LjL> [17:42] <Antkin> Hello all
<LjL> [17:42] *** Antkin has left #ubuntu (requested by LjL: "You should have known better, bye")
<PriceChild> 15:53LjLAntkin: that was a subtle hint to stop greeting every time you join. [16:49:00] <PriceChild> Antkin: to be polite... everyone sees your join message. There is no need to tell us you are back :)
<PriceChild> (from http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/03/%23ubuntu.html )
<LjL> Antkin: so, do you have anything else than blatant lies for us?
<Antkin> I don't lie I want to get to the bottom of this once again
<LjL> Antkin: how can you claim you haven't lied?
<LjL> let me answer that for you, you can't.
<Antkin> is saying Hi a lie is saying Hello a lie?
<LjL> Antkin: non sequitur.
<Myrtti> fcol
<Amaranth> 09:47	Amaranth	Antkin: If you don't know the answer don't tell them to Google it, just don't say anything
<Amaranth> 09:47	Amaranth	Antkin: And don't greet everyone as they come in, that's too much traffic
<PriceChild> The above log excerpts prove you were asked not to greet the channel each time you joined... a really simple, polite request. You deny that? Please check the logs site I have given.
<Antkin> LJL please speak in plain english
<PriceChild> i can't spell
<LjL> Antkin, see pricechild. anyway, you can easily google "non sequitur".
<Antkin> I have not told anyone to google this afternoon so therefore I have not lied on that issue
<LjL> Antkin: non sequitur.
<Antkin> LjL I do not understand you please say it again in plain english 
<Pici> You're comparing apples with oranges.
<PriceChild> Antkin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non_sequitur_(logic)
<no0tic> Non sequitur (logic), logical fallacy
<LjL> Antkin: what you're being accused of lying about is your claim that <Antkin> I was never asked not to say hello
<Antkin> So you playing games with me now
<LjL> Antkin: but PriceChild and I said that clearly enough already a number of times.
<LjL> ah, no, not quite.
<LjL> i'm pretty much convinced that you are playing games with us.
<LjL> Antkin: so, review the logs, and please reply to my question: were you asked to stop greeting people on join?
<Gary> wow, still feeding then
<Antkin> Yes I was but did not understand that i could not say hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys look at ubuntu for a sec.. oriana?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Probably just a mistype, I didnt see any drops because of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.
<LjL> Antkin: if you could not understand that after so many pretty obvious warnings, then i suggest you're not apt at helping or being helped in #ubuntu
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I'd remove if they do it again though.
<LjL> Antkin: i stand of my opinion that your ban won't be lifted for a considerable amount of time.
<LjL> if you have no further questions, please leave this channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok..  
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: pm
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure..
<Jack_Sparrow> You need not ask me.
<Antkin> So lets make it very clear. I am no longer allowed to say hello on the support channel
<PriceChild> Antkin: correct.
<LjL> PriceChild, well, that's only correct as a corollary
<LjL> Antkin: you're no longer allowed to *enter* the support channel.
<Antkin> Yes I know that I am banned
<PriceChild> LjL: I would prefer we keep answers simple. :)
<LjL> Antkin: yes, so as i said, do you have any further questions for us?
<Antkin> Can we work this out?
<Myrtti> sure, but not today
<LjL> Antkin: we've had a chance to. you missed that chance.
<Antkin> what chance? When did I miss it?
<Myrtti> oh my
<LjL> Antkin: when we talked earlier.
<Myrtti> you *REALLY* aren't getting it
<Myrtti> we need to resupply our alphabet blocks
<Antkin> I want a result in my favour
<Myrtti> seem to have used them all out while trying to spell things to peopled
<Myrtti> -d
<Myrtti> /me gives LjL an alphabet cookie
<Amaranth> Everyone wants a result in their favour
<Pici> Its too bad that he wants to help... 
<Amaranth> wikipedia is weird
<Amaranth> "In some areas, sexual abuse of individuals is prohibited by law and considered against the norms of society."
<Amaranth> and do not ask how i ended up on the page that has that, i could not tell you
<no0tic> oh my
<Amaranth> it's talking world wide
<Amaranth> so apparently not allowing sexual abuse is a minority thing
<unagi> ...
<Pici> Whats that for?
<Amaranth> i have no idea
<Amaranth> i was aimlessly clicking wikipedia links
<Pici> Amaranth: Heh, I meant unagi's ellipses.
<Myrtti> so unagi
<Pici> I figured thats what you were doing.
<no0tic> you know what? There are cultures out there for which sexual abuse isn't considered against anything.. but I think _they_ are a minority. Nevertheless that sentence is misleading...
<unagi> so Myrtti
<Myrtti> yo peeps, back to business!
<Pici> 'yo peeps'.  yikes.
<Myrtti> \,,/
 * unagi stares at the screen
<LjL> unagi, ok, so let's restart the reasoning from scratch
<unagi> even when trying to adhere to the rules it seems that i break some abstract rule that i had no way of knowing
<LjL> unagi: the CoC codifies general principles, it cannot and should not go into the details of specific contexts such as the forums, or IRC, etc
<unagi> and i can understand that except i feel that my reason for asking in 3 channels is legit
<Pici> unagi: Breaking stupid rules that you don't know about isn't the end of the world, its your attitude about it.
<LjL> unagi: on IRC, we have the IRC guidelines. even those, obviously, can't cover every possible behavior that is disruptive to the channels, or they would take up more space than the Wiki server has.
<unagi> understandable
<LjL> unagi: so what happens is that operators use their own common sense, and inform you when you're being disruptive.
<unagi> i wasnt trying to be disruptive or annoying by asking in 3 channels
<LjL> unagi: it is hoped that your own common sense matches the operators', but when that doesn't happen, you are informed.
<Myrtti> a small recap for me please, which were the channels? #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and...?
<unagi> #kubuntu
<Myrtti> ah
<unagi> i suppose it just irritates me that even when i am trying to be good im not
<LjL> unagi: well, i perceived it as disruptive, however. i'm sorry i've used sarcasm instead of just telling you in plain words - that attitude of mine might have been due to the fact that you were previously muted, and were evading the mute, and were also previously banned several times.
<LjL> unagi: nevertheless, the fact remains that if operators do point out that your behavior is considered disruptive, you should take that as a guideline.
<unagi> would it be percieved as ban evading if i loaded up one of 7 computers in this business running irc?
<unagi> that in itsself is a gray area to me
<unagi> are you banning my nick, my server, or me as a person
<Myrtti> your behaviour
<Myrtti> be it your person, nick or server
<LjL> unagi, the ban is on yourself. why would we care about which computer you are on? (of course, we do have to care technically, but that's not the point of a ban)
<unagi> i dont like being made out to be a complete moron, and when that is said in alternate words and nothing is said, that seems very hypocritical to me
<unagi> referring of course to the mute
<PriceChild> I don't follow?
<LjL> PriceChild: he's talking about when i muted him the other day.
<PriceChild> oh yes
<PriceChild> I don't understand how that makes him out to be a moron though?
<unagi> just this insignificant person the other day not able to listen to reason
<unagi> it really wasnt a big deal
<PriceChild> Someone was making you out to be a moron... you got muted?
<unagi> because i got frustrated and pointed out the others ignorance using the word moron got me muted
<PriceChild> You were made out to be a moron by being muted?
<unagi> no
<Antkin> Hello if I'm allowed to say that here
<PriceChild> Antkin: enough with the cheek.
<unagi> i was made out to be a moron by this other person, i was muted for voicing my opinion on the others stubborness and oblivion
<unagi> i was supposedly /ignored and out came 'what a moron' from me
<Antkin> That's not cheek I got botted off last time
<unagi> im going to sit out until Antkin is done
<PriceChild> unagi: I think that was more of 'a straw that broke the camel's back' although I can't be sure
<unagi> oh i know it was PriceChild the thing is, that using other words the same was said about me to the other party but they arent and wont be banned
<LjL> unagi, i already told you that you wouldn't have been muted if you didn't just push the CoC thing (just like you've done now, and been banned for it).
<PriceChild> aha right I'm with you now
<LjL> PriceChild: you can be sure - there's a paste attacked to the entry
<Antkin> How do I lift a ban?
<LjL> Antkin, you don't.
<unagi> pretty much what im saying is that i am trying my hardest to adhere to the guidelines but that is proving to be very difficult
<Antkin> how do you lift a ban?
<PriceChild> unagi: I would suggest in future, if you believe someone is going against the CoC or guidelines, that you talk to an operator in pm or here rather than calling them a moron?
<unagi> seeing as how the coc is a large general area
<LjL> Antkin: using the /mode command.
<unagi> understood, the discussion was over....which is why i said it wasnt a big deal
<nalioth> Antkin: for technical information about managing channels, there are other channels more suited for your questions
<nalioth> Antkin: if you are trying to ask when "your" ban will be removed, that is up to the banning operator
<unagi> rephrased.........i was muted after the discussion was over
<Antkin> Who is the banning operator this time?
<LjL> unagi, one thing at a time though. first off, have you followed the reasoning i made when i said i'd "restart the reasoning from scratch"=
<LjL> ?
<LjL> Antkin: that would be me
<unagi> im following you
<PriceChild> Grr just hit alt+f4 instead of alt+4
<unagi> i was banned for pushing changes to coc
<LjL> unagi: no, not that reasoning
<Antkin> Are you sure because last time on ops I was told it was somebody else
<LjL> unagi: "the CoC codifies general principles, it cannot and should not go into the details of specific contexts such as the forums, or IRC, etc.  on IRC, we have the IRC guidelines. even those, obviously, can't cover every possible behavior that is disruptive to the channels, or they would take up more space than the Wiki server has.  so what happens is that operators use their own common sense, and inform you when you're being disruptive.  it is hoped 
<LjL> that your own common sense matches the operators', but when that doesn't happen, you are informed."
<LjL> this reasoning
<LjL> Antkin: that's because you've been given another chance (by me) after your first ban, and then banned again.
<unagi> yes
<Antkin> How long will the ban last?
<LjL> unagi: do you, uh, agree with it, if that's not too strong a word?
<LjL> Antkin, a considerable amount of time.
<unagi> yes
<PriceChild> unagi: we aren't evil and power tripping, who love having discussions like this. We just want to keep the Ubuntu channels running smoothly.
<Antkin> a week a month a year?
<unagi> understandable, i really am trying to adhere
<LjL> Antkin: i suggest you come back to discuss it again in a month.
<LjL> unagi: ok, so, let's get to why you were banned *now* (then we can talk about the mute)
<Antkin> Are you realy sure about that I think I'd be better off formatting four hard drives and removing Ubuntu from my systems
<LjL> unagi: you were banned because you were repeatedly warned, by multiple people, to stop arguing or to move the arguing to this channel. even after it was clearly stated that you would be banned if you persisted - well, you persisted, and that got you banned.
<LjL> Antkin: yes, i'm sure.
<unagi> to tell you the truth, i hadnt seen that, that was suggested to me.........when i did i moved to this channel to which 5 seconds after i was promptly banned
<LjL> unagi: now, one thing that's *very* useful on IRC is taking a deep breath and walking away for a couple of minutes at least, when you just can't keep yourself from arguing.
<Antkin> I was a mandriva user and in all my time there I was never insulted or called a Troll
<Amaranth> well that sucked
<Amaranth> i'm almost never on the server that split
<LjL> unagi, you would have seen it, i think, if you weren't enraged by it all.
<LjL> unagi: that's part of the reason why walking away for a little while is useful.
<Amaranth> I hope the floodbots don't start fighting again
<LjL> Amaranth: good time for fixing them if they do, since i'm looking
<Amaranth> well, they all agree on status for now
<Amaranth> last time one of them realized the split was over and the other two didn't
<Amaranth> they're somewhat out of sync now, i forsee bad things
<Amaranth> also, PriceChild, don't press alt-f4 on my server again :P
<LjL> unagi: anyway, even if you missed the very last line, you *were* told a number of times that pushing the issue would result in trouble. is that true? well, it depends... but if you push an issue when you're enraged about it, yes, it generally results in trouble.
<unagi> if it were any other time i probably wouldnt have been enraged, it involved a paying customer
<unagi> which blinded my judgement
<LjL> unagi, ok, blinded judgement sometimes happen to everyone for one reason or another. i'm happy you at least understand that it's an issue of blinded judgement. now do we want to talk about the mute, or do you think you see what the leitmotif is here?
<Amaranth> LjL: will the floodbots reop themselves?
<Amaranth> they just spit out a warning about it
<LjL> Amaranth: no, i've removed that feature because it wasn't really working. it's quite a nuisance.
<unagi> if you feel a discussion is needed
<LjL> unagi, that depends. i can tell you in advance that your ban won't be removed for a day or two, because we need to make a point after all, if i can be that plain. but thinking things over will likely allow something like this to not happen again - and if thinking things over doesn't work, then talking things over might.
<unagi> i feel that a day or two ban is a bit overkill but im sure that my opinion wont matter
<LjL> unagi, we generally feel that less than that is basically as good as nothing
<unagi> im finding it increasingly more difficult to suggest switching from windows to linux because of mishaps like these
<LjL> and unagi, you're back to the fallacy of "everyone is out to get me". you sounded reasonable a minute ago. i'm guessing that telling you that the ban will not be removed right away enraged you again a bit. so walk away another five minutes, and then tell me if you think discussing the mute or other matters further will help.
<unagi> i have given no indication of any enragement and suggesting so is a bit presumptuous
<Myrtti> I really dislike it when people start to hold a knife to their ubuntu desktop cd's and say "lift the ban or the cd will get it"
<LjL> unagi, the indication was "but i'm sure that my opinion wont matter". but as i said, i'm *guessing* from that, i'm not "accusing you of being enraged"... if you're not enraged, then fine, you're not enraged, but i merely suggest that you check out the possibility that you are
<LjL> unagi: so it's up to you whether you want to walk away for a couple of minutes again before continuing the discussion, and then deciding whether or not it's worth to discuss further
<unagi> if youre decision is firm that a day or two ban is actually going to teach me a lesson on misunderstandings then i suppose there isnt anything more to discuss unless im missing something
<LjL> unagi, yes, i think you could say it's what the ban is hoping to achieve. i don't know if you're missing something - that's what i'm asking *you*. if you think discussing the mute will help clearing things up in the long term, then let's discuss it, if you think it'd be counter-productive, then let's forget it.
<unagi> if the ban and mute is only to be lifted in 1 or 2 days then i guess there is nothing further to discuss
<LjL> unagi: yes, the ban stays for some time regardless of what we say here, at this point.
<LjL> unagi, i should ask you to leave this channel now, and come back in a day or two
<ompaul> unagi, I strongly suggest you do as LjL kindly hints at
<unagi> i was away from my pc
<ompaul> have it your way
<unagi> i appologize for any inconvieniance
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<LjL> i think unagi should be unbanned if he comes back asking nicely enough.
<LjL> he got relatively reasonable.
<ompaul> hopefully he stays that way 
<jdong> It blows my mind that one can dedicate so much time to quibbling... Don't people just stop and think "this is silly... I should either stop or leave"?
<LjL> jdong, some of the people who can't make that stop-and-think thing eventually become channel operators.
<ompaul> jdong, I hope that question was rhetorical
<ompaul> LjL, care to rephrase
<ompaul> maybe no
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> exactly
<jdong> :)
<LjL> i've spent all afternoon dealing with unagi and antkin :)
<ompaul> antkin not known to me
<Seeker`> ompaul: its probably best that way
<jdong> ompaul: did you try asking on the forums?
<jdong> *ducks*
<ompaul> for them or me
<Seeker`> ompaul: you
<ompaul> ohh 
<LjL> ompaul: code name is "serial greeter". you can check the lengthy backscrolls of several channels... in any case, don't unban :)
<ompaul> LjL, ack
<ompaul> nice but not
<ompaul> hello I can troll with the word hell can't i 
<ompaul> woops
<LjL> hell yes
<ompaul> I can troll with the word hello that is
<ompaul> hello LjL ;-)
<ompaul> ohh that is special
<LjL> though the hello thing wasn't his primary aim
<LjL> i bet his primary aim was putting us against the forums
<ompaul> ahhhhhhhh
<ompaul> so a divide and conquer 
<ompaul> measure
<ompaul> nice - sorry been there, done that, burnt the tee shirt
<ompaul> etc
<cmdbbq> i can't get into #ubuntu, it says i am banned, and i was wondering why
<cmdbbq> it may be a result of my connection mthod
<LjL> cmdbbq: indeed we don't let proxies and open shells join #ubuntu, due to abuse
<cmdbbq> ah i see
<cmdbbq> i am regrettably unable to connect directly from my university
<LjL> cmdbbq: can't you connect straight from your ISP?
<Pici> cmdbbq: freenode is open on port 8001 as well, if your university is blocking 6667.
<cmdbbq> i am at school now and for some reason they block connections to irc servers
<LjL> cmdbbq: try Pici's suggestion. « /server irc.freenode.net 8001 » with most clients.
<cmdbbq> i would love to know how, but they block outgoing irc connections on all ports
<Pici> Ah, packet shaping.
<ompaul> well if it is gnu/linux they use iptables, and if BSD then pf
<nalioth> cmdbbq: have you tried port 8000, 8001 or 8002 ?
<cmdbbq> yeah i have never gotten a good answer as to why though
<cmdbbq> yes
<ompaul> cos it is a time sink and it gets admins grief 
<cmdbbq> i think all the servers (except the VPN) are gnu/linux
<cmdbbq> so yeah iptables
<cmdbbq> cest la vie
<nalioth> cmdbbq: see PM
<cmdbbq> thanks for the suggestion
<Daviey> cmdbbq: use a proxy?
<ompaul> that last one was for reasons of previous trollage I refuse to take it as a serious question
<ompaul> Daviey,  we ban proxies
<Daviey> ompaul: i mean a socks proxy
<Pici> Daviey: proxies are often abused.
<ompaul> ack
<Pici> syn
<LjL> fin
<ompaul> fin-wait
<ompaul> no one cares :)
<Daviey_> <-- via socks proxy
<jussi01> nalioth: May I pm for a moment?
<nalioth> jussi01: any time
<PriceChild> ompaul: did you mean Slade then?
<ompaul> PriceChild, he was told repeat and straight away said ok
<ompaul> then hit the same question with more words
<PriceChild> ompaul: sorry yes misread.
<PriceChild> was reading the language guy by accident
<ompaul> if he had not been so quick to repeat Iwould have answered
<Pici> 'DoYouKnow' sounds familiar, although I may be confusing it with New Now Know How
<Seeker`> Hello Pici. You tried looking on the forums for "DoYouKnow"? :P
<Pici> Seeker`: I almost spit my soda out on my keyboard, thanks
<Seeker`> hehe
<Pici> !ping
<jussi01> bot is dead :(
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> Just a bit lethargic.
<jussi01> or just slow...
<jussi01> just a little...lol
 * Amaranth_ hugs ubotu
<Amaranth_> aww, no love
<Seveas> ubotu2 is visiting #ubuntu now
<Seveas> no helpers are enabled, so it cannot say a word
<Seveas> let's see how well it holds in there 
<OKay> I can't join to the ubuntu channel
<OKay> Could someone answer why is that?
<Seveas> probaly someone can :)
<OKay> yep
<OKay> anyway, i'm starting with ubuntu and i have a problem, i can't play vmw files..
<Seveas> OKay, this is no support channel
<OKay> well, i hear the voice but can't see anything :)
<OKay> ok
<Pici> OKay: Give us a moment to check our logs.
<OKay> clear
<Seveas> Pici, can you please hurry on the new bantracker, the old one can't cope :)
<Pici> Seveas: I'm working on it, work has consumed all my time lately :/
<Seveas> heh, same here
<Seveas> if ubotu2 holds up I'll help
<Seeker`> pfft, work is overrated
<Pici> @btlogin
<band4life> LjL?
<Seveas> band4life, get out while you can. If a staffer sees you he might k-line
<okkay> now my nick, ident and realname arent rude
<okkay> the ban was because of them
<Seveas> okkay, yeah, I just found out in the logs
<Seveas> seems fair to remove the ban now
<okkay> i didn't know the rule
<Seveas> okkay, ban has been removed
<okkay> ty
<band4life> seveas i was supposed to come here and talk to LjL
<Seveas> band4life, from what I heard there's a bit more going on than that
<band4life> so what am I supposed to do?  
<band4life> never return?
<Seveas> band4life, well that would be a solution ;)
<okkay> ah, and idling here is not allowed either
<okkay> bye and thank you for removing the ban :)
<band4life> true,  but from what I gathered at other channels my banning is not unheard of.  Infact it is common.  So if I am going to continue to be mistreated, I am going to report some of the ops.  
<band4life> thanks to those of you who were friendly
<Seeker`> who does he think he will be reporting the ops to?
<jussi01> Seeker`: there is a process
<Amaranth> IRC Council then Community Council
<Amaranth> Then I suppose freenode technically fits in there somewhere but they're pretty hands off about such things
<jussi01> I dont think its ever gotten to the cc has it?
<Amaranth> Well, we've had lots of things go to the CC before the IRC Council existed
<Amaranth> That's how new ops got approved :P
<jussi01> aye
<ompaul> well if you want to call yourself band4life and a real name of evade - are you going to impress those to whom you are asking for access to their controlled zone?
<ompaul> yes but not in the way you intend :)
<Seveas> didn't last long before ubotu2 bugged out
<Seveas> stupid me forgot to override __hash__ in the case insensitive subclass of unicode and then used it as dict index
<waynrdude> i find it interesting that when ops talk about vista and microsoft it is ok
<waynrdude> but the second i say something its not
<waynrdude> unless im missing something.....
<PriceChild> waynrdude: channel?
<PriceChild> offtopic?
<waynrdude> yesd
<ompaul> I don't talk about them unless I want to disparage something
<waynrdude> it was more than 1
<waynrdude> 3 or 4 people in on a conversation about vista, no one had a problem with it until i was in on it
<PriceChild> waynrdude: whether its allowed or not... I don't see ompaul or another op talking about it?
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> waynrdude, no no no, now let me help you 
<waynrdude> <topyli> meh, i'm sure it's ok as far as windows systems go. it's just new to me that it doesn't come with any applications like linux distros do :)
<ompaul> I was out having dinner
<waynrdude> Flare183 says Vista is a load of Crap!!!
<ompaul> I came back 
<PriceChild> waynrdude: neither of those are ops?
<ompaul> and I saw it I said !windows
<ompaul> then I directed it at you - when it failed to stop
<waynrdude> but why just directed at me?
<waynrdude> i wasnt the only one discussing it nor was i the one to initiate it
<ompaul> waynrdude, cos when I said !windows
<ompaul> you kept at it
<PriceChild> waynrdude: is this a new complaint?
<PriceChild> waynrdude: Stop, go away and grab a drink. Watch tv or read a book for 10 minutes, then if you are still annoyed, come back, review the logs, and decide what you don't like and would like changed.
<ompaul> waynrdude, and if you need help with scroll back I can post it from when I came back to now
<waynrdude> i dont like that it was only when i decided to join in on the discussion of vista and windows that it was directed at me to stop as if i started it
<ompaul> waynrdude, read what I said
<Seveas> waynrdude, don't be paranoid, that's a coincidence
<ompaul> it was only directed at you - after you went again when I had done a !windows
<ompaul> to the channel
<ompaul> hey man it is not personal I have a thing about windows discussions and support in ubuntu-offtopic 
<ompaul> I don't like it
<ompaul> but that is just me
<Seveas> neh
<Seveas> not just you
<waynrdude> id agree if anyone was asking for support
<ompaul> true
<ompaul> aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> the discussion is offtopic
<ompaul> in offtopic
<Seveas> !o4o > waynrdude 
<waynrdude> anyone else see the irony in that?
<Seveas> EOD
<Seveas> waynrdude, stop trolling now.
<waynrdude> everyone to an op is a troll..............>EOD
<PriceChild> waynrdude: *strongly* suggest you read and follow my advice above, then decide what you want to complain about
<PriceChild> waynrdude: *strongly* suggest you read and follow my advice above, then decide what you want to complain about
<waynrdude> fuck you dude
<waynrdude> i merely joined in a conversation
<ompaul> PriceChild, guess he didn't
<PriceChild> If you're annoyed about something... fine. But don't come into a channel and claim something much worse.
<ompaul> he wanted to be wound up
<LjL> Seveas: +1
<Seeker`> People enjoy complaining
<Seveas> LjL, :)
<Seeker`> almost as much as the british enjoy queuing
<PriceChild> Can I kick him next?
<PriceChild> oh wait...
<ompaul> he ain't sayin much
<PriceChild> he's in pm with m
<PriceChild> e
<ompaul> he
<ompaul> h
<ompaul> well give him the logs 
<ompaul> I walked in to my client when I started off
<ompaul> so he can take it or not
<ompaul> but it is me he needs to talk with 
<ompaul> PriceChild, is he still burning your ear?
<PriceChild> no
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> uangi is not to be unbanned waynrdude was him 
<ompaul> idiot
 * ompaul gets a little annoyed
<LjL> for your information: the above "waynrdude" is again "unagi", ban evading one too many times. don't unban.
<Seveas> ah, unagi again
<Seveas> fun
<LjL> Seveas: see PM
<ompaul> you were asked nicely to do something 
<ompaul> irc is not a democracy
<ompaul> Stormx2`, have a cup of tea or something 
<mneptok> Stormx2`: and next time you are asked nicely to follow channel rules, please do make an argument out of it.
<Stormx2`> You know, you guys aren't _always_ right. And saying IRC isn't a democracy has no bearing on this. I didn't elect you, I don't want to, I trust that you've worked hard for your positions.
<mneptok> err ... "do not"
<TheSheep> actually, those positions are more of a punishment :)
<Stormx2`> hehe.
<LjL> Stormx2`, thing is, when an op asks you to [not] do something, comply, and if you don't agree, say it *here*, don't start a flamewar in the channel
<PriceChild> (or pm)
<PriceChild> (preferable pm first)
<LjL> or that, yea
<LjL> anyway point is, not in the channel
<mneptok> Stormx2`: and if you want to debate the merit of an interpretation of the rules, do so. don't attack the person. "don't you have anything better to do" is not going to earn you many friends or much goodwill.
<Stormx2`> "Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the #ubuntu channels family friendly", "When using any #ubuntu channel, please avoid the use of swearing..."
<Stormx2`> Firstly, "sucks" isn't swearing.
<Stormx2`> I can't even find a definition which says vulgar, expletive, etc.
<Stormx2`> let alone a sane reference to it being swearing.
<Stormx2`> As for family friendly, we really have had worse in that channel than "sucks".
<mneptok> my objection was not to the word "sucks"
<LjL> well having had worse hardly justifies anything
<Stormx2`> LjL of course it doesn't, all i'm saying is it's right at the occult-end of the defintion of family friendly.
<mneptok> except the word wasn't "sucks"
<Stormx2`> Blows.
<Stormx2`> Even.
<Stormx2`> Tired.
<Stormx2`> They're on the same level.
<mneptok> it was people using "badass" and "blows" within 20 seconds of each other.
<mneptok> let's stop the avalanche before it gathers bigger rocks.
<mneptok> and let's be clear, you were NOT banned for language.
<ompaul> Stormx2`, point is - conversation level was going in the wrong direction 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-04
<Stormx2`> They were seperate conversations. I'd come into the channel and not even read that.
<Stormx2`> I was commenting on XKCD. It was hardly about oral sex or something.
<ompaul> you were asked not to continue - then you debated the call
<ompaul> bad idea
<ompaul> if a call is made it usually has good reason with it
<ompaul> so leave it to the ops please
<Stormx2`> good idea, I don't see how anyone can justify stiffling reasonable debate. Sorry I started it in the wrong channel but even so :/
<nalioth> Stormx2`: Ubuntu isn't here for "debate" of any kind
<nalioth> we provide #ubuntu-offtopic as a channel to discuss non help stuff
<Stormx2`> I'm well aware you do so.
<ompaul> Stormx2`, so ehh why you here?
<Stormx2`> A couple of reasons:
 * ompaul waits for a moment
<Stormx2`> 1) To contest that "blows" does any damage to anyone in the channel 2) To complain that I was kicked AND banned because I debated the decision. I would have come in here or brought it to PM if I though that was what you wanted.
<ompaul> 2) now you know
<ompaul> 1) it was a context even if you were not aware of it
<Stormx2`> But was that the best way of telling me? With a ban?
<ompaul> 0) now lets get on with it
<mneptok> Stormx2`: i gave you *plenty* of opportunity to back off and let the subject drop.
<ompaul> the fact is you were asked to back off
<Stormx2`> Okay, final thing. Where do you draw the line on !ohmy. I mean "blows" is pretty low down on the vulgar scale but things are lower. You must draw it somewhere.
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> there is no line - only context and common sense
<ompaul> and when I say that it means that the line position may change given conditions
<LjL> Stormx2`, no, there are many lines that just cannot arbitrarily be drawn no matter how hard we'd try. and hey, if there *were* a way to draw such lines with inequivocable clearness, we'd just have a bot instead of ops.
<Stormx2`> Bots can't understand context.
 * mneptok is actually ~3500 lines of Python
<LjL> Stormx2`: and indeed we have ops.
<mneptok> Stormx2`: and neither can people who, by their own admission, just joined a channel
<LjL> mneptok: that's your problem, the language.
<Stormx2`> mneptok, wait, what?
<Stormx2`> I understand the context of my own remarks, thanks very much.
<Stormx2`> o.O
<Stormx2`> When I joined doesn't come into that.
<Stormx2`> Anyway
 * nickrud thinks mneptok needs an upgrade
<Stormx2`> Whatever. I still thing it's very knitpicky.
<Stormx2`> But point taken, I'll contest things in here.
<Stormx2`> You guys do a good job 99.9% of the time :)
<ompaul> Stormx2`, your context is not in debate here - as for knitpicking when you point one finger several others point back in your direction 
<ompaul> Stormx2`, please drop it now
<Stormx2`> ompaul: I was about to. Those were my closing remarks o.O
<ompaul> with that I point to the topic of this channel and bit you a good day
<Stormx2`> Kay, cya
<ompaul> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ompaul> the full moon is out :)
<nickrud> irc op is punishment indeed
 * ompaul whips self to remind self
<nalioth> do we have a macedonian language channel?
<mneptok> !mk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> SNuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (CSlime)
<nalioth> a troll.
<nalioth> pure and unadulterated.
<mneptok> aye
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> and -uncensored is wondering why he got klined
<nalioth> Hobbsee: oh?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: aren't you there?
<nalioth> yes, in another shell
<nalioth> had to go look at it
<nalioth> you are aware of why, right?
<Hobbsee> trolling, apparently.  i'm not in -offtopic
<nalioth> ahh, you missed it.
<nalioth> it was classic
<Hobbsee>  /query me with it?
<mneptok> ugh.
<mneptok> plz eat DrDerek kthxbai
<PriceChild> Its an ompaul!
<ompaul> PriceChild, 10 points for a correct answer, and your next question is what time is it?
<PriceChild> Its "too early" o'clock
<nalioth> not for trolls
<nalioth> unfortunately
<PriceChild> Uu a nalioth too.
<ompaul> PriceChild, did not not feel the network quake
<PriceChild> ompaul: hmm?
<ompaul> PriceChild, me n mr n at the same time
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> scary stuff
 * PriceChild checks out nin
<nalioth> PriceChild: ghosts.nin.com
<ompaul> its a bit early for that
<PriceChild> nalioth: yup already got it :)
<PriceChild> thanks
<ubotu> credible called the ops in #ubuntu (basketball589)
<jussi01> Morning lads and ladies
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, i'm pretty sure there'll be few people lining up to report drderek missing if he were to meet such circumstances... ie... kick him if he gets even stupider
<Amaranth> indeed
<AndrewB> Am I not right in guessing that ubotu changed owners recently?
<AndrewB> !User list --capability=owner
<AndrewB> ubotu: User list --capability=owner
<AndrewB> =/
<AndrewB> oh it is Seveas still
<Mez> !botabuse | AndrewB :P
<ubotu> AndrewB :P: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Pici> Tsk tsk
<Mez> Pici, ? me or AndrewB ?
<Pici> AndrewB ;)
<Mez> :P
<AndrewB> heh
<AndrewB> Mez: approve me on the GB translators dammit or you will be getting bot abuse! ;)
<Mez> AndrewB, /msg
<Pici> hmm http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/sortChannel/channel=%23ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> hmmm, which bot?
<Pici> dunno
<Pici> Amaranth is looking... or is going to kick everyone
<Amaranth> I fired off an email too
<Amaranth> Mez: Get anything interesting?
<Amaranth> it's probably stealthed like those other log bots
<Pici> Besides an imprint of Seveas's shoe?
<Amaranth> Seveas: Your script is messed up, you didn't drop the +o
<Pici> Amaranth: He never does, I think its on purpose
<Amaranth> Alright, lets go through a list here
<Amaranth> aoupi
<Amaranth> anyone know who that is?
<Pici> yes
<Mez> Amaranth, I might have
<Amaranth> Aranel
<Mez> -Eneloop- VERSION Orbit Technology v1.6.18
<Amaranth> good enough for me
<Mez> -Aranel- VERSION Seni Ilgilendirmeyen Bir Surum
<Amaranth> weird nick, never heard of them, never seen them talk before
<Mez> hmm I also got
<Mez> <zenrox> pissoff now or ill get you, i know who you are and whare you live
<Amaranth> then again...
<jussi01> lovely
<Amaranth> eneloop joined again way too fast
<Mez> !CoC | zenrox
<ubotu> zenrox: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Mez> !CoC > zenrox
<Amaranth> I don't know anyone but us that autorejoins on force part except us
<Amaranth> That looked more like "oops, i left this channel, better get back in to log"
<Amaranth> is #ubuntu logged too?
<Pici> No
<Pici> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/status
<Amaranth> Yes
<Pici> yes?
<Amaranth> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/sortChannel/channel=%23ubuntu
<Amaranth> and Eneloop is in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I'd see what users are in those freenode channels and cross reference them between each other
<Amaranth> I'd banforward random people to here but then they might start logging here :P
<LjL> arrr
<Mez> Freenode Channels where bot is on: #zftalk #ubuntu-offtopic,#trac,#symfony,#adium,'madwifi,#debianfr
<Amaranth> Mez: But they are apparently logging #ubuntu too
<Pici> I think its a neat idea, but I don't remember anyone asking to do it.
<Mez> yes, but Currently thats offline
<Amaranth> or they were 24 hours ago
<jussi01> #ubuntu #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu-offtopic are all listed in the list at the bottom of the links page
<Amaranth> damnit, i need a small channel :P
<LjL> summarize for me please - we have a couple of bots (eneloop, aranel...? with different version replies?) logging links that are said on channels - correct?
<Amaranth> We don't know who the bots are but yes, we have bot(s) in multiple channels logging links
<Pici> LjL: http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/sortChannel/channel=%23ubuntu-offtopic 
<jussi01> LjL: that sounds about right to me
<LjL> Pici: yes i've clicked
<Pici> LjL: ah, okay :)
<Pici> Wasn't sure if you missed the link
<LjL> so they've been there for ages
<LjL> well, weeks
<Amaranth> looks like 3 weeks to a month
<LjL> "aranel" rings a bell somehow
<PriceChild> Why don't we just figure out how long 10027 is and see who joined then
<LjL> Pici: how long what is?
<LjL> err, price
<PriceChild> Well t hat page infers they've been online 10027 seconds...?
<LjL> they have?
<LjL> well
<LjL> tell you in a moment
<PriceChild> doesn't it?
<Amaranth> that's almost 3 hours
<PriceChild> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/status
<LjL> yeah indeed that's nothing
<PriceChild> Amaranth: pardon?
<PriceChild> LjL: pardon?
<Amaranth> --> sen3 (n=sen@193.190.63.142) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> --> benzss (n=huhu@5ac0fb33.bb.sky.com) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> <-- tonyyarusso has quit (Nick collision from services.)
<Amaranth> --> tonyyarusso (n=anthony@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> --> neeto (n=chatzill@207.62.165.156) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> </flood>
<Amaranth> so it'd be sen3, benzss, tonyyarusso, or neeto :P
<LjL> 12:42:37 03/04/08
<LjL> is 10027 seconds ago
<LjL> CET
<Amaranth> sen3 is not there
<Amaranth> benzss is in too many channels that don't fit
<jussi01> Amaranth: not tonyyarusso hehe
<Amaranth> jussi01: i know :P
<jussi01> :P
<Amaranth> and neeto is not there
<Amaranth> so that number either isn't seconds or doesn't mean anything
<PriceChild> are you sure? I calculate it being nearer 11:40 utc, DOOM_NX
<Amaranth> ah, right, i was a few minutes off
<LjL> PriceChild: i checked with 10027, course it's changed now...
<Amaranth> stupid rounding
<LjL> 11:39:35 03/04/08 UTC
<Amaranth> DOOM_NX is in channels that aren't being logged
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> He's not a bot.
<Mez> The status page also says that he's in #debianfr
<Amaranth> this is so frustrating
<Mez> I've whoised all in there cept the ops, and none of them are in -offtopic
<Amaranth> so it's multiple bots then
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58372/ this is for -ot
<Mez> no ops are in there either
<Amaranth> gah, why is debian so broken
<LjL> they *aren't* (afawk) in any channels that aren't listed at http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/status though, are they?
<Amaranth> Alright, I don't have time for this
 * Amaranth goes back to hating debian for making his work harder
<Mez> They're not in some of the channels eitehr....
<Pici> hmm
<Mez> (#scrutator I've looked on lango, efnet, they're not there
<jussi01> I suspect there is more than one bot, and they have different bots in deifferent channels correct?
<Pici> I was about to say it was 'beasty' but hes not in all of the freenode channels
<LjL> jussi01: yes
<LjL> #ubuntu is offline now
<Amaranth> well that rules eneloop out
<LjL> the entire freenode is offline now
<Pici> hm
<LjL> #symfony: [15:40:02] --> Albah has joined this channel (n=Albah@213.135.233.70).
<Mez> do we have anyone matching 88.191.48.117
<LjL> /whois albah
<Myrtti> whazzup
<Pici> seems likely
<LjL> Pici: not likely, it's it
<Pici> Myrtti: hi! we're playing detective today
<Myrtti> cool
<PriceChild> Mez: going through a load to see
<Amaranth> Well that solves that
<Mez> Albah is the name that was given to a bot ...
<LjL> it *says* the name of the bot on the site :)
<Mez> (it mentions albah on the site)
<Pici> I must have mispelled it when I did the whois the first time
<Mez> It's in #u-t now too
<Mez> which I didnt see before
<Amaranth> u-t?
<Mez> * [Albah] #ubuntu-offtopic #python.de #symfony #madwifi #zftalk #ruby #adium #seagull 
<Mez> u-ot
<Amaranth> not anymore
<Mez> looks like it was just rebooted too :D
<Mez> 97s online
<LjL> yeah it just joined
<Amaranth> Banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mez> where's .lu ?
<jussi01> lithuania?
<Mez> They've just launched another few bots too..
<LjL> luxemburg
<Amaranth> Luxumbourg?
<Amaranth> i never spell that right
<LjL> me neither
<Mez> * [RedDwarf] (~RedDwarf@lango-5CD71EA1.lo2k.net): None
<Mez> * [RedDwarf] #scrutator 
<Pici> .lu  Luxembourg
<Mez> thats a masked address on another server for another bot
<LjL> Mez: on another network right?
<Mez> LjL - yeah
<Mez> and 
<Mez> * [scrutator] (~scrutator@oil-ocean.lo2k.net): None
<LjL> well, no *.lo2k.net on freenode
<Mez> LjL, we cant see that ...
<Mez> I dont think
<Pici> And concidering the one bot isnt set +s (?) I dont think the others would be
<LjL> Mez: well, yeah if they are +i we can't, but given i'm in all channels they claim to monitor, i should see them
<LjL> Pici: +i
<LjL> Pici: +s is for channels
<Mez> Dave2, fancy checking if there are any annoying lil bleeders from that mask ?
<Pici> LjL: Hence the question mark :)
<jussi01> Pici: how did you come across that site in the first place?
<Mez> I swear I saw Dave2 around a second ago
<Pici> jussi01: magnetron pasted it in #u-ot, I think he was googling for himself
<jussi01> ahh, ok then
<LjL> Pici: you question, i answer
 * Mez may have also found some more bots
<Dave2> I see nothing related. And why does my xchat keep hanging.
<Mez> Dave2, cause xchat sucks ?
<Mez> <Amaranth> Albah: Are you a bot?
<Mez> <Albah> Amaranth: You do not have permission to access this page when the sun and moon and stars are you.
<Mez> LMAO I didn't notice that
<jussi01> hehe
<Mez> * scrutator (~scrutator@oil-ocean.lo2k.net) has joined #scrutator <-- FQDN (unmasked) from efnet
<LjL> Dave2, can you make me contact for #ubuntu-lt please?
<Mez> Dave2 is the shineh
<LjL> noticed...
<LjL> gary, please?
<Gary> LjL: canna do that yet
<Gary> Dave2 should, or better still ask nalioth 
<LjL> both unavailable it seems
 * Mez slaps Dave2 
<Dave2> ow
<LjL> eh... you were marked away now
<Mez> LjL, hehe - but he's also chatting in another channel ;0
<Mez> Dave2, fancy a drink later?
<Mez> I think you owe me one from last time ;)
<Dave2> Hah, I have far too much work to get done and 10 days to get it done in
<Dave2> LjL, want me to drop the channel and op you so you can register?
<Dave2> with a fresh channel setup
<LjL> Dave2: same for me
<Gary> LjL: is that a L for -lt  and if so where is lt?
<Dave2> Lithuania
<Gary> oh, d'oh
<LjL> Dave2: thanks
<Dave2> I'll take that as a yes :P
<Gary> should have known that, what with all the broken lt cars in our carpark (motorway rescue)
<Mez> Dave2, So that's a no then ?
<Dave2> ?
<Mez> <Mez> Dave2, fancy a drink later?
<Mez> <Mez> I think you owe me one from last time ;)
<Mez> <+Dave2> Hah, I have far too much work to get done and 10 days to get it done in
<Dave2> ah, yes, I really need to get this done. no idea how I'm going to \o/
<Mez> so no beer ? :(
<Dave2> indeed
<Mez> meh
<jussi01> Mez: Ill shout you 2 beers if you make it to my local :P
<Mez> jussi01, which is wher E?
<jussi01> Mez: Oulu, Finland :P
<Mez> bit far from me
<jussi01> yeah, figures...
<jussi01> you might not like the weather either
<Mez> It's actually vaguely sunny here
<jussi01> we have a nice -9 here :) http://weather.willab.fi/weather.html
<jussi01> that weather station is about 1km from my house :D
<Daviey> we have 8-9 here (or that is what my car said)
<Daviey> "+"
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 is ~200kms from te arctic circle
<Mez> 8á´¼ here
<Mez> ⚠
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, I see -9 and wonder what scale that is on..  you and I will both have weather in the high 60's today
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: celsius
<Jack_Sparrow> Is there a multiplier for that.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> 71 f here yesterday
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: google has a good converter
<Jack_Sparrow> 21.6 c to you
<Jack_Sparrow> your -9 is our 15
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: 16to you
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: heh. Southern Cal has some advantages
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: Id love 21 degrees mmmm... warmth
<Jack_Sparrow> Our house was not heated until this year..... Took it out 15 years ago and never got around to putting one in.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: I die with out heating
<Jack_Sparrow> I can believe that. To us it was not a big deal... Occasionally get up in the am and bake something to warm the house
<Jack_Sparrow> take care, time for me to have breakfast and do some exercises.
<LjL> is it just me or is there amazingly little activity in #ubuntu today
<Amaranth> yeah, it's weird
<Amaranth> it was busier than this overnight (US)
<Amaranth> i suppose i could blame politics
<Amaranth> but that's only a couple states
<Seeker`> It does seem quite dead
<Seeker`> I'm sure I could go and start spamming stuff if you are bored :P
<Pici> It was busy this morning.
<no0tic> probably it's the right time for my question :)
<nalioth> Seeker`: you and nickserv fighting again?
<Seeker`> nalioth: yup
<Seeker`> nalioth: better?
<Pici> yay
<Mez> Question: What should we do if a user responds with a threatening message to a CTCP version?
<Mez> /whois zenrox
<Mez> /ctcp zenrox version
<nalioth> 1204650512 11:08 CTCP VERSION reply from zenrox: xchat 2.8.4 Ubuntu             ??
<nalioth> i see
<Mez> nalioth, did you not get the message aswell?
<nalioth> yes, it was up in the high numbers
<Mez> ah, irssi ;)
<nalioth> i've requested he change it
<Mez> :)
<Pici> Gah. What is with the bad advice today.
<jdong> Pici: have you checked the forums?
 * Pici gives up, goes to lunch
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Amaranth> Hey, I heard back from the logging guy
<Amaranth> He says the bots are run by other people that just plug into his API
<Amaranth> 'If you don't want this bot on your channel, please put channel in private. If channel is in "public", I presume logging is authorised.'
<Amaranth> then he said to just ban it
<Amaranth> which we did :D
<nalioth> Amaranth: and klined
<nalioth> can any of you power users tell me why my torrents and irc work fine but my web browsers and email client just sit and spin?
<Amaranth> nalioth: DNS?
<nalioth> Amaranth: how are the torrents finding their way?
<PriceChild> dht?
<tritium> Who grants ubuntu/member hostmasks?  Seveas?
<Amaranth> nalioth: Peer Exchange is IP based
<nalioth> tritium: the council
<PriceChild> tritium: me, nal, lj.l or elky
<tritium> PriceChild: ah, okay.  We have a newly-approved member in our LoCo that needs a hostmask.
<PriceChild> tritium: send him in once he's followed http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to link two nicks and set an email :)
<tritium> PriceChild: thanks.  gcleric did you see that?
<PriceChild> gcleric: please follow http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to link two nicknames and set an email.
<PriceChild> gcleric: Could I also have your launchpad url./
<tritium> Thanks for your help, PriceChild.
<nalioth> Amaranth: i can ping www.yahoo.com, too
<nalioth> if it's DNS, it's not systemic
<gcleric> PriceChild: https://launchpad.net/~grammatoncleric
<nalioth> gcleric: please identify to services
<tritium> PriceChild: I can provide you a link to the membership announcement on UWN, if you need.
<gcleric> PriceChild: and I've registered my nick to gcleric
<PriceChild> gcleric: equilibrium?
<nalioth> PriceChild: of course
<gcleric> yup...
<gcleric> =)
<PriceChild> gcleric: please identify to nickserv.
<nalioth> gcleric: we cannot proceed until you're identified
<gcleric>  /msg nickserv link gcleric wanqui-1
<PriceChild> gcleric: please identify to services and change your password immediately.
<tritium> remove leading space
<PriceChild> gcleric: /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<nalioth> gcleric: you cant link or do anything with your nickserv account until you identify to it
<nalioth> you guys are putting the horse before the cart
<nalioth> he needs to identify to nickserv
<PriceChild> gcleric: yay you're identified. Please change your password immediately if you haven't already?
<gcleric> done/
<gcleric> sorry for taking so long I'm at work.
<PriceChild> gcleric: so you've got a linked nickname and email set?
<gcleric> yes, I believe so..
<PriceChild> gcleric: ok cool, one moment while I find a staffer to apply the cloak :)
<gcleric> thanks.
<tritium> Many thanks, PriceChild, nalioth.
<tritium> gcleric: do you know who to talk to for an @ubuntu.com email addy?
<PriceChild> tritium: they are set up automanually, from days to a week or so.
<PriceChild> I 'think' its elmo that takes care of them.
<tritium> Ah, so he may already have it.  Thanks for the info.
<gcleric> thanks so much.. =)
<tritium> gcleric: try sending a test email to gcleric@ubuntu.com
<PriceChild> tritium: gcleric: you will get a grammatoncleric@ubuntu.com address as that is your launchpad id.
<tritium> ah, right, not gcleric
<gcleric> =)
<gcleric> testing now/
<gcleric> does not appear to be setup yet.
<gcleric> PriceChild: thanks for the help. =)
<PriceChild> gcleric: no problem, please stick around until we get the cloak turned on
<PriceChild> gcleric: You do not have a linked nick.
<PriceChild> gcleric: please follow http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to setup a linked nick, ask if you need help with something.
<tritium> PriceChild: I think he got called off to put out some fire at work.  He'll return shortly, hopefully.
<PriceChild> tritium: An original excuse, will let him off this time.
<tritium> :)
<tritium> I'll return later as well...
<gcleric> I'm back...
<gcleric> PriceChild: done..
<magnetron> hi, i'm wondering what the policy about bringing logging bots to #ubuntu-* channels is.
<PriceChild> gcleric: could you paste the output of "/msg nickserv info gcleric" into a pm with me so I can check?
<Amaranth_> 'the only mail I receive is from "open source" channels which don't like to have his links spread around the world.'
<PriceChild> magnetron: the bot logging urls was klined from the network.
<Amaranth_> 'I will add an "if" in my API just for you. I don't want to spread links from a community so close minded.'
<Amaranth_> this guy is fun
<magnetron> PriceChild: it came back, it's here again with the name Jyaku and hostname men75-1-81-57-40-39.fbx.proxad.net
<PriceChild> magnetron: gimme a moment
<Amaranth> arg
<PriceChild> magnetron: What channels?
<Amaranth> I just told this guy to cut it out
<magnetron> PriceChild: #trac #ubuntu #seagull #ubuntu-fr #adium #zftalk #ubuntu-devel #python.de 
<PriceChild> (more than whois?)
<PriceChild> Amaranth: the status page has been locked down to guests also.
<Pici> heh
<PriceChild> Amaranth: what was the trigger it responded to last time/
<Amaranth> Jyaku: Are you a bot?
<Amaranth> it just did it again in -devel
<Amaranth> Apparently this guy wants to get his stuff completely banned from freenode...
<Seeker`> whats going on?
<magnetron> PriceChild: he was on the quakenet irc network too. i found the bot in a channel named #scrutator on that network. he was there, and the bot in that channel was named Mez with the real name Martin Meredith
<magnetron> i would like to ask Mez if he knows anything about the bot
<Pici> Are you sure that wasn't our Mez?
<magnetron> Pici: it was the same nickname and real name, i was coming here to ask him about it.
<Pici> magnetron: I believe its him, he was looking for the bots on at least efnet earlier today
<magnetron> ok, so that's why
<Amaranth> Yeah, he was tracking them across all the networks they were showing on their status page
<LjL> http://scrutator.lo2k.net/Master/status now gives "not authorized"
<LjL> i suspect they want us to stop knowing the bot's name...
<Amaranth> I told they guy he'd better just give up on freenode completely
<ubotu> In ubotu, ryanakca said: kde4support is Please join #kubuntu-kde4 for support. See !KDE4
<LjL> argh, again
<LjL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> i *really* don't see why we should have a separate "support" factoid
<PriceChild> agreed
<nalioth> Amaranth: you've talked to the logbotmaster?
<Amaranth> Yeah, he has/had a contact email on the site
<LjL> nalioth, an operator of some channel sent them an e-mail about it (who and which channel, i don't remember, but i can check logs i suppose)
<Amaranth> LjL: that'd be me?
<nalioth> Amaranth: ah.
<LjL> Amaranth, not sure, i don't think i looked at the nickname at all
<nalioth> well, until they contact the staff, we're gonna keep klining them
<Amaranth> First email said bots were not allowed without permission from the irc council and asked him to remove them, then he got pretty upset/hostile
<Amaranth> Then I told him he should keep them off freenode completely as they are being actively looked for and klined
<PriceChild> mmmmm humbug
<Pici> Amaranth: Was that about when the status page became unavailable?
<Amaranth> I just sent that second mail like 5 minutes ago
<Amaranth> He probably took down the status page around the time he started emailing me though
<Amaranth> Would have been about an hour ago
<ubotu> In ubotu, ryanakca said: kde4 is <alias> kde4support
<Pici> ...
<LjL> i don't... *think*... so
<PriceChild> I'll message him.
<Amaranth> other way around?
<Pici> I was going to suggest inviting him here, but whatever.
<LjL> Pici: what i did
<PriceChild> Pici: seems like someone has :)
<LjL> PriceChild: oh look just pm
<PriceChild> k
<Amaranth> i wish i had some way of being notified when someone joins #adium and/or #trac at the same time as #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> I was wishing for a way of comparing /names between two channels earlier today
<LjL> Pici: heh we think alike
<LjL> Pici: except i was going to compare /who (hostmasks)
<Amaranth> that too
<PriceChild> He wants it because the "support in -kde4" bit is all the way at the end
<Amaranth> you guys use irssi, write a little script
<Seeker`> couldn't you write a script that calls diff?
<LjL> PriceChild, things are most prominent when they're either at the beginning or at the end of a message.
<LjL> Seeker`, that's one way i suppose, but i think it's more complicated than it sounds
<Pici> I just ended up throwing them into a file and running sort/uniq on them.
<PriceChild> So what shall I say?
<Pici> Hi!
<Pici> "Have you asked your question on the forums yet?"
<PriceChild> :)
<Amaranth> @lart Pici
<Amaranth> aww, i thought it worked here too
<Pici> As did I
<LjL> uh, is he around again
<ryanakca> LjL: oops, sorry, didn't see the invites in my status window
<LjL> ryanakca: well no problem, price talked to you about it i think
<ryanakca> LjL: mind if I add Quizbuntu to the list of bots with cloaks on IrcTeam/Cloaks ?
<LjL> ryanakca: since it has a cloak... no
<ryanakca> LjL: /whois ?
<ryanakca> oh, sorry
<ryanakca> my bad, I thought you had say "since it has no cloak" :)
<ryanakca> and, the page shows "ubuntu/member/nickname" and "ubuntu/bot/$nickname", mind if I remove the $?
<LjL> ryanakca: make it italic perhaps
<LjL> i mean, both
<ryanakca> ok
<Seeker`> are you guys hunting / removing log bots?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> did you find one?
<Seeker`> Amaranth: No, just wanted to make sure that Mootbot was safe :)
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<LjL> it quite is
<LjL> we aren't huting *our* bots
<Seeker`> LjL: Just wanted to make sure noone got a bit overzealous
<LjL> Seeker`: well, mootbot might definitely want an ubuntu/bot cloak
<LjL> oh my
<LjL> /whois ljl2
<LjL> actually, /whois ljl2 ljl2
<LjL> how on earth has that stayed connected
<Amaranth> wow
<Amaranth> also, you don't have /wii?
<LjL> Amaranth: just about every day i think i should make an alias and then i don't
<LjL> alright, i've overcome laziness
<LjL> now i just have to remember i have it
<Seeker`> LjL: We are trying to get it hosted officially
<LjL> Seeker`, that doesn't change anything with respect to cloaking
<Seeker`> LjL: And onto a better server - I dont have access to the server it is on atm, and the person that does has disappeared
<LjL> hmm
<LjL> Seeker`: the code *is* available?
<Seeker`> LjL: Yes
<ryanakca> Seeker`: worst comes to worst, I can give you an account on my server (same one than runs Quizbuntu)...
<ryanakca> s/than/that/
<Seeker`> LjL: http://tensixtyone.com/svn/mootbot/
<Seeker`> I have an account on the server, I just have never used it, and therefore dont remember the password
<PriceChild> ssh keys ftw
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I forget the passcodes for them too :P
 * PriceChild headdesks
 * Pici facepalms
 * LjL handclaps
 * jussi01 wanders off to find a bed...
<Pici> bye
<jussi01> night
 * Seeker` facedesks
 * nickrud doesn't feel so bad
 * mneptok feels slippery
 * nickrud sidles away from mneptok 
<mneptok> imagine a walrus, drenched in baby oil.
 * jussi01 pukes, then really goes to bed
<mneptok> you know, as tasty as that sounds, i'll just eat a baby.
<nickrud> thank you, no .-)
<mneptok> http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2008/03_01/polar020308DM_800x530.jpg
<nickrud> gah. 
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-05
<nalioth> LjL: just issued a +e in #ubuntu 
<nalioth> please be watchful
<LjL> nalioth, sorry, let me give a demonstration
<LjL> actually, if i give the demonstration the bots will have to forget about the one i just let in
<nalioth> it's ok
<LjL> nalioth, perhaps if i had the bots do that instead of just setting a +e myself, it's because there is no need to be watchful that way
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<LjL> i'll explain how this works, as i guess seeing a +e is a bit offsetting
<LjL> the bots are in #ubuntu-proxy-users (well, no, they aren't right now, because first Mibbit needs to fix a little problem - but pretend they are)
<LjL> when someone joins from an "identifying" web gateway, that is one which provides a way to know the user's *real* host (currently, that's Mibbit)
<LjL> a +e is set on that session only (so they can't join like a dozen clones - only that session)
<LjL> and they are informed that they have been granted an exempt to join #ubuntu
<LjL> when they part, or are kicked, or are banned/muted, the exempt is removed
<LjL> before setting the +e, in any case, their real host is checked against the bans list: if it's banned, the +e is not granted
<Seeker`> makes sense
<Pici> fun
 * mneptok doesw the splits
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !netsplits is <alias> netsplit
<mneptok> 24 hur instaban for trying !twss in -offtopic. good idea?
<mneptok> *hour
<Pici> How about aliasing twss to a reason why it should be used.
<mneptok> if that trigger returns *anything* i think we're asking for trouble
<ubotu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (Strawberryjam)
<nickrud> mneptok: don't you ever sleep?
<Hobbsee> no
<mneptok> nickrud: i figure ill catch up on sleep when i die
<nickrud> huh. I just had imagemagik open a picture in firefox. Weird
<Cpudan80> Hey guys
<Cpudan80> see HILLARY_CLINTON in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> what the heck
<tonyyarusso> geez, lots of splits today
<jussi01> where did it go???
<Hobbsee> lost
<Hobbsee> still lots of netsplits, even though teh connections in are fine
<Hobbsee> the test bot keeps dropping in and out too
<Hobbsee> flooodbots are acting up again
<Hobbsee> LjL: ping
 * Hobbsee deops them
<Jucato> ubotwo`: join #kubuntu
<jussi01> Jucato: Ill bring my bot in. please kick when ubotu gets back
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> I used to have ubotwo powers :(
<jussi01> have you identified to the bot?
<Jucato> it doesn't reply at all
<Jucato> jussi01: which one is your bot?
<jussi01> ubot5
<jussi01> in #k now
<Jucato> is there an ubotu4? :D
<Jucato> ubot4 I mean :)
<jussi01> I dont know, but whatever
<jussi01> !test
<jussi01> muted in here?
<Jucato> looks that way...
<Amaranth> You guys seen anymore bots?
<jussi01> Jucato: do you have super cow powers in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> Amaranth: no,
<jussi01> Amaranth: are you op in #ubuntu?
<Jucato> jussi01: nope
<Amaranth> jussi01: Yep
<jussi01> Amaranth: ok, I will add ubot5 to #ubuntu if you like, if you could then kick it when ubotu comes back?
<Amaranth> eep, ubotu left
<Amaranth> alright, i guess that works
<Amaranth> hey, wtf
<Amaranth> ubotu is still alive and in other channels
<jussi01> umm really?
<jussi01> where?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-devel for one O.o
<jussi01> not alive to me...
<jussi01> doesnt respond to pms
<jussi01> Jucato: wth is going on there??
<Jucato> no idea :(
<jussi01> anyway, i need to be going soon. if ubot5 does anything weird, please kick/ name ban if necessary. Ill be gone for a good few hours. 
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> and thanks
<jussi01> no probs
<jussi01> (just dont ip ban, as thats me as well)
 * Jucato snaps fingres
<Jucato> fingers even
<jussi01> oh, and dont tell anyone about @why :P
 * jussi01 -> gone
<jussi01> Jucato: back for a sec, you now have control of the bot, if need be. so any rogue factoids etc. its not identified to services, so no pm replies. 
<Jucato> hm.. ok :)
 * jussi01 -> really gone now
<Seeker`> @way?
<Seeker`> *@why?
<stdin> jussi01: you still here?
<Mez> LjL, ping
<Mez> and Pici, I guess too
<jussi01> stdin: back for a few mins, whats up?
<stdin> jussi01: you should probably put the bot in here, so we can see when ops is called, and in -monitor too
<stdin> can it do what ubotu does, show the message after the | ?
<jussi01> ubot5: join #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<ubot5> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> it's in there now :)
<jussi01> yeah, its just rying to find that as a factoid also
<jussi01> !test | stdin, like this?
<ubot5> stdin, like this?: Failed.
<stdin> jussi01: no, like when someone calls ops | some reason
<jussi01> stdin: Im not sure. Ive never tried calling ops with it. 
<ubot5> jussi01 called the ops in #dib5sn
<jussi01> well that worked. 
<ubot5> jussi01 called the ops in #dib5sn
<jussi01> stdin: no. 
<stdin> well, at least there's a notice in here now
<jussi01> yep
<Mez> jussi01, replacement? why cant Seveas's code just be dropped over ?
<Mez> wait, where is ubotu ?
<jussi01> Mez: ubotu is missing. hence ubot5 
<jussi01> replacement = fill in
<Mez> * [ubotu] (n=ubotu@ubuntu-nl.org): Ubotu
<Mez> * [ubotu] #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #kubuntu-devel #edubuntu #ubuntu-classroom #xubuntu 
<stdin> it's not joining most channels for some reason
<jussi01> hehe, I think i just figured it out. ubotu doesnt seem to be identified, so its not respondng to pm?
<stdin> also ubotwo` isn't responding, and no one here has access to ubot3
<stdin> it responds to me :)
<jussi01> do you have pm from unregged users on?
<stdin> of course
<Mez> yes, as do I
<Mez> er, I think it might have been an issue with the netsplit last night
<stdin> it's generally a Good Thing(tm) for an op
<Mez> I think also, if a staff member kills it, it should come back, identify and rejoin
<jussi01> hence it responds to you. can we make it identify somehow?
<jussi01> anyone remember the irssi command to turn it on?
<Mez> jussi01, /msg nickserv set filtered off
<stdin> *unfiltered on
<Mez> oh lol
<Mez> hehe
<jussi01> done :)
<Mez> LjL and Seveas are the only people who can make it identify
<jussi01> someone call Seveas... :P
 * Mez sends him a text message
<Mez> Right, he's got an SMS waiting for him
<Mez> ah, fone not on
<jussi01> heh
<Mez> weird, my sisters cute colleague added me on Myspace
<jussi01> meh... myspace... :P
<jussi01> Mez: are you into that social networking stuff? if so, could I have an opinion?
<Mez> jussi01, "into" it, no - "use it", yes, "create it" yes
<jussi01> Mez: aye, got you. can you give me an opinion of what you think about the site the company I work for is developing? (if you want an invite tell me and Ill send you one) www.lifematta.com
<Mez> jussi01, Don't know if I'm the person to ask, seeing as I'm actually working on Social Networking code right now, so professionally, I shouldn't really comment
<jussi01> Mez: ahh, fair enough. :)
<Mez> I will have a brief lookn though
<jussi01> Mez: curiosity, can you reveal which social networking site? (ok if not)
<Mez> jussi01, it's the social networking stuff for vBulletin
<Mez> jussi01, my first thought is "what the hell does this do"
<Mez> It doesnt seem to be made clearly on the front page, or on the about page
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok, good point
<Mez> Forum needs more styling, looks like it's broken, 
<jussi01> yeah. I agree with that
<jussi01> the whole site needs tweaking, its nly about 1 week old
<Mez> Navigation back to a users page, and around that users profile isn't exactly intuitive
<Mez> and it seems a little like a WAYN clone.
<jussi01> Mez: btw, I thought "LifeMatta is a service for sharing location information and multimedia from the mobile phone with friends." was reasonably clear?
<Mez> jussi01, too many buzzwords, sounds like marketing speak instead of "telling the end user what we do" speak
<jussi01> aye
<Mez> "Tell and show people where you are and what you're doing"
<ubot5> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu
<jussi01> Mez: care to join me in #dib5sn? probably better to chat there than here
<Amaranth> jussi01: I don't see the point of this website
<Amaranth> Then again I don't see the point of twitter either
<Amaranth> Reminds me not to work on anymore social networks
<Amaranth> err, remind
<jussi01> Amaranth: hehe, fair enough. some people love it, some hate it
 * Seeker` dislikes web dev
<Amaranth> it's a google maps + flickr mashup?
<Amaranth> Also, isn't social networking kind of broken if you have more than one site for it? :P
<jussi01> Amaranth: sort of, but the real bit is the realtime uploading from the mobile phone - meaning you dont have to do _anything_ just have your mobile with you.
<jussi01> huh?
<Amaranth> Same argument as launchpad
<Amaranth> If we had a million installs of launchpad the whole point of the thing would be gone
<jussi01> I dont follow... (kinda tired here)
<jussi01> the idea is that it is an add on to current sites etc, not a replacement
<jussi01> soon there willbe facebook integration
<LjL> uh... was there a "little" split?
<stdin> just a wee one
<Pici> LjL: When?
<LjL> Pici: 7:37
<LjL> and before, 4:30
<LjL> but the 7:37 one made the bots totally panick
<Pici> LjL: What timezone?
<LjL> Pici: UTC
<Pici> LjL: Ah, yes.  That was when a third of freenode fell off.
<LjL> Pici: i see, a little split.
<Pici> Or at least, it seemed like that.
<Jucato> ubotu is still AWOL except in #kubuntu-devel btw
<Pici> And #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu
<Jucato> whoa? is ubotu +i now? didn't notice that :)
<LjL> Jucato: always been for a long time :)
<LjL> who's ubot5?
<Jucato> jussi01's
<Jucato> because ubotwo` isn't working either
<Pici> What about ubot3?
<LjL> seems working to me
<Jucato> I must have been gone that long....
<LjL> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<ubotwo`> Fbiled.
<Jucato> a while ago it wasn't
<Jucato> I mean when jussi01 put ubot5 in
<stdin> well ubotwo` isn't responding to /msg's
<LjL> does for me...
<LjL> ubotu is also up and running, but not identified
<Pici> Nether is ubot5
<LjL> Pici: but in ubotu's case i guess that means it can only join a limited number of channels
<Pici> LjL: I don't think the two issues are related
<LjL> Pici: hm?
<LjL> Pici, ubotu is working, it's not even lagged
<LjL> it's just that  [Whois] ubotu is a user on channels: #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-kde4 #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-motu
<LjL> (of course it's on more than that)
<LjL> i think it would help if staff could ghost it :)
<Pici> hay there
<LjL> Pici: see? it's at maximum channel #
<Pici> LjL: ahhh
<LjL> i had to make it part another channel to join here
<Pici> LjL: I misunderstood.
<Pici> LjL: do you have @reconnect power?
<LjL> Pici: no
<Pici> hm
<LjL> Pici: i should be able to ask it to identify to nickserv, but that doesn't seem to be working either
<ubot5> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> wakka wakka wakka
<LjL> Pici: hah i made it
<LjL> Pici: little trick was asking it to change nickname
<LjL> still now i don't know what the original channel list was *sigh*
<LjL> jussi01: make 5 part and tell me which channels it's on please
<Pici> LjL: @config supybot.networks.freenode.channels
<Pici> @config supybot.networks.freenode.channels
<ubot5> Pici: #dib5sn #kubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-ops-monitor #ubuntustudio-devel
<ubotu> #bzr #edubuntu #falcon #jokosher #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-kde4 #kubuntu-offtopic #kubuntu-testers #launchpad #launchpad-meeting #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-accessibility #ubuntu-artwork #ubuntu-au #ubuntu-bots #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-ca #ubuntu-chicago #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-doc #ubuntu-gr #ubuntu-il #ubuntu-in #ubuntu-installer #ubuntu-ir #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-iso #ubuntu-kernel (2 more messages)
<Pici> @more
<ubot5> Pici: Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<Pici> @more
<ubot5> Pici: Error: You haven't asked me a command; perhaps you want to see someone else's more.  To do so, call this command with that person's nick.
<LjL> pici, thought that command was privileges
<ubotu> #ubuntu-lb #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-marketing #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-midwest #ubuntu-mobile #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-motu-torrent #ubuntu-mozillateam #ubuntu-mythtv #ubuntu-mythtv-dev #ubuntu-ni #ubuntu-nl #ubuntu-no #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-ohio #ubuntu-ops #ubuntu-ops-monitor #ubuntu-proxy-users #ubuntu-read-topic #ubuntu-release #ubuntu-release-party #ubuntu-server #ubuntu-testing #ubuntu-uk #ubuntu-unregged (1 more message)
<ubotu> #ubuntu-us #ubuntu-us-az #ubuntu-us-co #ubuntu-us-ga #ubuntu-us-mi #ubuntu-us-mn #ubuntu-us-oh #ubuntu-virginia #ubuntu-wine #ubuntu-x #ubuntu-youth #ubuntuforums #ubuntuforums-beginners #ubuntuforums-hardware #ubuntustudio #xubuntu #xubuntu-devel #xubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Pici: still ubotu's list is not complete - it's just the channels i made it join now
<LjL> or, not...
<Pici> LjL: thats @channels, and yes, this *should* be locked down
<LjL> Pici: yeah
<LjL> ubotu should be back into all channels it used to be, please tell me if that's not the case
<popey> can !envy please be reworded to be less terse and dismissive?
<PriceChild> !envy
<ubot5> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<PriceChild> Wow that's better than it was... what do you suggest?
<popey> i dunno, I just don't like the wording
<popey> it smacks of "you're too stupid to do this properly"
<popey> and after a discussion in #ubuntu-uk it seems that even some semi-intelligent people use it :)
<popey> specifically for the ATI driver
<Mez> popey, who do you count as semi intelligent and using it
<Mez> :P
<popey> not you, don't worry :)
<PriceChild> The way I read it, I see it saying that envy is pants.
<Mez> popey, I know, I'm not using it
<popey> indeed
<popey> "Envy is a 3rd party tool to assist in the installation of binary video drivers. Some people find it helpful for keeping up with new drivers that aren't yet in the official repositories. Use at your own risk."
<popey> how about that?
<LjL> it should be clear that we aren't going to support a system where envy is used
<popey> would we support a system where someone had installed a binary driver from nvidia.com or ati.com ?
<LjL> no
<PriceChild> nope
<popey> so it shouldn't have any different status than that then
<PriceChild> is there an nvidia.com factoid you can reference to show what it shouldn't be any different form?
<LjL> popey: it may give a false impression that it's actually doing things the correct was, as opposed to installing manually
<popey> "Envy is a 3rd party tool to assist in the installation of binary video drivers. Some people find it helpful for keeping up with new drivers that aren't yet in the official repositories. Use at your own risk. We generally recommend people install binary video drivers from the repository, not from the vendor website or from 3rd party tools"
<popey> LjL: what makes you think envy does anything any _less_ _or_ _more_ evil than vendor supplied drivers?
<popey> it's better in some ways in that it has a nice uninstaller
<Myrtti> yeah, my samsung mfp has a nice uninstaller too
<Myrtti> too bad the whole installer is crap and it can't unmake the mistakes it's done itself
<LjL> popey, i said it gives an *impression*
<LjL> !envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> But envy already means something else!
<LjL> !no envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<PriceChild> We suggest packages from the repository. If someone is trusting to install ubuntu, they install those packages.
<Mez> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<LjL> popey: it tells me "hey look this will generate a .deb for you, that you can install like anything else", so i start to believe it's safe to use
<Daviey> erm, ati driver from ati.com _can_ produce a deb
<Daviey> i assumed that is what envy did, just scripting the process together
<PriceChild> We suggest packages from the repository. If someone is trusting to install ubuntu, they install those packages.
<Daviey> think you said that one
<PriceChild> twice
<Amaranth> EnvyNG (hardy only) is very sane and safe to use
<Amaranth> well, as safe as installing a new driver can be (bugs in the driver)
<Pici> Amaranth: Is there a Envy (non NG) for hardy?
<Amaranth> no
<jpatrick> NOOO^^
<LjL> don't despair, it's back already
<mrunagi> hi
<Seeker`> hi
<mrunagi> just wondering if i get my ban lifted today
<jussi01> hi all
<jussi01> ubot5: part
<jpatrick> hi jussi01 
<jussi01> hi jpatrick 
<jussi01> was ubot5 removed from #kubuntu and #ubuntu? or did Jucato part it?
<Jucato> removed. didn't get to part it :(
<Jucato> [22:31] <-- ubot5 has left this channel (requested by LjL).
<Jucato> jussi01: ^^^
<jussi01> ok. thanks. Ill go make sure it doesnt auto join next time. thanks
<nalioth> what happened to the 4th ubot* ?
<nalioth> and who does ubot5 belong to?
<Pici> ubot5?
<jdong> there's ubot2many!
<Pici> @lart jdong 
<Pici> nalioth: er, I mean its jussi01's
<LjL> here we go again
<Seeker`> whats with all the netsplits today?
<Pici> There was a wallop about DDoSes earlier.
<Pici> I don't know if this is the same problem though
<Seeker`> didn't see it
<Seeker`> ah, yes, seen it now
<Pici> well, ubotu is in #ubuntu, but with a tail and un-identified
<LjL> Pici: it's just happening again, will have to rejoin it to everything, argh
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL, I know you are busy, but when you get a chance, explain what is happening.. or is it just some major split
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: major split
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i know as much as everyone else i'm afraid
<Jack_Sparrow> ok, thanks
<mrunagi> so i was just wondering if today is the big day
<LjL> what big day
<mrunagi> the big ban lift day
<mrunagi> yay!
<LjL> forget it... i never said you could ban evade and misbehave again while doing it, during the time you were banned
<mrunagi> um.......what?
<LjL> you know what
<mrunagi> do i?
<mrunagi> or did i just ask what for fun
<LjL> you know what.
<LjL> you were back with two attempts at ban evasion.
<mrunagi> i dont believe i was
<mrunagi> but you are the all knowing op
<mrunagi> i can never disagree
<LjL> indeed, it would be no use.
<mrunagi> of course not
<mrunagi> ops are ALWAYS right
<mrunagi> and NEVER listen to reason
<mrunagi> if i was to ban evade i would get on my cell phone
<LjL> reason is not coming back with a different ident.
<mrunagi> you dont know my situation
<mrunagi> nor will you listen
<LjL> no, the time for listening has long gone.
<mrunagi> there was never time for listening
<mrunagi> there never is
<LjL> bye
<mrunagi> if you are wrong you dont want to hear it
<mrunagi> becase ops are NEVER wrong
<mrunagi> which is bull
<mrunagi> you should ban me not my server
<LjL> i told you already
<Pici> mrunagi: How do you want us to do that?
<LjL> comcast doesn't allow you to put on a server
<Pici> Magic?
<mrunagi> ban my nick  not my server
<LjL> so don't come up with lame excuses nobody is going to believe
<LjL> i don't think so
<mrunagi> of course you dont
<mrunagi> you dont listen to reason
<mrunagi> you are NEVER wrong
<Pici> Crazy today..
<LjL> [18:50:02] <mrunagi> i didnt fucknig ban evande you piece of shit jackass
<Pici> I don't think he gets it.
<LjL> search for "waynrdude" in the tracker
<Pici> Although I do think that we should have re-banned as soon as we knew he was evading.
<mrunagi> so thats how you run things
<mrunagi> your word is THE word
<mrunagi> wrong or not
<mrunagi> and then kick people when there is wrong doing
<Pici> mrunagi: Do you have anything constructive to contribute here?
<mrunagi> yea i do
<mrunagi> if i am allowed
<mrunagi> i dont know what i can and cant do
<mrunagi> im wrong no matter what
<mrunagi> 1 + 1 = 2........if an op says its 3 then its 3
<LjL> mrunagi: do you have anything constructive to contribute here?
 * stdin emphasises the word "constructive" there
<mrunagi> if you have a problem with me then ban me dont ban my business
<mrunagi> i was NOT ban evading
<mrunagi> i wasnt IN here in the past 2 days
<mrunagi> rephrase
<mrunagi> i wasnt ON irc in the past 2 days
<mrunagi> i dont care what LjL THINKS
<stdin> please, ease up on the enter key and the CAPS
<LjL> mrunagi: if your business has a server connecting using comcast, then you're against the terms of services anyway.
<LjL> mrunagi: and you're responsible for your internet address, in any case.
<mrunagi> why
<LjL> your connection is banned.
<LjL> there's nothing you can do about it right now.
<mrunagi> um.......
<LjL> if you have something else, then please state it, else leave.
<mrunagi> you said you wouldnt lift my ban because i was ban evading
<mrunagi> therefore i have an issue here
<mrunagi> because i was not ban evading
<LjL> you really cannot claim that.
<Pici> mrunagi: Theres a few things going on here.  Not just an instance of ban evasion.
<mrunagi> i can claim whatever i want to claim when its the truth
<mrunagi> if i wanted to evade i would have evaded
<Pici> I dont like overusing this phrase but:  Whatever.
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:26:10] Join        camserver has joined this channel (n=camserv@c-67-167-160-147.hsd1.tn.comcast.net).
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:26:10] Part        camserver has left this channel (requested by ChanServ).
<mrunagi> and?
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:28:53] Join        mrunagi has joined this channel (n=mrunagi@c-67-167-160-147.hsd1.mi.comcast.net).
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:29:00] <mrunagi>   thank you nosrednaekim
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:29:13] <nosrednaekim>      mrunagi» for?
<LjL> [Wed Mar 5 2008] [01:29:20] <mrunagi>   <----------camserver
<mrunagi> its not me
<LjL> HAHAHA
<Pici> c-67-167-160-147.hsd1.tn.comcast.net is your connection.
<mrunagi> what?!
<Pici> You're on that right now.
<mrunagi> there are 7 people working in this building
<LjL> mrunagi: don't be ridiculous, you *stated* it was you.
<LjL> really, enough time wasted.
<LjL> bye.
<mrunagi> WTF!
<mrunagi> this is stupid
<mrunagi> you wont listen to anyone
<Pici> We're only going on what evidence we have.
<mrunagi> if you think you are right then you are right
<LjL> [18:50:29] <mrunagi> maybe if you were a good fucking op you would actually listen to people you piece of shit
<mrunagi> that is stupid
<mrunagi> i dont care!
<mrunagi> i asked you if you are banning me, my nick, or my 
<jussi01> poor stdin 
<stdin> tab completion is stupid ;P
<jussi01> LOL
<Pici> tab completion is stdin 
 * jussi01 waits for him to pop up somewhere else
<pleia2> he's in #xubuntu complaining
<Pici> ah, I'm not in ther
<pleia2> of course he's stopped now :) but his language was not nice at all
<Pici> aww
<LjL> i'm sure it wasn't, i'll pass on there though
<mrunagi_> IF YOU ASK ME OP ETHIC NEEDS TO BE REVIEWED
<mrunagi_> big time
<Pici> Maybe let him in here but leave him muted?
<LjL> Pici: i'm sure he can come back
<Pici> I'm sure as well.
<no0tic> now, he certainly ban evaded :)
<LjL> no0tic: it's only the fourth time by now
<Pici> LjL: #freenode
<no0tic> LjL, and he still claims he didn't 
<no0tic> wow, klined
<mrunagi_> so where do i file a complaint against ops that abuse their power
<mrunagi_> and when you  ban someone are you banning the person, the nick, or the server
<PriceChild> mrunagi_: ubuntu has a conflict resolution process, leme find the link.
<LjL> or not
<mrunagi_> anyone answer the question?
<mrunagi_> no?
<Seeker`> Why does he keep on getting K-lined
<Gary> 'cos he keeps k-line evading?
<Seeker`> but what caused the initial K-line?
<credible> erm was there a reason for nixternal to be k-lined? O_o
<Pici> credible: hes on comcast
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I assume lots of ban evasion
<Seeker`> How does he keep on comin gback without changing his host?
<LjL> Seeker`: look carefully at the hostnames
<Seeker`> ah, they are changing
<Seeker`> some look very similar at a quick glance
<LjL> for some reason, comcast is stupid enough to give the same IP a slightly different reverse hostname
<Seeker`> :(
<nalioth> for the same IP, even
<Giuggi_> someone know when Lollo's ban expire?
<Pici> Giuggi_: Bans don't expire.
<Pici> They need to be lifted manually.
<Seveas> <-- ubotu has quit (Client Quit)
<Seveas> that was me
<Pici> I figured. 
<Seveas> it's on its way back
<Giuggi_> ...sorry, I used maybe a wrong word
<Giuggi_> a ban can disappear?
<Seveas> Giuggi_, someone can lift a ban
<LjL> Seveas: "client quit" kind of gives it out
<LjL> Giuggi_, why doesn't your friend come here to ask himself?
<Giuggi_> what is the meaning of "lift"?
<Seveas> Giuggi_, remove
<Pici> Giuggi_: remove.
<nixternal> who was the idiot behind my kline?
<Giuggi_> ...I don't know ...
<Giuggi_> I ask him
 * Pici doesn't point at nalioth 
<Giuggi_> because he's banned, I think
<LjL> Giuggi_, not from this channel
<Pici> Giuggi_: what issue are you talking about now?
<Pici> Giuggi_: er, nevermind, I misread.
<nalioth> nixternal: you unfortunately have nasty neighbors
<nixternal> we all do, but that still isn't enough reason for me to get klined
<nixternal> everybody with a . in this hostmask has nasty neighbors
<nixternal> s/this/their
<Amaranth> nixternal: finger slipped? :)
<LjL> hi LollinopiL
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Seveas> nixternal, someone klined *!*@*, that was fun
<LollinopiL> hi everyone .... please can u delete my ban from ubuntu's channel ? 
<LjL> LollinopiL, not that easy
<nixternal> hehe, they did that the other day on OFTC
<nixternal> and they said it was a boog
<LjL> LollinopiL: why did you spam that link several times?
<LollinopiL> i've only spammed a youtube video 
<LjL> LollinopiL: "only"? you've done it *twice*, in several channels
<LollinopiL> uhm sry ... buy i was excited by compiz's power .. !
<nixternal> that was my first kline ever...damnit nalioth you ruined my record for 0 klines in roughly 15 years
<LollinopiL> i need ubuntu's help ... i've leaved completely winzoz !
<LollinopiL> left*
<LjL> LollinopiL: windows*
<LollinopiL> yep
<PriceChild> LollinopiL: I may be thinking of someone else, but you put this in more than #ubuntu didn't you?
<LollinopiL> yes
<nalioth> nixternal: i can include you in all future klines, if you wish...  ( you can hold the record for "most klines and still welcome" )
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, -ot, something else... two consecutive days
<LollinopiL> let's enable only ubuntu one if u want
<nixternal> hey, a new record!
<LollinopiL> ubuntu channel ... 
<PriceChild> LjL: as well as other channels like #freenode and #defocus?
<Pici> PriceChild: I think so. At least #defocus
<LjL> PriceChild, not that i noticed
<Amaranth> Everyone gets excited about compiz :)
<Amaranth> Except the poor maintainers and the main bug triager
<vorian> lol
<Amaranth> I may be biased here
<LjL> PriceChild: but, yes (#freenode at least)
<Amaranth> Just a little bit
<LollinopiL> uhm yep ... so do i have some hopes to enter again in ubuntu chan to have some help ? 
<LollinopiL> cm on it wasn't an offtopic video too loool !
<LjL> LollinopiL, it was an offtopic video.
<LjL> #ubuntu is a support channel
<Amaranth> LollinopiL: All youtube videos are offtopic :)
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-support stuff
<LjL> and you *knew* about #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amaranth> And #ubuntu-offtopic is sick of me talking about compiz already :P
<LollinopiL> yes i know it guys, i was joking :)
<LjL> LollinopiL: why don't you register to freenode, by the way?
<LollinopiL> however ... what's your answer ? can i join ub support channel again ?
<LollinopiL> what's freenode ?
<LjL> LollinopiL: freenode is the IRC network you are on.
<LjL> !freenode
<LjL> !register
<LjL> LollinopiL: (second, bot is lagging)
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LollinopiL> uhm i didn't know i had to reg
<LjL> LollinopiL: you don't *have* to, but that will give you a unique identity on the network, and it will allow you to send private messages to other people
<LollinopiL> okz i'll do it
<LjL> LollinopiL: i would like you to read our guidelines, too
<LjL> !etiquette > LollinopiL    (LollinopiL, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> LollinopiL: please come back when you have read everything in there, and tell us if you have any questions
<LollinopiL> i've a question now before the reading 
<LollinopiL> are you
<LollinopiL> a member of the Community Council ? uhuhuhuhuh
<LjL> no, i am not
<LollinopiL> ( i'm reading an ubuntu's book )
<LollinopiL> oh okz
<LollinopiL> but you're an ubuntero 
<LollinopiL> ok i go to read
<Amaranth> LjL: Aren't you on the IRC Council?
<Amaranth> Wow I really need to keep up with these things
<LjL> Amaranth: he asked about the community council
<LollinopiL> yeah
<LollinopiL> only the best in the CC
<Amaranth> LjL: Right, but the CC is not directly involved or responsible for IRC :)
<Pici> Amaranth: I think he was just curious.
<LollinopiL> but it meets in IRC
<LollinopiL> yes 
<LollinopiL> where can i register my nick ?
<Pici> !register | LollinopiL 
<ubotu> LollinopiL: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LollinopiL> don't findi it in bot's messages
<Pici> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> i gave it before...
<LollinopiL> oh okz
<LollinopiL> i go to dinner, then i'll do it 
<LollinopiL> 10 min and i come back ;)
<LjL> ok, see you
<LoLLo> ok
<LoLLo> uhm i think i've registered my nick 
<LjL> LoLLo: you're still not identified. you need to /msg chanserv identify <password> (do it in your status window), or even better, put your password as the server password in your IRC client
<LoLLo> uhuh LoLLo is already registered
<LoLLo> hmmmmmm 
<LollinopiL> ok
<LjL> LollinopiL: you can ask for LoLLo to be dropped, it's old
<nalioth> LollinopiL: if you want lollo, /nick to it
<LollinopiL> now i do /nick ?
<LoLLo> well
<LoLLo> nono i keep the other
<LollinopiL> okok
<nalioth> LollinopiL: see PM
<LjL> LoLLo: as you prefer. you should have two, anyway, one primary and one secondary
<LjL> at least, it's better to have two
<LollinopiL> uhm okz
<LoLLo> ok i've registerd 2 nick
<LoLLo> now ?
<LjL> LoLLo: now you should link them. which one do you want as primary?
<LoLLo> i must write here nick and password ? i keep LoLLo as primary
<LjL> LoLLo: then « /msg nickserv link LoLLo <password> » (NO, not here)
<LjL> err, i meant to say
<LjL> forget that
<LjL> LoLLo: 1) /nick LollinopiL
<LoLLo> Oo
<LjL> LoLLo: 2) /msg nickserv link LoLLo <password>
<LjL> LollinopiL: this will help you in case you lose your connection
<LjL> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<LollinopiL> done ?
<LjL> LollinopiL: i have no idea. you can /nick lollo again if you're done.
<LjL> no, it's not done, the two nicknames are still not linked as far as i can see
<LoLLo> okok
<LoLLo> everything's ok
<LjL> LoLLo: well, have you read the ubuntu irc guidelines yet?
<LoLLo> well can i join support channel now ?
<LoLLo> uhm no, but now i'm reading the book on my bed 
<LoLLo> i've read the behaviour rules like nickspam etc etc
<LjL> LoLLo, if i let you back in the channel, you will *have* to follow everything in !etiquette, or otherwise you will be banned again
<LoLLo> no problem, thx for averything
<LoLLo> ever*
<LjL> LoLLo: so make sure you read them and don't spam again
<LoLLo> sure 
<LoLLo> thx and sorry !
<LoLLo> everytime i log in i must typ 
<LoLLo> type 
<LoLLo> msg etc etc ?
<LjL> LoLLo: no, you can set it as the server password
<LjL> !identify
<ubotu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, frank_ said: ubotu, kde4 is KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> LoLLo: how that's done exactly depends on your IRC client
<LjL> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> !kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> But kde4 already means something else!
<Pici> KDE 4.0.X is the latest....
<LjL> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Pici: better to have the version number, the less confusion the better
<LjL> i updated the channel topic but forgot the factoid
<Pici> LjL: Right, these are KDE users
 * Pici hides
<Amaranth> 'To whoever made it so you can't /nick when you're in a channel you can't send to: please die in a chemical fire.'
<PriceChild> Gonna give flaccid_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/DisputeResolution. He's just trolling me in pm.
<PriceChild> Amaranth: /nick Hello-im-talking-in-a-moderated-channel
<PriceChild> Amaranth: /nick you-all-smell
<PriceChild> Amaranth: /nick understand-it-now?
<Amaranth> PriceChild: /nick ajax-said-it
<I-have-no-mouth-> argh :)
<Pici> but-i-must-scream?
<TheSheep> but-I-must-nick
<TheSheep> :)
<Pici> ah, :)
<TheSheep> executed it by mistake
<Amaranth> <ajax> you could just /join, /part, change your nick, and repeat.
<Amaranth> <ajax> all you've done is made nick-spamming _more_ annoying
<flaccid_> PriceChild is breaching guidelines and has banned me for claims of breaching guidelines due to lag with ubotu.
<flaccid_> this is with #ubuntu
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> flaccid_: how did he breach guidelines?
<Pici> flaccid_: or what does he claim you did?
<PriceChild> flaccid_: that is incorrect. I muted you temporarily, then decided not to unmute, and banned after discussion with you in pm.
<flaccid_> be considerable, be respectful, be collaborative
<flaccid_> i pointed a user to ubotu factoid, ubotu lagged. so i said search the wiki to get the result
<flaccid_> PriceChild went a bit crazy from then on
<Amaranth> <Gibb> Hello. How do I setup a crontab to start a media filetype at 6 pm tonight?
<Amaranth> gah, lost my place
<Amaranth> <flaccid_> learn cron
<flaccid_> yeah i know crontab already Amaranth
<flaccid_> but thanks anyway
<Amaranth> This is a paste from #ubuntu
<Amaranth> Don't try to be funny
<flaccid_> errr
<flaccid_> [Thu Mar 6 2008] [04:38:41] <flaccid_>	!crontab
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58518/
<flaccid_> [Thu Mar 6 2008] [04:39:28] <ubotu>	cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<flaccid_> nearly 1 min lag there
<Pici> flaccid_: so?
<flaccid_> i got banned for it
<Pici> flaccid_: no. 
<Pici> "14:43:24 <?flaccid_> i got banned for it
<Pici> er
<Pici> "google is quite helpful
<Pici> 12:43:13 <?flaccid_> i also advised to search the wiki which is a primary knowledge base
<Pici> 12:43:23 <?flaccid_> what else should i do, spoonfeed?
<Pici> 12:43:34 <?flaccid_> i am also a volunteer
<Pici> 12:45:18 <?flaccid_> i thought ubotu was lagging
<Pici> 12:45:52 <?flaccid_> smells like double standards :p
<flaccid_> exactly
<Pici> I see we disagree here.
<Amaranth> If you don't want to help don't help
<Amaranth> Telling people to go search the wiki or google something does not help
<flaccid_> how does it not help?
<flaccid_> i used ubotu first, then it lagged so  i asked them to search
<flaccid_> thats not outside guidelines, thats within guidelines
<Pici> flaccid_: They're in IRC not because they want to be told to look through google or the wiki.
<Seeker`> flaccid_: Most poeple know they can find stuff on google or the wiki - they come to IRC because they want human help
<flaccid_> i understand that
<flaccid_> not exactly, i've been helping for over 3 years and not many people search
<Pici> flaccid_: The only times that is a valid response is after all other support methods are exhausted.
<flaccid_> what are the support methods please Pici
<Pici> flaccid_: Actually walking someone through troubleshooting. 
<Pici> Or if its something that we have a wiki that walks them through, you can provide them with a link.  
<PriceChild> I think its best that this doesn't drag on and a decision of whether I wheteher what he did was against the guidelines or not.
<PriceChild> I think it would be good to then sort out any other problems quickly, such as his acccusations against me personally.
<Pici> PriceChild: Although one party isn't supposed to be the mediator.... thanks :)
<flaccid_> i don't see this in the guidelines
<flaccid_> please point me to a URI on "walking someone through troubleshooting"
<flaccid_> in the guidelines please
<Pici> How about. Listen to the bot: 
<Pici> !jfgi
<Pici> oh.. it just died, didn't it?
<flaccid_> Pici: thats what i did originally. i pointed the user to the correct factoid.
<flaccid_> Pici: this is the problem and why PriceChild accused me of insufficient help
<flaccid_> because of ubotu lag
<Pici> But now that ubotu isn't around, I'm going to provide you with a link to what it would have said, instead of telling you to go find it yourself.
<Amaranth> the guidelines basically say "don't be a jerk" and I'd say telling people to go search on google fails that test
<flaccid_> but thats not in the guidelines
<flaccid_> i can't find the word jerk in there
<flaccid_> i gave them the factoid, just like you tried to give me then
<Pici> flaccid_: Telling people to RTFM or to "just google it" is not very polite, find them a url or at least give them some directions to documentation they can use.
<flaccid_> then on fallback asked them to search the wiki
<flaccid_> not google
<Pici> flaccid_: Under the "When helping: be helpful" heading
<flaccid_> i didn't do that
<Pici>  then
<Pici> 12:39:06 <?flaccid_> Gibb: google gives all
<Amaranth> flaccid_: You're reading the guidelines very strictly
<flaccid_> i mean PriceChild gave me !volunteer
<Amaranth> flaccid_: Just because you didn't use those exact words doesn't change the intent
<flaccid_> my intent was to help a user
<flaccid_> so i agree
<flaccid_> it is not my fault ubotu is not responding. maybe you should fix that?
<Pici> flaccid_: What issues do you have with PriceChild here? What actions has he taken against the guidelines?
<flaccid_> i already pointed that out
<flaccid_> its more the other way
<flaccid_> i tried to help a user and got banned because of ubotu lag
<flaccid_> that is not something i should have to take responsibility for
<Amaranth> No, you got banned for what you did after ubotu wouldn't give the answer
<Pici> flaccid_: But you didn't say "Oh, the bot is lagged, let me find the link", you just told them to look at google
<flaccid_> and how would i verify that ubotu was lagged?
<Amaranth> It didn't say anything?
<flaccid_> say
<flaccid_> ?
<Amaranth> That's how you tell, it didn't say anything
<flaccid_> thats kind of outside the guidelines anyway Amaranth
<PriceChild> Amaranth: he was muted temporarily for that.... he was only banned after the pm discussion
<flaccid_> right
<Amaranth> Could we see that? :)
<flaccid_> we are working with something scientific here, not emotions.
 * Amaranth hugs ubotu
<flaccid_> oh hooray
<Amaranth> flaccid_: And the guidelines are not a legal document, they are guidelines
<Pici> flaccid_: Do we have to explicitly put 'use common sense' in the guidelines?
<PriceChild> Pici: that's in isn't it?
<flaccid_> common sense does not equal common practice, you guys have demonstrated that
<Pici> PriceChild: Probably, I didnt look too hard.
<PriceChild> I will be back in 20 mins
<Amaranth> flaccid_: If your interpretation of the guidelines does not match ours that is not our fault.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: Hold on a second.
<flaccid_> subjectivity and ambiguity will be the problem for you guys forever until you write a proper document.
<Amaranth> PriceChild: It'd be useful if we could see a log from the PM
<flaccid_> legal or not, it needs to be explicity and not general. i hope you understand that.
<Amaranth> flaccid_: No because most people don't have problems because the guidelines are basically "use common sense and don't be a jerk"
<flaccid_> Amaranth: you summarised it yourself. you are not everybody.
<Amaranth> We only have problems with people that do not do those things and then try to say the guidelines don't say what they did is wrong.
<flaccid_> thats your interpretation
<flaccid_> its not my fault your guidelines are 'fuzzy'
<Pici> flaccid_: We can't put down every single possible iteration of an issue in the 'guidelines'
<flaccid_> learn to copy-right
<nalioth> flaccid_: explicit documentation would require more paper than any forest could provide.  please don't continue down this path
<flaccid_> see a lawyer, do whatever you need to do to fix it
<flaccid_> lol
<Amaranth> flaccid_: And being in #ubuntu is a privilege, I'm not seeing a problem here.
<Amaranth> It is not a right.
<flaccid_> isn't that what ubuntu needs?
<Pici> flaccid_: Your attitude here is not helping your case very much.
<flaccid_> don't you guys wan't clarity and legal position in the market?
<nalioth> flaccid_: this is going nowhere.  did you have anything else?
<Seveas> what ubuntu needs is people being respectful to each other flaccid_ 
<Seveas> flaccid_, and you're not showing any of that
<flaccid_> Seveas: i've done that for over 3 years
<flaccid_> look at #kubuntu logs
<flaccid_> i'lll rest my case there
<Amaranth> flaccid_: You are not doing so now
<flaccid_> i've helped thousands of people compared to the operators
<flaccid_> that is a fact.
<flaccid_> past, present, future. they are all important
<flaccid_> ubuntu's future is probably the most important
<Pici> I can't even come up with a nice response to that.
<Amaranth> Nope, I deleted three responses trying
<Seveas> a clear case of bruised ego
<Amaranth> The nicest was probably "We are operators because we were being helpful and showed good judgement"
<Amaranth> I will admit to not being very active in #ubuntu over the last year or so though, because I've been busy helping in other ways :P
<Pici> Mine started off "We don't care if you helped Mark Shuttleworth himself", but I think I was being too adversarial.
<Seveas> heh
<Amaranth> Hey I've done that :P
<Amaranth> He really likes compiz ;)
<Pici> :)
<LjL> i think he was being borderline in #kubuntu or somewhere hours ago already
<stdin> he's often borderline, needs "reminding" of the rules often
<Pici> 12:42:13 <?flaccid_> i'm banned from everywhere
<Pici> Doesnt give me nice feelings
<LjL> yeah, that.
<LjL> he was discussing bans with unagi
<Pici> sigh.
<PriceChild> Back
<Pici> You didn't miss much
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<PriceChild> I'm amazed he /part'ed so easily
<PriceChild> Was talking with im in pm since them mute.
<TheSheep> .oO( and to think that most marketing companies are struggling to *create* passionate users )
<Amaranth> TheSheep: If only we could direct such passion
<nalioth> TheSheep: how are you voiced and not identified?
<TheSheep> nalioth: I accidentally changed my nick and then changed back
<TheSheep> here
<bod_> hey guys,. i was wondering about getting a factoid !appreciate  i just helped someone for like 30mins, although some of things i suggested were not amazingly helpfull his attitude was rude and unappreciative. I have seen this happen a few times in #ubuntu and although there are factoids that touch on my point, none of them really get my point accross i was thinking of "Excuse me, but all of the people in this channel have given t
<bod_> heir free time to help 'you'. 'You came with a problem and volunteers gave their time and effort to help 'you'. 'You' returned their kindness with rudeness. Seeming as this factoid has been al about 'you' perhaps you should sstop being so self centered and say 'Thank you'. "
<Seveas> bod_, I think that one's a bit too harsh but the idea is good
<stdin> !attitude | there's this
<ubotu> there's this: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bod_> stdin, its kinda brief and i dont think makes a big enogh impact
<bod_> Seveas, fancy given !appreciate a touch up?
<Seveas> bod_, yeah I'm thinking about it
<bod_> cheers
<Seveas> !appreciare is <reply> The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget appreciare
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<Seveas> !appreciate is <reply> The people in this channel are all volunteers who donate their valuable time. Please do not 'reward' this kindness with rudeness. Saying 'Thank you' is more appropriate.
<bod_> nice, me like
<bod_> although
<Seveas> hi Giuggi 
<LjL> Seveas: actually i kind of hate it when people thank me
<Seveas> what can we do for you?
<LjL> useless traffic, for starters
<PriceChild> Point is that its more appropriate than rudeness.
<Seveas> LjL, well, that's your problem then :)
<bod_> but better then people bein rude
<PriceChild> If someone doesn't get thanked or rude to, then factoid isn't called at all.
<Seveas> .!ljl is <reply> Do not thank this one!
<bod_> !ljl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> oh, i see the dot now ;~)
<Seveas> :)
<bod_> thankyou for your input guys, Seveas PriceChild (not LjL cause he doesnt like it) ;~)
<LjL> :P
<bod_> stdin aswell,.,.;~)
<bod_> cya later guys *waves*
<Jack_Sparrow> Keep an eye on laughed ...
<ompaul> Giuggi, how can we help you
<Jack_Sparrow> I had enough and muted him...(Laughed)
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, he was trolling 
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks .. I tried PM but he would not listen
<ompaul> you should have removed him once he came out with that - 
<Jack_Sparrow> When should I un do it
<ompaul> I would not bother
<ompaul> I'd let it expire naturally 
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. I made notes just in case.. thanks again
<ompaul> i.e. when the list is being cleaned
<ompaul> * Poacher (n=Poacher@ool-4355eaeb.dyn.optonline.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "ban evasion")
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, you might be interested
<Jack_Sparrow> Good one..
<Jack_Sparrow> How did yo spot him.. I was busy with that modem
<LjL> who's this guy?
<Pici> hes a poacher
<Jack_Sparrow> troll
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, IP
<ompaul> ool-4355 with ISP
<ompaul> down side it is dyn
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-06
<mneptok> nalioth: can you find me a #gentoo op?
<Hobbsee> what for?  to shoot?
<mneptok> heh
<mneptok> nah, they have someone in their channel that just annoyed the piss outta #ubuntu
<mneptok> they're next, prolly
<nalioth> mneptok: PM me the nick of the individual
 * nalioth happens to be a #gentoo op
<Jack_Sparrow> dark_angel
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu (tarkus (troll))
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> is anyone else following the convo on -ot
<jussi01> no, 1 line summary?
<Myrtti> DrDerek
<Seveas> Myrtti, sigh, if I had seen it in time he'd be banned
 * elkbuntu wishes we had a 'ban in retrospect' allowance sometimes
<jussi01> does anyone know if auto_bleh has a kick forward option? (without banning)
<Seveas> a forward is a ban
<jussi01> ok. 
<Mez> * nalioth happens to be a #gentoo op <--- aren't you just an op EVERYWHERE ? *steals your superpowers*
<jussi01> Mez: nalioth is _the_ man, he _owns_ freenode :P 
<Mez> jussi01, no, christel is _the_ woman she _owns_ freenode :P
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Mez: true, but nalioth is right there beside her :D (rock on nalioth )
<Mez> lol
<jussi01> now, how many times did we ping him :P??
<Mez> thats a scary thought
<Mez> I'm sure he doesnt higlight his own name, I think he highlights on random stuff, he certainly turns up at strange times
<jussi01> heh, probably, like if you said !sta.ff
<Mez> nah, he doesnt always turn up then :P
<Mez> maybe on "piss"
<jussi01> Mez: I have that on hilight :P
<Mez> lol
<Seveas> piss off :p
<jussi01> hahahahahhahaha
<Mez> Seveas, lol - by the way, I think the number you have on Nickserv for you is wrong
<Mez> I tried to annoy you yesterday and it didnt get through
<Seveas> battery is dead
<Mez> ah lol, well, when you charge, if you charge in the next 48 hours, you'll have a message from me.
<Mez> Ignore it
<Pici> Strawberryjam: Hello, how can we help you today?
<Strawberryjam> hey there, i have been banned from #ubuntu, might be accidently
<Pici> Let me take a look at our logs, hold on
<Strawberryjam> i used MIRC power pack as recommended
<Strawberryjam> and i think it did somthing automatically
<Strawberryjam> ok thnx
<Strawberryjam> btw...i am new to all this
<Pici> Strawberryjam: When was the last time you were in #ubuntu?
<Strawberryjam> about 2 days ago...i remember right clicking a users name, then i was muted i think...then banned
<Pici> Strawberryjam: You pasted the definition of 'flatulent' into the channel.
<Strawberryjam> yep...i remember that turned out to be flooding...not my intention at all
<Pici> Did you mean to paste that at all?
<Strawberryjam> i was looking for a response to someone that said he farted (lol
<Strawberryjam> then that happened...had no idea it would paste it on diff lines
<Pici> Strawberryjam: Can you Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines , #ubuntu is a support channel, its not for joking around, regardless of if other people are doing so.
<Strawberryjam> i also think that my client must have done somthing when i got muted...i have no idea what
<Strawberryjam> i understand that...its my major source of information, i am sorry
<Pici> Strawberryjam: Please read those guidelines and when you are done you may rejoin #ubuntu.  also take note of the channel topics here and in #ubuntu.
<Strawberryjam> thank you...one more thing...could you recommend a secure irc client...the one i used was recommendedby a friend, but it might get me into trouble
<Myrtti> on which os?
<Myrtti> Linux, Windows?
<Strawberryjam> linux and windows....i am using pidgin now in linux...
<Myrtti> xchat is nice if you prefer qui
<Myrtti> gui, even
<Strawberryjam> ok...i'll take some time and check them out...thank you for your time, and help
<Strawberryjam> bye
<Myrtti> bye
<Pici> LjL: I was just thinking the same thing. 
<Pici> And now it seems they brough a few more with them.
<LjL> Pici: they're still talking crap
<LjL> Pici: [14:49:28] <apanknen> anybody got any good porn sites <- reason of the kick
<Pici> LjL: *shakes head*, do they realize that they are muted?
<LjL> i don't think so
<jrib> what's with sudobash?
<LjL> jrib: uhm i banned him yesterday
<Pici> 08:51:12 <?sudobash> you need to take the second ban down off or i will just keep using proxy servers
<Jucato> :)
<dgjones> Was just coming to point out sudobash's comments about a ban, but I see Pici just mentioned it, I'll go in that case
<Pici> :)
<LjL> [14:53:37] <sudobash> dude I help people a lot with Ubuntu
<LjL> [14:53:56] <LjL> come to discuss in #ubuntu-ops if you want
<LjL> [14:54:09] <sudobash> and I have some strong ties at Dell
<LjL> sudobash, ban evasion, by policy, is completely unacceptable. since you help a lot as you said, you certainly should have known that, as well as the fact that #ubuntu is far from the right place to appeal a ban.
<sudobash> ok fine i will go to efnet if ubuntu isnt the right place to help people who use ubuntu
<sudobash> which it is
<LjL> sudobash, as you wish
<sudobash> man i have used ubuntu for 1 1/2 years now and I help as much as I can... and there a lot of people in there
<sudobash> you think i want to be banned from the largest freenode channel where I can help out someone?
<LjL> sudobash, i don't try to "think" what you want or do not want to do
<sudobash> i should have not said a thing and i would still be in there helping
<LjL> i just look at what is acceptable behavior and what is not
<sudobash> better off not knowing my IP anyways the way people talk here about laws, rules and enforcement
<sudobash> should have been using a proxy the whole time
<sudobash> but you put a block on my nick now
<LjL> sudobash, i invited you here in case you wanted to discuss, not to make a pointless monologue
<Myrtti> what on earth is this
<sudobash> yeah could I please have the ban lifted so i can continue to be of some use to Ubuntu users?
<LjL> sudobash, you certainly know that open proxies are not even allowed by freenode
<LjL> sudobash: no, not at this stage, and ban evasion didn't help it at all either
<LjL> hi LukeL, can we help you?
<LukeL> hi, just curious
<sudobash> i wasnt sure where to ask for it
<Myrtti> LukeL: did you read the topic?
<LukeL> nope, now I have cyas
<LjL> sudobash: well, i think you've been around long enough to know about this channel, but still, even if you didn't
<LjL> [14:48] <sudobash> well... i got around your ban
<LjL> [14:51] <sudobash> you need to take the second ban down off or i will just keep using proxy servers
<LjL> [14:52] <sudobash> how bout an op taking off the second ban down on the list
<LjL> [14:52] <sudobash> or you might as well ban this proxy too
<LjL> this is not "asking", this is "threatening"
<sudobash> why doesnt freenode prevent proxy connects then?
<LjL> sudobash: well, i'm not freenode staff, you may want to ask one of them, such as nalioth
<sudobash> man i have been around but I havent read all the rules
<Myrtti> freenode != ubuntu, ubuntu != freenode
<LjL> sudobash: it doesn't take reading the rules to know that the way you handled it is called threatening
<sudobash> well i didnt mean to come off like that
<sudobash> i should have found this channel
<Pici> What about: 2008-03-04T16:41:48 <sudobash> wow and people talk about windows apps and shit... I help people as much as I can here but Im sick of the constant nazi regime act
<sudobash> and asked
<LjL> Pici: well, that was why i banned in the first place, after i had asked him and others, *kindly*, to bring a couple of offtopic discussions to -offtopic.
<Myrtti> eeyyyyygghhh
<Pici> LjL: I'm not questioning you ;)
<Myrtti> that's a nasty line there, sudobash 
<sudobash> your right I probably shouldnt be allow back in there but I should take to freenode people about proxy detection
<LjL> Pici: yet i'm explaining, always helps
<sudobash> allowed
<LjL> sudobash, proxy detection is not an exact science.
<LjL> that doesn't allow you to dodge bans just because you've been lucky enough to manage to evade the technical measures put against it.
<sudobash> yeah thats true... i was doing it in high school to get around their blocks and they had no clue
<sudobash> i didnt think about i just did it not thinking i was breaking a rule but i knew i shouldnt have joined ubuntu... I am just sick of some of the people in there acting like they are better than everyone else... I mean help some noobs out dont bash them and each other just because you are disagreeing about something stupid.
<sudobash> but anyway Im sure you are all like what a waste of time
<LjL> sudobash, i wasn't disagreeing about anything, i was simply asking to bring "windows apps and shit" to #ubuntu-offtopic, where it belongs. that's my duty as an operator.
<sudobash> i understand that and i was disrespectful at the time so i apologize.
<sudobash> so like after a month would you consider taking the ban off?
<LjL> sudobash: yes
<sudobash> cool I appreciate that
<LjL> sudobash: meanwhile, do check out the guidelines if, as you said, you haven't before
<LjL> !etiquette > sudobash    (sudobash, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sudobash> roger
<Pici> Myrtti: around?
<Myrtti> yup
<LjL> sudobash: and please try to keep in mind that there is no way that you'll *always* agree with what the ops do. people have differing opinions about how a channel should be run, but that never justifies being abusive.
<Pici> Myrtti: What do you think of the current -ot conversation?
<LjL> they're, uhm, talking about marriage?
<Pici> I meant the marriage jokes about women....
<LjL> i don't think i've seen the two main partecipants in -ot before
<Myrtti> yup
<Pici> They don't bother me particularly (not very funny imo though), I just wanted to make sure that someone of the female persuasion was comfortable with them.
<Myrtti> they're just so old and boring I don't even register them as anti-womenish
<Pici> Ten four.
<sudobash> very true
<sudobash> so yall watch #ubuntu and talk about what they are talking about in there to decide among the @'s what is offtopic and what not? lol thats pretty cool....
<Myrtti> sure they would be a bit offensive, but still they're so old and boring that I wouldn't bother even to lift a finger... (nowait I've done so several times to type this message)
<sudobash> may I ask what the bots are coded with?
<LjL> sudobash, not always
<LjL> sudobash, ubotu is a customized supybot
<Myrtti> borderline cases are discussed
<LjL> Pici: -.-. ..-. --
<sudobash> one second
<LjL> two too
<Pici> Amaranth: el-kbuntu among others requested it be removed.
<LjL> Pici: what?
<Pici> LjL: twss
<LjL> ah
<Myrtti> excellent
<sudobash> could i possibly do some free scripting or c++ to gain access to #ubuntu again?
<LjL> sudobash, no, a ban is a ban and if we just removed bans on request they'd be no use, yet you can keep helping Ubuntu in many other ways: you can file and triage bug reports, you can answer the forums or support requests, for instance
<LjL> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Myrtti> and the ban will be removed in due time.
<sudobash> wow how long did i prolong it with the ban evasion?
<LjL> sudobash: it didn't help. i can't give you a number, we don't have a table with ban lengths...
<sudobash> alright well I'll leave you all alone
<sudobash> umm i have a question... some how i managed to play an flv with VLC but for some reason the VLC gui wasnt visible anywhere not even in a terminal and the gnome monitor says that VLC was sleeping and using 0% of CPU... normally it uses over 10% even if minimized... is there a way to recreate this (it was an accident)... the video wasnt playing but the audo was...
<sudobash> like a way to force a process to sleep to minimize cpu usage
<Pici> sudobash: This isn't a support channel.
<sudobash> i know i cant go there i figured you all might be interested in processes that behave strangely operating in sleeping mode and not using cpu but still operating somewhat normally
<sudobash> or maybe it was just a fluke
<sudobash> interesting though if you could get your cpu to do something without directly doing it i couldnt really explain it...
<sudobash> sorry
<Pici> I removed the banforward, made it a regular ban.
<jdong> *cough* compiz still renders the video in the background
<PriceChild> I wonder why I got disconnected.
<Pici> magnetron: Whats up magnetron?
<magnetron> hi, i think there's a new bot in #ubuntu-offtopic . TheEgg
<magnetron> a chatting bot.
<Pici> magnetron: thanks
<Amaranth> --- [TheEgg] (n=rbot@c83-250-186-60.bredband.comhem.se) : Ruby bot. (c) Tom Gilbert
<Amaranth> at least he doesn't try to hide it?
<jussi01> wha???? root__: root___ root_______ and root________ in #kubuntu
<stdin> yeah, I noticed that too
<Pici> and root______
<stdin> all from Venezuela
<Pici> /who root_*
<no0tic> no clones, anyway
<stdin> all from the same ISP too
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (PS11)
<Myrtti> ubotu's lagging again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s lagging again - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> lies
<Myrtti> at least on -ot
<Pici> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, magnetron said: !lunix is an illegal hacker operating system invented by a Soviet computer hacker named Linyos Torovoltos. At least, that's what http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html say..
<ubotu> In ubotu, magnetron said: !lunix is a capricious beast, according to http://adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html
<nalioth> ubotu: tell magnetron about botabuse
<Pici> ubotu: tell magnetron about b
<Mez> !b
<ubotu> b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> iÂ'm from the Peruvian LoCo Council
<nxvl> and i was wondering what's needed to have ubotu around
<LjL> nxvl, why is the channel set up as private? :|
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> let me ask
<LjL> nxvl, are you sure it wouldn't be better to have botijo, the spanish-speaking bot?
<nxvl> oh, i didn't know that exist
<LjL> nxvl, ask in #ubuntu-irc about it please
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> thnx
<ubotu> MilitantPotato called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<tonyyarusso> Okay, someone seriously needs to remind me in about 2 hours that I really need to fix my package and get some MOTUs to upload it before we get any closer to release...It's totally minor, but my memory stinks.  :)
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: why not do it now?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: Because the stuff I need to build it is on a computer in a different city.
<Seeker`> ah
<LjL> tonyyarusso, it's not like your shiny ubuntu system comes with a shiny calendar and reminders applet built in...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: 'course not.  It is however like I'm stuck on a Mac right at this moment.
<Seeker`> tonyyarusso: ewww :P
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'll DDoS you in two hours then
 * Seeker` considers installing hardy on his laptop
<LjL> that should remind you
<tonyyarusso> LjL: wfm
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-07
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (Lars_G abusive)
<Amaranth> LjL: soundray is just as guilty there
<nickrud> hm, Jack_Sparrow was in the midst of a conversation with the guy that just got banned ....
<Jack_Sparrow> No prob, I was typing when he got rude...
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt see a thing until after the fact
<LjL> [01:10:40] <Lars_G> nickrud: Sorry, it rubbed the wrong way, I'm sorry if it was misconstrued.
<LjL> [01:11:00] <Lars_G> Jack_Sparrow: I installed from shell, with no X running.. heck I don't even have X running now.
<nickrud> LjL: ok, I see you let him back in anyway
<LjL> i never took him out
<LjL> it was a mute
<nickrud> heh. manner of speaking :)
<LjL> and that's what he said while he was muted
<nickrud> LjL: what do I set as a mode for myself to see muted comments?
<Jack_Sparrow> Give me an hour and I can come up with a funny answer
<deuryte> can some one help please?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I'll give you all the rope you want :)
<Jack_Sparrow> deuryte, Sure , may we ask the problem
<LjL> nickrud: +o
<LjL> nickrud: and the channel must be +z
<nickrud> LjL: ah. That would explain it :)
<LjL> nickrud: +z = half-moderation, i.e. ops can see what's being said by moderated/muted users
<nickrud> ok. Wouldn't you know it that just when I commit to learning this stuff so I can be more useful I get busier in real life. I expect to be up to speed soon, though.
<deuryte> Jack_Sparrow:ok, i just got cloaked on tuesday, today before i entred a channel i logged in to make sure i was cloaked , then a person showed me this   > http://www.orkspace.net/owned/,  then i went to "auditmypc.com" and sure enough... he got it.. can you explain why ?
<Jack_Sparrow> deuryte, Sorry, I have no idea, but someone with more knowledge on that might..
<deuryte> who do i see?
<LjL> deuryte, the issue is twofold. first, of course, you shouldn't be able to be exploited, whether or not you have a cloak...
<LjL> deuryte: second, you were exploited even with a cloak. i suppose it's this one you want to concentrate on?
<deuryte> yes, and the proof is in the above link... is freenode supposed to prevent that? and isnt just for that reason we are able to be cloaked?
<nalioth> deuryte: are you running linux?
<deuryte> ubuntu gutsy, w/firestarter fire wall
<deuryte> anyway]
<nalioth> well, a firewall is way overkill
<nalioth> that person was just tryin to frighten you
<deuryte> it shouldnt matter what im running, the protection belongs to freenode..
<nalioth> so long as you don't 'make a root account' or hand your user password around to newsgroups, you have nothing to worry about
<nalioth> that has nothing to do with freenoe
<nalioth> freenode
<nalioth> that is just somone trying to scare you
<deuryte> whos software is doing the cloaking?
<nalioth> deuryte: it's done on the server
<LjL> deuryte, first off, let us see if that thing might not just be a hoax, as nalioth says.
<deuryte> thats my point
<nalioth> and it's not in any way garuanteed to protect you from anything
<nalioth> LjL: it's a windows attack
<LjL> deuryte: secondly, yes, a cloak will prevent people from seeing your IP, *if* you identify yourself to services properly, *and* you don't send automatic DCC replies
<nalioth> deuryte: i've been using linux since 1997 and never run an active firewall
<deuryte> i do nothing but talk in a #politics channel
<LjL> deuryte: *but* anyway, that's not the right way to protect you, because people will try to attack machines randomly (including your own) even if you're *not on IRC* -- and they will succeed, if your machine is vulnerable. it's just bound to happen.
<nalioth> deuryte: i've never had any trouble
<nalioth> deuryte: say what?
<nalioth> deuryte: get out of here.
<LjL> nalioth: that would explain it wouldn't it
<deuryte> hold on!! too many q's at same time
<nalioth> don't bring your #politics problems out of #politics any more
<deuryte> 1st
<mc44> deuryte: that page is dynamically generated. You've been had
<deuryte> its a hoax?
<mc44> yes
<nalioth> deuryte: read the following very carefully:  Everything that is said in #politics is a lie.
<LjL> deuryte, are you italian?
<deuryte> well, i went to "auditmypc.com"  and lo...........  he was exactly right
<nalioth> deuryte: you're fine
<nalioth> we all have open ports
<deuryte> stop saying that
<mc44> deuryte: because that gif is generated when you access the page.
<LjL> deuryte, are you italian or not?
<deuryte> stop
<LjL> uh
<LjL> deuryte: ok - are you on drugs?
<LjL> is this better?
<deuryte> look, the ip , the date, the time, all match me, why is that?
<mc44> You click on link -> server gets your IP and generates a gif -> you look at it and go "oh look its me"
<LjL> deuryte, if *i* access it, they match *mine*
<LjL> want screenshot?
<stdin> deuryte: http://www.orkspace.net/owned/ is "fake"
<deuryte> mc44:  that would explain it
<LjL> mc44: do you get "gruppi" in italian too? that's a nice touch
<TheSheep_> besides, freenode cloak won't protect you when you're using your browser to open random pages -- it only hides your ip from other users of freenode
<LjL> indeed
<deuryte> mc44:  so this person linked me to a place which shows ME all that info, not him ??
<nalioth> deuryte: correct
<nalioth> you've been (sorry to say) OWNED
<mc44> deuryte: yes. However, if he owned the website, he would have your IP
<nalioth> now stay out of #politics and you'll have a happier existence 
<deuryte> nalioth: what does that mean??
<nalioth> deuryte: the joke is on you
<stdin> you've been made a bit of a fool of
<LjL> deuryte, they're right when they say the only thing to be afraid of is fear...
<nalioth> you've caused 4 man hours of work trying to explain how you fell for a joke
<deuryte> well, sacred me
<stdin> that was probably the point, deuryte 
<stdin> some people have nothing better to do
<deuryte> nalioth:well than i wont pay my taxes then u wont get paid..........  hows that?
<nalioth>   #politics is a hell hole.  stay out of it
<LjL> deuryte: anyway, the hoax-independent lesson is, do NOT rely on cloaks or anything like that to "protect" you. rely on your computer being regularly updated, and not having installed anything you don't precisely know about.
<LjL> deuryte, are you a troll?
<deuryte> fire starter should do well ?
<nalioth> LjL: he's worried over nothing.  he's running major armor already (unnecessarily)
<LjL> no
<nalioth> deuryte: you don't need _any_ active firewall
<deuryte> LjL: is every thing a joke to you?
<LjL> firestarter closes ports that you shouldn't have open to begin with
<LjL> know what you install
<LjL> keep your system up to date
<LjL> and you will live happily
<LjL> hope we've helped
<deuryte> my system is only 1 wek old
<LjL> and in fact, it wasn't hax0red.
<deuryte> ok, ill leave so you all can poke it till its dead, thanks for the relief.........
<nalioth> that is interesting. opera can't access that owned page
<nalioth> links2 loaded it just fine and even gave me the custom gif
<nalioth> i want that page so i can put it on my website portal
<LjL> nalioth, good luck getting the sourcecode i guess
<nalioth> i'm working on it
<nickrud>   that is a nifty page. nalioth don't forget you gave all that up :)
<LjL> nalioth, uhm, unless you hack into the site... i don't see the source being anywhere on google
 * nalioth whistles a happy tune
 * nalioth sshushss nickrud 
<LjL> gave up what? :P
<nalioth> time to go spelunking . . . 
<nalioth> i gave up philately to become an Ubuntu helper
<LjL> y...eah
<LjL> nalioth, you could always ask the website owner nicely :P
<nalioth> i already have
<LjL> apache vulnerability and then catting to /dev/tty1 is not "nicely"
<nalioth> sssshhhh
<LjL> nalioth: anyway i'd suggest *static* page, generated as instructed by the hoaxer, so it's not immediately clear to someone else clicking on it that it's a fake, and also checking the useragent for OS string, in order to give a list of open ports and groups that's credible for Ubuntu or whatever else
<LjL> funny how hoaxer looks pretty similar to haxor by the way
<nalioth> it's php driven (orked)
 * nalioth can't get at the underlying php
<LjL> uhm, we still have a ton of "root_____"'s in #k
<LjL> gonna kick some
<nalioth> there was something similar back in the day that'd make a popup and it had a javascript that showed your root tree along with "HI! We know where you keep it!"
<LjL> of course, it has to be php using gd
<LjL> yeah but javascript is a cheap trick
<LjL> onthefly generated gif is l3333t
<nalioth> yep
<nalioth> what would be l3333ter is to actually have it call nmap
<LjL> nalioth: yeah i thought about that, but which webhost allows you to do a portscan from php? (and doesn't kill you)
<LjL> unless it's on your own machine that is
 * nalioth whistles a happy tune
<nalioth> another time, perhaps
<LjL> nalioth: should only call it on a couple commonly-open ports anyway, or it'd take way too long
 * Seeker` wonders how mad the release day for Hardy willbe
<ubuntu_> hi
<PriceChild> Hey there ubuntu_.
 * PriceChild tries to put the hostmas to a nick.
<xp-killer> ok
<xp-killer> who is in charge?
<PriceChild> xp-killer: how can I help?
<xp-killer> sorry i cant write to fast cause the keys are not set be default for french keyboard
<PriceChild> wii?
<xp-killer> yes
<PriceChild> How can I help?
<xp-killer> its being more then 5months since i was ban.when do i get unban if possible.cause after 5;onth of not using linux i forgot a lot of stuff and i need help right now
<PriceChild> What ban? Where?
<xp-killer> i tink i ban from all distro whqt have to do with kubuntu
<PriceChild> distro?
<xp-killer> sorry
<xp-killer> rooms
<xp-killer> i forgot
<PriceChild> I don't believe you are.
<xp-killer> im not?
<PriceChild> Only #ubuntu-offtopic as far as I can tell.
<xp-killer> so y i wqs redirected here?
<xp-killer> was
<PriceChild> xp-killer: please read the status window to tell me what channel you were redirected from.
<xp-killer> kubuntu
<PriceChild> #kubuntu ?
<xp-killer> yes
<PriceChild> Aha I missed that one.
<xp-killer> soo?
<PriceChild> odd, bantracker doesn't list it
<xp-killer> are they still going leave it so?
<xp-killer> im i realy ban for life?
<xp-killer> hello
<nalioth> xp-killer: please be patient
<xp-killer> ok
<nickrud> any opinions on emma in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> She causing trouble again?
<credible> ugh
<nalioth> she's good
<nalioth> expressing her (quasilegal) wishes
<nickrud> it was F.U instead of get bent. astro76 pointed it out, she came back with that one
<PriceChild> grrr
<nalioth> so poke her in PM about "doing it the right way" 
<PriceChild> if she goes on about it again point here here
<nickrud> she is getting tiring
<nickrud> nalioth: what's 'the right way' you're speaking of?
<nalioth> nickrud: the one not involving the 'eff' word
<nickrud> she's already got that message
<nalioth> i suspect a better way . . .
<mneptok> *any* message like that is unacceptable, IMO
<mneptok> what if everyone did it?
<mneptok> and by allowing one person, you allow everyone.
<nalioth> so get her in here for a chat
<mneptok> let's do.
<mneptok>  /m emma please /join #ubuntu-ops
 * mneptok waits
<emma> Hello? I was invited here?
<mneptok> emma: it is unacceptable to add your little IRSeek comment to every line you send to #ubuntu
<mneptok> or any official channel
<mneptok> emma: if every user did it, it would be bedlam. which means that no users can do it. yourself included.
<emma> Why is that?
<mneptok> that's why.
<emma> Are you getting paid by the IRSeek corporation?
<nickrud> rflol
<nickrud> emma: it's about bulky fluff in busy channels
<emma> How can I indicate in my post that I don't give the IRSeek corporation permission to publish my content?
<mneptok> that's a good question. good luck as you look for an answer.
<emma> Because I really don't want to associate with a slimy disreputable Israeli corporation. And I don't give them permission to monitor me or violate me.
<mneptok> but "adding pointless disclaimers to every line i type" is not the answer
<PriceChild> emma: /part #ubuntu then.
<mneptok> then don't /join #ubuntu
<emma> Maybe I could post that once and say it is in effect for the next 5 minutes kind of like Sudo?
<mneptok> emma: why?
<mneptok> emma: it is in no way legally binding.
<emma> Well who knows unless someone takes it to court.
<emma> I don't think you are a lawyer.
<nickrud> emma: but we do control content on that channel. Your choice.
<mneptok> i don;t think you are, either. and certainly not one specializing in Israeli free spech ethics.
<mneptok> *speech
<emma> Im not sure why the Ubuntu ops want to associate with a slimy disreputable Israeli corporation that has already proven that it cannot be trusted. 
<nalioth> emma: may i suggest you put your disclaimer in your 'real name' field of your irc client
<mneptok> it's not our job to explain that.
<nalioth> emma:  you may /whois me to see what i'm talking about
<mneptok> it is your job, as a memeber of the community, to follow the IRC guidelines.
<nalioth> mneptok: i think my suggestion is valid
<mneptok> you have been asked to stop certain behavior by the IRC ops. that's the issue now.
<emma> You see, dear Ubuntu ops, it is really people with the social skills exhibited by mneptok here that does you all such harm. 
<nalioth> i was busy elsewhere and didn't get in on the beginning of this chat
<emma> Having someone tell me what 'my job' is is pretty offensive to someone who is well known to care a lot about freedom. 
<emma> Pretty oppressive behavior to tell someone what their job is. 
<mneptok> emma: freedom comes with responsibilities
<emma> You would make a good storm trooper with that bedside manner.
 * mneptok invokes Godwin
<nickrud> emma: It appears that your social skills are limited to personal attacks.
<nalioth> emma: yes, well. i had the thought i proposed when i suggested you be invited here
<nickrud> me seconds mneptok 
<nalioth> i think adding "no commercial entity may use my speech blah blah in the 'real name' field will work
<emma> Oh nickrud - very disappointing. I generally think you are above most of this.
<emma> nalioth,  yes maybe so. 
<nickrud> emma: personal attacks in support of my opinions? Yes, I am. I've only seen you do this
<nalioth> emma: now you are 'personally attacking'.
<emma> I am not personally attacking anyone. 
<emma> I am followed all over IRC by Ubuntu ops and sent veiled threats by them so that's pretty rich.
<emma> I'm glad we can write this into your Ubuntu-ops log 
<emma> It might be nice to have someone speaking truth to power now and then in this #ubuntu-ops-bat-cave
<nickrud> emma , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_hominem 
<emma> I'm very well aware of that ad hominem means. And I have not attacked anyone personally. 
<nalioth> emma: the bottom line is: if you continue placing your legalese after everything you say in #ubuntu, you won't be there long.  putting your boilerplate in your 'real name' field will work fine (and has been done before)
<nickrud> <emma> You see, dear Ubuntu ops, it is really people with the social skills exhibited by mneptok here that does you all such harm.
<emma> Yes, it is a fact that when you go around commanding people that does you all harm.
<emma> That was not a personal attack that was a statement of fact. You are, a bit like police.
<nickrud> and the storm trooper comment. I rest my case. Emma start your own server. Run it your way. Don't assume that simply because you're here it's gonna be run your way.
<emma> You must understand that when some policeman go bandying their batons in situations where it is not called for, that makes all the police seem disgusting.
<nalioth> emma: was there anything else?
<emma> lol was there anything else.
<emma> You invited me to come here. I should ask you if you have anything else. 
<emma> Do you have anything else?
<nalioth> emma: i asked them to invite you to tell you about the 'real name' field.
<nalioth> i'm sorry i was not here when you joined, as i was taking care of other business
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> drderek is in -offtopic, already annoying me
<Seveas> but I'm heading back to bed
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok.. will look into it
<mneptok> Seveas: join the club.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: we got it
<Hobbsee> oh good
<Hobbsee> nalioth: so, why not kick irseek out, ignroe the fact that ubuntu does public logs under no set licence anyway, then just refuse to speak to emma?
<Hobbsee> eihter way, it appears that irseek is not being used at all anyway
<Hobbsee> if the irclogs.u.c is more palatable, then just keep that, and cut the whinging.
<Hobbsee> irseek will, if not already, copy the content at irclogs regardless
<nalioth> yes, we have mentioned that
<Hobbsee> i know she doesn't care.  she likely won't be apeased until all logging is gone - so is somewhat of a lost cause.
<Hobbsee> but the rest, however...
<Hobbsee> if irseek is gone, then she has no leg to stand on.
<Hobbsee> there's no tangible evidence that anyone is logging for commercial gain
<Hobbsee> if she continues, or changes to a tirade about ubuntulog after that, then nuke her to kindom come, as she clearly isn't wanting to be a part of the channel.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: we seem to be getting no gain from it at all
<nalioth> you have a point
<Hobbsee> even if it goes for a couple of weeks - i doubt we'll see any backlash from them at all
<Hobbsee> er, from our irc people
<Hobbsee> everyone only looks at ubotu's or ubuntulog's logs anyway.
<nalioth> i honestly think that emma would be best served with the boilerplate in her "real name" field as logbots are sneaking in all the time
<Hobbsee> yeah - but i think others who don't like it, but are less vocal about it, have a point
<Hobbsee> you're right, i don't think that emmma will ever be happy
<nalioth> that may be true
<Hobbsee> nalioth: that being said, i wouldn't want to set a protocol that by people whining, they get what they want.  People are usually taught that that doesn't work from a young age, when they throw tantrums.
<nalioth> understood
<Hobbsee> nalioth: in which case, my preference woudl be to kick it out (we're getting no tangible benefit from it anyway - no one's disputing ubuntulog's logs as it is), and if emma complains again....well, so be it, and we'll deal with it, likely less favourably, when the time comes.
<nalioth> i guess it can be put on a meeting agenda
<Hobbsee> nalioth: if people *do* start disputing ubuntulog's logs, then it would probably be worth putting it in
<Hobbsee> and when was the last meeting?
 * nalioth would have to look at the wiki
<Hobbsee> nalioth: all you need is a council quorum.  or one of us to kickban it, actually :)
<nalioth> yes, i know  :)
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (pacifico)
<ubotu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (pacifico)
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Cpudan80> If any of you have ops in ##linux, your help would be appreciated 
<Cpudan80> pacifico is there too
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ^
<Cpudan80> Fiedly got it
<nickrud> should get a kline (and I don't say that lightly)
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<Cpudan80> Yeah
<Cpudan80> I'm watching ##windows
<Cpudan80> Usually they go in a pattern
<nalioth> klined
<Cpudan80> :-)
<nickrud> thank you o great one ;)
<Hobbsee> oh good
 * Cpudan80 sends gifts to nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> nick  we got another nick is ops are fags
<Hobbsee> haha
<nickrud> personal insults I can handle :)
<Hobbsee> already gone
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<PriceChild> I just found a voicemail on my phone from my cousin 'so i decided to check out ubuntu to see what its all about' - wooooo! 'but when it starts it goes on about a kernel panic, which seems a bit wierd, and then noacpi stuff... what should I do?'
<nickrud> PriceChild: is your cousin a troll ?
<PriceChild> lol no
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, danbhfive said: !stats what is the stats command?
<nalioth> what is up with limcore?
<nickrud> pissed at losing mail, letting off steam. I'll ask him to stop shortly
<no0tic> nickrud, he simply doesn't listen :(
<Hobbsee> kmail sucks, anyway
<Hobbsee> i thought it had stopped losing mail though
<nickrud> no0tic: true. 
<no0tic> kmail never lost a mail here... :)
<Hobbsee> yay @ that bug.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, NeT_DeMoN_ said: !no stats is currently out of funding so is unavaliable at this time
<Hobbsee> imap ftw, though
<nickrud> evolution lost an imap mail just a couple days ago. Couldn't reproduce, but I switched to thunderbird. Too bad, I liked the calendaring
<Hobbsee> wasn't it still on the server?
<nickrud> nope. Not in the trash, not in any folder
<no0tic> nickrud, you can use lightning extension for thunderbird (https://addons.mozilla.org/it/thunderbird/addon/2313)
<nickrud> luckily it was one of those friendly emails, nothing work related
<Hobbsee> ouch
<nickrud> no0tic: I've used it, it's alright. I really like evolution though, it just feels right. Been using since beta days, and I'm really comfortable with it. But I can't chance losing an important mail.
<no0tic> nickrud, I see
 * Hobbsee likes her thunderbird
<nickrud> no0tic: I'm in the process of looking at all the extensions. I've got to rearrange many of my work habits. thunderbird has too many options :)
<no0tic> I use very few of them: enigmail, lightning and contacts sidebar. I didn't find a tray icon extension.. it would be great
<Hobbsee> doesn't work for !windows.
<no0tic> :(
<nickrud> I am finally able to completely remove windows from my machines. The company provided one :)
<no0tic> Hobbsee, I found one
<nalioth> nickrud: i'm glad to hear that
<Hobbsee> oh?
<no0tic> Hobbsee, mozilla new mail tray icon for linux
<Hobbsee> ah right.  that's different to what i was thinking
<Hobbsee> there's some in the reops
<ubotu> In ubotu, andre said: hi,what is your name
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Taggard said: !abcd is efgh
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: The only option for minimizing thunderbird to the tray at this time is alltray, yeah.
<tonyyarusso> or has been.  Hopefully new stuff works..
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, I found an extension that minimizes it and changes the icon if new mail arrives
<tonyyarusso> no0tic: what versions is it compatible with?
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> Kmail <3
 * Hobbsee wonders why we have 47 pepole in here
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, latest
<Seveas> Hobbsee, we seem to have picked up some idlers
<Hobbsee> Seveas: seems os
<Hobbsee> *so
<no0tic> tonyyarusso, 2.0.0.12 afaik
<Seveas> at least emma and andre are unknowns to me
<Tm_T> andre: hi how can we help you?
<Tm_T> Seveas: yup
<Tm_T> hmm
<elkbuntu> Seveas, pressent1r is a remnant of the romneybot precautions... 
<elkbuntu> which since romney is no longer vying for presidency, are no longer needed?
<Seveas> maybe we'll see ronpaul bots
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> Seveas, clearing the romneybot bans from the lists would give us back more space anyway
<elkbuntu> iirc it should give back 6 more slots, if not more
<Hobbsee> just create bigger banlists
<elkbuntu> our ban lists are allegedly as big as they can go
<Seveas> yup
<Seveas> maybe we should start expiring bans
<elkbuntu> probably a good idea
<elkbuntu> once i get my VPS, i think i might work on this
<elkbuntu> oh, wrong channel
 * elkbuntu stabs her synaptics pad
<Seeker`> why do they have limits on the size of ban lists?
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, managability
<elkbuntu> and, it forces us to clean out dynamic bans
<Seeker`> how many ban slots are there?
<elkbuntu> not a clue
<elkbuntu> check how many bans are in the ban list atm, it'd be close enough to the limit -- we always are
<Seeker`> hmm, it would seem that there are 432 bans in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> Seeker`: default: 50
<jpatrick> Seeker`: if channel is +L by staff, no idea
<Seeker`> so its just a little over the default then
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jpatrick> hey Tm_T 
<Seeker`> lo Tm_T 
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, that doesnt include +d bans either, which count towards the limit
<Seeker`> +d?
<elkbuntu> i dont know how to explain them, but know they exist
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<elkbuntu> i think it's like realname bans
<jpatrick> yep
<Seeker`> elkbuntu: Yeah, it matches on realname
<ubotu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (clane)
<elkbuntu> ^^^ very foul picture :(
<Myrtti> Amaranth: !
<Amaranth> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> tsk
<Mez> Seveas, ignore the message
<Seveas> Mez, ?
<Seveas> you mean the sms? :)
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> Seveas, yes ... *
<Seveas> :)
 * Seeker` wonders if any other countries refer to sms messages as "text messages" or "texts"
<Mez> Seeker`, they do over here...
<Mez> (in the UK :)
<Seeker`> Mez: Seeing as I'm in the UK, it doesn't really count as another country :P
<Mez> Seeker`, I know :P
<Mez> Seveas, the only reason I said it just now was cause I just had a delivery report saying it was recieved
<Seveas> yeahm I just plugged my phone into some nice volts
<Mez> hehe
<Seeker`> Seveas: As opposed to "bad volts"?
<Seveas> Seeker`, bad volts ar what I charge users with
<Seveas> they tickle more
<jdong> Seeker`: the bad ones are the 19-36V flux when the line rings
<jdong> Seeker`: and teach a lesson to people who try to siphon free power from the phone lines
<jrib> about 10 copies of 88.232.184.171 just joined #ubuntu
<jrib> and left
<LjL> jrib: those might be the turkish spammers again...
<LjL> they were 88.232.*.*
<LjL> <FloodBot1> WARNING: xhaCkeR_mi_S, aysemlue, Beyazz, hFyuve, boylessine, GORURSENe, canimm, urpertsici, arkadaus are all connected from 88.232.184.171
<LjL> they seem to all have XXXXX as realname
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> Where'd my KOS script go
<LjL> Mez: your what?
<Mez> "Kill on sight"
<LjL> ah :)
<Mez> Though that wont work here anyways
<LjL> Mez: are you an ircop on other networks?
<Mez> yes
<jpatrick> guys, I'm going to clear ancient bans from the -motu list
<jpatrick> s/guys/folks
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (Sylvia- - spam bot)
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58738/
<jpatrick> oh, right, everyone /cycle-ing now
<Dave2> Mez, can you please leave spambots so we can check 'em and K:line
<Mez> Dave2, ah, sorry
<Mez> -ChanServ- #ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<Mez> -Sylvia-- Hello, play online with me , http //jugar-online.blogspot com/}
<jpatrick> Mez: hence my pastebin
<jpatrick> ;-)
<jdong> could we make it a policy to redirect !paste into people?
<jdong> it tends to flood just as much as the original flood to begin with
<jpatrick> jdong: !paste > jdong it?
<LjL> jdong, wait for ubotu v2
<LjL> jdong: i think having factoids that only work on redirect may have its merits
<jpatrick> LjL: yes, but how would the bot know who to redirect to?
<LjL> jpatrick: well, it wouldn't, you'd need to know about it. i think the *caller* could get a PM saying "Sorry, that commands needs a target user to work, use !factoid > nickname"
<LjL> just an idea
<jpatrick> ah
<LjL> i think you could also have factoids that give a brief summary in the channel, *and* more links and explanations in PM
<LjL> to reconcile things that are handy to have everyone see, without flooding the channel too much
<stdin> maybe triggered by !list ;)
<LjL> doing !list should get you banned :P
<jdong> is everyone allowed to !list??
<LjL> jdong: why not?
<Seeker`> what does !list do/
<stdin> list is just an alias to !ubotu
<LjL> yeah, but it's the *intent* that should be banned for :)
<Seeker`> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> on some "other" servers, it's a command for bots to send a list of files to download (usually illegally copied things)
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<LjL> stdin: like *all* other servers? :P
<stdin> servers not as virtuous as freenode anyway
<jdong> LjL: oh I thought !list would list all factoids
<LjL> yikes no
<LjL> there is no such command actually
<nickrud> virtuous? Have any of you actually met nalioth :)
<PriceChild> doesn't it normally list all 'real' commands?
<PriceChild> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Lart, Mess, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<PriceChild> like that ^
<stdin> http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi lists the factoids
<LjL> Pici: not with !
<LjL> nickrud: thank god not
<PriceChild> nickrud: you know how there are a few people on the access list you've never seen before?
<nickrud> PriceChild: yes, most
<PriceChild> Well why do you think they aren't around anymore?
<LjL> heh
<nickrud> mmmm....
<nickrud> ah well. work calls. If you never hear from me again ...
<LjL> #ubuntu banlist is full please, time to clean old bans
<LjL> s/please/people/
 * Mez just cleaned some of his
<LjL> i just go and clean the non-nickname, non-ident bans that are more than a month old and don't obviously look like static addresses
 * Seeker` wonders how a static address looks different to a dynamic one
<LjL> Seeker`, "l33t.hax0rs.box.sk" would be static.
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> also, "192-168-0-2.static.vericomcastaol.com" would be static
<Seeker`> I thought you were referring to IPs
 * Seeker` gets an odd feeling about aharksparr in -offtopic
<Mez> and "pokethesmot"
<Seeker`> I think I've seen poke in there before, and didn't seem too bad
<Seeker`> but aharksparr just seems odd
<Mez> mmhmm... I've opped temporarily, it has a calming effect some times
<Seeker`> :)
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Mez: You watching?
<Mez> Seeker`, :P
<Mez> elkbuntu, around?
<ubotu> In ubotu, flipstar said: hello +this is a test
<mneptok> @btlogin
<PriceChild> grrr hit my head on the fireplace
<Gary> ouch
<Seeker`> PriceChild: that was silly
<band4life> LjL?
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (zokorasa)
<PriceChild> Wtf... why has the CC's email address disappeared?
<PriceChild> Its not on the wiki, its not on lists.u.c, its not on the launchpad page...
<nalioth> PriceChild: ruh roh
<PriceChild> Found it in my sent mails
<PriceChild> but that's a bit odd....
<PriceChild> watched a little of 'thought crimes' last night... and the woman who can read minds notices how the dashing male lead is always singing the scooby doo theme tune in his head
<PriceChild> I guess nalioth is too.
 * nalioth is constantly processing
<jpatrick> PriceChild: I think it's on https://lists.ubuntu.com/ - can't load pages right now
<PriceChild> jpatrick: it isn't
<jpatrick> hmmm
<picard_pwns_kirk> hello people
<picard_pwns_kirk> I have a ban to appeal
<PriceChild> Hey there.
<PriceChild> What channel?
<Seveas> picard_pwns_kirk, when, where and why was this ban set?
<picard_pwns_kirk> #ubuntu-offtopic
<picard_pwns_kirk> set app. 1 week ago
<picard_pwns_kirk> I ctcp'd the chan
<picard_pwns_kirk> no one ever told me it was bad
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<picard_pwns_kirk> and i was bored
<Seveas> picard_pwns_kirk, did you appeal before?
<picard_pwns_kirk> yeah
<picard_pwns_kirk> last week
<picard_pwns_kirk> the op got annoyed when I asked why it was bad
<picard_pwns_kirk> and I left
<Seveas> who was the op?
<picard_pwns_kirk> ompaul, IIRC
<Seveas> (having trouble with my logs atm)
<Seveas> well, you're not notoriouslt troublesome. Just don't do it again
<picard_pwns_kirk> k
<Seveas> ban removed
<picard_pwns_kirk> thanks, man
<PriceChild> !guidelines > picard_pwns_kirk
<Seeker`> PriceChild: too late
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu (soltaraefv)
<nickrud> I'm assuming the staff is trying to track the troll coming in as soltaraefv and zokorasa and some others?
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> Seveas: klined
<Seveas> nalioth, he's been coming in from several IP's
<nalioth> we'll just have to do what we do
<ompaul> Seveas, nick?
<Seveas> <nickrud> I'm assuming the staff is trying to track the troll coming in as soltaraefv and zokorasa and some others?
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<nickrud> nalioth: figured you would, wasn't sure if you were aware yet
<band4lif1> LjL
<band4lif1> ?
<ompaul> lets see 
<ompaul> band for life and evade 
<ompaul> how to impress
<band4lif1> ompaul  huh?
<ompaul> work it out
<band4lif1> im not really band for life am I?
<ompaul> well you call yourself that 
<band4lif1> i find it whimsical
<ompaul> and you use evade as a name - you will inspire confidence in those you try to communicate with
<band4lif1> what do you mean I use evade as a name?
<nalioth> band4lif1: don't play games with us
<band4lif1> I dont see any thing that says evade.
<ompaul> I do  evade@69-179-65-101.dyn.centurytel.net
<band4lif1> I dont get email
<ompaul> and for taking me for a fool I thank you 
<band4lif1> ???
<ompaul> or maybe not
<ompaul> go away
<band4lif1> well Ill leave you to your amazing existence as a channel operator.  farewell
<ompaul> its a chore but I do it for a community 
<ompaul> so work that out
<ompaul> have a nice time 
<band4lif1> how about I actually go to work
<Seveas> good idea
<ompaul> wow - I been working for over 25 years at this stage .. so I know that gig don't impress me much
<band4lif1> and as far as a community goes, I am part of it, whether you like it or not.  Now just because I ASKED about evading, doesnt mean I evade.  Sure I was angry and SAID I was going too, but I DID NOT.  so your ban is unjust, and most of you are pompous.  
<ompaul> the next comedy show is on in 30 mins
<Seveas> band4lif1, err, namecalling doesn't really help
<Seveas> LjL is not here atm so either cool down or leave please
<band4lif1> seveas I am at a loss of ideas at the moment.  every time I come in here you lecture me on evading, and tell me to leave, without giving me any answers.  I am tired of searching for this op who has a personal vendetta against me for nothing but curiosity.  If I was against this community I would have begun my evading weeks ago, but I respect your rules.  And am trying to seek a positive end.  All I ask is for you to show me the respe
<band4lif1> and help me get back in :-)
<ompaul> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Seveas> band4lif1, I'm not at all interested in your situation so until LjL arrives, there's nothing I can do
<band4lif1> thank you
<band4lif1> have a good evening, farewell
<PriceChild> mrunagi wants to come back into this channel.
<ompaul> let's see, there are the many identities of mrunagi_ 
<ompaul> let's see, there are the many identities of mrunagi_ 
<mrunagi__> so how can i file a complaint against an op and when will my questions be taken seriously
<ompaul> how many do you want to talk about it?
<PriceChild> mrunagi__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<ompaul> !guidelines > mrunagi_ 
<mrunagi__> and for the second half of my questioj
<mrunagi__> ?
<ompaul> the question you asked is answered 
<Seveas> that would imply taking it seriously
<mrunagi__> the question about filing a complaint was answered
<mrunagi__> i had several other questions that were laughed at prior
<ompaul> the second part is a matter of opinion, you think you are not taken seriously, perhaps you are not right in that assumption
<Seveas> mrunagi__, what were those questions?
<mrunagi__> perhaps i am not but i still was laughed at instead of answered
<ompaul> perhaps you don't understand just how seriously you were taken
<mrunagi__> one of which was, who or what are you banning...
<mrunagi__> i have several connections i _personally_ use......and the extension of my ban is based on something that didnt even happen
<mrunagi__> such as the accused ban evading
<Seveas> mrunagi__, my logs indicate that you are right now not only evading bans but also k-lines
<mrunagi__> that is exactly my poinmt
<Seveas> if freenode staff sees you, I have no doubt this IP address will be k-lined swiftly
<Seveas> why do you keep evading?
<mrunagi__> im not in my opinion
<Seveas> you are
<mrunagi__> which is why i am asking what is being banned
<PriceChild> mrunagi__: *you* are banned.
<Seveas> look up the definition of evasion
<mrunagi__> PriceChild: exactly........so the day i was klined i shouldnt have had a ban extension
<mrunagi__> because i wasnt even on irc in the 2 days prior
<PriceChild> mrunagi__: you claim.
<mrunagi__> i understand that you have nothing to go on but i have nothing to do with the camserver here
<Seveas> mrunagi__, staff s good at looking through disguises
<mrunagi__> apparently not
<PriceChild> I'm pretty confident we have logs of you thanking someone for access to camserver...
<ompaul> mrunagi_,  your say so and we tend to agree with staff
<mrunagi__> thanking someone for access to camserver?
<mrunagi__> my understanding is that someone hopped from the camserver to this pc trying to resolve a problem on the camserver pc
<Seveas> ah, the 'innocent baby' pose
<PriceChild> I cannot confirm personally.
<Seveas> won't work
<PriceChild> Oh so it was someone else using your nickname? Brother? Cousin?
<mrunagi__> this is exactly the problem
<mrunagi__> i have said on many occasions that this is a business trying to convert over to linux
<ompaul> what is 
<mrunagi__> there are 3 connections and 8 computers here
<mrunagi__> and 7 employees
<ompaul> and in this business people all use irc
<ompaul> no work being done then
<Seveas> and they all have the same rotten behaviour on irc
<mrunagi__> that isnt of your concern ompaul
<Seveas> bad company to work for
<mrunagi__> nice
<mrunagi__> keep going
<mrunagi__> this is why i have a problem with ops
<mrunagi__> you are now involving yourself in something that isnt of your concern
<mrunagi__> no one here has 'rotten' behavior except for me
<Seveas> no, this is why ops have a problem with you, always blaming things you do on others
<PriceChild> If it isn't of our concern then we can't help?
<mrunagi__> my ban was extended for having 'ban evaded' which i did not do
<ompaul> mrunagi_, well it has bad it security - harassing people on irc should be forbidden by a good it security policy
<mrunagi__> Seveas: if you all would calm down and actually read my words
<mrunagi__> i never claimed i did nothing wrong
 * PriceChild steps back
<Seveas> mrunagi__, ahem
<Seveas> <mrunagi__> no one here has 'rotten' behavior except for me
<mrunagi__> what
<mrunagi__> now i cant even admit to my own wrong doing/
 * ompaul reads that last line 
<Seveas> you admit to having rotten behavior and want to be unbanned?
<Seveas> never going to happen I think :)
<mrunagi__> yea i guess not because non of you are listening
<Seveas> oh we are
<mrunagi__> my ban was to be lifted after 2 days
<mrunagi__> why was it not
<ompaul> we do a lot of the time
<mrunagi__> just not in this case?
<Seveas> I'm listening to the k-line train due to arrive at this station any minute
<ompaul> mrunagi_, the sequence here is misleading
<mrunagi__> you are all impossible to deal with
<ompaul> it should be
<ompaul> <mrunagi__> yea i guess not because non of you are listening
<ompaul> <Seveas> oh we are
<ompaul> <ompaul> we do a lot of the time
<ompaul> but you got a comment in there - mores the shame
<nalioth> so, mrunagi__ after you were klined the first time, what were all the subsequent mrunagi_s doing arriving here threatening to 'do this all day' ?
<mrunagi__> i was accused of ban evading on a nick 'camserver' and that never happened
<mrunagi__> when i was treated unfairly i lost it
<Seveas> ah, revenge
<Seveas> best served cold
<ompaul> a great motive 
<mrunagi__> it wasnt revenge
<Seveas> mrunagi__, if you had followed the correct appeal procedures your ban might have been lifted by now
<Seveas> as it stands, you're evading several k-lines, reducing the chance to that happening to below zero
<ompaul> or less
<mrunagi__> am i evading?
<Seveas> I didn't say how much below zero
<mrunagi__> or am i on a connection 25 miles away from the one that was klined
<mrunagi__> when i asked the first time i got laughed at
<mrunagi__> apparently thats how ops do thing
<mrunagi__> sarcasm, facetious attitudes
<Seeker`> mrunagi__: The problem is, its people that are banned / klined, not connections
<mrunagi__> that is exactly my point
<mrunagi__> so my ban shouldnt have been extended
<mrunagi__> because _i_ wasnt on irc
<nalioth> mrunagi__: there are at least 6 IPs you used to access this network in the past week
<mrunagi__> nalioth: i understand that i evaded the ban on the kline im not denying that
<mrunagi__> in my email i explained my thought process and i was wrong
<Seveas> s/evaded/evade/
<Seeker`> mrunagi__: Whatever was done was done by you, not your connection, so when the connection is k-lined, that is a message to you, from the staff that you should not be on the network. By joining from  a different address, you are evading the kline
<Seveas> no need to speak in the past tense when you're continuing to break the rules
<mrunagi__> but had my ban not been extended i wouldnt even be in this situation
<ompaul> mrunagi__, you got two connections here for some reason
<mrunagi__> if i wanted to evade i would have changed my nick
<ompaul> same ip
<Seveas> mrunagi__, no, if you had behaved properly you would not have been in this situation
<mrunagi__> Seveas: if your op hadnt gone against code of conduct i would be here
<nalioth> mrunagi__: you _did_ change your nick
<Seveas> mrunagi__, remember that this all started with you misbehaving
<mrunagi__> nalioth: i mean i would change it to one not resembling any others
<mrunagi__> Seveas: all of this started because i joined in on an already conversation about microsoft
<nalioth> mrunagi__: why not come back and see us in 30 days
<mrunagi__> if you want to ban me from the ubuntu channels for life then tell me ill never come back but you have banned 6 other people here that are trying to run a business
 * jrib is getting bored of this spam
<ompaul> mrunagi_, and being on irc stops that business
<ompaul> wow that is some business
<mrunagi__> ^^^^^^^^^^666
<mrunagi__> and that is allowed?
<mrunagi__> making fun of someones business?
<Seeker`> mrunagi__: Canonical provide support if your business wishes to pay for it.
<Seveas> mrunagi__, yes, if all people are you
<nalioth> mrunagi__: come back April 7th, please
<mrunagi__> Seveas: i dont understand your statemennt
<mrunagi__> 30 days....youre serious
<Seveas> and the circle is round :)
<mrunagi__> because ljl decided to go against guidelines i get 30 days
<Seeker`> mrunagi__: I suspect they will extend it if you protest
<mrunagi__> he never even gave me steps or the url for resolution
<nalioth> mrunagi__: you decided to 'go against the guidelines' in a major way
<Seveas> ♪ The weels on the bus go round and round, round and round ♫
<mrunagi__> i understand this.......but that is AFTER i was treated unfairly
<mrunagi__> you are telling me that ops are allowed to make fun of users
<nalioth> mrunagi__: 30 days please.  try to stay out of sight until then . .
 * nalioth starts the countdown
<Seveas> mrunagi__, you were never treated unfairly as far as my logs show
<Seeker`> its a vicious circle
<mrunagi__> Seveas: keep looking
 * jdong kinda likes this highlight
<Seveas> and there come the PM's!
<Seveas> <mrunagi__> jesus christ i cant even read suggestions given to me??!
<Seveas> no idea what he meant there
<ompaul> I don't know - can't he read:?
<Seeker`> he thinks he is treated unfairly, so he complains, doesn't get the answer he wants, so gets more angry about being treated unfairly
<jdong> I believe the suggestion was:
<jdong> 17:59 -!- mrunagi__ [n=mrunagi@68-243-54-222.area7.spcsdns.net] has left  #ubuntu-ops [requested by ompaul: "bye"]
<jdong> which means umm.... what it says
 * ompaul wonder will he turn up again if I remove the ban on that ip
<Seveas> even if you don't
<Seeker`> ompaul: you should take bets
<ompaul> Seeker`, na
<ompaul> that would be boring
<ompaul> we know he will one way or anothter
<Seeker`> but the question is when - each person bets on a number of days < 30
<Seeker`> whoever is closest, wins
<ompaul> ehh no he don't
<Seeker`> either that or ban him for 1 year for every day before 7th april he turns up
<ompaul> Seeker`, he is nearly there
<Seeker`> you may want to look out for jinsomnia, just started spamming a load of rubbish in -uk
<Seeker`> -23:04:34- :jinsomnia : me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<Seeker`> -23:04:35- :jinsomnia : me so horny
<Seeker`> and worse
<ompaul> Seeker`, na - he only does that in -uk
<ompaul> whatever his beef is
<PriceChild> nalioth: that's the same guy as earlier in #ubuntu ^
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> PriceChild, I only ever noticed him in -uk before
<ompaul> new pattern of behaviour hmm
<PriceChild> ompaul: i think nal klined him earlier
<ompaul> ack
<Seeker`> Does anyone want his host?
<ompaul> * Seeker` sets ban on *!*@91.98.15.112
<nalioth> i've klined several of those trolls today
<jrib> my last 3 or 4 bans have been that same crap
<Seveas> someone please send that guy a prostitute to get rid of his frustration...
<nalioth> Seveas: trolls will use any concept, religion, etc to troll
<Seveas> I know
<nalioth> they don't require sex, just chaos and consternation
<Seveas> well, sex will keep them occupied
<Seeker`> they require a trip on the clue train
<nalioth> that bloody fool was not only in -uk doing it, but -ir also
<PriceChild> what is -ir?
<nalioth> iran
<Seveas> ah, next he'll turn up in -va annoying the pope
<nalioth> most likely
<Seveas> (iff -va means vatican, dunno)
<Seveas> or -il being antisemitic
<Seeker`> Vatican City has the highest crime rate per capita anywhere in the world
<Seveas> heh
<Seeker`> They also have 2 popes per square KM
<PriceChild> what is it with vatican facts lately
<Seveas> is it really that small?
<Seeker`> Seveas: 0.5 square kilometers
<Seveas> PriceChild, Seeker` wants to be the next pope
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Those are the only two I know :(
<Seveas> Seeker`, yeah I understand that, thought it was bigger though
<Seeker`> Well, I also know that there are only about 500 people with a Vatican City passport, and the pope always has the passport with ID number "1"
<Seeker`> but thats about it
<ompaul> Seveas, would you believe that the word: antisemitic had a different meaning, a broader one in 1928, it was some thing like  "against people from the middle east" it did not discriminate by way of nationality or religion
<Seveas> i would
<Seveas> though the 'sem' in antismetic is a jewish reference
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> I have a book around here somewhere on the origin of words
 * ompaul needs a bigger house with more book shelves :)
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> I know the feeling
<mc44> [Origin: 1870–75; < NL sémīta < LL Sém (< Gk Sm < Heb Shém Shem) + -īta -ite1] 
<ompaul> mc44, source
 * ompaul likes to read the source and check it for blobs 
<ompaul> ohh the pain of the puns
<mc44> ompaul: the dictionary
<elkbuntu> Seveas, ompaul http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semitic
<Seveas> ah
<ompaul> interesting
<elkbuntu> assyrians and hebrews are the only sematic races still tracable afaik
<elkbuntu> the roman empire did it's job well
<elkbuntu> s/semitic/sematic/
<ompaul> elkbuntu, empires tend to do that kind of thing
<ompaul> funny enough that is how they became empires ;-)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, yep
<ompaul> buks, how can we help you?
<buks> well, I have a problem installing kubuntu-kde alpha 6 via the LAN
<Seveas> buks, this is not a support channel
<buks> oh, thanx, i am reading the wiki to see what this channel is about :)
<Seveas> buks, for operator matters
<buks> ok
<Seveas> if you have nothing to discuss with the operators, please read the topic for a hint on what to do next :)
<ompaul> seanw, is there a #kubuntu+1
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> Seveas,  is there a #kubuntu+1
<PriceChild> not afaik
<nalioth> ompaul: there shouldn't be
<ompaul> oka 
<ompaul> buks, then you need #kubuntu
<buks> thanx, i am there already, first time using kapote, i will figure out how to leave soon :)
<PriceChild> ompaul: #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> buks, use /part
<buks> thanx
<PriceChild> #ubuntu and #kubuntu are only releases, #ubuntu+1 deals with all of hardy
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> ahh well he can be redirected from there
 * nalioth gives ompaul the heimlich
<ompaul> *COUGH*
<ompaul> <tgfm> me wants Fatima (prophet Muhammad's daughter) so bad
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^
<Seeker`> ompaul: same guy?
<ompaul> yeap or one of a club
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-08
<ompaul>  nalioth  >> more of the same * TalikA (n=talik@84.47.245.157) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul)
<ompaul> * ompaul sets ban on *!*@84.47.245.157
<nalioth> ompaul: does your client have the '10 minute quiet' setting?
<ompaul> not with you?
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, Think you should set one on the name TalikA too ?
<ompaul> remvoe the ban after 10 cos it is klined?
<nalioth> ompaul: it halps with the tab completion  :|
<nalioth> ompaul: and yes
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, no it will use another name and proxy in 10 mins
<nalioth> or less than 10
<ompaul> nalioth, na but I will look after it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, thought it had repeated that name more than once
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, if so then feel free to do so
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, if that is the case op up once and hit all the nicks that it has cycled though today
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok,    But it is time for a nap....   bbl
<Seeker`> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<ubotu> Seeker` called the ops in #ubuntu (llama123456789)
<buks> ompaul: even though this is not a support channel, its nice to know someone is actually watching over me :), thanx
<ompaul> hehe
<buks> wait, dont tell me... /part
<Seeker`> Mez: Connection problems?
<Seeker`> ompaul: Is tonight particularly bad for weird people, or do I usually not pay enough attention to notice them?
<ompaul> Seeker`, the latter methinks - it is friday which is a good day for it
<Seeker`> depends on how you define good :P
<ompaul> Seeker`, I now have that nice person in pm
<Seeker`> which nice person?
<Mez> sorry about Floodbot2's downtime. it was planned
 * Mez yawns
<ompaul> Seeker`, the one which was warned off then removed
<Seeker`> ompaul: ah, fun
<Seeker`> the guy that was asking about fedora?
<ompaul> Seeker`, na the other party - the one who was not discouraging them
<ompaul> Seeker`, then played both sides of a coin at the same time - baiting me which worked and tried to be good in channel at the same time
<Seeker`> NinjaPlimsoles?
<ompaul> Seeker`, yeap and I wonder was he one part of a double act
<ompaul> see last q for someone who is on their first day on ubuntu that is a rich question
<Seeker`> ompaul: what makes you think that?
<Seeker`> there was only 4 mins between them joining
<Seeker`> ompaul: If you mean eatatjones
<ompaul> yeap
<Seeker`> hmm, ninja just appeared in -uk
<Mez> Seeker`, popey can ddeal with it
<Seeker`> Mez: I can deal with it too :)
<ompaul> Seeker`, watch it
<Mez> Seeker`, but you're going to bed
<Seeker`> am I?
<Mez> i thought i saw you saying you were somewhere
<Mez> lol
<Seeker`> Mez: I said i'm beginning to get tired - I'm going to be really geeky and wait up and watch star trek
<Mez> ah fair enough
<Mez> i should go bed now
<Mez> got a long day on sunday
<Seeker`> nn
<Mez> i didnt say i was going to
<Mez> lol
<Seeker`> Mez: :P
<Seeker`> Mez: good long day or bad long day?
<Mez> Seeker`, day in bed with new gf
<Mez> so very good
<PriceChild> popey is back :/
<Mez> yes, he is
<Seeker`> Mez: oooh :P
<PriceChild> I was getting excited when he quit, thought we were done with him.
 * Mez pets popey and hopes his server is ok
<Mez> PriceChild, nah, his server was being moved to a new Power supply
<Mez> same as me... i just came back quicker
<Mez> <NinjaPlimsoles> is this channel considered to be offtopic? <-- sighs
<ompaul> Mez, do o4o that will help him go over the line and get banned ;-)
<Seeker`> I reckon we have to be a bit careful with him
<Mez> ompaul, he's in a loco channel
<ompaul> it works there too
<ompaul> and names that channel
<ompaul> :->
<ompaul> }:-> even
 * Mez pokes an o4o his way
<ompaul> I am off out of there I figure you will get more obvious trolling now
<ompaul> night
<LjL> "lol"
<Seeker`> lo LjL 
<LjL> [01:18:07] <buks> hi, the powers that be over at #kubuntu-ops pointed me here (I feel I'm being watched), so let me ask: I am having a problem installing kubuntu-kde4 alpha 6 via the LAN. the option to install the desktop is missing
<Pici> o.O
<Seeker`> LjL: Is the floodbot source still "classified"
<LjL> yeah
<Seeker`> k
<PriceChild> nickrud: I don't think there's need for a ban.
<PriceChild> He won't be back, and it just clogs the list.
<nickrud> PriceChild: I clear all but the egregious ones after 24 hrs
<PriceChild> k k
<PriceChild> My uni just elected a pirate as president.
<Pici> arr?
<PriceChild> was announced an hour ago... there's already people shouting on the radio, a couple of facebook groups/petitions and just general angry people
<Pici> Surely if s/he was elected, a majority voted for them
<PriceChild> 9,000 in the uni, 3,000 voted, he got 52%
<PriceChild> (3 candidates)
 * PriceChild finds his manifesto
<nickrud> sounds like more of a majority than a debian election anyway
<PriceChild> can't find it
<PriceChild> but they included... "cutlasses for all"
<PriceChild> "destroy half of the central bridge across the lake, then force the lecturers to 'walk the plank'"
<nickrud> sounds like the voters are fun-loving nihilists :)
<PriceChild> http://pastebin.ca/933081
<nickrud> I'd probably have voted for him in my university days, the the usual candidates were so humorless and earnest
<Seeker`> is tor only banned in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Seeker`: it isn't banned in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> !tor-gpg | Seeker` 
<ubotu> Seeker`: You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Seeker`> ah, I thought it was
<PriceChild> its blocked, unless you set up tor-tpt
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, PlayBoy said: ubotu: My card is free driver since feisty version...
<Pici> ubotu: tell playboy about bot
<jdong> kinky.
<PriceChild> jdong: down boy
<jdong> PriceChild: you know what fevers do ;-)
<PriceChild> nickrud: bossmanbeta is an -uncensored guy... not having this,
<nickrud> ok. glad you took over, personally
<PriceChild> not sure what channel he was invited from, cba to figure it out tonight
<PriceChild> seems a sane guy
<PriceChild> just pulled into it
<nickrud> it's not an insane position, just a futile one.
<PriceChild> nickrud: if you see others like that, just mute and discuss it in PM/send in here. They are pulling people into that channel, and being alarmist.
<PriceChild> If it would have been me, I would probably have done the same as him.
<PriceChild> A nice polite conversation in PM, remove the mute and everyone's happy.
<nickrud> hm. I'm banned from it. Wanted to talk to emma before the last blowup happened. 
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee:  I understand you did some web host research recently.  I'm feeling open to be talked to on the subject after tonight.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: mmm?  OK
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, foo said: !ops Thanatos is spamming on join
<foo> Thanatos appears to be a troll, or a bot. /me tries to tell
 * Hobbsee doesn't seem to get the on-join spam...
<foo> Hobbsee: A part of me is thinking that he's a troll who grabbed my name on autojoin. I don't think he's a bot, his messages seem to be at irregular intervals. 
<Hobbsee> it's showing as xchat.  starnge
<Hobbsee> perhaps os
<foo> Hm, then yeah, I'm going to vouch for a troll. Anyways, I'll just /ignore him, unless you think it necessarily to take action (which I don't think you would in this case)
<nickrud> I saw him in a pm, told him it wasn't polite to pm without permission. I haven't heard from him since. He's now andre
 * foo seconds that
<foo> 23:04 <foo> It's not polite to PM, please stop
<foo> 23:05 <andre> you fool
<foo> hmm.
<nickrud> ditto, exactly
<foo> 23:05 <andre> you big fat
<nickrud> just now
<foo> 23:06 <foo> :/
<foo> 23:06 <andre> sia anjing
<foo> 23:06 <andre> you dog
 * foo thinking troll
<nickrud> <andre> sia anjinga(YOU DOG)
<foo> hmm
<nickrud> I think I'll kick, see what he does
<foo> nickrud: Thank you :)
 * Hobbsee tries pm'ing
<nickrud> so I wait
 * foo loves the organization with ops for this channel
<nickrud> pecking order foo
<foo> I've been an op for #mandrake back in the day, and #mandriva, and I am with a few other smaller channels ... and I believe this is the way it should be done
<foo> Jono doesn't hang around in here does he?
<Myrtti> no
<Hobbsee> he does occasionally
<Hobbsee> but not this channel
<foo> ah, nice. ohh, I see
 * foo has seen him at SCALE the past few years 
<nickrud> meant to make scale, but had to work on short notice
<foo> ah, nickrud, you in the area around SCALE?
<foo> bummer
<nickrud> I work right by LAX
<nickrud> planned on leaving my car in the lot there (have a card) and walk to scale from there
<nickrud> was looking forward to his keynote
<foo> Ah, sweet. May I PM you?
<nickrud> sure
<foo> Thanks 
<foo> Hm, don't think I should idle here. Catch you folks later :) Thanks again -
<Hobbsee> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> good.
<foo> haha
 * foo straps on parachute and bails
<Myrtti> he's nice
<nickrud> Hobbsee: so, was andre reasonable?
<Hobbsee> he was asking me what my name was, etc.
<nickrud> hai what is yoor name  ?
 * Hobbsee has no name.
<nickrud> saves ink I guess
<nickrud> ok, silence until I said peanut butter, then I get back <andre> SIA ANJING KU AING 
<nickrud> <andre> ABONG KABOGOHNA SI IZZA ANU PANG HIDEUNGNA SA DUNIA
<Hobbsee> ooookay then...
<sleepster> haha wth is this place?
<sleepster> anyways.. I am bored
<sleepster> so I guess I should talk to an op
<sleepster> it's sort of ignorant of you guys to ban someone for saying RTFM.. especially since I help a lot of people in that channel
<ompaul> the way we help people is we rtfm and then we get the info and give it to them
<ompaul> that is all
<ompaul> give the specifics to the person
<ompaul> you google they don't
<ompaul> thats all
<sleepster> that's naive
<ompaul> no that is the way the ubuntu help system has worked for the last couple of years
<sleepster> you guys breast feed them..
<sleepster> then they keep coming back for more questions
<ompaul> the good ones end up helping
<sleepster> people should learn to find answers... "learn" to find answers
<ompaul> that is not the way in this space
<ompaul> those who want to learn will 
<nickrud> sleepster: I've been helping here for years, as as ompaul. We do know what works
<sleepster> whatever you say chief 
<ompaul> sleepster, I have been helping on irc in *nx channels since the early nineties 
<ompaul> even in places called #nohelp :)
<ompaul> sleepster, I'll let you back in, but if you are not going to give complete help then please observe
<ompaul> most of the everyday stuff is on the wiki
<sleepster> its ok.. u don't have you
<ompaul> do /msg ubotu search foo and you will find a reasonable
<ompaul> answer
<nickrud> we try not to chase away people by talking over their heads. or implying that because they are clueless they are useless
<ompaul> sleepster, I have seen a guy go from no use to developer in there on more than one occasion 
<ompaul> sleepster, we know what we are at - growing the GNU/Linux community one step at a time - it is not a private club where TLAs do the business - we try to lower the barriers  to access as much as possible
<ompaul> the motivation is simple - get people on the platform then they are empowered
<ompaul> !bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<nickrud> ompaul: you're talking over my head, what's a TLA
<ompaul> three letter abbr
<ompaul> ivation
 * nickrud throws bricks
 * ompaul gathers nickrud's lego and gives it to bazhang
<ompaul> sleepster, there ya go
<ompaul> I'll remove that ban now
<ompaul> sleepster, done
<sleepster> thanks.. but I am still banning me from #ubuntu until I learned the ubuntu ways
<sleepster> and until sleepster learns those rules..
<sleepster> I am keeping him away from the innocent feeble minds of ubuntians
<ompaul> ok
<ompaul> is there anything else we can help?
<sleepster> no.. I am fine thanks
 * ompaul points to the topic 
<ompaul> I'm off out for breakfast
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (jonathan2)
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (jwdnho)
<Gary> just set a ban on jwdnho for - < jwdnho> archman: i have a hardon for your mama <--- someone might wanna log it in your ban tracker
<ubotu> Moshe called the ops in #ubuntu (Flynsarmy)
<ubotu> Moshe called the ops in #ubuntu (archman)
<ubotu> Moshe called the ops in #ubuntu (bazhang)
<Laughed> I have a ban that I would like lifted. 
<theunixgeek> disturbance in the chat room
<theunixgeek> somebody named Moshe keeps calling !ops on everyone
<Gary> theunixgeek: I see
<Mez> I kf'd herer
<Laughed> hello....
<Moshe> !ops | Ljl
<ubotu> Ljl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Moshe called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (Ljl)
<Hobbsee> Moshe: yes?
<Moshe> !ops | me
<ubotu> me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Moshe called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (me)
<Moshe> !ops | Moshe
<Mez> Moshe, wtf are you doing?
<Mez> !botabuse > Moshe 
<Laughed> mez are you an OP, cause that is no way to talk to anyone
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Mez> Laughed, an we help you?
<Mez> can *
<Laughed> I have been wrongfully banned and I would like it lifted
<Hobbsee> strange.  i wonder if the guy has had a bit too much red cordial or something
<Mez> Laughed, who banned you
<Laughed> DOn know, one of your ops who wanted to flex his muscles. apparently he didnt like that I was an ATI user
<theunixgeek> lol one of the free software crusaders
<Laughed> I dont know what that means, ugeek
<Hobbsee> a *lot* too much red cordial, it looks like
 * Hobbsee looks up Laughed's ban
<Hobbsee> Laughed: under what nickname / IP was the ban?
<theunixgeek> Laughed: ATI won't open up its drivers. Some people hate that.
<Laughed> this one
<Laughed> I just needed help. it turned out it wasnt an ATI issue
<stdin> theunixgeek: if there's nothing else we can do for you, we like to keep the channel free of idlers
<Laughed> it was actually somethign else
<Laughed> I needed to remove splash from the boot line
<theunixgeek> stdin: okeydoke
<Laughed> Something Sparrow, jack
 * Hobbsee sighs, looks up full logs
<Hobbsee> yeah, i found the quiet.  which is a) not a ban.
<Hobbsee> and b) appears to already be removed.
<Laughed> who me???
<Hobbsee> yes, you.
<Laughed> I just tried to log in and it said i was banned
<Hobbsee> ah, hang on
<Hobbsee> it's swapped from a ban to a quiet
<Hobbsee> er, other way aorund
<Laughed> is your nick a play on calvin and hobbs
<Mez> no, its a play on her surnam
<Mez> e
<Laughed> k, brb
<Hobbsee> no, it's not.
 * Hobbsee sigh
<Hobbsee> Laughed: i'd suspect that most people's ATI cards work, by the way.  No need to say that they all don't, when you've only tried yours
<Hobbsee> Laughed: also, senses of entitlement "you must help me, because i dared to install your operating system of choice" also don't go down well
<Laughed> hmm, thats all good and well. but I never said that, implied or otherwise
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Laughed> I came here for help
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Laughed> I came here for help
<Hobbsee> gah
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <l815> Laughed, if everyone was as demanding as you, no one would be helped
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Odd-rationale> gralco: Hold on...
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Flare183> kenro: you got that right
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Laughed> 1815 ive been here for an hour
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Laughed> I didnt realize there was a number i was supposed to take
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <l815> Laughed, and there are 1246 people here
<Hobbsee> [22:02] <Laughed> or a line i was supposed to get
<Laughed> your missing entries
<Hobbsee> [22:03] <Laughed> okay where is the line
<Hobbsee> <etc>
<Laughed> and I came here for help
<Hobbsee> yeah.  want the full log?
<Hobbsee> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/05/%23ubuntu.txt
<Laughed> Sure
<Hobbsee> so did most of the other poeple there.
<Hobbsee> you got at least some help.
<Laughed> so why am / was I being given a hard time for it
 * Hobbsee didn't want to spam out the channel with too many lines
<Laughed> it seemed I was being givne a hard time because I am an ATI user
<Hobbsee> because demanding people help you won't get you overly far.
<Hobbsee> no, not really.  how many people in that channel do you think know about advanced ati issues anyway?
<Hobbsee> most cards just work
<Laughed> how many people would have been able to figure out it was just a matter of deleting plash"from the boot line
<Laughed> splash
<Hobbsee> probably not a lot - especially as that only works for some people.
<Hobbsee> and why mangle with the options, if it happens to work for them
<Laughed> I dont get the last point
<Hobbsee> you ceratinly got help, from those forum threads you were given.  apparently they worked.
<Laughed> No
<Hobbsee> mangling with grub.conf, with taking out splash 
<Laughed> I actually found the answer in a thread that was  a year old. It was a thread / post I created
<Laughed> when I first tried using ubuntu a year ago
<Laughed> So I am not sure what articles you think helped me
<Laughed> and no one in this chat room gave me a thread to the forums
<Hobbsee> well, you clearly got your answer somewhere
<Laughed> yes i did
<Laughed> and I have more questions
<Laughed> is this not where I should be to get those questions answered???
<ubotu> Stuar[T] called the ops in #ubuntu (Lartza_)
<ubotu> Stuar[T] called the ops in #ubuntu (prince_jammys)
<Laughed> Dealing with Sparrow,Jack was more about him exhibiting power, control... not about finding a resolution or common ground... not like our conversation here
<ubotu> Stuar[T] called the ops in #ubuntu (Javid)
<Hobbsee> damn people on the koolaid again
<jpatrick> blimet
<jpatrick> -y*
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> are moshe and stuar[t] the same person, btw?
<Mez> probable
<Hobbsee> they're acting in the same brain-deaded way
<Mez> s/e/y/
 * Hobbsee pinches the alcohol.
<Laughed> you should dry your fingers off. You dont want to mess up your keyboard
<Laughed> You are banned from #ubuntu
<Laughed> :-(
<Seveas> --> MohammadBoozary (n=Mohammad@91.186.209.75) has joined #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Laughed: i'm happy to lift the ban, but please remember that a lot of people wan't help, most people in there don't know the answers to all problems, and that you may find a better solution using another method of support (see ubuntu.com/support)
<Laughed> Copy
<Laughed> :-D
<Hobbsee> hmm?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: hah.  i thought that might be coming.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: especially after the mac sales....
<ubotu> alabamas called the ops in #ubuntu (prince_jammys)
<jpatrick> not again!!
<Hobbsee> what is *with* these people today?
 * Gary passes Hobbsee a mug of hot chocolate
<Hobbsee> hehe, thanks
<Hobbsee> i think i'll get my kickban quota for the next month doing this
<Hobbsee> Gary: is this guy just using continuous proxies?
<Gary> yeah, he'll be next to impossible to keep off the network, by the looks of it
<Hobbsee> Gary: want to start klining him or something then?
 * Gary cannot do them yet :'(
<Hobbsee> ah
<ubotu> johnhoseloa called the ops in #ubuntu (mnemo)
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (johnhoseloa)
<jpatrick> help....
<ubotu> johnhoseloa called the ops in #ubuntu (jpatrick)
<Amaranth> shit ban list full
<Amaranth> !ops | clear ban list
<ubotu> clear ban list: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Amaranth called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (clear ban list)
<jpatrick> Amaranth: he's back
<Amaranth> arg fucking xchat-gnome and it's lack of banlist
<jpatrick> Amaranth: +R the channel
<Amaranth> I am taking extreme measures here while I install xchat
<Amaranth> Where the hell did the other ops go?
<Gary> mario galaxy?  Seveas hehe, thats like for ten year olds
<Amaranth> Seveas: I feel sorry for those irssi users
<jpatrick> Amaranth: why?
<Amaranth> ban management
<Gary> thats the problem I have
<Gary> irssi wins on so much, yet fails at a few things
<Amaranth> xchat-gnome is the same :P
<Amaranth> i now have Amaranth_ in #ubuntu with xchat
<Gary> i'm on the work laptop (windows) irssi in putty/screen
<Gary> work lappy is ultraportable :-)
<Gary> Seveas: can you write a chanserv.py for irssi please :-)
<Hobbsee> there's already ban.pl
<Gary> I have auto_bleh.pl, but no idea except /ab and /at on how to use it
<jpatrick> Gary: what version of auto_bleh.pl?
<Gary> tomaws one
<jpatrick> Gary: I use no0tic's and it's pretty useful: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/58861/
<XiXaQ> could someone please unban me? I was kicked and banned yesterday because of a tab completion error.
<Gary> jpatrick: they still don't seem to have a unban optio :'(
<ubotu> Aranel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seveas> XiXaQ, ctcp's should not be sent to channels 
<Seveas> any channels
<Seveas> so if you think it's a tab completion error, think again
<XiXaQ> much better to use a target list you mean? 
<Seveas> no, just don't send ctcp's 
<Seveas> it's mostly useless
<XiXaQ> really? 
<Seveas> yes.
<Seveas> except for CTCP action ofcourse
<Amaranth> CTCPs just annoy people
<XiXaQ> hehe, ok. I don't mind. 
<Hobbsee> XiXaQ: are you using irssi?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> strange
<XiXaQ> Hobbsee, you know that.
<Hobbsee> yeah, ctcp lagged.
<XiXaQ> why are you wasting my time asking which client I'm using? You know my client will respond to that question for me.
<XiXaQ> but that's ok. Cursing and making fun of people leads to a warning. A ctcp leads to a kickban. Weird policy. 
<Hobbsee> ....because my client lagged.
<Hobbsee> fail @ reading comprehension, apparently.
<XiXaQ> perhaps someone should consider documenting the rules for the channels... 
<jpatrick> !guidelines > XiXaQ 
<XiXaQ> I've read that.
<XiXaQ> it doesn't say anything about ctcps being a permban offence.
<Amaranth> oh jeez, not this again
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: There are no hard rules
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: It is just a general "use common sense and don't be a jerk"
<jpatrick> Seveas: -b nzk*!*@* ?
<Amaranth> CTCP to the entire channel is being a jerk
<XiXaQ> wow.. 
<Seveas> jpatrick, /cs autorem #ubuntu list :)
<jpatrick> Seveas: right
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: An exact statement of what to do and what not to do would be a book
<XiXaQ> if channel ctcps are such a bad thing, I wonder why no ircds implements any way of blocking them like they do for colors and such. 
<Amaranth> They do, actually
<Amaranth> freenode has a mode to let users block CTCPs
<XiXaQ> that's not a channel mode is it? 
<XiXaQ> channel mode c is fairly common. Which mode is used to block ctcps?
<jpatrick> XiXaQ: for users, it's +C
<jpatrick> there is no channel mode for it tho
<XiXaQ> why is that?
<Amaranth> Because we don't expect people to be stupid
<Seveas> XiXaQ, because the /me command also is a ctcp
<Amaranth> That too :P
<XiXaQ> ah.. Good point.
<Amaranth> Although it would be possible to block everything except that
<Seveas> of course
<Seveas> your point is more reasonable
<XiXaQ> wow, I'm a jerk and I'm stupid... This just keeps getting better and better.
<Seveas> we expect people not to annoy others
<Seveas> XiXaQ, someone a jerk if he/she thinks it's ok to annoy everybody in a channel with a useless ctcp
<Seveas> and given your answers so far, you seem to think that's ok
<XiXaQ> I do think it's ok to send a ctcp to a small channel, yes. I see no problems with that as long as it's for a reason. 
<Seveas> there's no good reason
<XiXaQ> how do you know?
<Seveas> name one
<Amaranth> XiXaQ: What reason do you have for knowing my latency, what time it is, or what IRC client I'm using?
<Seveas> give me one good reason why it's ok and I'll unban you
<Seveas> Amaranth, client could be useful for support
<Seveas> but you don't need to know everybodys client
<XiXaQ> I didn't send a version. I sent a time. 
<Seveas> well that's even more fricken useless
<Seveas> seriously, name one good reason and I'll unban you. If you can't think of one: please leave this channel, we have a no-idlers policy
<Amaranth> Why do you need to know what time my computer thinks it is?
<XiXaQ> no, it's not. I knew the channel was small and that most people would have ntp enabled. A CTCP TIME would reflect the correct time. Of course, I could have sent a message asking someone with ntp enabled to tell me what time it is, but that would not be an accurate reply. 
<Seveas> useless
<XiXaQ> how is that?
<Seveas> you forgot lag
<Seveas> and you forgot that you can simply use ntp
<XiXaQ> no, I didn't. That's why I used a channel ctcp instead of sending it to someone I know uses it. The most common time will be the correct one. 
<Seveas> last chance, come up with a food reason
<Seveas> good even
<XiXaQ> can an unprivileged user install ntp? 
<Amaranth> @now
<Amaranth> <ubotu> Error: Please don't use @schedule during a meeting
<Amaranth> wth
<Seveas> err
<Amaranth> I can't use @now anywhere because the kubuntu guys are in a meeting
<Laughed> lol, that was kinda funny
<Seveas> that's bad
<Seveas> ubotu2 has that fixed :)
<jpatrick> Amaranth: we finished
<Seveas> jpatrick, ubotu doesn't know that yet :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: you around?
<jpatrick> jussi01: /whois says not
<jussi01> jpatrick: yeah, i know. she was 25 mins ago, but all is good. :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: is it related to "Gave your name" ?
<XiXaQ> there is an interesting document located at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct which I feel is fairly relevant.. 
<jpatrick> XiXaQ: yes, we've all read it before several times and signed it
<XiXaQ> saying that people are stupid and jerks because they disagree with unwritten rules is certainly in direct contrast with the second paragraph. Kicking and banning people without any warning, does that help people to feel secure and and comfortable? 
<jussi01> jpatrick: yes and no. I would have mentioned that, but I wanted to speak to her about something else also. :)
<jussi01> XiXaQ: I havent participated in this conversation, as I have only been here for part of it. But from reading back a little, I see you ctcp'd a whole channel, just to get an "accurate" time. As you have been told, there is absolutely no need for thas, as accurate times are available in many other places. To me, it is clear you are now trolling, please now remove yourself from the channel.
<ompaul> XiXaQ, there is no good reason to use ctcp to a channel other than if you are all the people in it alone - anything else is somewhere between rude and invasive of other peoples privacy - please leave this channel now
<XiXaQ> I am not trolling, and I think you're misunderstanding. What happened yesterday is fine. I accept and respect the rules of the channel. After all, it's a very big channel and all big channels must have rules. What I'm saying, is that I think a user should get a warning the first time he or she violates an unwritten rule. 
<ompaul> XiXaQ, and a user should bring their common sense with them to irc
<XiXaQ> yes, of course. 
<ompaul> XiXaQ,  now I ask again - please leave this channel now
<XiXaQ> I still feel that sending a ctcp time is a good way of knowing what time other users have, but I respect that you don't like it. 
<XiXaQ> ok, I'll send an email instead.
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul, a guy I banned on the 5th that you banned again for evading soon after "Laughed" is back and my ban has been removed (by someone) did you speak with his earlier.  You suggested that I not lift it and that we let it expire naturally?
<ompaul> no I did not
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, there was a call for bans to be removed earlier the ban list was full
<Jack_Sparrow> Laughed@00l-4355.eaeb.dyn.optonline.net  . np he seems to be behaving himself, just wanted to understand...
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, scroll back is your friend ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<ompaul> ohh you joined after I did
<jussi01> !-ati
<ubotu> ati is <alias> binarydriver - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:21:15
<jussi01> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> !-nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is <alias> binarydriver - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:21:10
<ompaul> long living ;-)
<jussi01>  !no, binarydriver is <reply>To install the Ati/NVidia/Matrox drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said:  !no, binarydriver is <reply>To install the Ati/NVidia/Matrox drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> comments?
<jussi01> hmmm
<ompaul> you are not logged in
<ompaul> ehh 
<ompaul> really though I think maybe there is a better way
<ompaul> let me think for a moment
<jussi01> no, I thought the space in front would tell the bot not to do anything...
<jussi01> anyway
<jussi01> @login
<ubotu> OK
<jussi01> now i am :)
<ompaul> okay let me make it a little shorter
<jussi01> go right on ahead :)
<ompaul> For these video Ati/NVidia/Matrox cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> now
<ompaul> that I like
<jussi01> nice
<ompaul> short as can be
<ompaul> !no binarydriver is <reply> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> I know you will 
<jussi01> haha
<ompaul> I hate factoids that are more than a line long with more than two urls in them
<jussi01> I was thinking more like, "ypu'd better" :D
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> gah, I hate my own typos
<ompaul> I wish that help.u.c was community.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> ompaul: did I tell you what Ive been doing for the last few days? :D 
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> but I guess you may do now ;-)
 * ompaul has been busy with family issues
<jussi01> hehe...
<jussi01> ompaul: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photos/
<jussi01> no need for explanations...
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<Myrtti> picard_pwns_kirk claims to be 13 yo...
<ompaul> we noted that
<ompaul> we don't think so
<Myrtti> neither do I...
<Myrtti> but I'm a bit tired of complaining about the language 
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, __mikem said: !dangerous is <reply> Some root shell commands are potentially dangerous and should not be typed in the chat room. Newer users might attempt to run them and end up hosing their machines. Therefore, please refrain from typing such commands in ANY of the Ubuntu channels.
<ompaul> <ompaul> __mikem, refused - would cause more questions than it answers
<ompaul> vis that !dangerous
<ompaul> however the sentiment is good
<nickrud> ompaul: wrong channel for __mikem ;)
<ompaul> nickrud, no
<ompaul> just saying block it
<ompaul> pming mike on it
<Myrtti> let's consider a use case
<nickrud> the guy started out asking reasonable questions about how to repair, then it shifted into resignation and description. Was about to ask him if he still wanted help
<ompaul> !tctk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tctk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !info tctk
<ubotu> Package tctk does not exist in gutsy
<ompaul> !search coroners
<ubotu> Found: 
<ompaul> ohh well 
<Myrtti> ompaul: are we contemplating on the issue "some root shell commands? which exactly so I can avoid saying them here :-P" kinda questions?
<ompaul> Myrtti, rm -rf / in particular    -- checked the channels population before I said that
<Myrtti> because if we can think up some use cases for that factoid, we might be able to rewrite it in a matter that won't cause more questions to arise
<ompaul> tut tut tut
<Arfee> Hello
<ompaul> *!*@cpc3-warr3-0-0-cust866.bagu.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-ops
<Arfee> what?!
<ompaul> you are not in #ubuntu
<Arfee> what ya mean?
<ompaul> I redirected you to #ubuntu-ops
<Arfee> why?
<ompaul> well that would be the last nick before yours
<ompaul> !guidelines | Arfee 
<ubotu> Arfee: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arfee> look at my nick now
<ompaul> read that 
<Arfee> I appreciate that and I never do anything to cause problems
<Arfee> besides I never said anything wrong, I understand the name was wrong hence the change
<ompaul> ehh you were banned before you changed it
<ompaul> so I don't concur
<Arfee> Well if someone would have let me know
<Arfee> I wouldn't have had any problems
<ompaul> I did by removing you and advised you to read the guidelines - have a look at that please
<Arfee> I have
<Arfee> Doesn't anyone have a remote sense of humour at all, I have been an Ubuntu member for many years and included helping beta testing a lot and this is what I get, banned for a name without warning?
<ompaul> a ubuntu member for years
<ompaul> what is your LP id?
<Arfee> yes someone who used it for years
<ompaul> that is not a ubuntu member
<ompaul> that is a userr
<Arfee> fine user then
<Arfee> but for years
<ompaul> big difference - a member would have signed the code of conduct and never would have done that
<ompaul> they work hard to make a strong community 
<Arfee> I am part of that community
<ompaul> you on the other hand thought that you could (a) troll the irc aspect of that community and then tried to ban avoide
<ompaul> you have not read the guidlines
<ompaul> I suggest you do so we can have a more informed conversation
<Arfee> We can but lighten up a bit, my name is changed now...ok?
<Myrtti> ompaul: back to the factoid
<Myrtti> what if it were "that particular command... blahblah"
<Myrtti> FCOL
<ompaul> hmm
<Myrtti> because honestly the only time it should be used is *after* someone has made a brainfart
<Myrtti> warning people in beforehand raises that "which commands exactly" issue
<Myrtti> and of course there should be a warning for everyone else NOT to enter that command
<ompaul>  is there a way to put someones nick into the answer
<ompaul> so yiou can go WARNING $NICK GAVE BAD INFO - DO NOT RUN THE SUGGESTED COMMAND IT WILL BREAK YOUR MACHINE 
<Myrtti> ompaul: pipe?
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> !bot | Myrtti 
<ubotu> Myrtti: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> I know
<ompaul> ahh
<nickrud> with the pipe , something like  YOU GAVE BAD INFO! don't anyone listen to this idiot
<Myrtti> but I mean like
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> ompaul: that particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: WARNING WILL ROBINSON! DO NOT ENTER THAT COMMAND
<ompaul> Myrtti, ahh yes but !!!!
<nalioth> i can see that being abused within minutes
<ompaul> that particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU:  -- DANGER WILL ROBINSON DANGER! DO NOT USE THAT COMMAND
<nalioth> it's a good idea
<ompaul> nalioth, so should we do it
<ompaul> btw I have to go out for a bit
<ompaul> back shortly
<nalioth> we could run with it for a while
<nalioth> but again, i see somebody abusing it in a fit of pique (or just plain trollery [moshe])
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> wait
<ompaul> idea
<nickrud> guns don't kill people, people kill people. Come down hard on the person
<ompaul> !Danger is <reply> (Use only in emergency!) That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: WARNING WILL ROBINSON! DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> !danger
<ubotu> (Use only in emergency!) That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: WARNING WILL ROBINSON! DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND
<PriceChild> 'warning will robinson' ?
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<nickrud> heh. Showing our age
<ompaul> !no Danger is <reply> (Use only in emergency!) That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER WILL ROBINSON DANGER! DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<Myrtti> rephrase at will
<nalioth> PriceChild: i'm ashamed of you
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild, It is cute..
<ompaul> I am away
<Myrtti> should be surprise __mikem ;-)
<Myrtti> s/be/we/
<Jack_Sparrow> Robbie the robot.. our hero.. he invented the internet
<Myrtti> I think I'll surprise him
<PriceChild> ohhhhhhhhh sorry misread it, with the 'danger will' it make sense :)
<PriceChild> what i said doesn't make sense either
<nickrud> eh, with some allowances for country of orgin, it did
<Myrtti> I feel like too american now
<Myrtti> I've never seen even five minutes of that tv show
<Myrtti> damn
<TheSheep> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> should I clear up those bans I've got in effect in -ot?
<nalioth> Myrtti: are they still needed?
<Myrtti> let me see the calendar
<Myrtti> I wonder why the bans don't show up in the bantracker as removed
<TheSheep> excuse me, but how do I login to the bantracker?
<jussi01> TheSheep: like you tried earlier, @btlogin - ubotu should then pm with a url (afaik)
<TheSheep> ok, so how do I gain access to bantracker?
<TheSheep> it pm'd with 'access denied'
<jussi01> TheSheep: I think you need to speak to someone in the irc council for that. Im not sure.
<TheSheep> I'm an op on #xubuntu only, not sure if I should have the access, if not then ok
<Myrtti> oh, the bantracker has lag. ok
<ompaul> na naaa na na na na naaaaaa na na na na naaa naaa
<ompaul> ohh did I mention I got back
<ompaul> Myrtti, you dandered __mikem :)
<ompaul> wooppas
<ompaul> Myrtti, you dangered __mikem :)
<Myrtti> so I did
<ompaul> and it was good
<PriceChild> grrr forgot to delete original message on a ML.
<PriceChild> *reply to a
<nalioth> dirty spammer  :/
<nickrud> aren't they all
<nalioth> nickrud: i was referring to PriceChild this time
<ompaul> !dualboot
<PriceChild> :P
<ompaul> lets see the lag on the reply
<nickrud> nalioth: I'll bow to your experience :)
<nalioth> nickrud: he admitted doing it
<ompaul> guys watch this one:  <Linux_Fresher>  
<ompaul> gals too ;-)
<ompaul> it was reported to me they had exactly the same questions all week as I got just now
<jussi01> hmmm, is the bot ultra laggy? or just plain dead?
<jussi01> if the latter, could we now bring in the back up?
<Myrtti> !test
<ompaul> vwery vwery vwery carefullly
<Myrtti>  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 34 mins 30 secs [signon: Thu
<Myrtti> 34 MINUTES?!
<jussi01> heh
<ompaul> s [signon: Thu
<ompaul> it is SAT
<jussi01> back up bot time?
<Myrtti> it's dead jim
<nalioth> it's dead.
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Myrtti> WHOAA
<ompaul> it is well lagged
<Myrtti> lol
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> to say the least
<nalioth> 1205004736 13:32 <+ompaul> !dualboot
<Myrtti> what date format is that? unix time?
<nalioth> ubot3: dualboot
<ubot3> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nalioth> Myrtti: yes, unix time and my local time
<Myrtti> funky
<ompaul> okay so 
<ompaul> do we kick it off the network and have it come back 
<ompaul> or do we do something else
<nalioth> Myrtti: date -d @1205004736     will get you your time
<nalioth> it might take it 30+ minutes to come back
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (master_alvaro)
<ompaul> Myrtti, pm
<jussi01> Can we please bring ubot3  in? or if no one has power, then ubot5 (my bot?)
 * jussi01 wonders where everyone is?
 * PriceChild waves
<PriceChild> !test
<jussi01> PriceChild: its been having issues for a while, see the scrollback. 
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> jussi01: wanna shove yours into #ubuntu?
<jussi01> sure, coming tight up
<PriceChild> if nalioth isn't around?
<jussi01> Ill pop it into #k also
<ompaul> mute ubotu
 * jussi01 waits a moment
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> or is ubotu about to appear...
<ompaul> that is not to badd
<ompaul> !test
<PriceChild> jussi01: wait up... ubotu'll be fine in a second I guess.
<jussi01> 22 minute lag...
<ompaul> 22 or 10 seconds
<jussi01> did that last time we talked about it to, a whole lot of factoids all in one burst
<ompaul> 2 mins
<ompaul> !opabuse
<ubotu> Leave the ops alone!
<PriceChild> it seems fine now
<ompaul> !test
<jussi01> hmmm, we hope :)
<ompaul> lets try three factoids at 10 second intervals and see what happens
<jussi01> here we go again...
<PriceChild> ok it stopped again? :/
<ompaul> !info emacs
<ubotu> Failed.
<crdlb> clearly he's broken :)
<ubotu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.1-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ompaul> !opabuse
<ubotu> Leave the ops alone!
<jussi01> !botabuse | ompaul 
<ubotu> ompaul: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jussi01> hmmm
<ompaul> !danger | jussi01 
<ubotu> jussi01: (Use only in emergency!) That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER WILL ROBINSON DANGER! DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND
<ompaul> hahaha
<jussi01> seems ok. 
<jussi01> LOL
<ompaul> yeap
<jussi01> !stop | ompaul 
<ubotu> ompaul: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ompaul> it may be laggy 
<ompaul> but lets not announce it is back for a bit
<jussi01> ok
<ompaul> let people work it out for themselves
<nalioth> around?
 * nalioth is always around if you say his nick three times . . .
<nickrud> watch out if you say it five times
<ompaul> nickrud, say what?
 * ompaul chuckles
<ompaul> edgar alan poe or franz kafka
<ompaul> hmm
<nickrud> ompaul: an obscure reference to a horror flick, if you said candyman 5 times you were dead
<ompaul> nickrud, you used my nick 
<ompaul> nickrud, this scares most ordinary mortals but not me ;-)
<nickrud> I did '|
<ompaul> its gone away 
<ompaul> again
<ompaul> @unload mess
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !rmrf is <alias> danger
<ompaul> No aliases for danger methinnks
<ompaul> nickrud, Myrtti jussi01 nalioth a little test of danger did not work 
<ompaul> I got a new edit in mind
 * nickrud waits with bated breath
<ompaul> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you! (Use only in emergency!)
<ompaul> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you! 
<ompaul> nickrud, comment?
<Myrtti> 5Chuh
<Myrtti> oh.
<ompaul> change that my dear
<nickrud> ompaul: potentially dangerous, most of those have some usage
<ompaul> !no danger is <reply> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you! 
<ompaul> nickrud, if you know the use you will not call it to anyone 
<ompaul> you may take them to one side
<nickrud> ompaul: but for the rest of them, I was thinking. But I am  a nitpicker by nature
<ompaul> and I really don't want it uttered a second time
<ompaul> nickrud, the item is dangerous and needs care in handling no matter even if it is the intended use
<nickrud> ompaul: true. Like I said, I'm a nitpicker, and can get too involved in the tree section
<PriceChild> heads up on mailing list incase people haven't seen it yet
<ompaul> PriceChild, how nice
<ompaul> well answered btw
<ompaul> PriceChild, in particular I like the fact he missed:  there is no good reason to use ctcp to a channel other than if you are all the people in it alone - anything else is somewhere between rude and invasive of other peoples privacy  << is not asking me what my client is can be a prelude to some kind of attacks
<ompaul> anyway 
 * ompaul sits back 
<seanw> ompaul, I think ubotu is broken
<seanw> Idle 20 mins and I just make a query
<ompaul> ack
<nalioth> seanw: scrollback
<PriceChild> ompaul: are you in awe of my word smithing?
<ompaul> PriceChild, I thought it was very well done
<ompaul> it said in very few words: way more went on here
<seanw> Ah
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> wow that is a 40 min lag
<nalioth> who's got the keys to ubotu ?
<nalioth> somebody needs to shut it down
<nalioth> i don't think a /kill will help
<PriceChild> I think LjL does, but he's off skiing again?
<LjL> eh no i wish i was
<LjL> what's with ubotu
<LjL> i'm just in alcoholic coma, not skiing
<LjL> i can't shutdown ubotu anyway
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> LjL, but you should be able to restart
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> is ubotu down?
<ompaul> lagggggggggggged
<Jucato> super :)
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ompaul> hmm 
<ompaul> see above
<Jucato> he'll die of hunger before he even gets the cookies :)
<ompaul> how apt
<Jucato> heh
 * ompaul goes slowly insane
 * Jucato steps away...
<ompaul> if my sed was any use I would become madder sooner 
<ompaul> hehe
<Jucato> hehehe
<ompaul> pun warning
<ompaul> my sed is awkful
<ompaul> jhahahaa
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> !lol > Jucato
<ompaul> that was a legit use of lol
<ompaul> as was mine
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> just making sure. :P
<ompaul> but it is people who say "my machine fails to boot lol" they are the enemies of society
<Jucato> hahaha
<ompaul> they are the ones who need doses of Mr T
<PriceChild> !test
<Mez> PriceChild, fail
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jucato> heh :)
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> it's back :)
<nalioth> Jucato: no
<nalioth> it's way lagged
<Jucato> nalioth: that's what I meant :)
<mneptok> lol we're having pasta lmfao
#ubuntu-ops 2008-03-09
<PriceChild> Something ironic about that mneptok?
<Seeker`> morning
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<nickrud> mneptok: you have a perverse sense of humor ;)
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<PriceChild> I think its ready to go back in.
<Seeker`> more problems with ubotu?
<nalioth> Seeker`: did you unplug it?
<Seeker`> not that I know of#
<Seeker`> come to think of it, I dont know what all the plugs in my room are actually plugged in to
 * Seeker` aspires to actually lose a computer one day - have it respond to ping etc., but not be able to work out where exactly it is
<Mez> Seeker`, i've done that
<Mez> found it eventually though
<Mez> but that was at my old workplace
<Seeker`> Mez: Where was it?
<Mez> where there were about 15 rooms it could have been in
<Mez> It was eventually found in the boiler room (which is where the first internet connection was put in)
<Seeker`> heh
<Mez> I think it might have been put in there to keep the ISDN line as a backup net thing
<Mez> was strange though - we hadnt used that room in over a year
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> i also now have to be careful i dont do the same with my eee
<Mez> anyways, i've got a food delivery coming at 10am so I should head to bed.
<Mez> Night all
<Seeker`> nn
<LjL> indygunfreak has been around so long and says such stupid things more often than not, that i get suspicious about him
<Seeker`> isn't mark shuttleworth a cosmonaught?
<nalioth> yes, he was
<Seeker`> (instead of being an astronaught)
<jdong> Seeker`: what's the difference?
<jdong> AFAIK it's just russian vs American terminology, right?
<Seeker`> I think one is being sent up by russians, the other by americans
<jdong> same thing
<jdong> they both do the same thing
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> but there is a difference :)
<LjL> ubotu is muted in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-kde4, unmute when it's working again, some of you should be able to make ubotwo part as well, i'm going to bed
<Seeker`> whats wrong with it atm?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you were saying?
<PriceChild> LjL: grrr had to be muted again? I unmuted earlier as sit seemed fine
<PriceChild> beds
<Seeker`> nalioth: what is causing the problems with ubotu?
<nalioth> Seeker`: i have no clue
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah
<Hobbsee> er, jussi01: yeah
<Jucato> :P
<PriceChild> I don't trust irssi's netsplit handling yet, tis weird.
<Myrtti> I've trusted it until recently
<Myrtti> and I've been using irssi since 2003
<Myrtti> no, 2002
<PriceChild> :P
<Myrtti> no but really
<Myrtti> I saw the weirdest crash on IRCnet couple of days ago
<Myrtti> started out as a netsplit (or that what irssi thought it was)
<Myrtti> and people ended up joining with their alt nicks, those with straight ip-addresses to connect to servers faster than those with FQDN:s
<ompaul> !test | ompaul
<Amaranth> wow, slow night
<Amaranth> no one called for ops at all in the last 8 hours?
<Seveaz> that's good :)
<ompaul> Amaranth, the bot is so lagggggggggggggggggged
<Amaranth> hrm, my connection is broken
<ompaul> I did !test 20 mins ago
<Seveaz> ompaul: I can't fix it right now, my connection is mostly blocked because of a cracker. Only https (hence mibbit) works
<ompaul> Seveaz, np
<Myrtti> hmmm
<gary4gar> where is ubotu?
<Myrtti> sick
<Myrtti> hi fiosse, how can we help you today?
<fiosse> hi Myrtti 
<fiosse> how to mask my id ?
<fiosse> what the message it appear ?
<gary4gar> fiosse, better Join #freenode & ask there
<fiosse> thx gary4gar 
<Myrtti> gary4gar: anything else we can do?
<Hobbsee> ubotu's down?
<Hobbsee> hm, why is Seveaz connecting from there?
<Hobbsee> seems alive
<Hobbsee> oh, i'm delayed
<jussi01> Hobbsee: [03/09/08 13:12:53] < Seveaz> ompaul: I can't fix it right now, my connection is mostly blocked because of a cracker. Only https (hence mibbit) works
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> just use one of the replacement bots then
<jussi01> heh, ubotwo is in #k and #u but not here
<Hobbsee> ah yse
<gary4gar> what about other channels?
<jussi01> gary4gar: /whois ubotwo
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I have ubot5 on standby if needed - just say the word
 * Hobbsee has priceybot as well
<Hobbsee> gary4gar: where else did you want it?
<Hobbsee> +1, i guess
<Seveaz> Hobbsee: I'm on mibbit, only https works for me
<Hobbsee> Seveaz: dodgy.  any eta on fixing/
<gary4gar> Hobbsee, nothing, I am Leaving :)
<Seveaz> hobbsee, depends on xs4all abuse desk
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Seveaz> (aka, could be wednesday, I'm off for three days starting tomorrow)
 * Hobbsee wonders what xs4all is
<Seveaz> my isp
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> strange guy.
<Seveaz> woo, found a route
<Seveaz> ubotu might be back soon
<Hobbsee> Seveaz: if it's going to be dead, tehn replace it with one of it's backups
<Seveaz> can someone /whois ubotu and see if he's joining channels?
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> hm, my whois is lagging
<Seveaz> mibbit's /whois doesn't show channels
<Hobbsee> is slowly going, it appears
<Seveaz> ah, he's joining
<Myrtti> neither am I getting them
<Seveaz> yeah, can take up to 15 minutes to get fully synced
<Seveaz> so ubotu will be back soon, but no idea when exactly
<Seveaz> !ops | I'm bacj!
<Seveaz> back*
<ubotu> I'm bacj!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveaz called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (I'm bacj!)
 * jussi01 hugs ubotu 
<Hobbsee> oh goody
<Amaranth> lag again?
 * Amaranth hugs ubotu
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01> Amaranth: thats only -offtopic isnt it?
<Hobbsee> !ding
<ubotu> dong
<Hobbsee> ding dong, the witch is dead!
<Seveaz> !jding
<ubotu> jplease see above
<Seveaz> lol :)
<jussi01> will i now kick ubotwo from #k?
<Seveaz> not yet
<jussi01> k
<Seveaz> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveaz> yeah, it's quick enough
<Seveaz> kick the -2
<jussi01> done from #k
<Seveaz> bbl
<jussi01> hmmm...
<jussi01> ubotu isnt working now in #k...
<Seeker`> no response in -uk either - I sent a !ping about 3 mins ago
 * jussi01 cries
<Myrtti>  should someone do something about -i
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, icesword said: ubotu, who is ubotwo
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, picard_pwns_kirk said: !ubotwo is ubotu's alter ego.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, icesword said: ubotu is good,ubotwo is bad
<Seveaz> could someone unban mibbit from -offtopic for today?
<Myrtti> should I keep my fingers off from what's going on at -irc
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Seveaz> who's been messing with the ubotu?
<Seveaz> !ops
<Seveaz> offtopic people say things were added yesterday, who was poking at it?
<Jack_Sparrow> THey were up and down all day yesterday
 * Gary hurts Seveaz for highlighting one of his highlights
<Dave2> Seveaz, can't you do it yourself?
<Seveaz> Dave2: no, my connection is semi-dead, only https
<Seveaz> I was at my mother inlaw before, where I could ssh
<Dave2> /cs invite #ubuntu-offtopic should let you in
<Dave2> I think that overrides bans, anyway.
<Seveaz> I'm going to have to kill people
<Seveaz> I'll be back on wednesday, until then: no ubotu
 * jussi01 walks in from lunch...
<tonyyarusso> bah Jack_Sparrow, I was almost done typing...  :P  Thought it might be good to warn the guy that his question is against Freenode policies in addition to just #ubuntu's
<PriceChild> why not just a +e on *!?=53a0071a@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/* if he want to get in on mibbit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> I am pretty sure he knew that
<tonyyarusso> prolly
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: hrm?  Identifying should be enough.
<Myrtti> hrmmhhhmmm
<Myrtti> is it really the factoid adding
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: so why was he asking for the ban removed? :/
<PriceChild> and yes that should be enough
<PriceChild> factoid additions have done this?!
<Dave2> ah, yes, and being cloaked helps.
 * Dave2 clearly isn't awake enough yet
<tonyyarusso> lol....  Clearly, me directing !pm | you means you should choose me to pm, right?
<stdin> hmm, shouldn't ubotwo be in here
<jussi01> stdin: I was thinking the same thing
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<ubotu> Seveaz called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<stdin> wiw
<stdin> *wow
<tonyyarusso> what?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> he LLLLLags
<PriceChild> :D
<tonyyarusso> by 20 minutes?  for real?
<jussi01> yep
<jussi01> yay
<stdin> who want's to un-mute ubotwo then
<stdin> ooh, ubotu is coming back too
<Myrtti> ubotu joined -irc
<Dave2> fail
<jussi01> doesnt mean that it will be responsive
<stdin> let's see if it falls over
<ompaul> !danger | jussi01 
<jussi01> just dont anybody use it for a while
<ompaul> there ya go 
<ompaul> slow as whatever
<jussi01> let it recover and join channels
<jussi01> it takes about 15 min to join its 76 channels...
<Myrtti> is it really the factoid adding that made him sluggish?
<Myrtti> and should people in -ot be said not to harass him unnecessarily?
<ubotu> jussi01: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Myrtti> I think I will
<ompaul> Myrtti, ban him from -offtopic
<jussi01> yeah, restrict it to important channels
<ompaul> but then we don't get to log who was banned
<ompaul> hmmm
<ompaul> then it is -ot does it matter
<ompaul> arrr
<Myrtti> decide please
<Myrtti> or better yet
<Myrtti> I'll take the responsibility
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: feel free to warn people about bot abuse - many don't realize that it adds significant strain.
<Myrtti> should I remove the ubotu ban?
<Myrtti> if we all play nicely, I could keep track of the bans for today atleast
<tonyyarusso> eh, dunno.  Maybe leave it at least until it's finished joining channels or whatever, then remove in a few minutes.
<Myrtti> if there's any problem at ot and the bans because of this, I take full responsibility. You can all blame me, since I'm the bitch.
<jussi01> hmmm, we have a repeat in #k ... ubotu is laggy while ubotwo is quick. 
 * jussi01 hugggles Myrtti 
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: You'll just have to knit us all mittens.
<jussi01> thanks stdin, Wasnt really sure which one to go with. 
<stdin> I can tell ubotwo what to do, but I wouldn't be able to get ubotu to re-join if I removed it
<PriceChild> don't kick ubotu, just mute
<jussi01> ok
<PriceChild> btw... "I can't fix it right now, my connection is mostly blocked because of a cracker." - as in nasty person attacking him?
<stdin> I think ubotu's catching up, lags going down to normal
<tonyyarusso> Perhaps this is a little out there, but I'm inclined not to necessarily believe anything said, since not identified.  At least with a grain of salt, perhaps.
<PriceChild> ah yes... wasn't identified the first time, and ip was different
<PriceChild> We'll find out when he gets back :)
<ompaul> jussi01, we know and we know it was
<jussi01> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, PriceChild ehh I had a word on the side with him - I trust the info given 
<ompaul> read not write
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> LjL, can we have a backup bot please
<jussi01> ompaul: ubotwo is here
<ompaul> !ahh
<jussi01> just needs unmuting. 
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> !danger
<ompaul> okay I wonder just how much out of sync it is
<ompaul> should be useful
<jussi01> hrm
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<Jucato> very much :)
<ompaul> PriceChild, LjL Myrtti and anyone who is interested -- I have muted ubotu in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> gd gd
<ompaul> ubotwo is in action 
<ompaul> going to do the same in +1
<ompaul> PriceChild, got ops in -irc?
<ompaul> if so op me for a moment I'll invite ubotwo and mute ubotu
<ompaul> unless you can
<jussi01> ompaul: all ubuntu members have ops in -irc
<ompaul> jussi01, hehe well there is a comment ni there now
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> jussi01, see my request in there please mute ubotu
<ompaul> jussi01, I don't have ops there
<ompaul> please do what I asked to be done there before I feel obliged to remove ubotwo
<ompaul> we can't have two bots live at the same time
<jussi01> ompaul: gah, my bad, walked away to grab a drink, sorry
<ompaul> job done
<jussi01> yep
<stdin> need someone to do #ubuntu-devel -motu and #kubuntu-devel too
<ompaul> MARK --- heads up on the bots front
<stdin> someone keep an eye on heng in #k, I have to step away for a while and they just unloaded an ungodly paste in there
<jussi01> stdin: Ill watch him
<ompaul> I just did !ops in -devel and then only then did the lag thing occur to me
<ompaul> fun
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: 'k
<PriceChild> :P
<ompaul> does anyone else want to take on either kubuntu-devel or motu?
<ompaul> PriceChild, <bad words here>
<PriceChild> ompaul: i have access in -motu somehow...
<PriceChild> Who can put ubotwo in there?
<ompaul> I can
<AndrewB> hello Gary 
<ompaul> PriceChild, should be there now
 * Gary hurts AndrewB 
<PriceChild> liquid football
<ompaul> PriceChild, that work for you?
<PriceChild> ,seems good
<jussi01> ompaul: kubuntu-devel is dead today, I wouldnt bother
<ompaul> jussi01, it will be like that til wed
<jussi01> ompaul: ahh, none of the ops are around atm. 
<ompaul> jussi01, well ask them to come here and have one 
<ompaul> so they can have a working bot of sorts
<ompaul> cos the other one is dead
<ompaul> to all intensive purposes
<LjL> hm?
<LjL> ubotu's still ill?
<jussi01> yes, quite so
<Myrtti> sick as a puppy
<PriceChild> sick as a sick puppy
<LjL> so ubotu needs muting somewhere?
<ompaul> LjL, kubuntu-devel
<ompaul> -devel
<LjL> meh
<LjL> ubo*two* is muted there
<LjL> i can make ubotu part
<LjL> but that doesn't help unmuting ubotwo
<ompaul> LjL, no we don't want it to part
<ompaul> we want it muted
<ompaul> LjL, the logic is thus - it is going to log anyway
<LjL> ompaul: well i can't mute it. what difference does it make if it just parts?
<ompaul> so we get our bantracker
<LjL> ompaul, log? it's not ubotu that logs
<LjL> ompaul, i don't think the bantracker is working at all (it definitely missed my bans yesterday), and anyway how many bans are there in k-devel?
<ompaul> it might be useful if we really need it
<ompaul> I would say mute it and let it lag - it is being attached
<LjL> do we know by whom?
<LjL> i guess not
<ompaul> LjL, and much easier to get reset
<ompaul> no 
<ompaul> if we did they would be allowed on the interweb offramp 
<LjL> i might be able to patch that
<LjL> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<LjL> it's pretty fast right now
<LjL> !test
<LjL> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<LjL> or at least, it in in privmsg
<LjL> !ping
<LjL> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<ompaul> LjL, it keeps going out to 20 mins
<ompaul> has been doing so since yesterday
<ompaul> LjL, PriceChild Myrtti nalioth and anyone else these are the channels so far covered
<LjL> Gary: around?
<Myrtti> huh
<ompaul> LjL, ?
<Myrtti> should I unban ubotu from -ot
<LjL> no
<ompaul> LjL, so what is with the CRTL C
<LjL> just checking config
<Gary> LjL: im not that round, more like a sausage shape
<ompaul> LjL, here is where I had put it
<ompaul> offtopic
<ompaul> ops
<ompaul> ubuntu
<ompaul> ubuntu-motu
<ompaul> +1
<LjL> Gary, this time i even went to such lengths as to include the leading "a"... anyway, can you by any chance op me in #kubuntu-devel?
<ompaul> -classroom
<Gary> LjL: I cannot do that
<ompaul> -irc
<Gary> ask tomaw ?
<PriceChild> Gary: but ljl is ubuntu contact?
<ompaul> PriceChild, that is not the issue
<ompaul> LjL, ask denny
<Gary> but I have not got super powas pricey
<PriceChild> ahhh ok
<LjL> PriceChild, he doesn't have the powah :P
<Gary> I only have dweeb powas
<LjL> eh...
<LjL> that was not me
<LjL> INFO 2008-03-09T16:07:34 Error message from freenode: Ping sent at
<LjL>      2008-03-09T16:05:34 not replied to.
<LjL> darn supybot
<LjL> jesus christ
<LjL> i find it rude to just PM staff
<LjL> since i thought #freenode should be there for that
<LjL> if only people minded their own business
<Gary> LjL: yeah
<LjL> ok
<LjL> there is something fishy here
<jussi01> LjL: I have ubot5 on standby if need be. 
<LjL> jussi01, i suspect it may end up doing the same thing, somehow... why wasn't ubotwo doing this five minutes ago?
<jussi01> yes, bit weird,  I agree
<ompaul> LjL, can you get it to join a specific server i.e. one that it is not on atm next time it quits ;-)
<LjL> ompaul: not on atm?
<ompaul> at the moment
<ompaul> i.e. join a different sever on next quit
<LjL> ompaul, well it joins irc.freenode.net, so shouldn't it cycle random servers already?
<ompaul> na it will go to a short haul ping but it seems to be getting somewhere it is not comfortable
<LjL> sigh, yeah
<LjL> i'll join it to calvino
<ompaul> k
<LjL> ah it already connects to calvino
<LjL> then i'll connect it to irc. :)
<ompaul> heheh
<LjL> !test
<ompaul> !test
<ubotwo> Fbiled.
<LjL> it just takes too frigging long to join all channels for some reason
<LjL> hopefully not an artificial reason
<ompaul> tell it to join the server and nothing else
<LjL> INFO 2008-03-09T16:22:59 Join to ##ljl on freenode synced in 168.11 seconds.
<ompaul> we can add channels one per second
<LjL> ompaul, it does much much less than one per second
<ompaul> LjL, leave it off for 2 mions
<LjL> more like one per 30 seconds
<ompaul> LjL, can you clear its auto join list to three channels
<ompaul> here ubuntu and ljl
<ompaul> then we can add them one at a time
<LjL> yeah i'm doing just that
<ompaul> LjL, then say when you are ready we can add them reallllllly slowly
<LjL> besides i don't quite understand the "server PING not replied to" thing
<LjL> since when does freenode sends more than one ping per week =)
<Seeker`> so both ubotu and ubotwo are playing up?
<ompaul> differently 
<LjL> Seeker`: ubotwo is just on too many channels for its liking i think
<Seeker`> who runs ubotwo?
<LjL> me
<Seeker`> connection / box too slow to cope with it?
<LjL> Seeker`: more like supybot having terrible throttling
<LjL> is it everywhere yet?
<ompaul> LjL, no 
<ompaul> it is not in -classroom
<ompaul> ljl I was wrong
<LjL> it is
<ompaul> LjL, see my previous comment
<Jack_Sparrow> Any other ops here..  <Simulation> just rm -fr /*             
<jdong> I don't understand what the * is for.
<jdong> does he just not want to wipe out the XFS defragger metadata in /.xfs-fsr?
<stdin> just warn them that doing that is not acceptable and that, if they do it again, it's grounds for banning/removal
<Jack_Sparrow> jdong, I muted him as I was unsure.. He joined, and in the first minute posted that in resonse to no one..
<stdin> oh, then join and do it? then remove/ban
<stdin> it's more likely a troll than not in that case
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, where ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_Sparrow> May I ask why you posted that in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> <Simulation> it was a joke man
<Jack_Sparrow> <Simulation> only to make fun
<ompaul> ahh we shall have fun now
<stdin> to that I tend to respond "so you think it's funny to make people loose all their data?"
<stdin> and wait for the "umm, err, well, no" response
<Jack_Sparrow> I have in pm , want me to ask him to come here and explain or just ban him
<ompaul> incoming
<ompaul> I ban forwarded him to here
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok..
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, that is a !ops if you are unsure
<stdin> he is an op anywho ;)
<ompaul> stdin, not an issue he can still ask
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt want to wake everyone.. just those of us that were already here
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, never fear asking me if I am here
<ompaul> if here hth
<ompaul> back in a mo
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<stdin> if you're unsure then we won't mind (or at least I won't)
<Pici> Never fear! ompaul is here!
<Jack_Sparrow> <Simulation> 1. there is absolutely nothign to discuss
<Jack_Sparrow> <Simulation> 2. is your sexual life so boring ?
<Jack_Sparrow> <Simulation> 3. if you still want to discuss tell me your phone number and we can talk
<ompaul> Pici, the pun maker
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ignore
<ompaul> conversation is over
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ompaul> resist the urge to reply 
<Jack_Sparrow> HE is heading to Gentoo anyhow..:)
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to leave in a sec.. wife wants me to go look at a house she wants to buy
<ubotwo> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: btw, wxPython was on my hilights due to a removal for language yesterday, under a different nick.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, interesting 
<ompaul> and noted
<stdin> LjL, or anyone with access in +1, are you watching them in +1 too?
<stdin> nvm, tonyyarusso ;)
<tonyyarusso> stdin: yeah, and apparently ubotwo isn't totally synced - LjL, what's the db schedule for it?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: there is none
<tonyyarusso> LjL: oh.  I thought you had a weekly rsync or something
<LjL> tonyyarusso: wheere it *is* synced, it's just because it's in here lurking and snarfing factoid changes
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I see.
<tonyyarusso> so what date is it accurate up through?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i had a weekly wget, i've stopped that though because of some problems
<tonyyarusso> ah
<LjL> tonyyarusso: no idea. i can run an update now
<tonyyarusso> might be a good idea
<Aranel> #kubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-devel says i'm banned. Why? I didnt talk in this channels.
<Aranel> I think its a ranged ban and It effects me too.
<LjL> Aranel: are you quite sure you're banned in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<stdin> I don't see any ban on you in either channels
<Aranel> [474] #kubuntu-offtopic You're banned from that channel
<Aranel> [474] #kubuntu-devel You're banned from that channel
<stdin> was this just now?
<Aranel> yes, i can join them in last 24 hours.
<ompaul> Aranel, ehh what is your ip (pm me if you are not comfortable with it in a public place)
<ompaul> Aranel, try to join -devel 
<Aranel> ompaul: still says banned.
<ompaul> sorry -offtopic
<Aranel> 88.232.248.107
<Aranel> i cant join it too.
<LjL> why is 88.232 banned? it's the turkish spammers, yes, but it's also many legitimate users
<ompaul> ahh now
<nalioth> i'd not go "many"
<nalioth> in fact, i've only seen . . . . Aranel 
<LjL> i've seen quite a few
<Aranel> :/
<LjL> i have 88.232 on highlight
<LjL> i see them daily
<LjL> 3 feb 2007
<LjL> The Turkish spammers haven't been around for a while, and there have been genuine users trying to join from this address class. Probably best to redirect to #ubuntu-ops if abuse happens again 
<LjL> LjL, Apr 22 2007 13:07:32
<Aranel> unban me in -devel please :)
 * stdin lacks the super mad cow powers in -devel
<ompaul> stdin, I am in that club
<LjL> me too
<ompaul> the no powers in kubuntu
<LjL> was opped earlier today, but had to ask that to christel
<LjL> and i'm not doing that again
<ubotwo> LjL called the ops in #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> unless Hobbsee Mez or Tm_T are here, then we're stuck
<LjL> precisely
<stdin> I'm pretty sure riddell is away this weekend too, so he can't help
<ompaul> Aranel, do you understand the position we are in - some of us don't have access to that channel 
<ompaul> we mostly do stuff in #ubuntu
<Aranel> ompaul: oh ok, -devel isnt very important for me
<LjL> we could ask staff, if staff was in the access list :)
<nalioth> oooh, not nice
<Aranel> but can you add a bug report etc. for this situation ?
<nalioth> not nice at all
<tonyyarusso> Aranel: well, there isn't a bug target of "irc channels", so not really.
<Aranel> LjL: thanks :)
<LjL> nalioth: not nice is having to request +o in a channel because of things like this twice in a day
<tonyyarusso> Aranel: at worst, there's a mailing list it could be sent to, but chances are about 97% that one of those people will be reachable via IRC in the next 24 hours, and will likely respond to that faster than e-mail anyway.
<nalioth> not nice calling the ops there
<LjL> nalioth: yeah i know that's what you meant.
<stdin> I'll have to poke riddell about adding staff (and maybe some others) to the list, when he gets back
<nalioth> stdin: huh?
<LjL> stdin: i've sent a memoserv to haggai about that.
<stdin> LjL: is haggai still active?
<LjL> was online relatively recently according to nickserv
<LjL> he's contact anyway
<stdin> nalioth: adding freenode/staff to the kubuntu-devel access list
<nalioth> stdin: why?
<stdin> LjL: I haven't seen them in -devel in, umm, ever
<LjL> nalioth: so i won't have to ask christel for ops again?
<stdin> nalioth: just in case an op isn't about and we need one
<LjL> stdin: well he's #kubuntu contact too for that matter.
<nalioth> stdin: anyone on the irc council can ask for ops on any  #*buntu* channel
<Myrtti> erm, atleast we we're told about six months ago that *!*@freenode/staff/* should be given op rights on all ubuntu channels?
<Myrtti> and by we I mean Finns
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, look at the soap opera in #freenode after i did that (not the staff's fault, but the trolls'). and anyway gary or anyone could have done it if staff were in the access list.
<LjL> staff should be in the access list.
<LjL> Myrtti: yes.
<nalioth> LjL: gary or anyone could op you there, too
<LjL> nalioth: no, gary can't
<stdin> nalioth: but what if a council member isn't about and we get a flood bot or something, then a staffer can at least mute them and wait for a real op. if staff aren't on the list they won't get involved right? (as a matter of policy)
<ompaul> LjL, that will most likely be history in a moment 
<PriceChild> stdin: they will if the contact asks. However not all staff can randomly op everywhere.
<nalioth> stdin: i suspect #*buntu* policies are known to the staff  (as in "you're welcome to operate where necessary")
 * ompaul has had enough for today 
<LjL> there is no reason why freenode/staff shouldn't be in the access list.
<ompaul> cheers all 
<stdin> LjL: [21:00]<ubotwo> File kernel-image-2.4 found in sh:, apt-file:, command, not, found 
<stdin> you should probably disable !find and !info
<Seeker`> why can t all staff op anywhere?
<LjL> stdin, !info kind-of works now i think
<LjL> find, hm, used to work
<PriceChild> Seeker`: probably in the same way you haven't got access to change levels in channels where you have ops
<LjL> !find
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<stdin> LjL: it says apt-file isn't installed
<LjL> yeah i see that
<Seeker`> PriceChild: But I thought that was the point of stff
<LjL> it's not installed indeed, it was two days ago, *shrug*
<LjL> Seeker`: no
<Dave2> Different staffers have different permissions.
<LjL> Seeker`: staff don't mess with channel business unless they know they're supposed to
<Dave2> Hyperion is very flexible in terms of permissions.
<LjL> and not having them in the access list is a good way to make them suspect they're not supposed to
<Seeker`> so if someone from the irc council says it ok, they still wont if they aren't int he access list?
<LjL> Seeker`: they will, if they have the necessary privileges to begin with
<LjL> anyway
<Seeker`> so how many "levels" of staff are there?
<LjL> i don't see what's so damn difficult or absurd or strange in just adding *!*@freenode/staff/* to access lists
<LjL> Seeker`: that's their business not mine
<LjL> mine is to make sure channels are set up properly
<Seeker`> fair enough, i was just asking :)
<nalioth> LjL: there is nothing wrong with adding staff to the ACLs
<nalioth> LjL: but there are hundreds of #*buntu* offshoot channels (most official)
<Myrtti> "delegation"
<LjL> nalioth: that's why there is a nifty document telling those channels that they should have freenode/staff in the AL
<Myrtti> I'm biting my nails again
<nixternal> is the sysadmin channel still around?
<LjL> what would that be?
<PriceChild> #canonical-sysadmin ?
<nixternal> seems that chan is gone
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> on 3 prior joins, nothing
<nixternal> thanks PriceChild 
<Pici> Better than someone/something biting your nails
<Mez> stdin, was k-d sorted?
<LjL> yes
<Mez> (if theres ever any issue like that, my number is on nickserv, feel free to call/msg me
<Mez> (if theres ever any issue like that, my number is on nickserv, feel free to call/msg memez
<Seeker`> Mez: had a good day?
<LjL> hardly as serious as that
<Mez> Seeker`, ?
<Mez> LjL, *shrugs* if noones aroun... i'm usually at a pc
<Mez> oh, Seeker` lol - something came up today ... gotta wait for tomorrow
<Mez> I think i know what you're on about
<Mez> LjL, how'd you get ops in the end
<Seeker`> Mez: Was just enquiring how you were
<LjL> Mez: "i don't know"
<Seeker`> Mez: :P
<Seeker`> Mez: Bet you are looking forward to tomorrow now
<Mez> Seeker`, of course ... v ery much so
<Mez> chinese food
<Mez> LjL, lol - someone musta opped you
<Seeker`> Mez: I had thai food last night - good food, terrible service
<Seeker`> we were there for 4 hours for a 2 course meal
<LjL> Mez: i think someone has
<Mez> Seeker`, i havent had chinese in ages... her suggestion. *shrugs8 last time was great food and the best prawn crackers EVER
<Mez> but were getting takeaway
<Seeker`> cool
<Mez> LjL, dont forget to remind me to set up that ML tomorrow
<Seeker`> Mez: I get to go home to parents cooking next week \o/
<Mez> Seeker`, -ot is better
<Mez> or /msg
<Mez> but ovies back on in a sec
<Seeker`> Mez: just saw that
<ubotwo> Dr_Willis called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> yowsers.  ubotu is still pulling 21 minutes lag in pm for an info.  methinks I'll avoid running those for a few days.
<tonyyarusso> I've heard packages.ubuntu.org lags by a bit - anyone know how much?
<LjL> tonyyarusso, ubotu is dead as dead flesh
<tonyyarusso> LjL: apparently.  What happened anyway?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: ask seveas, i've no idea
<LjL> might be someone attacking it
<tonyyarusso> grr, we really need a better solution to this bot thing
<LjL> tonyyarusso, seveas is writing a new one
<LjL> without supybot
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I meant the hosting, not the program.
<tonyyarusso> Something with a) more capacity, b) easier to manage access, and c) better failover (rather than hmm, is LjL around to join ubotwo?)
<LjL> tonyyarusso, half of this channel can join ubotwo
<LjL> although half of them don't remember they can
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Myrtti> or know
<LjL> look if only it hadn't a different nickname
<LjL> about 300 lines a day would be avoided from people making jokes or asking about it
<nalioth> LjL: why are the bots talking to invisible people in -read-topic?
<LjL> nalioth: because their quarantine has timed out. they haven't been seen around for longer than 15 days.
<LjL> that's how the bots keep the banlist clean.
<nalioth> ah
<Myrtti> magnetron: why did you ctcp version and time me?
<Myrtti> aäshha
<LjL> Myrtti: wasn't that martiini?
<Myrtti> nvm
<Myrtti> wrong window, wrong nick comp
<LjL> Myrtti: was that martiini or not?
<Myrtti> was
<Myrtti> just noticed it, he did it like 0121 and 0122
<LjL> nalioth, mind having a look at the exchange between me/myrtti and martiini?
<LjL> in #ubuntu-offtopic that is
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-02
<lemonsarecool> ohai
<lemonsarecool> i thought things over
<lemonsarecool> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> lemonsarecool called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Flannel> erm
<LjL> that's quite some thinking
<Flannel> And apparently you decided that you don't want to talk?
<tritium> Brilliant.
<Pricey> He's banned in #ubuntu right?
<Flannel> Pricey: yes
<LjL> hmhm
<Pricey> LjL: I tried messing with that earlier but it didn't go wel and I put it to how it was before.
<Pricey> LjL: but yes, I agree :P
<lemonsarecool> i thought things over
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Why did you call !ops?
<lemonsarecool> it was an accident
<LjL> Pricey: didn't go well... in what way?
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Why do you have that command in your quit message?
<Flannel> LjL: the former is an alias to all sorts of derivatives.  The latter is specific to mint
<lemonsarecool> notice the disclaime
<lemonsarecool> r
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Why are you lying to me?
<lemonsarecool> i'm not
<LjL> Flannel: right - and what does it say more than the generic one does (except that the generic one links to !mintsupport instead of just plain naming the channel)?
<lemonsarecool> Pricey: i have the command as a joke, not with malicious intent.  notice the disclaimer at the end
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Could you enlighten us as to how you typed !ops<return> accidentally?
<lemonsarecool> very funny
<lemonsarecool> so what if i am?
<Pricey> Its not funny, see the disclaimer.
<lemonsarecool> ok come on
<LjL> what's funny?
<lemonsarecool> YOUR MOM
<lemonsarecool> i added that so i wouldn't get in trouble for fucking up a noob's system
<LjL> hmhm
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Apologising for something at the same time as you do it doesn't make it ok.
<lemonsarecool> what did i apologize for?
<LjL> good point
<Pricey> Wrong word.
<lemonsarecool> what the hell?
<Pricey> Statements like "Sorry but... ", "I don't mean to be rude but..." or "Not to be racist but..." as well as your "DISCLAIMER:..." don't make what follows ok.
<lemonsarecool> what's your point?
<lemonsarecool> i got fussed at for having that command in my quit message
<lemonsarecool> so i fixed it, while keeping the message
<Pricey> If you don't think that it is ok to put "sudo rm -rf /" in your quit message, don't try and negate it at the same time to make it ok.
<lemonsarecool> it wasn't intended to destroy people's systems
<lemonsarecool> did i ever say for someone to type the command?
<lemonsarecool> nobody should type commands in their console without knowing what it does
<lemonsarecool> whatever
<lemonsarecool> i'll change it
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: thankyou.
<lemonsarecool> anyway
<lemonsarecool> can i be unbanned now?
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: moving on, why did you call !ops?
<lemonsarecool> there was a channel emergency
<lemonsarecool> two, actually
<Pricey> Where?
<lemonsarecool> 1.  everyone died
<lemonsarecool> 2.  you had a noob-exploitable command on your channel
<Pricey> What's the second then?
<lemonsarecool> i just told you
<Pricey> the !ops command?
<lemonsarecool> yeah
<lemonsarecool> troll-exploitable*
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: we're well aware of the functionality of ubottu thankyou.
<lemonsarecool> no, not that
<lemonsarecool> !lolwut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lolwut
<lemonsarecool> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lemonsarecool> !ubutto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutto
<lemonsarecool> !ubottu
<LjL> if you're trying to make a point, not only i'm missing it
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<lemonsarecool> yea
<Flannel> LjL: It gives them an actual location to go to.  Or else we have to answer the "Where do I support for mint?" question over and over
<LjL> but i'm also getting pissed at my client being spammed with the above
<LjL> Flannel: yeah, i'm proposing you just put the channel name and network in the parenthesis in the main derivatives factoid
<lemonsarecool> can you unban me yet?
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: I'm afraid we can't unban you at this time.
<LjL> as with all the others
<lemonsarecool> why not?
<lemonsarecool> can you unban me?
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Please check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and come back in a few days
<lemonsarecool> i did
<lemonsarecool> yesterday
<Pricey> lemonsarecool: Well we ask that all users abide by them too.
<LjL> and between yesterday and today is a few days?
<lemonsarecool> yesterday i was told to come back tomorrow
<lemonsarecool> which is today
<lemonsarecool> and to think things through, which i did
<LjL> yeah, i believe it's the way you thought them through which didn't particularly appeal to anyone here.
<Pricey> Anyway, about the mint stuff.
<LjL> yeah. how about just doing
<LjL> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<LjL> no derivatives is <reply> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint on whatever.net), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<LjL> no linuxmint is <alias> derivatives
<LjL> or mintsupport or what it's called
<LjL> and what's cut off
<Pricey> I'm trying to think of why I didn't last time..
<Pricey> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nickrud> ah, an interesting nick
<nickrud> well Harry, what can we do for you?
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> Harry_Balls, you'll have to speak to Flannel about your ubuntu ban
<Flannel> He needs to be unmuted from here so he can talk.  However, he was also told to come back in a few days, which I don't think is a horrible idea either.
<bazhang> Harry_Balls, as lemonsarecool you were told to come back tomorrow
<nickrud> hm, thought mutes in -ops would be in the tracker
<bazhang> spamming -ot wont help your case
<bazhang> Harry_Balls, stop PM'ing spam to other users
<bazhang> cleanup in -ot
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Harry_Balls)
<nalioth> Harry_Balls: please explain yourself
<Flannel> nalioth: He's just your ordinary everyday troll.
<nalioth> Flannel: your nick isn't Harry_Balls 
<Flannel> nalioth: Hes muted in this channel.
<nalioth> why is that?
<Flannel> Because Pricey muted him earlier
<ubottu> EtFb called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Flannel> Because he was babbling on in here and wasn't getting anywhere insofar as removing his ban from #u
<nalioth> Harry_Balls: please explain yourself
<nickrud> -offtopic: "When me and a few of the regulars have fun, it gets interesting" . hah
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> GOOD MORNING
<bazhang> dameonfc running down ubuntu again in -ot
<Myrtti> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Flannel> Myrtti: How's that again?
<Tm_T> too much coffee externally enjoyed
<Myrtti> FFS I JUST POURED HALF A LITER OF COFFEE ON MY FLOOR
<Myrtti> GODDAMNIT
<Myrtti> s/poured/spilled/
<Myrtti> managed to pull my laptop power unit away in time
<Myrtti> I sometimes just hate my life
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you shouldn't
 * Myrtti takes a deep breath
 * Tm_T huggggles
<Tm_T> now you cannot spill or throw anything
<Myrtti> I still have half a cup left in the other mug.
<Myrtti> I could spill that on the floor as well, just for the kicks
<Myrtti> bwahaha
<Myrtti> now my Linux Pocket Guide looks authentic
<Mez> Myrtti: try spilling it on the ceiling :D
<Myrtti> fortunately I had put plastic book covering on that one years ago
<Myrtti> now only the edges of the pages are coffee stained.
<Myrtti> and the most used pages in the end of it, about bash scripting
 * Mez -> work
<elky> Flannel, i think lemonsarecool can have his ban extended for a week. the only things he's demonstrated is that he does *not* understand the rules of this community, and that he is a malicious little brat
<Flannel> He took a ride on the K train, so I doubt we'll be seeing him for a while.
<Flannel> But, I had no intention of removing it any time soon.  Since... yeah, obvious he doesn't know what hes talking about.
<elky> Flannel, oh, good. i missed that line :D
<Flannel> elky: 2:20 ago, under his other nick.  He was in this channel too, so your buffer here will have it.
<Flannel> er, 2:21 now
<elky> also, someone needs to figure a way to convince rodserling that trolls cannot tell the difference between mock encouragement and the real stuff
<elky> Flannel, yeah, i read up. i just missed the k-ticket line
<Myrtti> elky: "rodserling: trolls cannot tell the difference between mock encouragement and the real stuff"
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<Myrtti> I'm sorry, I'm just super pissed off now
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> atleast I didn't spill any of the coffee on the laptop battery that was right next on the line...
<elky> Myrtti, it's hard to explain it to him hours later. he's like a puppy -- needs reinforcement at the exact moment the behaviour occurs.
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> I seriously need to start that fitness boxing.
 * elky cuddles Myrtti some more
 * Myrtti sees people using the word crap on -ot, doesn't do a thing since according to several native English speakers "crap" isn't swearing
<elky> Myrtti, it's also the name of a card game.
<elky> well, the card game is 'craps'
<Myrtti> I take a guess that it's the same game that is called "shitpants" in Finnish.
<Myrtti> might be wrong, I'm not into card games.
<elky> lol. well 'craps' over here can also refer to diarrhea
<Flannel> Craps is a dice game, not a card game.
<elky> it is? oh well. it's been like 10 years since i've seen it, so my memory is allowed to be shot
<Flannel> craps is the 7/11 roll game thing where the girls blow into the dice, in movies, etc.
<elky> ah
<Myrtti> ooh, panarchy is back on ot?
<Flannel> I saw that
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Please allow me access to the #ubuntu channel, as I wish to ask the following question "Hello! I have a modified Hardy Kernel (part of Debris Linux). I wish to replace this with the latest Intrepid Kernel. How would I go about doing this? RWW suggested "sudo apt-get install linux-generic", would that be the best way to do this, once I have installed Intrepid repostiories?"
<topyli> maybe. nobody knows
<Panarchy> Please allow me access to the #ubuntu channel, so I can ask that question
<Myrtti> @bansearch Panarchy 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #kubuntu on Feb 12 2009 09:41:09 (ID: 9946)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 17 2009 13:46:31 (ID: 9155)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jan 18 2009 17:19:51 (ID: 9212)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!n=hacker@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Nov 27 2008 08:36:17 (ID: 7332)
<ubottu> Match: panarchy!n=hacker@220-244-120-169.static.tpgi.com.au by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Dec 16 2008 03:35:08 (ID: 8009)
<Myrtti> oh boy!
<Panarchy> Hello, I still can't join
<Panarchy> and please stop the mentioning of my host
<Myrtti> did you think that you'd be magically let in?
<Panarchy> yes
<topyli> Myrtti: in addition, multiple marks, none of them recommends lifting any ban
<Myrtti> Panarchy: sorry, no.
<elky> Panarchy, your host is mentioned every time you join a channel.
<Panarchy> /join #freenode
<elky> this ought to be entertaining
<elky> Myrtti, topyli, he just requested a cloak. i dont think he realises that bans see through cloaks.
<Myrtti> noted
<Panarchy> I used to have a cloak
<Panarchy> It's to increase my (semblance of) anonymity
<elky> christel, ping here dear. this is why he's asking.
<christel> aye, i know -- however, his cloak isn't gone, he just hasn't identified :)
<Myrtti> :->
<Panarchy> lol
<Panarchy> Haven't used Colloquy with a cloak before
<elky> christel, i thought that attempting to use cloaks to get around bans came at the cost of the cloak itself ;)
<christel> well, he's had the cloak for a long time, so why there isn't a ban on the cloak is a mystery to me :)
<christel> but he says he'll respect bans this time 'round, so we shall see :)
<Panarchy> If I didn't respect bans, I would be on the #ubuntu channel, not the #ubuntu-ops channel.
<Myrtti> I helped him respect the ban with his cloak and banned the cloak. oops.
<Panarchy> ?
<christel> someone stole my weekend, im most unimpressed
<ikonia> Panarchy: you will not be allowed back into ubuntu
<ikonia> Panarchy: you've random question on custom kernels and debris prove you still have not grasped the topic
<ikonia> debris is NOTHING to do with ubuntu
<Panarchy> ikonia: What I was asking is how to change a custom kernel to the official ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> Panarchy: you're using debris
<ikonia> nothing to do with ubuntu
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> no
<ikonia> discussion over
<Panarchy> Debris was built on Hardy, Hardy is Ubuntu. Latest (stable) Ubuntu, is Intrepid. I want to change a custom (Debris) kernel, to the official Intrepid Kernel
<ikonia> discussion over
<topyli> Panarchy: your ban is not getting lifted at this time, as you have not yet learned that ubuntu support is about supporting ubuntu users. if you have nothing else to discuss besides the ban, you can leave this channel now. thanks
<Myrtti> ok, I hereby announce that I'm not going to do any op related activities today
<Myrtti> I'm not in the right mental setting for it
<Myrtti> I opened my laptop, tore off the keyboard and all, to upgrade my ram.
<Myrtti> then I opened up the package that contained the upgrade modules.
<Myrtti> they were kvr667d2n5/2g... they were supposed to be kvr667d2s5/2g
<Myrtti> and now, the laptop doesn't boot.
<Myrtti> I'm in the mood for killing
 * Mez hugs Myrtti - I hate it when that sort of stuff happaen
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> huhhuhhh.
<elky> ?
<ikonia> panarchy still spamming ##linux
<elky> lulz
<ikonia> repeating the same question over and over
<ikonia> ooh and perl
<elky> they can keep him.
<ikonia> he's asked it 3 times in #perl now
<Myrtti> in #PERL? lulz
<ikonia> wants to learn how to hack
 * jpds wonders why openvpn hates the freedom.
<elky> nalioth, if harry_balls can get a k-ticket, why cant panarchy?
<ikonia> panarchy has had one
<ikonia> he came back
<ikonia> same old same old
<elky> so he's k-ticket-evading?
<ikonia> no, I think it was only a few days
<ikonia> christel knocked him off for a bit
<elky> i think he liked the ride and wants to go again.
<ikonia> frequent passanger discount ?
<elky> does an extra day's accom on the train count?
<Myrtti> http://www.securitycurve.com/blog/content/2008/Failboat.jpg *cries*
<elky> http://failblog.org/2009/03/01/language-fail-3 <- lolwut?
<Myrtti> also: http://adrinael.net/eh
<elky> you know i wouldnt suggest it except for the harry_balls earlier, and the fact that the ident of this looks really close to 'banana'* ScrotumPole (n=handbana@75-174-233-194.sxfl.qwest.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by elky)
<elky> ikonia, what do you think?
<ikonia> looks familier
<ikonia> I don't remember much about harry_balls 
<elky> he got a kticket earlier
<ikonia> I only saw the end of it
<ikonia> hence why the ident looks similar, but I didn't see all the behaviour
<ikonia> ughhh freenode say panarchy is not a network issue,
<ikonia> each channel should address him seperatly
<ikonia> dissapointing, but that's how it goes
<elky> ikonia, who from freenode said this?
<Myrtti> mquin: 
<ikonia> mquin
<ikonia> it's fair enough
<elky> christel, Gary you kids still about?
<ikonia> if they don't see it as a network issue, then I'm sure the channels will eventually sort themselves out
<elky> ikonia, if it were, christel would not have klined him to begin with.
<ikonia> that's why I took it back to freenode, as his first day after the kline, he repeats his own behaviour and hits 4 channels asking the same question over and over again
<ikonia> didn't want to dicuss all that in #freenode 
<elky> ikonia, the peeps in #freenode often do not get the whole story, and it's hard for you to explain with the little brat in there watchin
<ikonia> hence why I've just left it at that
<ikonia> claiming I abuse him and follow him in channels ?????
<ikonia> I'm already in the channels he joins
<ikonia> ?? they are main stream channels with 500+ users normally.
<ikonia> looks bad if people are cying "abuse" with no reason and stalker like claims in public, so it didn't seem worth it
<ikonia> 11:50 < icke> Panarchy: stop it!
<ikonia> he's getting banned from #perl now
<elky> yeah, he's a moron
<ikonia> he's just left before he got banned
<ikonia> and icestar is in 
<Myrtti> whee!
<Myrtti> THE PLOT THICKENS.
<ikonia> just the time wasters do 
<elky> no. as obnoxious and odious as he may be, panarchy can at least string together sentences that make sense.
<ikonia> no 
<ikonia> he's just started flooding ##windows-server
<ikonia> this is a joke
<ikonia> 6 channels I've been in his come in and spammed his question
<ikonia> and there are 3 other
<elky> he's actually hitting up my LUG channel now
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<jussi01> pm
<elky> ikonia, what's your tally of victim channels so far?
<ikonia> personally I'm in 6 - 
<ikonia> I can see him in 3 other cahnnels that I'm not in 
<ikonia> so I don't know - but assume from his comments that he's hit them too
<elky> he left #slug when i spotted him
<ikonia> ahh that was one of the others 
<ikonia> I didn't knw what he said
<elky> ikonia, how many different namespaces do you count now though?
<ikonia> 6
<ikonia> that I was personally in
<ikonia> actually - I'm telling a lie 5
<elky> is that including ##windows and ##windows-server?
<ikonia> he asked a differenet question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> elky: yup
<ikonia> #perl ##linux, ##windows, ##windows-server, #freedos 
<elky> ##windows and ##windows-server pretty much count as one namespace i think. but add #ubuntu and #slug, and you have 6.
<ikonia> ahhh name space
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> miss-read
<ikonia> sorry, read namespace=channel
<ikonia> being dumb
<elky> heh, but in the end you do have 6 seperate namespaces he's struck
<ikonia> yup
<elky> oh lordy. daemonfc is back, and bagging ubuntu again
<bazhang> he was some hours ago, at some length
<elky> he's had plenty of warning. if he bags ubuntu, tell him off
<bazhang> I asked to stop repeatedly to stop running down ubuntu
<ikonia> the ammount of time wasters of late has been unusually high
<ikonia> (not a one line troll - but people who keep coming back)
<bazhang> grexo seems very familiar
<elky> bazhang, i dont think he's the fruity one
<bazhang> elky, ok, but he seems oddly familiar
<elky> bazhang, not uncommon for -offtopic. many migrate from nick to nick there.
<bazhang> elky, especially the shady ones it seems
<elky> they are more likely, yes. grexo isnt seeming shady to me just yet
<elky> if you're seeing a troll in everyone in -ot, you need to take a day or two off
<bazhang> not the last two days; many have been in actual fact
<elky> i know, but if you're holding suspicion to every single new name, then you need a break.
<elky> and if you dont, you'll burn out
 * Pici hands out the tinfoil hats
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> Pici: I'll have one
<Myrtti> whee, it boots!
<Myrtti> magic fingers
<ikonia> ha
<Myrtti> I'll never ever upgrade laptop ram again
<Pici> Because it was painful, or because you have more ram than you'll ever need?
<Myrtti> because it is still painful
<elky> Pici, because she got the wrong stuff :(
<Pici> oh :(
<Myrtti> and I possibly broke one of the modules in process
<Myrtti> the ones that were in the computer
<Pici> Better than breaking the slot that receives the,
<Pici> er, them.
<Myrtti> whee, the ram is there!
<Myrtti> now to put the laptop back together again
<elky> Myrtti, it takes a fair bit of effort to break ram.
<Pici> I had an unexpected power outage a few weeks ago and lost a 1gb stick of ram :(
<elky> Pici, electricity is a little different to force
<elky> alot of ram requires a mallet to get into its slots. that's alot of strain on the modules, slots, and mobo
<elky> (slight exaggeration, yes)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I'm so relieved
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> I wonder would the HR mind if I'd take the new modules with me to UK and let Duncan do the work
<elky> it could have been worse. you could have dropped the coffee in there as well!
<Myrtti> HR wants the modules from my laptop to his laptop so I'll have to mail them
<Myrtti> elky: yeah I know
<Myrtti> I was wondering myself why did I even try to do that ram upgrade today
<Pici> ikonia: ping
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> Pici: you called
<Pici> ikonia: nicklas_ is in #ubuntu again.  The BT didn't have a lot of detail as to what was going on, does the ban need to be revised?
<ikonia> Pici: 1 moment
<ikonia> (apologies not paying attention much today)
<ikonia> well it was was him pm'ing people with spam 
<bazhang> moonOS
<ikonia> if he's dodging the ban then that needs to be sorted, but I should 28th is only a few days ago, I was going to give him a bit of time to cool of
<ikonia> that was it
<ikonia> he was spamming other channels
<ikonia> he seems to be more "interactive" today rather than just spamming moonos
<ikonia> probably bring him in here to discuss it - and tidy up the ban so it doesn't look like ban dodging ?
<Pici> Its up to you, just wanted you to be aware of it.
<ikonia> is that acceptable ?
<nicklas_> im here, what is it?
<nicklas_> ikonia: 
<ikonia> nicklas_: sorry
<ikonia> nicklas_: was just away from my desk for a moment
<nicklas_> thats ok :-P
<ikonia> nicklas_: basiclly just wanted to have a 2 minute chat with you to explain that you where brough to our attention for "ban dodging", I'm sure this was not intentional, but you where banned from the channel for just kept saying the "moonOS" link in #ubuntu
<ikonia> you where also doing it in other channels which looked like you where just spamming that link randomly, and one use complaining that you had sent the URL to him in PM 
<ikonia> so I removed from the channel,
<ikonia> I'd just like to clarify that just repeating links over and over in a channel is not really acceptable, nor is sending that link to people uninvited.
<ikonia> nicklas_: and just to be clear MoonOS is nothing to do with ubuntu - it has it's own release pattern therefore is not supported/discussed in #ubuntu, #ubuntu is for ubuntu OS support only
<ikonia> nicklas_: does that make sense and is that clear to you ?
<ikonia> nicklas_: (sorry if that's a lot to take in in one go)
<nicklas_> i dont understand, im not banned from #ubuntu, im in there right now? and i am absolutely certain i have not sent a pm to some person with that link... anyway, i wasted to let people know about that distribution, its ubuntu based, but if its not ok then i know :-)
<nicklas_> ikonia: ok
<nicklas_> ikonia: so its not ok to talk about any other distribution at all in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> nicklas_: ok, thats great, just to be clear - #ubuntu is for ubuntu support only, not ubuntu based distro promotors
<ikonia> nicklas_: not really, not unless it's in context of an ubuntu issue 
<nicklas_> ok
<ikonia> nicklas_: great, please leave here and rejoin #ubuntu - thanks for coming in 
<nicklas_> ikonia: but im already in #ubuntu ? i have never been banned, i was kicked, but never banned
<ikonia> nicklas_: you where banned, hence why where alerted to you "ban dodging"
<nicklas_> what is ban dodging?
<nicklas_> ikonia: 
<ikonia> nicklas_: it is changing your name/ip/details to get around a ban placed in a channel
<nicklas_> huh? i havent done that intentionally anyway
<ikonia> nicklas_: no, I'm sure it wasn't intentional
<ikonia> nicklas_: it just prompted me to explain the situation
<ikonia> Pici: thank you for that
<nicklas_> ikonia: oh ok, im a registered user, i registered so i could register the #moonos channel after creating it, change topic and such
<ikonia> nicklas_: yes, I can see you in that channel
<ikonia> nicklas_: thank's for joining, you're welcome to leave this channel and go about your day
<nicklas_> ok
<ikonia> nicklas_: I thank you for coming in when requested
<nicklas_> ikonia: yw
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<ikonia> nice when it's easy like that
<ikonia> gym time
<Myrtti> ok, I'm off to hunt those ram modules
<Myrtti> have fun
<LjjjL> elky, around?
<mneptok> LjjjL: putting on weight around the middle?
<LjjjL> mneptok: a man is 60% is middle name
<LjjjL> but no, it's just the nick i use on the eeepc
<mneptok> heheh. my middle name is "Kurt," so i guess i tend to >60%
<LjjjL> mneptok: hm? i thought your middle name was "von" :P
<mneptok> it was. now i'm John Kurt jjj Finck II. i think it looks cool.
<mneptok> plus, i can say "it's German," dismissively and confuse people.
<LjjjL> mneptok: i think you should use "yyy" instead
<LjjjL> it sounds much more like the question most people ask about you most of the time
<mneptok> really? i usually get, "how?"
<mneptok> "i was born of human parents." "i'm married." "i have a job." etc etc etc
<LjjjL> mneptok: yeah but there's not a letter for that - and for that matter, neither there is for "which planet?"
<mneptok> UTF to the rescue!
<LjjjL> anyway, i'll disappear and go shop for routers
<LjjjL> so i can replace a dodgy wifi card that i use as an access point, with a dodgy access point in its own right
<mneptok> delicious.
<mneptok> 09:46 < vin> i instaled empathy but it not working
<mneptok> i *so* want to say "i feel badly for you."
<Myrtti> here we are.
<Myrtti> wonderful
<Pici> I give up
<ikonia> Pici: what' up
<Pici> ikonia: I was fed up with some non support questions in #u, I had to leave before I did something rash.
<Pici> well, they were borderline support
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> the last few days have been of poor quality in general 
<ikonia> yay - chuy's on line, I've not seen the mighty chuy for ages
 * ikonia trembles at the damage chuy can do 
<ikonia> etc
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3323288008
 * LjL wonders where the exploit took place
<Myrtti> BWAHAHAHA Mem:       4045980
<Myrtti> EAT YOUR PANTS, BAD LUCK
<LjL> uh... ok
<Myrtti> twenty minutes left to go buy red wine... *wonders*
<Myrtti> LjL: I've had so much bad luck today, I'm happy I got the RAM upgrade done
<LjL> Myrtti: run memtest yet?
<Myrtti> LjL: I don't dare
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah, after all you can just use your data as a memory test - if you get corrupted documents all over the place in a week, it's bad
<Pici> why?!
<LjL> Pici: because?!
<LjL> do we like "rapist" as a nickname?
<Myrtti> no
<Bodsda> Hello, can i enquire as to the rules about nicks in #ubuntu -- are rude/offensive nicks allowed?
<Myrtti> not really
<Myrtti> [20:01] <+LjL> do we like "rapist" as a nickname?
<Myrtti> [20:01] <+Myrtti> no
<Bodsda> Has it been dealt with?
<LjL> in a moment
<Bodsda> thanks LjL 
<LjL> fixed, i guess
<Bodsda> Thank you, :)
<LjL> [19:04:58] <[_kind_]> good now ? [19:05:08] <LjL> yes, thanks [19:05:28] <[_kind_]> I thought you're a bot :D [19:05:30] <[_kind_]> nice
<LjL> hey - we could do that!
<LjL> ... if we want to become like the Xbox Live nickname rules
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> pity he left, i so wanted to tell him FAIL
<LjL> what with the colon ending up inside the message itself and all
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3323497994/ ♥ 
<Myrtti> now if I could only find the blog post with the idea to put the business card on it
<Myrtti> ah, found it
<Myrtti> http://matthewhelmke.net/2008/12/17/my-experience-with-system76/
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> "unitedpotsmokers"
 * Pici wonders how a mistyped /lastlog became 'allah'
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> Pici: it was a sign
<Seeker`> o/
<Grant-A> hello
<Grant-A> It's been two weeks
<Grant-A> :)
<ikonia> from what ?
<Grant-A> remember Jdong said that two weeks ago I would be unbanned from #ubuntuforums in 2 weeks?
<ikonia> no he didn't
<Grant-A> yes he did
<ikonia> he said he'd review it
<Grant-A> no, he said that I'd be unbanned in two weeks
<Grant-A> check the logs
<ikonia> and you've moved from being pain/trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<ikonia> Grant-A: if you quote a log at me - I'll be really dissapointed
<ikonia> Grant-A: you know the intention was to monitor your behaviour
<Grant-A> I haven't been in #ubuntu-offtopic in over weeks
<Grant-A> check ubottu's logs from two weeks ago today
<Grant-A> he said that I would be unbanned
<ikonia> @bansearch grant-a
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for grant-a!n=grant@unaffiliated/kr0n05931 in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> Grant-A: the intention was to monitor your approach
<Grant-A> he said that I would be unbanned in two weeks though
<ikonia> and pretty much as soon as you where banned from #ubuntuforums - you started doing the same things you got banned for in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grant-A> ?
<Grant-A> I haven't been in #ubuntu-offtopic for over a week
<ikonia> Grant-A: which doesn't detract from anything I've just said
<Grant-A> Do you have proof that it was actually me?
<Grant-A> I mean for all you know, it could have been an imposter
<ikonia> I'm not entertaining this
<Grant-A> um
<ikonia> Grant-A: if you want to waste time - do it else where
<ikonia> Grant-A: how do I know I'm talking to you now ?
<ikonia> Grant-A: you could be an imposter
<Grant-A> I'm identified to services
<ikonia> you didn't have a cloak when you where banned
<ikonia> so that proves nothing
<Grant-A> actually, it does
<Grant-A> if they weren't identified to services, they couldn't have been me
<ikonia> you didn't have a cloak when you where banned
<Grant-A> Yes, I know that
<ikonia> look - it was you
<Grant-A> yes, I know I was banned in #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> you got banned from ubuntuforums - and joined #ubuntu-offtopic for about the next week after you where banned
<Grant-A> logs, pleasE?
<ikonia> you got multple warnings in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Grant-A: no - I'm fed up playing the log game with you
<ikonia> it's pathetic
<Grant-A> Look, all I know is that Jdong said that I would be un banned in two weeks and that is finite
<Grant-A> you can check Ubottu for it
<ikonia> I don't have to 
<Grant-A> ask for the logs
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm not playing the log game
<Grant-A> Because I'm right?
<ikonia> I'm explaining to you that the intent was to monitor you're attitude
<Grant-A> no
<Grant-A> he said that I needed some time away from #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> yes
<Grant-A> and said that I would be unbanned in two weeks
<ikonia> well you're welcome to come in here and discuss your ban
<Grant-A> he said nothing about monitoring my attitude
<ikonia> it goes without saying
<Grant-A> not really
<Grant-A> it goes either two ways
<ikonia> ok - well, I'll tell you now
<Grant-A> you should have told me 2 weeks ago
<ikonia> nope
<Grant-A> this is really non and void
<Grant-A> either way, I haven't trolled or done anything ban worthy in any channel
<Grant-A> since the ban
<ikonia> Grant-A: you received many warnings in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Grant-A> can you show me?
<ikonia> show you what
<Grant-A> the warnings
<ikonia> come on - you do this all the time
<ikonia> and you know it's not logged
<Grant-A> yes it is
<Grant-A> #ubuntuforums isn't logged
<Grant-A> #ubuntu-offtopic is
<ikonia> where  ?
<ikonia> where ?
<Grant-A> !logs #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Grant-A> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Grant-A> there
<ikonia> where
<ikonia> show me
<ikonia> look - don't bother
<Grant-A> Ubottu just said
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just said
<ikonia> I'm not trawling through logs
<Grant-A> because I'm right
<ikonia> Grant-A: no - it didn't say ubuntu-offtopic is logged
<Grant-A> if you want to be a baby about it, fine
<Grant-A> I'll take this up with Jdong
<ikonia> Grant-A: no because you insist on going to the exact word of logs
<ikonia> rather than discussing it
<Grant-A> there is no "reading between the lines" with logs
<Grant-A> either you say it, or you don't
<ikonia> Grant-A: I suggest you leave then and leave a message for jdong
<Grant-A> this channel is logged, correct?
<ikonia> I'll make my view on how you've conducted yourself quite clear
<ikonia> Grant-A: yes it is
<Grant-A> What, because I actually am telling the truth that I was supposed to be unbanned, but you insist on refusing to do your job and look through the logs, to do the right thing?
<ikonia> and so there is no confusion and so you can quote me word for word
<ikonia> Grant-A: Please leave the channel and discuss this with jdong, I will make my comment to him that your attitude has not changed and you should not be allowed back into #ubuntuforums
<ikonia> Grant-A: make sure you log and quote that word for word
<Grant-A> how has my attitude not changed?
<Grant-A> I haven't been in the channels for over a week!
<ikonia> Grant-A: I am not discussing this with you futher
<Grant-A> because you know that I'm right
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<ikonia> @mark 
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops grant come back in #ubuntu-ops with his usual log quoting rubbish, attiude still poor request jdong does not unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops grant-a come back in #ubuntu-ops with his usual log quoting rubbish, attiude still poor request jdong does not unban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> ubottu missing.
<jpds> jussi01_: ^
<LjL> it's there
<LjL> resyncing most likely
<jpds> not in #u or here.
<LjL> no, but it is connected. give it time.
<jpds> I'll kick 2 and 4 in the morning to make sure they're where they're supposed to be. Don't have access to keys at the moment.
<LjL> ok, perhaps the fact that it's still in the same 5 channels it was three minutes ago, *while* responding to commands, indicates it's got no intention to join anything else
<LjL> surely #ubuntu is in the config file, wasn't just a manually executed "join"?
<jussio1> hrm, seems I had a connectivity issue there. 
<jussio1> Im going to restart ubottu
<LjL> jussio1: make sure the main channels actually are in the config
<jussio1> LjL: they are.
<LjL> jussio1: then perhaps it got identified after trying to join too many channels for someone who doesn't have +u
<jussio1> LjL: likely
<jussio1> dont try it yet...
<LjL> !try
<jussio1> /slap LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try
<Grant-A> interesting
<Grant-A> just checking something
<jussi01> right...
<Madpilot> poking his nose into the lair of the ops...
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-03
<jussi01> topyli: you here?
<jussi01> or Tm_T?
<nikrud> lair?
<jussi01> hehe
<Flannel> nikrud: well, ops don't hang out just anywhere you know.
<nikrud> no, only in fetid lairs, I gues
<jdong_> ugh. I said we would REVISIT in 2 weeks
<jdong_> not unban.
<jdong_> probably at the bottom of my priority queue for my busy day...
<LjL> jdong_: what's at the top, picking your nose or eating your nails?
<nikrud> hm, maybe Madpilot chose the right descriptor
<Madpilot> I wrote "poking", not "picking"
<nikrud> either fits with fetid lairs
<jdong_> LjL: a mountain of homework
<LjL> jdong_: hey, DON'T put the results of your nose picking on your homework paper!
<LjL> (am i starting to sound a bit like mneptok perhaps?)
<Pricey> you wish
<Pici> (not yet)
<LjL> (cool)
<jdong_> you need to work a bit below the waistline.
<LjL> jdong_: is that a hair glued to your homework paper by means of your nose picking product?
<Madpilot> LjL, you'd need to say things like that far, far more often to start really sounding like mneptok 
<jdong_> LjL: it's nature's organic adhesive.
<jdong_> now that's more mneptokish
<LjL> your remark - yes it is
 * nikrud considers a new game show: mneptok this!
<jdong_> hmm I don't get how this "cheating" thing is supposed to work.
<jdong_> so I have this kid's solutions in front of me.
<jdong_> and just about intensely disagree with every other sentence.
 * jdong_ wikipedias cheating
<jussi01> jdong_: rofl!!
<jdong_> I think it's like telephone.
<jdong_> or a perpetual motion device
<jdong_> where a small perturbance of BS self-amplifies to a genetic strain of LaTeX writeups
<jdong_> of course, PRETTY wrong answers are better than hastily scribbled ones
<ubottu> teadict called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Shizuo)
<LjL> as much of a troll as shizuo is, i disagree on that deserving an ops call
<LjL> ... although the later one does
<DBO> LjL, probably could have gotten him back in line by derailing the touchy conversation too
<LjL> DBO: right but i had already kicked him from #ubuntu just earlier (and in a couple other occasions too), all he did in -ot was basically troll all the time, and the lesbian thing was just a tad over it
<DBO> LjL, ah in that case
<LjL> by the way... PM for the giggles
<LjL> [02:15:12] <Shizuo> ARE YOU A LEZBO? [02:15:17] <LjL> yeah [02:15:23] <Shizuo> Wow, nice [02:15:28] <Shizuo> An italian men-lezbo [02:15:39] <Shizuo> That's howt
<DBO> heheh
<DBO> LjL, I thought I should probably let you know
<DBO> I am in a position to ramp up my opping again =)
<DBO> Docky is released and public so no more long nights hacking alone =P
<LjL> so i can just disappear for a couple of months again safe in the knowledge there actually are ops?
<DBO> yeah =)
<DBO> general observation
<DBO> the #ubuntu channel is actually less rowdy as far as trolling goes than 3 years ago when it was much smaller
<LjL> possibly... it's also (imho) worsened in help quality though
<DBO> LjL, i wouldn't know about that to be honest
<DBO> I have not had to ask for help in months
<DBO> though that is probably suggestive of a more general user base
<LjL> mostly i'd say that anything that can't be answered with a factoid tends to not get answered at all
<LjL> which may go to prove that we have comprehensive factoids, but
<DBO> hmmm
<DBO> I think user based support tends to fall apart as a product matures
<LjL> yeah i think possibly there should be closer contact between the regular helpers and some developers
<DBO> i think that sounds reasonable
<nickrud> LjL, you're totally right about the help level. go to contacts would make a big difference. Hard to do without being annoying for the go to's, though
<LjL> nickrud: they'd have to opt in and somehow have some assurance that they can freely ignore questions they can't be arsed with
<nickrud> maybe an invite only channel as the interface
<LjL> nickrud, -meta was pretty much based on that concept but it just didn't catch on
<nickrud> and of course, us lazy helpers need to make better efforts at keeping up with changes. 
<LjL> nickrud: sure, it would help, though, if the ones making the changes would make some high-level documentation about them - not *user* documentation on how to practically do stuff, but *helper* documentation on how something's basic architecture is like
<LjL> like, to cite an example i've already overused, i know that "some" X settings "mostly" to do with input devices have "moved" from xorg.conf to "somewhere" in the HAL config
<LjL> but that's a bit vague
<nickrud> yep. I pretty much avoid X now, except for basics. 
<LjL> same here, i just won't tell someone asking about resolutions or refresh rates anything
<LjL> because i know i'm not "supposed" to just tell them to stick a line in xorg.conf anymore
<LjL> but what i *am* supposed to tell me beats me
<Pici> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nickrud> heh. res issues, if it's more than the monitor's rates not getting reported correctly I just throw up my hands. But that's also a function of things working so well
<nickrud> I always learned because things needed fixing or configuring. I haven't had to do any but superficial stuff for a couple years and it shows
<LjL> nickrud: that's also true, but isn't that just because you've had a working Ubuntu install for a while and it just keeps working? i suspect it's not all working so smoothly for new users
<nickrud> LjL, yes. wireless and sound for all too many. Also things I've not had issues with since gutsy.
<nickrud> wireless less so, sound changes radically (it seems) nearly every release
<LjL> unless you're on kde
<LjL> ewll, unless you're on kde 3.5
<LjL> i think i mean - unless you've stuck to hardy for too long
<nickrud> which reminds me, time to try a jaunty install on a spare partition. Down to less than 2 months
<LjL> there's a few things i should try out but haven't the disk space to...
<LjL> jaunty is one, but kde 4.2 as well
<LjL> and, erm, windows 7
<LjL> (and for that matter, i've never touched vista either, although i'm not sure i'm losing much)
<nickrud> should try both. probably will windows 7 not sure about kde. It's always seemed 'wrong' somehow. probably a personal failing
<nalioth> more cancer causing eye candy
<nalioth> windoze isnt' getting 'better', y'all
<nickrud> !best | nalioth 
<ubottu> nalioth: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<LjL> nalioth: at least it isn't getting worse - like kde
<tritium> nalioth: I'm heading your direction this evening.
<LjL> wait... it is
<tritium> (sort of)
<nalioth> tritium: Roswell?
<LjL> at least in windows they've added some eye candy and mostly retained what was there
<LjL> in kde 4, they've added eye candy and removed everything else
<nickrud> 1.4 -> 2.0 gnome was the same, don't hold that against them. It may be a good move in the long run.
 * nalioth uses enlightenment 17 and wishes he could figure out frame buffer graphics . . 
<nickrud> ummm, sliding desktops .....
<nickrud> That is something I really miss from my first ever linux desktop
<LjL> nickrud: did also the gnome 2.0 featured changelogs have things like "entirely new cube effect in kwin" and "plasma widgets can finally be rotated"?
<tritium> With the impending devaluation of the dollar, I'm switchign to all-terminal, so I can run on old hardware and not buy a new one for decades.  ;)
<LjL> nickrud: sliding desktops?
<nickrud> LjL, e17 
<LjL> sounds amiga-ish
<tritium> switching, even
<nalioth> e17 is wonderful
<nickrud> think of them as vertically stacked, you can slide them aside fully or partially to expose lower desktops
<LjL> nickrud: then exactly like the amiga
<LjL> nickrud: (except on the amiga they could each have a different resolution and color depth)
<nickrud> I missed the amiga bandwagon, more business oriented at the time. 
<LjL> nickrud: they're called "screens" in amigaos, a screen has a titlebar with a "depth" gadget on the right which you can click to bring the next screen to the foreground, and if you drag and drop on the title bar, you move the screen vertically (and horizontally, if its virtual size is larger than the actual display size)
<LjL> nickrud: the underlaying screen, however, can be an entirely different resolution than the one you're dragging. only thing is this probably wouldn't be possibly on today's monitors (especially LCD ones) - and even less so on today's graphics cards
<tritium> LjL: your middle shrunk back to just one "j".  Jenny Craig?  Hacker's diet?  South Beach?
<nickrud> purpose build gpu's huh?
<LjL> nickrud: eh, no one called it a "GPU" back then... but of course, they had their own custom chipset - that's what it was called
<LjL> tritium: i'm on my deeesktop now.
<LjL> nickrud: basically, there was a chip that could be programmed to automatically do stuff (without involving the CPU) when the raster reached a certain line - stuff such as change the registers that contained resolution and depth
<LjL> nickrud: the system used that to implement sliding screens, but also games and programs used it for all sorts of reasons - mostly to get more colors on the screen, at the end of the day
<nickrud> heh. scary for the crt :)
<LjL> nickrud: maybe for today's crts it would be, but the ones that were used those days couldn't really care less
<LjL> nickrud: at least, the TV that i used as a monitor didn't ;)
<nickrud> crappy tolerances, flexible display I guess
 * nickrud makes a note that LjL does love his amigas
<nickrud> ;)
<LjL> nickrud: of course i do. i'd still be using it if, uhm, it had memory protection, were open source, and had any decent programs left.
<LjL> nickrud: it's not asking for too much is it
<nickrud> nah, sounds like a project :)
<LjL> nickrud: the project is there already, it's called AROS, but they don't want to get memory protection stuck in - i tried, but i gave up because i can only use gdb so long as i don't get a messed up stack frame
<LjL> nickrud: and as for the programs, well, i'm not the one to write word processors or web browsers i'm afraid
<nickrud> why no memory protection, it's almost a requirement for multitasking
<nickrud> *safe multitasking
<LjL> nickrud: because it's an ages-old amiga meme that "proper memory protection just can't be added without breaking everything"
<LjL> nickrud: which is possibly even true, but how much of "everything" is there? there's hardly any useful programs left, and the ones there are aren't open source so won't run on x86, and the OS was rewritten from scratch
<nickrud> I could be convinced that's true. I did once read a book about amiga os ;) and what I took away was everything was linked lists. Might be hard to tack protection into that
<LjL> nickrud: it's hard alright, a good few parts of the system assume programs can just write stuff into the system's list
<nickrud> hah. Well, thats a wonderful thing there
<LjL> nickrud: but not so much that you can't change it... the developers weren't entirely crazy after all, there even is a MEMF_PUBLIC flag for AllocMem() that's intended to declare a region of memory as public. it never *did* anything, but the docs do say it's important to use it properly for "future memory protection"
<LjL> nickrud: which, of course, means that *no* application developer ever used it properly. but so what, applications have to be ported anyway
<LjL> nickrud: if on the other hand you were asking why there was no memory protection in the first place... well, MMUs cost
<nickrud> yeah, the 
<nickrud> $1000 amiga idea (although the good ones always cost more iirc)
<LjL> they did
<LjL> nickrud: there's also speed concerns. memory protection *does* slow things down. it's worth it, but it was arguably not worth it on a 7MHz 68000
<nickrud> you gotta remember that in the 80's & early 90's I lived in Seattle. Wintel was god there and then
<LjL> nickrud: consider that not only do you need to shuffle MMU tables around, but you also have to put safety checks in every system function for memory protection to make sense at all
<LjL> s/safety checks/sanity checks/
<nickrud> 7 mhz. God, I'd forgotten how slow stuff was then. Even C programs had hand crafted assembler for recurrent loops
<LjL> nickrud: for that matter AmigaOS (AmigaDOS, specifically) has bits of BCPL code in it...
<LjL> nickrud: now it doesn't, and AROS doesn't, but it still needs to support BCPL-style pointers for API compatibility. a BCPL pointer being a pointer somehow crammed into one byte, basically
<nickrud> has to have an offset somewhere, or you're pretty limited
<nickrud> had to do a quick google for bcpl so I really have no clue about it
<LjL> nickrud: yeah i don't remember just how they work exactly, and i don't honestly even care - i'd rather pretend they don't exist
<LjL> nickrud: well, in a nutshell, there was BCPL, B was a simpler version of it, and then they made C
<nickrud> one byte pointers remind me of 6502, the only one I actually got good at machine code. I remember when we first got MACROS for it :)
<LjL> nickrud: i've had a C64 but never messed with assembly, was too young to even really know what it was... more recently i played with Z80 assembly for fun. i have betrayed the 6502 by doing that, i guess... but it deserves it. what an ugly instruction set.
<nickrud> you're telling me?
<nickrud> hahahahahahhahahahahahhahaha
<LjL> just sayin'
<LjL> the Z80 makes sense.
<LjL> not that i actually programmed in its assembly... i just attempted to write an OS in C, obviously had to put some bits and pieces of assembly in it
<LjL> but in the process i did stumble upon the 6502 counterpart, and it's just... on a different level
<nickrud> yeah, I know. When I got a c compiler (actually an interpreter, but that's another story) i was able to get away from assembler for all but really time critical stuff. But soon after I moved to 8086 and 68000 based systems and used C exclusively (except for a proprietary machine control language written in C)
<nickrud> But that was 20 years ago. things have changed radically and I don't think for the worse overall
<LjL> nickrud: i'm not sure, i can't honestly say they've changed for the better from a *user's* point of view. for the developer, maybe.
<LjL> nickrud: but then again somehow i feel more at home trying to write an OS for the Z80, where i know i *can* know what every single instruction is doing, then learning some complicated and extravagant APIs, such as GUI APIs for instance
<nickrud> hah. ah, gui api's and my abandonment of paid programming are intimately related :)
<LjL> nickrud: i've never been paid to program to begin with, but anyway i seem have my doors irrevocably shut on learning those things. which is kind of limiting, sometimes i'd like to, you know, get some stuff shown on the screen as opposed to saved into a text file...
<LjL> at least i could do that on AmigaBASIC without learning, oh, how to create an application instance, a top-level window instance, a drawable instance...
<nickrud> there's always visual basic for you :)
<LjL> an event driver, an object-oriented communication interface, a GUI toolkit instantiation...
<LjL> nickrud: yeah - and i've used it, and contrary to most, i've no shame in admitting it
<LjL> ... but then VB is braindead in a number of other ways
<nickrud> there is none. sooner or later there'll be one for gnome or kde; I'm sure there are kids working on them for fun right now and one will probably mature
<LjL> nickrud: there's one for kde
<LjL> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in intrepid
<LjL> or perhaps there isn't
<nickrud> I've read about gambas, but nothing saying it's more than a nice toy for most purposes
<LjL> !info gambas2
<ubottu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<LjL> nickrud: so is VB...?
<nickrud> yep
<nickrud> they need to change the name, kambas or some such. they're in the wrong namespace
<LjL> nickrud: still, say for instance - some time ago i wanted to have some fun with genetic programming, and have colored pixels somewhat akin to bacteria moving on the screen. now, where did i give up? of course at the having pixels move on the screen in X part.
<LjL> and on the other hand, stuff like VB doesn't help with that, either, because it's a clumsy interpreter for a clumsy language where i could never do any genetic programming interpreter
<LjL> but hell, all i was asking for was to have a window to draw single pixels on!
<nickrud> is visual c any better now? I used it a bit, or it's predecessor, version 1.0 for a bit. 
<LjL> no idea
<nickrud> windriver? I vaguely remember that as my primary compiler back then
<LjL> i only used VB as far as microsoft stuff goes
<LjL> when i started using C, i did that on linux
<nickrud> heh. It's still around
<nickrud> specialized though, embedded chips it looks like
<nickrud> dinnertime, catch up with you later LjL 
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> good mornin
<bazhang> hi Myrtti !
<bazhang> a windows server in wine? that is odd
<bazhang> oh its daft_punk
<Flannel> cactusfrog: troll or... horribly bad at spelling
<Myrtti> oh my gawd
<nickrud> cactufrog = annoying, doesn't listen, but not calculating therefore <> troll
<nickrud> tritium, you about? I have an epic troll for you
<nickrud> political, hence not appropriate here
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell ivanoats|away about away
<Myrtti> @bansearch probot
<ubottu> No matches found for probot!n=probot@d116133.adsl.hansenet.de in any channel
<Mez> lmao - my laptops being delivered by armoured guards? 
<Myrtti> Mez: that's because they are going to do a search on you first before giving it to you
<Flannel> Mez: Obviously its already got all of your sensitive information on it.
<nickrud> it's just a front so they can get you in their clutches
<Myrtti> "color of briefs: purple"
<Mez> I'm not going to be taking delivery of it
<Mez> Myrtti: :P
<Mez> it's actually grey today :D
 * Myrtti sods off to make a reservation to the laundrette
<nickrud> ew, wash them!! /me does mnemtok
 * Mez wont be here to take delivery, but it says on tracking "passed to securicor"
<Mez> nickrud: fresh out the dryer :D these ones are meant to be grey
<nickrud> reservation of laundrette. I read that in a Mankell novel, and still find it amazing
<Myrtti> nickrud: what's so amazing?
<nickrud> that reservations are necessary or available; I'm assuming an apartment building? There's no way you could enforce a reservation system here
<Myrtti> yeah, apartment building laundrette, shared by two buildings
<Myrtti> they've started to charge the other building people for drying their clothes, one euro for one hour
<Myrtti> doing my laundry at the laundrette is so much easier and faster than if I had my own washing machine
<nickrud> that's how it's done here, both wash and dry. roughly the same cost. 
<nickrud> oh, I miss my washer/dryer combo. Toss the laundry in the washer before heading off to work, toss it in the dryer when I get home. 
<Myrtti> we have only the drying room
<Myrtti> actually, two of them
<Tm_T> jussi01: yes?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> coffee with "energy drink"
<Tm_T> and double dose of meds
<Myrtti> I'm getting done with DaemonFC soon
<Myrtti> just so you know
<Tm_T> in u ?
<Tm_T> hi Seper how can we help you?
<ikonia> I've just forwarded him here
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<ikonia> just to make it clear that #ubuntu is not discriminating against langauges, there are seperate lanaguage channels, hence ubuntu are not language naztis
<ikonia> and the phrase natzi - is not really called for or welcome in ubuntu channels
<ikonia> Seper: does that make sense to you ?
<Seper> yes
<ikonia> ok, so I'll remove the ban, but please just think about what you say in ubuntu channels
<ikonia> Seper: the ban has been removed, as has the mute, you're welcome to leave this channel and re-join #ubuntu
<Seper> ok
<Myrtti> have a nice day and thanks for flying with Ubuntu
<Seper> thanks
<jussi01> !idle | Seper
<ubottu> Seper: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> ok folks
<Myrtti> I'm really getting fed up with DaemonFC
<Myrtti> topyli
<elky> Myrtti, i was fed up with him 5 minutes after he first joined the channel
<Myrtti> I'm not taking his crap for much longer so I'm going to kick him to kingdom come the next chance I get
<topyli> i'm also waiting for him to say something smart again
<ish2> rww in #ubuntu told me to tell you that i came up with a short-term bad idea of putting #ubuntu-offtopic in the topic of #ubuntu, so people like me don't go mouthing off about nothing in there
 * Myrtti blinks
<ikonia> ish2: so few people read the topic I don't think it would make a difference to the ammount of moderation needed
<ish2> you've got me there
<ish2> but then at least you could point to it all the time, keep off the grass means little to me when it's not posted
<ikonia> ish2: most people respect being told about the offtopic channel
<ikonia> ish2: refering to the topic or telling people the about it is the same ammount of effort
<ish2> i can spam the message every 2 minutes for a low low fee of $.02 cents an hour!
<ikonia> ok, well thanks for the suggestion
<ish2> you can't afford not to?
<ikonia> ish2: anything else you need help with ?
<ish2> no, i'll be on my way, thx
<ikonia> thanks for the feedback
<Myrtti> was that random, or do I just imagine it?
<ikonia> just trying to be helpful I guess
<bazhang> the number of folks who dont know where to download ubuntu is surprising
<bazhang> and that is in the topic iirc
<jussi01> who actually reads the topic anyway?
 * Myrtti smacks jussi01 
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> infidel
<jussi01> /slap Myrtti
<bazhang> psufan of 'I want to install ubuntu on my bmw through midi port' was at it in another linux channel
<jussi01> hrm, this is weird... my irc works fine, but web adresses keep getting page load errors...
<Myrtti> jussi01: dns problems then
<jussi01> ahh
<ikonia> jussi01: proxu is dead
<ikonia> proxy
<jussi01> Ill have to ask ikonia about it
<bazhang> I always restart my router in those cases
<ikonia> jussi01: make sure proxy is disabled
<jussi01> ikonia: not using the proxy
<jussi01> ikonia: Im in the uk... no need :D
<Myrtti> if webpages don't work but irc does, it's usually a sign of dns problems, ie. connections that are already established remain as their domain names are already resolved, but new ones fail as name resolution has crapped out
<Myrtti> happened at COSS all the time, but the infrastructure used Cisco, so what can you expect.
<Myrtti> for it to work? BWHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> sorry.
<jussi01> is sarcasm really evil?
<elky> if so, i'm going to the deepest level of hell.
<elky> * rww 05:48:45> makes pizza from scratch, is a pizza elitist <-- w00t! someone found a way to avoid the 'Soup N***' reference all by himself!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: when are you due south the next time?
<jussi01> oh dear...
<jussi01> lovely guy asking why his ddos attack failed...
<Myrtti> where?!
<jussi01> #k
<Myrtti> oh boy
<ikonia> interesitng, if I'm cloaked and I do a /who on my ip it doesn't show me on line
<ikonia> I thought a cloak hid your IP but did not prevent queries on it
 * jussi01 gently nudges ikonia
<Pici> bazhang: I have him in pm, and hes making no sense.
<bazhang> Pici, I re-directed him but actionparsnip wanted to help him
<bazhang> little does he know of the sometimes errant nature of the -ru participants
<bazhang> lovely
<jussi01> I got sick of it...
<bazhang> and he's back
<Pici> Maybe he can behave this time
<jussi01> lets see
<bazhang> I bet no
<Myrtti> I wish ActionParsnip would snip his eagerness to help and withdraw from action when there's a suspicion about foul play
<bazhang> con wifi?
<bazhang> that sounds fishy tbh
<Myrtti> one example yes
 * Pici agrees
<Myrtti> I've got a nasty answer to this:
<Myrtti> [15:06] < Riya> actionParisnip I did that all but i can't browse net i am  geting server not fount msg . wat i do /
<bazhang> o/
<Myrtti> "tough shit, kid. How about you find some other way to connect to the internet instead of trying to crack the staff wifi"
<Myrtti> "oops"
<Myrtti> if he's connected to the internet right now, then why would he need to connect specifically to the staff wifi...
<Myrtti> I'm an AWFUL PERSON
<Myrtti> speaking of which
<Myrtti> Tm_T: when you're coming south or when I'm coming over to see you, I'm going to give Ronja my polar bear plushies.
<bazhang> is amigimaia wildly offtopic, or am I just having a bad day
<Myrtti> bazhang: he's not wildly offtopic, but a bit off the track
<bazhang> or c) both   :)
<bazhang> <Riya> what is aircrack ?
<bazhang> :/
<Myrtti> riya's english is so broken it's just awful
<Dave2> .wein 686
<Myrtti> a perfect example how people whose native language isn't English shouldn't even try with "U" "r" "l8r" and so on
<Myrtti> Dave2: DOUBLE FAIL
<Dave2> Myrtti: always :(
<Dave2> (though double?)
<Dave2> oh, the . and e
<Dave2> I do appear t ofail \o/
<Dave2> ... *gives up, wants sleep*
<jussi01> Epic fail!
<Myrtti> c-c-c-combo breaker!
 * Myrtti hides from IceStar, goes to the damn laundrette
<Pici> :D
<Tm_T> Myrtti: oooh, great (:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I have tried to send some pics for you now 3 times already, maybe I manage to do that now finally :p
<Myrtti> Tm_T: that means atleast three brand spanking ones and one that needs washing (I'll wash it before giving it to you, if you want it, that is)
<Myrtti> I think I'll keep one, the one with the snoring mechanism
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ofcourse want!
<Myrtti> I just put the dried Valentine's day bouquet on my bookshelf and started to think that the plushies have no emotional meaning to me anymore, so I'd better give them to better use
<Tm_T> to me?
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> to you or to Ronja :-)
<Tm_T> both that is then
 * Tm_T is constantly running out of cpu time, ram and disk space
<jussi01> now this is _cool_ http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS9011409662.html
<jussi01> I want one!!
<jussi01> oh, crap, not -ot... meh
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> why that weak cpu
<Tm_T> and no RAM mentioned
<Tm_T> but otherwise looks really giid
<jussi01> Tm_T: its an arm...
<Tm_T> jussi01: I know
<Myrtti> @bansearch denstark 
<ubottu> No matches found for denstark!*@* in any channel
<jussi01> @bansearch Gary
<ubottu> No matches found for Gary!i=gary@freenode/staff/colchester-lug.gary in any channel
<jussi01> unbeleivable...
<Gary> that is
<Myrtti> jussi01: c'mon, perk up man
<Gary> @bansearch GazzaK
<jussi01> i before e, except after c... grrr
<Myrtti> stjuupid bot, can't find any bans for GazzaK
<Gary> they were all oldish ones
<jussi01> were they not all before this trackers time?
<Gary> there were a lot too
<Myrtti> probably
<Tm_T> jussi01: btw that particular OMAP3 cpu+stuff is low-end version (:
<jussi01> Gary: you scare me: [17:22:28] <Gary> damn I needs sweeties
 * Myrtti shoves Garys mouth full of Rock
<Gary> jussi01: I'm bored at work, need them for me, not for anything else :p
<Gary> better then stinky socks
 * jussi01 is feeling particularly weird today...
<Gary> I feel like that all the time :p
<jussi01> Gary: which part of the country are you located?
 * jussi01 is currently in warrington...
<Gary> either Colchester (Essex) or Nottingham (midlands)
<Myrtti> 13d, 8h, 22m!d
<Myrtti> WHEEE
<jussi01> ikonia: can you talk here atm?
<Myrtti> whee
<LjL> is it splitland today?
<LjL> it's not nice when i'm playing globulation! the scrolling slows it down, and the konv OSD gets in my way :(
<nickrud> flannel, is that guy accusing you of trying to break his machine? ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: Its what I do best.
<LjL> oh not again
<LjL> what's this bartol server that's splitting
<LjL> the name alone sounds dodgy
<Myrtti> *splat*
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, nealmcb said: ubottu: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also good for use over ssh.  See https://launchpad.net/screen-profiles for status bars, clocks, notifiers (reboot-required, updates-available), etc.
<nealmcb> After discussion in the ubuntu-server meeting we decided that given the screen-profiles package (for jaunty and as a manual .deb for hardy etc), it would be good to update the factoid for screen to "Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also good for use over ssh.  See https://launchpad.net/screen-profiles for status bars, clocks, notifiers (reboot-required, updates-available), etc."
<LjL> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<LjL> nealmcb: do you think the currently given links should be removed?
<nealmcb> I was hoping the existing ubuntu-oriented page that dustin maintains would point to whatever is most appropriate.
<nealmcb> I'll dig thru it a bit and talk to him if necessary
<LjL> nealmcb: sorry, that page being?
<nealmcb> the screen-profiles link in the text I suggested
<nealmcb> https://launchpad.net/screen-profiles 
<LjL> nealmcb: ah well but that's a launchpad page about the profiles project, wouldn't it be more appropriate to have a help wiki entry for screen?
<Tm_T> LjL: would
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> +1
<LjL> i'll go draft one
<nealmcb> yeah that was my first suggestion, but I was happy to just see dustin's page.  but that would be better.  ohh - cool
<nealmcb> have folks here tried screen-profiles?
<Tm_T> not me, I use screen only with irssi currently
<LjL> i have not
<Myrtti> is there any other use for screen than running irssi? :-D
<Myrtti> j/k
<nealmcb> the main point is just dustin's insight that screen can be pitched as a window manager, and a bunch of server-team activity around screen-profiles has made that real
<nealmcb> see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> i think that's a result of that server being delinked
<nealmcb> LjL: so where are you thinking for the screen wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen  ?   see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DinkelVersus/Screen
<LjL> nealmcb: yeah, what you said - that page is free
<LjL> nealmcb: i suppose i'll integrate that page
 * nealmcb is puzzled about the DinkelVersus pages
<LjL> what exactly is DinkelVersus i have no idea
<Pici> Its a person.
<Pici> See the page history.
<Myrtti> @bansearch anonymous1112 
<ubottu> No matches found for anonymous1112!n=luc@c122-107-144-106.eburwd5.vic.optusnet.com.au in any channel
<Myrtti> ludo2612: hello, how can we help you
<ludo2612> Myrtti: one i can't connect me to the #kubuntu channel
<nealmcb> Pici: but why put community documentation on urls with your name in them?
<Pici> nealmcb: Maybe it was only meant to be a work-in-progress document?
<ludo2612> Myrtti: I am redirecting to ubuntu-proxy-users
<Myrtti> ludo2612: unfortunately I'm not an op at #kubuntu so I can't help you
 * jpds wonders what amy__ is doing to ipod users in #u.
<Pici> ludo2612: You can join #kubuntu now, I've added an exception for you
<ludo2612> Pici: thank you
<ludo2612> Pici: but I don't understand why i was banned, could you explain me please ? 
<Myrtti> because you're using mibbit
<ludo2612> ok
<ludo2612> Pici: why mibbit users are banned ?
<Pici> ludo2612: Because we get unwanted abuse from people who use mibbit. 
<ludo2612> Pici: ok I am sorry, I will reconnect me with xchat
<LjL> nealmcb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen have a look
 * Myrtti screams at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> STOP BEING IDIOTS
<nealmcb> LjL: nice.  I think the wikipedia page would also be helpful - hopefully more uptodate over time than the 2004 article from kuroshin
<LjL> !no screen is <reply> Screen is a terminal multiplexer and a window manager for terminal sessions, especially useful on remote SSH consoles. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen for information and usage instructions.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> nealmcb: the wikipedia page though doesn't say very much that's useful to a user - it basically just states what it is, its history...
<Myrtti> ludo2612: can you join #kubuntu now?
<nealmcb> proposed factoid:  Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also good for use over ssh.   - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen   The screen-profiles package provides status bars, clocks, notifiers (reboot-required, updates-available), etc
<Tm_T> Myrtti: he can
<ludo2612> Myrtti, Yes, I can because I am connected with Xchat now
<Tm_T> ludo2612: if there's no other issues to be dealt with, please part (:
<LjL> nealmcb: i understand you'd like people to know about screen-profiles, but don't you think that's better explained in the wiki page instead of going into detail in the factoid itself?
<nealmcb> We'd like to be able to use the factoid in the server channel, where questions about server guis and command-line use come up all the time.    It is nice to highlight ubuntu work on screen like that, we think.
<LjL> i can make the factoid behave differently on the server channel
<nealmcb> but of course more detail in the wiki, and the package page are the best place
<nealmcb> we often point to related info in factoids
<LjL> but also considering it's in jaunty and jaunty isn't released, i don't think it's appropriate to state it in the main factoid
<nealmcb> is your concern the length?
<nealmcb> well, yeah, the support timing is valid....
<WikIT> Hello is this thing on?
<LjL> the length, and that fact that if we include that sort of information in factoids, then by the same token we should also, say, include information about irssi-proxy (for instance) in the !irssi factoid
<LjL> but that's something for the wiki not for the bot
<nealmcb> anyway, thanks for starting the wiki page!
<LjL> nealmcb: if screen-profiles is especially relevant to screen usage on a server, though, then that's an appropriate use case for a channel-specific factoid
<nealmcb> LjL: good point - that would be nice
<nealmcb> though a bit confusing at time, I imagine
<LjL> !screen-#ubuntu-server is <reply> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'screen-profiles' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no screen is <reply> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<nealmcb> thanks!
<LjL> by the way, i've foregone including the "Monitoring for silence and activity" and the part about copying and pasting from http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 in the wiki page, because the former seems a bit ad-hoc and advanced (that's what man is for), and the latter is doable for most people by using their own terminal emulator's copy-paste capabilities (as long as you know how to scroll back in screen, which i do mention)
<LjL> if you think other commands are important enough to be included, go ahead
<LjL> also, might want to have a more detailed description of how to use, enable and configure screen-profiles on the page, but i can't help with that
<Myrtti> DaemonFC is again heading into trouble
<LjjjL> please, someone review the conversation between andresmh and shadeslayer (and later me) in #ubuntu, i still stand that's a destructive command given with no due warnings about its effects
<Myrtti> true
<LjL> ok and now he's getting on my nerves anyway
<nealmcb> bye folks....
<Myrtti> debian packaging makes my head hurt
<Myrtti> every time
<jpds> debian/rules
<LjL> ubuntu/sucks
 * Tm_T slaps LjL with MS DOS 5.0 User Guide & Reference
<Myrtti> jpds: how did you know
<jpds> Myrtti: Because it just does? :)
<Myrtti> I seriously hate it
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what's the problem?
<LjL> Tm_T: thanks, i only had the 6.22 and 3.30 ones
<Tm_T> (:
<Myrtti> I'm trying to package xfce4-clipman-plugin 0.90 for myself according to all the rules
<Myrtti> and I'm failing at it
<Tm_T> Myrtti: what's the fail?
<Myrtti> I need to go get my laundry, bbl
<Mez> wtf? brand new laptop, it arrives with a fucked screen
 * nalioth hands Mez some soap
<Mez> yeah, I realised after i said it.
<Mez> Sorry, a little annoyed
 * Mez washes his mouth out
<Mez> 10-14 days for repair
<LjL> how's about we add a factoid for !ekiga?
<LjL> it's true that in general it's no use adding factoid for packages when you can just look them up with !info
<LjL> but ekiga has got a huge shiny wiki page on help.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Then go ahead and add it
<Seeker`> Mez: don't you mean "24 hours to deliver a new one"?
<LjL> !ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<topyli> add "NO IT DOESN'T DO STUPID SKYPE" since everyone asks that first :)
<jdong> wait then what good is it?
<jdong> *ducks*
<topyli> don't forget the all caps
<topyli> heh
<Tm_T> topyli: and "!!111oneone"
<topyli> hehe
 * Tm_T hugggles her mumble
<topyli> hmm the ubuntu wiki doesn't fit on my eeepc's screen
<Mez> topyli: hardly any site does
<Mez> try google maps :D thats fun!
<Tm_T> Mez: untrue
<topyli> only those sites that are done right
<Tm_T> mostly it's about brainless design
<topyli> i'm okay if some columns are left out, but i should get at least the main text
<topyli> i can scroll and read the ads later :)
<Daft_Punk> I would like to speak to an op please
<topyli> Daft_Punk: please ask your question, someone will help you
<Daft_Punk> I am continually being harassed by spree, he was banned a while back for his rude behaviour in channel and I told an op what he told me in private, and now he keeps harassing me whenever he comes on, I tried ignoring him but dont know how exactly
<Myrtti> hrm
<Mez> Daft_Punk: /ignore spree
<Mez> Daft_Punk: if it's in PM, there's nothing we can do
<Daft_Punk> is that because even if i pasted to you what was said, you cant be 100% sure i didnt fabricate it?
<Mez> and if it is in PM, all we can do is tell you to ignore, or point you at #freenode, where the network staff may be able to help
<Mez> Daft_Punk: that and it's not up to us to moderate PMs. unless we can see it ourselves, we cant act on it.
<Mez> Freenode staff might be able to help you, but they may also say the same as I've just
<Daft_Punk> well that doesnt make me feel so great now does it :(
<Seeker`> i know it isn't much help, but there isn't really anything we can do to stop him
<Mez> I wish we could help in some of the stuff like this
<Daft_Punk> right i understand you cant stop PM's because if he is on the server he can PM me
<Mez> Daft_Punk: you should be able to just /ignore spree
<Mez> and that will stop you recieving PMs from them
<Daft_Punk> Mez, i tried that, he can still pm me
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: !prayer ~= /language or/language, or/
<stdin> you can try /quote SILENCE spree
<Mez> stdin: I believe that only works for channels?
<Daft_Punk> * spree :No such nick/channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, tonyyarusso said: !prayer ~= /language or/language, or/
<Mez> Daft_Punk: does he show in window -> ignore list ?
<stdin> Mez: I'm not sure, but I thought it was for /msg too
<tonyyarusso> ........
<tonyyarusso> bot hates me
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @login
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> login doesn't work in PM I guess?
<Mez> hehe
<Seeker`> !prayer ~= /language or/language, or/
<Mez> should do, I dunno though
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<stdin> why the comma?
<Mez> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Daft_Punk> Mez, no, i personally put though *!*@hisip and spree@*!*
<tonyyarusso> stdin: Because that's how lists are supposed to read.
<stdin> tonyyarusso: unless there's a joining word, eg: and/or
<Mez> Daft_Punk: from the "add"? 
<tonyyarusso> Otherwise you create confusion if any of your list items are compound.
<Mez> that should probably do it then
<Daft_Punk> Mez, right
<tonyyarusso> stdin: No, ALWAYS.
<Mez> xchat has a weird convention for adding stuff to ignore lists
<Daft_Punk> well he still PM me like 10 minutes ago
<stdin> tonyyarusso: then blame my english teacher
<tonyyarusso> stdin: Oh believe me, I will.
<Mez> Daft_Punk: now he's in that list, he shouldnt be able to anymore
<Daft_Punk> Mez, if i was to msg someone that is ignored, can they get my  msg?
<Mez> they should, but your client may place restrictions on that
 * tonyyarusso mutters something about half the planet being misinformed about grammar rules, because someone decided "lots of other people do it" was equivalent to "it's right"
<stdin> ^ or because english teachers are dumb
 * Mez agrees with tonyyarusso 
<Daft_Punk> i am so confused, i thought this was a help channel
<Mez> Daft_Punk: ? 
<Daft_Punk> what's with the religion stuff
<Mez> It's the operator channel.
<Seeker`> Daft_Punk: This is a channel for operators to deal with people that have problems in ubuntu channels
<Seeker`> Daft_Punk: We also manage factoids here
<stdin> that's a factoid from the bot, which we operate
<nickrud_> where's my strunk & white?
<nickrud_> does lart still work?
<Daft_Punk> ok well thanks for helping
<stdin> I don't think it's loaded
<stdin> nope
<nickrud_> all the fun stuff is going away from ubottu. Someone needs to pay for a dedicated dual xenon for him
<nickrud_> provide a really nice home
<tonyyarusso> What's it running on right now?
<Pici> I don't mind throwing ubottu or an ubottu clone on my linode.
<tonyyarusso> That's what I was thinking.
<tonyyarusso> my Linode normally has a load of zero, or very close to it
<nickrud_> those look pretty appealing for a vps
<tonyyarusso> They're awesome nickrud_ 
<Pici> My linode has a load of 0 and I'm running irssi,scree, and apache on it currently
<Pici> er, scren
<Pici> nevermind.
<tonyyarusso> If the community or Canonical wanted to spring for the $20/mo we could give it its very own one too.
<stdin> @load Lart
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @lart stdin 
<Pici> :(
<stdin> maybe not setup
<tonyyarusso> Pici: you have to enable it for the chhannel in addition to loading the module.
<stdin> @channel plugins.Lart.enabled
<ubottu> False
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @channel plugins.Lart.enabled True
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @lart Pici 
 * ubottu whacks stdin with the cluebat
<tonyyarusso> yay
<stdin> backfire
<tonyyarusso> @lart stdin 
<Pici> yay
 * ubottu tackles stdin, sits on stdin and starts scratching at stdin's chest
<Pici> kinky
<stdin> you should obey your master ubottu
<tonyyarusso> Who runs the bot these days?
<stdin> it's hosted on Jussi's server
<stdin> along with a couple clones
<stdin> *couple or
<stdin> **of
<tonyyarusso> stdin: Are the clones still manual,  or do they kick in if it disappears?
<stdin> still manual
<tonyyarusso> boo
<tonyyarusso> Imagine if every op who had a Linode had an ubottu instance and they automatically replaced each other.  :)
<tonyyarusso> Even better wouuld be load balancing, but I have no idea how that would work.
<stdin> it would probably require a rewrite of the bot, in something less sucky than supybot
<tonyyarusso> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> You could at least balance the database across different servers than the bot itself, since I think it's just PostgreSQL
<Pici> Its sqlite by default.
<tonyyarusso> oh
<tonyyarusso> Pici: well, does that have the ability to do load-balancing?
 * tonyyarusso only actually knows that MySQL does
<stdin> "it was like that when I got here"
<Pici> tonyyarusso: sqlite is file based, its not a sql server
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<stdin> one day, I do plan to move to something like MySQL
<Pici> It locks records from being read while there is a write operation.
<tonyyarusso> That's somewhat sub-optimal.
<stdin> to be fair, there aren't many write operations
<stdin> only when we edit the factoids or add them
<stdin> oh wait, that's not actually right
<tonyyarusso> stdin: or remove someone, edit a ban, ettc.
<stdin> it keeps a "popularity" score
<stdin> tonyyarusso: the ban database is separate from the factoids database
<tonyyarusso> stdin: yeah, but is it the same kind?
<Pici> stdin: Most of the lock issues have sprung up on the bantracker, when it clears the credentials
<stdin> yep, it was sqlite when I took over so it's still sqlite (2)
 * jpds wonders how we'll be able to sync the DB for clones with something like MySQL.
<stdin> Pici: that's why I do that manually now :(
<tonyyarusso> jpds: built-in replication function?
<tonyyarusso> otherwise there's always the option to just distribute a dump file.
<Mez> jpds: replication ?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: No a DB-guy so I dunno.
<stdin> jpds: I'm thinking a web interface type thing
<stdin> so it can be exported as sqlite/sql file
<tonyyarusso> jpds: In short, MySQL has a built-in function for that purpose.  It's called "replication.  :)
<stdin> maybe with something like git to generate patches
<Pici> I can't imagine that the database is so large that transferring it compressed would be an issue.
<stdin> I'd rather not completely break all the sqlite interface, or I'll get random people screaming at me "Why do I have to install MySQL to have ubottu"
<stdin> and I can't be bothered with that
<tonyyarusso> haha
<stdin> Pici: it's not that people want to just sync the database, they also want to keep the new factoids they created and keep edits
<Mez> maybe it should be like, a remote database with XMLRPC/REST calls to get the data or store the data, so if it doesnt have it locally, it checks the "server" to see if it's there 
 * stdin looks for the magic-"do something insanely complicated for me plz"-wand
<Mez> stdin: apt-get install python
<tonyyarusso> stdin: nobody said "today"
<Mez> today
<tonyyarusso> Whoop, now they did.  Hope you didn't have any other plans.
<stdin> I'll add it to my things-to-add-to-my-todo-list list
<stdin> I should think about rewriting all the plugins from scratch sometime
<tonyyarusso> Man, I really wish gobby/sobby had the ability to save files to a regular file on the server.
<stdin> they look horrible
 * nickrud_ waves his magic 'add tasks to others to do list' wand
<tonyyarusso> !info gobby jaunty
<ubottu> gobby (source: gobby): collaborative text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.9-2 (jaunty), package size 466 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<nickrud_> hm, works at work every time
<Mez> !gobby is multiplayer gedit
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Daviey> haha
<Seeker`> but IRC is already multiplayer notepad!
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: gedit > notepad
<tonyyarusso> and besides, IRC is more like echo someething >> file than notepad file
<Seeker`> IRC is more like echo something >> /dev/null
<tonyyarusso> pssh, there are logs
<Seeker`> yeah, but even fewer people read them than read it in real time :P
<Pici> I admit to doing:  tail -f ~/irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu.log   at least once before
<ikonia> nothing wrong with that
<nickrud_> I search them often; nearly 2 years of almost complete logs at home, taking an idiotically large amount of disk space
<Nafallo> talking about disk space...
<Nafallo> e2fsck on a 1TB RAID1 isn't funny... :-/
<Seeker`> nickrud_: you obviously have a lot of disk space free - fancy giving me some HDDs?
<Seeker`> :P
<nickrud_> heh. 2 500gb drives, and nothing to spare
<nickrud_> I wanted to future proof for at least 6 months on my last purchase
<ikonia> nickrud_: poor planning ;)
<nickrud_> yeah, I need 4 1tb drives
<Seeker`> I need a TB hard drive to back up DVDs
<ikonia> Seeker`: I tried that, and I've hit 4TB so far, so I've had to chance approach
<ikonia> s/chance/change
<Seeker`> ikonia: what was your approach?
<ikonia> backup everything to disk - then have the myth server serve everything
<Seeker`> how were you backing it up?
<ikonia> ran out of disk space for TV with movies, so just backed up "TV stuff" DVD's
<ikonia> Seeker`: ripping and encoding x264
<Seeker`> how big was a movie?
<ikonia> ranged a little bit, but approx 1.4GB
<ikonia> on average
<Seeker`> i'm ripping them as VOBs
<Seeker`> I reckon that I could get most of my film DVDs in 1 TB
<ikonia> nice
<Seeker`> averages 5GB/ film
<ikonia> yeah, I tried pure vob and it turned out at 4.2
<ikonia> hence why I started encoding
<Seeker`> I dont have that many DVDs
<Seeker`> well, there should be enough space for 200 in 1TB
<ikonia> I've got a few hundred
<Seeker`> and I dont have that many DVD cases :P
<Seeker`> I've got ~122 DVDs, not allowing for duplicates
<Seeker`> so probably about 115
<ikonia> then how do you get that into 2TB ?
<ikonia> each DVD is at least 1 Gig ?
<Seeker`> 115 * 5 = ?
<ikonia> silly me
<Seeker`> 2 * 1024 = ?
<ikonia> thinking 100GB
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I figure that 1TB for films, 1TB for tv series and 1TB for recorded programs would do me nicely
<ikonia> you'd be susprised how much you each recording TV
<ikonia> I was very 
<Seeker`> mythtv takes around 2GB/hr
<Seeker`> so 1TB = 500 hours
<ikonia> yes,about that
<ikonia> (well on my box
<ikonia> )
<Seeker`> 500 hours is a fair amount of TV
<Seeker`> about 3 weeks
<Seeker`> solidly
<Seeker`> 4 hours short of 3 weeks
<ikonia> sounds a lot when you say it that time
<Tm_T> kids...
<ikonia> lemons again
<ikonia> @btlogin
<topyli> i'm going to either die or kill geeknproud and daemonfc on -ot
<topyli> not sure which one
<ikonia> can someone look why my damn ban is getting borked when I set it
<ikonia> random chars keep appearing
<Seeker`> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh wait
<ikonia> for some reasons ! are getting replaced with | 
<Seeker`> :/
<ikonia> I'll reset my client
<ikonia> worked
<nickrud_> ah, I see why you weren't in a hurry
<ikonia> nickrud_: ?
<nickrud_> turtles move pretty slowly .
<ikonia> touche'
<nickrud_>  /rimshot
<nickrud_> ikonia, you know that 60's cartoon?  touche turtle?
<ikonia> did he have a sword and big hat ?
<nickrud_> that's the one
<ikonia> I do 
<Flannel> ubottu: tell felix-da-catz_zz about away
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-04
<turtle_> hi
<LjL> hello
<jussi01> turtle_: can we help you with something?
<turtle_> i got banned from ubuntu
<LjL> do you know why?
<turtle_> not really
<turtle_> for acting silly for one sec and the admin didnt like my sense of humor?
<turtle_> can you unban me?
<LjL> turtle_: you were kicked twice, don't you think the first one should have served as a warning?
<LjL> turtle_: you should probably come back tomorrow at a time when the operator who banned you is likely to be around, which i would guess is any time except europe's middle-of-the-night
<turtle_> how u know its Europe?
<nickrud> turtle_, because we have records. Also see the topic, please don't idle here.
<turtle_> ok
<turtle_> later
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<GladiatusHelper> Amaranth: Error: "btlogin" is not a valid command.
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<GladiatusHelper> Amaranth: Error: "login" is not a valid command.
<Amaranth> @bansearch dash84
<GladiatusHelper> Amaranth: Error: "bansearch" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> Match: *!*@adsl-074-236-013-101.sip.mia.bellsouth.net by topyli in #ubuntu-offtopic on Feb 23 2009 09:10:04 (ID: 10324)
<Amaranth> I have no idea how to use this thing...
<ubottu> Match: *!*@adsl-*.mia.bellsouth.net by stdin in #ubuntu-bots on Jan 06 2009 20:56:18 (ID: 8766)
<Amaranth> there we go
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<GladiatusHelper> Amaranth: Error: "btlogin" is not a valid command.
<nickrud> who's your new friend Amaranth 
<tritium> Hi nickrud.  Tell me about the "epic troll" you had for me earlier.
<nickrud> ah, lemme find the quote
<tritium> ok
<Amaranth> nickrud: someone asked about them in offtopic
<nickrud> @who
<GladiatusHelper> nickrud: Error: "who" is not a valid command.
<nickrud> who is GladiatusHelper 
<Pici> Looks to be a supybot
<nickrud> ok, whose is GladiatusHelper ;)
<Pici> I'm guessing a misconfigured ubottu clone
<Pici> I'm asking in the other channel it is in
<Flannel> Er... Didn't I ban him the other day? or was that just a kick?
<Flannel> I guess I just removed him
<Pici> LjL: banforwarded it to here
<Pici> er, s/:/,/
<Flannel> Hi turtle_, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> I guess we can't
<Flannel> cactusfrog looks like he'll be trouble in -ot
<Flannel> Mmmm, much sooner than I suspected, at that.
<bazhang> ugh
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<elky> bazhang, icestar = hynix, fya
<elky> fyi*
<bazhang> elky, yuck. also asus-tek iirc
<elky> yeah
<elky> also, aprilhare is developing to be quite a clingy one
<bazhang> I think daemonfc may be ryanaxb of earlier
<Myrtti> I don't care who he is
<Myrtti> He's going to be kicked as soon as I get my hands on him
<bazhang> it seems they get creepy/offensive, then change nicks and figure they can start with a clean slate
<Tm_T> stop them with cannon
 * jussi01_ tacklehugs the channel
<jussio1> ikonia: ping
<Seeker`> lo jussio1 
<jussio1> heya Seeker`
<elky> bazhang, jussi01_ Myrtti. panarchy is back
<jussio1> oh lovely
<Seeker`> jussio1: how be?
<Myrtti> noted
<elky> um... are there no bans on him for -ot?
<Myrtti> not that I know of
<Myrtti> jussi01_: ?
<quassel251> huh?
<quassel251> oh crap
<elky> heh
<Seeker`> wb
 * Myrtti sniggers
<jussio1> *g*
<jussio1> just using the mono client while my core is shifted to postgres instead of sqlite...
<elky> ikonia, ping? is panarchy crossposting to everywhere again?
<elky> actually, i can confirm he is. he's hit up #debian too
<elky> there, now he is.
<jussio1> did we unban him?
<elky> Myrtti, un-forwarded and didn't replace it. it's been replaced now
<Myrtti> yay.
<Myrtti> [14:10] ~~~zaapiel [i=Set@unaffiliated/zaapiel] has joined #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [14:10] < zaapiel> good afternoon ladies
<Myrtti> [14:10] < zaapiel> can I get you a drink?
<Myrtti> [14:11] < Myrtti> zaapiel: under which rock did you crawl from?
<Myrtti> [14:11] < zaapiel> #politics
<Myrtti> [14:11] < BernieMadoff> this channel got spammed in #politics
<topyli> nice to see that zaapiel has found a home
<elky> ahhahaha... /wii panarchy and look at his chans list
<Myrtti> :-/
<mneptok> HELLO LADIES!
<jussio1> oh dear god help me... mneptok is here
<mneptok> wait, i think i just violated a condition of my parole.
<mneptok> yup. "No trolling women on IRC. <capslock> restricted. Must ceck with officer every 48h."
<mneptok> damn.
<jussio1> "a" condition?
<jussio1> only 1 ?
<mneptok> but i note with interest Jussi responds to "HELLO LADIES."
<mneptok> perhaps we can share a delicate cycle at the hotel laundry at a UDS ....
 * jussio1 hurts mneptok...
<mneptok> i love you, too, Sugar-Bumps. :)
<jussio1> oh dear... mneptok AND Gary... :P
<mneptok> i wonder if "my f-ing cockatiel decided to start laying eggs after 5 years of ownership" is a suitable entry in yesterday's work time log.  :/
<jussio1> no
<Myrtti> mneptok: I actually wouldn't be terribly surprised...
<mneptok> Myrtti: with Monty? not at all. i just won;t put it on the timelog because he and his wife will become concerned about us. :)
<mneptok> "OH! That's terrible! Are you OK? Need a few months off?"
<elky> hehehe
<elky> ugh. now i get a PM with "<aprilhare> don't engage him he sounds like an idiot" because i'm responding to jimmyspark
<Myrtti> elky: my irony detector started to smoke
<elky> yeah
<Seeker`> nalioth: where are mootbots logs currently stored?
<Pici> Interesting name.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (tmpnam Fork Bomb)
<genii-around> jussi01_: Ping
 * Gary nibbles LjL 
<Myrtti> mmmmmm chocolate egg
 * Tm_T is broken
<Pici> Argh.  What is with these trolls today?!
<Tm_T> Pici: it's wednesday, middle of long week
 * Pici checks the calendar, maybe its a full moonm
<Pici> Nope, only half
<ikonia> elky: you there ?
<LjL> ikonia, are you purposefully trying to confuse my bots by putting pipes in banmasks? :P
<jussio1> *g*
<Ursinha> jussio1, what that means?
<LjL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<LjL> what do you think about adding something on the lines of "But please use free protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga", similarly to what's done with !restrictedformats?
<Tm_T> LjL: sure
<ikonia> LjL: yes, it gives me pleasure to do this to you
 * Pici makes no comment
<LjL> why do we have #ubuntu-at in the !de factoid? the topic and amount of people doesn't make it sound like a support channel
<Mez> LjL: austria?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> but the topic makes it look much more like a loco channel rather than a support channel
<LjL> i always thought there wasn't a split in support *at least* with the german speaking ones
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pici> I never really noticed before
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !landscape is <reply> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Pici> !landscape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about landscape
<Pici> !landscape is <reply> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<jpds> Too bad it needs root enabled.
<Pici> thats silly
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> @bansearch norbert79
<Myrtti> lolhelp?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for norbert79!n=norbi@3e44a8dc.adsl.enternet.hu in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * Myrtti strokes ubottu and gives her tummy medicine and wraps her in a quilt
<Myrtti> she's obviously having an upset tummy
<Pici> poor ubottu 
 * Pici gives ubottu a 'Get Well Soon' card
<Amaranth> gnome bug 187540
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 187540 could not be found
<Amaranth> bug 187540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 187540 in gnome-panel "Gnome-panel freeze when 8 windows are open when the panel is vertical" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187540
<Amaranth> ah
 * Mez hugs Amaranth 
<genii-around> Strange bug
<elky> ikonia, i wasn't at 5am, but i am kind of now. i'm sick and wont be going to work, but i cannot guarantee i'll be at the computer much of the time either
<elky> in fact, i'm going back to bed now.
<Myrtti> awwww
 * Pici takes the Get Well Soon card from ubottu and gives it to elky 
<ryanakca> Could someone set ubot4 to follow the bugs for the kubuntu-bugs LP team in #kubuntu-bugs please (like Ubugtu used to for Ubuntu bugs in #ubuntu-bugs)?
<jussio1> ryanakca: jpds is your man...
<ikonia> jdong: you're up, or soon to be in -offtopic
<bazhang> heh
<jdong> ikonia: oh boy.
<jdong> I have a bad feeling :)
<bazhang> elky, hope you feel much better soon
<ikonia> elky: go to bed
<ikonia> jdong: enjoy, it's over to you
<bazhang> wonder if he will come with the 'logs! logs!' argument again
<elky> ikonia, i'm only up long enough to drink some water
<jdong> should I take a silent peek over?
<bazhang> @lart jdong 
 * ubottu strangles bazhang with a doohicky mouse cord
<bazhang> :(
 * jdong spies.
<LjL> no silent peek.
<jdong> lol.
<jdong> sounds like a sensitive topic ;-)
<LjL> jdong: you're always a sensitive topic
<elky> grant-a was the prob?
 * elky is kinda out of it
<jdong> elky: he's bene after an #ubuntuforums unban or something along those lines.
<elky> ah
<jdong> ikonia: has he changed at all in your opinion since the ban?
<LjL> jdong: if he queries you now, i authorize you to pick the most annoying user you can find and tell him i'm the world leading expert on whatever topic they need help with
<jdong> LjL: I think microsoft has a patent on that.
<jdong> LjL: but don't worry, they can't renew it because it's not a medicine.
<elky> um... do agonising abdominal cramps accompanying bad diarrhoea count as something one should visit a hospital for?
<LjL> elky: depends i guess, i get them about every odd day... :)
<ikonia> jdong: nope
<ikonia> jdong: see the log of him in here
<jdong> elky: bad diarrhoea alone should be good reason to seek medical advice.
<ikonia> jdong: I put a mark in, came in here doing log quoting, etc etc same as always
<elky> LjL, stabbing ones that make you cry out?
<jdong> ikonia: lovely.
<LjL> elky: if i don't perform the bodily functions they're begging for me to... then yes
<elky> jdong, well, it also comes to the definition of 'bad'. i'm not *constantly* on the loo, but it's pure lquid
<jdong> elky: still sounds like some sort of infectious agent that you should get checked out.
<jdong> I am a bit sensitive about this because I'm stuck with inflammatory/reactive polyarthritis for the rest of my life due to a shigella infection.
<jdong> fun.
<elky> my guess is the cramps are pure dehydration. i'm trying to drink water, but the cramps keep stopping me and making me nauseus
<LjL> elky: how about, if you don't feel like just going to the er, you just give your doctor a call and ask?
<bazhang> please seek medical attention asap elky 
<bazhang> elky, I had that same one and nearly passed out from weakness/dehydration
<nalioth> elky: suck on an ice cube
<bazhang> oof
<jdong> you kids today and your slang
<Seeker`> elky: any other symptoms?
<LjL> aside from the usual mental disturbances
<Seeker`> elky: cramps + diarrhoea sound to the point where you are dehydrated sounds like something you should get help for
<Seeker`> could be food poisoning
 * jdong agrees
<Seeker`> could be just about *anything*
<jdong> well it could be something nonserious but dehydration that bad is a medical situation that deserves professional look
<Seeker`> better to be safe than sorry
<Seeker`> and dehydration really sucks
<LjL> now don't make her feel like she's about to pass on
<jdong> well taht wasn't my intent.
<Seeker`> LjL: sorry, just used to being in a diabetes chatroom where people occasionally join and say stuff along the lines of "oh hi, I'm having symptoms that could mean I'm heading towards a coma, should I go to the doctor?"
<LjL> gah, one has chronic polyarthritis, the other spends his time in diabetes chatrooms, i've just had ocular herpes myself... how's about we make #ubuntu-medical
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> I don't think that spending time in diabetes chatrooms is a medical condition :P
<LjL> i wouldn't be sure
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> but being diabetic may warrent -medical :P
<Seeker`> heh, #ubuntu-medical is already registered
<LjL> uh
<LjL> awesome.
 * Myrtti has piriformis and other jolly things
<LjL> and coffee dependency
<Myrtti> I haven't had any coffee today!
<Seeker`> Myrtti: its only been today for 30 mins?
<Myrtti> no, it's been today for...
<LjL> Seeker`: details
<Seeker`> LjL: ?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: 16 hours
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where are you?
<Myrtti> the day always starts when you wake from your "nights sleep"
<LjL> Seeker`: don't look at the small details
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> I woke up at ten EET
<Myrtti> so I haven't had any coffee in about 28h
<Myrtti> or so
<LjL> elky are you still with us by the way? just checking you know
<elky> yeah. threw up the water i'd had. bathed off because it had *other* effects. tryig to take some more water now, and looking for some way to get to the ER
<elky> the cramps would end up killing me if i tried to drive myself
<Seeker`> elky: taxi?
<elky> Seeker`, last resort. i'd not like to pay a cleanup bill
<Seeker`> ambulance?
<elky> Seeker`, i am fortunate to live a few doors away from a police station though
<Seeker`> err, how does a police station help?
<elky> Seeker`, police in australia are usually actually helpful, and would get an ambo before i would if i rang ;)
<LjL> they'll call an ambulance most likely
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> though i suppose (depending on your laws) you may have to pay for the ambulance if they decide it wasn't really needed in the first place
<elky> and, they'd be able to monitor me
<elky> LjL, i have health insurance
<LjL> which may still be cheaper than a taxi - or at least would be here if the er were far enough
<elky> the hospital isn't far away, and i'd drive if it were not for the cramps
<elky> see, if i wasn't living by myself, this wouldnt be such a worry
<Seeker`> elky: make sure you have some way of letting us know how you are getting on!
<LjL> elky, mind telling us if/when you leave home
<elky> LjL, will do. will take phone. will twitter/jaiku/identica/facebook
<LjL> elky: just so we don't have to worry if you just stop answering here.
<elky> LjL, yup, i know
<elky> i actually feel almost fine aside from the squirts and the cramps
<LjL> monsieur de la palisse would have said the same
<LjL> quassel251_: hi, can we help you?
<Seeker`> its jussi01 I think
<LjL> oh
<Seeker`> /lastlog projecthugo
<LjL> well anyway, can we help you?
<LjL> because i'd like to know just how much you're losing by me not helping you
<quassel251_> oh crud
<Seeker`> hi ju
<Seeker`> hi jussi01 
<jussi01> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-05
<elky> LjL, i rang the hospital, and they said that i should just drink clear fluids and call back if things get worse
<Myrtti> osmosal
<LjL> elky: did you also hear someone in the background crying "no, we're full"? :)
<elky> nope
<LjL> good
<elky> LjL, are you watcing -ot?
<LjL> elky: was mostly just ranting about microsoft without looking at what other said
<LjL> elky: if they're saying something particularly bad, i'm afraid i don't get it
<elky> and suicide
<LjL> elky: anyway you must be feeling better if you can actually read -ot without having the cramps?
<elky> the cramps are still happening, but not as often as they were
<elky> i guess some of the water is getting through
<elky> the throwing up was most likely directly caused by the cramping
<ubottu> Huufarted called the ops in #ubuntu (thegamez)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, UlaUlaUla said: ubottu: kde4 is already the newest version.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Flannel> Looks like there's a troll in texas tonight.
<Flannel> Mmm, or maybe not.
<Flannel> What do you think, ban on the ident?
<ubottu> charlie-tca called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<nickrud> nalioth's on the warpath?
<nalioth> nickrud: which one would that be?
<nickrud> the troll in texas
<nalioth> tampa bay isn't in Texas
<nickrud> and now, the warpath leading to my door ;)
<Myrtti> I wonder who Zarlan1984 was
<bazhang> * [Zarlan1984] (n=Zarlan@24.227.218.128): Christopher Zehner
<Myrtti> he reminds me of someone
<Myrtti> probably dash84 or someone like
<Tm_T> and I typoed, bazhang 
<bazhang> Tm_T, sorry to be late on that !attitude :)
<Tm_T> np
<Myrtti> uhm...
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/337957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337957 in debian-installer "[Jaunty] installer doesn't ask where to install GRUB and overwrites MBR which contains TrueCrypt Bootloader" [Undecided,New]
<Myrtti> :-|
<Tm_T> bazhang: he is back, mind to look over it?
<bazhang> Tm_T, have been :)
<Myrtti> who, what, where?
<Tm_T> in #kubuntu
<Myrtti> ok.
<bazhang> chronic in kubuntu channel
<Tm_T> nick chronic
 * Myrtti relaxes her attention and returns to work
<Myrtti> I just love these moments when my work is about MediaWiki
<Tm_T> bazhang: I'm away now, have fun
<bazhang> hehe will do
 * elky is much better now. just need to find something bland and fibery to eat now
<bazhang> yay!
<bazhang> good to hear elky 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !ad is <alias> activedirectory
<Myrtti> !activedirectory
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Myrtti> !ad is <alias> activedirectory
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<Myrtti> is there a korean channel?
<Myrtti> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Myrtti> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Myrtti> ohmygawd the access list for that channel is SAD
<Myrtti> [10:27] [freenode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User seen  : May 15  12:41:33 2007 (1 year, 42 weeks, 0 days, 19:45:43 ago)
<Myrtti> and the population of the channel is whopping...
<Myrtti> 10
<topyli> Myrtti: so your task for to day is: learn korean, join the channel, and yell WORK HARDER!
<Myrtti> the population of South Korea alone is 49 million
<Myrtti> I don't get it
<topyli> afaik it's also one of the most wired nations in the world
<Myrtti> I guess they could be using some arbitrary irc network instead of Freenode
<Myrtti> kinda like Finns tend to use IRCnet more than freenode
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JiHui%20Choi
<Myrtti> like irc.hanirc.org
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<topyli> the finnish ircnet use is historical baggage, can't really attribute it to the technical excellence of the network :(
<Myrtti> I'm almost tempted to poke my nose into business that isn't mine
<Myrtti> ie. suggest that the -ko ownership would be transferred to that jihui choi feller
<Myrtti> who atleast seems to be on irc
<Myrtti> though I have no idea how that could be done with the current access list being what it is
<topyli> great launchpad avatar :)
<Myrtti> I guess learning korean could be fun
<elky> Myrtti, so there's nobody in the access list?
<Myrtti> elky: there's one person in the access list, who has been seen by chanserv 1 year, 42 weeks ago
<elky> Gary, around hon?
<Myrtti> though
<Myrtti> https://edge.launchpad.net/~atie-at-matrix/+karma
<Myrtti> so he is active in somewhere else
 * Myrtti steps away, not to stir the waters more
<topyli> this atie person lives on some hanirc network. i wonder if that's the korean default destination
 * Myrtti considers sending an email
<elky> probably
<Myrtti> I really should be working and not poking my nose into this
 * Myrtti slaps herself
<Gary> elky: yes
<elky> Gary, could the UbuntuIrcCouncil account at least get added to the #ubuntu-ko access list please
<Gary> one mo, I cannot do that but I can pester someone who can
<elky> thanks
<ikonia> elky: I'm going to speak to Christal when she's back on line about panarchy - he's now advertising his distro and requesting people join his channel in other channels
<ikonia> he's really starting to get on my nerves, everychannel I'm in is spammed every night
<elky> ikonia, make sure you complain to the ops of those channels, and have them join the call
<elky> is he in ubuntu channels doing it still? if so, which?
<ikonia> elky: I've complained in channel a few times, sad thing is AUS very few ops around, mostly guys just saying "kick him"
<ikonia> elky: nah, he's out of all ubuntu channels now, I think he's realised that's a dead end
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Myrtti> I don't like that
<ikonia> change it
<elky> Myrtti, what do you not like about it?
<Myrtti> I don't know what I'd change it to
<Myrtti> but I don't like the implication that kids are the only reason for being polite and minding your manners
<elky> s/kids/many cultures and ages/
<Myrtti> PLEASE, THINK OF THE CHILDREN makes me want to puke
<Myrtti> elky: mmm
<topyli> as it happens, it causes nausea in most finns lately :)
<ikonia> Please be caeful of your language and attitude towards people. This channel is aims to provider friendly and helpful support, this means not swearing or abuse in anyway
<elky> ikonia, it's not just for #ubuntu though, so the support aspect is negated.
<Seeker`> why not just get rid of the "Remember, there are kids here!" 
<Myrtti> Seeker`: because the most common ...
<elky> Seeker`, because they then argue that there's no qualifier
<Myrtti> oh gawd, I'm loosing words again
<Myrtti> it's the most common false excuse to brush off the !language
<Myrtti> "we're all adults here, you're such pansies, get a grip and gtfo from complaining about my f-ing language"
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attiude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users, this means no swearing and no abuse towards people
<Myrtti> and btw. I thought ohmy was an alias to language...
<topyli> ikonia: that would work for -ot channels. people forget that they're still ubuntu land
<elky> Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ikonia> elky: better
<elky> !-ohmy
<ubottu> ohmy has no aliases - added by Spec on 2006-07-28 00:11:42 - last edited by Flannel on 2009-01-20 01:52:23
<Myrtti> s/all users/all users of different ages and cultures/
<elky> !Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> gah
<elky> !ohmy is <reply>Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ubottu> But ohmy already means something else!
<elky> did i broked the bot?
<Myrtti> !no ohmy is <reply>
<Myrtti> oh dear god, no
<elky> oh, i'm lagging. yum
<Myrtti> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Myrtti> phew
<ikonia> maybe nice to document ubottu's functions a bit more, I often forget the synatax
<Myrtti> !no ohmy is <reply>Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<stdin> ikonia: it's on the wiki, see !bot
<Myrtti> !ohmy ~= /ubuntu/Ubuntu/
<ikonia> stdin: has it always been there, and I've just being missing it ?
<Myrtti> c'mon
 * Myrtti massages ubottu
<stdin> there has been usage instructions since it was ubotu
<Myrtti> you can do it
<Myrtti> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of different ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Myrtti> !ohmy ~= /Ubuntu/Ubuntu IRC/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> !-language
<ubottu> language aliases: langauge, wtf, ffs, foad, gtfo, nsfw - added by Seveas on 2006-07-02 10:45:17 - last edited by PriceChild on 2007-11-11 19:30:13
<Myrtti> nggghhh
<ikonia> stdin: clearly I'm blind/moron
<ikonia> stdin: I see it now
<Myrtti> ikonia: or there's always been people with ubottu-fu so that you haven't had the need to read the documentation
<ikonia> when I make mistakes people normally correct me so , probbly
<ikonia> probably
<topyli> Myrtti: that's how i've managed to avoid reading man tar all these years
<Myrtti> ikonia: that's why there's many of us instead of one magical $seveas
<Myrtti> team effort ♥ 
<ikonia> yes, always handy to have someone around who knows it off the top of their head
<Myrtti> and I haven't read the documentation for ubottu, ever.
<Gary> elky: done
<elky> Gary, ta
<Seeker`> ubottu has documentation now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> never knew that
<jussi01> ubottu: has had a wiki for _ages_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> oops
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<elky> Myrtti, heh, they noticed, eh? i wonder if they'll still remember next time they tell us we never do anything they want
<Myrtti> hehe
<jussi01> did someone fix that !language yet?
<elky> i mean, they conveniently forget that i actually start and join in conversations in the channel when it suits them
<jussi01> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Myrtti> jussi01: ohmy is better now, but idk if I cba to do !language to be an alias to !ohmy
<Myrtti> :-P
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<elky> language should really be pertaining to the language of the channel
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't know if it's necessary either
<jussi01> yeah, Im just thinking that !ohmy is starting to impinge on !attitude territory
<elky> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> jussi01, not really
<jussi01> hrm, thats not the one I was thinking of. but yeah..
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (chronic)
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry for the slow response
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks; I am watching in other channels as he was doing it in #kubuntu as well
<ikonia> I'm waiting for him to start again in #kubuntu
<ikonia> I read te backlog
<bazhang> just waiting for him to /j #ubuntu 
<bazhang> incoming in -ot
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> chronic
<bazhang> chronic, you were warned in #kubuntu to stop with foul language and attitude
<bazhang> chronic, then you joined #ubuntu+1 and continued there anyways
<bazhang> !coc | chronic 
<ubottu> chronic: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> !guidelines | chronic 
<ubottu> chronic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chronic> why should i be constrained by your petty rules?
<bazhang> chronic, read those
<ikonia> chronic: thats enough now
<bazhang> chronic, you neednt be
<bazhang> chronic, just depart freenode ubuntu channels
<ikonia> chronic: if you don't want to follow the ubuntu rules, leave the ubuntu channels, 
<Myrtti> chronic: because IRC is not democracy, if you don't follow the rules, you don't need to use the channels.
<ikonia> chronic: the rules apply to all ubuntu channels
<ikonia> chronic: do you agree to follow the rules, yes/no ?
<chronic> fuck no
<Gary> chronic: maybe this network is not for you then
<Myrtti> then feel free to satisfy your curiosity about Ubuntu in some other venues
<ikonia> chronic: no problem then leave the ubuntu channels
<bazhang> chronic, please feel free to exit freenode ubuntu channels then
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Myrtti> peace and love for all.
<bazhang> chronic, you are not even using ubuntu
<chronic> what am i using?
<bazhang> chronic, so why join ubuntu channels
<bazhang> as you said, you have not switched from windows
<chronic> not switched doesn't mean not using linux
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<ikonia> don't follow the rules - don't join the channels
<bazhang> chronic, you refuse to follow the rules
<Myrtti> why are we continuing on this discussion?
<ikonia> exactly
<Myrtti> I think it's got no point
<bazhang> chronic, and you are very abusive to others, even threatening to shoot them in the face with a shotgun
<ikonia> Myrtti: remove him from offtopic and lets go about our dday 
<ikonia> day
<Myrtti> chronic: was there anything else you want help with in regard the Ubuntu IRC channels in Freenode?
<chronic> dude , i said it was a joke, 
<ikonia> this is pointles
<bazhang> chronic, it is not funny to threaten violence against others
<Myrtti> chronic: ha                      h... erm.
<Myrtti> :-|
<Myrtti> anyway, boring.
<ikonia> yes, leave #ubuntu-offtopic and go about your day as your response of "fuck no" to agreeing to the follow the rules does not make you welcome in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> you've proved this in 2 channels already, so just find somewhere else that fits in with your approach to IRC
<chronic> bazhang, hey it was funny the way i said it,
<ikonia> thank you
 * Myrtti watches -ot
<ikonia> Myrtti: just remove him, he said he won't follow the rules
<bazhang> <chronic> ziroday, if i had a shotgun i would shoot u in the face, oh wait, i do have a shotgun
<ikonia> and he's backed that up in other channels
<Myrtti> how fun
<jussi01_> I really didnt see any reason to continue the discussion.
<ikonia> jussi01_: there wasnt one - follow the rules, "fuck no" end of discussion
<Gary> silly boy
<Myrtti> ikonia: he hasn't done anything worth kickban in there yet
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's made it clear he won't comply with the rules
<ikonia> Myrtti: and backed it up in other chanels
<ikonia> why let someone who publicly says they won't follow the ubuntu rules for the channels in 
<Seeker`> There is far too much discussion with clearly uncooperative users
<ikonia> (just my opinion)
<Gary> Seeker`++
<Seeker`> when they are asked if they are going to follow the rules and they reply "fuck no", what exactly do you expect to happen by discussion with them
<Gary> but a attempt at catalysing is always worth a go
<ikonia> Seeker`: exaclty, - bye
<Myrtti> and there we go
<Seeker`> "oh wait sorry i was wrong, I'll stop being an abusive troll because you asked me 3 times"?
<ikonia> Seeker`: more so after you've hit two are channels to prove you're not willing to follow the rules
<jussi01> someone can remove the ban in here in a while if you like
<Myrtti> I personally prefer the people actually making the error on the particular channel for them to be kickbanned before doing so pre-emptively
<Myrtti> so I don't have to explain it to the other users and that they also get a first hand experience on what behaviour is not tolerated
<Gary> I've catalysed trolls who have turned into valid useful members of the irc network, it can happen
<Myrtti> Gary: +1
<ikonia> Gary: there is room
<ikonia> Gary: not saying that, but with that attitude of "fuck no" it's not going to happen today
<Myrtti> I also would like to think that each user has to be given a choice to behave
<Myrtti> each separate time
<ikonia> Myrtti: yes, but also how many in one hour
<ikonia> Myrtti: he hit #ubuntu+1 #kubuntu, #ubuntu-ops with abuse/racism/offense 
<ikonia> Myrtti: and make a clear statment that he would not change
<ikonia> let him have a day or so out and negotiate a change
<Seeker`> i dont think they should be permanently banned for 1 bad day
<ikonia> Seeker`: I agree
<Seeker`> but there reaches a point in the discussion that it is clear that they aren't going to change their mind today
<ikonia> Seeker`: exaclty, #
<ikonia> exactly
<Seeker`> typically, discussions in here will last 15 minutes or so longer than that point
<ikonia> with a little time out he may realise that he wants to use the channels and has to abide by a few things to re-gain access
<bazhang> here was about five seconds
<Gary> and that makes me headbutt the desk
<bazhang> oof
<Gary> I have bruises!
<bazhang> !ouch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ouch
<bazhang> hmph
<Seeker`> for example, he was here for over 6 minutes after saying there is no way he would follow the rules
<bazhang> now in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti loads her gun
<Seeker`> and it just degrades to "dont do that" "i'll do it if i want" "dont do that" "i'll do it if i want" "dont do that" "i'll do it if i want"...
<bazhang> awww
<bazhang> ikonia, too qucik
<bazhang> also quick even
<ikonia> I hear that all too often :(
<jussi01> bazhang: quick question,  do you have +i set?
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> jussi01, is that invisible mode?
<elky> Myrtti, i would have taken the direct-to-the-face shotgun threat as being cause for removal
<jussi01> bazhang: kinda
<bazhang> jussi01, not sure how would I set? /mode +i ?
<jussi01> bazhang: when thye whois you they can only see channels you both share that you are in
<Myrtti> elky: sure, but I didn't see that in -offtopic, now did I?
<jussi01> /mode bazhang +i
<bazhang> jussi01, thanks much :)
<bazhang> elky, it was in +1
 * Gary pm's chronic
<elky> ah
<jussi01_> Gary: thanks
 * elky /wii's chronic and raises an eyebrow at his 'real name'
<Myrtti> I don't usually kick / kickban people for behaviour I've not personally witnessed on the particular channel
<bazhang> reminiscent of moocow/holycow
<Myrtti> I think escalating issues from #ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic isn't The Way To Go.
<Myrtti> the only place where I might kickban person by their behaviour on other channels is here
<jussi01> I tend to agree with that sentiment.
<ikonia> I would agree with that, but if a user says in here "I won't follow the ubuntu rules" and backs it up with behaviour in 2 channels, what's the point of letting him hit antoer $X ?
<ikonia> he's actually warning us in advance "I'm going to be a problem for you"
<Myrtti> that's one way of looking at it. I personally always try to assume good faith. YMMV.
<Seeker`> I think that may not be the best attitude to have when they say "I'm going to cause you a problem" and then start doing so
<Seeker`> its no good treating each channel as a seperate entity like that, because they aren't
<Seeker`> UserX in one channel is the same person as UserX in a different channel
<bazhang> though often not for long
<Myrtti> Seeker`: that's odd, I'm totally different person on #irssi or #terminator than on any of the Ubuntu namespace channels.
<Myrtti> I'm capable of adjusting my behaviour according to the milieu I'm in
<Seeker`> Myrtti: We have no control over non-ubuntu channels, so they are (at least partly) irrelevant here
<Seeker`> yes, but I'm assuming you're not a complete troll on those channels?
<Myrtti> oh boy :-P
<Myrtti> I can remember being a total troll in #lugradio :-P
<Seeker`> my point is, if someone joins one ubuntu channels, starts playing up, comes in here and says they wont follow the rules, surely they have waived their right to "good faith"
<ikonia> adjusting your atttitude to fit in with the channels is the key, some channels are loser than others but if someone warns you of how to behave in that channel/channels you've got a choice of following or - not
<Myrtti> but, you ride your horse your way and I use my bike, and if that gets you ahead in life, we're all good.
 * Myrtti sods off back to work
<bazhang> I read that as 'loser'
<Myrtti> bazhang: that's what it says
<bazhang> hey!
<bazhang> kde4 is fine
<Gary> meh, pm timesink ftl
<Myrtti> and yes, I wouldn't be surprised if it were holycow...
 * bazhang huggles Gary 
<jussi01_> Gary: bleh
<jussi01_> Gary: come and visit me!
<Myrtti> Gary: we love you
<Gary> jussi01_: where?
<Seeker`> Gary: you still commuting silly distances / times?
<jussi01_> Gary: in bath, (no, not *in* the bath)
<Gary> Seeker`: I live in nottingham Sunday to Friday, and Colchester Friday night to sunday
<Seeker`> Gary: "yes" then :P
<Seeker`> jussi01_: where are you headed after bath?
<jussi01_> home...
<jussi01_> via london
 * Myrtti dances a little jig of 11d, 12h, 5m, 40s!
<jussi01_> hehe
<Seeker`> jussi01_: how long in london?
<Myrtti> BOOMCHACA!
<jussi01_> Seeker`: dunno
<Seeker`> and whereabouts?
<Gary> where is bath/
<jussi01_> again... not sure
<jussi01_> Gary: down by Bristol?
<Gary> eek, miles away
<jussi01_> :/
<Seeker`> jussi01_: you are visiting all the wrong places :P
<ikonia> very miles away
<ikonia> 3 hours 50 minutes
<jussi01_> heh
<ikonia> Gary: if you drive now, you'll make it for an early dinner
<Gary> ikonia: lol
<Gary> I'm at work
<Seeker`> I reckon its about 2 hours from here to Bath
<Seeker`> maybe a bit longer
<ikonia> Seeker`: yeah, 1:45 says tomtom bath->essex
<ikonia> tomtom is known to lie
<Gary> Seeker`: where are you?
<ikonia> Seeker was asked to leave Bath city for being associated with the white stilleto crew
<jussi01_> ikonia: pm
<Seeker`> Gary: just north of london
<Seeker`> ikonia: I'm not in essex :P
<bazhang> :0
<ikonia> Seeker`: ooh, I thought you where
<Seeker`> never have been
<ikonia> hence the white shoe push
<Seeker`> I'm in hertfordshire
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> tar'd and feathered you already
<jussi01_> hehehehe
<ikonia> Seeker`: I just realised that from when you showed me the photos
 * ikonia apologies to seeker and removes the chav badge
<Seeker`> :)
<Gary> hey, nothing wrong wiv essex ;'(
<ikonia> shat uuup
 * Gary cries
 * Myrtti goes to slop some Voltaren gel on her wrists
<bazhang>  [_sunny_v_666] (n=syedibti@59.97.33.238): Syed I T seems familiar
<bazhang> wait is daemonmdv ryan farmer? the foxconn guy?
<elky> i suspect
<elky> what was the nick he was using when we had to kick him out last time?
<bazhang> daemonfc
<Myrtti> erm
<Myrtti> really?
<Myrtti> no...
<bazhang> no?
<elky> bazhang, i mean back when the spammerificness was happening
<bazhang> oh ryan farmer
<elky> yah
<bazhang> I'll have to check k-ot logs
<elky> although, i can check mjg's blog for hostmasks
<elky> aha
<elky> 07-08-2008 03:25:56 -!- AlmightyCthulhu!n=Almighty@c-68-57-223-4.hsd1.in.comcast.net has joined #ubuntu-kernel
<Myrtti> I smell a FISH!!! :-DDD
<Myrtti> *snoofsnoof*
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> bazhang: you cunning sly thing you
 * Myrtti bows
<ikonia> chronic back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> just keep an eye on him 
<Seeker`> ikonia: seen his real name? (dont know if it has changed from earlier)
<ikonia> always been that
<ikonia> I'm going to try to talk to him calmly - see if he' calmed down yet
 * Myrtti loads her gun just in case
<ikonia> ahhh good he's responding
<ikonia> started well
<ikonia> then again stated he would not follow the rules and he didn't care about them and it was freespeech so he's say/do what he wanted
<ikonia> I see no reason in continuing beyond that
<ikonia> I think panarchy is in #ubuntu using a different nick
<ikonia> ban dodging
<bazhang> panarchy1 ?
<ikonia> thats him
<ikonia> oh no
<ikonia> that's not a nick
<ikonia> no-one signed in as panarchy1
<bazhang> just look for the one that does /me says hi upon entrance
<ikonia> I don't think he's that dumb
<Tm_T> ikonia: really?
<ikonia> 12:45 < Panarchy> Cause the number of users within the #ubuntu channel, goes off the list!
<ikonia> he's in colloquy askign them to dd filters
<ikonia> how can it be causing him a problem if he's not allowed in #ubuntu
<ikonia> would it be out of line for me to ask a staff member to check based on his history of ban dodging ?
<elky> ikonia, christel responds to pm when she's around usually. he made promises to her ;)
<ikonia> he may not be to be fair to him, but his comments in the other channels make me suspect he is
<jussi01_> ikonia: pm
<elky> ikonia, it's not just freenode he hits either. oftc and gimpnet both get struck with stupid questions about his pathetic distro
<Tm_T> what distro?
<bazhang> debris?
<elky> he stole someone else's hacky thing and renamed the iso iirc
<bazhang> super ubuntu to something else
<Tm_T> :-P
<Tm_T> kids...
<bazhang> its super!
<ikonia> super ubuntu to panarchy
<ikonia> just renamed the iso
<ikonia> although that was just his old release, it's much better now
<ikonia> etc
<elky> as in, he stole different isos this time?
<ikonia> he's been warned about advertising it, yet he hit #debian and #remote-exploit with it, asking people to join #panarchy to work on his distro with him
<ikonia> elky: yeah, I'm sure he's just picked something more obscure this time
<Tm_T> I blame Ubuntu
<Pici> I blame people who blame things
<bazhang> wait..
<Tm_T> I have noticed that these years when Ubuntu came and made opensource more aknowledged, there has been more and more of these people who exploits and rapes community and whole opensource ideology
<Tm_T> or perhaps I just have been in wrong place to notice these things earlier
<Seeker`> as the number of people using something grows, the number of stupid people grow
<Seeker`> at first, it is usually reasonably bright people that picked up linux
<Tm_T> Seeker`: ah, but I don't mind about peoples brightness, but about their arrogance and rudeness
<Seeker`> but ubuntu has lowered the bar of entry so low and the community is so large that it attracts a larger number of trolls
<Tm_T> true
<bazhang> the coc can take care of that
<Pici> The CoC doesnt screen them from trying
<bazhang> true
<ikonia> no harm in trying
<ikonia> its the running before walking that would be handy to get a grip on 
<bazhang> it seems to have been written with Eastern Philosophy in mind though
<ikonia> Hi, I've never used linux before, I want to build me own distro, re-write a kernel module, and build a cluster, where do I start
<ikonia> I need this for tommorow
<ikonia> HEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!
<bazhang> ie how to get along in big crowds, harmony etc
<ikonia> </quote>
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> </panarchy>
<ikonia> that sort of enthusiasm is great, and if they stick with it will normally grow to something good
<Tm_T> ikonia: Myrtti met someone who wanted to build operating system using Python
<ikonia> bazhang: no, panarchy's tales of what he can do is far biggere than that
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes, I read that, "good luck"
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed
<bazhang> ikonia, true, I was referencing the frenetic style he has :)
<elky> Myrtti, did? i have one of those in my loco channel. convinced that the kernel being in C is a waste, and it should be ported to python.
<Tm_T> elky: how did he explain how that would work?
<elky> gets all huffy when i point out the python is not fully capable on a non-C plaform, and that it's self-interpreted version is a mere fraction of the original
<Tm_T> huffy?
<elky> Tm_T, no, just explained how i'm stupid and naieve
<elky> Tm_T, 'hrmph!'
<Tm_T> aaah
<Myrtti> Tm_T: it was elky who bumped into him, not me :-P
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aah, sowwy, my old brains etc
<elky> Tm_T, Myrtti just laughed about it with me
<Tm_T> aye
<Myrtti> I'm happy that you guys figured out who he was
<ikonia> iw uottu.com going super slow for everyone, or just me ?
<ikonia> *is*
<Pici> ikonia: Its working fine for me
<bazhang> fine here
<ikonia> Pici: just come back for me too
<ikonia> just went through a massive lag on that one site ??/
<jussi01> *ahem* ubottu.com?
 * jussi01 apologises for any unresponsiveness there for a few mins... (Im using the cpu...)
<Pici> I'm using my cpu too!
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I killing it 
<ikonia> ahhh
<Myrtti> jussi01: compiling mozilla-qt or something else nasty and kde-ish?
<Myrtti> ew...
<jussi01> doing a migration from the sqlite to postgres for the quassel db... 3gb worth of DB
<Myrtti> ew. kdeish as I suspected, but congrats on choosing postgresql ♥ 
<jussi01> :D
<Pici> Why do people use xampp?
<Myrtti> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Qt is KDEish now?
<Myrtti> what's xampp anyway?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: -ish
<jussi01> !info xampp
<Tm_T> Myrtti: still (:
<ubottu> Package xampp does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<Tm_T> Myrtti: there's Qt4-based irc bot (no gui involved) too, is that KDEish? (;)
<Pici> Its a (l)amp package
<ikonia> good xampp should exst
<ikonia> exist
<Pici> m4v: How can we help you today?
<Myrtti> proftpd ewwww
<m4v> about a troll in  #kubuntu
<m4v> assilva is a troll which I have to ban from kubuntu-es, he's taunting me from there now.
<ikonia> m4v: is he doing anything in #kubuntu ? 
<bazhang> he just quit
<Tm_T> m4v: you can also use ops call with nick and explanation so we get alarmed (:
<ikonia> m4v: is he a regular user - or first time offense ?
<m4v> yeah, he just left, get was just taunting me, I didnt think in using !ops
<m4v> yes, he's well know in k-es
<ikonia> I guess we can keep an eye out for his behaviour
<m4v> he comes and insults in portuguese, since he's from brazil, he's banned un #ubuntu-br as well
<m4v> in*
<m4v> alright, thanks
<ikonia> he didn't look up to much good in #kubuntu with his "obuntu penis" remarks
<ikonia> we can keep eye out for his behaviour
<ikonia> call the ops next time 
<ikonia> can react quicker then
<m4v> ok, thanks. I'm leaving then. cya
<ikonia> bye
<Myrtti> I really hate lmgtfy.com links
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, danbhfive_jaunty said: !uds > bgupta is this good
<jussi01> ikonia: prod
<jussi01> !away > jgoguen|away
<jussi01> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
 * Pici looks around for the troll repellent 
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Pici> I've had it up to here with offtopicness in #u+1
<Seeker`> Pici: do something about it then?
<Pici> Seeker`: I will
<Pici> I'm going to try to keep it more on topic there in the future
<ikonia> Pici: I try 
<ikonia>  I'llk talk to him in pm - 
<ikonia> I've had this discusion with him before about 9.04 in #ubuntu
<Pici> Okay
<ikonia> hence why he ended up in +1
<ikonia> time to drive home - 
<ikonia> for the record
<Pici> Thanks for the update ;)
<ikonia> http://http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/conversation.txt
<ikonia> I'll take it down in a minute
<Myrtti> *sigh* BUGabundo
<ikonia> looks like he's making his "I'm out" stand.... but not going
 * Myrtti awaits for the rants to pour in to Gwibber
<ikonia> gwibber ?
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU)
<Myrtti> identi.ca/jaiku/twitter
<Pici> Rants for what?
<ikonia> now people are telling people to lie in +1
<Seeker`> lie about what?
<Pici> Hrm, I'm sort of surprised that maco said that
<ikonia> I'm a bit dissapointed
<Pici> Indeed
<ikonia> I don't think it was meant as it sounds
<ikonia> looks like he just wanted to feed the channel with a discussion, 9.04 layout would have been good
<Myrtti> ikonia: GO HOME
<ikonia> waiting for my boss first
<ikonia> he's daudling
<ikonia> dawdling ?
<LjL> Pici: what did he say?
<LjL> ah the above i guess
<ikonia> now he's trying to pick a fight for some reason
 * Myrtti is almost tempted to ask you to tell him come here
<ikonia> I'm sure he's fine, just thinks kicking bugabundo was harsh
<Pici> who? maco?
<ikonia> which to an extent it was
<ikonia> it would be nice to get -ot more "useful" as offtopic chatter, that way you could have a genuine offtopic discussion there
<ikonia> I do see his point that if you wanted to have an offtopic discusion a #kubuntu or #+1 was quiet may as well have it as joining -ot is just random
<Pici> her
<LjL> ikonia: i don't
<ikonia> oops
<LjL> logical fallacy
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<ikonia> LjL: I don't agree with what he's saying about let it ride, but there isn't a place to have an offtopic conversation
<LjL> ikonia: yes there is, it's #ubuntu-offtopic, and the fact that you might not find the already ongoing conversations in there the "right" sort of offtopic for you doesn't mean anything
<ikonia> LjL: no, that's a fair comment
<LjL> ikonia: for starters, as we very well know, there's nickname highlights to help one follow a conversation - #ubuntu only works because of that. #ubuntu-offtopic can work likewise.
<ikonia> I should say "I" don't find it a good place to have an offtopic conversation 9 times out of 10, that doesn't mean it doesn't work for others
<ikonia> it's not hard to follow people, I didn't mean that
<ikonia> it's just random
<ikonia> (I know it's meant to be offtopic) 
<LjL> ikonia: it's much, much less random that most channels on this network (and this network tends to be much less random than others). just look, we've been discussing X11 and related stuff for a long while now
<LjL> and now that we've stopped, they seem to be talking about VirtualBox and VMWare
<ikonia> LjL: it can have good topics in - not saying it's not
<LjL> i'd say it's being as ontopic as an ubuntu-related offtopic channel can be
<ikonia> I think it's having a rare day 
<ikonia> you can get good days in there, no question
<ikonia> I'm not putting it down as it works for more people than me
<LjL> ikonia: have you ever seriously tried? just started a conversation you felt like starting, without regards to what was being discussed previously, and see if it would catch on and obliterate the previous "random" chatter?
<ikonia> LjL: tried a few times
<ikonia> not often as I don't normally have specific topics in mind
<LjL> Pici: yours is a very good point too
<ikonia> DrHalan: right I'm done
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> when I tryped right ir did DrHalen
<ikonia> right I'm done
<Pici> okay..
<ikonia> how odd ?
<ikonia> didn't do it that time
<ikonia> I am done though as my boss has finished
<ikonia> laters
<LjL> that was an ompaul moment.
 * Pici headdesks, repeatedly
<Seeker`> Pici: ?
<Pici> Seeker`: Someone asking how to send a message to a windows computer from Linux but doesnt have any clue what would receive the message and wants me to tell them.
<Seeker`> "a message?"
<Pici> Seeker`: You're guess is as good as mine
 * Myrtti suggests linpopup, runs
<Tm_T> how about Kopete? it has netsend-related plugin
<Pici> Myrtti: Most Windows computers have the messenger service disabled, and 'winpopup' is for computers <= Win98
<Pici> Tm_T: same thing ^
<Myrtti> Pici: yes, I know ;-)
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<Tm_T> Pici: it's for NT 4 ->
<Tm_T> atleast
<Myrtti> ooh, those times of netsend
 * Myrtti falls into nostalgy since every other form of entertainment fails tonight
 * Pici steals Myrtti's answer 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Teppo wasn't verbose about the assembly thing we have coming
<Tm_T> we'll see what happens, umpf
<Pici> Tm_T: Fine, < Win2k
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I couldn't care less about Teppo, I think him and all the rest of the lot apart from topyli are at best "limited" in their understanding
<Myrtti> Arto has a clue but uses it quite seldom
<Tm_T> Myrtti: aye
<topyli> hrm. i don't know much about assemby, never been there and for some reason haven't been very much interested
<topyli> perhaps i should go once and get mesmerized by the glow of screens
<Tm_T> topyli: you must this year
<Tm_T> topyli: btw make sure we get funding for our happening in Joensuu (;
<Myrtti> topyli: the glow of the screens is one, the tiredness of the attendants is second, but the demos are Teh Thang 
<topyli> Tm_T: i think the mood is to support anything reasonable. there is money
<Myrtti> topyli: I still get the darn emails.
<Tm_T> I know, just saying as I promised to say
<Myrtti> which ticks me off
<topyli> Myrtti: i thought you were supposed to be removed by now. afaik there's no business that concerns  you anymore
<Tm_T> topyli: supposed =)
<Myrtti> I'm just tossing the mails to bin
<topyli> i'll bring it up tomorrow
<Pici> !ping
<Myrtti> jussi01_: what are you doing with her?
<Myrtti> moving the database to mysql?
<Myrtti> :->
<Pici> :P
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> SRSLY
<Myrtti> hm
 * Pici pings ubottu's left side some more
 * Myrtti considers kicking her from some channels to relieve the pressure
 * Myrtti is bored, telnets to towel.blinkenlights.nl
<quassel251_> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<quassel251_> oh for petes sake
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20using%20the%20Alternate%20CD still speaks of Feisty
<jussio1> Myrtti: its a wiki, fix it :D
<Myrtti> jussio1: would you want to do my job while I'm fixing the wiki?
 * Myrtti hands jussio1 the source for a 100+ line bash code infested with sed/awk
<Myrtti> no? didn't think so
<topyli> Myrtti: the wiki is a wiki, your script is not a wiki
<Myrtti> topyli: my script is for making wiki enties in bulk... so, erm, shuddup.
<mtinman> test me
<topyli> oh, so it is in fact even more wiki than a wiki!
<Myrtti> mtinman: you can join #ubuntu already
<Myrtti> mtinman: your exploit quarantine was removed
<mtinman> Myrtti: thanks...
<Myrtti> mtinman: anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> thanks.
<LjL> Myrtti: actually it wasn't removed according to my logs
<Myrtti> I was starting to wonder that myself
<Myrtti> I have a sneaking suspicion something isn't right about those bots right now
<Mez> /mode #mylandline +b *!*@barclaysbank
<LjL> Myrtti: well, 3 was the opped one, and 3 also happens to be the one running on my machine, so at least i *can* investigate
<LjL> ... except i just typed "nano bot1.log".
<LjL> which will now freeze nano for a good half an hour
<Mez> LjL: are you actually using my server at all ?
<LjL> Mez: actually no, the other two are still running on something naliothish
<Mez> LjL: cool, I was just wondering, cause am re-formatting the server soon
<LjL> won't be a problem
<LjL> Myrtti: ok... although i can investigate, even after investigating, i haven't the slighest idea what happened.
<LjL> only explanation i can think of is my bot wasn't running when that fellow was exploited
<LjL> though the others were
<Mez> hmm, haxor been poking anyone ?
<Pricey> (To anyone not in #freenode, sorted)
<LjL> does current ubuntu server *seriously* come with a GUI or is that guy just crazy?
<ikonia> ljl he is crazy
<LjL> ah good
<LjL> what's a webmin alternative that isn't ebox or landscape?
<LjL> i have this feeling someone mentioned one just a couple of days ago
<LjL> but can't remember it or find it in logs
<ikonia> eboc
<ikonia> ebox
<ikonia> @
<Flannel> ikonia: read the second half of the first statement
<Flannel> :)
 * Myrtti hands ikonia a free facepalm
<Mez> LjL: plesk? cpanel?
<ikonia> flannel, which part on a phone and cant figure out how to scroll
<Flannel> LjL: ssh!
 * Flannel ducks.
<Pricey> Mez: i think webmin etc. is monitoring software?
<LjL> Mez: no neither
<Mez> Pricey: webmin is management :D
<Flannel> ikonia: "what's a webmin alternative that isn
<ikonia> control software
<Pricey> i'm getting confused
<Pricey> what am i thinking of
<Flannel> ikonia: "isn't ebox or landscape"
<LjL> perhaps it was just landscape, though i can't find a match in the logs
 * Myrtti gives everyone lollipops
<Pricey> ignore me, i don't knnow anything
<ikonia> landscape is the managment app
<ikonia> ubuntu satellite style server
<Mez> LjL: what you want it for?
<Mez> (what is the purpose of the app you want)
<Mez> (monitoring, or configuration)
<ikonia> this sucks on this phone, back later
<LjL> Mez: no i don't want it for anything, just someone in #u asked about webmin, i gave him the factoid, which points to ebox, but ebox is broken (or at least was last i checked), so i remembered someone had mentioned something else
<LjL> i mean who cares, but it just gets on my nerves when i think i've heard of something but am not sure what and am not even sure i actually have
<turtle_> hey
<Mez> LjL: spacewalk?
<Myrtti> hello turtle_ 
<turtle_> hello
<turtle_> how are you doing this east coast evening
<Myrtti> how can we help you tonight?
<turtle_> i  am formally asking for my ban from #ubuntu to be revoked
<turtle_> i think it was ikonia who did it
<turtle_> aer you there, ikonia?
<Myrtti> turtle_: do you have any explanation on your behaviour on #ubuntu 3rd of March present year?
<turtle_> i was acting humoursly at a place and time that it was not called for
<turtle_> i sincerly apologize and love listening and helping others in these IRC Channels
<jussi01> turtle_: Have you read the CoC?
<jussi01> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<turtle_> yes, briefly
<jussi01> turtle_: do you agree to abide by it and the other IRC rules from now on?
<turtle_> yes, you have my word!  I agree and promis
<Myrtti> jussi01: *cough*
<turtle_> yes sir
<turtle_> I do
<Myrtti> turtle_: your ban is removed. Please be aware that if your behaviour is a problem again on the Ubuntu IRC channels, the possible bans will not be revoked as quickly
<Myrtti> turtle_: if you have no further questions or issues, you're free to leave this channel :-)
<turtle_> ok
<turtle_> thank you
<turtle_> i do oappreciate it
<Myrtti> np
<turtle_> one ques
<turtle_> is this channel restricted to Admins?
<Myrtti> yes
<turtle_> ok
<Myrtti> have fun and thanks for flying with Ubuntu
<turtle_> lol
<turtle_> thank you
<turtle_>  will do
<LjL> Myrtti: he called you "sir" and you unbanned him?!
<Myrtti> LjL: I think he was referring to jussi01
<LjL> ah ok.
<Myrtti> who was kind enough to drop the whole issue into my hands, messed the unban, forgot to deop himself and went to bed.
<LjL> ah ok.
<Myrtti> but I'm not complaining.
<Myrtti> no.
 * Myrtti sods back to work
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-06
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Pici> argh
<Myrtti> I just learned how to use basename, after I had written three lines of sed to do what "baseline $dir" can do
<nickrud> but sed is so cool
<Myrtti> but it's so utterly useless in this
<Pici> !ping
 * Pici waits
 * Pici taps foot
<nickrud> oh, were're talking useful. doh
<nickrud> pong
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Pici> I could request a bot reset, but I'm not sure thats going to help
<LjL> Pici: it might if it's the server's fault...
<Pici> LjL: The bt isnt really responding
<LjL> Pici: what domain was the bot on again?
<Pici> LjL: ubottu.com
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LjL> Pici: i think i have access to that machine... except err, i seem to have forgot my password.
<Pici> That was me.
<LjL> i guessed
<LjL> agh
<LjL> what's that darn password
<LjL> Pici: if it's actually the same machine that i have in mine, it seems to be responding ok aside from bot and bt
<Pici> LjL: hmm
<Pici> Think I should issue another restart?
<LjL> Pici: it's not yet back, i don't know, it should be back by now
<LjL> won't hurt i guess
<Pici> LjL: It said it couldnt find the bot process :/
<Myrtti> uh oh
<Pici> Restarting it thoughj
<LjL> i'm john-the-ripping some of my password hashes, perhaps i'll find the one
<LjL> not that i'll able to do much even if i can get in, but at least see if something's hogging the cpu
<Myrtti> bloody bot
<LjL> i think it'll time out again shortly
<Myrtti> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<LjL> weird, it answered this one fast - not mine
<Myrtti> !ping
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> I think that jussi01_'s postgres might have not been a good idea
<LjL> !test
<LjL> dammit
<LjL> ah wait it's silent in here
<LjL> works in #ubuntu
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Myrtti> ehm?
<LjL> just updating database to newest from ubottu.com
<LjL> by the way Myrtti, i think it would have been a good idea to @mark the conversation with turtle here - he's being random again now and it should be nice (especially for ikonia) to be able to refer to what happened here
<Myrtti> LjL: tbh, I really couldn't care less. I'm trying to work so I can go to bed and sleep.
<LjL> Myrtti: ok, i know you weren't intending to deal with that unban to begin with, but after all it's just a "@mark turtle_"
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going to go to the bantracker, if it responds, and mark the conversation with the link to the irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<Myrtti> after that I'm going to commit this damned script to the svn, and go to bed, and sleep, and hopefully have no dreams
<LjL> Myrtti: doing it now is much more complicated, with the linking to irclogs and all
<LjL> i'm sure someone else can just explain what happened instead
<LjL> but if we just make it a habit of doing a @mark after dealing with bans in here, it'll be easy and useful
<Myrtti> I have nothing positive to say in this state of mind, so I'll just shut up.
<Myrtti> @mark Myrtti
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> good night
<LjL> gee
<LjL> night
<LjL> ubottu seems to be responsive right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> i guess i'll try again in a little while though before removing ubotwo
<LjL> Pici: are you sticking around in the following hours?
<Grant-A> hello
<Grant-A> I accidentally joined #ubuntuforums and noticed that I was able to enter
<Grant-A> It's probably an issue with my hostmask accidentally making the ban invalid
<Grant-A> I just wanted to inform you guys of the mistake
<Grant-A> I figured that honesty would be the best idea here ;)
<LjL> Grant-A: yes it is, we appreciate that
<LjL> let me check
<LjL> Grant-A: i do believe your ban is still valid
<jdong> Grant-A: just to clarify the last time we spoke in here we agreed to re-evaluate your ban in two weeks.
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> well, seeing as that was cleared up, I guess I'm done in here
<jdong> now I've been an extremely busy person during this time
<jdong> but from what I've understood from glances at channel  logs and the comments of other ops, I believe the reasons for the ban remain valid at this time, sorry.
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> that's fine I guess
<Grant-A> perhaps it will be lifted in time?
<Grant-A> with good behavior, of course ;)
<LjL> Grant-A: it will be re-evaluated in two weeks, which means there's certainly a possibility of it being lifted.
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> thank you for your time
<Grant-A> adiaŭ, ĝis revido. :)
<jdong> Grant-A: I really appreciate the change of attitude :)
<jdong> I think we are on the right track now.
<LjL> perhaps if you could just drop the esperanto as well...
<LjL> it turns my stomach
<LjL> on the topic of which, given you're still being an extremely busy person, i wonder just what can be left in your nose to pick at this stage
 * Myrtti has coffee, feels better
<Mez> mmm, coffee
<Mez> *barfs*
<elky> mmm coffee
<elky> *licks lips*
<Gary> meh, needsmoarcoffeez
<Myrtti> Mez: charming
<Gary> I read that so wrong...  Mez mmm, coffee, Mez *barfs, Mez mmm coffee, Mez *licks lips* <--- eeew
<elky> lol
<Gary> damn you and your shorter nick elky 
<Gary> :-)
<Myrtti> Gary: you could have read "licks lips" wrong as well
<Myrtti> "kicks hips"
<Gary> Myrtti: well I did that too
<Flannel> dips chips
<Gary> oh, no I read it rudely
<Myrtti> so did I
 * Myrtti slaps herself, goes to work
<elky> wheeeeeee, i finally ordered a new laptop
<elky> taaaaaaaaaaasty specs
<Gary> have a good day at work Myrtti 
<Gary> elky: ooow, what make/model?
<Myrtti> I'll try to have a fun day
<Myrtti> I know I'll slip and IRC every once in a while
<elky> Gary, dell vostro 1310
<Gary> I put on a tight top today, blimey I feel so gay
 * Myrtti started her day watching Bee Gees Staying Alive
<Gary> ooow leather back
<Gary> elky: they look good
<elky> Gary, i got a good deal too http://pastebin.ca/1354230
<elky> it's full of typical dell gibberish, but i took out all their token/code/reference numbers
<Gary> shame the wifi is not draft n
<elky> yeah, but i can remedy that another time i think
<Gary> 4gb waaaam, nice
<elky> yaaaaaah
<Myrtti> Gary: a wifi is a wifi, imo as long as it has endurable fast wifi, it's good
<Myrtti> what ticks me off is that so few mobile phones/laptops have bt2.0
<Myrtti> s/endurable/endurably/
<Gary> Myrtti: yeah, I was just saying, as at home, when I tested my wifi being locked to n only, it was so much faster than B,G+N mixed mode
<Gary> but it's a ruddy good laptop, cpu might be classed as a little slow, but it's a smallish machine
<Gary> and a lot better priced than my macbook 13" unibody
<Myrtti> I guess I'm a boring person
<Myrtti> just as with packed music, after a certain treshold I can't see the difference in quality of the music / speed of the internets
<Myrtti> anything packed with better quality than 128kbit is a waste on me
<elky> Gary, i dont mind the cpu being a little slow, since there's 2 of them, and they're both faster than this one which nearly never scales up when needed
<Gary> oh, it's not internet speed I was interested in, it was backing up to my NAS box :p
<Myrtti> Gary: internets != Internet ;-)
<Gary> I'm a bit ocd about backups
<Myrtti> my backups are incremental rsyncs, so their fast enough already
<Myrtti> which reminds me that I should do my backups
<elky> actually, they're both equally fast as this one, but there is 2 of them
<elky> Gary, do scroll down to the battery section though
<Myrtti> but in comparison to any wifi bluetooth1.0 is slow as a mule on morphine
<Gary> elky: 13" is inho a great size for a laptop, I hate the 17"+ ones, get a desktop!
<elky> Gary, 17" ones are not laptops. they're lap crushers.
<Myrtti> and since I do like to use my laptop in my lap at places with no wifi and using mobile tethering, I'd *REALLY* want a fast bluetooth
<Gary> elky: 9 cell, is that big? (/me knows nothing)
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> most laptops are 6, I've seen el cheapos with 3
<elky> Gary, default batteries are usually 3 or 4 cell for cheap laptops
<Gary> what do you guess the runtime will be on it?
<elky> 4-5hrs
<elky> since i dont game, and i'll probably turn compositing off.
<Gary> woo, I got 5.5 hours on my old macbook pro once, that was fantastic
<Gary> shame you paid the windows tax on it :'(
<elky> i might even get more, i really wont know until i've cycled the battery a few times
<elky> Gary, a. dont have a choice. b. i have to lose my vista virginity eventually, it might as well be in the safety of my own home
 * quassel251 is getting a touchbook :)
<quassel251> oh crap again
<elky> ooooh
<elky> hehehe
<jussi01> grr
<Gary> haha
<jussi01> soo
 * jussi01 is getting a touchbook :)
<jussi01> :D
<topyli> jussi01: is quassel251 your trolling nick? :)
<Gary> elky: good luck with it, I have vista at home, but it has not been booted (by me) for a year odd
<jussi01> topyli: no, its the default nick while I wait for my db to get fixed...
<Gary> jussi01: I use chipmonk for trollings :p
<jussi01> Gary: you are a chipmunk...
<jussi01> :P
<jpds> What's Sam2 doing in #u?
<Myrtti> I don't know, but I'm kicking him soon
<elky> Gary, considering this craptop i type into now is 512mb ram, an almost-never-scaling 1.8mhz sempron, requires an external wifi adaptor, has a battery life of half an hour and input 'peripherals' that are starting to require belting around....
<Gary> great reason there Myrtti 
<jussi01> caps lock abuse!!
<Myrtti> Gary: it's my new default. nicked it from someone
<Gary> elky: how old is this current machine?
<elky> i forget. i got it about 6 months before i went to UDS mt view in 2006 iirc.
<elky> probably a bit later than 6mths before
<elky> but it's 2.5 years and it was the cheapest non-acer laptop i could find.
<Gary> wow, I think I am just a bit stupid on hardware then, my oldest machine is a mac mini, which sits under the telly as a media centre, bought in early 2007
<elky> compaq v2627AU
<Myrtti> ooh, compaq
<Myrtti> so it's not shitty by default
<Myrtti> probably quite good one for a laptop of it's age
<Gary> I just sold my old july 2007 macbook pro to a work mate
<elky> yeah, it wasnt crap, but it was the baseline cheapest model around at the time
<elky> only cost me like AUD$800
<Gary> the damn maniac paid in cash, so I think I am going to get mugged on the way home, as I cannot get to a bank here
<elky> heh
<Gary> it was nice to pass the machine onto someone who looks like they are turning into a well groomed macwhore (he also just bought a iphone)
<Gary> also he is really interested in open source stuffs :-)
<elky> do banks pike early in the UK too? many close like 4pm here, it's really annoying
<Myrtti> ewwww macwhores...
<Gary> I work in the middle of nowhere
<elky> yeah, i'd only take a mac if it were given to me.
<Gary> meh, I love my macs
<elky> oh, i dont begrudge you. i just wouldn't pay that much for so little.
<Gary> imho the build quality & design is super (yes it also costs waaay too much)
<elky> i just cannot justify spending what they ask for, even if they have superior build quality. i'm quite happy to settle for the middle ground, which i've done.
<elky> had i infinate money, i'd probably think differently, but i dont.
<Gary> elky: well yeah, the money was not an issue (thank goodness) and when I was looking for a laptop I wanted "the best" (within reason, hence no sony)
<elky> oh, and the benefit of buying from Dell SMB... "#Security Software       No Security Trialware"
<Gary> yeah, woot, I'd still format their build and re-install though (hate OEM builds)
<elky> hehe, the reinstall would probably have the trialware stuck on it somewhere anyway
<Gary> I've seen some right messed up installs from OEM's (I am a IT support guy, and deal with probably thousands of installs a year)
<elky> that's how hp/compaq do it
<elky> hp/compaq only do recovery partitions :(
<elky> dell include OEM discs at least iirc
<Gary> hp include a standard windows install media, and a add-on dvd for the other rubbish
<Gary> elky: the HP's we buy include DVD media
<elky> Gary, not my two compaqs they didn't
<Gary> maybe it's a option?
<elky> this is also 2.5-4 years ago too
<Gary> recovery partitions suck
<elky> not an option for off-the-shelf in .au in my experience
<elky> the UK/EU might differ there
<Gary> it might be as we are classed as a large business/enterprise
<elky> yeah, possibly
<elky> 'you will include install media, or we will not buy those thousand desktops, kthxbai'
<Gary> yeah, it does go like that sometimes
<Gary> we had fun buying servers last year, "sell them to me at this price or i'll go elsewhere"
<Gary> mind you, due to the stupid location, BT managed to rip us off for a £60K install for the data fibre
<Gary> and took 8 months to install the ISDN30
<elky> that's how telecommunications changes happen in australia. my boss knew the guy who initiated 'company bundles' here. walked into the biggest provider and said 'i want 1000 handsets, and one bill' .. they said no. walked into next biggest provider and said 'i want 1000 handsets and one bill, and $biggest_provider has already lost their chance' and so, company billing was born.
<elky> or something like that anyway
<Myrtti> [10:47] ~~~OnGaVeZyrKe 
<Myrtti>           [i=5062b254@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-006415eb1af2a78d] has 
<Myrtti>           joined #xubuntu
<Myrtti> [10:47] < OnGaVeZyrKe> IWe can provide tha war against the all of 
<Myrtti>                        penguinfuckers irc channels and servers too
<Myrtti> [10:48] ~~~mode/#xubuntu [+o Myrtti] by ChanServ
<Myrtti> [10:48] ~~~OnGaVeZyrKe 
<Myrtti>           [i=5062b254@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-006415eb1af2a78d] has 
<Myrtti>           left #xubuntu [requested by Myrtti: "Please see 
<Myrtti>           https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess if you feel 
<Myrtti>           mistreated"]
<Myrtti> [10:48] ~~~mode/#xubuntu [-o Myrtti] by ChanServ
<Myrtti> dear god, I hate irssi sometimes
<Myrtti> normally it formats those pastes so nicely
<Gary> another hungarian user!
<Myrtti> unh
<bazhang> oof
 * bazhang floods ikonia 
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> sounds like a 5th amendment plea: never to the best of my knowledge
<ikonia> I don't understand why when you say "please do this" people come back with pointless bits of info "I have 2gig"
<ikonia> or "I am using kubuntu"
<ikonia> if she's not ead the instructions for a 3rd time after asking - I'll be frustrated
<bazhang> amazing the patience you have shown thusfar
<bazhang> tony403> it's very important to be able to use one hand
<bazhang> trolling?
<ikonia> see what happens
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu tony403 placed on mute has he refuses to ackowledge any request to clam his langauge and attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> thats better, put a mute on properly
<bazhang> pretty shocking how he escalated there
<ikonia> bit out of the blue
<bazhang> sorry was away having dinner
<ikonia> no biggy
<Myrtti> some day, probably not so far away, I'll lose my grip and kick every smartass/nosy ...
<Myrtti> it's a pity the logs are sanitised so well
<Myrtti> http://mg.pov.lt/maemo-irclog/%23maemo.2009-03-06.log.html#t2009-03-06T02:41:00 no way to do something like this... (sorry, might be nsfw, and not suitable for weakminded)
<Pici> I dont know what a basename is,.
<Myrtti> I do, now.
<Myrtti> basename pwd AND basename `/bin/bash`
<Myrtti> or whatever...
<Myrtti> doing basename pwd with plain sed is painful
<bazhang> <ash_gfm> common solutions for 500  <--jeopardy?
<Pici> So.
<LjL> is anyone here normally using clients that are not xchat, xchat-gnome, quassel or irssi?
<Myrtti> I sometimes use mirggi
<Myrtti> it has been months though
<Myrtti> my irc addiction has relieved to a state I don't need to IRC from my phone
<LjL> Myrtti: my irc addiction has relieved to a state I don't need to bring my eeepc with me when i'm relieving myself
<LjL> or is that !tmi
<Myrtti> I hope nobody uses pidgin...
<Pici> Nobody should use pidgin ever.
<Pici> Er, for IRC.
<Myrtti> I've been thinking of trying ERC though
<myrtti-erc> funky
<genii-around> Heh
<myrtti-erc> it's cute with pink_bliss.el, too!
<Myrtti> [17:33] [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from myrtti-erc: ERC Version 5.3 - an  IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC  (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<Myrtti> :-D
<LjL> i might switch to emacs
<LjL> i'm not fond of kde 4, and gnome just doesn't like me
<myrtti-erc> this looks really nice to use, but I wouldn't switch from irssi
<myrtti-erc> I don't know if I have patience to learn it
<ZOMGALLCAPS> Hi
<ZOMGALLCAPS> please unban me from Ubuntu off topic
<ZOMGALLCAPS> i will be good
<ZOMGALLCAPS> i promise i shall not "troll os x" again
<ZOMGALLCAPS> nevermind
<ikonia> idiot
<ikonia> what a wate of time troll
<urgreat> hey
<urgreat> :|
<urgreat> asjo;asj
<ikonia> urgreat: how can we help
<ikonia> or should I say rohan
<ikonia> again
<LjL> bad quit message
<Myrtti> urgreat: how about you change your quit message...
<ikonia> rohan is a known pain
<quassel251__> ikonia: ping
<quassel251__> grr
<ikonia> hello
<LjL> jussi01, ubottu might be gone (or at least seriously lagging) again
<LjL> also jussi01, could you err, reset my password for the APT site account?
<LjL> oh, nevermind the bot thing then i guess
<LjL> strangely, i didn't see this one coming
<LjL> wha
<LjL> hubbard just nick collided me
<LjL-Hubbard> for the third time - damn server - jussi01, i was saying, could you reset my password on the apt site account? i think i've been smart and picked one that isn't one of my common passwords
<stdin> LjL-Hubbard: for ssh?
<LjL> stdin: yeah. i think you changed the fingerprint too?
<stdin> the fingerprint changed when the server changed
<LjL> ah
<LjL> well anyway i just don't remember the password. i'm ashamed to say it, but that's how it is.
<stdin> see /msg :)
<LjL> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<LjL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<LjL> !no offline is <reply> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no aptoncd is <reply> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Myrtti>  how to keep an idiot occupied
<Myrtti> :-D
<LjL> ¡recursion is <reply> See !recursion
<jussi01> haha
<Myrtti> !recursion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recursion
<Myrtti> damnit
<Myrtti> I was sure there was one already
<Pici> !recursion-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> see: !recursion
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<LjL> you beat me
<LjL> also
<LjL> !recursive
<ubottu> see !recursive
<Pici> oho
<LjL> maybe *that* one could be done away with
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> those need to be linked together
<Myrtti> so !recursion would point to !recursive and vice versa
<Myrtti> then it would be a proper one
<Myrtti> :-P
<jdong> (map (reduce .... 
<jdong> :P
<jussi01> Seeker`: ping
<shadeslayer> uh hi i cant get into #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> i havent done something wrong have i??
<shadeslayer> :(
<Pici> shadeslayer: one moment
<shadeslayer> thank you
<jussi01> stdin: ping
<stdin> jussi01: pong
<Pici> bansearch is failing
<shadeslayer> :) you guys playing ping pong??
<stdin> hmm "Connection is closed"...
<shadeslayer> maybe because i have a dynamic IP
<jussi01> stdin: see Pici's comment
<stdin> @reload Bantracker
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> LjL: Ping
<stdin> it'll take a few mins for bansearch to come back
<shadeslayer> ok
<stdin> but the tracker should be up
<Pici> stdin: it worked immediately for me
<Myrtti> I just used the old login
<stdin> Pici: that's because I get the warnings :)
<shadeslayer> i have no idea why i was banned tho :)
<stdin> <ubottu> Warning: still syncing (41)
<Pici> shadeslayer: I've asked the operator that banned you to address the issue.
<shadeslayer> ok
<LjL> shadeslayer: you shouldn't be banned at this time
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ill try
<shadeslayer> :)
<Pici> LjL: *!*@122.163.103.227
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ah i have that IP right now i think
<shadeslayer> ><
<LjL> Pici: oh... was using another nick
<shadeslayer> airtel my ISP changed my IP today
<shadeslayer> new username and pass as i was experiencing problems
<shadeslayer> still cant get in
<LjL> shadeslayer: yes, there is a ban indeed
<shadeslayer> lol
<LjL> shadeslayer: i don't currently believe you're not the same person who was banned
<shadeslayer> why??
<LjL> shadeslayer: it would be an extremely unlikely coincidence.
<shadeslayer> well you see my ISP changed my IP and username and pass today
<shadeslayer> i was experiencing problems yesterday
<LjL> i've set that ban today.
<shadeslayer> yeah so they changed it today
<shadeslayer> i only connected to the net about 2 hours ago
<LjL> i set that ban today, 1:30 hours ago
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so what should i do??
<shadeslayer> coz i didnt do anything
<shadeslayer> one sec
<LjL> shadeslayer: i believe you should refrain from using freenode unaffiliated cloaks in order to evade bans. i believe freenode staff doesn't approve of that practice.
<shadeslayer> well i have a cloak since what a month
<shadeslayer> i dont ever use it evade bans
<shadeslayer> *to
<LjL> shadeslayer: you weren't using a cloak when you were urgreat.
<shadeslayer> who??
<LjL> shadeslayer: you know who.
<shadeslayer> uh no
<LjL> uh yes
<shadeslayer> come on
<shadeslayer> i was shadeslayer and was talking to ikonia i think
<shadeslayer> someone had problems updating their kernel
<shadeslayer> OMG does this mean smeone hacked my Wifi??
<LjL> no
<shadeslayer> then??
<LjL> it means you think you're fooling me but you are not.
<shadeslayer> one sec call
<shadeslayer> yeah so what should i do now?? even when i have done nothing??
<shadeslayer> go away??
<LjL> shadeslayer: yes, i think you should just go away, because i really think you won't convince me you have done nothing. i have more than enough evidence it's you.
<shadeslayer> but it wasnt me !
<shadeslayer> ok ill go away
<shadeslayer> any idea if i can ever enter again??
<LjL> shadeslayer: ok, it wasn't you - then you still have *three* complaints logged against "you" ("you" as in "shadeslayer").
<LjL> that's more than enough for a ban anyway.
<shadeslayer> whaaat
<LjL> bans will be reviewed.
<shadeslayer> by whom??
<shadeslayer> who complained against me??
<shadeslayer> i know i was banned from #freenode
<LjL> by us, and that information is not for disclosure
<shadeslayer> but thats it
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> ill go
<shadeslayer> thank you anyways
<shadeslayer> :)
<LjL> there's a mark about him in the bt.
<Pici> Banned from #freenode... hrm
<Gary> he isn't
<Pici> Ever?
<Gary> oh, might have been
<LjL> Gary: note i actually just banforwarded "him" because he had "fuck you" as quit message
<LjL> if he had just come in with the nickname and IP he used and asked... i'd have unbanned
<LjL> talk about self-screwing
<Seeker`> jussi01: pong
<Pici> jrib: you banned the wrong person methinks
<jrib> Pici: DCEmu_user01 ?
<Pici> jrib: yeah
<LjL> i'm not sure... as he was just k-lined
 * genii sips and dances joyfully
<Myrtti> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held May 25th-29th in Barcelona, Spain. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
 * jussi01 wonders if he will get sponsored...
 * Myrtti had an idea about uds, wondering if I should blog
<Daviey> pink ponies?
<jussi01> pink netbooks for everyone?
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> it's probably a stupid idea
<jussi01> Myrtti: meh, tell us
<Myrtti> and I don't know a thing about uds, so it might be impossible to make true
<Myrtti> jussi01, Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127370/
<jussi01> Myrtti: kerro minulle!
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> ♥ 
 * Myrtti goes to upload pictures of her dinner
<Daviey> crikey, not heard of that before
<Mez> Dinnerblogging?
<Myrtti> Mez: no, not really. The only dinnerblog I make is my flickr stream
<Myrtti> and today has been a day of adventurous cooking. http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/archives/date-posted/2009/03/06/
<Myrtti> ugh. Ubuntu member that hangs out at you know where
<nickrud> Inclusiveness. Priceless
<jussi01> bleh
<Myrtti> I want to see the meeting logs
<nickrud> logs? Logs are evil, the inhibit the free flow of insu^wideas
<nickrud> s/the/they/
<Myrtti> I find it a bit rude that he's all "I want my cloak now"
<jussi01> yeah... bit pushy
<Pici> argh
<jpds> Myrtti++
<jpds> Myrtti: You don't have to look far: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/03/06/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<Myrtti> yeah I did
<Myrtti> waaaay ahead of you
<LjL> Myrtti: and what's wrong with hanging out you know where? we've all been encouraged to in the ubuntu newsletter!
<Myrtti> LjL: nothing wrong, his a bit pushy attitude just caught my eye
<Myrtti> sorry
 * Myrtti hides and shuts up
 * genii hides and sips
<jpds> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jpds> We need to add a note about English only to that.
<LjL> jpds: if they don't want to understand they should go to the relevant channel, they just won't
<LjL> anyway, you can ask jrib
<LjL> Myrtti: so why aren't you in there? it is doing a bang up job acting as a bridge for people outside of our Ubuntu community. be sure to drop in and say hello. You'll be glad you did.
<Pici> Which channel aren't we talking about?
<LjL> Pici: ooooh... it's...
<LjL> Pici: the name escapes me
<Myrtti> LjL: I've got plenty of IRC channels to ignore as of now already, thanks.
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> jannis needs to push more often
<Amaranth> whoops, wrong channel
<LjL> Myrtti: but it has grown to over 100 members! and they were the #1 team, among all teams, that participated in Global Bug Jam 2008
<Myrtti> LjL: as I also suspect that ASUS-tek and couple of other creepy people are there, I'd rather chew my arm off than join
<LjL> Myrtti: chewing your arm actually helps the community!
<Myrtti> LjL: I'm *NOT* going to join a channel full of (potential) cyberstalkers.
<Myrtti> I've got enough of them already
<Gary> cool, me too
<Gary> I <3 my stalkers
<pleia2> Myrtti: wise choice, I left after a particularly frustrating and very sexist incident
<Gary> what channel is sexist?
<pleia2> I wouldn't say "they are sexist" but I'm referring to ##club-ubuntu
<pleia2> they just don't adhere very closely to the CoC
<Myrtti> if at all
<Gary> oh dear, I ain't joining
 * pleia2 was trying to be generous :)
<pleia2> it's run by a woman, but she's the thick-skinned type who doesn't care if people are offensive
 * pleia2 shrugs
<pleia2> some people like that :) I just avoid it
<Gary> can I "no comment" ?
<LjL> Gary: no, you're bound to comment now. you were the one triggering an explicit mention in the channel name to begin with.
<Gary> yeah, sorry, wish I had not, it gave me a headache last year
<Myrtti> I wish I had been quiet as well
<LjL> Myrtti: but being quiet doesn't help the community! you must SPREAD THE WORD!
<LjL> Myrtti: also, you can mute me if you like
<Myrtti> why would I mute you, you run/code the floodbots and actually do something useful and contribute to the community, while I make poor decisions and my logic in channel management has been questioned with my capability of handling stress and difficult discussions...
<Myrtti> meh.
 * Myrtti goes to knit
<LjL> it's the coffee, i'm sure
<pleia2> oh, my bad :)
 * Gary hugs Myrtti 
 * nickrud sends deep dark chocolate and high grade coffee and premier liquors in Myrtii's direction, along with a few choice obscenities for later application in appropriate situations
<nickrud> oh, it fell out of the package: a sharpener for that furry/fuzzy pencil of doom thing
<bazhang> wondering about shadeslayer; there is sometimes a user in #debian named sh4d3s1ay3R (or quite similar) who has often discussed trolling #ubuntu channels, how bad Ubuntu is, etc. still need to find the IP address and exact nick
<jussi01> he seems ok'ish in #k most of the time...
<jussi01> Gary: you around?
<LjL> bazhang: you see the stuff about shadeslayer ealier here i guess?
<bazhang> LjL, yes, and held back at earlier behaviour in #ubuntu (when he was simply shadeslayer) as it was borderline seeking help, but a bit dodgy
<LjL> bazhang: quite borderline yes, just about what a troll who knows his stuff should be
<bazhang> stuff like how do I make my LED lights act as a signal for email received or something similar, how do I completely underclock my video card automatically via software controls in ubuntu, and the like
<bazhang> LjL, good point
<LjL> my logs from #debian have a big gap, but i'll check them too anyway
<bazhang> reminded me of psufan wanting to install ubuntu to replace car management system via midi port in bmw
<bazhang> pretended not to speak English well, be not bright, then was banned in #ubuntu and u-ot; saw him doing exact same in #debian and when called on it he had perfect syntax in cussing me out
<LjL> bazhang: it's probably him, ip subnet mostly matches
<LjL> sh4d3sl4y3r (with or without a trailing underscore) is the nick
<bazhang> LjL, okay; got the info from a long-time ubuntu user who is very well trusted/helpful, then checked myself and saw the same user there
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> @mark sh4d3sl4y3r shadeslayer
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-07
<Pricey> I am absolutely loving the latest xkcd
<LjL> ugh, statistics
<bazhang> did wolter miss the membership meeting? any clue as to when the latest was?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tonyyarusso> Dude...we have exploit victims again... :(
<Pricey> Aware.
<LjL> !ops | banlist is full
<ubottu> banlist is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (banlist is full)
<Pricey> LjL: still not removing +e's properly by the looks of it.
 * Amaranth has no bans in #ubuntu
<LjL> Pricey: yeah i know it misses some of them sometimes, thanks for reminding, that should free up some slots
<LjL> Pricey: it gets most of them right, it only forgets about a small percentage, never quite understood why
<Mez> not my fault!
<Pricey> yup
<Pricey> Mez: so?
<Pricey> will blame you anyway
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> I wish amarok would pick up my mp3 player
<Pricey> There's a good number of +d too.
<LjL> there's also a huge number of plain bans-on-host to begin with
 * Flannel will clear the his tonight when he gets a chance.
<LjL> know how to change port in Chatzilla?
<LjL> we don't have that in the instructions, and there's a victim on it
<Pricey> i installed it the other day trying to figure out how to change the server password and it was evil, don't remember seeing a place for port
<bazhang> whew
<Flannel> its server:port
<bazhang> the chanserv.py bug seems to be gone
<Flannel> so, whereever you would put the server, append a :port
<bazhang> removed the 4 bans I had btw
<Pricey> There are some realy really old -read-topic bans in there too.
<bazhang> or maybe was an xchat bug
<LjL> Pricey: look, mind if i just remove all bans before february that are on hosts tagged as dynamic IPs by dnsbls?
<Mez> argh, would help if I had libnjb installed
<bazhang> would show every ban when removing olde bans (making me think I had unbanned everyone)
<LjL> Pricey: ompaul used to just remove loads of bans during the night. with him not doing that anymore, we're costantly getting a full banlist.
<bazhang> I try to never ban anymore, if at all possible
<Pricey> LjL: I don't think I have a problem with that. tbh... with over a month banned not too worried about static stuff appearing either.
<Flannel> Last time I cleared bans, I cleared my oldest... dozen or so.  And before I could get through sorting through the rest, one of those dozen came back and started causing trouble again.
<Flannel> But, like I said, I'll do housekeeping tonight.
<LjL> Flannel: it happens, i know, still banlist space is limited unfortunately. i could give you a script to determine if a host is dynamic
<Flannel> sounds good.
<Flannel> I'm still against automatic ban removals (although if you just do automatic ban removals of bans without comments, that'd be a good compromise).
<Flannel> I have a dynamic IP, but it changes... well, I don't think it's changed in at least four months.
<LjL> Flannel: yes, the dynamic thing has its shortcoming too. i had a better system (i actually used logs as statistics to know which hosts *actually* changed often), but i don't have that ready
<Flannel> I know I comment on bans that have pre-reqs for removal (and all non-commented bans are free to be removed by anyone who thinsk they ought to be)
<LjL> Flannel: right now all i have ready is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/127526/ which is merely intended to give you the "best ban" for a hostmask
<LjL> Flannel: i'm using it now to find what the dynamic ones are
<jrib> k, one ban to my name in #ubuntu now
<jrib> wait, 2
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> 1 that I can see on this server for me
<jrib> let's just clear the list.  What's the worst that could happen?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> n4n31NcH41Ls would return
<LjL> ok, i should have freed up a good few slots
<bazhang> well it will be nice to see Panarchy and sken again
<LjL> bazhang: a brown highlight... i must have been out of colors when i put Panarchy on highlight.
<LjL> Pricey: as for the +d's, i think you should review them briefly and mostly make them permbans
<LjL> Pricey: the read-topics... uhm, i've removed a couple manually now, but if i have to believe the floodbots, the rest are ones who showed up within the past 8 days
<Pricey> i'll try and look at the times on them properly tomorrow
<LjL> Pricey: the bans themselves are pretty old, but it's people who were in -read-topic recently
<Pricey> ah ok
<LjL> Pricey: the floodbots work based on that - they remove your ban if you don't show up *at all* in two weeks, but if you do and ignore the instructions, the ban stays
<LjL> those must be people who ignored the instruction (such as people who have #ubuntu on autojoin but couldn't otherwise care less)
<Dracie> hi wouldn't ddc exploit not be an issue if i wasn't on 6667?
<LjL> Dracie: correct
<LjL> Dracie: you can use port 8001
<Dracie> LjL, hmm hold on i think i am on that port
<LjL> Dracie: if you are, type "test me" in the -read-topic channel.
<elky> well, i was going to go shopping, but it seems like troll hour
<bazhang> heh go
<bazhang> I will mark all offenders in bt :)
<bazhang> starting with april<tab>
<elky> ok, the frenzy is over, cya.
<tritium> sumdude was falkman
<bazhang> bad english from wisconsin?
<tritium> That's falkman.
<tritium> The guy talking about viruses earlier.
<bazhang> right, just too transparently a troll
<tritium> yep
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (cody)
<Pici> odd
<bazhang> removed
<bazhang> off to work cya later all
<Pici> cyas
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> FYI, as you've seen, I'm doing a spring cleaning at -offtopic. I'm removing lots of bans, and might take off some that shouldn't have. Just blame it on my incapability of making good judgements and being a sloppy operator and put them back in, if you have any problems.
<bazhang> only a few that should stay imo
<bazhang> whoa chanserv banning someone
<elky> bazhang, in #u?
<Myrtti> permaban... or something
<bazhang> syf in #ubuntu elky 
<elky> nah, it'd be a real-name ban or whatever
<elky> a /mode -d 
<bazhang> * syf (n=syf@218.247.195.135) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> then bam!
<elky> yep, because chanserv has to wait for their details to sync before it knows to nuke them
<bazhang> that wont count against the ban list will it
<elky> i think it might
<bazhang> okay
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<elky> Myrtti, you have way more patience than i do. i can never actually clean out the ban list, my attention span is way too short
<Myrtti> elky: erm, I sorta can see it is...
<Myrtti> also el jay el would need to fix his
<Myrtti> in reality I don't have patience. I'm just annoyed and doing this with the power of pure aggression
<Myrtti> I bet I'll die of heart attack
<bazhang> nah
<elky> BattleStarJesus, oh hello there turing bot
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, you wish to discuss a ban?
<BattleStarJesus> I am not a bot
<BattleStarJesus> I am banned from #edubuntu
<BattleStarJesus> That is not proper!
<Tm_T> why it's not proper?
<BattleStarJesus> I did not even do anything to warrent being banned!
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, considering how close you were to one in #ubuntu earlier, I seriously doubt that
<BattleStarJesus> You all think I am a bot but I am not.
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, not for being a bot, but for ignoring warnings about being offtopic
<BattleStarJesus> Offtopic is lame
<bazhang> no excuse
<BattleStarJesus> no one is serious there
<BattleStarJesus> I can't get any useful information from anyone in off topic
<elky> you spent several days cross-posting the same repetative inane questions a few weeks back, and not giving any sensible responses to people talking to you. we had no choice but to call you a bot, since you acted just like one.
<bazhang> that does not mean you can turn #ubuntu into your linux questions time channel
<BattleStarJesus> I asked for advice on where to go
<bazhang> #ubuntu is support only
<BattleStarJesus> other than off topic
<bazhang> you can /msg alis list <parameter>
<BattleStarJesus> what does that mean?
<elky> it'll give you a list of channels for the topic you put in <parameter>
<bazhang> it means you can enter a parameter for example linux chat offtopic or whatever and get a listing
<BattleStarJesus> Are you going to unban me from #edubuntu?
<BattleStarJesus> I never even put message there.
<bazhang> who banned you
<BattleStarJesus> the only time I not serious is on offtopic
<elky> what questions were you intending to ask #edubuntu?
<BattleStarJesus> I dont know
<elky> bazhang, highvoltage did, back when he was in his bot phase.
<bazhang> at any rate, judging by your current responses and behaviour earlier, I would guess NO
<BattleStarJesus> I AM AND NEVER HAVE BEEN A BOT!!!
<bazhang> elky, okay
<BattleStarJesus> I AM NOT A BOT!!
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, but you were very offtopic
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, please lose the caps
<BattleStarJesus> STOP REFERING TO ME AS A BOT!!!
<elky> BattleStarJesus, you just acted like one. picasso was never actually the colour blue, but he had a blue phase.
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, stop with the caps already
<BattleStarJesus> elky what does that mean
<BattleStarJesus> elky bazhang you are the bots!
<Myrtti> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, is there anything else?
<elky> BattleStarJesus, how about we come to an agreement. you stop cross posting repetitive questions across multiple channels, and i'll refer to you a a person. 
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, there seems to be no way forward here with your current attitude
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang, Then forgetit 
<BattleStarJesus> bazhang, you treat me like I'm not even human
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, au contraire
<bazhang> BattleStarJesus, I was very polite in asking you (more than once) to take offtopic chat elsewhere
<BattleStarJesus> That's fine I can't stand the human race any way, I'm glad to be rejected by them.
<elky> BattleStarJesus, are you ignoring me?
<BattleStarJesus> elky, what are you telling me?
<elky> <elky> BattleStarJesus, how about we come to an agreement. you stop cross posting repetitive questions across multiple channels, and i'll refer to you a a person. 
<BattleStarJesus> elky, I fail to understand your imposition?
<elky> BattleStarJesus, you know how you post the same question in several channels at a time?
<BattleStarJesus> elky, am I not permitted to be in multiple channels at once?
<elky> BattleStarJesus, sure, you can be in multiple channels, but if you ask all of them 'what is a linux channel', and you ask them all several times. then that is rude.
<bazhang> that seems like trolling
<elky> and that's the kind of thing that turing bots do. that's why i mistook you for a turing bot.
<BattleStarJesus> Do you want me to leave?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu is testing
<elky> BattleStarJesus, you're talking to me now, not bazhang, ok?
<BattleStarJesus> elky, this does not have sense to it.
<elky> BattleStarJesus, what is your native language?
<BattleStarJesus> elky, I find this to be annoying and I rather not continue participating.
<elky> BattleStarJesus, i'm just trying to understand why you're not finding sense in it.
<BattleStarJesus> elky, I am trying to avoid the rudeness. 
<BattleStarJesus> elky, but this seems to be an excess expendature of all our energies.
<elky> i am not being rude on purpose. the same way as you didn't mean to act in a way that made me think you were non-human.
<BattleStarJesus> elkyI am done with this.
<elky> it depends if you want to be let back into channels, i guess.
<elky> clearly not.
<bazhang> still unbanned in #ubuntu
<elky> likewise #edubuntu
<elky> i dont see any actual value from having him in either
<bazhang> weird
<elky> yeah. the way he words his sentances is just so.... bot-like :-/
<elky> how could you *not* mistake him for one
<bazhang> yep
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going to have a shower, go get some milk and then return to unbanning
<Myrtti> I desperately need coffee and I have no milk
<elky> i should eat. i might order a pizza.
<Tm_T> elky: his words to twisted to sane sentence: "I don't know what I would do there as I never would say anything but I must get there"
<Myrtti> I wouldn't mind if someone would atleast try to do the same spring cleaning as I've been doing at ot to #u
<elky> Tm_T, that's why i'm trying to figure his native language
<elky> he's learned big english words, and uses them appropriately... it's just the small joining words he's failing on
<elky> holy crap, i just quoted my cc number by heart...
<elky> this is bad.
<Tm_T> cc ?
<elky> (although, it's a visa debit, not a real cc)
<elky> credit card
<Tm_T> Commander Clone was my first thought :-P
<elky> pizza hut online has my favourite order saved however, in a cookie i thnk. all i have to do is type in my name, address, accept my favourite order, type in card number and it's security code, and i has pizza on it's way.
<elky> and i just did all that without taking out my purse
<Tm_T> food, that sounds good, wish I had some...
<elky> now i need to clean some space for the pizza box
<elky> Tm_T, well, it's 9.15, and i forgot to cook dinner...
<elky> there, now there's room for the pizza box
<Myrtti> I just had a thought - about logs and unbanning. I'll test it later on
<elky> i still wait for the day we can set a ban length
<elky> we'll need a hella big server to manage that though
<elky> out of curiosity too, how much ram/disk does ubottu need?
<elky> mmm... fuds
<elky> jpds, what's the requirements to run an ubotu instance?
<elky> where'd everyone go?
<Nafallo> o/
<elky> Myrtti, still around? :-/
<bazhang> seems to be trolling in #ubuntu (m0noker)
<bazhang> time to re-add to ban list I would guess
<bazhang> about to go afk; should do first?
<bazhang> back in a bit
<elky> bazhang, no, he chose to leave instead of getting banned. i'm satisfied for now
<Myrtti> phew
<Myrtti> omg.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ye?
<Myrtti> hello
<Nafallo> hi
<Myrtti> elky: poing
<elky> Myrtti, how much resource does an ubottu instance use?
 * elky is >< close to hunting down aprilhare and hurting him
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<elky> he appears to be insinuating things about me
 * Myrtti sods off to -offtopic to be cheery
<Nafallo> elky: not much. want me to check?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: since when have you been running... oh nevermind
<elky> Nafallo, please. i know the one in the supybot channel uses about 60mb ram, just wondering how much gets used when it's in a few dozen channels
<Nafallo> Mem:           122        118          3          0          3         89
<Nafallo> dev/sda2             771M  516M  216M  71% /
<Nafallo>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                               
<Nafallo> 18640 jpds      20   0 19168  14m 3052 S  0.0 11.7   3:51.16 supybot
<Nafallo> that was even more useful than the Mem line actually :-P
<elky> 19+14mb? that all?
<elky> er, 19mb, that all?
<elky> (i keep forgetting that virt includes res :P)
<elky> Nafallo, how many channels is it in?
<Nafallo> elky: ubot2
<elky> only 4 channels?
<Nafallo> no idea :-)
<elky> that's what /wii says... unless it's +i
<Nafallo> but yea. well. it doesn't use much :-)
<elky> if that is only in 4, we need to do some load balancing
<Nafallo> I surely agree with that one.
<Nafallo> I think jpds just assign new channels to them.
<elky> jpds could easily combine both his bots into one
<elky> ubot3 seems the most loaded
<ubot3> elky: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> actually, ubottu is in all the high-traffic chans
<elky> but still ubot3 could give some chans to jpds' bot/s
<Myrtti> WHO THE HELL IS PEPPER?
<elky> purely for sync time
<elky> Myrtti, um... amaranth i  think
<Myrtti> FFS
 * Myrtti smacks Amaranth_ 
<elky> Myrtti, where?
<Myrtti> in the bantracker
<elky> hehe, yes, that's amaranth
<jpds> elky: ubot4 is in 16 chahnels, and all my bots are +i to stop the spammers.
<jpds> Actually; ubot2 is in 16.
<jpds> elky: ubot4 has 15.
<elky> jpds, ah ok cool.
<elky> i was worried you had 2 going on one server for a bit there
<jpds> 2's in London, 4, US.
<elky> if Nafallo manages one of them, the bot cloak should represent that ideally
<Myrtti> if kapsi had better python on their servers, I'd be running on
<Myrtti> e
<Nafallo> elky: naah. only host it :-)
<Nafallo> gave jpds a vm basically :-)
<elky> Nafallo, ok cool
<jpds> kvm ftw.
<jpds> elky: If you have any channels you want me to put the bots in, that'd be fine,.
<elky> jpds, no, i was just worried you were cramping 2 onto a single host, was going to take one off you if you wanted
<jpds> elky: Ah, OK.
<Nafallo> should have kept the hostnames ;-)
<Myrtti> you could set the hostnames to the realname?
 * Myrtti is full of cheery suggestions
<elky> bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<elky> hrm, do none of them do the bug thing?
<jpds> ubot4: bug #337711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337711 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.28 "[Jaunty] ath5k reports missing symbols when -backports installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337711
<jpds> Hmm, both muted here.
<jpds> elky: For some reason, 2 doesn't like the bug reporting thing.
<jpds> This is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/127690/
<elky> gah. laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
<elky> ah, so not protection
<jpds> From ubot2, stdin says he'd seen it before, but it fixed itself (like what ubot4 did eventually).
<elky> it's probably to do with the data the snarfer gets or whatever
<Myrtti> I did toss some pretty bad troll bans away at -ot as well, but most of them seemed to be from dynamic hosts etc
<Myrtti> now I'm considering tackling #ubuntu
<elky> Myrtti, you're on a roll!
<elky> also, why is it someone decided they had to invent candy when there's yummy things like pitted dates?
<Myrtti> oh-my-gawd
<Myrtti> I just love irssi
<Myrtti> I found a nifty command
<Myrtti> /lastlog - -file bans.log "#ubuntu: ban"
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Nafallo> ♥ irssi ♥
<elky> what does that do?
<Myrtti> if you've done /bans in the channel, does a lastlog for that and writes it into a file
<elky> ah, "#ubuntu: ban" is the syntax at the beginning of a ban record?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> and then some magic...
<Myrtti> sed 's/^\(\[[0-9]*:[0-9]*\] ~~~[0-9]* - #ubuntu: ban \)\(.*[^\ ]\)\ \[by \([^\ \,]*\).*/\3 \2/g' bans.log|sort
<Myrtti> BWHAHA :-P
<Myrtti> and then...
<Myrtti> actually, ditch that one...
<Myrtti> sed 's/^\(\[[0-9]*:[0-9]*\] ~~~[0-9]* - #ubuntu: ban \)\(.*[^\ ]\)\ \[by \([^\ \,]*\).*/\3 \/mode -b \2/g' bans.log|sort
<Myrtti> can you see I've been working with sed and such too much lately?
<Myrtti> *blush*
<Myrtti> sed 's/^\(\[[0-9]*:[0-9]*\] ~~~[0-9]* - #ubuntu: ban \)\(.*[^\ ]\)\ \[by \([^\ \,\!]*\).*/\3 \/mode -b \2/g' bans.log|sort > unban-ubuntu && python pastebinit-0.10/pastebinit -i unban-ubuntu
<Myrtti> whee.
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f7b67583c
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> I IZ SICK IN MAH HEAD
<Myrtti> I guess I should write an alias.
<Myrtti> :-D
<elky> might as well
<Myrtti> with a bit of exec etc...
<Myrtti> this'll be fun!
<Myrtti> ok, hold your hats.
<Myrtti> /bin/sh: sed 's/^([[0-9]*:[0-9]*] ~~~[0-9]* - #ubuntu: ban )(.*[^ ]) [by ([^ ,!]*).*//mode -b ' bans.log|sort > unban-ubuntu && python pastebinit-0.10/pastebinit -i unban-ubuntu: No such file or directory
<Myrtti> bummer
<topyli> no wonder newbies are afraid of sed
<Myrtti> ok, hold your hats again
<Myrtti> sed: can't read /home/users/myrtti/bans.log: No such file or directory
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com
<Myrtti> bummer
<Myrtti> worked once.
<Myrtti> bahj
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f5ac0a706
<ScottK> Is Tommy_nmw (currently on #ubuntu-server) banned from #ubuntu?
<Myrtti> holy gawd
<Myrtti> did that really work!
<Myrtti> it did!
<Mez> did what work?
 * Myrtti tries
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/f497f3c61
<Myrtti> BOOMCHICA!
 * Myrtti rolls
<Myrtti> ScottK: hold on, checking
<Mez> @bansearch tommy_new
<ubottu> No matches found for tommy_new!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch Tommy_nmw
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by LjL in #ubuntu on Dec 11 2008 15:25:03 (ID: 7853)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<Myrtti> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Myrtti> graah
<Myrtti> I need to set my $EDITOR to something sane
<Myrtti> bah
<Myrtti> I set my editor to emacs and still my crontab -e throws me into vi ;____;
<Myrtti> now I guess I should update my pastebinit so I could get it to throw the pastes to paste.ubuntu.com
<elky> how many quassels are there?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127724/
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<Myrtti> ah.
<jrib> vi ♥
<Amaranth_> Myrtti: what about pepper?
<Myrtti> Amaranth_: it's a bit disturbing to see someone like "pepper" in the bantracker
<Myrtti> as someone who has banned someone
<Amaranth_> i don't think i ever have
<Amaranth_> that's a nick for a bot
<elky> Amaranth_, you stole it's nick once, and needed to ban someone... or something like that
<ubottu> In ubottu, kennyyu said: kenny is kenny
<ubottu> In ubottu, kennyyu said: XULRunner is a runtime environment developed by the Mozilla Foundation to provide a common back-end for XUL applications. It replaced the Gecko Runtime Environment, a stalled project with a similar purpose.
<Myrtti> erm.
<Myrtti> [18:03] < jaipal99> als mayrrita
<LjL> Myrtti: that means?
<Myrtti> my broken english detector bleeps while translating that to A/S/L Myrtti
<LjL> uh, that takes some imagination to parse
<bazhang> eww
<LjL> i almost thought it was finnish...
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> BattleStarJesus on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> let's see what he's up to
<bazhang> wait he has no cloak this time
<bazhang> wonder if he is the same guy from wisconsin who said sory for my bed englis
<bazhang> falkman and one other nick
<bazhang> sumdude was the other nick
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> n=primary@24-179-150-227.dhcp.stpt.wi.charter.com battlestar
<bazhang> 24-183-35-226.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com sumdude/falkman  guess not
<LjL> Myrtti: are you actually going through the BT and checking each one's logs?
<Myrtti> If I weren't, I'd run a sed on the damned file and get this over and done with in three minutes
<LjL> Myrtti: you'll start screaming and banging on your keyboard if you keep doing this for much longer, you know that
<Myrtti> LjL: I did this in the morning with #ubuntu-offtopic only energized with my pure anger
<Seeker`> Myrtti doesn't do that anyway?
<LjL> Seeker`: well yes
<bazhang> phantomcircuit, how may we help you
<phantomcircuit> uh
<phantomcircuit> i don't know how i got here
<phantomcircuit> heh
<LjL> you were forwarded
<bazhang> a ban-forward I would imagine
<phantomcircuit> * #ubuntu Banlist: Sat Mar  7 11:02:29 *!*=phantomc@150.108.232.*!#ubuntu-ops Myrtti!i=myrtti@ubuntu/member/myrtti
<phantomcircuit> that's today
<LjL> yes
<phantomcircuit> an hour ago
<LjL> that's because of ban evasion
<phantomcircuit> there isn't another ban for me though
<LjL> no, it's been removed since it appears you've changed your host anyway
<LjL> so it wouldn't be much use
<phantomcircuit> oh right i turned off the proxy
<Myrtti> I have to confess I've got no idea what you're talking about *now*
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> phantomcircuit: in any case, please consider your old ban still in effect
<phantomcircuit> whatever
<LjL> phantomcircuit: if you have no questions for us at this point, please feel free to leave
<LjL> Myrtti, shall i remote some more dynamic-IP bans? i can feel your pain through the screen
<Myrtti> I'm actually quite happy, I'm chatting with Duncan on skype at the same time and thinking about enhancing the sed script
<LjL> alrighty
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127839/
<Myrtti> hmm
<Myrtti> I'm sure there's some there I've already removed
<LjL> Myrtti: what does that list exactly?
<Myrtti> needs to be tweaked
<Myrtti> LjL: all the bans there is on #ubuntu currently
<Myrtti> according to my irssis /bans
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127840/
<Myrtti> yeah, I've mislooked at something
<Myrtti> oh well
<bazhang> shadeslayer in -ot and #k
<LjL> Myrtti: well we have a couple hundred free slots now
<Myrtti> LjL: mmmh
<LjL> bazhang: the right answer is "it's not ubuntu related"
<Myrtti> phantomcircuit: do you have anything else?
<Myrtti> LjL: I wonder should I know 88.229.49.139
<Myrtti> it's not on the bantracker
<LjL> Myrtti: not in my logs
<Myrtti> I'm leaving it there then
<Myrtti> @mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu *!*@88.229.49.139 if anyone has any idea about this ban, please leave a note in the bantracker. kthxbai
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> Myrtti: did i create it? (on my server it's shown as a server-created ban)
<Myrtti> LjL: no I was just asking you because it is indeed a server created ban and there is nothing in bantracker, so I'm assuming it's an old one from the times dinosaurs roamed the earth and Seveas was clubbing them to death
<Myrtti> was just wondering if you'd have logs or if anyone would have an idea what it was about
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Seeker`> "uhoh"?
<LjL> pellwurst?
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I sorta knew that if the boys here drop, there's a good chance the bantracker becomes unresponsive
<Myrtti> works again though
<LjL> ah
<Myrtti> I really wish the bantracker logs had syntax hilight and there'd be a search thing at the footer too
<Myrtti> some of these bans are flaky at best
<Seeker`> "flaky"?
<Myrtti> straight ban if someone gives a link to non-floss iphone app in #ubuntu almost instantly etc.
<Seeker`> prior bans?
<Myrtti> none
<Seeker`> hmm
<Myrtti> exactly
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu *!*@210.215.140.180 if anyone has any idea about this ban, please leave a note in the bantracker. kthxbai
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127855/
<Myrtti> I have limited understanding about this too *!*@201-92-237-97.dsl.telesp.net.br
<Myrtti> @mark #ubuntu *!*@189.75.27.242 if anyone has any idea about this ban, please leave a note in the bantracker. kthxbai
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> i cannot stress this enough:  if you ban someone you don't recognize, remove it after a few hours
<nalioth> bans are not "fire and forget"
<ikonia> okey dokey
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/127884/
<Myrtti> I'm done
<Chipmunk> I did a clear in my channels a while ago, wooa what a headache, amazing how many old trolls still tried to join, even after months
 * Myrtti huggles Gary
<LjL> Chipmunk: it's what happens after a banlist clear, but then again, one just bans them again.
<Chipmunk> yes, and now the banlist only has valid ones, which has reduced it from too many, to, one mo... 20
<Myrtti> I feel like a saint...
<ikonia> is there a possability of moving some of the long termers to a chanserv type ban ?
<Myrtti> there are some bots that I know that keep a record for permbans and kickban people on them on join
<Chipmunk> yeah, thats a common eggdrop thing (even I know of it)
<LjL> Myrtti: what's the advantage over using chanserv?
<Myrtti> LjL: idk chanserv did that ;-)
<LjL> Myrtti: yeah, /cs help akick
<jussi01> Chipmunk: What have you don with Gary? bring back Gary...
<LjL> we have a few
<LjL> only the council can set them though
<Chipmunk> jussi01: I ATES HIMZ
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I noticed kayt and [c0re] there
 * jussi01 is in london, being somewhat boring
<jussi01> Chipmunk: come and visit me...
<Chipmunk> jussi01: come to colchester and visit me :p
<Chipmunk> (london scares me)
<LjL> Chipmunk: for that matter, you probably scare london
<jussi01> Chipmunk: to be truthful, im in Middlesex (is that right o.O)
<LjL> i hope it's not.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
 * Myrtti goes to bed to read
<Chipmunk> it's spelt middleSEX (rawr)
<jussi01> heh... in a 4 star hotel though
<jussi01> which I got for the bargain basement price of... wait for it... 44£
<jussi01> then I had to pay 15£ for internets... :(
<Chipmunk> 15 for interwebs, eeek
<Chipmunk> 44 for the night is alright
<LjL> Chipmunk: especially now your currency is worth naught
<Chipmunk> well yeah
<jpds> The places only end in -sex cos the Saxons were there.
<Chipmunk> lies, it's cos we are, oooo thats offtopic
<jussi01> *sniff* no one wants to visit me :P
<jpds> jussi01: Go visit Nafallo :P
<jussi01> jpds: nah...
<jussi01> jpds: I meant in london... someone should visit me!
<Myrtti> I must confess my stupidity, it took me a while to understand why there's wessex, essex, and sussex...
<jpds> jussi01: Are you there till the 25th?
<jussi01> jpds: I leave tomorrow...
<LjL> Myrtti: there's no norsex?
<Myrtti> LjL: nossex would be sad
<jpds> jussi01: Tsk.
<Chipmunk> there is norfolk
<jussi01> oh dear...
<Chipmunk> they is all weirdos there
<Chipmunk> and drive tractors
<jussi01> I cant believe this conversation is going on...
<Myrtti> jussi01: it's saturday, and we're tired
<jpds> LjL: North was taken by someone else: http://tinyurl.com/b38hxr
<LjL> jpds: they should have appealed to staff for namespace ownership claims.
<jpds> Heh.
<Myrtti> omnomnom... 100% rye bread
<Seeker`> jussi01: where in middlesex are you?
<jussi01> Seeker`: sheraton skyline
<Seeker`> I think that may have been where I had my school-leavers ball
<jussi01> Seeker`: heh, cool
<jussi01> its a big browny-red building...
<Seeker`> http://www.starwoodhotels.com/pub/media/268/eu268ex3_md.jpg ?
<jussi01> yep
<Seeker`> yeah, pretty sure thats it
<nalioth> jussi01: you make it to Houston, Texas, and I'll visit ya  :p
<jussi01> nalioth: :D
<LjL> since when is livingdaylight german
<jpds> Hm?
<LjL> jpds: see livingdaylight in #ubuntu
<jpds> Oh, might just know the lingo.
<jpds> I'm helping him in -uk now.
<LjL> jpds: yeah except he's a known troublemaker, and he definitely knows #ubuntu is not german-speaking
<LjL> funny
<LjL> no one apparently noticed there was a typo in the topic i set on... october 17
<Myrtti> nööööfffff
<Myrtti> I broke my browser
<LjL> [22:28:17] <{bosco}> LjL, no i have mac filtering and and wireless essid turned off then there is no need for keys
<LjL> idiotic statement of the day
<LjL> someone call it offtopic - i can't, i engaged in it...
<Myrtti> BOOMCHICKA!
<ubottu> In ubottu, cemc said: !shoutcast is SHOUTcast is a server for streaming media (primarily in mp3 and HE-AAC format). Get it from http://shoutcast.com/download. On 64bit Ubuntu you need to 'apt-get install libc6-i386', before running the application.
<LjjjL> jdong or anyone (sorry dong for highlighting but i think you tend to play with disk drives), can you have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/127979/ and say how bad it looks - it's my eeepc's SSD
<jdong> LjjjL: looks like minor FS corruption; try a dd-image then fsck?
<LjjjL> jdong: well, it did result in the partition being remounted read-only (there's two parts in that logs, one before a reboot and one after, after the reboot fsck should have run automatically - although i missed while it was running - but then there are more errors logged)
<jdong> reboot fsck won't fix these kinds of errors
<jdong> you need to manually fsck -fy
<LjjjL> ok, doing it
<jdong> these are considered "more than ordinary" corruption that -p won't bother to touch
<LjL> i think there's something small but important missing from these SSDs... some SMART-like information system
<LjL> wha - give root password?!
<LjL> i never set a root password. blah.
<jdong> well it's unclear if it's block layer corruption or just filesystem corruption
<LjL> jdong: two inodes with wrong i_blocks count, one with ref count 1 instead of 2...
<LjL> and now some huge listing of numbers that's filled up my screen so i don't know what the question was.
<LjL> yeah, a LONG listing of "block bitmap differences"
<jdong> eep.
<jdong> ouchies
<LjL> free blocks count wrong for some group
<LjL> and a couple more bitmap differences
<LjL> jdong: any idea what i might try to see whether it's the hardware or not?
<LjL> ahum, there's *still* the block bitmap differences after the fsck.
<LjL> perhaps it is.
<LjL> jdong: besides, it's /home, and i was doing absolutely nothing on the system when the first syslog entry was logged... and there's nothing else important before the first sdb-related syslog entry
<Myrtti> ok, I'm going to head for bed.
<Myrtti> take care kids
#ubuntu-ops 2009-03-08
<bazhang> sidewalk cross-trolling?
<LjL> bazhang: oh - i'm only watching him in #debian
<bazhang> LjL, he is doing same in #ubuntu
<LjL> second time sebsebseb's getting on my nerves today
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> its an ongoing occurence with me
<bazhang> never quite gets off them
<bazhang> he'll shortly quit in a huff.
<LjL> i'm feeling triggery.
<LjL> very triggery.
<bazhang> he just encourages others to act lolcats
<bazhang> any way to put a time limit on a mute? I recall some freenode folks mentioning this (like 10 minutes for example)
<bazhang> anything to avoid re-populating the ban list :)
<LjL> bazhang: only if you have a script to do that
<bazhang> LjL, okay thanks; too worried that old xchat and chanserv.py bug will resurface to throw that in the mix :)
<LjL> ha ha so funny.
<bazhang> its true: lately unbanning via the gui flashes every single ban in the channel (making me think I just removed all bans)
<LjL> bazhang: i didn't mean you, i meant sebsebseb
<bazhang> LjL, okay 
<bazhang> sebsebseb> meshuggah:  if I was a mod I might boot you out ha ha :D  nah  not really since you seem ok
<bazhang> :/
<LjL> yes, that
<bazhang> so 'mods' only boot people they dislike essentially
<LjL> doesn't concern me
<LjL> i'm not a mod
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> he's pre-emptively setting himself as a 'victim'
<LjL> though you have to forgive them... some people - LIKE JDONG - actually have the word "mods" instead of "ops" in their channel's very topic.
<bazhang> eww
<bazhang> (that name, not the word 'mods')
<jdong> :P
<bazhang> oh wait
<bazhang> pyckupline: oh say can you see
<LjL> wha?
 * bazhang huggles jdong for making sych a gryt bot
<LjL> another?
<bazhang> checkout #uf
<Flannel> #unf?
<Flannel> is there #pak and #chooi as well?
<bazhang> ubuntuforums thx
<LjL> i... don't get it
<bazhang> better than the bot in trivia
<Flannel> whats up with pHreaksYcle in ot?
<Flannel> also, LjL, sebx3 is in -ot, so you can talk in there
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> jdong: my disk is broken alright :( took a tar backup, reformatted, was restoring it... fs went read-only again while i was restoring it.
<tritium> nalioth: can you please have ubot3 re-join #ubuntu-us-nm?  Thanks!
<LjL> tritium: i could join ubotwo meanwhile
<tritium> LjL: sure, thank you.
<jdong> LjL: OUCH :(
<tritium> LjL: do you just want me to kick ubotwo when ubot3 re-joins?
<LjL> jdong: well... at least it's under warranty
<LjL> tritium: give me a reminder too when ubot3 joins, or ubotwo will join again next time it reconnects to the server
<tritium> LjL: ok, thanks.  Will do.
<LjL> jdong: i did hope solid state wouldn't suck *this* much, though.
<jdong> LjL: unfortunately they all seem to.
<jdong> LjL: we just had some people on campus report that a database journal on an X25-E died about 4 months into usage.
<nalioth> so which bot is where, tritium ?
<jdong> tritium's a bot?
<tritium> nalioth: LjL gave us Ubotwo, on loan, until we could get ubot3 back.
<tritium> jdong: You never know, do you?  ;)
<jdong> tritium: well is it that you never know, do you that I feel you are a bot?
<tritium> Thanks, nalioth.  LjL you can remove Ubotwo, if you like.
<jdong> ;-)
<tritium> Thanks to you as well, LjL.
<LjL> jdong: i don't understand, i could have understood losing the root disk... (the eeepc 901 has two disks), but /home? it's not like it gets written to all that often
<jdong> LjL: well if you want my blunt opinion on it, the Eee comes with a tiny high-quality SSD and a cost-cutting big one for the spec sheet.
<jdong> LjL: to be honest I'd trust a digital camera SD/CF card more than the auxiliary SSD
<jdong> (I am an Eeepc owner)
<tritium> jdong: do you tweak things to limit writes?
<LjL> jdong: well i assumed the main drawback of the cost-cutting big one was speed.
<LjL> jdong: know anything about those 90x models with only a single ssd? (there are such, right?)
<tritium> That would be my one concern with SSDs.
<LjL> tritium: not sure it's *so* relevant in practice. this ssd of mine failed with really few writes - there's many more writes on the other one, with stuff writing to syslog all the time for starters
<LjL> i guess if an ssd is decent, it'll last like your average hd even if you treat it badly
<LjL> if it's not then well
<bazhang> c0rrupted/matrixhomie in #k
<LjL> jdong: will formatting with -c possibly give me a working filesystem, or is it no use on flash?
<jdong> LjL: I don't believe -c is any use due to wear leveling
<jdong> physical defects are different locations from logical addresses
<LjL> yes that's what i was thinking...
<LjL> jdong: although - it's probably too early to say - but it might have just been some bug in adamm's kernel that i was using. i've booted into a vanilla ubuntu kernel, and it's copying stuff fine for now...
<LjL> of course it may also be just chance.
<jdong> LjL: certainly filesystem corruption could be a kernel-ish problem.
<LjL> jdong: though, since it happened pretty much every time i touched it, it logically should also have happened on the other drive, if that's the case
<jdong> hmm they are the same bus right? (i.e. use the same kernel driver)
<LjL> jdong: scsi@1:0.0.0 and scsi@1:0.1.0 according to lshw
<jdong> LjL: I assume both are hooked up to ata piix?
<LjL> jdong: in english?
<jdong> the kernel module responsible for accessing it
<jdong> is it a standard Intel PIIX?
<jdong> (dmesg should provide hints as to which scsi driver finds the drive)
<LjL> jdong: i honestly don't know how to read it. the first clear mention i see of them is from "ata2.00" and "ata2.01"
<LjL> jdong: there's also "scsi0 : ata_piix" and "scsi1 : ata_piix"
<LjL> (keep in mind i have a third drive connected now)
<LjL> though anyway this is with the ubuntu kernel, so who knows whether it's any different with adamm...
<jdong> LjL: right, ata_piix is handling the drives both
<jdong> so if it were a driver problem it should've affected both.
<LjL> still, it's still copying stuff without complaining
<jdong> oddness
<jdong> well when will be the next wear-leveling rotation of death? :D
<LjL> jdong: right now i think.
<LjL> jdong: my log has just filled up with stuff about "new_block: Allocating block in system zone"
<jdong> eep
<LjL> jdong: although this time it's not remounted r/o yet...
<LjL> jdong: why doesn't the stupid thing at least mark bad blocks as bad and stop fscking using them? >:
<jdong> LjL: because nobody paid them to ;-)
<LjL> jdong: but my FLOPPIES do that!
<LjL> christ.
<jdong> LjL: yeah, unfortunately SSDs are pretty primitive and IMO primarily a cost-cutting measure in netbooks.
<jdong> I'd personally rather have a nice Hitachi 4200RPM drive
<jdong> the ones that take 50G's of operating shock and 1000G's of nonoperating.
<LjL> jdong: i suppose i'd have had a HDD if the 901 ever came with one...
<LjL> jdong: i think now they're stopping making 90x-sized machines entirely. at least asus are, and i don't see any of the others making them
<jdong> LjL: the Dell Mini 9 is roughly that side right?
<LjL> and that size is already on the too-big side for me, i bought this as a Psion replacement
<LjL> jdong: the dell probably isn't sold in italy, i haven't seen it anywhere at all, including online shops
<jdong> oh :(
<LjL> jdong: what we have here is the eee's, the acer ones (bit big), the horrible HP Compaqs, the Samsung NC10 (my mother has it, it's nice), and if you're lucky the Wind
<jdong> LjL: yeah of the ones you listed, the NC10 and the Wind are nice.
<LjL> jdong: but while fine for my mom, they're not the right size for me
<LjL> jdong: there's also a new 10" acer one around now, it looks decent though i haven't very much investigated
<LjL> the keyboard feels the best
 * jdong nods
<LjL> while the eee keyboard, meh
<jdong> yeah I have a mini9 and an eee and neither's keyboards impress me.
<LjL> and it's not at all about the size
<jdong> the mini 9 is a little bit better
<jdong> but both are flaky
<jdong> they're certainly no Macbook.
<LjL> i guess not, but then the samsung keyboard is pretty fine (aside from the enter key that gets stuck a little but who cares), and the acers feel wonderful to me
<LjL> the wind - not sure, only got my hands on it once
<LjL> jdong: the dell's a little bigger than the eeepc, but just a little... i suppose i'd have considered it if i'd actually seen it anywhere
<LjL> jdong: it even comes with one bigger ssd, so you err, lose more data at once.
<tritium> I'll be looking closely at the Dell Mini 10, once they offer some of the promised upgrades (720p display, integrated TV tuner, etc.)
<LjL> higher resolution is what's missing from mom's NC10
<LjL> i can deal with the smallness, after all for me it replaces a psion... but 1024x600 is tight for most people given today's software and sites
<LjL> (which is crazy, but not much i can do about it)
<LjL> i mean hell, neither kde's nor gnome's *solitaires* fit
<jdong> LjL: it comes with a single SSD too.
<LjL> jdong: yes, the question is, is it the eee-4gb kind, or the eee-16gb kind... and i'd suspect the latter or how would they keep similar prices
<LjL> (lucky thing besides that i just bought an external HD (technically for my dad), or i wouldn't have been able to back the eeepc up to begin with...)
<jdong> LjL: it's about 22MB/s random
<LjL> jdong: that's pretty impressingly fast isn't it?
<jdong> it's as fast as IMO a SSD on a netbook needs to be
<jdong> it's definitely no intel X25 but any faster won't help in a weakling netbook
<LjL> jdong: well hddparm on the eeepc gives me some 10MB/s (not quite random, either) iirc
<LjL> jdong: still, will "fast" be tied to "reliable"?
<jdong> I'm not sure
<jdong> I've only had it for a few weeks
<LjL> jdong: you've got an eeepc *and* a mini 9? and?
<jdong> lol that's it.
<jdong> not a huge netbook fan
<LjL> jdong: are you one of those forum dwellers who go like "Well, I have to say after I sold my 700 and got my 901 I felt happier, but this NC10 gives me some new emotions for sure. Shame they've already bought it on eBay, but oh well, I'll have the Wind U100 to play with"
<jdong> haha no
<jdong> I hate doing the buy-and-sell thing.
<jdong> I do the "every part is used" native american hunting thing.
<jdong> the eeepc is a security camera
<LjL> jdong: oh about that - you don't happen to know of any way to grab shots without the led lighting up?
<jdong> LjL: ugh currently no, I think it's firmware tied sadly
<LjL> (no, i'm not spying on anyone.)
<jdong> lol I will admit to that :)
<LjL> feared so
<LjL> jdong: i actually just wanted to use it to auto-adjust screen brightness.
<jdong> brilliant idea
<jdong> but is it worth the 3W power draw? :D
<LjL> jdong: wasn't planning on keeping it on, just a quick grab every 30 seconds or so
<LjL> (hope it doesn't have a spike current...)
<jdong> yeah that's a really really neat project :)
<LjL> jdong: other thing i wanted to try with the webcam was opengazer, but i can't get it to compile for the heck of me
<Until_It_Sleeps> The bot in #Ubuntu-read-topic can't test me, and I need to be tested manually.
<elky> Until_It_Sleeps, do you always use the same nickname?
<Until_It_Sleeps> yes
<elky> and where did you get banned from?
<Until_It_Sleeps> No, I just wish to be tested so I can see which network/port to take off my autoconnect list.
<Until_It_Sleeps> Chatzilla is a little screwy when it comes to ports and stuff...
<elky> #ubuntu-read-topic only tests people who are quarantined from #ubuntu. it's not a whim service
<Until_It_Sleeps> ah... that's why it's not doing it.
<elky> yes. if you're not banned from #ubuntu, it wont test you
<elky> you have to be in it's list
<Until_It_Sleeps> So, does that mean you won't be able to/aren't willing to test me?
<elky> you'll have to wait for someone who knows how
<Until_It_Sleeps> Oh :|
<elky> * Funkeh` (n=funk@WoWUIDev/WoWAce/Ace3/BigWigs/funkeh) has joined #ubuntu <--- what a cloak....
<elky> someone please get paddy off me
<Flannel> !away > FlareDS 
<Myrtti> elky: I think the correct syntax is "victim Until_It_Sleeps"
<elky> i figured it out about 1 second before he /quit
<jussi01> why do I know that nick...
<elky> because you've probably had to victim it a few times
<elky> mmm... soup
<elky> vegetable soup at that
<jussi01> mm... Id love some tomato soup...
<elky> this is 'country harvest' and it has potato, turnip, celery, carrot, peas, green beans, pinto beans, and barley in it
<elky> i used to hate beans, but i seem to not mind them now.
<elky> baked beans are still eww though
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 likes baked beans also
<Myrtti> if only there'd be refried beans in Finland
<elky> oh, it has onion in it too
<Myrtti> they made excellent cheesy bean dip for tortilla chips
<elky> Myrtti, you cant even get it in cans?
<Myrtti> I know I could make it myself but no, that's what I meant, no canned refried beans anywhere
<elky> ow
<Myrtti> once upon a time about six years ago my sister did see a can or two
<elky> of all the weird things you finns eat, but not that...
<elky> Myrtti, it's also good to throw in a lasagna if you cant be bothered mashing 4 bean salad mix
<jussi01> Myrtti: behnfords in helsinki
<jussi01> in the world trade center iirc
<Myrtti> jussi01: that's no consolation for a person who doesn't live within ten km radius of the Three Smiths
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> not with the amount of Mexican me and my sister eat, anyway
<jussi01> and behnfords is ridiculously expensive anyway...
<elky> Myrtti, i found some TVP the other day too. now i just need to figure how to use it
<Myrtti> strips or crushed?
<Myrtti> they're all lovely though
<elky> Myrtti, it's actually labelled textured soy protein, and it's like big crumbs the size of peas. i could have got bigger crumbs, but i figured this would be better to try with
<Myrtti> the amount of vegans and vegetarians must be substancial in Finland since every grocery store has TVP
<elky> Myrtti, australia is more asian in it's vegetarianism i think
<elky> tofu, tempeh, lentils, beans and chickpeas
<Myrtti> ewww chickpeas
<Myrtti> those I *hate*
<elky> i dont mind them so much
<Chipmunk> i'm hungry now
<elky> they're tolerable in a good pesto sauce
<elky> and, i <3 a good hommus
<Myrtti> graah
<Myrtti> why do totally random people want to befriend me in Facebook
<Chipmunk> 'cos thats what facebook is for?
<Myrtti> no, it's not
<Myrtti> it's for friends to connect
<Chipmunk> oh, so why have I got many stalkers? :p
<elky> hrm, i dont have gary on facebook
<Myrtti> me neither
<Myrtti> I think. no, I don't.
<Chipmunk> add me then :p
<Myrtti> too many Gary K's in there :-/ argh
<Chipmunk> Myrtti: only one Gary Kearley
<Myrtti> oh, but that one has nine mutual friends with me...
<Myrtti> *click*
<Myrtti> Chipmunk: five
<Myrtti> two in london, one in bristol, one in france and...
<Myrtti> one with a baby.
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<elky> Chipmunk, orange shirt, hugging a black pup?
<Myrtti> elky: I'd guess so
<elky> it's either that or this one http://profile.ak.facebook.com/v226/919/85/s685449245_589.jpg
<Myrtti> since christel has him...
<Chipmunk> thats me, added you both
<elky> or this one http://profile.ak.facebook.com/profile6/676/10/s549103430_2415.jpg
<Chipmunk> when you have ten friends in common, all from irc, including a fair few staff, you just know you are a geek
<elky> since we know you like having muscly men wrap themselves around you
<elky> hehe yeah
<Myrtti> elky: pwned ;-)
<Myrtti> facebook : oh how do I hate thee
<Chipmunk> oooo, that reminds me, I so need to stalk jenda more
<elky> Myrtti, so how do i actually use this tvp stuff?
<Myrtti> I soak it up in a veggie stock or something before doing anything to it
<Myrtti> unless I'm making mince meatballs and substitute some of the meat with the coarse tvp crush
<Myrtti> for that they're excellent substitute for eggs in the mixture
<Myrtti> soak up the juices of the meat and all
<elky> it looks like it'd do well in lasagna too
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> I've only used the dark crush and light strips
<elky> i have light crush
<Myrtti> Chipmunk: oh drat. would this be a good reminder to quote the one undeniable truth about men? "all the goodlooking are either taken or gay, or both"
<Chipmunk> Myrtti: are you saying I am good looking?
<Chipmunk> aww bless :-)
<Myrtti> Chipmunk: people say I'm good looking, for some odd reason...
<Chipmunk> Myrtti: you are
<Chipmunk> very pretty
<elky> Chipmunk, you both are cute
<Chipmunk> now, are you talking me and the dog, or me and tom? :p
<elky> i'm talking you and miia
<Myrtti> I should go out today for a good walk
<Myrtti> there's lots of sunshine and snow
<Chipmunk> :-)  she is nice - this is fab - http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1093609&id=789962064
 * Myrtti looks at emacs
<Myrtti> Chipmunk: *blush* thank popey for that
<jussi01> bring back Gary!
<Myrtti> I like the picture Mez took of me at LRL more though
<jussi01> ooh.. its International Woman's Day today
<jussi01> (apparently)
<elky> jussi01, yah
<elky> Myrtti, which is that?
<Myrtti> can't find it now...
<popey> :)
 * jussi01 wants to be home already :/
 * Myrtti slops a plate full of mämmi, cream and sugar to wait for jussi01
<Gary> there you go jussi01 
<elky> mammi?
<Myrtti> omnomnom
<Myrtti> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A4mmi
<jussi01> Gary: :)
<Myrtti> lent delicacy ♥ 
<elky> ooh, like a pudding?
 * jussi01 hasnt properly tried mämmi yet :P
<Myrtti> mämmi with proper cream and touch of sugar is bliss
<Myrtti> though *cough* I should have it with skimmed milk
 * elky looks at all the [weasel words] in the article
<Myrtti> Professor Hely Tuorila of Helsinki University conducted research in the United States of America as part of a project on the acceptance of ethnic foods. This was carried out in the early 1990s by the US Army Natick RD&E Center [10]. On the Food Neophobia Scale which resulted it found that on the whole: "Finnish foods did not do too well".
<jussi01> [weasel words]?
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> *snork*
<jussi01> hahah
<elky> Myrtti, finnish foods are probably not nearly sweet, salty or fried enough
<Myrtti> elky: yeah, our foods are bland at best
<Myrtti> I should have some break... erm. brunch
<topyli> they used to be salty (not that it helps) but the health mafia took even that away
<Myrtti> mmmm butter
<elky> salty is only ok with certain foods. potatoes for example
<Myrtti> salty butter!
<Myrtti> salty butter with new potatoes!
<elky> i prefer my taters salty and greasy
<elky> Myrtti, and garlic!
<Myrtti> the most sinful dish ever invented
<Myrtti> cooked new tatties with salty butter
<Myrtti> it has the overload of everything bad
<Myrtti> carbs, salt, hard fats
<elky> baby taters with garlic butter is pure yum
<Myrtti> though, of ingenious foods I think grouse spiced with juniper berries is quite nice
<Myrtti> and spicy to the definition of spicy.
<elky> topyli, i'm sure you're thinking the exact same thing i'm thinking right now about -women :P
<topyli> elky: i am in fact thinking about women, but not the channel :)
<elky> lol
<topyli> women in rwanda actually. it's the only country with female majority in the parliament. of course, they're not particularly happy about it nevertheless :(
<Myrtti> mmm, rye bread with tomatos and salad leaves and chevre, vanilla oat "yoghurt", french roast coffee with milk, orange juice.
<Myrtti> I feel so bourgeois, even the juice is Tropicana!
<Myrtti> I just love SIP - when both users use Ekiga. Most apps fuck up the NAT reversal, ekiga does not
<Myrtti> oops.
 * Myrtti gets a bar of White Musk soap
 * Myrtti feels bad for being frustrated at sip clients
<bazhang> aprilhare :/
<bazhang> <ubuntistas> 这里有谁性狗娘养？ this time is a remove
<Myrtti> +1
<bazhang> its nasty
<elky> phew i think this means i went a day without having aprilhare pester me
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (jillsmitt)
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry, slow response there
<bazhang> ikonia, I warned him in -ru to no avail; trolling from there is zero tolerance after what happened in past
<ikonia> I agree
<ikonia> another "serverloft" user
<bazhang> nice eye
<elky> another, or the same?
<ikonia> who knows
<bazhang> not the same I would guess
<ikonia> abra is using the same host in #ubuntu
<ikonia> would it be possible to get "This channel is English only" added to the fist line of all loco-channel factoids
<Myrtti> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> ikonia: not really
<ikonia> Myrtti: what does that translate to
<Myrtti> Finnish discussion about (K)ubuntu on channels ...
<Myrtti> ikonia: I was just thinking that the clones of ubottu are on several loco channels as well
<ikonia> Myrtti: it would be nice to explain why they are hitting with the factoids, if they don't understand english it seems rude
<ikonia> eg: the channel you are in is English only, if you want finish chat join #ubuntu-fi 
<Myrtti> so saying !se on -fi, having the factoid say "This channel is English only"
<Myrtti> or in !ses' case "Denna kanal är för endast engelska diskussion om Ubuntu..."
<Myrtti> when -fi is Finnish...
<ikonia> just poindering as I hit a polish guy with !pt and it came across as "polish is there -> get out"
<ikonia> only because I don't think he could understand english
<Myrtti> !fi-#ubuntu is <reply> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat apua suomenkielistä (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> ikonia: for polish it would actually be !pl ;-)
<ikonia> Myrtti: typo
<ikonia> I think I did !pl
<ikonia> (I hope I did )
<Myrtti> topyli, Tm_T ^
<ikonia> yeah, I did !pl, phew
<bazhang> eh samuel-afk on the rampage
<ikonia> just -uk left
<ikonia> he refuses to discuss it in pm so I'm not going to allow him to kick off again
<ikonia> starting in -uk now
<Myrtti> again, one korean speaker...
<elky> bed
<ikonia> night elky 
<topyli> Myrtti: "... Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua..." not the other way around
<bazhang> bleh.
<Myrtti> topyli: true
<Myrtti> !no fi-#ubuntu is <reply> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<bazhang> Cube3D, how may we help you
<Cube3D> sorry, I want join in offtopic, no here:P
<Cube3D> sorry and thanks:)
<LjL> yeah i always type "ops" instead of "offtopic" too
<LjL> common typo
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> <Shizuo> I don't like logged channels
<Myrtti> I'm looking at him...
<bazhang> just unbanned from the 3rd it seems
<LjL> that one should stay banned methinks
<LjL> let me check again what he did though
<bazhang> asia carrera?
<bazhang> ^^a model of porsche?
<Myrtti> banned?
<Myrtti> an actress I think... I think he was on Wayne's World
<LjL> ah uhm i hadn't banned him to begin with it would appear
<LjL> now *that* was a mistake...
<bazhang> oof
<bazhang> nsfw actress actually
<Myrtti> oh.
<bazhang> no wonder he doesnt want logs
<Myrtti> oh yeah, Tia Carrere was the one in Wayne's world
<Myrtti> mixed that one up
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> is wanting to do !no to people from .no addresses immature?
<LjL> !no | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> or rather yes but who cares
<LjL> elky, did you put the words "terms of services" in the -ot topic? it makes me shiver. brrrr.
<bazhang> yep EULA would be much nicer
<LjL> [15:47:41] *** Shizuo has been kicked from the channel by Elidix (No trolling).
<LjL> [15:47:41] --> Shizuo has joined this channel (i=shizuo@200-171-49-211.dsl.telesp.net.br).
<LjL> [15:48:02] <Shizuo> alguien estava a conversar con LjL :D
<LjL>  /kick bazhang
<LjL> this is #kubuntu-es
<bazhang> yeowch LjL 
<Myrtti> I've definitely worked too much
<Myrtti> I couldn't install geo::ip on this machine
<Myrtti> someone noted that my shellprovider has a geoip-yaml service
<Myrtti> out came...
<Myrtti> /exec - -window curl -s 'http://lakka.kapsi.fi:40086/lookup.yaml?host=123.123.123.123' | grep -e "iso" -e "country" | sed 's/\(\:[a-z]*\:\ \)\([^\n]*\)/\2/'
<Myrtti> I need helå
<Myrtti> help
<gnomefreak> can someone please ban NZaP from #ubuntuforums? its sending spam in PM
<bazhang> * [NZaP] (n=qwerty@pool-141-152-245-237.phil.east.verizon.net): q
<LjL> query as ident, hmm
<gnomefreak> uha as well
<gnomefreak> n=qwerty@c-68-50-244-75.hsd1.dc.comcast.net
<gnomefreak> name == q
<LjL> gnn
<LjL> there's also a Wicla in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> might be unrelated
<bazhang> ohlol is not reassuring
<popey> who looks after #ubuntu-kernel, uha in there is a spamming racist
<gnomefreak> lets find out ;)
<gnomefreak> there too 
<LjL> popey: not the irc council
<gnomefreak> i think its just kernel devs
<LjL> quite
<gnomefreak> or devs in general
<LjL> popey: anyway i've told #fn about him, let's see
<popey> ok
<LjL> popey: although if all those channels added the irc council nickname to the op list, i suspect that would help a little.
<Pricey> No longer an issue?
<Pricey> bah, got times messed up, sort of
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, fjallagyldir said: ubottu: isnt artsd outdated? thought kde4 is running esd
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> I don't know how to explain what I want to Jihui_Choi without confusing him more
 * Myrtti prods jpds ^
<jpds> Myrtti: On it.
 * Myrtti huggles jpds 
<jpds> :)
<Myrtti> WTF
<Myrtti> erhm
<Myrtti> hello dux0r 
<Myrtti> how can we help you?
<Flannel> He's forwarded.  Likely doesn't know he's even here.
<dux0r> Who are you people? Get out of my kitchen
<Myrtti> dux0r: we're the people who give you access to your kitchen
<Myrtti> @bansearch dux0r 
<ubottu> Match: *!?=dux0r@*!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 06 2009 02:32:28 (ID: 10650)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@77-100-214-8.cable.ubr03.livi.blueyonder.co.uk!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu on Mar 06 2009 02:32:17 (ID: 10649)
<Myrtti> oh my.
<Myrtti> two marks
 * Myrtti prods LjL 
<Flannel> Myrtti: They're just two versions of the same forward.
<Myrtti> unf, my tummy hurts, brb
<Flannel> pak chooie unf.  pak chooie unf.
<Myrtti> so
<Flannel> sew
<Myrtti> I just noticed that IceStar in his infinite wisdom had sent me a pm
<Myrtti> to wish me happy International Womens Day.
<Myrtti> I'm of course passively ignoring him
<Myrtti> but my gawd it ticks me off
 * genii sips
<Seeker`> hyi
<genii> Seeker`: Hiya :)
 * genii brews a large pot of coffee
<LjL> Myrtti: bad quit message
<LjL> (very bad)
<Flannel> LjL: He's in -ot now
<Flannel> oh
<Flannel> you know that.
 * Flannel ought to ... yeah.
<LjL> he might be in here soon too.
<Flannel> LjL: What's the deal with bruce in #u?
<Flannel> I'm puzzled.  Looking for second opinion.
<Myrtti> bruce?
<LjL> Flannel: mark a @mark
<Flannel> LjL: I'm not sure its malice, could just be confusion/etc
<LjL> Flannel: that's why it's just a re@mark.
<Myrtti> the trolls aren't entertaining tonight
<LjL> he's coming.
<LjL> prepare.
<Flannel> Nope, rather boring.
<balzac> hello
<LjL> Flannel: who's boring?
<Flannel> LjL: Puppies.
<LjL> hi.
<balzac> I came here to complain because I thought I was "handled" with a bit too much efficiency by some op(s) in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> when and which ops?
<LjL> that would be flannel and i, i believe
<balzac> I think IRC operators shouldn't behave like mall cops
<Myrtti> you're entitled to your opinion
<Myrtti> however, the channel rules are quite clear
<balzac> well, I know the ops have some discretion on when to enforce policies
<Flannel> balzac: We believe people who visit our support rooms should follow the rules, as well.
<balzac> and some idle chatter happens, even in support channels
<Flannel> balzac: Yes, but your chatter wasn't idle.
<balzac> right, but there is usually a bit of tolerance for non-compliance
<balzac> I wanted to directly raise an issue
<balzac> but I was offered a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> balzac, there's tolerance only to the extent that you are warned a first time.
<LjL> and a second time.
<LjL> and sometimes a third time.
<balzac> ever since the first time I was invited to move my conversation to such a badly-named channel, I was put off by it
<LjL> eventually, you get your kick/ban
<balzac> it devalues the discussion to call it #ubuntu-offtopic
<balzac> as if you only want the conversation to be among insiders
<LjL> your continued statement that #ubuntu-offtopic is "badly named" offends me a bit. i'm very much into that channel.
<balzac> well, I was not in a hurry to go to #ubuntu-offtopic because the name seems to discourage conversation
<Seeker`> balzac: what do you mean "insiders", and how does it discourage converstaion
<balzac> well, this is a problem with many of the "open source" project channels on freenode, not just ubuntu
<Flannel> balzac: I wasn't aware that "offtopic" was a synonym for "don't talk".  Where do I find such an up to date dictionary?  Mine's obviously antiquated.
<balzac> I think it's the corporate influence
<Seeker`> balzac: you are'nt answering the question
<balzac> Seeker`: by insiders I mean this: I get the feeling that the most influential discussions aren't happening in #ubuntu-offtopic, nor in #ubuntu
<balzac> It may be happening in a Canonical conference room
<balzac> I'm just asking for a bit more hospitality in the "lobby" 
<Seeker`> a lot of the influential discussions are happening on the relevant channels, where it is ontopic for that channel
<LjL> neither channel is *intended* to make "influential" discussions at all.
<Seeker`> #ubuntu isn't the "lobby", it is the support channel
<balzac> yeah, and that's why the channel is called #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> balzac: -offtopic is for chatting, not making decisions, there are other channels for that purpose.
<LjL> #ubuntu is for support, and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general mostly ubuntu-related discussion. neither is to make decisions about anything
<LjL> and ubot4 is an idiot.
<Seeker`> LjL: agreed
<Myrtti> agreed
<balzac> it is meant to devalue the conversation that happens there because the corporate guys don't care to invite the general public to discuss the most important topics of conversation
<balzac> LjL: I can see that, and I don't really think it's the best way
<Seeker`> balzac: #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic are not the only two ubuntu channels
<balzac> Why doesn't Ubuntu have a user-moderated forum?
<Seeker`> it does
<balzac> why not a user-moderated irc chat?
<Seeker`> it does
<balzac> user-moderated?
<Seeker`> everyone in this channel is a user
<Myrtti> balzac: if you want to participate in the discussion elsewhere you ask "hey guys, I've got a question about this and that, and I was wondering who I should contact and what would be the best channel for the discussion about this and that"
<balzac> no, we have ops, and then we have people who are a nuisance
<Seeker`> a very small proportion are actually emplyed by canonical
<LjL> balzac: it might not be the best way, but it's tried, mostly works, etc
<balzac> why are so many "open source" projects so disinterested in the most egalitarian social software?
<balzac> it has to be the influence of corporate culture
<LjL> that's not our concern
<LjL> try #politics
<balzac> apparently it isn't
<jdong> how many in here are paid by Canonical again?
<Myrtti> Nafallo
<Myrtti> none other that I know of
<LjL> jdong: they give me a grand a week.
<LjL> jdong: wait, no they don't, they might sue me if they see me claiming that.
<jdong> LjL: no no not payment for THAT thing you do ;-)
<balzac> I'm an entrepreneur myself and I'm eager to make money. That's not my issue.
<Myrtti> oh, and Ursinha
 * Nafallo knows of others, but up to them if they want to disclose their employeer :-)
<LjL> jdong: now they might sue you too
<jdong> lol
<jdong> my point is, I doubt anyone employed by Canonical actually made any of the rules here :)
<Flannel> Myrtti: Urs inha isn't an op in #ubuntu though
<Myrtti> Flannel: neither is Nafallo ;-)
<Flannel> Myrtti: ah, well then.
<LjL> Nafallo: well, there's someone with an awful taste for humor...
<balzac> jdong: Almost every one of these major channels has corporate culture influencing the way it runs
<Nafallo> LjL: are you sure?
<Myrtti> balzac: #ubuntu is run by the common sense
<LjL> nalioth: i'm never sure of anything
<balzac> You know what, I think Mark Shuttleworth does a pretty good job, reconciling various groups and interests.
<LjL> even what mark shuttleworth does is not really relevant to this channel.
<Myrtti> of "omg we have 1400 people discussing about their problems with Ubuntu software, perhaps that's what the channel should be about and other channels could be for development and other issues!"
<balzac> But he recently said something discouraging people from being overly critical.
<jdong> balzac: corporate culture, huh?
<balzac> I think the problem is that people aren't critical enough of each other.
<jdong> that's news to me.
<LjL> balzac: i'm quite critical of you, if that makes you feel any better
<jdong> because the rules and operators for the most part are volunteers.
 * Myrtti makes a cross stich wall sign
<Myrtti> [00:15] < balzac> I think the problem is that people aren't critical enough of each  other.
<balzac> LjL: people should be comfortable being a lot more critical
<Myrtti> I claim that as The Quote of this discussion
<LjL> balzac: in the right places. not in #ubuntu.
<balzac> I think this is the best channel in which to discuss ubuntu
<balzac> unless I'm asking for technical support
<Seeker`> balzac: you'd be wrong there
<LjL> no, this is the channel where to discuss Ubuntu IRC operators related issues
<balzac> Seeker`: maybe so, and maybe not.
<Myrtti> this is for Ubuntu IRC main channels issues
<Myrtti> nothing more
<jdong> balzac: actually, based on channel rules you *are* wrong :)
<balzac> Suppose I got hired by Canonical and became an op.
<Myrtti> loco channel issues are at #ubuntu-irc
<LjL> it says so in the topic.
<balzac> jdong: it doesn't make me wrong from then on to break the rules at some point.
<Myrtti> balzac: again, being employed by Canonical doesn't mean that you'll become an op
<LjL> jdong: oh lord, you realize what you just said makes him right?
<Seeker`> balzac: ops arent' necessarily canonical employees, and canonical employees aren't automatically ops
<Myrtti> Canonical has very little to do with Ubuntu in reality. Most things are handled by the community
<balzac> I'm not the kind of guy who gets hired anyway. I have to get my own company going because I'm not as eager to get along as most people in big companies.
<LjL> somehow doesn't surprise me
<balzac> corporate culture is pretty emasculated, even in cool companies
<jdong> I still don't see where you're going with this, though.
<Myrtti> so what was the issue here again?
<LjL> jdong: lennahc siht fo tou?
<Myrtti> balzac doesn't like to be told off to join another channel where his idle chatter is more tolerated
<Seeker`> i think the discussion lost all sense of purpose about 10 mins ago. Perhaps it should end now.
<balzac> any company over a certain size imposes certain indignities on the employees
<balzac> Myrtti: I don't like the name #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> ok, quick poll
<LjL> shall we change the name of #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> i vote no
<balzac> if it were #ubuntu-open-discussion or something, I would have been happy to go there
<Myrtti> no
<jdong> no.
<Seeker`> no
<Gary> yes
<Seeker`> balzac: a rose by any other name...
<Gary> oh, I mean no
<LjL> Gary: gah.
<LjL> Gary: gah-ry.
<Gary> hehe, my mom says it like that
<Myrtti> ♥ 
<LjL> anyway, so it seems we aren't changing the -ot channel name
<balzac> Maybe we need a distro which is porn-friendly, drug-friendly, and all of those things which many adults consider to be normal.
<LjL> anything else?
<LjL> hmhm
<LjL> maybe we do
<LjL> that's not Ubuntu though
<bazhang> * [jillsmitt] (n=jillsmit@95.58.191.118): Jill Smitt
<LjL> that's not even up for discussion, really
<LjL> so, anything else?
<Seeker`> balzac: off you go and create one then. Have fun.
<bazhang> clearly trolling in #k as of a whiile ago
<balzac> then we can see who wins the gnu/linux distro popularity contest - the adult-freedom distro, or the bland corporate distro
<Seeker`> ok balzac, seeya
<bazhang> balzac, please stop
<balzac> maybe it'll be down-stream from #ubuntu 
<Myrtti> balzac: feel free to compete in India and China and muslim Indonesia with that
<Myrtti> anything else?
<Seeker`> why is this discussion still happening?
<Myrtti> I have no idea
<Gary> balzac: those topics are offtopic for the whole network, let alone ubuntu-* channels
<balzac> for the whole network?
<Seeker`> can someone do something about it then please?
<balzac> Gary: are you a freenode admin?
<balzac> Seeker`: maybe it is I who will do something about this
<Myrtti> Seeker`: I have a feeling this is going to end soon
<balzac> I have a lot of patience for bureaucratic engagement
<Gary> balzac: I am staff yes, and porn and drugs are offtopic on freenode, see ya
<Myrtti> balzac: good luck and godspeed!
<bazhang> LjL, thanks
<LjL> Gary: i think you might want to discuss those issues with balzac in #freenode, as they're not ontopic for this channel.
<balzac> Gary: I'm going to ask questions and challenge that
<Myrtti> wohooo!
<balzac> This sounds more like prisonnode than freenode
<Seeker`> balzac: noone is forcing you to be here
<Seeker`> thankyou
<genii> That was interesting
<Seeker`> I'd have dont it myself about 10 mins ago if i could >.<
<bazhang> he's in -ot
<Myrtti> not for long if I can have a guess
<bazhang> hehe
<jpds> Right.
<Gary> i'd wait to see what he says in #freenode first btw
<genii> LjL: Hehe
<LjL> Gary: don't worry, i've only kicked him. he can be back.
<Flannel> Hi Y0sh1, how can we help you?
<Seeker`> hi Y0sh1 how can we help you?
<bazhang> jinx
<LjL> hi Y0sh1, how can we help you?
<Seeker`> :O
<Y0sh1> ;]
<LjL> he might have felt it a little intimidating.
<LjL> *shrug*
<Myrtti> @bansearch y0sh1
<ubottu> No matches found for y0sh1!i=ircnet@83.168.88.31 in any channel
<Flannel> dag nabbit Myrtti.
<Flannel> Shouldve done that 10 seconds earlier, saved me the trouble ;)
<Nafallo> ha
<jussi01> oh lovely conversation with balzac in #freenode
<LjL> ping 0
 * genii slides jussi01 a coffee
<genii> Is #freenode logged? I wouldn't mind reading that convo but don't care to visit
<Gary> ooow, coffee, sounds nice
 * jussi01 politely refuses... too late for coffee
<Gary> genii: probably, but not offically
<jussi01> Gary: can have it
<LjL> gary will give you the logs, for, err.
<Gary> LjL: I don't/can't share logs
<genii> jussi01: Just wanted to let you know again how glad I am the core is back up, btw
<LjL> Gary: sure sure.
<jussi01> genii: :D
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<bazhang> fyi jillsmitt of foul language and other not niceness fame in #kubuntu is also trouble (and has been removed/banned) in -ru
<Gary> LjL: mostly as I have not figured out how to get me logs properly :p /shame/
<bazhang> if he shows up here from a forward that is
<Myrtti> Gary: tsktsk
<Gary> I phail :'(
<LjL> Gary: oh then i can give you mine, for, err.
<LjL> bazhang: he's also forwarded from #k
<bazhang> LjL, sorry, was referring to the forward you set; he is straight banned from -ru
<LjL> ok
<bazhang> ugh work cya later
<Myrtti> I had a thought.
<LjL> EVERYBODY HIDE
<Myrtti> then I lost it.
<LjL> you can all come back.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/128519/
<tomaw> Myrtti thoughts seem to be mostl of unbanning people
<LjL> Myrtti: it doesn't have to be *empty* you know, just manageable...
<Myrtti> LjL: I was just wondering about some of those bans I didn't check yesterday
<Gary> do a clear :p
<LjL> Myrtti: on some of them, *the* thing to do is to turn them into permbans
 * Gary goes and hides
<jpds> Myrtti: /msg ChanServ clear #ubuntu bans
<LjL> Gary: you can't. you can run, at least you can try.
<Myrtti> LjL: the council should discuss on some of them to really turn them into such
<LjL> Myrtti: i know (besides, we can't physically set them, the council has to)
<Myrtti> anyway, I removed one ban and added another
<Myrtti> I'm off to bed.
<Myrtti> nini kids.
<genii> Myrtti: Sweet dreams
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-08
<ubottu> brjann called the ops in #ubuntu (onjoin spam from CO_gairah_tinggi reported by adamkex)
<persia> Just FYI, I've created #ubuntu-packaging to handle support with packaging stuff for Ubuntu.  Someone should complain if they don't like the current ACCESS.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel: can we figure it out here?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Don't invite people to troll other channels.  There's nothing to figure out.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel: I invited them there. I didn't say, "Hey let's go laugh at these tards." I said there was a #jesus channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> If they wanted to chat about religion
<SpaceGhostC2C> Which is the subject.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Maybe it needs to be updated that you can't invite anyone to another channel.
<Flannel> Your comment, "It's a lawl and a half", is sort of damning
<SpaceGhostC2C> May be. You can't find humor in religion? I find a lot of my beliefs rather odd and even comical.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Currently they said I didn't troll.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Whether other users were trolling isn't my fault. I found the channel really funny after about 5 minutes when three other users joined and tried fault-finding in the bible.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: What are we discussing anyway?  Would you like me to ban you from #ubuntu-offtopic so that you have a reason to come here and plead your case?
<Flannel> I told you from the get go: You don't want to walk this line-- You will lose.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm saying I didn't break rules. I didn't troll there.
<Flannel> All I'm saying is if you troll places, or invite others to do so, you will find yourself banned.
<persia> May I mediate?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I think it would e fair.
<Flannel> persia: I don't think there's anything to mediate, two statements of fact.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I didn't troll, and I invited others. I said it was a lawl and a half because other people were trolling.
<persia> Flannel: I see statements from both sides.  I don't see communication yet.  I'll happily stand back.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I found it rather funny to watch people grep'ing through the bible trying to find contradictions.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I think it all hinges whether I was trolling, and my stand and #jesus' is that I wasn't.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: You actively trolling in that channel isn't important.  Your comment in -ot was one of encouraging people to join that channel for the purpose of amusement, not for the given purpose of that channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm sorry I found people trying to troll amusing. I said that if they want to chat about religion that #jesus is a place they could go, and I added my synopsis of the current state of the channel.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Perhaps it'd be best if you simply refrained from doing so in the future then.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Like currently Shaddowwolf is trolling. I'm asking the op his opinion.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sounds great. Thanks Flannel.
<dholbach> good morning
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I was just wondering something, I asked Flannel if it was cool to say I enjoyed my time at the #jesus channel, and he said it wasn't.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I didn't want to talk about it, but I had a good debate and we all ended happily, no hurt feelings, we even discussed VPS hosts for a while.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I just wanted to tell the channel that the people in #jesus were pretty cool, but wanted to know first if it was okay and Flannel said it wasn't.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Commentarios?
<persia> Discussions related to religion are tricky, and it's easy to end up being misinterpreted.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Earlier there was some issue dealing with trolling, which I wasn't taking part in, but mentioned when I said to a user who was talking about religion that he should come to #jesus and I mentioned that it was a lawl and a half because some -ot members were trolling.
<jussi01> I think !o4o explains it pretty well
<SpaceGhostC2C> persia: what I wanted to say had nothing to do with religion, just that the occupants of the channel were pretty cool.
<persia> There's nothing wrong with saying that one enjoys another channel, or that the people in another channel are cool, but one has to be careful to not imply that people should be in that channel or that one's experience is related to a religious issue.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I wanted to say this, "I had a pretty good time with the guys in #jesus."
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: use common sense. if it seems to create an issue, then just leave it. However, that said, any advertising or perceived advertising of other channels with out the channel owners consent is spam.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It wasn't advertising, it was my thoughts on the people in it, and it didn't break rules. It wasn't about the content or topic of the channel, so I think that means that it is okay to say.
<topyli> advertising channels is not often a good idea, unless asked. did someone ask you for jesus-related channels?
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: at this time, I just wanted to say I had fun there. Nothing else.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not that anyone should go there.
<persia> SpaceGhostC2C: The trick is that it's hard to find an audience to which it is safe to express that.  Do consider that the recipients of your message may have all sorts of interpretations to your words.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Earlier, someone was interested in religion as a topic and I mentioned they could go to #jesus. I also lawled a bit at the -ot people who were trolling them, and then confirmed that the ops and other members of #jesus didn't think I was trolling.
<SpaceGhostC2C> If I said, "I had a pretty good time with  the guys in #jesus."
<SpaceGhostC2C> I might get the usual guff, but I doubt anyone would be offended.
<SpaceGhostC2C> So, It'd be okay if I said just what I quoted? I wouldn't get kicked or banned for saying that I enjoyed my time spent in that channel for the last few hours?
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: No.
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, looks like someone didn't like it, so don't do it
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Earlier we talked about how it might be best if you refrained from things like that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pretty umm, stupid IMO. It's not !o4o.
<SpaceGhostC2C> But op wishes are my command.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Whether rules are broken or not, ops are God.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Later.
<Flannel> What's up with +es?  there haven't been any recently
<Flannel> (that'd be exceptions for proxy users)
<elky> that'd be why we just got abused in -proxy-users then
<elky> maybe floodbot4 can't do them?
<Flannel> status is normal, I'm not sure if the FBs are supposed to be opped anymore or not
<elky> [20:19] == FloodBot4 invites you to join #ubuntu
<elky> [20:19] == #ubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<elky> that would be why
<elky> !ops | O HAI GUISE! guess what!
<ubottu> O HAI GUISE! guess what!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> elky called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (O HAI GUISE! guess what!)
<elky> someone please hook floodbot4 in to ubottu for next time too, plxkthx
<elky> Myrtti, can i borrow some scripty goodness when you wake plz?
<elky> holy crap, it hasn't been /removing/ exempts.....
<elky> I think i'll remove the ones that have been going since mid-february, what do you think, flannel?
<elky> anything for feb to go?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myrtti> meh
<elky> it's the bots that need fixing more
<elky> there's exempts dating back to mid-feb
<jpds> We have paste.u.c for a reason. ;)
<Myrtti> jpds: the problem isn't with pastebin, it's my script. If you've got issues with how it works, you're free to make your own - I don't have time right now to debug mine.
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Myrtti> yeah, doesn't work.
 * Myrtti goes back to work.
<elky> yeah, im doing 1 at a time so it's not as invasive -- there's a crapton of floodbot exempts from february still
<jpds> We should so have a /cs clear exempts
<elky> except many of them will still be in use
<elky> you'd have to be able to give it a date range imho
<ubottu> In ubottu, Lappie said: who is your creator?
<elky> indus, can we help?
<indus> no
<indus> wondering if there exists a #ubuntu+1 , there should be a #ubuntu -2 for hardy :)
<Myrtti> why?
<indus> anyways, when does the #ubuntu room get > 2000 users
<elky> +1 is to separate out questions related to a system in active development, not because it's lts.
<Myrtti> it's hardy is still supported just like karmic is
<indus> ah never mind my questions, some problem with my head today
<indus> bye
<elky> The only fair reponse to that is "only today", I suspect.
<elky> err, "only today?"
<Myrtti> coffee consumed, back to work
<elky> floodbot1 and floodbot2 done. floodbot3 and floodbot4 still need doing
<elky> keep a watch on vishal. just tried to dcc a 0 byte file to me and then asked where to get software for ubuntu.
<elky> he's quit now, but i've seen the nick floating around...
<tomaw> anyone around?
<persia> many folk.  Who do you need?
<tomaw> #ubuntu is being botted but you've not noticed yet
<tomaw> we've a utility that can automatically kill them but there's a chance of false positives
 * persia can't do anything about Ubuntu, but with that context, maybe someone else can.
<persia> s/Ubuntu/#ubuntu/
<tomaw> I joined the bot as that's far too intensive to control manually
<tomaw> and doing so has scared them somewhere else anyway
<tomaw> or not.  I'm quite confident it's not hitting anything it shouldn't now but I'll remove it later in case that changes.
<jussi01> tomaw: thanks for that.
<elky> tomaw, thanks. usual suspects?
<tomaw> I'm not sure.  We've not let them get enough bots in a channel to do whatever it is they intend to.
<elky> I think I can cope with that answer :)
<bazhang> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> they're all listed in the efnet rbl but we don't use that for anything more than alerts as it contains some stuff we don't want to ban on automatically
<tomaw> well, alerts and the occasional onjoin kill with idoru ;)
<jussi01> SWAT: lol at the sudo crem :D
<SWAT> jussi01: I also found it hilarious. We had quite the laugh about it
<switchgirl> hi i have spotted behaviour  that is TOTALLY inappropriate and un ubuntu like - on launchpad - more like a-ban-too https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/103579 << the comment from terminate
<switchgirl> what can i do
<switchgirl> ignore me i misread it
<switchgirl> sorry
<mneptok> the unobfusctaed lamnguage is bad, but he's quoting others.
<mneptok> bah.
<genii> Weird
<mneptok> indeed
<jussi01> Ranakah: good evening! How may we help you today?
<Ranakah> i am banned on #ubuntu because unstabble connection
<Ranakah> i upgrade my router and there are some problems.. i fix this :)
<Ranakah> sorry... good evening :)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I see the ban
<ikonia> I'll remove it if you like ?
<Ranakah> please :)
<ikonia> I assume you're connections stable looking at the scroll back now
<Ranakah> i see.. now i use other tunnel :)
<Ranakah> tnx for unban
<Ranakah> have a nice day
<ikonia> well I've removed the ban, I see you're connection is much better
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, davidng said: ubottu: where is the private mesage?
<topyli> again, can we please disable @lart?
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<erUSUL> anyone (half)awake ??
 * mneptok is, as is Myrtti 
<erUSUL> ok; tyvm
<guntbert> hi, can someone have a look at bullgard ? he insists on asking people to "test video chat" with him. Or is my meter way off?
<knome> just make sure the one who tests it is a hairy male
<knome> :|
<knome> (just kidding)
<guntbert> knome: no - I'm being serious - is that something you'd let just pass?
<knome> i'm not sure. did he actually try to set up his video, or just popped id?
<knome> *in
<guntbert> knome: oh - I didn't mention it was in #ubuntu - I told him it was off topic and he insists it is not...
<knome> well, i can't do anything about #ubuntu...
<knome> maybe just ignore him
<knome> if he doesn't keep on insisting
<guntbert> knome: thought so - from your nick :-) - well I'm gonna leave anyway - have a nice time
<knome> hehe, i'm not a kde guy either ;)
<knome> enjoy yourself as well
<guntbert> knome: btw - if you omit my nick My client doesn't alert me when you address me :-)
<knome> guntbert, heh, i know ;)
<guntbert> knome: is much easier for me - gnight
<knome> guntbert, night!
<mneptok> IMO, asking for help in testing an app's functionality in #ubuntu is kosher.
<knome> right
<mneptok> of course, it depends on how you're asked.
<mneptok> "I HOT MALE U MAKE HOT SEXY CHATS TO ME, AMERICAN BOOBLADY!!!!!1!!!!111!!" != kosher
<knome> ;))
<Jordan_U> remczas in #ubuntu is a bot.
<Jordan_U> Maybe not.
<Jordan_U> From talking to remczas in a PM it seems I was wrong. He just had a very bot like response to me triggering ubottu with "!google | theZagnut"
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-09
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Losha said: !ops markdymek_ is trolling....
<ubottu> GeekSquid called the ops in #ubuntu (markdymek_ trolling, please ban ip)
<GeekSquid> Help, we need to get rid of a troll in #ubuntu!!!
<GeekSquid> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> GeekSquid called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jussi01> o/
<Flannel> Howdy natetheis, how can we help you today?
<natetheis> Hello, I have a handy reputation tracker bot, are you guys interested?
<Flannel> natetheis: Probably not, we've got plenty of bots already.
<natetheis> Kay
<natetheis> bye
<Flannel> Have a nice evening :)
 * elky waits for indus.
<pleia2> heh
<jussi01> he goes to -irc in anycase...
<indus> hi
<indus> so this channel #ubuntu-women is for women only i assume
<jussi01> indus: #ubuntu-women is covered by #ubuntu-irc
<indus> they are so prejudiced anyway
<dholbach> good morning
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was wondering if it matters that a -ot member is trolling in the #jesus channel?
<ikonia> probably because you keep going on about the #jesus channel
<ikonia> it is up to #jesus to control their own channel
<ikonia> but it would certainly help if you didn't mention it as flannel suggested
<SpaceGhostC2C> I said earlier that I heard someone !o4o another about religion.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> it's upt to #jesus to control their own channel, we only look after the ubuntu name space
<SpaceGhostC2C> You know what? I don't really care about the issue. paddy is a troll no matter where he goes. Later
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops SpaceGhostC2C seems to create more issues out of nothing then complains that other users are involved in said issues
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> ikonia: meh, shrug it off. SpaceGhostC2C just seems a bit eager to get himself noticed, as far as I get it.
<ikonia> MenZa: everything he does ends up as a "problem" though
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (multiple spanish speakers from same IP, non-responsive to !es)
<DJones> Can somebody keep an eye on #ubuntu for the spanish speakers that seem to have just joined
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu)
<ikonia> ????
<Myrtti> ohai peeps
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Agrajag- connection problems)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (Agrajag-)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Shirkia (Repeat bot))
<ubottu> Shirkia called the ops in #ubuntu (Shirkia (Repeat bot))
<ikonia> gone
<elky> I love it when they prove themselves.
<SpaceGhostC2C> In -ot, it's cool if I don't respond to an op on chat topics right? Not like rules, but just for the offtopic chat.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I won't get in trouble for not engaging in discussion, right?
<elky> you're not obliged to engage socially, if that's what you're asking
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: that was what I was asking. Thanks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> elky: not answering a op in a chatty way cannot be construed as breaking the rules right?
<SpaceGhostC2C> socially, that is
<SpaceGhostC2C> Or deserving any sort of kick/ban
<elky> i've already said that
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thanks elky.
<jussi01> Ok, ?
<elky> my "up to something" detector is announcing a reading
<gord> he's not up to something, just mildly annoying. spends a lot of time in there
<elky> when someone wants a string to match against, they're up to something.
<elky> (something being broad)
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<ikonia> Pici: ping please
<Pici> ikonia: Whats up?
<ikonia> Pici: just a quick one, I "think" I remember seeing a discussion about #kubuntu+1 being a forward to #ubuntu+!
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 - and you'd set it, or something along those lines
<Pici> ikonia: And is #kubuntu+1 not working now?
<ikonia> it's set to invite only, rather than a forward
<ikonia> (sorry wasn't %100 sure if it was you that was having the discussion)
<Pici> I had mentioned that it forwards to #u+1 at one point.
<Pici> And it should be working...
<ikonia> set to invite only
<Pici> Forwards are supposed to be setup with mode +if #newchannel
<ikonia> I'll double check it
<ikonia> Pici: sorry - my bad, it does work, it's because I'm already in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ikonia: its okay :)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> apparently ssh over internet is dangerous
<Myrtti> i never knew
<charlie-tca> it is?
<charlie-tca> I thought it is safer than NFS?
<Myrtti> it is
 * charlie-tca gives Myrtti coffee and a hug
<jussi01> o/
<ubottu> In ubottu, cboyer1951 said: who is ubottu?
<jpds> ubottu: tell cboyer1951 about yourself
<Pici> ubottu enjoys long walks on the beach
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ha
<jussi01> I swear I should add some factoids like that...
<jussi01> like: !ubottuenjoys long walks on the beach is <reply>but only with mneptok
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> anyway, bed time
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hmm, someone seems to like playing with me.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can I talk to a op who isn't ikonia about the issue?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I asked you to talk in clear english as you where using phrases like "U" - you responded with NO U
<ikonia> it was a polite and clear request
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: it is a meme.
<ikonia> I don't care what it is
<SpaceGhostC2C> i wasnt tlkn lik dis.
<ikonia> I just aslked you to talk in clear English
<SpaceGhostC2C> Yeah, whatever.
<ikonia> no "whatever" about it
<ikonia> it was a clear request as people had asked you / suggested you stop
<ikonia> I made it a clear request
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops SpaceGhostC2C again problem user in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Haha, he banned me.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Wow.
<ikonia> I would have explained this had you not tried to run out of the channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I didn't need your explainations.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I would rather have figured it out myself.
<ikonia> then it should be no surpise you where banned if you didn't need it explained
<SpaceGhostC2C> No, It's a surprise.
<ikonia> ok, well now you know, so unless you want to discuss your ban, not much more to say
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'd rather discuss with a mediator.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm really not sure I'm going to be able to communicate effectively with you.
<ikonia> there is nothing mediate, it's simple, use English when you speak in the channel, and when people ask you to change your behaviour "eg the speaking in English" just do it with out a smart response
<SpaceGhostC2C> Personally, I think it's a personal vendetta. Lots of people say NO U.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not interested in other people at this time, I just saw you at this time and other users asking you to not do it
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'd like to have another op.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: most people do not respond like that when asked by an op to stop behaviors.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: I sent him a smiley face. It was in -ot, and we were having fun.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: it's very, very clear you know about this channel, and know that you can get mediation. yet you chose not to, and instead responded with a confrontational attitude.
<ikonia> 20:54 < SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: NO U
<ikonia> there is no smiley face
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's so interesting that ikonia tends to be the one who calls me out.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: next message.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: there was no next message, you where removed from the channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I pressed enter then sent it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's very much personal as far as I know.
<SpaceGhostC2C> No other op calls me on stuff, but the ops do back him up.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: you feel ikonia has a personal grudge?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: yes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> and when I ask for a mediator, he says no. Sounds personal.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: how long have you felt that this behavior has been happening?
<ikonia> there is nothing to mediate
<ikonia> simple "sure no problem I'll change my language," that's all that is needed
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: probably two to three weeks.
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, i for example have /queried you to ask you to stop certain things. ikonia is not on a quest, your behavior on -ot is genuinely a problem
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: so, given you have felt for some time that you and ikonia have issues, when he asks you to stop using "U" you feel a good tactic given the circumstances is to say "NO U?"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mainly started during a problem that made me feel personally attacked.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: not something i'd do to someone i feel has personal issues with me,
<SpaceGhostC2C> I was gonna send him a smiley, meaning it in jest.
<SpaceGhostC2C> He hasn't had a civil word with me even in chat.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Which is why I asked if it was okay to socially ignore him, not /ignore
<ikonia> stop trying to deflect from your own behaviour
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: then perhaps jokingly sparring with him is not the best idea.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: clearly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's like I have a babysitter, we sa NO U all the time.
<SpaceGhostC2C> say*
<ikonia> who's "we"
<ikonia> I only saw YOU doing it
<ikonia> so I spoke to YOU
<ikonia> stop trying to deflect the issue
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: TBH, i keep seeing you in this channel for many, many different issues. not all of them related to ikonia. have you ever stopped to consider that your behavior may well be the problem?
<SpaceGhostC2C> mc44 badipod Semitones Seveas.
<ikonia> seveas doesn't use it
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: not true.
<ikonia> I've not seen the others use it or I'd talk to them
<ikonia> well - stop looking at others, and deal with your own behaviour
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: interesting. Should I dig up my logs?
<ikonia> that's the only thing you can effect
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's unfair.
<ikonia> if you really feel the need to (keep in mind I've just said it's your behaviour you should be interested in )
<ikonia> mneptok: topyli you can deal with this, everything is always "unfair" or a "personal attack" or "something" that's not SpaceGhostC2C's fault
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, people say it when it's actually funny, not to confront or annoy someone who is specifically asking you ot to
<ikonia> I'm not shifting the ban at this time (I would have if he's just said "sure")
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: there were a couple times originally that I noticed I messed up.
<ikonia> everyone slips up
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: I already felt like he just doesn't like me and socially expresses it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I can't talk to him in any way.
<ikonia> because of how you talk to people
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's offtopic, people aren't serious in there.
<ikonia> you accuse everything of being unfair/a personal attack/something else
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: mc44 is worse. I occasionally do some stupid things.
<ikonia> see
<SpaceGhostC2C> no, just you.
<ikonia> we are NOT talking about anyone else
<ikonia> just your behaviour
<SpaceGhostC2C> If I can't compare then it's just your almighty opinion.
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, you're very quick to pick on people's behavior on -ot, call ops, and generally running the channel. yet you give freedoms to yourself, such as the freedom to act innappropriately, the freedom to annoy others, the freedom to talk back to ops. FYI: you have no such freedoms. nobody does
<topyli> this is about you, not about ikonia. he's a very polite person on -ot and not banned either
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: in -ot, we chide eachother.
<topyli> no we dont, especially after someone asks you to stop
<ikonia> I don't know what chide is
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: playfully make fun of flaws.
<ikonia> I don't chide anyone
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: that's awesome.
<ikonia> so please don't say "we"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Your morals and choices aren't mine.
<ikonia> you maybe
<SpaceGhostC2C> Oh my god.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have logs.
<SpaceGhostC2C> There is a *we*
<SpaceGhostC2C> He's singling me out because of a personal thing.
<ikonia> I have a note in the topic which is respect people, not make fun of their flaws
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, you don't seem to be reconsidering your behavior, so this discussion is becoming increasingly difficult. please come back in a few days after you give it some thought
<SpaceGhostC2C> He might be nice, but not to me.
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: I do, I said I was wrong for saying no U
<SpaceGhostC2C> He isn't someone I'll even talk to outside of apologising when he's asking me to stop.
<topyli> hm?
<SpaceGhostC2C> He is singling me out. I'm not trying to justify, saying I wasn't wrong. I'm saying he's singling me out.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Because of personal feelings.
<SpaceGhostC2C> whether it's a small dislike or larger.
<ikonia> I speak to many people not just you
<ikonia> there is nothing personal
<SpaceGhostC2C> I bet you do.
<ikonia> the fact that users in the channel (not me) where asking you to stop
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: you were the only one in there.
<ikonia> no I wasn't
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can I pastebin some logs of seveas and I chiding?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have them.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Also, mc44 and I.
<ikonia> oh my word
<ikonia> STOP talking about others
<SpaceGhostC2C> NO
<ikonia> sort your own behaviour out
<SpaceGhostC2C> You are singling me out for a common behaviour on the channel.
<ikonia> ok then this conversation is done
<ikonia> no I'm not
<SpaceGhostC2C> I essed up with NO U
<SpaceGhostC2C> I admitted it.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it's easy to mess up / make mistakes
<SpaceGhostC2C> I said I made one with the NO U.
<ikonia> but then you had an attitude about it when you joined #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> and stormed out with "whatever"
<Daviey> hmm, actually.. Did  this issue start with the use of "NO U"?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I will not talk to you besides apologising for messing up.
<ikonia> you only came back when you found out you where banned
<topyli> i don't think the "no u" is a big problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daviey: in my opinion, yes.
<ikonia> then the conversation is only
<topyli> Daviey, no
<ikonia> over
<Daviey> ikonia: actually, it's not.
<ikonia> it is for me if he refuses to talk to me
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I'll talk to you as an op.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Saying I'm sorry.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not in any other capacity.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not socially.
<ikonia> topyli: I'll leave this with you
<SpaceGhostC2C> There surely cannot be anything wrong with that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm not /ignore'ing you.
<Daviey> ikonia: Looking at the look, it's looking to me that it started with the use of "NO U".. Can anything be added to this?
<Daviey> s/look/log
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daviey: we've had multiple problems.
<ikonia> Daviey: users asked SpaceGhostC2C to stop using "U", he ignored it, I asked him he responded with "NO U"
<ikonia> Daviey: thats the bottom line of this issue
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I didn't mean not to add the smiley on the line, but I thought it was a bit strict for -ot.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I admitted I was probably wrong.
<SpaceGhostC2C> About sending NO U
<mneptok> i would add that the fact that SpaceGhostC2C has a history of other poor behaviors, including asking to be removed because he's drunk and can't promise not to re-join, means the leash is somewhat shorter.
<Daviey> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm sure you know it's not acceptable behaviour to throw back a "NO U" when asked not to do something, even in jest?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I understand the mistake, and as I said I would have removed the ban straight away had you not had an attitude in #ubuntu-ops and storemd out
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: I was.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daviey: I admitted that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: I actually said some dumb things that night too.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: so? that does not make it the reposnibility of ops to adjust channel modes because you have no self-control.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: everyone makes mistakes,
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: when I'm drunk.
<ikonia> as I've said,
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I know.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I agree.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I admitted the NO U mistake.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I apologise.
<ikonia> no-one holds them against you, however how you deal with the mistakes post mistake is a big part of the problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I didn't see any positive end for either party. I wanted to just sit and chill in -ot and talk with Ubertaco and funkyHat in pm's about my VPS.
<ikonia> you don't need to be in a channel to talk in a pm
<SpaceGhostC2C> The fun had been ruined. I know I can't spout off in -ot.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I know. But it was the reason I came back. I wanted to sit in it and read silly stuff links. I know I can't talk about -ops in -ot because I can't even say silly ops.
 * Daviey fails to see why this is being drawn out.  SpaceGhostC2C has agreed he was in the wrong not to listen to the advice and throwing a silly response.  What will an extended ban achieve?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daviey: because I make some bad choices.
<ikonia> Daviey: because it's a persistant attitude and talking doesn't hold water
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daviey: fairly often. I've been cutting back on factoids and working on things.
<mneptok> Daviey: it would be my hope that it would lead to a greater amount of self-control in the future. because there hasn't been much in the past few months.
<Daviey> ikonia: Do you think a bit of "time out" will solve this, or should it be a perm ban?
<ikonia> Daviey: god no, little time out
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: I've made more conscious choices not to do things, like bot usage and other things like words.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can we not call it time out, I already feel babysat. Maybe chill time?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: come back tommorow and we'll look and resolve removing the ban for you
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's sorta degrading, and as we all know SpaceGhostC2C can handle degrading himself well.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: and i would hazard a guess that the consequences of your actions have a played a large role in your decision to self-modulate.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: they have. I'm not a quick study sometimes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I did cut back on the bot abuse. I try not to call ops right away. I wait until some friends in the channel say I should.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: let me show you some interesting stats
<mneptok> [mneptok@aten] mneptok :: grep SpaceGhost irclogs/2010/Freenode/\#ubuntu-ops.* | wc -l
<SpaceGhostC2C> I now know not to talk to some people in a social way or jesting, but to respect them as people and ops.
<mneptok> 490
<mneptok> [mneptok@aten] mneptok :: grep topyli irclogs/2010/Freenode/\#ubuntu-ops.* | wc -l
<mneptok> 527
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: you have been almost as active in this channel this year as topyli, an active member of the ops team
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: i find that somewhat illustrative.
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok: I use a lot of lines to explain things.
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: is very concise and good with his words.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: easy solution, just take the rest of the day out and think about it, no-ones against you, no-one is making personal attacks, nothing like that, and we'll resolve it tommorow
<SpaceGhostC2C> notice now, I'm about 3 lines to anyone elses one.
<ikonia> rather than go around on offtopic points, lets take some time away to think about things and resolve this tommorow
<SpaceGhostC2C> I talk a lot, surely I shouldn't have to work on that as long as it's not rulebreaking or asked to stop.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I'm just trying to show that I have been making active progress.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I do backslide often.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: don't worry about talking too much, lets park it here, and meet again tommorow
<SpaceGhostC2C> yeah. sounds good then. Again, sorry ikonia.
<ikonia> not a problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm chill to go then?
<ikonia> sure
<SpaceGhostC2C> Later. Thanks topyli mneptok Daviey and mostly ikonia .
<ikonia> laters
 * mneptok waves
<ikonia> Daviey: fyi: check his notes in BT, he's a constant issue latley, and has a smart mouth, he only steps back when he's actually banned from the channel as he normally crys wolf in here, and storms out, and rejoins the other channel like nothings happened
<ikonia> very fair point that it was going on too long and around in a circle though
<Daviey> ikonia: I agree he seems to be causing issues, but I do suspect that is because of the reaction he gets.
<topyli> for the record, i like the promises of stopping bot abuse and minding others' business less. the only thing still missing is agreeing to ditch his own set of rules in favor of common ones. than i'm happy
<ikonia> topyli: agreed
<ikonia> Daviey: care to expand a little, reaction as in attention ?
<Daviey> ikonia: yes, but more i think it's the issue of enforcement vs. catalyse.
<ikonia> Daviey: normally I would agree, but catalyse has failed, hence why I banned
<Daviey> I truly feel that enforcement style breeds trollish behaviour.
<ikonia> he's been a persistant issue and only stops when he's actually denied access
<ikonia> a few people have tried to talk to him, but it goes nowhere
<ikonia> it has been tried recently with him, hopefully it can go back to discussion, but as soon as you try to work with him, he makes wild accusations of personal attacks, and other things to try to deflect attention
<topyli> Daviey, that's generally true. i've spent time with him in queries though, and it hasn't been very successful
<Daviey> ikonia: hmm, perhaps next encounter it would be better if someone else dealt with the issue; he seemed to have issues with you (which i'm not agreeing if they are true).  If someone else attempted to resolve his ban, he wouldn't be able to claim that again.
<Daviey> Does that make sense?
<ikonia> I have zero problem with that,
<ikonia> he has an issue with "anyone" though, as he doesn't like being told what to do in any way, shape or form
<ikonia> the claims he makes are attempts to deflect his behaviour, as he tried to do earlier
<topyli> Daviey, ikonia, rather easy in practice as well, pretty much all -ot ops know him
<ikonia> to be honest, I'd rather he just stopped crying wolf about people attacking him and actually started working with people to resolve issue or just general discussion
<ikonia> swapping out ops for this level seems like hiding the problem, but at the same time if it helps him get a solid long term behaviour fix, I have no issue
<topyli> not sure why, but somehow the good old usenet days are coming to my mind :)
<topyli> some people were not trolls, nor outright kooks, but just professionally annoying :)
<Daviey> ikonia: It may not help, but it certainly reduces his ability to deflect the issue.
<ikonia> I concur
<ikonia> ahhhh excellent, he's in #freenode now and feel it's a good place for him to help
<ikonia> that may distract all his attention from #ubuntu-channels
<ikonia> split it else where
<MichealH> I have been on the offtopic channel and someone stole my nick to take the mick out my name I ghosted them but i cant register my name
<MichealH> They registered it for me
<ikonia> MichealH: you'll have to talk to free....
<ikonia> oh
<topyli> not sure if there's much you can do
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> trying to make sense of the scollback in -ot
<ikonia> seems he's accusing seveas of steling his nick
<topyli> somehow i wouldn't be surprised
<ikonia> can't quite make it all out
<topyli> dunno, it was registered in january already
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-10
<Pici> Er. I don't think that was unreasonable.
<mneptok> "that?"
<Pici> I asked someone to stop writing 'test' in #ubuntu
<Pici> 19:23:39 <?eremite> Pici, stop what?  Testing to see if my keyboard is working?  Pfft.  I'll just leave then.  I dont need to have orders barked at me as soon as I get here.
<ardchoille> there is a user in #ubuntu DasEi that is giving bad advice (sudo wget among other things. Can someone set him straight?
<ardchoille> !ops | sorry but I feel this is important
<ubottu> sorry but I feel this is important: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (sorry but I feel this is important)
<nhandler> It looks like DasEi is no longer in #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> I am having some trouble with users in my loco team channel
<MagicFab> mneptok, maco2 ^
<MagicFab> elky ^
<MagicFab> I've gotten several complaints, now I have a member of the FSFLA trolling the channel with help from another 4 users
<MagicFab> I 've repeatedly asked them to leave, no dice. I know kicking will have no effect and banning - well I am not sure how to handle re-joins etc.
<maco2> i dont have access in that channel
<MagicFab> maco2, all Ubuntu members do. Actually as soon as I came in here they magically vanished.
<elky> MagicFab, you pretty much have to play whackamole
<MagicFab> honestly I was looking for some swift cleaning action. These guys are relentless they come every night now that we have some audience
<MagicFab> They're dedicated Debian and FSFLA self-proclaimed "freedom defenders".
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: looking for idlers to come chill?
<MagicFab> a bit out of my (peaceful Canadian) league
<MagicFab> tonyyarusso, I'd love to.
<elky> MagicFab, we can't personally do anything aside from be whackamole reinforcements, but talkign to freenode staff might help for something heavier
<tonyyarusso> Just pretend you're playing hockey :P
<MagicFab> elky, ok. I suppose all bans will have no effects on these types - I see how they quickly roam from one IP to the next.
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: are they hopping IP addresses around the planet, or less clever than that?
<MagicFab> tonyyarusso, well, NOrthAmerica qualifies as around the planet ? NYC, Miami, Colombia is what I traced in 2hr activity
<tonyyarusso> fun
<Pici> Is there a reason #ubuntu is set +q $~a ?
<tonyyarusso> MagicFab: is this ca, qc, or co?  (did I remember that last one right?)
<MagicFab> -co
<MagicFab> (Colombia)
<tonyyarusso> yay, the one I'll understand least!
<Pici> I'm going to sleep, but someone may want to just keep an eye on Elrox.  ardchoille is trying to keep him on-topic, but I'm not sure how well that will turn out.
 * Pici yawns
<Pici> pici out.
<bazhang> ah seaphor
<phoul> Hello
<bazhang> phoul, hi
<phoul> Im experiencing an issue connecting to the ubuntu channel, i recently purchased a vps. When i try to connect to the ubuntu channel it says im banned, im using the same name and vhost as i am right now, any idea why that would happen?
<phoul> Ive never had a problem with the ubuntu channel seeing as i mainly lurk
<bazhang> phoul, you are in #ubuntu right now, correct ?
<Flannel> phoul: What's your host?
<phoul> i am at the moment, i connected from my desktop instead of through irrsi + ssh on the vps
<phoul> i guess thats whats banned, cuz the vhost would be teh same as im using now, unless your banning proxy@
<Flannel> phoul: That looks to be the case, yes.
<phoul> Ahh... alright
<phoul> I will change that then, thats just the name i setup the vps to use and irrsi defaulted to it :P
<Phoul> Hey, just wanted to say thanks for the help :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Phoul> i couldnt figure out why i was banned lol
<Phoul> anyways, enjoy your evening :)
<bazhang> you too :)
<bazhang> in PM with elrox/seaphor; he/she says that wubi is not supported in #ubuntu
<persia> That would be an incorrect statement.
 * persia has previously received support for wubi there
<bazhang> most certainly; trying to disavow him/her of the notion atm
<jussi01> o/
<tonyyarusso> There was a time when wubi wasn't supported.  But yeah, it is now.
<m3onh0x84> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonyyarusso> m3onh0x84: not what the factoid's for, but what can we do for you?
<m3onh0x84> tonyyarusso: I'm testing bot :D and want to watch bot database :)
<m3onh0x84> and want to become op :D
<persia> m3onh0x84: For #1, we can't help (but please use non-ubuntu channels).  For #2, that depends on your bot implementations.  For #3, that rarely happens because you ask, but rather because you happen to end up that way as a result of other factors.
<tonyyarusso> m3onh0x84: ah.  As far as bot testing, private message or #ubuntu-bots would be more appropriate.  As far as learning how to be an op, #ubuntu-irc would be better, as that's the wider-focus channel and allows casual idlers.
 * persia may has misunderstood "bot testing"
<m3onh0x84> thanks
<tonyyarusso> persia: I'm hoping so.
<persia> I don't have any prejudice against bots (this client includes a multiplexed bot), but it depends on how they are used.
<jussi01> !bot | m3onh0x84
<ubottu> m3onh0x84: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<jussi01> the brain is downloadable from ubottu's website
<jussi01> m3onh0x84: So all clear now?
<elky> jayne, thanks
 * jayne nods
<m3onh0x84> yes, I just watch ubot sites :D
<jussi01> m3onh0x84: :) Just a reminder, as our topic notes this is a no idle zone. please feel free to ask questions about the bots in #ubuntu-bots and you are welcome to idle in #ubuntu-irc :)
<m3onh0x84> jussi01: Can I testing bot forever and free at 2 this channel ?
<jussi01> m3onh0x84: hrm?
<bazhang> in #ubuntu-bots ?
<m3onh0x84> thanks a lots, I see not I have not any question :D, my english so bad :D
<jussi01> m3onh0x84: you can be in #ubuntu-bots as long as you want, but try not to overload ubottu too much.
<bazhang> forever is a long time :)
<ikonia> m3onh0x84: do you need anything else ?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Jordan_U> os2mac is flooding #ubuntu+1 with join and quit messages ( quit due to exess flood )
<m3onh0x84> ikonia: no, I don't need :D
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: seems he may have finally quit
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: Ok, thanks for looking into it.
<persia> m3onh0x84: If there's nothing else you need, please /part to comply with the guidelines for this channel.
<m3onh0x84> persia: where is support on this channel ?
<persia> m3onh0x84: support for which?
<m3onh0x84> persia: can you say step by step or more information ?
<m3onh0x84> I think it is general support
<persia> The guidelines for #ubuntu-ops encourage those who are not current operators to /join the channel when there is an issue, and /part when the issue is resolved.
<persia> Depending on your client, this may involve the "/part" command, or closing a window or tab or pane, etc.
<m3onh0x84> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<lorenzosu> Hello all. Why am I banned from #ubuntu please?
<elky> lorenzosu, I'm guessing it'd have something to do with the last time you were there. can you tell me more about that?
<lorenzosu> elky Uh can't remember really.. I do autojoin.
<elky> well it'd be related to the last time you were actively talking there
<Jordan_U> tomato in #ubuntu
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (tomato is a flooder)
<lorenzosu> elky, trying to remember.. I was on another machine. But I'm usually very well behaved :)
<elky> lorenzosu, I'm not seeing any ban for you...
<Jordan_U> tomato in #ubuntu ( not sure if I got through the first time with network issues )
<lorenzosu> elky, If I do /join #ubuntu I get a message "Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<elky> Jordan_U, uh, i already removed him
<elky> ikonia, are you around?
<Jordan_U> elky: Sorry, serious lag right now.
<elky> lorenzosu, hold on, i found it, investigating.
<ikonia> hello yes
<ikonia> elky: I'm here now
<elky> ikonia, i think you might have gone a bit broad.
<ikonia> yes, I'm just looking now
<lorenzosu> elky, Is there any automatic keyword spotting for bad language? I can see I have answered to someone with a nick which was something like that
<ikonia> lorenzosu: it's not you're problem, you where caught in a ban for another person that I set way to wide
<ikonia> lorenzosu: the mistake is mine, if you give me 30 seconds I'll correct it with my apologies
<lorenzosu> ikonia, Ok. no problem :)
<lorenzosu> ikonia, You're doing your job ;)
<topyli> lorenzosu, as for automated language detection, there is none. some ops do have hilighting set for certain words
<lorenzosu> topyli, cool
<elky> lorenzosu, apparently there's a few lorenzos in italy, who'd have thought.
<lorenzosu> elky sure.. and so many ubuntu users.. although I did register my nick on freenode
<ikonia> lorenzosu: ban removed, again with my apologies, please try to join now
<lorenzosu> ikonia, no problem.. I can imagine the hard work you all do to keep the channels 'clean' :)
<ikonia> thank you for understanding
<lorenzosu> ok thanks and bye and have a good day.
<ardchoille> Saw this in #ubuntu earlier: [02:51] <Sarahzz> http://imgnow.info/DSC-1268218269.jpg do my boobs look small?
<ardchoille> Did some investigation. that isn't animage,it's a piece of javascript
<ardchoille> <script type="text/javascript">
<ardchoille> window.location = 'http://referer.us/1/WOJNx2';
<ardchoille> </script>
<ardchoille> that's the second time I've seen that post from the same IP, maybe we should ban that IP
<ardchoille> [02:51] * Sarahzz (~Sarahzz@63.223.127.150) has left #ubuntu
<persia> I've seen that also in several channels on OFTC from the same nick/IP
<ardchoille> I think we should set a ban. I didn't follow that url but I bet it's malicious
<marienz> (that one's hitting pretty much all channels, so they tend to not live very long)
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey bazhang.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I decided to sleep on it for the last few hours.
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, this is regarding your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> It would be, yes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> is ikonia around?
<topyli> hi SpaceGhostC2C
<bazhang> SpaceGhostC2C, does not seem to be; perhaps you can let others help out?
<topyli> any op can help you
<SpaceGhostC2C> As far as I knew, I thought that the op who bans you is supposed to unban you. Sorry about that.
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: thats no longer the case.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then I don't mind if another op handles it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is there anything to talk aout?
<SpaceGhostC2C> out*
<SpaceGhostC2C> about**
 * jussi01 is only half here, so if someone else is about to handle it that would be useful. 
<topyli> yesterday's incident is not a huge issue. i think the ban can be lifted if you do what you said yesterday, ie 1. stop the bot abuse, and 2. try to be a bit more relaxed and let the ops primarily handle the channel
<topyli> it's okay to call the ops for help if things get out of hand on the channel and no ops seem to be around to take care of it, but that's not the first course of action
<topyli> do those two sound okay?
<SpaceGhostC2C> can I add on one more?
<topyli> certainly
<SpaceGhostC2C> Listen to ops a little more seriously, even if I disagree.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sound like a good agreement?
<topyli> sounds great to me
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then yes, I agree.
<topyli> we all have to go with the one and the same code of conduct. we all are well aware of our own ideas and humors, but no matter how wonderful we are, we can't give ourselves privileges :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sounds ingenious.
<topyli> please try and join the channel to ensure the ban is gone
<SpaceGhostC2C> Yes sir.
<topyli> ah looks good. have fun!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thanks, will do.
<jussi01> bazhang: *g*
<bazhang> whoops :)
<ikonia> is anyone else uncomfrotable with thewizord's comments in #kubuntu-offtopic (I don't mean breaking the actual rules of the channel) but bragging about ddos'ing and kline evading ?
<jussi01> He was klined and banned in #ubuntuforums - perhaps its worth notifying a staffer... not sure if he is still klined. was a while back.
<ikonia> I don't think he is
<ikonia> as I said he's not breaking the rules, but the attitude of bragging about ddosing freenode and kline evasion doesn't sit well with me
<jussi01> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jussi01> does that not cover it?
<ikonia> nah, he's not on that side of the line, not looking to remove him or anything, just concerned about his ethics and the effect on the others in the channel
<persia> I think it's bad in general to not come down on people talking about those things, but have a hard time judging what might be OK in *-offtopic.
<ikonia> persia: it wasn't in details, I think it was an idle brag to be honest, and I ended it without an issue, more a case of noting I'm not comfortable with him
<persia> On general principles, I'd say it was work a @mark if it comes up a few times, and otherwise, if it goes away without incident worth at most mnild chiding.
<persia> (at the time of mention, and apparent forgetfulness later)
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: amd64 is <reply>AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu (by the same iso labeled amd64). See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Myrtti> thoughts? ^
<ikonia> gppd
<ikonia> good
<ikonia> dump the tiny url though
<Myrtti> and replace it with what?
<Pici> I don't think that the linked FAQ item is all that helpful.
<Pici> but meh, maybe it is.
<persia> At least replace it with a URL pointing at *ubuntu.com
<persia> That looks lots more official.
<ikonia> if the stuff on the wiki isn't helpful, I'll look at updating it
<Myrtti> the thing just is that if we rip the tinyurl away, the factoid will be long as a famine year
<Pici> Oh! we need an Ubuntu branded tinyurl-like service then
<knome> ubunturl
<knome> or bunturl
<Myrtti> ubun.to
<knome> nah
<knome> the o is disturbing
<Pici> I don't see any other CC tlds that would fit :(
<knome> link.me
<knome> :P
<persia> Long factoids aren't an issue, as long as they fit within the buffer, which I believe to be well over 200 characters.
<jussi01> persia: well we like to keep them as short as possible to add minimal scrollback on busy channels
<soren> persia: > 450 bytes.
<persia> soren: Thanks.  I had thought it was 512, but this explains why I miss sometimes.
<soren> persia: Whenever I'm writing something long, I always /query it to myself to see if I get cut off :)
<persia> jussi01: Sure, but some things can't be explained in that few characters.  Sometimes one needs more.  Otherwise, one misses the complexities essential to true understanding.
<persia> soren: My client now manages that for me, reposting anything that didn't make it into the first line.
<soren> persia: Neat. irssi doesn't do that :(
<persia> soren: It can : irssi is infinitely pluggable :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> mine does same.
 * soren finds splitlong.pl in /usr/share/irssi/scripts
<persia> For extra points, set up irssi to do that and offer a much larger (~1024) buffer to it's clients when acting as a proxy, and normally connect with irssi through irssi(proxy).
<Myrtti> splitlong ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Oli`` said: !ops iyayyc is a spambot
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pici> lorenzo_: Why do you keep typing that?
<Pici> lorenzo_ Perché continui a scrivere questo?
<lorenzo_> per accedera al canale
<lorenzo_> :)
<Pici> lorenzo_ Sei stato trasmesso al canale # ubuntu-ops perché si continui a fare quello in # ubuntu e ci piacerebbe di smettere.
<lorenzo_> scusa me sono sbagliato :)
<ikonia> where is ljl when you need him
<Pici> ikonia: google translate seems to be working for me
<ikonia> ooh cool
<Pici> Si prega di digitare: / join # ubuntu-it per il futuro
<Pici> /join #ubuntu-it
<Pici> Siamo spiacenti per il cattivo italiano, sto utilizzando Google Translate.
<jussi01> Does anyone know who jason smith is? I suspect its dbo, but Im not certain...
<jpds> jussi01: DBO.
<jussi01> jpds: thank you :)
<ikonia> Pici: stunning effort
<Pici> ikonia: ty.
<Pici> gtrans.pl is quite helpful.
<knome> link?
<charlie-tca> http://translate.google.com/
<Pici> knome: is on http://scripts.irssi.org/
<charlie-tca> I use it often
<knome> Pici, cheers
<Pici> If you have scriptassist, I think you can just do /scriptassist install gtrans
<knome> no, i don't
 * charlie-tca still does copy/paste with xchat
 * knome investigates it later
<knome> see you
<Pici> Does anyone else see entries for Microblogging and Pidgin in their indicator applet even when they dont have gwibber or pidgin installed?
<Pici> argh, wrong window.
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pici> ....
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> lorenzo_: might be easier to run xchat and set up the network for automatic channel joins
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Myrtti> and the reason he does that is the factoid
<Myrtti> which teaches them to click the channel name
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (redghost (30 nick changes))
<Myrtti> hi nerdy_kid
<nerdy_kid> Myrtti hi?
<nerdy_kid> oh i see i mustve accedentally joined
<nerdy_kid> sry bout that
<mneptok> nerdy_kid: another accident?
<nerdy_kid> dang it really sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !xkcd is <reply> Yes, we all read it already. Twice.
<knome> lol
<Pici> !xkcd
<ubottu> xkcd is possibly the greatest geeky webcomic ever. It even makes jokes about Ubuntu. http://www.xkcd.com/  and especially the one about 'sudo make me a sandwich' - http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<knome> night!
<Pici> gn
<kkathman> Pici - great cartoon strip :)
<ubottu> Some_Person called the ops in #ubuntu (__mar)
<fujisan> elky hi long time no see
<elky> Oh dear...
<ubottu> seanbrystone2 called the ops in #ubuntu (qaa)
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, srini said: ubottu: sorry this is my doubt only
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jimmy_)
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (jimmy_)
<gord> hrm, !ops doesn't have me or MenZa in it for -offtopic
<MenZa> it doesn't, no
<MenZa> I have a hi-light for !ops though, so I'm ok
<Myrtti> that's because it's the normal ubuntu one, I think
<MenZa> shouldn't be
<MenZa> !-ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> hum
<MenZa> !-ops
<ubottu> ops aliases: kops, op, calltheops, call the ops - added by Seveas on 2006-07-29 12:54:12 - last edited by Pici on 2010-02-23 15:40:57
<Myrtti> damnit, I forgot what I was doing :-<
<MenZa> !ops-#ubuntu-offtopic
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure it's different.
<Gary> I've fixed the jimmy_ problem, seems someone needs to figure out what is not allowed to talked about on freenode (it was obvious hidden trolling)
<bazhang> it is the same
<Myrtti> my head hurts considerably less nowadays because I'm not on the most trollish channels anymore
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<Myrtti> why does Omerta make me shiver?
<persia> Because "code of silence" implies there's something that needs hiding?
<niko> you should take a look at jimmy_
<niko> > jimmy_ is now known as linuxsucks
<jpds> We are.
<Myrtti> him again?
 * Myrtti has her empgun ready
<topyli> hm. is debugger on -ot the same troll?
<topyli> or perhaps a different one? :)
<topyli> realname is jimmy
<gord> [debugger] (~jimmy@188.27.165.226): jimmy
<gord> worst. repeat. offender. ever
<topyli> ok
<Myrtti> that's the same one
<jpds> Just banforward him here
<topyli> gah. just removed without forward
<topyli> hey, Myrtti knows how to change that, she helped me before :)
<Myrtti> append $#ubuntu-ops after a normal ban
<topyli> *sigh*
 * topyli reads
<ikonia> topyli: I can't do +b in #-ot for some reason, can you ?
<topyli> nope
<ikonia> ahh, I think I see why
<ikonia> hang on
<topyli> worse,  ihave to go
<ikonia> I'll sort it
<ikonia> that jimmy guy
<topyli> right
<topyli> thanks
<ikonia> for the record I've just removed alanbd/dehqan as it's now %100 clear he's trolling as he typed exactly the same question/mistakes in ##linux at the same time as #ubuntu
<persia> I spent a bunch of time with him on an issue.  I strongly suspect him to have difficulties achieving his goals and difficulties with English, rather than being deliberately malicious.
<persia> Or else he's just really, really, really good.
<ikonia> persia: no,
<ikonia> eg: in #ubuntu has asked for a copy command, someone gave him cp -vp - he complained it didn't work
<ikonia> he then asked in ##linux
<ikonia> someone gave him cp -vp
<ikonia> he compained that -w didn't work
<ikonia> he's got a history of doing this
<ikonia> exactly the same as in #ubuntu
<persia> Then he's just really good.
<ikonia> he makes the problems up
<ikonia> hence why he's changing his nick
<ikonia> and now changing his ident
<ikonia> he's know
<ikonia> people have just been complaining about him in ##linux too
<persia> He had convincing logs for me on the one I helped him with.  Did a halfway upgrade from jaunty to karmic, and then half-downgrade, and made most of his programs segfault.
<ikonia> yes, I'm sure it's valid
<persia> Note that I don't disagree with the removal, just that I thought he just wasa good at breaking systems, rather than trolling.
<ikonia> however he does this because he makes problems up
<persia> Ah.  I get it.  He creates special problems for the support?
<ikonia> he tries to break things on purpose or make situations ups to drag people around on the problem
<ikonia> and then talks nonsense that is research for a boko he's writing
<ikonia> book even
<persia> Right.  He's very good.
<Pici> Thats the same person as albad?
<Pici> or whatever?
<ikonia> yes
<persia> I admire his tenacity and skill.  I only wish it was targeted differently.
<ikonia> he's changed his nick
<ikonia> then when we identified him under his new nick with his ident and ip he changed his ident
<ikonia> so he knows what he's doing
<Pici> Also, that cp command could result in an error depending on what was inside the file that was being cat'ed
<ikonia> yes
<persia> Pici: Which supports the claim that special issues are constructed.
<Pici> persia: Its possible.
<persia> Pici: True.  Undecideable, really.  I've been convinced mostly because of a memory of certain solutions not being accepted when they seemed easier to accomplish.
<persia> (for poorly defined reasons)
<ikonia> ahhh the spam begins
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it
<ikonia> there we go
<lorenzo_> #ubuntu-it-chat
<ikonia> and another
<ikonia> ypup
<ikonia> bang on time
<ikonia> lorenzo_: are you at your keyboard ?
<ikonia> lorenzo_: perché scriv sempre quel messaggio a macchina unite il IRC
<lorenzo_> scusa per accedere al canale
<Pici> I think we might need to get someone from #ubuntu-it to help us.
<ikonia> already pinged ljl
<ikonia> lorenzo_:
<ikonia> lorenzo_:
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> lorenzo_: dovete scriv a /join #ubuntu-it macchina non appena #ubuntu-it
<seanbrystone2> did you guys see Xy's quit message just now?
<ikonia> hello fax
<ikonia> fax: do you need anything in this channel ?
<fax> no
<fax> I meant to join the other ubuntu channel
<ikonia> oh, ok then
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !no it is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> !no it is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> yay
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu (Albania)
<ikonia> gone
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-12
<funkyHat> #ubuntu-offtopic (UTC) 02:53:56 [~Emzzzz] http://imggmi.info/DSC-1268362047.jpg/ do my tits look big?
<funkyHat> Just fyi ⢁)
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, vorian said: ubottu: !lucid is Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<vorian> ^ that request is just an addition of the schedule
<tonyyarusso> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<nhandler> I just changed it
<tonyyarusso> FINE, BE THAT WAY
<nhandler> :) I think having a link to the schedule makes sense
<tonyyarusso> I agree.
 * SportChick bops tonyyarusso over the head
<vorian> yay, thanks
 * vorian waves at SportChick 
 * SportChick tackles vorian
<tonyyarusso> heya
<jussi01> good morning mYute. How can we help you today?
<elky> I think he's just demonstrated that he needs to help himself.
<elky> (where 'just' is an hour ago)
<jussi01> hrm, yeah, looks that way...
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said:  !test is tested
<ikonia> ahhh spam time
<ubottu> Tynice called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> I /msg'ed him
<bazhang> that's the same serial troll spammer of quite some time, doing the same thing in several other channels
<jussi01> oh... sounds fun
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ikonia> nj]]]
<ikonia> ops
<mneptok> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops.
<ikonia> I'm not that silly
<ikonia> I've never seen that bot before ?
<ikonia> ahh log
<ikonia> that's better
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (BOOOO)
 * genii feeds mneptok cookies
 * mneptok munches contentedly
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (cami)
<genii> I sometimes wonder if "usuario" is spanish for something like "user"
<Pici> it is.
<Pici> Its like people coming into the channel with the nick 'ubuntu'
<genii> Pici: I suspected something like that but wasn't sure, thanks :)
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (someone tell elena70 to stop this)
<knome> what was the factoid that tells you can search the bot in query?
<mneptok> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<knome> cheers. a bit hard to remember though... :)
<mneptok> yeah, that "i want to tell someone to msg the bot, what is the non-intuitive command" question comes up a lot
<topyli>  !botabuse is easier :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, topyli said:  !botabuse is easier :)
<topyli> ok, so now i know how to not escape ubottu commands
<knome> !botabue
<knome> fail
<gnomefreak> s*
<topyli> iirc it's the same
<knome> yup
<bazhang> linuxguy2009 seems to be spreading FUD
<mneptok> the attitude is my issue with him
<bazhang> kinky koala sux!
<gnomefreak> who wants to take on changing the topic in +1 to add something about the window control changes. I have no easy short way of saying it
<knome> gnomefreak, what's the hard long way?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<bazhang> somone had a factoid iirc (or a suggestion)
<gnomefreak> knome: short not so nice == move it someone else
<gnomefreak> long == this is intendened at this time and is not yet set in stone but please use stable if you cant hanele change
<crimsun> I would reserve topic entries in +1 for critical things
<mneptok> uh, i can handle change. but i don;t want my buttons moved.
<bazhang> thought gconf-editor could switch them
<mneptok> people that don;t want window controls moved != people that cannot deal with change
<gnomefreak> see i feel this is as it is likely to drown support questions
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"  << will move them
 * gnomefreak brb
<gnomefreak> ok maybe factoid is better just need to find a place to post it all on one page. i dont think its enough to warrent a wiki though
<bazhang> something like !buttons ?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<bazhang> to reset your buttons blah blah blah
<gnomefreak> there is a command for moving it right and left and also in gconf
<bazhang> oh, have to do it in lucid channel iirc
<gnomefreak> bazhang: cant you use !bleh #ubuntu+1 or something like that
<gnomefreak> i dont recall the way its done
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thought it took hold in the channel it was created; ie if done here was universal , in -ot only there, and so on
<gnomefreak> bazhang: oh iu thought it was general in any channel unless told
<gnomefreak> s/iu/i
<bazhang> the factoid master pici would know for certain
 * gnomefreak had a long enough discussion about the buttons and the g-t profiles to last a life time :)
<gnomefreak> Pici: any ideas on the bot/factiod questions above?
<mneptok> the window controls move is a stupid idea, full stop. there's no benefit, so there's no reason to change. changes either result in benefit to the user, or they are not made.
<mneptok> </rant>
<gnomefreak> mneptok: im suprised its not on the national news
<mneptok> gnomefreak: it will be once Obama links it to healthcare
<gnomefreak> :)
<topyli> i don't mind where the buttons are, i can easily find them. although i can't figure out why it was changed
<topyli> a bigger problem for me is that the gtk themes are so bright i can't see buttons or text entry boxes
<topyli> and flat
<topyli> or sorry, i can definitely see the buttons. just not the in the menu bar
<topyli> tool bar. i'll shut up now
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-13
<gnomefreak> topyli: yeah thats been like that and it seems they are changing other themes to fit the new Ubuntu themes
<gnomefreak> it was part of the g-t profile thing
<gnomefreak> at least that was one of the apps
<topyli> i'll just keep using my high quality topyli themes :)
<gnomefreak> i also have a few i made that i use
<topyli> mine are just simple variants (color schemes) of a few good themes, like clearlooks or elementary
<gnomefreak> topyli: mine too making full versions is not something i can do at least not sure if i can
<topyli> no reason, when you can take what others already did! :)
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> use-reuse
<topyli> i just find a nice desktop background and change clearlooks colors to match
<topyli> sometimes i like something so much i save the theme as 'topyli-grayish-non-boring' or similar names
<knome> :P
<knome> topyli, i envy the amount of imagination and creativiness you put into those names.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> i even have a theme on gnome-look.org!
<knome> oooh
<topyli> it's a metacity theme called not-very-much
<knome> >__<
<gnomefreak> i use john's theme1 ....;2.....3
<knome> well, that TELLS A LOT
<knome> :P
<gnomefreak> sorry not real creative on that
 * gnomefreak uses picture to tell apart
<topyli> i found a metacity theme with no titlebar at all, but i was unhappy because it still draws a colored border around the window. so i removed the color and uploaded the theme to gnome-look
<topyli> i'm a gnome designer and should totally try and get foundation membership
<gnomefreak> i spent about an hour looking for good backgrounds. didnt find a whole lot of them
 * gnomefreak still waiting for 3.0
 * knome is pretty much waiting for xfce 4.8
<gnomefreak> only 2 more releases left
<gnomefreak> xfce ==4.6?
<topyli> gnomefreak, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/213546/index.html -- see promatic and graymatic
<knome> gnomefreak, yep. 4.8 is the next
<topyli> promate even
<knome> topyli, like the balloons bg, though the balloons could have way less contrast
<knome> topyli, weird hat.
<topyli> knome, there's also a version where the balloons are light blue. it's not very bad
<gnomefreak> i like the balloons one
<topyli> knome, bald protection for summer!
<topyli> gnomefreak, let me upload the one with the blueish balloons so you can take a look at that too
<gnomefreak> topyli: thanks
<topyli> gnomefreak, refresh the index page, find balloonsblue
<gnomefreak> topyli: thanks
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i like that
<topyli> gah! could have linked directly, i'm just too exited about dropbox-index.py once i found it :)
<knome> topyli, the image reminds me of: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/image/63292/balloon-cup
<topyli> knome, i have no idea what that is, but it does look fun :)
<knome> topyli, never played the game myself either. but i've heard it's a bit too long an boring for it's genre. sadly. i kind of would have liked the theme :)
<topyli> yeah :)
<ikonia> I've pm'd paddy_melon to join #ubuntu-ops to talk about his unathurozied bot
<ikonia> he knows the rules on this
<ikonia> hello paddy_melon thank you for joining
<paddy_melon> k
<paddy_melon> yep soz
<ikonia> paddy_melon: could you please explain why you're running an unauthorized bot in #ubuntu ?
<paddy_melon> got installed and, somehow went to that channel
<paddy_melon> sorry
<paddy_melon> It won't be back
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<paddy_melon> Once again, sorry for any problems caused
<ikonia> no problem, thank you
<topyli> all good then. let's hope this is not a recurring event
<paddy_melon> BTW, that address is of a shell that a few users use so, some may not be able to connect. I've changed the config of my bot now
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<paddy_melon> so perhaps you should unban that?
<ikonia> we'll look into that
<paddy_melon> k
<paddy_melon> ok, thanks guys and sorry once again
<ikonia> no problem again
<ikonia> fyi: I'm not removing that ban just yet, I'll put a note in BT
<topyli> ikonia, do you think the bot will not return if there is no ban?
<topyli> oh, you don't
<ikonia> also keep in mind paddy's a long term problem user and so are his friends (bernard_chan) that use that shell account
<topyli> i'm familiar with paddy himself
<ikonia> I'd rather leave that in place for just a few days
<topyli> agreed
<ikonia> easy to remove (I'll put a note in BT for after the weekend)
<jrib> yeah, I think we should unban.  I removed the shellium ban a few weeks (months ago), this is the first incident I've noticed and the admins for shellium seem to be pretty responsive (or were in the past at least)
<jrib> just my opinion, if you think it's better to leave the ban ikonia, I won't argue
<ikonia> it's up to you guys, I'd rather leave it in place for a few days based on paddy's past behaviour and his chums
<ikonia> make sure this isn't one of their stupid games
<jrib> I'm not familiar with his behavior, just remember the name.  So I'll defer to your judgment
<topyli> if it's shellium, we may be talking about lots of users
<ikonia> most probably a genuine mistake as suggested, but that's the issue with being a long term problem user, credability goes
<jrib> I think they get to choose their hostnames, so it's easy for them to get around the ban anyway
<ikonia> if you'd rather remove it, I'm cool with that
<topyli> i still think we can push a message by removing the an a bit later
<jrib> they can choose *.shellium.org afaik
<topyli> um, in that case the ban isn't even a problem for shellium users?
<jrib> well, I kicked two clones after ikonia's banned with the same hostname.  I assume they were clones, but they may have been regular users
<jrib> At least a couple of months ago, the default hostname was something like support.at.shellium.org
<topyli> i'm going to escape to bed. i can't really form opinions, although i would support a short ban (a day? two?) to make sure the Coming of End of Trouble
<ikonia> I'll make a note to remove it and see if jrib's suggestions come to reality
<ubottu> Typos_King called the ops in #ubuntu (police_officer)
<ikonia> on it
<Flannel> mmm, alright.
<ikonia> police_officer = ryan = daemonFC ?
<Flannel> Mr Farmer?
<ikonia> maybe?
<Flannel> let me look
<ikonia> ta
<Flannel> I don't think so
<ikonia> cool, thanks
<ikonia> talking to vamp in pm
<bazhang> don't see much support from linuxguy2009 ; every answer seems to be karmic is a failure, no surprise it is not working for you
 * jpds trolls back.
<jpds> bazhang: Hey dude.
<bazhang> jpds, hi
<jpds> bazhang: You ever seen how awesome our TW mirror stuff is? http://people.canonical.com/~jpds/mirrors/push-archive-mirrors-dot.png
<bazhang> jpds, very nice! I know from experience when updating / upgrading that they are flawless
<jpds> I was very surprised when I found them out.
<ikonia> Hmmm this looks interesting.
<ikonia> no idea who tharkun is or why he wants me
<ikonia> bed time - out
<bazhang> night
<bazhang> mYute, hi, can we help you?
<mYute> oh no
<mYute> no idea why i was redirected here
<mYute> im sorry
<Flannel> Your quit message I fathom.
<Flannel> I just have no idea where he's forwarded from
<Seeker`> @bansearch mYute
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch mYute
<Flannel> Looked yesterday, not in there.
<ubottu> No matches found for myute!~stranded@unaffiliated/myute in any channel
<gord> how bizarre
<elky> #ubuntu, set by mneptok, by unaffiliated cloak
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: how often is ubot3's database synced to ubottu's again?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Semitones said: !games is <reply> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php | see also #ubuntu-gaming
<tonyyarusso> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Semitones> would that be a useful addition?
<tonyyarusso> possibly
<mneptok> i banned mYute for his/her /quit message
<tonyyarusso> Semitones: I don't see that channel on the Ubuntu channel list.
<Semitones> I found it on the teams page
<mneptok> (and guessing from the content of the message, it's "his")
<tonyyarusso> Semitones: link?
<Semitones> tonyyarusso, the channel seems pretty quiet though
<Semitones> tonyyarusso, their topic has the link -
<persia> And doesn't follow current governance recommendations.
<Semitones> just a sec
<Semitones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GamingTeam/
<tonyyarusso> Semitones: you'll need to get them up to speed with policy and such and listed on the IRC wiki page before it should be in the factoid I think.
<persia> I don't think it's best to point folk looking at games to a marketing team.
<tonyyarusso> that too
<tonyyarusso> maybe it should be -marketing-games or something
<Semitones> I thought they were gaming enthusiasts... whoops
<persia> There's been a number of long threads about the nomenclature of that team.  It's not worth raising them again.
<Semitones> I see
<persia> Semitones: Most of them are, but their focus is on marketing and promotion for that team.
<persia> Semitones: So while that team benefits from help, I think we'd do better to either create new space (if there is sufficient demand), or just also discuss games in existing channels.
<Semitones> persia, that sounds like the best idea
<Semitones> the only reason I brought it up was there was someone in -offtopic looking to play wormux with somebody, while nobody did
<Semitones> *nobody else wanted to
<Semitones> but you're right, until there's enough of a population in -gaming, with a focus on games, -offtopic is as good a place as any to discuss games
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: hourly
<tonyyarusso> o rly?
<tonyyarusso> !-lucid
<ubottu> lucid aliases: ubuntu+1, lucid lynx, 10.04 - added by Amaranth on 2009-09-20 08:35:19 - last edited by nhandler on 2010-03-12 04:52:49
<tonyyarusso> what timezone are those stamps?  UTC?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I'm quite certain that factoid was edited more than an hour ago, and it hasn't yet updated in ubot3, is why I ask.
<nhandler> tonyyarusso: Those times are UTC
<tonyyarusso> Okay, so that makes it almost 24 hours ago.
<nhandler> Yep
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: So I suspect something about that database sync is broken.
<nalioth> there is a cronjob that grabs the ubottu db hourly and replaces ubot3s db with it
<nalioth> i have no idea why some factoids update and some do not
<tonyyarusso> is there some sort of lock on certain parts?
<nalioth> i just give the bot a place to stay  :P
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Pici> oh dear
<Pici> I'm spamming #ubuntu with modes. Sorry.
<Flannel> Pici: Spam Spam Spam, Spam Spam, Eggs and Spam.
<Pici> We have ~450 stale exceptions
<Flannel> Oh, fun.
<Pici> done... finally.
<elky> wait, banlist filled up again already? why...?
<bazhang> 450 or so stale exceptions
<elky> bazhang, I removed the pre-march exceptions in 2 of the floodbots just the other day.
<bazhang> elky, just reporting what P i c i said from earlier
<elky> yeah, but if it's filled up in a matter of days, then the problem is incrementally worsening
<jussi01> hrm, anyone about with launchpadlib experience that could write a small script for me?
<jussi01> elky: iirc, theres an issue currently with the FB's not removing exceptions correctly.
<elky> yeah i've kinda noticed, but that a fortnights worth for 2 bots have been replaced in a matter of like 2 days is scary.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from puser)
<jussi01> !ops | The IRCC has been cleaning up the access list in here. If you have lost your +V in here and believe you should still have it, please contact one of the IRCC. Thanks!
<ubottu> The IRCC has been cleaning up the access list in here. If you have lost your +V in here and believe you should still have it, please contact one of the IRCC. Thanks!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (The IRCC has been cleaning up the access list in here. If you have lost your +V in here and believe you should still have it, please contact one of the IRCC. Thanks!)
<ikonia> test
<elky> well... you could cross reference who you just pinged :P
<bazhang> sucess
<elky> fail
<bazhang> phail1
<elky> yar
<jussi01> no, not so fail, as most people have ! o p s on highlight.
<elky> jussi01, you just know you want /another/ launchpad team for voice tracking
<jussi01> elky: no, not at all.
<bazhang> sorry just kidding jussi01
<elky> jussi01, "fail" as in success has 2 c's
 * jussi01 whatevers and gets back to work.
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<ikonia> ok - I'm getting tired of spaceghost now
<ikonia> he's lecturing DrWillis who was helping someone really nice
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have a question.
<ikonia> then ask it
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's about informing others about how to use pipes.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Is it alright?
<ikonia> yes it is
<SpaceGhostC2C> Okay, thank you.
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> never gives time to answer
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: yes?
<ikonia> thank you for returning
<ikonia> I was about to type before you exited
<SpaceGhostC2C> Oh.sorry.
<ikonia> There is no problem with telling people to use pipes, it's solid advice to help the channel, however look at the situation and the way you approach it
<ikonia> 1.) Dr_Willis was helping the guy fine
<ikonia> 2.) Dr_willis does not randomly query the bot in the channel, it was 2 occasions
<ikonia> 3.) the way you approach it "do you randomly query the bot in channels normally?"
<ikonia> 4.) "use pipes please"
<ikonia> thats not great
<ikonia> I understand what you where trying to do
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: good point. he did randomly query a couple times though, I checked.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: a "couple" of times
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> with topyli
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: so how about stop trying to direct people as you've been asked, and agreed to do with tonyyarusso
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: investigate the bot is the correct way to randomly query, right?
<ikonia> he wasn't randomly querying
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'll change my approach to telling him to use pipes.
<ikonia> or don't tell him
<ikonia> there wasn't a need
<ikonia> but if you do need to tell $someone, approach it better
<ikonia> or better still - don't do it at all, as you agreed with topyli
<SpaceGhostC2C> Will do.
<ikonia> do you remember agreeing that with topyli ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I didn't agree not to show people a better way. I agreed not to troll them.
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> and stop trying to direct the channel
<SpaceGhostC2C> And to approach things nicer..
<ikonia> you agreed to allow the ops to deal with issues
<ikonia> do you remember that
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I did, it wasn't an issue, I just wanted to let him know he should use a pipe. Just a friendly thought. I didn't approach it correctly.
<ikonia> do you remember agreed to stop trying to direct the channels
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, if someone makes a random mistake with the bot, the correct way to handle is not to handle it at all. if someone is doing it for their personal amusement, then we have a problem and must deal with it
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: I'll ignore it in the future.
<ikonia> just stop trying to direct the channel,
<ikonia> so that went in one ear and out the other
<topyli> that's my guess
<ikonia> he doesn't hear what he doesn't want to hear
<ikonia> it's getting really old now, and it was uncalled for to Dr_Willis who was helping just fine
<ikonia> topyli: apologies for the hilight - thoughtless
 * jussi01 uses pipes all the time... ?? :confused:
<ikonia> jussi01: dr_willis was helping a guy with an annoying nick name (special chars) he hit the bot 2 times in quick success to give the guy the info he asked for
<topyli> ikonia, not at all, i might as well know that he's "helping us" again
<ikonia> Spaceghost jumped on him telling him to use pipes and asking if he always randomly queried the bot
<jussi01> oh meh
<jussi01> anyone got a good chicken satay recipe?
<ikonia> it wasn't random, it was good help, and Dr_Willis provides great help/attitude normally anyway, so it's not like he didn't know, the guy just had an awkward nick
<gord> jussi01, put the chicken in the microwave, for about an hour. put it in tomato soup. put it under the gril, for about an hour. put it in the bin because its disgusting
<ikonia> microwave ???
<jussi01> gord: hahahahaah
<bazhang> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/3561/chicken+satay
<ikonia> jussi01: jamie oliver online has one
<ikonia> never used it but it looks ok
 * persia wonders if chicken can withstand being in a microwave for about an hour
 * ikonia doesn't want to find out
<wgrant> Boom?
<jussi01> lol
<persia> Well, depends on microwave construction.  I think one either ends up with an explosion or little itty bitty diamonds.
<persia> (the resulting diamonds are worth less than the electricity + amortisation on a sufficiently pressure-capable microwave for those seeking to try this at home)
<jussi01> hehe
<gord> to mythbusters!
<jussi01> well I guess it depends on whether you put the microwave on high or defrost, no?
<wgrant> High, defrost, or diamondify.
 * jussi01 gives up and goes to eat peanut butter out of the jar...
<persia> Just dip the chicken in, and call it "satay"
<jussi01> lol
<gord> finger' lick'n good.
<jussi01> ok, so what I really need is a _basic_ satay recipe
<persia> Take something dead.  marinate in satay sauce.  Burn slightly on an open flame.  Dip in peanut sauce.
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> its sad. Ive peanut butter, peanuts, chicken, chilli, soy sauce and a few other bits n peices, but no good recipe for that...
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> I think ill end up just whacking stuff in and hooping it tastses good.
<topyli> jussi01, just try and get the chicken into an edible status. then call it satay. but not just any satay, but jussi01's special satay! "i bet you've never had one like this before"
<persia> there are any number of good recipe-finding resources on the internet.  some links were previously posted.
<jussi01> topyli: lol
<jussi01> persia: too much complicated stuff on those :D
<bazhang> ugh guadalinux kids
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (Aza and Lego aren't listening to suggestions to move to #ubuntu-es)
<elky> one of the #debian ops was telling me earlier that they're getting a lot of the spanish kids over thataway too
<topyli> i wonder how *that* happens
<elky> I'm not sure it's the same as last year's livecd bug
<elky> considering they're being autojoined to the correct network, it kinda rules it out
<ikonia> elky: some guy started pm'ing about it last night
<ikonia> someone donated a load of ubuntu pc's to some schools
<elky> wasn't it a gov't rollout?
<elky> to an entire spanish junta
<ikonia> ah, maybe
<elky> was it themill in #d-ot?
<elky> he's who was talking to me about it earlier
<ikonia> no katurn, or something like that
<ikonia> katakah
<ikonia> I'll check
<elky> well, you can scroll up in #d-ot and see my conversation about it
<ikonia> will do
<ikonia> ubottu.com responding like a dog
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> whois xy
<ikonia> ok - xy and mewto are the same person with the bad quit message
<tritium> Good morning.
<jussi01> o/ topyli
<jussi01> o/ tritium even
<jussi01> tabfail
<topyli> i like the attention, real or accidental!
<tritium> Hi, jussi01 & topyli.
<topyli> hi tritium
<Tm_T> o/
<knome> moi Tm_T
<Tm_T> oh and I won't be much around, being whole week in spa resort/hotel or something that kind
<knome> Tm_T, o.O
<knome> Tm_T, is there lots of beer?
<Tm_T> no, but lots of healthy workouts for my unemployed body
<knome> lol, okay
<jussi01> Reminder, IRCC meeting in 45 mins.
<knome> :)
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (PupUser204)
<crashsystems> Is there someone in here on the IRC team who I can talk to briefly via PM?
<persia> Does it need to be PM?
<crashsystems> I'd prefer it to be, honestly.
<persia> OK.  Just operators here, generally.  Is there a specific channel you want to talk about?  That might narrow down who you want to have a PM with.
<crashsystems> yes, the #ubuntu-us-fl channel
<persia> Hrm.  None of the operators for that channel are here, and that channel isn't controlled by Ubuntu IRC Council for some reason.  I think you want one of the folk listed at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members
<persia> (assuming this is a matter of escalation)
<nhandler> crashsystems: I can talk with you if you want
<crashsystems> nhandler: ok, thanks
<nhandler> (and send you in the right direction if necessary)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-03-14
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from karan)
<jussi01> topyli: ping
<jussi01> vorian. is there something we can sort for you today?
<topyli> jussi01, pong
<jussi01> -> pm
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from obeyence)
<ubottu> hatake_kakashi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ReaList-Veysel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ReaList-Veysel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cry called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cry called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu)
 * elky checks the moon phase
<Mamarok> new moon tomorrow
 * Mamarok has the moon plasma widget at hand in the panel :)
<gord> i can generally tell what phase the moon is by how crazy my cat is acting
<elky> Yeah, if it's changed in to a werecat and is gnawing on your head, it's /that/ time.
<shadeslayer_> hi theres a very small issue with ubottu
<shadeslayer_> http://ubottu.com/timezones.html << Asia/Calcutta should read : Asia/Kolkata
<shadeslayer_> the name of the city was changed a few years back,so it needs to be updated ;)
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<knome> x)
<Pici> !away > papul
<nhandler> Just out of curiosity, how do you make someone be known as a victim so they can be tested by the exploit test ?
<jpds> victim <nick>
<nhandler> Thanks jpds
<nhandler> Hmm...There goes ubottu
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nhandler> ubottu should probably ignore those types of messages sent by chanserv when it joins channels
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> 7/last mYute
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mYute banforward placed on him for quit message "Quit: what i want is fukcin the girls that who walk alone in the dark streets"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<TomFarr> hi
<TomFarr> I have a question!
<Flannel> TomFarr: How can we help you?
<TomFarr> You are can unban me at #ubuntu-ru
<Flannel> TomFarr: This channel doesn't deal with loco team channels, you'll want to seek out the -ru operators in #ubuntu-irc
<TomFarr> hmm... I try it...
<nhandler> TomFarr: You can view a list of #ubuntu-ru operators with: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru  and looking for people who are +o
<jrib> mutantturkey is another #archlinux-offtopic friend
<arghh2d2> unban me from #ubuntu please i've been banned well over a month just for telling some kid "stfu"
<arghh2d2> i didnt spell out "shut the f*** up" i just said "stfu" cuz he was purpoely trolling me and it was annoying...i apologize, unban me please
<arghh2d2> purposely*
<jrib> mneptok: may I pm?
<jrib> arghh2d2: wait for bazhang to be around
<arghh2d2> aight
<mneptok> jrib: please do
<jrib> in the meantime, make sure you read the channel guidelines
<jrib> !guidelines > arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2, please see my private message
<mneptok> jrib: waiting ...
<PingFloyd> Just wanted to inform you taht mneptok abuses his ops access for #ubuntu
<mneptok> 14:52 [Freenode] [PingFloyd(~pingfloyd@adsl-64-219-111-59.dsl.lgvwtx.swbell.net)] fuck you asshole!!!!!!!
<mneptok> 14:53 [Freenode] [PingFloyd(~pingfloyd@adsl-64-219-111-59.dsl.lgvwtx.swbell.net)] you're about the most irresponsible op I've ever seen.  Go fuck yourself
<mneptok> just wanted to ask you to consider the source ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dougdoug4)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (fanfcb)
<ikonia> TomFarr: if you don't need the operators any more could you please leave the channel.
<ikonia> arghh2d2: is anyone dealing with you currently ?
<arghh2d2> hang on
<ikonia> o
<ikonia> ok
<arghh2d2> i will reitterate
<arghh2d2> unban me from #ubuntu please i've been banned well over a  month just for telling some kid "stfu"
<arghh2d2> i didnt spell out "shut the f*** up" i just said "stfu"
<arghh2d2>                     cuz he was purpoely trolling me and it was annoying...i
<arghh2d2>                     apologize, unban me please
<ikonia> ok, one moment please
<arghh2d2> i help newbs in there all the time
<ikonia> that doesn't excuse anything
<ikonia> and refering to new users as "newbs" can be seen as a little derogatory, so you may want to think about how you use that
<ikonia> I'm just getting your details, I'll be with you ASAP
<arghh2d2> ikonia: excuse my lack of pc...new users...newb is just faster to type
<ikonia> I understand that, and I know it's not always meant derogatory, I'm just suggesting you think about how you use it in the ubuntu channels
<arghh2d2> i dont use it at all in #ubuntu
<arghh2d2> it's pretty obvious usually, no need for saying "are you a newb?"
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> I actually remember you now
<ikonia> it wasn't as simple as you're making out
<arghh2d2> if you say so, that kid was just lurking and attacking everything i said
<ikonia> no
<arghh2d2> pastebin?
<ikonia> I have logs of you being a problem with the same attitude as you where banned for
<arghh2d2> pastebin?
<arghh2d2> where?
<arghh2d2> or were?
<ikonia> well, I can see a time where you and a user "jaycool" where messing around and I removed you from the channel in #ubuntu
<ikonia> there appear to also be a few other incidents
<ikonia> where you take the channel offtopic with silly comments and when you're asked to stop multiple times you refuse
<arghh2d2> i dont recall
<arghh2d2> pastebin?
<ikonia> the "kid" you refer to was actually quite polite to you and requested you move your discussion to another channel, where you told him to "stuf"
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> I'm going to ask you to be patient and return to the channel when bazhang - the operator who banned you is available to deal with your ban, as I'm not confortable removing the ban at this time
<arghh2d2> ikonia: what time and date was all this?
<ikonia> I kicked you from the channel 02/02/2010
<ikonia> and you're behaviour in ubuntu that bazhang kicked you multiple times and then ended up banning you was 05/02/2010
<ikonia> you where also a pain in December 2009 calling the !ops command randomly
<ikonia> so as I said, I'm not comfortable removing the ban at this time as there is more to it than you are making out, so I'll ask you to come back when bazhang is active and available to remove the ban
<arghh2d2> ikonia: notice there was three minute gaps between posts?  i dont joke around if theres a bunch of people trying to get help
<ikonia> arghh2d2: so ?
<ikonia> you where asked to not joke around at all
<ikonia> I suggest you come back when bazhang is free
<ikonia> arghh2d2: anything else you need from us ?
<ikonia> arghh2d2: hello ?
<topyli> arghh2d2, please part the channel if there is nothing further at this time. drop by later to check whether bazhang is around, so that he can help you
<arghh2d2> sorry, phone
<arghh2d2> what now?
<arghh2d2> why?
<arghh2d2> whatever
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-07
<marienz> mind if I send bonny here from #freenode?
<rww> o/
 * rww takes a look
 * rww beats up bantracker for taking so long
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1373 users, 3 overflows, 1376 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1373 users, 3 overflows, 1376 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1375 users, 6 overflows, 1381 limit))
<rww> yay network problems!
<rww> ... what in the name of otters is happening in -offtopic?
<topyli> kids going through the topics in the o4o factoid one by one after seeing it
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (soda`)
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu zcat[1] offensive as he parts without the info he wants, not the first time he's done it either, forwarded
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<zcat[1]> ok been trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html to the absolute letter step by step. created two partitions on each drive. make them all bootable. Go to create MD device and 1) it only ever offers me sda1 and sdb1 and 2) after making the SD device there's still no raid device, only the partitions. what might be going wrong here? again, simple 250G SATA drives on a simple 4-sata port mothe
<zcat[1]> rboard not fakeraid or hardwareraid ....
<zcat[1]> does anyone in this channel have a clue?
<Tm_T> patience++
<elky> hah, he didn't even notice he's in the wrong channel
<ikonia> if he doesn't get what he "thinks" he wants straight away, he goes abusive and parts and thinks it's forgot about
<ikonia> I've watched him do it before, hence the forward now
<elky> ikonia, backup in #u please
<elky> Tm_T, maybe you?
<Tm_T> elky: what is it?
<ikonia> huh
<ikonia> sorry, I was away
<ikonia> what's up
<elky> oh just BaKeR trolling and insulting me directly
<ikonia> sorry, I was away from desk
<ikonia> as I am about to be now for 15 minutes
<elky> go for it, he's stopped for now
<elky> aand gone
<Tm_T> my hilight list is becoming longer and longer
<bazhang> <Help_please>  serious troll in -ot
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> tingtongtux = olit who has been a bit "odd" recently
<ikonia> everytime he does an odd thing and gets asked to not do it, he makes a comment and logs out sulking then comes back complaining about it
<mneptok> @bansearch 87.113
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @bansearch 87.113
<oCean> <picasse> spamming blogspot urls again (as was anis_ before)
<oCean> in #u
<oCean> and quit
<ikonia> this guy again
<ikonia> Nillerz didn't respond to any pm's for the record
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Paavi2_0 said: ubottu sure is italian >:/
 * Jordan_U hugs idoru
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu (iv4n)
<Jordan_U> Someone deal with iv4n I can't due to lag.
<Jordan_U> Looks like it finally worked.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-08
<Jordan_U> How long should bans like 38215 (undeniable trolling and inapropriate content) be kept assuming nobody comes here to complain about being banned?
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: "until you remember to go remove some bans" :P
<tonyyarusso> Depends on the severity, really.  Anywhere from a day to a year.
<topyli> hi Martiini
<Martiini> tonyyarusso .. How does one get unbanned on #ubuntu-offtopic after being banned for inappropriate language
<Martiini> tonyyarusso .. away ?
<tonyyarusso> waiting, mostly
<Martiini> waiting for what , Mr. Yarusso
<Martiini> how do I get unbanned now ?
<tonyyarusso> for the ban to be removed.
<topyli> tonyyarusso: it's your ban btw :)
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<Martiini> auto .. unban .. then
<Martiini> it gets lifted automatically after certain time ?
<tonyyarusso> Not exactly automatic, but removed by humans on a regular basis.
<Martiini> ok thanks
<Martiini> fine then
<Martiini> thaks you
<Martiini> bye
<Martiini> All the best .. etc etc
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: don't we usually ask them to read and accept guidelines (perhaps after some wait if needed) and then agree it won't happen again -> unban?
<Tm_T> not just "wait"
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Not after topyli's already shown them the guidelines multiple times in normal channels.
<Tm_T> hi RocketLauncher_
<RocketLauncher_> I've been banned from #ubuntu and I dont know why
<RocketLauncher_> I don't usually go there..that's a tech support channel and I don't usually need the help
<Tm_T> RocketLauncher_: must be your username
<RocketLauncher_> oh
<RocketLauncher_> i see
<Tm_T> RocketLauncher_: and/or what you have set on your irc client
<RocketLauncher_> most probably my username
<RocketLauncher_> i'll change it
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: you should have explained it then, I think
<Tm_T> popey: should I say my opinion in -irc too?
<popey> feel free
<ikonia> fckingwicked: hi there
<ikonia> fckingwicked: could you please repond, you've been kicked from a channel and tried to re-join so could you please respond
<fckingwicked> hi
<ikonia> hi fckingwicked, thanks for responding
<fckingwicked> this is like the ubuntu feds?
<ikonia> not at all
<fckingwicked> i please the fifth haha
<ikonia> it's a simple request carried over from yesterday to ask you to lok at changing your nickname
<fckingwicked> i have to?
<fckingwicked> someone with no ops messaged me i just ignored it sry
<ikonia> #ubuntu has a family friendly languge policy and it's clear that your nickname is "fuckingwicked" you've just removed the "u"
<ikonia> yes, I mesaged you twice yesterday about it
<ikonia> messaged
<fckingwicked> fc. king wicked
<fckingwicked> but i will respect the mans opinion
<fckingwicked> sorry
<ikonia> thank you, that's excellent
<kontagious> i disagree but understand
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu and you can rejoin
<ikonia> 1 moment please.
<ikonia> that's fine
<kontagious> ok
<kontagious> i dont want any trouble
<ikonia> great, well, I've removed the ban on the #ubuntu channel, you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<ikonia> thanks for changing your nickname
<kontagious> ok thanks
<knome> still has username..
<ikonia> you mean his login name ?
<ikonia> ~fckingwic@CPE00259c3a3e9a
<ikonia> that part ?
<jrib> though if he changed it to "fscking", would that be ok? ;)
<ikonia> ;)
<knome> ikonia, yes, the 'username' :)
<ikonia> when did ubuntu pastebin go back to needing a login
<charlie-tca> I didn't know if ever got away from it
<Pici> ikonia: only if you use the /plain/ link
<ikonia> oh
<LjL> it doesn't, though i think it does for some things, namely downloading the raw text, and maybe uploading scripts (if that's even allowed at all)
<rww> Apparently the #ubuntu-trivia bot is working again :)
<LjL> magic!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-09
<ryanakca> rww: Aye, thank AlanBell for fixing it :)
 * tonyyarusso is being assaulted by ubottu
<jussi> Morning all
<Pici> hi
<Pici> h00k: you may want to keep an eye on freenode too, as it looks like hes trying to get a claok.
<Pici> a cloak too
<Pici> And maybe a clock.
<h00k> Pici: gotcha.
<elky> and maybe a cloaca.
<rww> !virus =~ s/,/./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> heh, pen's connection stopped bouncing as soon as I opped to banforward them :\
 * topyli ponders mrdebuntu's nick choice
<rww> what about it?
<topyli> not sure, but doesn't it translate to shitbuntu?
<topyli> excuse my near-total lack of french skillz :)
<rww> not that I know of. I parsed it to Mr. Deb(ian) Ubuntu
<rww> no, that's merde.
<rww> oh. lol.
<rww> coincidence, I think.
<rww> hope
<topyli> on yeah. let's assume the best :)
<elky> 'mrde' is a nick i remember somehow
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, Daskreech said: !Qt is the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev to compile Qt4 applications.
<Daskreech> hello :)
<Daskreech>  Just updating the !qt infomatic to not mention numbered releases
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I'm sure there's something more to add about it, like, some neat metapackage that pulls the building tools and stuff
<Tm_T> so if you have time, I would greatly appreciate that bit (:
<Daskreech> Like Libqt4-dev
<Daskreech> oh the building tools
<Daskreech> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Daskreech> Qt is the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev to !build Qt4 applications.
<Daskreech> better ?
<LjL> mind swatsicle on #ubuntu please
<ikonia> minding
<Junglism> ou la la la la ule lo
<oCean> <Junglism> hail ubuntu guess who
<LjL> oCean: don't worry, he already announced himself
<LjL> [19:27:59] --> Junglism has joined this channel (~loc0@122.161.243.198).
<LjL> [19:28:14] <Junglism> ou la la la la ule lo[19:28:22] <-- Junglism has left this channel.
<oCean> unbelievable this guy
<LjL> he's taken this habit of joining here, yodeling and parting, it seems
<oCean> anyway, good to know he's noticed
<jtrucks> staff is aware of the jungli problem.
<Pici> jtrucks: Thanks for letting us know.
<popey> chickens
<popey> oh
<popey> uh, ignore me ;)
<erUSUL> ajf in ubuntu just posted a potentially dangerous command in #ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> what can be that png be? anyone dares to aplay it ?
<erUSUL> Pici: did you take a look?
<Pici> erUSUL: I don't know what that is.
<erUSUL> ok it is a valid png... what i dunno is what happens if you feed it to aplay
 * LjL dares
<LjL> it plays a song
<LjL> after a little bit of garbage due to the image data
<erUSUL> so a clever hack ;)
<LjL> well, it did hurt me psychologically to listen to audio at 8000hz
<LjL> but aside from that it didn't seem malicious :P
 * erUSUL stops Pixies
<Pici> Whats the picture of?
<erUSUL> pokemon
<erUSUL> and the music seems to be from that manga too
<erUSUL> ok; i am off; thanks LjL ;P
<m_fulder> hello
<m_fulder> anyone in here knows how an IRC bot works?
<m_fulder> how do I make myself an operator?
<topyli> m_fulder: for studying bots, this is not really an appropriate channel. please see the channel topic :)
<m_fulder> ah right sry :(
<topyli> where would you like to be an op?
<m_fulder> on my own channel
<m_fulder> or my communitys channel
<topyli> ah. on freenode?
<m_fulder> the thing is now nobody has the operator
<m_fulder> no QuackeNet
<m_fulder> QuakeNet*
<topyli> don't know about that either then, sorry
<m_fulder> nps :)
<topyli> cheers :)
<m_fulder> thanks anyway
<m_fulder> cya
<topyli> happy ircing!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-10
<LjL> h00k: ban evasion?
<h00k> how did that go wrong?!
<h00k> LjL: ^
<LjL> had a vague suspicion ;)
<h00k> apologized
<Jordan_U> I'm on a laggy connection again. Feel free to take over in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Kalmic said: !BMW is an awesome car
<soren> Something's up with ubottu. From #ubuntu-devel a few minutes ago:
<soren> 11:05 < soren> YokoZar: bug 93843
<soren> 11:05 < ubottu> Launchpad bug 93843 in mesa (Ubuntu Natty) "Broken TLS support in libGL.so" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93843 in aspell-en (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" and "Debian" are not in the dictionary" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93843
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 93843 in aspell-en (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" and "Debian" are not in the dictionary" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 93843 in aspell-en (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" and "Debian" are not in the dictionary" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/93843
<soren> followed by:
<soren> 11:06 < soren> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aspell-en/+bug/93843
<soren> 11:06 < ubottu> Ubuntu bug 93843 in aspell-en (Ubuntu) ""Ubuntu" and "Debian" are not in the dictionary" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<soren> Hm.... That turned out way noisier than I expected. Sorry.
<bazhang> heh
<soren> so, when I referenced the bug the first time, it responded with a completely wrong description and source package name.
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Magizian^xx^ Spamming)
 * Pici isn't old
 * genii-around gets off of Pici's lawn
<Pici> :(
<genii-around> Pici: I'm probably one of the old men actually :)
<jpds> genii-around: Was the grass greener at least?
<genii-around> jpds: Heh, yes. And I got my Frisbee back!
<popey> bet I'm older ;)
<popey> 1972 vintage.
<genii-around> popey: Summer Of Love here
<popey> yay! a proper old fart
<ikonia> hello lborda
<lborda> hi ikonia
<lborda> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> lborda: hi there, your in the channel #ubuntu-ops, do you need help/support from the operator team ?
<lborda> ikonia, sorry I thought it was dev/ops related
<lborda> tks
<ikonia> whoaaa
<ikonia> I'll get him back
<h00k> wha
<ubottu> frizo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii-around> heh, Ploploploop and yeahyeahyeah are conversing. I just find the combination of these two nicks together amusing
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (c--)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-11
<ubottu> shcherbak called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dejan_)
<IdleOne> Evening folks. I talked to soreau in PM. he is just having a rough night and needed to vent some. He says he will remember the guidelines and tone it down.
<IdleOne> I removed the ban I set.
<IdleOne> later
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tavish said: ubottu: regret is as a token of regret, we want to offer you this lifetime license to use our developer  tools - GNU Emacs, GDB and the award winning GNU Compiler Collection, so you can write a better system.  download your FREE, LIFETIME license from http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html
<oCean> hi, ceo in #u getting really annoying...
<oCean> ah
<ikonia> hello Camarata
<Camarata> sorry was just checking if the channel existed for #ubuntu :D
<ubottu> gakhan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> are we seriously giving #ubuntu-qc as a !fr alternative? channel is +s, has no topic, and a dozen people in it... thought as a rule we gave the main support channel for a language
<ikonia> what's -qc ?
<pleia2> quebec
<ikonia> for !fr??
<ikonia> ahhh well,
<Amaranth> Don't people in france say people in quebec don't speak french? :P
<mneptok> ikonia: Francophones can speak their native language in -qc. why the surprise?
<tonyyarusso> I would imagine that !fr-#ubuntu-ca should point to #ubuntu-qc, but I'm not sure why it would generally.
<tonyyarusso> It's not like we list all of the LoCos in South & Central America for !es.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-12
<Jordan_U> Google translate says that th1nG is a troll. Any native russian speaker able to confirm?
<Jordan_U> (in #ubuntu).
<bazhang> yeppers
<Jordan_U> OK, I'll let you handle it then.
<bazhang> sorry; yes to trolls, no to native speaker
<bazhang> ah need_space
<bazhang> thats need_space from before
<bazhang> "why cant I install programs on the live cd?"
<bazhang> <lionfaggot> wats gmail  trolling?
<elky> with a nick like that?
 * rww solves that problem
<bazhang> looks like need_space aka dada_dede
<rww> oh hey, it's that telepac.pt person I've been keeping an eye on. He's known to y'all too?
<bazhang> windows_is_gay now
 * rww lastlogs
<rww> oh look, ban-evasion. Thanks, bazhang.
<bazhang> <windows_is_gay> is there too many gays in #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> <windows_is_bad> do you really think you can ban me?
<bazhang> <windows_is_bad> you will need to ban all the vpns out there
<rww> bazhang: PM, I take it?
<bazhang> rww, yeppers
<bazhang> he's giving realtime pointers on how he's going to ban evade next
<rww> (currently pondering something with exempt-setting, please ignore me being opped in #ubuntu ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<rww> hrm, looking at old BanTracker records too. uLinux was on telepac.pt as well.
<bazhang> oh yeah
<rww> heh, as is BUGabundo. nice ISP -.-
<rww> alrighty, the webchat user (also from telepac.pt!) that I asked to part and rejoin #ubuntu isn't, so whatevs. I'm going afk again, have fun ;P
<elky> I see no problem with driving the revenue of VPS providers by making him go to each and every one of them.
<bazhang> * [rwww] (~sorry@bl12-91-179.dsl.telepac.pt): :)
<bazhang> * ubotttu (~ubottu@bl12-91-179.dsl.telepac.pt)
<elky> cute
<rww> bazhang: !opsnack much ;)?
<Tm_T> I notified of his rising hostility
<bazhang> rww, am I opped somewhere?
<Tm_T> and he's gone
<bazhang> he seems intent on being disruptive
<Tm_T> is Atomicspark always this joyful?
<elky> i think he is when he knows he's saying stuff that will be deeply upsetting people that isn't explicitly against the guidelines
<bazhang> far far worse problems in -ot than that
<elky> well yes, but it lowers the atmosphere enough to make those other things not stand out enough :(
<bazhang> the things that came before (ie in the last 24 hrs) were much worse than the bits he has said of late
<Tm_T> sure, but that's no excuse for bad behaviour
<bazhang> indeed. also not an excuse to let the complete breakdown in authority in there of late
<Tm_T> couldn't we begin to poke those who are solely annoying others without clearly breaking guidelines, as I believe that guidelines does or should say something about not disrupting others on purpose
 * Tm_T is getting more and more annoyed of any unconstructive and hostile activity, IRC or not
<Tm_T> ... just like my statement above
<TheSarge> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu now please. im very sorry.
<TheSarge> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> TheSarge called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Tm_T> TheSarge: please don't use ops trigger if it's not needed
<TheSarge> ooops i didnt know that was only for emergencies....
<TheSarge> sorry!
<topyli> hrm
<TheSarge> will someone remove my ban though? it waz for arguing with an op a month ago and offensive language. it was a month ago.
<TheSarge> i said it was a month ago 2 times lol.
<Tm_T> TheSarge: one moment, I'm reading the logs
<Tm_T> TheSarge: and for the record, it wasn't a month ago
<TheSarge> sorry. guess i didnt write it down. seems like a month ago.
<TheSarge> im on my phone sorry for the typos.
<Tm_T> TheSarge: so please finish the phone call first and we talk then (;
<TheSarge> no i mean im using an irc client on my phone... not talking on a phone call.
<topyli> TheSarge: you seem to agree that the language was offensive now?
<topyli> mind, i'm not familiar with your #ubuntu ban, just the one in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> topyli: it was direct continuation of the issue
<topyli> ah yes, i see the logs now
<TheSarge> yes i agree.
<TheSarge> i was being stubborn and immature.
<TheSarge> if removed i will cause no futher trouble
<topyli> alright. then i suppose your language will be civilised in the future?
<topyli> ah ok
<TheSarge> yes it will.
<topyli> alright
<Tm_T> TheSarge: while we're at it, you're familiar with our channel guidelines?
<Tm_T> !guidelines > TheSarge
<ubottu> TheSarge, please see my private message
<topyli> good idea
<TheSarge> yes i am.
<Tm_T> TheSarge: good, just remember to look at it when in doubt and stay in the friendy side (:
<topyli> i'm not really an op in #ubuntu, i just remembered
<topyli> :)
<Tm_T> I'm on it
<topyli> ah good
<topyli> i would have to jump through a couple of hoops, so thanks
<Tm_T> TheSarge: you may enter #ubuntu now, thanks
<TheSarge> so i am welcome again?
<TheSarge> thanks!
<topyli> TheSarge: enjoy
<Tm_T> TheSarge: bye
<TheSarge> bye
<bazhang> <RHC-Jungli> i want to buy Ubuntu <RHC-Jungli> nope whole company
<bazhang> in #ubuntu just now already parted
<bazhang> thought 'st' was banned
<ikonia> I probably removed it my clear down
<ikonia> real simple
<ikonia> if he is stupid again, he's gone
<bazhang> ok sorry. he's gakhan now
<bazhang> just an odd way to remove broken packages
<ikonia> yup, gakhan was stupid the other day with a bad attitude
<ikonia> didn't realise it's the same guy
<ikonia> same applies, any more rubbish from him, he's gone, he's had enough warnings
<bazhang> <gakhan> zelev, remove the broken package from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ikonia> that's not an unreasonable thing to do
<ikonia> (in my view)
<bazhang> assuming he means rm
<bazhang> okay
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ceo)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1503 users, 12 overflows, 1515 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1503 users, 12 overflows, 1515 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1503 users, 13 overflows, 1516 limit))
 * LjL points to idoru's treatment of marlow59
<LjL> seriously, while i have no sympathy at all for repeaters, isn't this a bit much?
<tsimpson> it only kills their connection, doesn't automatically earn them a k-line
<marienz> tsimpson: idoru kills actually are followed by a kline, and we try to unset ones set for people repeating a question quickly, but idoru just isn't smart enough to distinguish that from an offensive or otherwise inappropriate repeated message
<tsimpson> that would explain why I saw someone "killed" then come back a couple of minutes later
<LjL> well if it k-lines then i really think that's oversensitive for #ubuntu, unless we've decided once and for all that annoying people should be punished as harshly as possible...
<popey> 4
<popey> bah
<marienz> perhaps we should try removing it from #ubuntu for a while again. What it does is rather effective though, and I'm pretty sure we've previously tried removing it only to end up putting it back soon afterwards as spammers noticed
<LjL> can't it just be made... a little less sensitive?
<KB1JWQ> LjL: Sure, but that lessens its effectiveness.
<marienz> LjL: I have to admit it's not as good as I'd like it to be at being differently sensitive on different channels
<marienz> LjL: the idea is that it'll automatically catch disruption considerably faster than someone with human reflexes can
<marienz> LjL: also, the primary (frequentl only) thing making these repeated questions not spam is that the question itself is offtopic for #ubuntu, which is rather hard for a bot to figure out
<marienz> err, *ontopic*, obviously
<LjL> marienz: ok, but maybe just three identical messages, separated by seconds, is too much. the floodbots are more lenient than that, and what they do is much less invasive
<LjL> besides
<LjL> if a spammer spams fast, they'll get the standard 6 messages through before idoru intervenes, no?
<LjL> (before the server starts throttling)
<marienz> removed it, let's see how it goes
<LjL> or maybe you could make its k-lines expire automatically after a short while
<marienz> we try to doublecheck them, either removing them manually or leaving them for quite some time
<marienz> (virtually all klines already expire automatically, although how long it'll take before they do so varies)
<rww> and if no staffers are around to doublecheck them?
<marienz> we're *usually* good at catching things like repeated question-askers, but sometimes we do miss one
<marienz> LjL: what kind of "short while" did you have in mind?
<marienz> rww: then they're doublechecked later (I hilight on all idoru activity and I'm not the only one doing so)
<LjL> marienz: quite short. like two minutes, possibly with informing the k-lined person that they should try reconnecting in some minutes
<rww> I don't think I
<LjL> doublechecked later isn't much use for people who're joining #ubuntu una tantum to ask something, though
<marienz> that defeats the purpose of killing spammers (unless you're proposing only setting such short ones if #ubuntu is involved, which I don't think the code currently supports)
<marienz> I agree that the bot has been less than useful on #ubuntu lately, and I appreciate the reminder
<rww> 'm very comfortable with people who repeat their question being banned for a few hours because we don't have staff around to undo it :\
<marienz> it's in quite a lot of other channels though, and on average it's more effective than its recent performance on #ubuntu may have led you to believe
<rww> though admittedly I haven't seen any users complaining.
<marienz> (it also has a couple of safeguards against accidental klines like this one, but I'd prefer not to list what they are)
<KB1JWQ> It's noteworthy that the vast majority of idoru kills are "valid."
<marienz> it's possible the vast majority of idoru kills on #ubuntu isn't, though (I don't have reliable statistics for that around)
<marienz> so let's see how the channel fares without it
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I'd need to go data mining on that.
<Tm_T> marienz: KB1JWQ: thank you for all your efforts from me (:
<KB1JWQ> Tm_T: No worries.  The word came down at $CONSULTING_CLIENT, we're converting something like 300 instances from CentOS to Ubuntu over the next six months.
<KB1JWQ> So I'll be abusing the channel myself periodically. :-p
<marienz> a *very* quick glance over my logs for this month shows more valid than invalid hits on #ubuntu for the running month, and that's counting a few instances of it killing half a dozen bots as one hit
<LjL> it's not that i don't appreciate this either, but it's not the first time i or others here notice people being killed who were just being stupid, not malicious.
 * marienz nods
<KB1JWQ> Be aware that you may still see idoru killing users in #ubuntu if they misbehave elsewhere.
<LjL> course
<user____> hi, webchat is quieted at #ubuntu and no #ubuntu-proxy system is in place like it was a few months ago, is that on purpose?
<LjL> yeah
<user____> is NOT in place*
<LjL> but you can speak
<LjL> when you join, a ban exemption is set for you
<user____> [09:14] <user____> . [09:14] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<LjL> unless you're supposed to be banned at least
<user____> Hm. I didn't get joined to -proxy automatically. Is that ok?
<LjL> user____: try again now, if it still doesn't work i'll have a look at what might be going on
<LjL> yes that's normal
<LjL> -proxy isn't used anymore
<user____> I did /cycle ; same result.
<LjL> one moment
<user____> [09:16] == LjL-Webchat [5d2034bd@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.32.52.189] has joined #ubuntu
<user____> [09:17] <LjL-Webchat> test
<user____> odd.
<LjL> yes, it works for me. maybe you're banned or the bots think you're banned, let me look
<LjL> well i don't see why they would
<LjL> i'll restart them and let's see
<rww> There's an active ban exception on user____!3a6f691f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.58.111.105.31
<user____> Ok, seems fixed now; was it something manual?
<LjL> user____: could it be that you simply didn't wait very long between joining and saying something? it does take the bots a second or two
<user____> ok thanks all
<Jordan_U> Why does webchat need to be treated specially? I would have expected that the captcha would keep bots out, and it doesn't hide your ip.
<rww> Jordan_U: bans set against one's hostmask don't apply automatically if one switches to webchat. The Floodbots check for bans against the real hostnames of webchat users before giving them ban exceptions. The Floodbot programming for #ubuntu-unregged doesn't work right with webchat users for unrelated reasons.
<rww> actually, no, there's also the related fact that -unregged doesn't set ban exceptions, so it wouldn't override a +q or +b stopping webchat users.
<rww> (and the +q or +b is needed to prevent people from switching to webchat to evade bans...)
<LjL> Jordan_U: bots aren't really the issue with webchat, human trolls are
<rww> Yeah, I guess just scratch what I said and go with "webchat's treated specially to deal with ban-evasion, #ubuntu-unregged is to deal with bots" ;)
<Jordan_U> Interesting. We have a much smarter system than I expected :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-03-13
<Flannel> rww: I agree that having factoid changes (and requests) logged is useful
<Jordan_U> autobleh was supposed to quiet FEMALE_ANUS just then, not just op then deop me...
<Jordan_U> I should have known FEMALE had already been banned.
<rww> The floodbots mention things like that in their control channel ;)
<hypatia> sorry bout that folks
<hypatia> finally got sasl working ::)
<bazhang> the bot does not prompt for +q; is that normal, or am I just absent-minded
<bazhang> ie for a comment
<tsimpson> it should do
<bazhang> okay. probably a glitch in chanserv.py script
<rww> nope. the +q showed up fine for me.
<bazhang> weird. I got no comment this time
<bazhang> interesting q from alabd
<rww> oh god, we let alabd back in?
<rww> I take back everything I've ever said on the topic of ban list pruning.
<bazhang> <alabd> Good day all , i-humble want to remove a driver in kernel and reinstall it  , is removing it's module with rmmod enough ?
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> ruan called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> +r time
<mneptok> LjL: set by a floodbot already
<Tm_T> ...which might be LjL doing it manually?
<mneptok> might be
<mneptok> those Italians are crafty devils
<LjL> mneptok: :P
<mneptok> divertente :)
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (linux_m1nt_user trolling)
<ikonia> looking
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dagni)
<pozzi0> ok
<pozzi0> heres my story
<pozzi0> i rly need help with ubuntu
<pozzi0> coz i need it for the university
<pozzi0> so i came in #ubuntu-it (because im italian)
<pozzi0> i started talking with some user
<pozzi0> everything ok
<pozzi0> and then
<pozzi0> i did a mistake. lol, imho, not a mistake
<pozzi0> but in ubunto-it opinion, a big mistake
<pozzi0> wich deserved a big punishment
<pozzi0> i said a blasfemy (or a profanity dunno whats the english for that)
<pozzi0> then ok. nothing happened
<pozzi0> then 10 seconds and i was banned
<topyli> pozzi0: #ubuntu-irc would be a more proper channel for this. have you talked to the op who banned you?
<pozzi0> probably in those 10 seconds @moderator thought that if he had banned me, i would have gone to heaven..
<pozzi0> he would
<pozzi0> have gone to heaven
<pozzi0> oh topyli sorry, i thought this chan was here for this purpose
<pozzi0> claiming on ban
<pozzi0> but effectively
<pozzi0> thinking about it
<pozzi0> ok. thanks everyone!
<topyli> it is, if you're having problems in the core channels. the international ops live in #ubuntu-irc
<pozzi0> and think about it
<ikonia> hello arvut
<arvut> hello
<arvut> I meant to get in touch with topyli actually
<ikonia> topyli: ping
<arvut> long time no see btw
<ikonia> lets give him a minute or two to see if he responds
<ikonia> apologies, I don't remember you
<arvut> yeah, I've msged him
<ikonia> its it just topyli you need, or can someone else help ?
<arvut> used to chat in #u-o alot until i asked him to ban me
<ikonia> ok, why did you ask for that ?
<arvut> it was february, I tend to do thing such as starting arguments with admins/authorities
<ikonia> ok, so what's changed ?
<arvut> so it was for my own protection really
<ikonia> or would you rather just pick this up for topyli
<arvut> nah, its fine
<ikonia> so I'm assuming you'd like the ban removed now ?
<arvut> I do that stuff once per year or so. and yeah, thats why im here =)
<ikonia> give me a moment please.
<arvut> ty, send topyli my greetings and thank him for that ban.
<ikonia> ok, I've just read the notes on it, and I don't think it's appropriate to remove the ban at this time, topyli will see this conversation and if he disagree's he can remove it
<arvut> oh
<arvut> what did the notes say? you can send them in a pm if you want
<topyli> hi arvut
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not posting them, it bascially says what you've said
<ikonia> ahh topyli welcome, over to you.
<arvut> hi )
<topyli> i can't remember if i left the ban in or if i removed it routinely at some point
<ikonia> topyli: still there
<arvut> I haven't checked if im still banned tbh
<arvut> I just came here as we agreed I should
<topyli> that's not important though. what matters is we don't really get to choose when we respect the guidelines of the communities we want to work with and when we don't care so much
<topyli> i didn't agree to anything iirc :)
<topyli> you said you won't respect the guidelines so i banned you as requested
<arvut> we agreed that I should come here and talk to you when I felt ready for the unban. I have a sort of photographic memory, sorry :P
<topyli> yes i remember saying you should come here to talk about it
<arvut> and here I am, roughly 1 month later?
<topyli> question is, do you understand the rules and respect them?
<arvut> februaury is over, ready to respect the guidelines and in no mood to argue with authorities.
<topyli> also, why do you bother ops when you want to stay out of channels? just don't enter then
<arvut> I most likely do.
<topyli> them
<topyli> so when is your next disrespectful season scheduled for?
<arvut> next february I guess, will you please respect my wishes if I ever ask you for this again?
<arvut> a ban is the most effective way to avoid what I wish to avoid
<topyli> no. you don't enter channels when you think you can't be civil in there
<topyli> ops are not your babysitters
<arvut> I know that
<topyli> why do you treat them as such then?
<arvut> however, if you would refuse to ban me when I ask for it then I might misbehave without intending to do so, and therefor get a permanent ban.
<arvut> do you see the logic?
<topyli> yes. end result is you'll be banned
<topyli> (permanent bans are not very common though)
<arvut> I know I cannot stay away from places I shouldnt be at, so asking for a ban seems to me like the most effective way to avoid trouble
<topyli> well you're unbanned now. please try to figure out how to stay unbanned, like everybody else
<topyli> you can now join -ot
<arvut> ty :)
<arvut> is that + a sign of that ur voiced btw?
<topyli> yes
<topyli> those who are voiced are allowed to idle here. others are not
<arvut> oh
<topyli> *wink* :)
<arvut> idle=stay?
<topyli> yes
<arvut> how would I get a + then?
<arvut> :)
<topyli> they're all ops, staff and such ministers, which is why they have to idle here, waiting for users to bring their worries to them
<topyli> when things are sorted out, you should go and let other business be taken care of too
<topyli> read the topic
<arvut> ahh, so unless I'm an op I cannot become voiced?
<topyli> right
<arvut> what does the voice do then? if all you do is idle?
<arvut> a private op chat?
<topyli> it just lets us know who shouldn't be forcibly removed for idling
<topyli> you should try and join #ubuntu-offtopic now to make sure you're not banned
<arvut> ok, brb
<arvut> topyli: im in, ty :)
<topyli> so it seems. you can now part from here :)
<arvut> can I stay here and chat btw? unless thats considered idling
<topyli> no, this is a boring business-only channel and we like it that way :)
<arvut> I could bring some fun into it ;)
<topyli> no fun for us! :
<arvut> what are the guidelines for this channel and/or where can I find them?
<arvut> oh yes, every op/admin needs fun
<topyli> the guidelines are the same as any other ubuntu channel
<arvut> oh
<topyli> please /part now
<arvut> alright, see you around then
<arvut> bye ikonia
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-05
<Jordan_U> I think I have ban durations set with eir (from #ubuntu-ops-monitor) for all of my currently active bans, but I'm still getting nagged by ubottu about reviewing bans. Is this expected behavior?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: ubottu should still nag you about bans that aren't in #ubuntu (where eir is)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: That's where all my bans are.
<pangolin> I believe ubottu still gives a nag at 7 days
<pangolin> I tend to ignore them now because if I get a nag from ubottu I know I set the ban for longer than 7 days with eir
<pangolin> I really hope that we can get some of the ubotu-fr code into ubottu and use one bot.
<bazhang> heads up on Analana in -ot
<Jordan_U> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Jordan_U> Should probably be changed to "For FakeRAID see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" but it's 2:00 AM for me, so I'll wait until tomorrow :)
<ikonia> elky: can you please watch Quan-Time in #ubuntu, I have to step out and he's walking the line at the moment
<bazhang> not sure I want to know what that means (in +1)
<mneptok> go do an nslookup of 217.199.212.245. clever Russians. ;)
<ikonia> what's elver about it ?
<ikonia> 245.212.199.217.in-addr.arpa	name = CCXVII.CXCIX.CCXII.CCXLV.quickline.ru.
<Pici> heh
<Myrtti> !list ~= s/No warez/$who: No warez/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-06
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Rob______ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (daniel Rob______)
<elky> those were sleepers by the looks
<elky> oh no, only daniel
<Corey> lolcat needs to hush.
<elky> lolcat needs much more than that.
<elky> i'd settle for hushing though.
<BetaBrain> hlep please
<EvilResistance> FYI, to all ops
<EvilResistance> <BetaBrain> one user in ubuntu-it spamm  bad words
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> BetaBrain, call !ops in channel
<EvilResistance> <BetaBrain> <Sunderland06> he was a saxman from the state of tennessee, first set in with the band at the ripe old age of 3.... weeks old
<BetaBrain> urgent
<EvilResistance> from #freenode
<BetaBrain> hi all
<Corey> Wat
<BetaBrain> sorry
<EvilResistance> any ops within #ubuntu-it, betabrain is here and needs help with this.
<BetaBrain> this user  is  spamm bad words
<BetaBrain>  Last addr  : ~Sunderlan@Wikipedia/Sunderland06
<pangolin> BetaBrain: I will try to find someone to help. Thank you for the report
<Corey> pangolin: Helo.
<pangolin> oh hey Corey :)
<pangolin> thanks for taking a look
<BetaBrain> ok this not much good
<BetaBrain> this user  repeat the spamm
<BetaBrain> now
<pangolin> they appear to have stopped.
<Corey> Indeed.
<BetaBrain> thnk
<BetaBrain> this is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/870988/
<BetaBrain> since he joined
<BetaBrain> this is a lamer -kfcmuncher2012/#ubuntu-it-chat- hi AlexZion
<BetaBrain> * FloodBotIt2 ha impostato un ban su *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.217.42.99.26
<BetaBrain> the same person
<BetaBrain> I think he's stolen identity
<pangolin> they are gone now
<Corey> BetaBrain: It's handled now.  Thanks for bringing it to our attention. :-)
<BetaBrain> for nothing is a pleasure
<BetaBrain> I'm awake at night, and watch the channel
<BetaBrain> bye all see you
<bazhang> abound is confused about what is or is not supported in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Clearly.
<Jordan_U> It is a bit odd that "Ubuntu" can either mean the entire distribution, or the main GNOME based variant. Not sure how best to distinguish between them in conversation.
<bazhang> he's done this before, telling users they cannot ask about xubuntu/lubuntu/etc in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Has it been explained to him that we do have a clear policy on this?
<bazhang> surely
<Jordan_U> Odd. I'm also not sure why they didn't join here.
<bazhang> now he's joining #kubuntu to somehow validate his point
<Jordan_U> My guess is that it was to check the channel topic.
<bazhang> aBound, yes hello
<bazhang> thanks for joining
<aBound> Welcome.
<bazhang> just to be 100% clear aBound , kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ie all official derivatives are perfectly on topic in #ubuntu
<aBound> bazhang, I understand Ubuntu and are it's derivatives are essentially the same but the mechanics of KDE and Unity are two entirely different GUIs at best.
<aBound> This community wiki for ubuntu references specific derivatives for using specific channels: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chat
<bazhang> aBound, if you are not familiar with the differences, different apps, there is no need for you to try to support them, but telling users they cannot ask about them in #ubuntu is not ok
<aBound> bazhang, Yes I can see there are clearly differences but I'm just going by what the topic implies. By default the topic should have some form of identification to those using entirely different derivatives otherwise people should reference channels for other derivatives.
<aBound> Otherwise why have various channels for different support.
<Flannel> flavors, not derivative.
<aBound> Why should #kubuntu, #edbuntu and various other derivatives even exist if people can just hop in the #ubuntu channel for help?
<bazhang> whoops flavors
<aBound> Flannel, bazhang implied derivatives so I went by that aspect. :P
<Flannel> No worries, just nitpicking.  Mint is a derivative, etc.
<aBound> Last time somebody else came in with channel asking for help on Backtrack yet it's based on Ubuntu and Kubuntu is based on Ubuntu yet uses an entirely different GUI.
<aBound> came in the #ubuntu channel**
<aBound> It's like why should we deny anybody using Backtrack then? Seeing as it's based on Ubuntu.
<aBound> Backtrack also uses the KDE GUI.
<aBound> All I can see is a disagreement between me and various Ops.
<Jordan_U> aBound: Backtrack uses a different, and unsupported, set of repositories. What is supported in #ubuntu is anything in the default repositories.
<aBound> Jordan_U, So what if they use different repositories that still doesn't change the fact that it's based on Ubuntu just as much as Kubuntu is.
<aBound> But instead uses an entirely different GUI.
<aBound> It's essentially the same.
<aBound> Linux Mint uses ubuntu's repositories and yet people head to the Linux Mint channel what's your argument?
<Jordan_U> aBound: The Ubuntu repositories are the same for all flavors of Ubuntu. I think a large part of the misunderstanding is that "Ubuntu" can refer either to the distribution as a whole, which includes all of the flavors and any software in Ubuntu's repositories, or "Ubuntu" can sometimes mean the default GNOME based desktop that you get when using the most popular flavor's installer.
<Jordan_U> aBound: Linux Mint has it's own repositories with modified (and added) packages, which we do not support.
<elky> aBound, we cannot be held responsible for the packaging or install scripts or defaults of derivatives. we support what canonical accepts into its repositories only
<elky> we also set the rules for our channels, and as thus, it's our prerogative to decide what is and is not ontopic.
<aBound> The same year, in an effort to increase the compatibility between the two systems, Linux Mint decided to abandon its code-base and changed the way it built its releases. Starting with version 6 "Felicia" each release was now completely based on the latest Ubuntu release
<aBound> ^^ repositories
<elky> it is still not identical to ubuntu.
<elky> if the repositories were unchanged, they wouldn't use different ones.
<aBound> It still doesn't change the aspect of how kubuntu is supported in a ubuntu channel. As I said before why should a kubuntu channel even exist if support can be gathered in a ubuntu channel or xubuntu channel.
<Flannel> aBound: kubuntu and Ubuntu have identical repositories.  Mint uses modified repositories, we have no control over how they modified their repositories, so we cannot support Mint.
<Jordan_U> aBound: Because there are more likely to be people who know KDE apps, and KUbuntu's defaults, in #kubuntu than in #ubuntu. It's a matter of practicality.
<Flannel> (This is also why we send packaging questions to -packaging, bugs to -bugs, etc)
<Flannel> Not because they're "offtopic" for #ubuntu per se, but because there's better channes where people will actually get help.
<aBound> Jordan_U, That might be so but it should be specifically stated in the #ubuntu channel's topic to inform those people.
<Jordan_U> aBound: And the lines are often blurred. Someone might use K3B with GNOME, or Brasero with KDE. Other users may use ratpoison as a WM.
<Jordan_U> aBound: There is only so much room in the channel topic. We may decide to add notes about #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #lubuntu, #ubuntu-server, etc but that is a separate issue. Right now, can we resolve that these things *are* supported officially in #ubuntu first?
<aBound> Jordan_U, Indeed but there's also the aspect of referencing people to a another channel for support.
<Flannel> aBound: Yes, and they'd be referred when it becomes apparent they should be.
<Flannel> Most people don't read the topic anyway.
<Jordan_U> aBound: Great, before we continue can you confirm that you will no longer tell people that KDE and other things are not supported in #ubuntu?
<aBound> Some people use the bot in ubuntu to reference people to the topic. If they don't read the topic that's the person's problem obviously.
<aBound> Jordan_U, I understand what you're saying as it being supported in the #ubuntu channel and the whole thing about people being more knowledgeable in that sense but I still disagree that it should be supported in their with another channel exist for that particular distribution.
<Jordan_U> aBound: I'm sorry for pushing this but I'd really like to be sure it's resolved before we go on with more discussion. Do you agree not to tell users in #ubuntu that software like KDE, which is in the default repositories, is not supported in #ubuntu?
<aBound> Jordan_U, I disagree but more or less I won't join #ubuntu anymore. As I said before the topic should remain specifically for Ubuntu and only ubuntu.
<aBound> Jordan_U, But we're all done here argument is closed.
<aBound> Have a good one ya'll. :)
<Flannel> @mark aBound Seems he's agreed to disagree re: #ubuntu.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Thanks :)
<Tm_T> interesting...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Unit193 said: scrolllock is <reply> For getting the scroll lock indicator working in Ubuntu, see http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/getting-scroll-lock-to-work-in-ubuntu/
 * pangolin slaps nixternal's client into submission
<Unit193> Good job, you slapped it right off.
<Silverlion> i feel a slight violence in this chan here ^^ what is wrong?
<Flannel> Silverlion: nixternal is pouting
<Myrtti> next one and I'll bf it to fix
<Silverlion> what means pouting flannel?
<pangolin> schmollend
<Silverlion> pangolin thx
<Silverlion> AlanBell^^
<Silverlion> sorry Alan ... no intention to ping you :( my client sucks atm
<Jordan_U> Silverlion: nixternal's client is diconnecting and reconnecting a lot, cluttering the channel. The slapping into submission was a joke. Myrtti is now going to ban forward nixternal to ##fix-your-connection to keep the channel clear while letting nixternal know why they were "banned".
<Myrtti> that didn't work like it should have
<mrmist> good effort. 6/10
<Myrtti> yeah, need to have another look at my aliases
 * Myrtti goes to read irssi manual
<pangolin> Also, we don't often get to ban fellow ops. This is one of those rare treats :)
<Flannel> I still think we should've tried to reason with him first.
<pangolin> Flannel: be tried.
<elky> Flannel, you'd get further than some conversations that happen in here.
<pangolin> be tried???
<pangolin> been*
<Jordan_U> Flannel: He has a history. Just look how much comes up if you search for "nixternal" in the ban tracker!
<popey> 05:42:36 <+Jordan_U> It is a bit odd that "Ubuntu" can either mean the entire distribution, or the main GNOME based variant. Not sure how best to distinguish between them in conversation.
<popey> I tend to use the terms "project" and "product" to differentiate
<knome> popey, "ubuntu desktop" vs "ubuntu" ?
<Tm_T> "unity desktop" vs "gnome desktop" etc
<Flannel> Ubuntu the project (or the distro) vs Ubuntu the flavor
<Jordan_U> The Ubuntu flavor of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> :)
<Flannel> Jordan_U: yes
<Flannel> just like the Kubuntu flavor of Ubuntu.
<Flannel> You can install Ubuntu without a GUI, that's still Ubuntu, and then you install ubuntu-desktop, and you now have the Ubuntu flavor.  Or if you feel better this way: You can install Kubuntu, and then install the Ubuntu flavor alongside of that.
<Jordan_U> It makes sense, but I'm not sure any of the suggestions alone would clarify things. I think it's always going to require an extra sentence or two of initial explanation.
<Flannel> since some people are queasy about referencing server/cli
<Flannel> Ubuntu the distro has many flavors, one of which is Ubuntu the flavor (another is Kubuntu)
<Flannel> Ubuntu the distro has soylent green, Ubuntu the flavor doesn't.
<topyli> i wonder what i'm running. jussi had (of course) installed kubuntu on this machine. i then installed ubuntu-desktop and removed all the kde bits, then proceeded to transform it into a default gnome desktop a la debian, removing the unity bits and upgrading the old gnome 3.2 bits from the gnome-team ppa
<Jordan_U> Everyone thinks I can solve their problem tonight I guess :)
<Silverlion> Jordan_U i am happy that i am not you ;)
<bazhang> fireball had this issue before, mi3 and another nick as well
<ikonia> that's why I cut no slack
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> ie total of 3
<ikonia> many other issues and constantly "i'll do what I want" approach
<bazhang> ghosty
<ikonia> not seen that one
<ikonia> but mi3 and fireball, sure
<mneptok> ikonia: do you have any coffee?
<mneptok> ikonia: do you have any hot beverages?
<ikonia> I've just made a coffee
<bazhang> * [ghosty] (~fireball@14.194.210.89): fireball
<ikonia> yes,
<mneptok> ikonia: do you have any drinks that are good oin the morning?
<mneptok> ikonia: do you have any drinks that are dark in color?
<ikonia> ooh I see
<ikonia> he's welcome back in, I only kicked him
<mneptok> (these are 100% *different* questions, BTW) ;)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> oh hi. hilights.
<bazhang> an y idea what mali is on about in +1
<pangolin> no, but zzecool seemed to
<bazhang> captain_america is very reminiscent of ghostwolf
<bazhang> hard to tell with that host though
<bazhang> is pythonsnake just trolling?
<Pici> Where now?
<bazhang> just via vmware/parallels and only mac os server
<Pici> I mean what channel?
<bazhang> Pici, in #ubuntu , recommending notepad++
<pangolin> I didn't read it as a recommendation for notepad++ but he was being a little less than helpful
<ikonia> pangolin: pythonsnake is a troll - hence why he's been banned for it
<Myrtti> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<h00k> !away > schredder_away
<Companion> RAWR!!!
<Companion> oCean, <3
<oCean> heh, hi
<oCean> let me check the tracker, hang on
 * Companion nibbles oCean his ear
<Companion> found in my log that I accidently /noticed the channel I see ; /
<Companion> instead of a user name
<oCean> yeah, that probably triggered it
<Companion> oCean, now I am definitely sure to wreck up that tab key for good
<Companion> still I wonder how its possible to make such error : /
<oCean> hehe, ok. I'm about to remove it.. stand by
<oCean> Companion: ok, can you try to /join?
<Companion> I am already in
<Companion> dint got kicked ;')
<oCean> okay! All set then
<pangolin> Companion: Please take care in the future not to notice the entire channel.
<Companion> pangolin, yea accidently auto completed with a #
<pangolin> no worries.
<Companion> with was pretty stupid :D
<Companion> pangolin, I ticked some were a box that completes and adds #
<Companion> Thanks oCean and pangolin
<pangolin> have a good day
<Companion> pangolin, werent you there when that hapend? ;o
<Companion> aight I know how late it is :(
 * Companion parts
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-07
<azriel> I dont know if my problem is ubuntu or not, I'm trying to run a program i wrote but it's saying: bash: ./dist/GSAM.exe: cannot execute binary file, is this a known problem?
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, neil__ said: ubottu: that error no longer is accurate as the launch error is no longer displayed
<azriel> what?
<Pici> azriel: It appears you've been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops due to your recent behavior in #ubuntu
<Pici> Allright then.
<Unit193> -irc
<Pici> Hi again.
<Pici> or not..
<azriel> ?
<Pici> Hi again.....
<azriel> hi im new to the irc thing
<azriel> so do you know what's wrong with my computer?
<Pici> Well, I'd like to remind you of our channel guidelines, since the last time you were in #ubuntu you appeared to not have any knowledge of them.
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> Please take a look and remember that #ubuntu is an all volunteer channel and that cursing and disrepecting our helpers is not tolerated.
<azriel> k
<azriel> ok I've read them
<azriel> I'll keep the page bookmarked
<Pici> Okay, I'm going to unban you.  Keep in mind we aren't going to be so lenient if there is a next time.
<Pici> azriel: you're all set.
<azriel> thank you
<ubottu> Fyodorovna called the ops in #ubuntu (tuxsv,)
<bazhang> <lerop> anyone willing to write me a fully selinux script for 11.10 it can be python if thats easier and be willing to do it for $25
<elky> in -devel too
<bazhang> whats with pondera
<bazhang> just asking the m to msgthebot
<userman> hi ll
<userman> *all
<bazhang> hi
<userman> is there an admin here?
<pangolin> what can we help you with userman
<userman> ive got banned from ubuntu-de for telling my opinion - I did not use swearwords or insults, i just told those guys my opinion about their rude behavior to new members
<pangolin> userman: join #ubuntu-irc please and we can talk about it there
<userman> thx
<pangolin> userman: Since there is nothing for us to help you with. Please part this channel.
<elky> someone prep a kb for omido? i have one prepped for dannel
<pangolin> give bazhang temp op :)
<bazhang> just +m the channel for a few
<elky> i'm more hoping they take this rope
<elky> mostly dannel, because next time we might not be babysitting.
<bazhang> dannel is the real instigator of all this
<elky> dannel didn't make omido say that.
<bazhang> goldaurum is grex0
<bazhang> only -ot's reigning ban evader
<elky> we know this how?
<Pici> the bans no longer stand afaik
<pangolin> hmm, things are getting out of control in there
<elky> <omido> Say my regards to your mom's Israeli boyfriend. FU jewish cuckold
<elky> * omido has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<elky> Huge loss.
<pangolin> I see LTB in his future
<pangolin> Long Term Ban*
<pangolin> before anyone asks
<pangolin> who would have guessed that the solution was ryax
<vibhav> Flood at #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<vibhav> done
<Myrtti> srp_: hi, how can we help you?
<srp_> Myrtti: sorry.. joined the channel by mistake.. read the description now.. sorry..
<ikonia> he didn't join by mistake
<ikonia> 119.82.126.162
<ikonia> vijaym trying to ban evade, but I put a forward on
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> I'm getting seriously bored with the offtopic in #ubuntu
<topyli> -ot, on the other hand, is very quiet. there might be some synergy there
<ikonia> hello srp__
<ikonia> or vijaym
<ikonia> srp__: you need to speak if you are going to re-gain access to #ubuntu
<bazhang> must be blame ubuntu week
<popey> s/week/year/
<mneptok> popey: don't do that. now i stink and need a hairvut and shave *really* badly.
<Ho^Oh> ikonia: What the hell is your problem.
<Ho^Oh> Chill out. Gawd.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: I asked you to stop aiding the sillyness that was going on in
<ikonia> you continued, I've removed you, you're welcome to rejoin as you have done, but please don't
<ikonia> if people come in making silly comments, please don't try to start "joking" conversations about, it just adds others (as you saw) to make comments
<ikonia> (please)
<ikonia> doable ?
<Ho^Oh> I didn't post any more jokes regardign it..
<ikonia> no, but others where and you started making "lol" comments
<Ho^Oh> You'rejust being a fast tight ass about it.
<ikonia> it just fules it for comments
<ikonia> fuels even
<ikonia> in future, if you could please try not to make those comments, so that others don't join in, it would be most appreciated
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: is that acceptable ?
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, me?
<Ho^Oh> It' not even all that serious, it dies out quick.
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: no, Ho^Oh
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, what about me
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: it's not serious, I agree, but it's also not needed in such as busy channel
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: same for you really - you saw the user was removed, you saw me ask other users to stop making comments about it, and you posted another comment after I'd already asked.
<ikonia> same to you really something silly happens in the channel, it was delt with, just leave it be,
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, oh sorry wont do it anymore
<ikonia> the more someone makes a comment/joke, the more others want to join in that joke,
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: no problem,
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: thank you, you're of course welcome to rejoin #ubuntu
<scriptwarlock> ikonia, thanks :)
<ikonia> scriptwarlock: great, please /part this channel, appreciate you joining
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: you ok with that too ?
<Ho^Oh> ikonia: You're still were out of line with that kick.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: your entitled to your opinion
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: however, I asked you, you continued to contribute to the joke discussion, so I remove dyou
<ikonia> now I'm asking you not to do that sort of thing again
<ikonia> is that acceptable ?
<Ho^Oh> To be asked to not make a joke is one thng, but throwing a person out for something like this is just kickhappy.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: asking to not make a joke, ignoring that and continuing in the disucssion is just rude
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: hence why you and all the others got kicked
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: bottom line - sorry if you feel it's harsh, but it doesn't change anything
<ikonia> I need to know you understand that I've asked you to not make those sorts of jokes/comments in the support channel in future, and you are comfortable with that
<ikonia> as long as you are comfortable with that, I'm happy, and there is no issue
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: all good ?
<Ho^Oh> I meant that it was fine to be asked to move back on topic, I get the point but the whole channel was no where near being derailed, I'm sure if anyone knew an answer to a question involving Ubuntu, those participating would've made answering that first priority rather than cracking anymore jokes.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: not disussing that
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: I'm discussing if you are comfortable no making/particiapting in that sort of joking discussion in the main support channel please.
<ikonia> "not" sorry
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: all clear ? and you're ok with that ?
<Ho^Oh> I can sit in a channel and not crack jokes every five seconds, but not comfortable if none can be made. It wasn't really a discussion as I didn't turn it into a topic.
<ikonia> Ho^Oh: ok, if you are not conformtable not making jokes in #ubuntu, don't use the channel then
<ikonia> if you're not comfortable keeping it to support discussion #ubuntu may not be a good fit for you
<ikonia> joking comments build up into discussion / participation from others, as was seen in the example where I asked you to stop
<Myrtti> you're welcome to sit in #ubuntu-offtopic and crack jokes all the time if you want
<Myrtti> it's quite quiet there so there's plenty of airspace for knockknock jokes
<Myrtti> and better
<Myrtti> I prefer puns myself.
<Ho^Oh> Myrtti: The offtopic channel isn't as busy, if anything, I would be better off in freenode's main channel for regular chat.
<Myrtti> feel free to use that for jokes then. We all need a bit of fun in our lives. #defocus is quite quiet at the moment too
<Tm_T> good work ikonia
<bazhang> * srp__ (~linuxusr@223.228.63.45) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> ikonia, ha s he been unbanned?
<Myrtti> doesn't look like it judging from monitor
<Myrtti> his ip and ident have changed
<bazhang> <kaitlyn_> FloodBot 2: can you help me?
<bazhang> probably better than me at this point
<bazhang> no idea why trevor is recommending tuxboot rather than unetbootin
<bazhang> * [XubuntuOne] (~XubuntuOn@100-37-215.ftth.xms.internl.net): XubuntuOne
<silverlion> evening
<Myrtti> was that triggered?
<theadmin> Can someone get rid of Gorilla_no_baka or what's-his-name... My head hurts enough without the trolls lol
<Myrtti> well he is quiet for now
<theadmin> Indeed
<theadmin> Hope he'll quiet down...
<theadmin> Thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-08
<bazhang> srp_, hi
<pangolin> !crosspost > computer_
<Tm_T> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Tm_T> ...ubottu doesn't answer to me in PM
<Unit193> Did you still use !?
<Tm_T> Unit193: yes and no, and no it shouldn't matter
<Tm_T> or maybe I'm just too old to figure out what am I doing in overall (;
<Tm_T> srp_: hi, how can we help you today?
<AlanBell> morning srp_
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> if he doesn't speak the next time he joins I'm going to change it from a ban to a ban forward
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> other way around
<Silverlion> hi srp_ how could we help you?
<topyli> beyond help, i'm afraid
<ikonia> I'll just change it to a straight ban
<Pici> These aren't the lists you're looking for.
<ikonia> ha
<bazhang> <JackDacks> shaneo, the external injection is behind c++ where as C sharp is usually sharper than a plus sign. Obviously
<bazhang> some kind of bot?
<ikonia> just an idiot
<bazhang> ssh through the terminal? is that not redundant?
<ikonia> it's the only way to use ssh....through a terminal
<bazhang> no idea what freewayzifi is talking about then
<ikonia> no, I don't think he does at this moment
<Pici> Well, theres scp, and sftp, and sshfs, which don't necessarily need the terminal.
<bazhang> seems to be just talking nonsense
<ikonia> Pici: I guess it depends on the context, "putty" isn't a terminal, but it does run within a terminal environment
<Pici> aye
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<bazhang> * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to ElitestFX
<bazhang> was that a response to !beer ?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I noticed it yesterday
<bazhang> is it #ubuntu-411 today ?
<pangolin> seems like it
<bazhang> centos/asterisk   alabama tz, what next
<pangolin> seriously...system admins who can't figure out what city to use for tz :/
<bazhang> oy vey
<oCean> ppa mess :(
<ikonia> you could see that was coming
<ikonia> "I don't know what I'm doing how do I add a PPA I don't know if I want"
<ikonia> someone helped him add it, he installed stuff
<ikonia> "how do I remove a PPA"
<ikonia> I could see it coming a mile off
<ikonia> we need to do something better with PPA's not the technology but how we actually provide support in #ubuntu
 * Myrtti goes to pull cables from freenode servers
<Myrtti> shutting down network in 3... 2...
<popey> why not tell him how to remove the ppa?
<ikonia> that works
<oCean> am i still connected?
<ikonia> popey: he's being told
<Tm_T> oCean: no you're not
<ikonia> however if it's already downloaded stuff.....it may be a mess again to clear up
<ikonia> depending on what's been downloaded
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed
<popey> not really
<popey> ppa-purge works very well
<popey> reverting back to the previous state
<ikonia> sorry, I don't believe it does
<ikonia> I'm sure it does in some situations
<popey> i believe it does because I use it every day
<popey> </tired_old_argument>
<ikonia> a well maintained repo
<ikonia> I watch people use it and it doesn't work, I've tried it as a test with some crappy repos and it's failed
<ikonia> popey: I'm not trying to argue, I'm trying to look at a way we can perhaps help someone/people in general a little better
<Tm_T> popey: hmmm, just the other day a guy had his system in a bad state after doing ppa-purge (:
<Tm_T> I wonder what he had done with it to get it like that though
<ikonia> try to steer people from pushing the PPA as a first choice, or try to teach people how to evaluate the risks of the PPA they are offering to people
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<Tm_T> ikonia: sounds good
<ikonia> I just don't know how to go about it
<ikonia> it's pie in the sky talk at this moment
<oCean> Well, we've tried to word it in the SupportersGuide (Do recommend software sources in a logical order) but that part still needs better phrasing I think
<ikonia> the supporters guide is pretty soild in my view
<ikonia> I just can't think of a method to get people to evalute the real need of the user and if a PPA is the best solution, and if it is is that PPA a "good" one
<ikonia> can someone please translate !list into good Italian, I've never seen a non-italian ask for it
<Pici> LjL would be the best person for that.
<oCean> in #debian the answer is "vattene via"
<pangolin> I don't think it is a good idea to single out a specific language
<pangolin> Would send the wrong message IMO
<pangolin> I believe LjL would agree
<ikonia> this is it ???
<ikonia> it's mental
<ikonia> it's ONLY italians who do this
<ikonia> yet we can't put it into italian because it's singling people otu
<ikonia> it is that nationality that's doing it though ???
<ikonia> I have never seen anyone from a non .it ip use !list
<pangolin> I don't feel that translating it to Italian will help diminish the amount of !list the channel gets
<ikonia> no, but it may make it clear that it's not a warez channel
<pangolin> and it sends the message that Ubuntu thinks all Italians are warez hunters.
<ikonia> no problem, lets just ignore the reality of who's doing it
<pangolin> not ignoring it but why single them out.
<ikonia> why not send testicular cancer information to women too....lets not single out the men
<pangolin> it won't stop them.
<ikonia> no, but it may get the message across, first time clearly that it's not a warez channel
<popey> i dont think it would help at all
<pangolin> to that single user maybe
<ikonia> fine, leave it then
<popey> the poeple who come in arrive, do !list and leave
<popey> they dont come back, they don't run ubuntu
<ikonia> or do it 10 times and end up getting kicked
<popey> nobody ever learns from it
<ikonia> lets remove the list factoid then
<ikonia> it's a large one that floods
<pangolin> black or white.
<ikonia> not really a suggestion
<ikonia> if the !list factoid doesn't provide much use, lets get rid of it
<ikonia> if you think it does, leave it alone
<pangolin> the factoid is useful but not for stopping the problem
<ikonia> in what way is it useful ?
<ikonia> !list
<ubottu> ikonia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> (let me re-read it)
<pangolin> it tells the user that we don't do warez.
<pangolin> but it can't tell stop the problem because not every single person looking for warez is there to read it.
<ikonia> so telling them clearly in their native language is not of value
<popey> we get people doing !list on channels on lots of networks, they just go for which ever channel has most people in it
<bazhang> <trevor69420> i love ubuntu... but i really wish it were compatible with the internet
<ikonia> I agree, I don't think you can "stop it"
<ikonia> I was just suggesting changing it to italian as it is always italian ip's / speakers doing it
<ikonia> get the message across clear
<ikonia> if there is no value in it, leave it alone
<pangolin> the message is clear, even if they can't read it in English. the trigger gives them a output that is not expected and they get the picture, some are a little slower at getting "it"
<Tm_T> ikonia: I'm unsure how it is not getting the message actoss clear now
<ikonia> Tm_T: then leave it
<ikonia> I didn't think it got the message across as you often see people just doing !list sleep 10 !list, sleep 10
<ikonia> but if you're happy it's clear, just leave it be
<bazhang> do we need a factoid for the supportersguide?
<Tm_T> ikonia: if we remove the factoid, people ask "what is the command to get the file list" (yes, seen it happening before we had this factoid)
<ikonia> Tm_T: I'm sure
<Tm_T> ikonia: but what I do think, the factoid is not only for those who do call !list, but also others who see it, so they know what it's about and don't try fishing it
<oCean> bazhang: I think so
<ikonia> great, so leave it
<Tm_T> ikonia: I do believe we can improve it yet (:
<ikonia> if it's fine, leave it, I only said get rid of it, because it was said no-one reads it
<ikonia> I didn't see the point of having it hit a long worded factoid if no-one read it
<Tm_T> heh, I think it's bit too lenghty
<bazhang> oCean, okay
<oCean> bazhang: try to reason with him in pm
<oCean> I will*
<ikonia> he's been spoken to a few times before
<ikonia> hence why I'm tried of it
<bazhang> so when  people are suggesting some 3rd party stuff, we can !guide
<bazhang> oCean, ah whoops I've got a PM open with him as well
<ikonia> ughghh
<Tm_T> bazhang: no, that would be abusing supportguidelines if you ask me
<ikonia> I don't think we should hit people with !read a guide if they suggest 3rd party stuff
<Tm_T> ^
<ikonia> it's just going to be !guide !guide !guide !guide
<bazhang> then in the topic?
<Pici> !guide is the server guide.
<ubottu> But guide already means something else!
<LjL> ikonia, pangolin, Pici: i've talked to italian ops about this before, they wouldn't be pleased with it being in italian, just as they're not pleased with people redirecting !list'ers to -it (which is what prompted me to talk to them about it). and i agree with them. "No warez" is perfectly understandable for an italian anyway.
<Pici> yes, I just said that ubottu.
<pangolin> in the topic and we can actively link it to the helpers we know will benefit from it
<Tm_T> LjL: I agree
<ikonia> LjL: fair enough (never seen anyone push them to -it before)
<ubottu> In ubottu, WouterDS said: What time is it?
<oCean> I think !list should say "Please tell us why you thought this channel has downloads, and receive a FREE download @ ubuntu.com!"
<LjL> sometimes i want to message them and ask, but then i'm scared they'll just go all ASL
<knome> LjL, ask what? a/s/l ? :P
<oCean> I don't even expect an answer at all
<LjL> knome: ask why they think the channel features downloading warez
<mneptok>  /join #elpaso
<mneptok> oops, wanted #juarez
<trevor69420> can i please be -q in ubuntu
<trevor69420> #ubuntu*
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> trevor69420: stand by, please.
<trevor69420> standing by
<mneptok> trevor69420: twice in as many days you have been removed from #ubuntu for being offtopic.
<trevor69420> really? today was the first time that i am aware of
<trevor69420> unless i am missing something
<mneptok> trevor69420: yesterday you were kicked from the channel by ikonia for discussing a troll that said they would hack people using their Windows computer.
<mneptok> troll. do not respond.
<trevor69420> oh i guess i remember that...
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<trevor69420> then i wrote +b to have him banned
<mneptok> read those. takes 3m or so if English is your first language.
<trevor69420> i'm familiar with the guidelines i've been in ubuntu for nearly a little over 5 years (granted under a few nicks)
<trevor69420> but i wil l refresh myself
<mneptok> trevor69420: you know that door down the hall to #ubuntu-offtopic i'm sure.
<mneptok> trevor69420: give or receieve support is the only time to focus IRC on #ubuntu. put something else on auto-join to socialize. WFM.
<mneptok> you can also "receive" support. hopefully from a typist.
<trevor69420> yes i do..... and always in there... i guess my main concern is that the reason why i was kicked this time was they said i was off topic when someone else replied the exact same thing to someone's question and he didnt get warned or kicked or anything, but whatever i guess the ops can pick and choose
<trevor69420> well not the exact same thing but along the lines
 * mneptok summons bazhang 
<pangolin> the reason for your kick was because you had already been warned earlier.
<trevor69420> and i was in the middle of typing the answer to his question when i was removed
<mneptok> trevor69420: try the same approach in a 3-car drag race that's pursued by a single police officer.
<mneptok> trevor69420: "they did it, too!" is not the place you want to go in that situation. or this.
<trevor69420> ok from now on i will just remain a robot and just spit out answers to problems instead of lightening the  mood my fault to think that would be acceptable
<trevor69420> drag racing isnt a good analogy since drag racing is dangerous but i see your point you want to keep everything strictly business
<mneptok> trevor69420: i think the bigger problem you had was a distinct lack of contrition. and i don;t think that problem has been resolved.
<pangolin> trevor69420: imagine if 400 people are all trying to lighten the mood, how do you think that would affect the support being given/received in the channel
<trevor69420> nvm... i'll get in another way i got 7 Class A IP ranges to work with so it doesnt really matter but i'm not gonna be remorseful over saying what i said considering it seemed to be acceptable for other users to say it, and i feel i do offer alot of support to the channel and that should count towards something...  you guys cna pick and choose who you want to enforce with your rules all you want...
<trevor69420> good day
<mneptok> ban evasion is against Freenode policy.
<trevor69420> ok...
<mneptok> The More You Know ....
<trevor69420> good luck finding me
 * mneptok is not Freenode staff
<mneptok> so good luck maintaining my interest.
<pangolin> trevor69420: a moment
<pangolin> trevor69420: We are not asking you to apologize. just want you to agree to follow the channel guidelines to help keep the channel helpful.
<pangolin> If you are willing to agree to that I am willing to let you back in #ubuntu
<pangolin> I guess not.
<trevor69420> i'll agree if you guys agree to equally enforce the rules to all people... but when there are a number of people all talking off topic and i make one remark that is, respectifully,  in my opinion a gray area (seeing as it was in response to a ubuntu question, whereas others where answering questions that had nothing to do with ubuntu ehem... android amongst a debian question or two, and they werent warned or anything).  I have no issues providing
<trevor69420> support but if you want to micromanage the channel micomanage it for everyone equally...
<ikonia> trevor69420: nah - it's not a I'll agree if you agree type of deal
<ikonia> here are the rules - if you don't like them - don't use the channel
<ikonia> tried of trying to negotiate with you
<trevor69420> but it doesnt matter what you guys decide... i'll let you know when I see one that is off topic that doesnt get enforced and i'll message you
<ikonia> trevor69420: you can ask someone your self
<ikonia> "hi, any chance you can move the offtopic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic"
<ikonia> really easy
<Jordan_U> trevor69420: We do try to enforce rules reasonably and equally, but we're not always watching the channel, we may miss things, and we may disagree with you (and sometimes among each other) about what warrants a kick/ban. (and not all actions by ops need to be kicks/bans, most times we start with a comment like you can make as ikonia gave an example of).
<pangolin> trevor69420: it appears we disagree. I'm afraid the ban will remain.
<trevor69420> ok...
<pangolin> Please part the channel if there is nothing else.
<pangolin> trevor69420: you are welcome to return and try to resolve this later.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-09
<vibhav> IS Like really a bot?
<bazhang> not that we know of
<bazhang> whoops
<glosoli> there is troll in ubuntu+1
<bazhang> grep youtube-dl? does that make sense in conjuction with conky?
<Tm_T> bazhang: hardly
<bazhang> Tm_T, thats what I thought. mi3/fireball nonsense I guess
<bazhang> heh the other slash
<ikonia> like is a bot
<bazhang> no! your other left!
<ikonia> it's been banned from ubuntu because it was a bot
<bazhang> nah not  a bot.
<pangolin> if so it is the worst coded bot in history
<bazhang> just an annoying user who speaks almost zero english
<h00k> well, at least it may be 'running'
<h00k> a badly coded one would probably crash :(
<pangolin> btw his spanish is spot on.
<bazhang> he brightened up when ham radio was mentioned.
<h00k> sinkosy is seriously having issues
<ikonia> it was a bot in #ubuntu
<h00k> sinosky?
<h00k> er, sinkosy?
<ikonia> as I recall some staff members kicked "like" out of channels also because it was a bot
<ikonia> just checking the info in bt
<h00k> ah. interesting.
<h00k> It sure was annoying.
<bazhang> worst bot ever if so
<ikonia> the ISP is the same as the one that was banned
<ikonia> maybe there is a human controlling it at this moment
<bazhang> yet the user Like has been around -ot for a very long time
<ikonia> I've never actually seen him in offtopic before
<bazhang> so either his account has been hijacked
<ikonia> well, the IP address matches the bot in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I suspect he ran a bot, and has now stopped/manually controlling it
<ikonia> some of the conversation in #ubuntu from him appears to have been human too though, as you say
<bazhang> yeah that sounds right
<bazhang> I remember ##linux banning it
<ikonia> it may be a bot that he sometimes disables so he can type himself
<bazhang> * [starsunflower] (~starsunfl@174.124.180.51): Su Smith
<bazhang> Girlygirl?
<h00k> perhaps
<bazhang> * [n0t3a5y2type] (~ou818@core.routed.com): BillShut
<bazhang> yet more nonsense
<ikonia> great
<bazhang> <moo->  /nick smallfoot-    loverly
<Pici> great
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (saray is insulting in spanish)
<ikonia> not seen fdoving for a while
<M4dH4TT3r> hey folks any chance i can be unbanned today
<ikonia> nope
<M4dH4TT3r> lol hi ikonia
<ikonia> take care
<M4dH4TT3r> have a good one ikonia
<ikonia> you two, night
<pangolin> Airtrek: Anything I can help you with?
<Airtrek> no i thought it was free to join
<Airtrek> but thank you
<Airtrek> should i go if i'm not op?
<pangolin> please
<Airtrek> oh ok srry
<pangolin> _Marcus: Do you need something from the ops team?
<_Marcus> Huh? Oh, no.
<_Marcus> Should I leave then?
<pangolin> So you're just trolling
<_Marcus> No
<Myrtti> what brought you here in the first place?
<_Marcus> Curiosity.
<pangolin> you clearly saw me state in -ot that this channel was for users who have a reason to be in here
<Myrtti> oh, that
<_Marcus> I'll leave then :/
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-10
<tjiggi_fo> anyone here?
<Silverlion> tjiggi_fo: affirmative
<tjiggi_fo> read this: http://pastebin.com/kcJMVaE3 and tell tsimpson to read it too
<phillw> Silverlion: the one from tjiggi_fo ?
<Silverlion> phillw: affirmative
<phillw> Silverlion: I got bored... If someone would tell me what the infraction is? As it was reported from -ot and being asked to be on there, what is the issue?
<Silverlion> phillw: i have not a single clue ... just got the link from tjiggi_fo
<Silverlion> with the request to pass it to tsimpsion
<phillw> let them sort it out. I do not touch -ot areas unless there is a clear breach of freenode regs.
<phillw> I treat -ot as an ## area
<bazhang> gassypoots clearly has no interest in being helped
<ubottu> pfifo called the ops in #ubuntu (Shinkamu1)
<theadmin> Get rid of crizzy please, saying Windows is better than Linux in an Ubuntu channel is unacceptable
<oCean> ehrm...
<topyli> phillw: problem is, -ot is not in fact ## area. it is an ubuntu channel where our guidelines stand
<topyli> please don't make your own interpretations of what is and what should be. these things are very clear unless we ourselves start messing them up
<phillw> topyli: I do know that all channels fall under freenode rules, but what is acceptable on an offtopic channel <> support channel. When the rules are clearly written, we can follow them & make sure others also do.
<topyli> ubuntu channels have their own rules in addition to freenode's
<topyli> which are clearly written down
<phillw> So, can you answer me what is the point of -ot if it is not a placce to stretch your legs away from support channels?
<topyli> that is exactly the point
<topyli> what's the question? :)
<phillw> topyli: I treat -ot as ## in terms of policing. Can you point me to the rules that let me know the policing differences between a support channel an -ot and where they differ from ##? I'm all for learning as a trainee :)
<Myrtti> first of all we'd need to know what you think defines "##"
<topyli> the "policing" is exactly the same, only the channels have different topics. #ubuntu is for support for example, #ubuntu-offtopic is for relaxing. your ## interpretation just does not hold
<phillw> Myrtti: a room that follows freenode rules, no other additional rules
<Myrtti> er right
<topyli> -ot certainly does not fall under that definition
<phillw> I'm glad that our -ot does not fall under that remit, then :)
<Myrtti> so you treat it as something that fall under only freenode rules?
<Myrtti> falls, even
<phillw> Myrtti: yeah, we do.. that is the raison d'etre for it.
<topyli> who is "we"?
<topyli> because you're wrong in this matter
<phillw> topyli: the people authorised to action breakage of the freenode rules. Those rules are nice and straight forward
<Myrtti> that would explain a few things I've not understood about the channel, and is also somewhat worrysome.
<phillw> topyli: I'm all ears, do please explain.
<topyli> nobody is authorized to break freenode rules
<phillw> correct
<Myrtti> and you don't expect people in #lubuntu-offtopic to honor Ubuntu Code of Conduct, or IRC guidelines?
<phillw> IIRC applies to #lubuntu and is enforced. -ot follows freenode rules. As to why CoC / IIRC wish to enforce additional rules on the -ot area is, IMHO well outside of your remit.
<tsimpson> following the Code of Conduct is a requirement in all Ubuntu related channels (as well as any other form of communication in the Ubuntu community), the IRC Guidelines are really just an IRC-specific extension to that code
<phillw> tsimpson: which part of CoC is not covered in freenode rules? I'm not being antagonistic, I really do want to learn the difference.
<topyli> #lubuntu-offtopic is in the ubuntu namespace, and is expected to follow the CoC and the IRC guidelines. i don't think this is negotiable. if you want a channel with easier expectations, feel free to create a channel outside our namespace
<tsimpson> the Guidelines are (iirc) a requirement for the core channels, other channels can either choose to use it or not
<tsimpson> the CoC is not optional in any part of the community
<phillw> topyli: that's odd, Ubuntu Beginners Team did, and it got closed down.
<topyli> #lubuntu-offtopic qualifies as a core channel
<phillw> topyli: qualifies by whom? When was the vote held?
<phillw> #lubuntu is a core channel & allowed official bots, -ot was never mentioned.
<topyli> no votes. it is documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<tsimpson> phillw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope contains a definition of what qualifies as core
<topyli> #l-ot is "Main off-topic/discussion channel for Ubuntu, or for an officially supported or officially recognised Ubuntu derivative"
<tsimpson> in short, main support and offtopic channels for Ubuntu and official (as defined by Canonical) derivatives
<phillw> I note the word "qualify", it does state "has to be"
<topyli> it is a core channel, that's not for discussion
<phillw> *does not*
<phillw> thank you all for clearing that up. I will pen an email to the lubuntu members telling them that -ot is no longer -ot
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<phillw> ditto
<tsimpson> phillw: if it was a place where the CoC could be violated at whim, then please do pen an announcement stating that it's no longer the case
<phillw> tsimpson: there is never a case where CoC breach would be tolerated
<tsimpson> so it's just the IRC Guidelines that you object to? if so, which part(s) in particular don't fit with #lubuntu-offtopic?
<tsimpson> by "object to", I mean "object to being applied to #lubuntu-offtopic"
<phillw> But, I seek clarification on where IIRC rules are different to freenode rules for an -ot?
<tsimpson> the rules are freenode rules + Code of Conduct + IRC Guidelines
<topyli> it should be obvious that ubuntu offopic channels are different from #defocus, for example
<phillw> I was the guy who asked for -ot precisely to have an area away from the support channel.
<tsimpson> there's nothing stopping it from being that
<phillw> then, to go full circle.. why does someone find it worrysome about #lubuntu-ot ?
<Myrtti> I doubt anyone is coming to the channel slapping the rules on the table and killing the discussion right now because the rules are different, unless you do it
<topyli> i'm pulling up the pub analogy again. there are some where anything goes, and there are some where a certain standard of behavior is expected unless you want to be thrown out. ubuntu channels fall in the latter category
<Myrtti> but the fact that you didn't know or realise that the Code of Conduct of IRC guidelines apply to #l-ot is worrysome
<Myrtti> atleast to me
<topyli> phillw: i don't even know what #lubuntu-offtopic is like. i took issue with your comment about the guidelines and how they supposedly don't apply to the channel
<phillw> topyli: as a holder of a pub licence I know what you mean. I explain to my staff that there is a line in the sand that may not be crossed.
<topyli> right
<Myrtti> on top of that there is the nationwide laws about serving alcohol
<Myrtti> and countywide licence restrictions.
<topyli> these might be analogue to the freenode rules, in this discussion. the ubuntu guidelines are the pub-specific standards
<phillw> topyli: in an -ot I, personally would only intervene if it was a breach of freenode. They have a good set of rules, I also use both the standard CoC and the advanced one for people placed in a position of trust.
<Myrtti> there is a saying in Finnish and I think it fits here. Lillukanvarsia.
<phillw> topyli: you will be familiar with the standard version of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29
<topyli> phillw: i see. but your job is to uphold the CoC and the IRC guidelines in your channels
<topyli> so i suggest you rethink this
<tsimpson> there already is a leadership code of conduct
<tsimpson> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/leadership-conduct
<phillw> tsimpson: oddly enough, that is the one! As released under share and share alike by Ubuntu
<Myrtti> honestly, if things keep working without a hitch and people behave as expected, it doesn't matter which document sanctions flipping the bird on a channel or mooning the channel goers
<topyli> heh
<Myrtti> So now that we've established the fact that code of conduct, freenode rules and irc guidelines apply to #l-ot, I don't see where the problem is
<Myrtti> as long as you are aware that they do
<Myrtti> and since you've already been acting like they do, even if you've called the tomato toumatou instead of tohmato, then we're sorted
<Myrtti> the name of the document is irrelevant, it's what is acted on that means something
<topyli> yeah
<phillw> Myrtti: we all came up though the ranks, as I actioned OP privs to people they had to to convince me that they had not only understood the 'basic' CoC, but also the higher one.
<topyli> good policy
<phillw> The glee is that the task of so deciding on a "fit and proper person" no longer weighs upon my shoulders .... IRCC now does that :D
<topyli> the ircc no longer has the ability to be aware of all good op candidates on all ubuntu channels, so it is up to you to identify them in the #lubuntu space and encourage them to apply
<Myrtti> write testimonials on their wikipage and/or IRCC email address and the bright light shall shine
<phillw> topyli: the reason I parted company from UBT was 'council'. I'm really pleased to see UBT have scrapped it, had they had people like Alan on theirs things would not have gotten silly. I spend a fair bit of time and energy encouraging people to take up the challenge of being a moderator on IRC / Forum etc.
<topyli> if you think a council is doing a bad job, you change the people. you don't have to throw away the entire institution - it was created for a purpose
<phillw> Myrtti: watch benonsoftware, he is already a full ubuntu member at the tender age of 14. He, and the likes of AlexAv are our future. It really is a privalidge to assist them.
<Myrtti> I've seen Linux geeks who have been brilliant at age 14. Then I've also seen people who haven't been.
<topyli> there are brilliant 14 year olds and there are 41 yeah olds you don't even want to look at
<Myrtti> the prime example is now studying in nearby technical university and she AFAIK compiled the kernel for the first time when she was 14 or so. She must be 19 or so now.
<topyli> breaking news, people are different! but i do believe everyone is good at something
<topyli> how old was marcelo when he started maintaining the linux kernel? 16 maybe?
<topyli> 18
<phillw> We have seen the spectacular rise and fall of MichealH ... That really hurt me, as I reckoned he would 'make the grade'... but not every apprentice gets past the finishing line. To hark back to the pubs... I am a trainer for people in the cellar side of it. some pass, some fail.
<topyli> maybe this should continue in -ops-team if we're talking about people with names
<phillw> topyli: so true, everyone has a talent. The key to happiness is finding it & encouraging them to follow it.
<topyli> indeed
<tjiggi_fo> [01:42] <phillw> I treat -ot as an ## area
<tjiggi_fo> Thank you for voicing that sentiment phillw - you speak for a not insignificant proportion of the Ubuntu community.
 * oCean blinks
 * phillw hates it when some one pings (mentions your name) and then is not there when you have finished what you were doing :/
<mneptok> phillw: late to the "party" here ... but "Don't use public away messages" is in the U IRC Guidelines, and certainly Freenode policy does not care.
<AlanBell> tjiggi_fo does not appear to be much of a conversationalist
<AlanBell> I suspect tjiggi_fo is reading the logs so maybe that person might like to stick around a bit next time they pop in
<mneptok> AlanBell: please stop talking to the ceiling and take your meds.
<oCean> hehe
 * AlanBell takes caffeine as the doctor advises
<phillw> mneptok: [[but "Don't use public away messages" is in the U IRC Guidelines, and certainly Freenode policy does not care.]] can I ask when and how I did that? I use pidgin for IRC. if it re-logs me as idle I attempt to castrate it. This is the 1st time I've ever been alerted to it.....
<mneptok> phillw: no no. i'm just pointing out a place where the IRC Guidelines and Freenode policy diverge.
<mneptok> phillw: -ot channels are held to that standard, which is in no way part of standard network policy.
<phillw> mneptok: you state standard, would you care to share with me which one the -ot follows? Guidelines and policy are very different animals in terms of enforcement.
 * popey considers cooking AlanBell and eating him.
<pangolin> lol
 * AlanBell suggests a nice Chianti. And whats for pud?
 * pangolin hands popey a cookie instead
<jussi> popey's hunting humans... whoooaaaoo...
<AlanBell> there might be something somewhere in the guidelines that is too #ubuntu specific, and isn't that relevant to other channels. That is why bug 788503 exists and we should fix that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 788503 in ubuntu-community "IRC Guidelines too #ubuntu centric" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788503
<AlanBell> but in general that looks like stuff that every channel could be happy with
<phillw> mneptok: AlanBell I once again apologise, but I'm still having a problem with what is and is not allowed on #l-ot, do we follow the standard "behave" as per freenode, or does IRCC stick extra rules on?
<AlanBell> that isn't really the point of the IRCC
<pangolin> phillw: the rules for all ubuntu channels are follow the CoC which happen to coincide with the freenode rules.
<AlanBell> it is not about rules and regulations and enforcement and stuff
<AlanBell> we just administer the channels that the Ubuntu community use with the objective of making them a welcoming and productive place for everyone
<phillw> So, if the channel ops on #l-ot are happy with the chat, we need not intevene?
<AlanBell> the Code of Conduct is a general set of principles that the Ubuntu community endorses
<AlanBell> first line of which is . . .
<AlanBell> This Code of Conduct covers our behaviour as members of the Ubuntu Community, in any forum, mailing list, wiki, web site, IRC channel, install-fest, public meeting or private correspondence.
<AlanBell> there is incidentally nothing in the Code of Conduct that says swearing is bad per se. however we like to keep the IRC channels suitable for participants of all ages so we keep the language fairly clean most of the time
<AlanBell> and that principle is just as true in offtopic channels as it is in support channels
<AlanBell> though swearing in support channels comes across as unprofessional as well as unsuitable
<phillw> AlanBell: #lubuntu be came "owened" by IRCC, this is an old discussion. Our Ops were vetted by ourselves to the higher standard of CoC
<ikonia> is this really happening ?
<ikonia> phillw: how hard is this to grasp. The official ubuntu channels follow the official ubuntu guidelines
<ikonia> concept even
<ikonia> #lubuntu #lubuntu-offtopic #lubuntu-$anything are official channels so they follow the official rules.
<ikonia> how is this not a simple concerpt to grasp
<phillw> ikonia: how hard is to grasp the difference between a support chanell and an off topic one?
<ikonia> phillw: the topic of the channel have nothing to do with it
<ikonia> phillw: the guide lines of the channel are the same #
<phillw> ikonia: thank you for finally clarifying that! I was under the impression that -ot channels are lightly policed.
<AlanBell> I remain confused as to why this is an issue
<ikonia> AlanBell: as do I
<ikonia> it's just going on the same thing over and over
<ikonia> phillw: good, glad it's clear, all ubuntu official channels follow the same guidelines
<Myrtti> its tomato tomato discussion
 * pangolin grabs the mayo and bread
<AlanBell> it really isn't much to do with "official channels" either
<pangolin> popey: marmite with your tomato?
<AlanBell> I would expect members of the Ubuntu community to be just as nice and friendly in other channels they are in
<phillw> ikonia: the issue was when did #l-ot get elected? We accept #lubuntu as IIRC, but it was a surprise to learn -ot is also under IIRC rules, instead of lubuntu OP staff rules.
<AlanBell> whut?
<AlanBell> see this is what I am confused about
<ikonia> phillw: elected ? we accept ? what are you talking about
<AlanBell> it has nothing to do with officialness
<ikonia> phillw: it's in the ubuntu namespace
<AlanBell> part of the Ubuntu Community is more the point
<phillw> AlanBell: many, many months ago I was asked to enable IIRC as OP's on #lubuntu. This was during a serious problem with the TL of Speech Control. That request was granted by me as a matter of courtesy.
<Myrtti> loco channels aren't governed by ircc, but they still should use the guidelines
<phillw> ikonia: no, it is not ... lubuntu was granted # status by freenode.
<ikonia> what ???
<ikonia> freenode
<ikonia> phillw: what are you talking about
<Myrtti>  they can't be enforced by ircc, but it's the general idea
<phillw> we were not adopted... please do read our history.
<ikonia> ??
<phillw> we ran ourselves, and still do. We do not have a council, nor ranks. That is prohibited as per a meeting that was held to discuss it.
<pangolin> This is how I see the issue. when #lubuntu first started up it was a separate entity and governed by what I can believe was phillw (with absolute power by him) You (the lubuntu project) asked to become official and the project worked very hard and succeeded. Now that Lubuntu is officially a part of Ubuntu which makes the IRC channels subject to the Ubuntu IRC rules ( the IRCC) phillw YOU no longer have the power and I think it is time for you
<pangolin>  to understand that. You no longer make the rules, you no longer decide who can be an op, you are now subject to the decisions of the IRCC.
<ikonia> sorry, but this is just nonsense
<Tm_T> what is nonsense?
<ikonia> phillw: if you don't want to follow the ubuntu IRC guidelines, I suggest you quit the project, sorry, but you're just being a problem too much now with this sort of nonsense
 * Tm_T is still reading the logs so doesn't know the full story yet
<ikonia> good luck with it
<Tm_T> ikonia: that cleared it, I think (:
<phillw> pangolin: you have got it soooo wrong, I'll go drop my +F right now to prove just how wrong you are.
<pangolin> and that right there sir is proof why you should be removed from the access list
<pangolin> and removed from the ops team.
<pangolin> I'm done.
<ikonia> the channels are part of the ubuntu project, they follow the ubuntu guidelines/rules whatever word ticks your box, if you're not confortable with that, thats something you'll have to square with yourself.
 * AlanBell wonders off to have dinner
<ikonia> yeah, I'm out, this is just babble
 * phillw wanders off
<phillw> please remove me from IRC OPS, If we cannot discuss things, then there is no point.
<pangolin> there is no discussing when someone refuses to accept the inevitable truth.
<Myrtti> ho hum...
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu * [pfifo] (~pfifo@68.204.61.242) telling user to pirate Windows.
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu  [pfifo] (~pfifo@68.204.61.242) telling user to pirate Windows.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> he is also a time waster.
<dax> ikonia: he's still doing it, btw
<ikonia> he's muted so I wasn't paying attention
<dax> *nod*
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> can't be bothered wasting time
<ikonia> thanks for the heads up
<Silverlion> good evening
#ubuntu-ops 2012-03-11
<Bodsda> Hey guys, can someone take a look at n1x4's recent messages please .s/he just posted   sudo rm -rf /*   in response to a question about removing unnecessary software.
<Silverlion> Bodsda: stand by.
<pangolin> Bodsda : thanks for the report if it happens again feel free to join here or use the !ops trigger if an emergency
<Bodsda> Cheers guys - didn't want to add to the chatter of the channel or the all op ping from !ops
<Bodsda> thanks again
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu n1x4 (~n1x4@69.176.13.178.FRTC.static.foothills.net) told a user to sudo rm -rf /* as a joke.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> hello totem
<totem> oh hi pangolin
<totem> what for this channel?
<totem> i'm just entering
<pangolin> it is the op channel for the Ubuntu core channels. We use it to resolve bans/quiets.
<totem> no lurk here?
<pangolin> totem : We prefer no idlers, correct
<totem> okay
<totem> have a nice day
<pangolin> you too
<elky> wait, so let me get this straight...
<elky> 6 hours of discussion is "can't discuss"?
<SilverLion> elky: good morning btw. what are you talking about ^^ ?
<elky> the backscroll in this channel
<ubottu> Fyodorovna called the ops in #ubuntu (Amin2)
<Fyodorovna> Amin2 in #ubuntu just posted a porn site and has made disparaging remarks
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntu asking for hardware support)
<elky> amin2 has been banforwarded here btw
<ubottu> Fyodorovna called the ops in #ubuntu (Lisass)
<pangolin> done.
<bazhang> pfifo seems to just give random answers on occasion
<bazhang> AminosAmigos, hi
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<AminosAmigos> how are you ?
<bazhang> AminosAmigos, you need help?
<AminosAmigos> nope not this time :)
<AminosAmigos> ah i can't stay here ?
<AminosAmigos>  Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. |
<AminosAmigos> found this in the topic :/
<elky> your issue is still pending, hence not dealt with
<elky> you've been sent here because someone else whose name started with amin was spouting vile topics into #ubuntu earlier
<elky> bazhang, chanserv is lagging for me it seems
<AminosAmigos> why i can't join #ubuntu ?
<elky> because the person with the name starting with amin got banned
<AminosAmigos> it says i am banned
<AminosAmigos> i haven't done anything :'(
<elky> please read what i've said. the bits about "someone else" indicate we know it wasnt you
<AminosAmigos> and what should  i do now ?
<elky> we're fixing it, but chanserv is being unresponsive to me
<AminosAmigos> ok thank you
<elky> AminosAmigos, try /join #ubuntu
<AminosAmigos>  /join #ubuntu
<bazhang> yeah youre in
<elky> you're in there
<AminosAmigos> i am in :D
<elky> so now your issue is dealt with ;)
<AminosAmigos> how you knew it wasn't me the bad guy :p ?
<bazhang> we dont
<elky> you're not spouting racist crap, that's a start.
<dax> Completely different IP range, for seconds.
<bazhang> cloaked for thirds
<elky> AminosAmigos, the other guy was saying really horrible things, and had no intention of saying anything except horrible things
<AminosAmigos> he is making my name look bad
<AminosAmigos> i ll find him one day ...
<elky> nah, nature will take its course on him without you getting into trouble yourself
<elky> now, go on and ask your question to #ubuntu
<AminosAmigos> ok hope to never be here again :p :p
<AminosAmigos> (btw your very friendly
<elky> :)
<elky> i'm off to sleep now, bye
<AminosAmigos> bye :)
<elky> bueno noches ;)
<elky> AminosAmigos, ok so we're finished here? You can read the logs for here any time, but we don't like having an even bigger crowd than we need to here
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<AminosAmigos> ok will leave
<elky> thank you :)
<elky> ok now to bed for real
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from inaayat)
<arand> Hmm, !mainline-#ubuntu-se exists when I /msg ubottu, but it doesn't show up via ubot2 when I use it in #ubuntu-se.
<tsimpson> it's probably not syncing the database with ubottu
<tsimpson> jpds: poke ^
<tsimpson> arand: thanks for reporting, we'll look into it
<arand> Thanks :)
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with, arand?
<arand> Nah, was just interested what the issue might've been, I'll de-idle
<bazhang> @mark #kubuntu awake trolling awake (w00t@79.133.201.90
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> Seems Anastasius is in #u just trying to see how far he can get without being removed
<pangolin> I just spoke with him in PM. Things should calm down for a little while.
<pangolin> if they don't, act accordingly.
<oCean> last visit wasn't a success, targeting multiple ops until Jordan U removed him
<pangolin> Anastasius can be difficult to say the least but generally if you speak with them like a person, they will respond to gentle nudging in the right direction.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, root_ said: ubottu i use openbsd which default is root. i am now in another directory
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Tm_T> hmh, quit before I could catch him
<M4dH4TT3r> so can i be unbanned today?
<elky> No.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-04
<ikonia> Flannel: he does have a problem, I've spoken to him multiple times about it
 * Pici puts an apple on mr. ikonia's desk
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> !coc > vvvv_
<ikonia> !guidelines > vvvv_
<ikonia> Pici: #ubuntu-touch now
<Pici> It forwards
<ikonia> ahh
<ubottu> In ubottu, SonikkuAmerica said: !hi is <reply> Hello! Welcome to #ubuntu, the official support channel for Ubuntu. Feel free to stick around and help other people with their Ubuntu issues! Did you read the channel topic?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-05
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (thierry)
<jrib> I honestly think someone that speaks italian should try to ask one of these numerous italian !list people why they think it would work here
<DJones> I thought it had been explained in the past as its part of the Italian mindset to download films etc via IRC rather than through torrents/websites
<k1l> someone told me it was in a famous italian magazine or warez site that that is the way irc works
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (one is trolling)
<Pici> ooops, the floodbots banned them
<Pici> oh well
<Myrtti> I have to say, I lol'd
<Pici> 1900 nicks?
<Myrtti> so it is
<k1l_> !notubuntu
<k1l_> !noubuntu
<IdleOne> !wedontneednoubuntu
<IdleOne> nope :)
<topyli> any staff? we have a problem at #ubuntu-offtopic. or a better op who might be able to keep them out :)
<topyli> ban evading
<Fuchs> topyli: sure this needs staff,
<Fuchs> as the ban has just been updated,
<Fuchs> and seems to be very local to that specific channel?
<topyli> i don't really know, i'm trying to exit ubuntu stuff but i'm somehow still an op there
<topyli> _)
<topyli> :)
<IdleOne> you leaving us?
<IdleOne> :/
<topyli> i've been moving back to debian for a good while now. i'm just doing the rest of my ubuntu work as promised
<topyli> it's been great fun while it lasted!
<IdleOne> I don't think the use of Ubuntu is a prerequisite to being an op in ubuntu channels.
<topyli> it isn't, and i'm still an op at -ot like always
<topyli> no need for me in the ircc next year however
<Fuchs> topyli: usually local channel problems should be handled by local channel ops,
<Fuchs> and in this specific case  1) the issue was already handled   2) we don't have the better tools than you have, there
<Fuchs> if people abuse accounts or cloaks to evade bans, we might be interested in that, since this is not what they are intended for
<Fuchs> so that might make us unhappy
<Fuchs> but if people have entirely different hosts ... we can ban them the same way as you can. We obviously _could_ remove them from the network, but I do on one hand not see how that would help (given they have other hosts) and I don't think this is an appropriate response to them misbehaving in one channel
<topyli> Fuchs: sorry. i was never elected for my irc skills in the first place :)
<Fuchs> topyli: no problem at all, I just wasn't sure whether you are aware of that, hence me asking :)
<Fuchs> it wasn't meant as an offense or something similar
<topyli> oh no, i didn't mean it like that at all myself
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-06
<Hobbsee> Hi guys
<Hobbsee> I've dropped my ubuntu membership, so you'd better remove me from all the ops list
<Hobbsee> So long, and thanks for all the fish!  :)
<Pici> Hobbsee: ltns! and we'll take a look!
<Hobbsee> Pici: indeed!  Cheers!
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: ♥ thank you for the years
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: <3
<AlanBell> thanks for all you have done Hobbsee
<ikonia> Hobbsee: very sorry to see you go
 * Tm_T huggles Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Thanks guys :)
<Hobbsee> it's been good fun
<jussi> Its not a requirement to have ubuntu membership to be an op...
<IdleOne> they deactivated their ubuntu membership also. I think Hobbsee has decided not to have much to do with Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> speculating because I haven't asked.
 * AlanBell will clarify
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure hobbsee actually left the IRC team a while ago, but just decided to also give up ubuntu membership too...
<jussi> yeah, me too. but in anycase, the point still stands
<IdleOne> you wouldn't keep going into the office every day if you quit your job would you?
<IdleOne> :)
<AlanBell> I would!
<IdleOne> That's because your wife won't let you quit your job :P
 * AlanBell declines to comment further in this channel ;)
 * h00k reads up, chuckles
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1852 users, 5 overflows, 1857 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1849 users, 3 overflows, 1852 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1846 users, 9 overflows, 1855 limit))
 * jussi decides he hasnt seen h00k in too long a time...
<h00k> It's true
<h00k> jussi: greetings!
 * genii-around makes celebratory coffee
 * jussi greets h00k warmly
 * h00k returns sentiment to jussi 
<Ben64> Guest43280 is hacking people :P
<Ben64> but seriously, he's spamming and being rude and whatnot
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, Unit193 said: !no daily-#xubuntu is <reply>Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<IdleOne> !no daily-#xubuntu is <reply>Daily builds of the CD images for the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Unit193> Danke.
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (zamzam48 continues to spam after being asked politely not to)
<IdleOne> His idea of having ubottu reply in the language of the trigger is good though
<Tm_T> sure
<elky> sadly lots of good ideas do have the problem of the implementation effort outweighing the likely return
<IdleOne> it would be nice to have it implemented but we normally do !langauge | user so the user sees the reply in the channel.
<IdleOne> but as an extra bit of of shiny, would be nice.
<IdleOne> -of
<elky> if you can figure how to do it, go for it
<IdleOne> not me
<jussi> ._jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjik8
<jussi>  '
<Tm_T> jussi: hi from me too
<jussi> I guess she either really liked, or really disliked my music.... :P
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> she will like almost everything you do until she is about 4 yrs, then she is going to start hating almost everything you do
<IdleOne> daughters are the best, they keep you humble
<jussi> pffft. there are lots of things I do she doesnt like
<jussi> like medicine time this morning...
<jussi> and everytime I walk out the door
<IdleOne> stop walking out the door
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> try going out the window
<jussi> lol
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (trolls)
<IdleOne> not sure why my script does all those +o's
<IdleOne> I'll have to look into it
<elky> IdleOne, lag usually
<elky> the script doesn't get a "you've been opped!" response so tries again
<IdleOne> hmm, possible
<DJones> We've got !downgrade as a factoid & state that it isn't supported, how is it that we get websites like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto created? Is it just because its a wiki and anybody can edit it
<DJones> Looks like an old version (in that it refers to old releases) anyway, makes me wonder whether the page should actually exist or be viewable
<ikonia> DJones: no-one would do that page
<ikonia> it should be gone
<DJones> Only noticed it because somebody gave it out as a link in #u
<jrib> ppa-purge is usually a downgrade
<genii-around> Odd, I thought for some reason they were unifying the support durations for desktop and server. But https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases shows what seems to be only one EOL date for 12.04.2 which is 3 years.. are they shortening server support to 3?
<genii-around> Actually the EOL date seems strange is neither 3 or 5 actually
<genii-around> Duh, nevermind, I'm having a brain fart. it is 5 years from original PP release
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1890 users, 1 overflows, 1891 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1903 users, 1 overflows, 1904 limit))
<bazhang> augh Juest
<bazhang> I picked the wrong week to come back on IRC
 * mneptok fires the glitter-cannon at bazhang 
<bazhang> yay!
<bazhang> <Juest> cuz i come here for urgent
<bazhang> it's *always * urgent for him
<Pici> Whats an ABRT error?
<bazhang> a classic ABRT error
<bazhang> * [Guest4750] (~binary_gl@24-116-68-250.cpe.cableone.net): <binary_glitch>
<bazhang> that nick looks familiar
<bazhang> err real name
<Myrtti> it's always at bad week to come back to IRC.
<bazhang> heh
<k1l_> bazhang: the binary_gl@ was trolling back in november and december 2012
<bazhang> k1l_, and more recently if I recall correctly; thanks!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !staff =~ s/dax, //
<elky> !staff =~ s/dax, //
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, elky said: !staff =~ s/dax, //
<elky> o.O
<elky> !staff =~ s/dax, //
<elky> it hateses me :(
<IdleOne> tired of him
<rww> (are you in the middle of something, or...?)
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> what is up arrrwoowoo
<rww> alrighty. howdy. i has a thought. !mir discusses things that are not Mir. Perhaps move that content to !maininclusion and have a !mir factoid that's about everyone's favorite next-generation display server?
<rww> !mir
<ubottu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<rww> e.g. linking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec and noting that it's targeted for 14.04 and not right now
<IdleOne> All we need is a good factoid name and suggestion
<IdleOne> have a suggestion?
<rww> the name's already covered above; I can come up with the content
<Pici> I think dropping the main inclusion report thing is fine
<IdleOne> I would agree
<rww> yeah, the use count seemed kind of low, but I don't do -devel so didn't know if it was useful
<elky> it's a radical thought, i know, but we could ask the -devel people
<rww> "Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir"
<Pici> *gasp*
<rww> anyone seen any Mir questions that aren't covered by that?
<rww> elky: they scare me :P
<elky> idleone has no fear
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I just got voluntold
 * rww ponders s/Canonical and Ubuntu/Ubuntu/, or s/ by Canonical and Ubuntu//
<IdleOne> ubottu: maininclusion is <reply>Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget mir
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> ubottu: mir is <reply>Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ubottu> mir has been forgotten, use '!unforget mir' to edit it again
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !unfoget mir
<Pici> you need to use no mir is bleh
<rww> unforget, then !no, mir is <reply> etc
<IdleOne> ubottu: no mir is <reply>Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ubottu> I know nothing about mir yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> done
<rww> spell unforget better
<Pici> yah
<IdleOne> -devel can come yelling at me if they please
<IdleOne> !unforget mir
<ubottu> I suddenly remember mir again, IdleOne
<IdleOne> ubottu: no mir is <reply>Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<rww> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<rww> \o/
<rww> ta
<IdleOne> thank you
<rww> did you see my other edit request too? that whole factoid could probably do with revamping
<rww> i can bug a staffer about getting a list of people who want to be on it if you want
<IdleOne> I didn't, you should ask for your +o and edit status to be put back in place
<rww> not going to happen, I have adopted a life of IRC pacifism, and can thus no longer ban folks
<IdleOne> this way you don't have to bother with asking for things to get done and you could JDI
<rww> also, I suspect that #ubuntu users are going to increasingly have problems that I can't handle in the future, all things considered, so opping it would be a bit silly :P
<IdleOne> For the record, I recommend just leaving Juest banned.
<rww> whatevs. next time Fuchs is around, I will tell him that you're *really eager* to have that factoid updated and that he should ask staff about it *nod*
<rww> because it is a very important thing, being used all the time *nod*
<IdleOne> I don't know which factoid it is your talking about
<rww> the !staff one
<rww> hence edit request
<IdleOne> !staff =~ s/dax, //
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<yano> my word
<IdleOne> done
<rww> yes, yano would be a good example of people who should be on it and aren't
<rww> Martinp23 and rob would be excellent examples of people who are on it and... probably won't be replying to invocations of it
<rww> anyways. toodles o7
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-08
<Corey> I miss NastyDax. :-(
<bazhang_> !recursive
<bazhang_> aww
<Unit193> Was deleted. :/
<bazhang> or its only in -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from elisa87)
<maco> just wondering... is it possible to have a the cloak be kubuntu/member/maco instead of ubuntu/member/maco?
<elky> don't think we've ever had kubuntu cloaks.
<elky> i imagine it'd have to go past cc ircc and freenode
<Tm_T> maco: unfortunately no
<Tm_T> or fortunately, cannot decide which
<JesseLeach> what up stupid fucks?
<JesseLeach> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JesseLeach called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JesseLeach> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> seriously?
<JesseLeach> my nigga!
<JesseLeach> whats up u fucking autist
<Myrtti> just stop
<JesseLeach> fuck you assburger boy
<JesseLeach> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> JesseLeach called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<JesseLeach> ps: I am also drunk =D
<JesseLeach> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsXi4C1KkrE
<JesseLeach> you pukes going to ban me?
<Myrtti> thats nice. how have you been otherwise?
<JesseLeach> SPRING FUCKING BREAK!
<JesseLeach> you going to ban me or do I have slashquit?
<Myrtti> busy? have you seen the new asassins creed trailer?
<JesseLeach> nah I don't play video games
<JesseLeach> look dude I want to enjoy my drunk, you going to ban me or do I have to /quit?
<Myrtti> I dont know what to think of it myself
<Myrtti> might pre-order anyway
<JesseLeach> you know what
<JesseLeach> fuck it
<JesseLeach> im done
<JesseLeach> you guys fucking bore me
<bazhang> startx on xfce should not do damage
<Myrtti> and this is how I roll
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ben1253 said: ubottu:yes it is eol!!! but atleast i need to update the repository
<Pricey> Myrtti++
<topyli> ras7aman
<topyli> and there goes that one. maybe dialogs shoul be a bit greedier with grabbing focus :)
<maco> ... well im glad i dont hang out here anymore
<Pici> what
<Myrtti> in case you haven't noticed, maco doesn't really flex her ops muscle anymore
<Pici> Myrtti: Yeah, I realized it after I said it.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !phablet is <alias> phone
<IdleOne> done
<h00k> ahaha
<Flannel> h00k: It's what theyre actually calling it.  As grotesque as that is.
<h00k> Flannel: Oh. You're serious.
<h00k> I did not realize this.
<h00k> I have 3 non-CoC comments, but I'll not share in this channel.
<h00k> phablet sounds like...a vaporware thing that never happens, like phantom-tablet
<h00k> or like Steam on Linu--nevermind
<Myrtti> Duke Nukem
<Pici> That came out.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-09
<joshlegs> what the hell? 20:08 < joshlegs> we should ban all women from using ubuntu i say
<joshlegs> 20:08 < sam113101> I don't know if they do
<joshlegs> 20:08 -!- _polto_ [~polto@fsf/member/polto] has quit [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<joshlegs> 20:08 < joshlegs> because they're apparently technology retarded
<joshlegs> i got banned from #ubuntu-women
<joshlegs> and i was trying to be nice. but i got banned. i request to know why
<IdleOne> could you tell me what the r gonewild comment was about?
<joshlegs> that was in reddit
<joshlegs> not women
<IdleOne> no, that was in #ubuntu-women
<joshlegs> #reddit, not #ubuntu-women
<joshlegs> let me check my logs
<IdleOne> I'm not in the reddit channel.
<joshlegs> oh IdleOne my bad. that was supposed to be in reddit
<joshlegs> they were chattig about various subreddits of that nature
<joshlegs> apologies
<joshlegs> i suppose that does sound a bit trolly when it just comes out of a random visitor like that huh
<pleia2> joshlegs: do you understand why such a thing woudl be in appropriate there?
<pleia2> very much so
<joshlegs> pleia2: of course
<joshlegs> it was supposed to follow this comment in reddit: 20:04 < Kyril> well theres many subreddit that no one should know you frequent :)
<pleia2> ok, I'll remove the ban, thanks for explaining
<joshlegs> ok thanks.
<joshlegs> again sorry. didnt mean to post that there
<IdleOne> joshlegs: Please make sure to follow the !guidelines for using ubuntu channels.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<joshlegs> IdleOne: sure. i just got a little miffed because there is often no explanation for a ban =\
<pleia2> joshlegs: I'd also appreciate if you retract your comment about us being "technology retarded" - it's abilist and clearly very incorrect here (we're not the ones who made the mistake)
<joshlegs> that might help
<joshlegs> pleia2: i was angry. sorry
<IdleOne> joshlegs: often times we have to shoot first and ask questions later.
<pleia2> thanks
<joshlegs> no worries
<joshlegs> thanks for the communication :) misunderstandings are never fun
<pleia2> indeed!
<joshlegs> ok i'll quit bothering you all now. thanks again for pointing out the error
<joshlegs> chau! good evening to all :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, kondor` said: Error: "The" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, kondor` said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<IdleOne> hey, give me a minute to see what is preventing you from joining -offtopic
<IdleOne> well it does appear you are banned
<IdleOne> the exact reason why is a little ambiguous
<Unit193> Ban against *!*@unaffiliated/l057c0d3r matches l057c0d3r!~l057c0d3r@unaffiliated/l057c0d3r (Set by ikonia!~irc@unaffiliated/ikonia)
<IdleOne> yeah, I know that
<l057c0d3r> i see...
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: let me see what i can do about it.
<l057c0d3r> much appreciated thank you...
<IdleOne> Doesn't seem anyone is around to remove the ban, I'm not an op in -offtopic. I'll see if I can get this sorted out for you. In the mean time if you could part this channel and come back tomorrow if the ban is not removed by then.
<l057c0d3r> k thank's anyway for you help... :-)
<bazhang> <hoanlong> how to open facebook
<bazhang> oh yeah thats on topic
<Andy80> hi
<ikonia> hi Andy80
<ikonia> what's the issue
<Andy80> excuse me if I ask a couple of minutes of your time, who do I have to report an "harrassment" received in private dialog from a person of #ubuntu channel? I can copy-paste you the dialog if you want
<ikonia> Andy80: ok - so can you give us a quick summary
<ikonia> Andy80: one moemnt please
<Andy80> <Andy80> and why did you open a private dialog?
<Andy80> <ThaleS27> I dont know why
<Andy80> <ThaleS27> not specially
<Andy80> <Andy80> ok, bye bye then
<Andy80> <ThaleS27> fuck you then
<ikonia> connoriii: can we help you ?
<ikonia> Andy80: please stop
<ikonia> Andy80: please read what people are saying to you
<Andy80> I was offended in private dialog
<ikonia> connoriii: can we help you ?
<Andy80> from a person that I don't know
<ikonia> Andy80: I understand, please wait a moment
<ikonia> Andy80: ok -
<ikonia> Andy80: have you spoken to this person at all in the #ubuntu channel ?
<Andy80> no never
<Andy80> he just opened a private dialog
<ikonia> Andy80: so he initiated contact with you for no reason out of the blue ?
<Andy80> it's correct
<Andy80> no problem if someone contact me in private to ask  a question, but...
<ikonia> Andy80: ok - I advise you initially to put that user on /ignore (do you know how to do that)
<ikonia> Andy80: in the mean time we'll speak to him and try to resolve this
<Andy80> the problem is that he told me "fuck you" as long as I told I was not interested in talking with him
<ikonia> Andy80: some people can be immature,
<ikonia> I suggest putting him on ignore and we'll speak to him
<ikonia> acceptable ?
<Andy80> ok, just added to ignore list.
<Andy80> yeah yeah... I'm not worried for myself
<ikonia> I'll speak to him now, and hope he won't cause any more problems
<Andy80> but I suspect why he contacted me
<Andy80> and I don't know if another person would have reported this or would have been just scared to do... that's the point
<ikonia> don't worry, we'll sort it out
<Andy80> thank you so much
<ikonia> no problem, thanks for letting us know
<Andy80> I've to go out now, I'll be back in few hours. If you need to contact me, you can reach me by email (andreagrandi at ubuntu.com) thanks
<ikonia> no problme
<ikonia> problem even
<ikonia> Andy80: just a heads up - the problem is resolve now, so when you are back at your keyboard if you could /part this channel that would be great
<Andy80> ikonia, yeah, I'm back. Thanks for helping me. Best regards.
<bazhang> <troll detected>
<bazhang> * [rogier] (~rogier@ip51cf20b8.direct-adsl.nl): Rogier
<k1l_> hmm, that name tells me smth
<k1l_> ok, just another entry in bantracker
<bazhang> <Georgy> Well i haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<bazhang> he spent the last 30 minutes troubleshooting a non install?
<ikonia> giant waste of time
<bazhang> he has a story that changes every two minutes
<bazhang> * [man_lub] (~man_lube@12.109.156.138): man lube    bears watching
#ubuntu-ops 2013-03-10
<bazhang> is that the real Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Yes.
<Jordan_U> That's why I have a '+' in front of my nick here :)
<bazhang> live cd user Jordan_U ?
<bazhang> salz does not want to give a clear answer
<elky> oh joy, mr redtape in -ot
<Jordan_U> bazhang: My motherboard has half died and among other things I can't use my hard drive and I have neither the time nor money at the moment to get it replaced. I'm surviving on a LiveUSB image booted using "toram" because USB is flakey as well. The business combined with my computer being barely functional is why I have been much less active recently.
<elky> ouch
<bazhang> <suna> and i dont like to get out  <---- why he *can't* use usb or cd
<bazhang> Jordan_U, glad to see you back, at any rate. sorry to hear about your computer woes
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from suna)
<ikonia> apparantly it wasn't enough to mute him as he said he'd still pm users
<bazhang> he's just all rant
<bazhang> he waited 3 hours??? and that is some kind of hardship
<bazhang> <suna> i shouldnt have to wait a couple of hours  <suna> just to get a andswer
<ikonia> bazhang: (unless he's just sent that to you now)
<ikonia> he's gone back to Windows...it doesn't matter
<bazhang> got him in PM
<ikonia> ahhh he said you where an ass hole and it didn't matter as he was going back to windows
<ikonia> I said ok - no point discussing it any more
<bazhang> yeah
<ikonia> I'd suggest leaving it there, as it looks like his trying to get a rise as if he'd gone back to windows and really thought you where an asshole he wouldn't be trying to engage you again
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> he blames ubuntu for not letting him run his windows version of skyrim through wine and/or ubuntu steam
<ikonia> who cares
<ikonia> he doesn't think that at all, he just wants to rant
<ikonia> he's gone back to Windows....best place for his needs, job done
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Georgy)
<bazhang> yegads
<bazhang> <you-tee-f> is ubuntu a GNU os ?
<ikonia> ask again in a couple of weeks and you may get a different answer
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> well we do know ubuntu isn't linux :)
<k1l> hmm, linux was that system for computer-freaks that is only a terminal program on a black monitor with green font, right? :)
<topyli> yeah, we don't want ubuntu to be confused with that mess
<k1l> hehe
<ikonia> hello najam can we help you ?
<ikonia> ferronica: be with you in a moment
<ferronica> ok
<ikonia> ferronica: just waiting for najam to respond
<ferronica> please
<ikonia> ferronica: please just wait a moment
<najam> sorry, I just joined by accident
<ikonia> najam: can we help you
<ikonia> najam: ok, please /part if you don't need anything
<najam> I was supposed to join #ubuntu
<najam> thanks
<ferronica> why left
<ikonia> ferronica: ok, so please explain your problem/issue
<ferronica> ok\
<ferronica> i came just 30 minutes back for help for WLAN card
<ferronica> some people responded me fine
<ferronica> then i told take Teamviewer and check
<ferronica> billkd asked me to install SSH
<ferronica> open SSH
<ferronica> i did and added him permanently
<ferronica> dont know what he did
<ferronica> for 30 miniutes
<ferronica> he insisted me to install Open-SSH
<ikonia> ferronica: could you do me a favour
<ferronica> yes
<ikonia> could you please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<ferronica> and also
<ikonia> on your machine
<ferronica> Linux home 3.5.0-25-generic #39~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 26 00:07:14 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ferronica> and he created one Auto kill .txt file for Xchat
<ikonia> ferronica: can you please show me the file he created
<ikonia> ferronica: can you please run ls -la against that file
<ferronica> whenever i tried to open it closes
<ferronica> i deleted
<ikonia> ferronica: could you please also show us the output of "cat /etc/motd" on your system
<ferronica> http://elementaryos.org
<ferronica> Welcome to elementary OS Luna (GNU/Linux 3.5.0-25-generic x86_64)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> so this isn't ubuntu
<ferronica> its ubuntu 12.04 based
<ikonia> and the session you are running is not supported by elementary either
<ikonia> it's different to ubuntu
<ikonia> I've spoken to billkd and he basically says he was going to help you - then refused when he saw you where not running ubuntu, he told you to install ubuntu and you came back calling him a moron
<IdleOne> ferronica: My advice to you is to do a clean install of your OS and not give ssh access to strangers ever again.
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> no no
<ferronica> he connected to my system via SSH
<ferronica> he is liar
<ferronica> IdleOne, yes my mistake
<ferronica> i trusted ubuntu channel
<ikonia> ok - well I suggest you a.) do as IdleOne has said 2.) use the correct support channel for your OS as ubuntu will not support you
<ferronica> :(
<IdleOne> it doesn't really matter anymore. your system has been compromised. The fault is yours and not #ubuntu.
<ferronica> what about autokill txt file
<ferronica> ask him
<ikonia> we'll deal with that
<ikonia> I suggest you get on with re-installing your elementary OS system
<ferronica> that i will do for sure
<ikonia> ok, thanks, bye
<ferronica> anyways ikonia i did big mistake
<ikonia> ok, no problem
<Myrtti> and this is the reason why we advise people to keep their support questions in the channel instead of pm
<ferronica> hmmm
<ferronica> i have PM logs
<ferronica> want to see
<ikonia> no thanks
<Myrtti> or in teamviewer or whatever
<Myrtti> no not really
<IdleOne> not needed
<ikonia> ferronica: I suggest you deal with re-installing your OS
<IdleOne> logs can be faked. reinstall your OS and don't let people you do not know have admin access.
<ferronica> set the "unix password" to "pass"
<ikonia> ferronica: ok - please go and re-install your OS
<ikonia> we are done here
<ferronica> ikonia
<ikonia> yes ?
<ferronica> ikonia, can you help me in WLAN
<ikonia> no
<ferronica> WG311 V3
<ikonia> ferronica: we do not support elementary OS
<ferronica> why lol
<ikonia> please listen
<ikonia> use the Elementary OS support channel
<ferronica> ok
<ikonia> after you have re-installed your OS
<IdleOne> ferronica: You need to reinstall your OS before fixing anything else
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !T1 is expire time one minute
<_ultimate> Hi, i have just tried to join the Ubuntu channel but it says i am banned, can someone please let me know why, i have not knowingly abused anyone and would like to be un-banned. Thank You
<IdleOne> your ident is not acceptable for ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> change that and you should be able to join without issue
<_ultimate> ok i will change the ident, thank you
<IdleOne> thank you
<_ultimate> thanks that seems to have worked.
<IdleOne> glad to be of service
<IdleOne> and thank you for being understanding
<IdleOne> Please remember to part this channel as per the topic
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-03
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu (juuuu sending spam PMs)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (user*)
<elky> someone around to keep an eye on #u. i doubt they'll get back in, but still
<elky> i spoke too soon i think
<elky> bazhang: you around and active enough to keep an eye on user1 in #u?
<bazhang> elky, ok
<elky> there were user6 and user7 spamming russian earlier, could be same source, but unlikely given hostname
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pricey> rww: What was *!*@CPEc8d3a35a59fe-CM000f9fa607d2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com ?
<IdleOne> that was a ban on miseria
<Pricey> IdleOne: Ok... but not in the channel? Confused.
<IdleOne> miseria has been doing hit and run spam all over freenode and many ubuntu* channels.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-04
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<JohnCalvin> hi['
<JohnCalvin> eterw
<JohnCalvin> tre
<JohnCalvin> t
<JohnCalvin> what up
<JohnCalvin> hi
<JohnCalvin> yolo
<JohnCalvin> wepowe
<JohnCalvin> ew
<JohnCalvin> we
<JohnCalvin> !staff
<JohnCalvin> wer
<JohnCalvin> wer
<JohnCalvin> wer
<JohnCalvin> wer
<JohnCalvin> we
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (JohnCalvin)
<JohnCalvin> YAY
<JohnCalvin> Go in through the narrow door. The door is wide and the road is easy that leads to hell. Many people are going through that door. 14 But the door is narrow and the road is hard that leads to life that lasts forever. Few people are finding it.
<JohnCalvin> hi people
<JohnCalvin> Go in through the narrow door. The door is wide and the road is easy that leads to hell. Many people are going through that door. 14 But the door is narrow and the road is hard that leads to life that lasts forever. Few people are finding it.
 * genii slides Pici a fresh beverage
<ikonia> !forget mysql
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ikonia
<ikonia> !mysql
<ikonia> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ikonia> perfect
<AlanBell> ikonia: are we switching to mariadb yet?
<AlanBell> apparently not http://www.zdnet.com/shuttleworth-says-ubuntu-is-sticking-with-mysql-7000026859/
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> I just got rid of a bad factoid, no other reason
<AlanBell> yeah, mysql shouldn't point to lamp, I thought you were doing it for a mariadb reason that I wasn't aware of :)
<ikonia> well who knows the direction the platform changes is as often as the wind changes and with as much thought and discussion too, so who knows, 14.10 could be MariaDB
<h00k> but what about couchdb!
<bazhang> !webscale
<Pici> thanks ikonia
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-05
<ubottu> Pessimist called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * Pici sighs
<genii> We're gonna need more coffee
 * h00k gets coffee
<genii> Yay!
<JoeSomebody> why is a super simple question unanswered in ubuntu channel? could it be i was right? some op here is making sure i am not only discriminiated against a few years ago, but now as well?
<JoeSomebody> yes i WAS testing
<JoeSomebody> yes you all failed
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
 * Pici has no idea either
<ikonia> I see you talking in ubuntu getting help,
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: what's up ? what's the problem ?
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: are you there ?
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Guest27024 is cowtoe, not banned anymore, but same IPv6.  They never acknowledged that they would behave, but they weren't here for a while.  Should keep an eye on them.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> JoeSomebody: I'm going to remove you from the channel as you don't appear active, but if you want to explain what you're struggling with, you're welcome back when you are free
<genii> ikonia: That was uncharacteristically diplomatic of you ;)
<Pici> I think it was normal ikonia :)
<bazhang> does kali use e17 or something?
<genii> No <bleeping> clue
<jpds> bleeping or bleep?
<bazhang> joe king
<bazhang> "are you joe king?"
<Unit193> Gnome fallback.
<bazhang> "potential troublemaker" spot on
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-06
<bazhang> <potential> Told you, I am the president of the USA, I am under heavy siege from all sides.
<jpds> bazhang: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bhw7Sl9IEAA9tGa.jpg
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (persico` (floodbot is dead?))
<ubottu> basketball called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<basketball> hello
<rww> hi
<basketball> rww cam you help m,e please in the channel
<rww> basketball: if I could, I would have answered you in there already. please keep #ubuntu-ops free for operator issues, and keep support issues to #ubuntu
<basketball> rww,  no one is helpiong me though
<rww> that's unfortunate, but not something that the channel's janitorial staff are particularly competent to fix
<basketball> ok :(
 * basketball is leaving
<basketball> bye
<rww> bye
 * jpds looks at -offtopic and thinks: "Most Random".
<ubottu> LjL-Tablet called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (spamming)
<Ben64> hey, if anyone is around, chat-mod is pretending to be a "mod" and giving bad or stupid advice
<DJones> Asked not to pretend to be channel mod, responded by saying Don't tell them what to do, subsequently banned
<DJones> They're also in -offtopic so would be worth somebody keeping an eye on them there, quiet there so far
<ikonia> hello trijntje
<ikonia> hello again trijntje
<trijntje> hi ikonia
<ikonia> you've joined #ubuntu-ops, is anything up, do you need help with something ?
<trijntje> ikonia: no, my client crashed so I connected automatically when I restarted it. I'm sorry for the inconviencience
<ikonia> not a problem
<ikonia> just checking you didn't need anything
<trijntje> i'm good, thanks ;)
<ikonia> trijntje: any chance you could please remove this channel from your auto join list ?
<trijntje> ikonia: I will, sorry for the inconvience. The machine im running irc on is a bit crashy today
<ikonia> trijntje: it's not a problem at all
<trijntje> sorry again, I'm off
<hggdh> an op may want to look at #u, two nicks (perhaps the same person) playing there
<ikonia> hggdh: which ones ?
<hggdh> ikonia: ubootu and ubooti, but they just left
<ikonia> perfect, even better
<hggdh> (nick were changinf on the fly, BTW)
<hggdh> actually, ubooto and ubotti. And sorry for the unneeded ping
<ikonia> no problem, 30 seconds out of my day
 * BeachBall takes notes, now i know who all the staff is ;D
<ikonia> ?
<BeachBall> yikes
<Pricey>  /msg beachball You can also "/msg chanserv access #channel list"
<ikonia> what was that about ?
<Pricey> He just wondered who the ops were?
<ikonia> just seemed a bit random/out of the blue, but I'm not following channels
<Pricey> It's allowed :)
<ikonia> what querying the ops or not following the channels
<hggdh> I guess both :-)
<ikonia> just had a few people recently join this channel do something outof the blue/random and then /part
<ikonia> wondered if there is something triggering it that isn't obvious
<hggdh> I think it is more curiosity, after a search on the channels -- 'hum, I wonder what is #ubuntu-ops'-like thing
<phunyguy> BeachBall is a strange one, but he means no harm.
<jussi> yeah, beachball is strange. but yes, means no harm, just strange :)
<jussi> (and I hope he dicovers logs soon :P )
<Pici> speaking of harm, EminentDomain2 seems to be a weird one.
<phunyguy> yeah he sounds familliar
<Pici> indeed.
<phunyguy> asking for support in -ot all the time
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, Dayne_Minor said: You know you want one. Hi, this is Dayne Minor, General Manager of Freeman Toyota. And the 2014 Toyota Tundra Texas Edition, is here. It has everything you would want in a truck, and more. In Texas we use our trucks, and sometimes abuse them. And the Toyota Tundra has all the equipment and features you need in a truck. Check us out at www.freemantoyota.com or visit us in Hurst, Texas on Loop 820, just south of the Northeast
<rww> I... what.
<rww> Confirmed as PM spam by another channel they're in, nuking.
<rww> 60000 GET
<IdleOne> I think I want to call Dayne and get a quote
<Jordan_U> Are they really trying to advertise their local Toyota dealership via IRC?
<IdleOne> seems so
<Jordan_U> Could it be some troll against the dealership, trying to get people to call them and complain?
<rww> wouldn't surprise me
<IdleOne> very possible and likely
<rww> oh god, they have one of those chat things in the bottom corner of the site
<Jordan_U> I just can't imagine someone running a Toyota dealership A: Knowing what IRC is and B: Thinking that spamming people via IRC is a good advertising method.
<Jordan_U> And I just got PM spam from them too.
<AlanBell> I think ubottu would be more of a Prius driver rather than a big truck
<IdleOne> a truck might help her carry some of the load though
<Jordan_U> rww: I know, tab completed and banned the wrong person.
<rww> twice?
<rww> ah, nvm
<rww> unban the first one I guess?
<Unit193> chu: Howdy.
<bazhang> ruhroh
<chu> Hello
<Unit193> Yep.  EU has services if you care.
<chu> It's ok.
<jussi> ikonia: ping. please see PM
<JohnCalvin> Am i awesome when i am drunk? I start fights punch holes in the wall scream puke and blackout?
<JohnCalvin> !ops
<JohnCalvin> -_-
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-08
<lars_> GapeRazOr is a very offensive user who is spamming, swearing and insulting people in the #hardware channel
<lars_> his spamming was really nasty and he angered and upset a lot of users
<lars_> I hope smn reports him
<IdleOne> lars_: we have no control over #hardware
<lars_> aren¨ẗ you the ops?
<IdleOne> you should try reporting to #hardware operators or maybe #freenode
<IdleOne> we are ops for the ubuntu* channels
<lars_> I dont know who those ops are, I thought they were all the same for all IRC channels
<lars_> Iĺl try Freenode, thanks
<Unit193> lars_: See /msg chanserv access ##hardware list
<IdleOne> Please make sure to part this channel.
<IdleOne> olyrey: anything we can help you with?
<lars_> thanks
<IdleOne> interesting
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> Been there, done that.
<bazhang> installing nvidia drivers for an ati card causes blackscreen
<ikonia> hello sergkov
<Unit193> ikonia: Bot.
<ikonia> whats the deal with it /
<Unit193> No idea, it's one of the many, many bots.
<Unit193> Doesn't do anything though, and no CTCP version.
<ikonia> ooh that suggested botnet thing
<ikonia> just found the ip in the list
<Unit193> Did that to me too, not sure if kick actually works better on them.
<Unit193> FWIW, takes 21 bans to block the entire botnet. :/
<ikonia> sounds fun
<jussi> ikonia: ping?
<jussi> ikonia: please see pm. :=)
<Pricey> Who's sergkov?
<Unit193> Pricey: Part of the botnet.
<Pricey> Odd.
<rww> thoughts plz on !foocoin is <reply> Ubuntu does not include packages for many cryptocurrencies out of the box. You will need to use a !PPA or compile from source to get these packages. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency channel of choice for help.
<rww> with aliases, obviously
<rww> s/compile/!compile/
<rww> s/many/most/
<elky> we'll need something
<rww> i note that bitcoin-qt is not in trusty and is removed on upgrade from previous versions
<rww> s/packages/clients/
<rww> s/to get these packages/to get them/
<rww> s/asking.*$/asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel or forum for help./
<rww> updated: !foocoin is <reply> Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-03-09
<IdleOne> looks good to me
<rww> !foocoin is <reply> Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !bitcoin is <alias> foocoin
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !dogecoin is <alias> foocoin
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> !cgminer is <alias> foocoin
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<JohnCalvin> Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<rww> evenin' HFSPLUS
<rww> how are you today?
<JohnCalvin> hungover
<rww> out last night?
<JohnCalvin> nah
<JohnCalvin> i had a 40 today
<JohnCalvin> and im hungover
<rww> ah, okay
<rww> celebrating something?
<JohnCalvin> nah
<JohnCalvin> bored
<JohnCalvin> i love to drink but i have to stop
<JohnCalvin> bye
<LjL-Tablet> Hello IRC Team. You've just made an enemy.
<LjL-Tablet> If any of you still give any amount of fuck at all, review #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> Not exactly a positive start to resolving a ban
<LjL-Tablet> If you don't, don't. I don't care either way, I'm going to make your lives as difficult as possible from now on.
<LjL-Tablet> I'm not resolving anything, you mushroomface. And I'm once again tired of seeing you being condescending and paternalistic. You have a clear agenda of chasing me out, so YAWN.
<IdleOne> wth is a mushroomface?
<DJones> Just removed and banned nostumh in #ubuntu as a PM spammer
<rww> ugh ircap
<DJones> Yep, no other similar hosts according to lastlog
<DJones> They were spamming a .es based webcam, I didn't bother clicking, I have no desire to watch a webcam at this time of day
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> other times of day being fine
<bazhang> kookooka chu
<basketballllll> Did idle one really quit
<basketballllll> He was like the best op ever
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> We've had 3 spammers with what appear to be .br hostnames spamming the same junk in #ubuntu
<DJones> If somebody else is around to keep an eye on it, I'm in the middle of cooking dinner so may miss some of it
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> And another one
<k1l> hi there
<RepentNow> AMERICA IS DOOMED
<h00k> ^ that doesn't look like an effective way to get your message heard
<k1l> hi scholnick
<Unit193> Bot.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, phunyguy said: ubottu.com is correct I think
<chu> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<phunyguy> good job ubottu
<hggdh> DJones: probably the same idiot that has been spamming #ubuntu-br...
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-02
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nemaona said: ubottu: yes, this is the problem, here letters work, there must be something wrong when I connect to that other irc server
<ikonia> hello Destine
<Destine> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> hello there, you've joined #ubuntu-ops, how can we help you ?
<Destine> ikonia, gosh, sorry, I auto joined this channel because I was waiting for some help in the governance of #ubuntu-cn.
<Destine> The problem has been solved.
<ikonia> no big deal
<ikonia> if you could remove it from your autojoin that would be helpful, but no problem at all
<Destine> I will cancel the auto joining and quit.
<ikonia> super, thank you
<k1l> hmm, #fedora blocks unregistered users, too.
<k1l> sometimes i think #u is the last channel trying to let every user in as easy as possible
<ikonia> most of the larger linux / project channels do it
<ikonia> I've raised it a few times, but there is a valid point that the irc clients auto join on start up
<ikonia> so if they start up and get a message "you cannot join channel"
<ikonia> it's not a great experience.
<k1l> yes
<ikonia> I personally don't see the issue with redirecting auto join to an info channel on how to register
<ikonia> askubuntu, forums etc all require you to setup an account before you use it
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with IRC having that requirement also
<ikonia> but I appreciate I'm in the minority on that
<valorie> I don't see a problem either, but "you cannot join" gives them no info on how to register
<valorie> an auto-reponse would help
<ikonia> yeah, so directing them to #ubuntu-irc-instructions or something on join rather than #ubuntu
<ikonia> then in that channel have a clear topic and / or the bot offering instructions on how to regiswter
<popey> you'd get a bunch of people just asking their tech questions in that channel
<valorie> lol
<popey> and getting annoyed they don't get answers
<valorie> they could be voiceless?
<valorie> also, you could have only the bot in there, who could reply to anybody with that same message about registering
<valorie> right?
<ikonia> not if its +m
<Myrtti> yes if it's opped
<ikonia> it's only a thought
<ikonia> #fedora ##linux etc all do it, but give a blunt response of "you cannot join"
<ikonia> if #ubuntu wanted to do it, it could do it a little nicer
<Myrtti> I'm not saying it's a good idea, I've no opinion. Just saying that there already is an example of such usage when the floodbots banforwarded router bug afflicted people to another channel and told them how to fix the problem and test it
<Myrtti> but also I have to mention that you'd again be giving a technical solution to a social problem.
<k1l> there is no social solution for that issue that trolls use that "unregistered backdoor"
<valorie> there is a social problem *and* a technical problem
<valorie> in kubuntu also, the clients we offer auto-join #kubuntu
<valorie> I've seen people come in who haven't a clue what IRC is
<valorie> they were probably just trying out each new thing in their shiny new install
<k1l> what about that idea? autojoin a offtopic/social channel?
<valorie> well, in the case of #kubuntu I don't think it is required to be registered
<valorie> anyhooo, going to bed
<Pricey> Wasn't this already solved with #ubuntu-unregistered ?
<Pricey> Bah, #ubuntu-unregged
<bazhang> whitecat is just all over the place
<bazhang> the place that used to deal with unregged had a bot that asked questions before allowing in
<jpds> Some people.
<bazhang> @random pro-user veruca-salt
<ubottu> pro-user
<bazhang> rly?
<k1l_> refusing to read a really short wiki page but coping blindly stuff between computers to make even more mess and have to sort that afterwards again.
<jpds> k1l_: Shut up and give it to me now, damnit.
<k1l_> yep. he is already 25minutes fiddeling after i linked him the page. if he would have read that 10-15minutes and then taken 2-5minutes for the commands he would already be done and would know about ssh keys. now he still doesnt know anything and has ruined is keys and doesnt have a working key-login
<Pici> I look away for one minute...
<k1l_> cant even speak english but can join with a botnet
<bazhang> <White_Cat> why would ubuntu setup itself be broken?
<bazhang> refuses to read any links/documents etc
<k1l_> <White_Cat> I would like smoe more specific documentation
<k1l_> he will refuse to read them anyway
<bazhang> he reads some guides from who knows where, then just copies the commands
<k1l_> * [DanGeRGhosT] (~Geveze@85.102.29.231): Ayýk oL !       wants to register his #DanGeRGhosT . that is the one who just spammed #ubuntu with a botnet. maybe the staff wanted to know
<bazhang> <mysupper> linux is not virus free.
<k1l_> so backbox linux is the new hax0r linux?
<bazhang> kali I thought
<ikonia> backbox is pretty much dead
<ikonia> it's supported by 2 or 3 guys on an italian IRC channel
<k1l_> i see lots of users with backbox coming to #u recently. so maybe there was a reddit post or such
<ikonia> 19:29 -!- stallman [~NSA@179.158.253.127] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> idiot messing around in ##linux a few days ago
<rww> does it still count as feeding the troll if the troll is too silly to know he's trolling
<genii> Heh
<genii> Hm.
<genii> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<k1l_> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<k1l_> i think we can drop that after Ubuntu at all
<Unit193> Very good idea.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-03
<ikonia> /join #fedora
<ikonia> oops
<Tm_T> ikonia: busted
<phunyguy> [08:25:43] <Bing0> maybe i get a ban untill thern
<phunyguy> ><
<popey> @comment 66491 useless commentary
<ubottu> Comment added.
<Pici> thanks popey
<bazhang> he wants to run kde and gnome to run simultaneously, or the like
<k1l_> awesome and lxde switching but not with a dm.
<k1l_> wait what? now he want to run gnome and icewm together?
<bazhang> his demands keep changing, and he takes answers here then crossposts elsewhere
<genii> xnest or some other nested X server
<bazhang> the ar9271 has kernel support iirc
<rww> uses ath9k_htc, requires firmware
<bazhang> at least in the 3.16
<rww> firmware-atheros in Debian, idk whether Ubuntu just has it in-kernel or not
<bazhang> in kernel
<bazhang> perhaps rhardian is on debain then
<rww> one of these days I'm going to wander into Mint's support channel with the attitude that Ubuntu and Mint have the same base so it should be okay for them to give me support with Kubuntu
<Pici> you should.
<genii> I wonder if the Archlinux ops have this kind of conversation in their channel once in a while.
<Jordan_U> rww: Do you know if they have a policy against that? They might be fine with it.
<rww> They do with Manjaro. It annoys them even more than Mint annoys us.
<rww> Jordan_U: no idea, my investigation into there so far has just been idling there for a while and realizing why people come to #ubuntu instead
<k1l_> they even send mint support over to #ubuntu, so why should they support ubuntu there :)
<Jordan_U> k1l_: Do they really send people from #mint to #ubuntu, or is that just something users decide to do on their own?
<k1l_> they do
<genii> Wait, isn't it something like #mintsupport on a different network?
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<genii> Hm
<Jordan_U> Well if that's something that's being condonded by their ops (they, like us, can control what random users of the channel recommend all of the time) then we should have a discussion with them about it, if that hasn't already happened.
<Jordan_U> s/can/can't/ :)
<genii> rww: You're on the spotchat.org channel, or some freenode mint channel?
<rww> genii: i was on spotchat
<genii> OK
<k1l_> fyi: bynarie_> trust me if i want in all i gotta do is change my nick and get on a different server, not that hard.. do u just sit there and watch people and check them against the ban list?
<genii> Yes, yes we do
<rww> i do, when i'm entirely too bored
<bynarie> how do i get my ban lifted from #ubuntu.. i called 1 person a foul name, big deal
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> Heh, looks like he actually called the entire channel (but specifically two people) a foul name.
<k1l_> and rejoined asap to evade the ban and call ikonia a foul name again.
<rww> funny how people always forget half of what gets them banned
<rww> i am glad that he correctly identified it as a big deal, though /s
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-04
<genii> Jordan_U: That one was a puzzler
<Jordan_U> genii: Indeed.
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> ubottu.com is down.
<Pici> Not my fault this time.
<Pici> oh... someone rebooted it.
<Unit193> Looks like identd was slow to come up, missed all but meetingology.
<elky> yeah it's complaining in -monitor
<elky> tonyyarusso: #drunklogic
<elky> (he's a raving alcoholic)
<tonyyarusso> elky: Probably why his flatmate avoids talking to him
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<whac-a-retro> Well if I'm a liar, then g4vr0che is too, cause he's the one who went through the logs and found phunyguy saying it
<IdleOne> Your ban in #ubuntu-offtopic was not resolved.
<whac-a-retro> I didn't know that
<IdleOne> g4vr0che is not a channel op
<Tm_T> whac-a-retro: let's make this clear: your ban is there until it's resolved in here or via emails with us
<whac-a-retro> Okay. I'll resolve it here.
<whac-a-retro> ?
<whac-a-retro> Then let's resolve it
<Tm_T> whac-a-retro: sorry I'm in the middle of something urgent here, let's see if someone else can help you on that
<whac-a-retro> Urgent? Can I help?
<IdleOne> I'm not inclined to remove the ban at this time. I still feel you would be better off finding a different general discussion channel where you fit in.
<IdleOne> Have a good day.
 * whac-a-retro continues to sit here waiting for Tm_T
<IdleOne> whac-a-retro: What that meant was that you will not be unbanned anytime soon and you need to leave this channel now.
<ikonia> 	
<ikonia> oops
<k1l> kali linux and osx issue. best i got to #u to ask for help :)
<Pici> a/36
<genii> That sftp over telnet question is interesting.
<bazhang> <helaman> Greeting Programs
<genii> Well, they just seem a bit confused, not malicious.
<bazhang> the whole thing about the indian call center
<bazhang> he was going somewhere not nice with that
<Myrtti> those phishing attempts are surprisingly common
<Myrtti> http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security/online-privacy/avoid-phone-scams.aspx
<DJones> I had one of those ages ago, the guy was on the line for about 30 minutes getting me to run windows commands on Ubuntu
<bazhang> haha
<genii> They called my mom before. Luckily she didn't give them any credit card info or anything.
<genii> "I'll call my son and have him look after it, thanks bye"
<DJones> My dad's had a couple of calls, he just hangs up
<tonyyarusso> If you have spare time, you should keep them on the line and try to gather more information for the police report.
<Pici> They got my grandmother :(
<genii> Ouch
<elky> mum plays with them "a virus on my windows? well you better get rid of that now, that's what i pay you for" "sorry we cannot do that you need to download..." "but i pay you to look after this why did you let a virus on my windows? get rid of it right now!"
 * rww ponders FecalSpam in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-05
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, est31 said: ubottu, where is your manual?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Silenced said: ubottu : What is the name server i must provide the domain provider ?
<rww> !search systemd
<ubottu> Found: systemd, systemd-#ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd has been chosen as the future init system for Ubuntu, please see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316 for the announcement.
<rww> !systemd-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Everyone arguing about systemd is wrong. See http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/ProSystemdAntiSystemd/ and ask a chanop to do @random systemd sysvinit to decide a winner.
<rww> !forget systemd-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !no, systemd is the default init system for new installations of Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. To switch to systemd on an upgraded system running upstart, or compare the two systems, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, systemd is the default init system for new installations of Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-06
<rww> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for new installations of Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<rww> !systemd =~ s/new installations of //
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Jordan_U> :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> It's happening!
<Myrtti> hm?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (troll ban requested)
<popey> @comment 66534 profanity, trolling
<popey> O_O
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> @comment 66534 profanity, trolling
<ubottu> Comment added.
<popey> \o/
<popey> Honestly, I know what I'm doing :S
<jpds> popey: https://i.imgur.com/5mAUQj2.jpg
<popey> One of those is an accurate representation of me.
<ubottu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> looking
<Tm_T> popey: great work there (:
<IdleOne> <popey> Honestly, I know what I'm doing :S
<IdleOne> popey: That makes one of us :)
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (Maiself)
<IdleOne> what the hell are they on about?
<IdleOne> don't know what he is ranting about but I saw enough
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, host127 said: ubottu: if you, or someone is censoring any person that is showing codes, that ubuntu does not like (for example portables on usb), you are censoring only the person, not the true
<Seveas> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> trouble brewing in #ubuntu
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Pici> I'm not sure what thats supposed to mean.
<Pici> I'm getting some pleasant PMs
<elky> i'm sure you are
<n-khm-iggur> why am I banned?
<NIGER> so this is the kkklan channel
<n-khm-iggur> I  want to share my experience re. LVM on #ubuntu but i am banned
<n-khm-iggur> without any explanation
<Pici> You seemed to understand just fine when you were messaging me.
<Pici> n-khm-iggur: #ubuntu is for support, and not for whatever you were trying to do there.
<NIGER> we was trying to get me banned
<elky> you manage that all by yourself in other channels, so i don't think we can blame him
<n-khm-iggur> u guys are racist
<n-khm-iggur> ban white people for no reason
<elky> no, no we don't.
<n-khm-iggur> can I please know the reason why am I banned.if you dont mind?
<elky> disrupting the channel
<n-khm-iggur> disturbing an irc channel
<elky> you tried asking people asl in a tech support channel, while using a nickname that is horrendously close to a racist slur.
<elky> that is rather disturbing.
<NIGER> n-khm-iggur:is working for riaa
<NIGER> i bet hes a Chelsea fan
<n-khm-iggur> i wanted to offer genuine support regarding LVM
<elky> n-khm-iggur: no you didn't.
<n-khm-iggur> do you guys have any rules or just ban people with closed eyes from the remaining handful who still use irc rather than facebook?
<whac-a-retro> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<n-khm-iggur> just wondering
<elky> n-khm-iggur: you were actively disrupting the channel for the people who still use irc rather than facebook
<elky> n-khm-iggur: you also insisted on keeping your nickname resembling a racist slur
<NIGER> theres ubuntu fcebook channel?
<elky> these things are why you're banned
<elky> I certainly won't be lifting your ban any time soon, so you might as well save your time and go play elsewhere
<NIGER> whats does his nick means?
<NIGER> sounds klingon to me
<elky> n-khm-iggur: your query has now been addressed. was there anything further?
<n-khm-iggur> addressed?
<elky> indeed
<n-khm-iggur> for some reason I still can't join the channel to support people
<elky> because you're no longer allowed to
<elky> n-khm-iggur: was there anything further?
<n-khm-iggur> when can I join the channel again to support people?
<elky> n-khm-iggur: at the very least when your nick isn't a racist slur with slightly varied spelling
<elky> you also need to read the guideliens link that ubottu gave earlier
<elky> so go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines in your browser and read the words on the page until you understand them
<leviathaan> does it help on my cade if I acknowledge i didnt obey the rules?
<leviathaan> case*
<elky> it helps if you read them now since i'm certain you never have before
<whac-a-retro> elky
<elky> whac-a-retro: wait your turn please
<whac-a-retro> Okay
<whac-a-retro> I'll read the guidelines while I wait
<elky> good idea
<leviathaan> done
<elky> leviathaan: ok i've removed your ban in #ubuntu. next infraction will result in you not getting back in so fast
<elky> leviathaan: i don't see you trying to join back yet
<elky> leviathaan: are you still there?
<whac-a-retro> I finished reading the guidelines elky.
<elky> whats the purpose of today's visit then?
<whac-a-retro> I'd like to discuss my bans in #xubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic.
<whac-a-retro> I understand I was banned from #xubuntu for pursueing an operating after being banned from #ubuntu-ops
<elky> your #ubuntu-offtopic ban is not going to be lifted any time soon. someone from #xubuntu would need to address that one
<whac-a-retro> Is there anything I could do to increase my chances of being unbanned?
<Unit193> whac-a-retro: Right, so you were banned in #xubuntu for going after an OP after being banned from here, correct?
<whac-a-retro> Yes.
<Unit193> You tell me, why is that bad?  Why do you need access back in #xubuntu?  And if unbanned, will you do it again?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-07
<whac-a-retro> It's bad because I didn't have a support question, I broke the guidelines, I should have taken it up with the operator personally. After I got banned from #xubuntu I went to the Freenode support channel but they turned me away because they're not a part of the Ubuntu IRC council. I don't need access, just want it. I'd like to help out in #xubuntu. I couldn't help out as much if I was only answering questions in #ubuntu, or 
<rww> your message hit the length limit at "questions in #ubuntu, or"
<rww> @comment whac-a-retro repeated problematic content, multiple ops (three? four?) have told him that his ban will not be removed for the forseeable future. strongly recommend against removal without -ops-team discussion
<ubottu> Comment added.
<rww> ... oops
<rww> freaking putty and paste buffers
<rww> @comment 66547 evasion of 66538, 14d
<ubottu> Comment added. 66547 will be removed after 2 weeks.
<whac-a-retro> I will find somewhere else to chat. Thank you for your time.
 * rww facepalms
<IdleOne> lol
<Unit193> whac-a-retro (if you read logs): Fair enough.  So now that you know that, I'm going to lift the ban.
<leviathaan> back
<leviathaan> sorry elky i was on the road
<leviathaan> elky, can I have a question re. the quidelines, please?
<elky> sure
<elky> leviathaan: what would that question be?
<leviathaan> i think being proactive should also be included in the guidelines
<elky> how do you mean?
<elky> leviathaan: how do you mean?
<elky> if there's nothing more, please /part this channel so we can keep track of what needs tending to
<elky> leviathaan: please.
<leviathaan> by proactive I meant that everyone should genuinely want to help each other
<leviathaan> i think we should genuinely want to help and be proactive and it should be part of the guidelines
<elky> we'll take that into consideration
<elky> leviathaan: anything else?
<leviathaan> just a moment, please, let me re-read the guidelines to make sure I get everything
<elky> you don't need to be here to do that.
<leviathaan> why does everybody have + here?
<leviathaan> like a crusade
<elky> so we can easily see who is waiting
<elky> you've spent quite enough time here now. it is time for you to move along
<leviathaan> but all these other guys can stay but not me
<smegma> i'm sorry, what are the guidlines for ubuntu irc channel?
<phunyguy> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<smegma> cheers mate
<ubottu> Hannspree23 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (FUBremsstrahlung)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-03-08
<k1l_> what was the last state with [bynarie] (bynarie@androidhacker.us): Heath Jones  in #ubuntu?
<k1l_> i still see lots of is affiliated claok and other hostnames banned
<bynarie> hello?
<bynarie> could someone unban from #ubuntu please
<_troll> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<_troll> it's been so long i don't even remember what i was banned for
<Flannel> Poor language choice.
<Flannel> Hi _troll.
<Flannel> !coc | _troll
<ubottu> _troll: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<_troll> Hey there
<Flannel> _troll: Please review the code of conduct, make sure you agree with following it in #ubuntu* channels.
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (barebacking)
<_troll> Flannel I agree with it
<Flannel> _troll: Alright, I believe I successfully removed you ban in -ot
<joiner45> k1l_, told ya id be back
<joiner45> and back and back and back
<joiner45> loser
<k1l_> bynarie, so what is the issue with you resolving the ban instead of breaking rules over and over again? right now you just make you look bad more and more
<billybob123> hi guys
<billybob123> i need help
<billybob123> k1l, u there
<billybob123> hey k1l its me bitch
<billybob123> i told u id be back
<k1l> bynarie, you are making you look only worse
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu billybob123 bynarie still attempting to flaunt the rules - it appears any form of dialog is worthless
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu bobbyhoebagz more insults in pm and explaines he knows what he is doing and will carry on.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-07
<teward> can someone jump into #ubuntu and talk to RiFi and inform them that their random babble is going to get them in trouble?
<teward> if nobody minds :)
<k1l> i am having a look :)
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> *sigh*
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu (UbuntuMate is a bot)
<ubottu> UbuntuMate called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> sigh
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (scaredbyboo)
<Pici> k1l_: finally ate that cinnamon bun?
<k1l_> ?
<Pici> @
<k1l_> ah :)
<k1l_> yeah. i needed to install the right python version for chanserv.py to work here on windows first. and then i forgot to deop
<bazhang> <EliProw> what if i fork bombed a ubuntu server
<dax> second time i've tabbed over to #ubuntu today and seen TweedleDum being offtopic and using schizophrenia as an excuse
<Unit193> Pici`_: Are you using cap_sasl?
<Pici`_> Unit193: I was, trying to disable it and set the network setting...
<Unit193> Pici`_: Irssi 0.8.18 blacklists it as it conflicts with the built-in SASL.
<Pici`_> also, I tried to do 'dont autojoin channels... but that seems to have not worked
<Pici`_> yeah
 * genii makes more coffee
<Pici> Unit193: rebuilt irssi and nuked my entire old .irssi directory and it seems to be working now.
<Unit193> Ouch, sounds painful.  Wondered what was taking a bit.
<Pici> I also had some some meetings to attend to
<Pici> Its also in ppa:bnrubin/irssi if anyone wants the latest version for Trusty.
<Unit193> Did you backport directly from Xenial or enable dnsval?
<Pici> Unit193: its just a straight backport, I made no changes.
<Pici> PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Pici> ;)
<dax> Pirssi also contains the helpful IRCC.pl, which will send all your logs to the IRCC for review.
<Unit193> Hah, I've already been running .18, I'm good.
<Unit193> Looks like you either trimmed or lost channels, nice.
<Unit193> Pici: Erm, since you're updating things, I *strongly* urge you to upgrade to connecting over TLS.
<yonatan> so taffy (who i've never met) hass been spamming me with "fuck u" PMs from as soon as i joined the channel. i doubt i'm the only one he's harassing.
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu (taffy PM abuse)
<Unit193> I can confirm, yes.
<Unit193> yonatan: Taken care of.
<yonatan> thanks Unit193
<Jordan_U> Unit193: I am just dropping in then out again. Would you mind commenting amd dealing with any fallout?
<elky> it's emeraldzebra44 from yesterday
<Unit193> Jordan_U: I can try and help, but not an #ubuntu op. :)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-08
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic wename nsfw links
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<dax> guys did you know rsync on Windows == Ubuntu now
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Bingo random chitchat)
<Myrtti> Unit193: thanks for the new irssi, btw
<Unit193> Myrtti: 'Welcome, though I just did the merge. :)
<Myrtti> #irssi peeps were a bit worried last week
<Unit193> Ah, yeah.  Good to get it in the LTS.
<Myrtti> it's great to have SASL support in LTS, indeed
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (mcnuggets)
<genii> tonyyarusso: Do you buy the "oops wrong channel" ?
<tonyyarusso> genii: Of course not.  Also, what Freenode channel would that be on-topic for?
<tonyyarusso> Also, it was the first thing he said after joining, so....
<genii> Yes, good point
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> not the first time tinyalpha is an issue
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme is not longer a valid url on the !themes trigger
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<daxcat> !-themes
<ubottu> themes aliases: eyecandy, theme, artwork, icandy, i-candy, eye candy, wallpaper, art - added by Seveas on 2006-07-14 18:27:04 - last edited by IdleOne on 2012-10-11 21:19:38
<daxcat> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<daxcat> !themes =~ s,http://themes.,http://,
<ubottu> I'll remember that daxcat
<daxcat> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ezri> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 44.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 41018 kB, installed size 96888 kB
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox
<ezri> Pici: how come it's p[ulling version number from trusty-updates (v44) instead of security (v45)?
<k1l_> that says 45. so maybe the bot is not just updated yet
<ezri> the security update was 7 days ago :\
<ezri> assuming changelog isn't lying
<ezri> oh, it was published 6 hours ago
<ezri> Pici: nvm
 * ezri mutters some things
<Unit193> Was about to say that you have to look at the published date.
<k1l_> yeah, maybe it just not got the daily cronjob for updating the bot db yet
<ezri> Unit193: yeah I wasn't aware that stuff went via PPA
<Myrtti> tor factoid could do an update to remove the tor-sasl bit for now
<Myrtti> incidentally
<Myrtti> I've forgotten how to do it
<ezri> in Sane Dax Universe we don't do new major versions of packages and security updates are immediate to fix specific high-priority issues
<ezri> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ezri> !-tor
<ubottu> tor has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-11-04 23:20:20 - last edited by rww on 2011-07-16 22:57:35
<ezri> !search tor
<ubottu> Found: shop, admingroup, code, studiorepo, torrents-#xubuntu-offtopic, proposed, encrypted, xen, proxy-#kubuntu-proxy-users*, browsers and 182 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=tor
<ezri> oh, it's doing partial word match joy
<ezri> !tor =~ s/ |.*$//
<ubottu> I'll remember that ezri
<ezri> !tor
<ubottu> tor is
<ezri> gdi the | is special huh
<ezri> !no, tor is <reply> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<ubottu> I'll remember that ezri
<Unit193> ezri: If it doesn't build on some platform, that can hold things up a bit too.
<ezri> !forget tor-sasl
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<ezri> !forget torsasl
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<ezri> !forget torgpg
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<ezri> !forget tor-gpg
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<Myrtti> if and when it comes back, it can be unforgetted
<Myrtti> forgotten
<Myrtti> whatever
<ezri> ja
<ezri> !forget eir
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<Unit193> Myrtti: Heh, pretty sure that's entirely no time soon. :)
<ezri> !forget pdpc
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ezri
<ezri> !forget eir-#ubuntu-ops-team
<ubottu> I know nothing about eir-#ubuntu-ops-team yet, ezri
<Myrtti> Unit193: it's actually on the priority list quite high, not on the top mind, but there still
<ezri> oh that one already got deleted
<Myrtti> well, it's not the top1 item
<Unit193> Still, going to be hard to figure out how to enable it, without all the abuse that comes with it.
<ezri> depends on what precisely you mean by "abuse"
<ezri> the reason it's disabled is because of people using it to brute-force NickServ account passwords. if they code it to only accept certificate-based SASL that's at least half of the problem solved
<ezri> or another option is making the ability to use Tor-SASL opt-in along the lines of "I want to use Tor-SASL and assert that my password is not crap"
<Unit193> Though I don't believe a lot of clients support that, Irssi no longer can (right now.)
<ezri> irssi supports EXTERNAL, just freenode doesn't yet
<Unit193> According to #irssi, that maaaay be broken in .18. :D
<ezri> lol
<Unit193> ezri: I used cap_sasl.pl with cryptx, /ns info Unit193
<ezri> meanwhile weechat supports plain ecdsa-nist256p-challenge external dh-blowfish dh-aes
<Unit193> We need 25519!
<ezri> lol
<k1l_> <Canada89> in italian ubuntu offtopic channel k1
<k1l_> anyone know if they got an own ops channel for the italian ubuntu channel?
<Myrtti> doesn't look like it
<Myrtti> at least according to alis
<ezri> chanserv says there is #ubuntu-it-ops
<ezri> it's +s hence no alis
<Unit193> nono, that's their secret police channel, clearly!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-10
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (GeekNerd trolling)
<ubottu> In ubottu, k1l said: !chrome-repo is <reply> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"
<k1l> !chrome-repo is <reply> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage: sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list" and sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome"
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l
<k1l> !chrome-repo is <reply> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<ubottu> But chrome-repo already means something else!
<k1l> !no chrome-repo is <reply> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l
<k1l> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<k1l> does this make sense? or does someone have a better layout/command?
<Pici> the mixed quotes are a little confusing.
<ikonia> maybe link to a wiki page
<ikonia> so the text and commands could be made clearer with [code] blocks ?
<ikonia> then the factoid stays the same - but the page can change
<k1l> is the wiki still in ro-mode due to the spam?
<ikonia> I wonder if it's worth doing something with the ubottu wiki
<ikonia> eg: ubottu wiki locked to people, and ubottu.com/wiki = official ubottu factoids
<ikonia> the ubuntu community wiki has just turned into a mess with peoples of all experience making random edits
<k1l> yes, we could link to a pastebin or other wiki that is not gone in some days. i just dont know what a good solution is
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> can you remove my ban in #ubuntu-touch?
<bazhang> banned for what ilhami
<ilhami> long time ago
<ikonia> can we not do this dance again
<ilhami> because of a conflict with k1l
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> it was'nt because of a conflict
<ilhami> yes it was. It was because I was disrespectful to the Ops
<ikonia> thats not a conflict
<ikonia> thats you being your normal troublesome self
<ikonia> so I'd rather you just stayed out (personal opinion for the record)
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry to interupt
<bazhang> no problemo
<ilhami> just unban me in the #ubuntu-touch channel. I don't care about the #ubuntu channel
<ilhami> I need to contribute to the OS
<ilhami> and there are some bugs that needs to be fixed that I found
<bazhang> join the mailing lists
<ilhami> I like the communication through IRC.
<k1l> ilhami: you have been a big issue since 2013 with several bans and kicks in the whole 2015 and trolling in channels like #ubuntu-women etc.
<bazhang> !lists | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<k1l> ilhami: dont make it look like you are a nice guy. that is pure lying.
<ilhami> k1l: I am a nice guy. Maybe not according to you
<k1l> ilhami: if you "need to contribute" then write to the mailinglist
<bazhang> the upshot is ilhami 's ban stays
<ilhami> no. I want to join the IRC channel. Don't ban me just because of personal issues. It's all personal
<k1l> ilhami: last time your "contribution" was just ranting about ubuntu-touch
<ilhami> You have hated on me from the beginning k1l
<k1l> ilhami: so no. the ban will not be lifted
<ilhami> k1l: you are not the only one to decide that
<bazhang> k1l, ikonia I think we have reached the limit here
<k1l> ilhami: how come i hated you on you when you were trolling in #ubuntu-women, where i am not in?
<ilhami> when were I even in that channel?
<ilhami> what the heck are you talking about?
<ilhami> prove me that I was in there
<bazhang> ilhami, the ban stands
<ilhami> because I don't remember it at ALL
<bazhang> ilhami, please exit the channel at this time
<ilhami> you exit the channel
<k1l> so, now you cant remember because you trolled in that much channel. ok. q.e.d.
<ilhami> no
<hggdh> ilhami: until we have some confidence that your behaviour has changed, the ban stands
<ilhami> I haven't been in that channel
<ilhami> hggdh: who are you+
<ilhami> I don't even know you
<hggdh> ilhami: just another moderator
<ilhami> yeah whom I have never spoken with or noticed in IRC
<ilhami> on*
<ilhami> you must be new in here?
<ilhami> nice to meet you.
<ikonia> I think we are done here
<ikonia> ilhami: please leave the channel.
<ilhami> no. He is accusing me for being a channel I don't remember I have joined.
<ilhami> This is false accusation.
<ilhami> He needs to bring the proof.
<ikonia> nope - lets focus on the ban in place
<hggdh> ilhami: it does not really matter now.
<ilhami> of course it does. We are talking about honour here
<ilhami> only cowards lie
<ikonia> you have too long a history, you're not welcome in the channel
<ikonia> lets leave it at that
<ilhami> so what?
<k1l> ilhami: 	Mar 02 2015 23:13:39
<ilhami> past is past
<hggdh> ilhami: please /part
<ilhami> and what did I write in the channel? can you tell me that?
<ikonia> ilhami: past is not the past - time to leave, and find other ways to participate
<k1l> ilhami: that is the exact time and date of the ban in #ubuntu-women.
<ikonia> you've been given other options
<k1l> ilhami: so stop your lies
<ilhami> I will evade the bans. :) have fun.
<ilhami> all of them
<ikonia> I suggest you use them, as this won't progress any futher
<ikonia> ok - bye ilhami
<k1l> @mark ilhami
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> thank you all for your patience and politeness to that poisonous troll
<bazhang> <ilhami> so what's a good proxy to use for freenode? :)
<bazhang> ban evade plans: confirmed
<valorie> "sneaky" poisonous troll
<bazhang> and -v in #fn
<bazhang> not easy to get
<k1l> tinyalpha (~loki@205.201.115.143) has joined
<dax> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> !ben
<Pici> :(
<dax> !ban =~ s/!Etiquette and //
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !search etiquette
<ubottu> Found: etiquette, coc, prayer, ettiquette, etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic*
<dax> !etiquette
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dax> !ettiquette
<dax> !-ettiquette
<ubottu> ettiquette is <alias> etiquette - added by LjL on 2007-02-11 16:34:55
<genii> !etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> Hm
<dax> genii: the * on the end means deleted
 * genii sips
 * k1l totally blames dax, too :)
<dax> more like bluefive's inability to read
<dax> 23:27 < dax> bluefive: here and #debian-offtopic are not support channels. please do not ask support questions in them.
<dax> 23:27 < bluefive> dax, Support questions?
<dax> 23:27 < dax> yes
<dax> 23:27 < bluefive> This is not a support question.
<dax> 23:27 < dax> yes it is
<dax> 23:28 < OneM_Industries> #hardware would be a better place for this.
<dax> 23:28 < dax> ^
<dax> definitely means "go to #debian and #ubuntu" amirite
<k1l> its more like "i dont care as long as someone answers my question"
<wxl> you could say it explicitly, dax
<dax> what
<wxl> "go to #debian and #ubuntu for help"
<dax> they had a question about hardware
<dax> hence the pointer to the hardware channel
<dax> and the explicit lack of pointer to #ubuntu and/or #debian
<dax> but yet 23:30 < bluefive> dax: You are the one who told me to come here.
<wxl> OH sorry misread your comment XD
<dax> hence, "inability to read"
<dax> probably because half of the comments i send are heavily sarcastic <.< >.< >.>
<wxl> yes yes
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-11
<GeekNerd> why am I banned from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> because you were being off topic and rude
<IdleOne> and now you got banned from -offtopic for the same reason
<GeekNerd> sorry
<GeekNerd> but chu is a homosexual
<GeekNerd> he only WISHES i would touch him
<GeekNerd> so he lies and says I do
<chu> Yes. Yes I do.
<IdleOne> possibly but still not acceptable
<IdleOne> in Ubuntu channels
<GeekNerd> I apologize for pasting bikini picture links
<GeekNerd> when does my ban expire?
<IdleOne> it doesn't
<GeekNerd> when do I get to evade it and get away with it?
<GeekNerd> or when will you remove it?
<IdleOne> come back in a week and we can discuss removing the ban, maybe.
<GeekNerd> okay
<chu> You pasted the links in #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday. I kicked you. So you went to #ubuntu and pasted the link in there (for god knows what reason). Then you came back to #ubuntu-offtopic and pasted the link.
<chu> Now you apologise.
<chu> Yeah sure.
<GeekNerd> can I idle here for a week?
<chu> No.
<GeekNerd> and then ask
<GeekNerd> so I dont forget how to join
<GeekNerd> I mean, if I'm as big an idiot as you all seem to think I am, I could easily forget how to join a channel
<IdleOne> GeekNerd: I could ban you from here also and then you will have to email the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<GeekNerd> sorry
<IdleOne> Please part now
<GeekNerd> technically I'd just have to cycle my VPN off and on  but okay whatever
<chu> Wow, hardcore.
<chu> Can troll.
<chu> 2/10
<IdleOne> little honey bro
<Unit193> His thing isn't good trolling, it's evading.
<popey> @btlogin
<k1l_> bluefive> What do you think of this?
<phunyguy> :|
<Pici> luke?
<k1l_> luke, i am your father
<ubottu> squinty called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rwd> 18:30 < leo88> o yes
<rwd> 18:30 <-- leo88 (~leonardo@host153-243-dynamic.20-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has left #ubuntu (requested by phunyguy ( no))
<rwd> lolololol
<phunyguy> :)
<ezri> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Run these 2 commands to get rid of the Errormessage:"sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list"" and "sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' "/opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome""
<ezri> !no, chrome-repo is <reply> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i -e 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<ubottu> I'll remember that ezri
<ezri> (yes, this works fine: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/510a3152/ )
<ezri> !chrome-repo =~ s/-e //
<ubottu> I'll remember that ezri
#ubuntu-ops 2016-03-12
<mapps> Hello
<phunyguy> hi mapps
<mapps> What did i do this time
<phunyguy> your bans were never really resolved, and I doubt they will ever be.
<mapps> aha
<phunyguy> way too many chances were given.
<mapps> ok, not a problem
<mapps> so im banned indefinitely?
<phunyguy> not saying that, but you should find another place to chat for now.
<mapps> ok, thank you, have a good day
<ezri> !no, isitout is <reply> No, it's not out yet!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ezri
<ubottu> adm1n called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Guest84880> hello
<Guest84880> i have banned from ubuntu channel
<Guest84880> what should i do to get back i am sorry
<Guest84880> the guy that banned me didnt create a channel for oplogize for me
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-06
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (GSS6 ban requested)
<k1l> <elias_a> Has someone had trouble with user called insiad?
<insiad> Yes he sent me vulgar pictures
<insiad> elias_a did
<elias_a> I have a problem with insiad. Out of nowhere comes a private message: "did you pm me vulgar
<elias_a>           disgusting shit.  If so knock it the Fuck off"
<insiad> That is him elias_a
<elias_a> I have never heard about this person before. Nor have I sent him/her any messages.
<elias_a> I am happy to provide more details if needed.
<elias_a> Meanwhile I ask you to ban this person.
<bazhang> thanks for the report elias_a
<bazhang> elias_a, you realize that banning him will not stop the PM spam
<bazhang>  /mode elias_a +g  blocks all PM, that you can then whitelist accept
<elias_a> bazhang: Thank you. This person was only on #ubuntu so I think might have been an ill tempered kiddie or the like...
<elias_a> I'll get along but I do not want to have new Ubuntu users to get attacked like that.
<bazhang> understandable
<elias_a> This is funny - the first time ever I receive anything like that and I have been around quite a while... :)
<bazhang> elias_a, they are off the network;
<bazhang> elias_a, was there anything else you needed help with?
<hggdh> elias_a: if we are all done, please /part the channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-07
<k1l_> hydd> you don't want to run Ubuntu. it's not user friendly.
<genii> heh
<Pici> hm
<dax> @comment 75812 long-term problem user, trolling about how Linux is bad, Windows 10 is awesome, failed to stop when asked, 30d
<ubottu> Comment added. 75812 will be removed after 1 month.
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu methyl1
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu methyl1 keeps advertising antergos
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> <sintre> if somebody is going to police the channel do it already
<k1l> <sintre> this is what runs away people that really want to help people
<k1l> meaning that methyl1 still keeps on making offtopic besides beeing asked to stop several times
<bazhang> gone
<bazhang> rayn> was ubuntu compromised by the cia?
<k1l> linking a wikileaks page telling to run wireshark on ubuntu.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-08
<Pici> thats going to be annoying
<k1l> poor Alexz
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-09
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu aesthetik spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-10
<ubottu> acheronuk called the ops in #kubuntu (Linklink)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-11
<bazhang> menza!
<bazhang> thats a name from the ancient past!
 * lhavelund tickles bazhang 
<lhavelund> harro. :)
<lhavelund> blast from the past indeed.
<bazhang> w00t there he is!
<lhavelund> :D
<Unit193> It's alive! ...Oh wait wrong one.
<lhavelund> Unit193, I can see I have a Memo from you from months back regarding my cloak.
<lhavelund> Did I drop out of ~ubuntumembers?
<bazhang> we just need to bring back jrib and mneptok from the crypt
<lhavelund> oh dear christ
<lhavelund> mneptok
<lhavelund> there's a name I haven't heard in a looong time
<bazhang> he still joins here on occasion!
<Unit193> lhavelund: Yep, should be able to simply poke someone to fix that.
<lhavelund> I'll have a look on LP
<lhavelund> bazhang: no kidding
<lhavelund> Unit193: need to reach out to CC?
<Unit193> lhavelund: Should be able to poke hggdh.
<lhavelund> bazhang: I just went through my old wiki page and found your endorsement for my membership.
<lhavelund> heh
<bazhang> dont blame me!
<bazhang> irc addiction is purely your own fault!
<lhavelund> feels like I'm caught again.
<lhavelund> and I was doing so well.
<hggdh> who calls
<hggdh> ?
 * lhavelund salutes.
<lhavelund> I appear to have dropped out of ~ubuntumembers, Unit193 suggests you may be able to assist with that.
<hggdh> lhavelund: what's your LP?
<lhavelund> ~lhavelund
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> lhavelund: welcome back :-)
<lhavelund> \o/ thank you
<Unit193> Yey!
<Pici> I'm the men.
<k1l_> :D
<k1l_> <bogsdollocks> oh dear buntu heads...damm auto login <bogsdollocks> sad
#ubuntu-ops 2017-03-12
<ubottu> Mathisen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> sigyn'd
<k1l> scalwag> CIA has cracked ubuntu
<Menzador> We have a visitor spamming #u , but I don't wanna textwall with the !Ops trigger
<hggdh> @mark ubuntu Boo generic misbehaviour, IP registered to a BR cel range
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Menzador> Is this the same Boo as the registered user?
<hggdh> don't think so, idn't identify, and did not seem to know how to
<Menzador> It says the regged user was last seen over a year ago :)
<hggdh> heh. We wait, then... I guess s/he will try, eventually, and hit -br
<Menzador> If there were such things as sting operations on IRC
<hggdh> stings would only work if you could zero in the actual user. Since you cannot... waste of time, I think.
<lhavelund> #ubuntu feels quieter than ever. Is that just rose-tinted goggles, or has it quieted down significantly?
<hggdh> it is quieter
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-05
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (teddyz)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (navplayer)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-06
<bazhang> Unit193, might I inquire as the state of my re-enrollment/ on the ops team
<Unit193> bazhang: You weren't re-added already?
<bazhang> Unit193, would I get an email or something
<Unit193> bazhang: x and where else?
<bazhang> Unit193, #ubuntu #xubuntu as far as the core channel, to the best of my knowledge
<bazhang> my non-core never seem to expire
<bazhang> like ubuntu-ru
<Unit193> Those are the only ones I see too.
<Unit193> All set then.
<bazhang> thanks!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !insights is Your source for Ubuntu news, articles, tutorials, e‑books and everything else in‑between. Visit @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-ops 2018-03-07
<Flannel> !insights
<ubottu> Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: http://insights.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<Flannel> It's an odd assemblage of topics and articles, I wasn't really sure how to describe it.
<Flannel> From what I've read through, I wouldn't classify them as tutorials.  The tagline on the site really doesn't match reality of the content (from what I've seen, browsing for a few minutes).
<ikonia> looks like an interesting read
<ikonia> how did you find that
<Flannel> ikonia: There was a factoid suggestion for it about 13 hours ago.
<Flannel> The factoid suggestion was just the tagline, but it didn't feel right.  The current factoid could definitely be refined though.
<ikonia> so intersting view points on the articles alredy
<ikonia> already
<ikonia> I'll have a real read tonight
<Flannel> I've seen some of the articles on planet already, yeah.
<Unit193> It's how Canonical announces things.
<ubottu> alkisg called the ops in #ubuntu-mate (usuario_)
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-07
<ubottu> yvyz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> yvyz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<EriC^^> please quiet Penemanmmm456789 he's trolling/swearing making problems in #ubuntu, thanks
<EriC^^> hggdh: ikonia DJones DalekSec
#ubuntu-ops 2019-03-08
<ubottu> yvyz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-02
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (stefandxm is off topic)
<pragmaticenigma> Please, anyone here that can help in #ubuntu? stefandxm has no escalated to using foul language... we could really use some help please
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-03
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, xubuntu-nl said: ubottu: Thank for your reaction. This is not the problem. Maybe I explained it not correct. The screen resolution for both monitors is 1024x1280. I used in past the link that you sent to set them correct.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, mlokpc said: ubottu: memtester is the only way?
#ubuntu-ops 2020-03-07
<pragmaticenigma> Good morning ops, I would appreciate someone keeping an eye on Acheron. On several occassions they have PM'd others, and myself with cussing and vulgarities. Since they are cloaked, information is hard to locate from my end, but I'd appreciate some help: Acheron@unaffiliated/acheron
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: noted.  thanks
<pragmaticenigma> thank you :-)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (possumskull7)
<Psi-Jack> possumskull7 is trolling off-topic nonsense in #ubuntu.
<leftyfb> Can we please remove <possumskull7> ?
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> everything ok ?
<leftyfb> no, please remove possumskull7
<ikonia> just seen - thank you
<ikonia> sorry for being slow
<Psi-Jack> Thanks, ikonia!
<Psi-Jack> Fast or Slow, doesn't matter. Just action for an obvious intent to disrupt, is very appreciated. :)
<Psi-Jack> So, thank you. :)
<ikonia> no issue, thanks for reporting
 * Psi-Jack nods, and departs as to not idle about. :)
